# Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up???



## sunnieb

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?

When is your next touch up?

What relaxer will you use?

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? 13 weeks and 1 day

When is your next touch up?  Next Friday, September 30th :woohoo:

What relaxer will you use?  Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?  I will self-relax


----------



## MsDee14

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

*How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?* 4 weeks post

*When is your next touch up?* Some time in December around 16-18 weeks post

*What relaxer will you use?* If I self-relax ORS Lye- Normal. If I go to a salon that was suggested to me by a few people, I would have to use theirs which is a Paul Mitchell Relaxer


*Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? * Haven't decided yet. Last time I self-relaxed, I was left under-processed...but in some sections I have straight roots then underprocessed in the middle.....so I'm leaning on going to a salon


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

*How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?*5*
When is your next touch up?
*Between 8-10
*What relaxer will you use?
*Mizani Butter Blends*
Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? *
Self relax always!  Although I wonder if when I get to my goal length if it will be too much hair to handle...can't wait to cross that bridge


----------



## miss_cheveious

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

*How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?*

4 weeks post

*When is your next touch up?*

About 16 weeks, landing me right at mid-december. I like relaxing for special occasions.

*What relaxer will you use?*

Mizani Butter Blends Regular (No-Lye)

*Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?*

My mum used to be a stylist so she'll be doing the honours. Planning to ask for a texlax, I know I'm going to get a major side-eye for this one


----------



## belletropjolie

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? *7 weeks post*

When is your next touch up? ??? Haven't decided, I have lots of new growth at my crown and in front but less growth in the back. Also I have areas of multiple textures, in short hair like __^^^^^^^_____. Straight-ish roots, underprocessed middle and bone straight ends erplexed.

I'm still dealing with breakage and thinness from stretching my hair so I'm trying to make sure I relax by 12 weeks max

What relaxer will you use? ORS No lye

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? Self Relax


----------



## MissMusic

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? 18 weeks

When is your next touch up? November 22

What relaxer will you use? Affirm Sensitive Scalp
 
Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? Haven't Decided


----------



## shasha8685

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?
*Between 8-9 weeks*

When is your next touch up?
*If I relax at 12 weeks: October 20th

If I relax at 16 weeks: November 17th

If I relax at 20 weeks: December 15th

(I usually relax no earlier than 12 weeks and no later than 20 weeks)*

What relaxer will you use?
*Mizani Butter Blends
*
Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?
*Self relax*


----------



## charmtreese

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

16 weeks on Monday.  Im thinking about relaxing in December sometime...and I will self relax.


----------



## divachyk

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?
Approaching 11

When is your next touch up?
Soon. Maybe around 12 or 13 post.

What relaxer will you use?
Design Essentials Regular or Sensitive 

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?
Salon 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## IMFOCSD

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

hello,

i am about 10 weeks post and idk if im gonna relax again...i really wanna transition to natural.


----------



## disgtgyal

22wks post
Going to relax somewhere btwn 24- 26 weeks
Relaxing at the salon

ETA: going to relax with vitale life and body


----------



## JeterCrazed

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?
About 8
When is your next touch up?
Oct 8 (or Oct 15)
What relaxer will you use?
Chi Deep Brilliance Sensitive Scalp
Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?
Self 


Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## Onhergrind09

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? 9

When is your next touch up? Soon 

What relaxer will you use? Silk Elements Regular Strength

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? I think I might be brave enough to try self-relaxing for the first time 

I have a question that hopefully someone can answer.  I had cornrows in my hair for a little under a month and I just took them down four days ago.  My last two relaxers were more like a texlax than a relaxer so I would like to relax soon. I did a protein and moisture DC today and my hair feels pretty good.   How long do you think I should wait until relaxing again?


----------



## AryaStarr258

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

*How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? *
16

*When is your next touch up?*
January 2nd, 2012, or at least that's my plan. I don't know if I can stand a 30 week stretch.

*What relaxer will you use?*
ORS no-lye, regular strength. I may go back to Optimum, though. I used to use that as a teen and I feel it got my hair straighter, and it didn't change my hair color.

*Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?*
Self. Well, technically my sister's doing it, but same thing, I guess.




Onhergrind09 said:


> I have a question that hopefully someone can answer.  I had cornrows in my hair for a little under a month and I just took them down four days ago.  My last two relaxers were more like a texlax than a relaxer so I would like to relax soon. I did a protein and moisture DC today and my hair feels pretty good.   How long do you think I should wait until relaxing again?



Just to be on the safe side, I always wait 2-3 days after a wash before getting a relaxer. It gives the pores of the scalp ample time to close, so you reduce the risk of getting any burns.


----------



## Sanity

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?
5 weeks 5 days
When is your next touch up?
IDK maybe late november?? 12wks post
What relaxer will you use?
ORS.. the argan oil relaxer i used in august was a FAIL 
Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? 
I am a Self Relaxer..always been...LOL


----------



## Mische

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

*How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?* I'm 7 weeks post.

*When is your next touch up?* October 22nd at 11 weeks post. I'm really underprocessed from my last relaxer, so I decided to shave a week off my typical stretch. 

*What relaxer will you use?* Mizani Butter Blend Lye Relaxer in Medium/Normal 

*Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?* I'm mom-laxed and loving it.


----------



## karezone

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?
16 weeks post relaxer?  My last touch up was June 4, 2011. I stopped transitioning and relaxed my hair for a job interview, btw I still didn't get the job.

When is your next touch up?
Today.  

What relaxer will you use?
Proclaim Argon oil.  

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?
Self relax.  I plan on relaxing this weekend.  Doing deep conditioning treatments with plenty of protein for the next two weeks after that I am going to highlight with Silk elements box hair color from Sallys.


----------



## sapphire74

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

*How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?* 10-12 weeks

*When is your next touch up?* Not sure I need to find a new stylist

*What relaxer will you use?* Not sure yet

*Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?* I always go to a salon


----------



## Solitude

sunnieb said:


> How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?
> 
> When is your next touch up?
> 
> What relaxer will you use?
> 
> Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?



I relaxed on August 28th I believe. The date is in my siggy. 

I'm 4 weeks post!

I recently switched from Phyto to Cream of Nature Argan Oil. 

I usually self-relax, so I'll probably do that around Thanksgiving. I'm not sure which relaxer I'll use.


Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF app


----------



## bellebebe

Im 3 months post n I will be relaxing in December.

Mobile phones are sexy too. <3 IPad ain't got chiz on me.


----------



## cherry.a

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 3 weeks post
My next touch up will be a few days befor my Bday in December
I use Motions Silkening Shine Relaxer System 
I self relax


----------



## PoisedNPolished

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?

-I am 2 weeks post relaxer. 

When is your next touch up?

-In 10-12 weeks, possibly longer. 

What relaxer will you use?

-Mizani Butter Blends or the one for fine hair. 

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?[/QUOTE]

- I will self relax


----------



## RedVelvet310

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?
*About 4 weeks (newly relaxed! )*

When is your next touch up?
*Sometime in December, not sure when probably more towards New Years*

What relaxer will you use?
*Motions Mild Lye*

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?
*I go to a salon, this Egyptian lady does it, she understand my obsession borderline paranoia with my hair and works with me *


----------



## Poopiedo

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

*How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?*
9 weeks

*When is your next touch up?*
Dec 16

*What relaxer will you use?*
Mizani Regular Lye

*Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? *
My mom will do it.


----------



## ATLcutey20

I'm 3 wks post relaxer.

Next touchup will be in Nov at 12 wks post.

I use ORS no lye relaxer in Normal.

Self relax always.

Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


----------



## leona2025

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



sunnieb said:


> How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?
> *3 days post.*
> 
> When is your next touch up?
> *Probably some time in Dec. or Jan.*
> 
> What relaxer will you use?
> *I will be using Gentle Treatment Regular. This relaxer is the best I have ever used. My hair is super soft and silky, but I do think it tends to leave you underprocessed. At least that's what I thought at 17, lol. My hair wasn't straight enough. I've used it for my last 2 touch ups and I don't know why I stopped. My hair is really straight*.
> 
> Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?
> *I've been self relaxing all my life and before me my mom did it. I have never got a relaxer at the salon*.


 
Answers are bolded.


----------



## Toy

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?- 4 wks

When is your next touch up?-End of October

What relaxer will you use?-Olive oil Relaxer

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?[/QUOTE]-I Self Relax


----------



## Seven7

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

*How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? *11 wks

*When is your next touch up? *Oct 8th

*What relaxer will you use?  *Linange shea butter

*Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? *Self-relax


----------



## sunnieb

Meant to bump this one! 

Sent from my Comet


----------



## wannabelong

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?  11 weeks

When is your next touch up? I haven't decided yet, somewhere between 12-16 weeks.

What relaxer will you use? Silk Elements Olive Oil Relaxer - Regular

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? Self-relax


----------



## lavaflow99

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



sunnieb said:


> How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?
> 14 weeks today
> When is your next touch up?
> Wednesday
> What relaxer will you use?
> Design Essentials
> Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? Salon



answers above


----------



## loved

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? 13 weeks

When is your next touch up? Maybe tomorrow. I was thinking of getting a weave & going another 7 weeks, but I want a fresh start & to trim some damage.

What relaxer will you use? Mizani Butter Blends

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? Self.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

OT: I often wondered how people successfully stretched and for me, the key is learning the art of cowashing. I'm a 11 weeks post and I'm not struggling with my hair unlike previous times.


----------



## TeeMBL

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? 8 weeks

When is your next touch up? Going for 12 weeks so mid October

What relaxer will you use? Silk Elements

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? Self-relax


----------



## Christa438

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

*How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? *3 weeks

*When is your next touch up? *Dec 17th

*What relaxer will you use? *Motions (oil moisturizing)

*Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? *Usually self-relax, but Im _thinking_ about salon visit for this particular touch-up, idk


----------



## JeterCrazed

Onhergrind09 said:


> How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? 9
> 
> When is your next touch up? Soon
> 
> What relaxer will you use? Silk Elements Regular Strength
> 
> Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? I think I might be brave enough to try self-relaxing for the first time
> 
> I have a question that hopefully someone can answer.  I had cornrows in my hair for a little under a month and I just took them down four days ago.  My last two relaxers were more like a texlax than a relaxer so I would like to relax soon. I did a protein and moisture DC today and my hair feels pretty good.   How long do you think I should wait until relaxing again?



I'd say u were good to go. Braids disturb the scalp. Your scalp should be okay now. Any physical damage done to your hair isn't reversible. Your scalp is what you should worry about. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## kami11213

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? Close to 9 weeks

When is your next touch up? More than likely the first week in February

What relaxer will you use? Mizani Butter Blends

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? Self relax


----------



## tasha7239

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? 16 weeks and my hair is a H.A.M

When is your next touch up? 28 Sept 11 - Tomorrow 

What relaxer will you use? I think DE but Im not sure.

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? Salon - off to ATL to see DSD


----------



## Bnster

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Post Relaxer:  5 weeks
Next Relaxer:  Dec (btw 16 or 18 weeks post) for YE length check
Relaxer:        Mizani Butter Blend Medium Lye
Application:   Self Relax


----------



## LaToya28

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? Almost 9

When is your next touch up? Not sure, but I'm thinking October 22.

What relaxer will you use? Most likely Affirm sensitive scalp

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? Salon


----------



## KiWiStyle

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? 10wks 5d. This is my 1st 12wk stretch.

When is your next touch up? October 7th!

What relaxer will you use? Nairobi Mild (My new stylist highly recommend it).

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? Salon


----------



## bebezazueta

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? 1 week

When is your next touch up? Right before Christmas (in 11 weeks)

What relaxer will you use? Silken Child regular no - lye ( yes it gets me bone straight)

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? Self relax


----------



## fancypants007

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? 17 weeks

When is your next touch up? October 9th 

What relaxer will you use? Designer Touch

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? I will self-relax. I have been using the method from ZanandRob tutorial and it works like a breeze.


----------



## vandidix

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? 11.5 weeks

When is your next touch up? This Sunday, 10/2.

What relaxer will you use? Most likely ORS Regular

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? Self.


----------



## TLC1020

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Currently 8 weeks post

Not sure, thinking 16 or 20 weeks post

Motions Mild Relaxer

Always self-relax


----------



## yardgirl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 5 days post. My next relaxer will be in early to mid December.


----------



## kdargins

Currently 8 weeks post.
Going to relax at 10 weeks...my try for 12.
Currently use Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp
My sister owns a salon, so I get hair freebies!

Sent from my PC36100


----------



## Sugar

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? 
*I think I'm about 7 weeks post right now.  I did my last relaxer on 8/22/11*

When is your next touch up?
*Probably on 11/22/11 right before Thanksgiving*

What relaxer will you use?
*My trusty ORS Relaxer (regular strength)*

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? 
*Self-Relax (texlax)*


----------



## outspokenwallflower

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? 
I recorded the date of my last touch up in my old phone, so now I have no clue; I'm still trying to figure it out 

When is your next touch up?
I've set a date for the 21st; may postpone it a week to the 28th if I can manage.

What relaxer will you use?
Profectiv Mega Growth; I've never used it, but I've read good reviews 

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? 
Self-Relax


----------



## koolkittychick

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? 
I am 6 weeks post today

When is your next touch up?
I am planning for the first week of December to mark my first 16-week stretch.

What relaxer will you use?
Paul Mitchell, regular.

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? 
Salon.


----------



## bellatiamarie

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?
10 weeks today!
When is your next touch up?
i'll probably relax right before christmas... undecided.
What relaxer will you use?
i've been using mizani butter blends for my relax
Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? 
self


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm currently 21 weeks and 3 days post.  I'm considering relaxing Friday at my next salon appt.  We use Affirm.


----------



## NJoy

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? *23 weeks* 

When is your next touch up? *Not sure if I will but, if I do, will try to hold out til the end of the year at 36 wks.*

What relaxer will you use? *Optimum Care*

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? *Self-relax*


----------



## HisBestFriend

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? *20 weeks*

When is your next touch up? *Don't know, I'm wearing a full weave right now but it will probably be just before Christmas*

What relaxer will you use? * I don't know yet - still looking for that "just right" sensitive scalp relaxer*

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?  *I will self-relax*


----------



## VictoriaRaquel

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? *16 Weeks!*

When is your next touch up? *Next Tuesday, October 4th*

What relaxer will you use? *Affirm Fiber Guard*

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? *Salon. I was originally going to self-relax, but this new growth had me second-guessing my skills. I want to make sure I'm looking sleek and smooth for my birthday on the 6th! *


----------



## EasypeaZee

I'm 5 months post but because I keep prolonging it I'm not exactly sure when I will relax, probably in march. I will most definitely be self relaxing...


----------



## outspokenwallflower

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



outspokenwallflower said:


> How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?
> I recorded the date of my last touch up in my old phone, so now I have no clue; I'm still trying to figure it out
> 
> When is your next touch up?
> I've set a date for the 21st; may postpone it a week to the 28th if I can manage.
> 
> What relaxer will you use?
> Profectiv Mega Growth; I've never used it, but I've read good reviews
> 
> Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?
> Self-Relax



I'm actually going to be using Alter Ego's Linange Shea Butter No-Lye instead.


----------



## golden_goddess

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? 7 weeks

When is your next touch up? Next week

What relaxer will you use? Affirm no-lye

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? Self-relax


----------



## TeeSGee

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

*How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?*  1 month post

*When is your next touch up?* Some time in December

*What relaxer will you use?* Previously Nairobi,but I wanna try something new searching for a good relaxer for Fine Hair

*Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?* Self Relaxing


----------



## Lavendar

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?

8 weeks

When is your next touch up?

12 weeks post

What relaxer will you use?

Trying Linange Shea Butter Texturizer for the first time (kinda scared...I've always been a Phyto girl but it's giving me problems lately)

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?  

self-relax


----------



## beans4reezy

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? 62 Weeks Post 

When is your next touch up? December 17th

What relaxer will you use? Jazma Wash 'n Wear Relaxer. 

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? Salon.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

bump bump bump


----------



## Kamilla16

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? 10 Weeks Post 

When is your next touch up? any day now!! Trying to make it to 12 weeks post.

What relaxer will you use? Creme of Nature w/ Argan oil? or Mizani butter blends... not sure. 

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? Salon.


----------



## levette

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Not long, but I made it to 14 wks and I just got a relaxer .  My new growth was so happy.  I didn't get a trim this time so I am anxious to see if my hair has experienced a lot of growth.  I will try to post flatironed pics soon.


----------



## unique4lyfe33

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?

12 weeks

When is your next touch up?

In 3 weeks

What relaxer will you use?

no lye dominican relaxer at dominican salon

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? 

Salon


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

12 weeks and debating if I am going to keep stretching or not. (Never gone past 13 weeks before-ever)
i use JFM TS! Loves it so! 
I am an avid DIYer


----------



## hairaboutit

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

1) 1 wk post (and boy was my hair ready!)
2) next touch up in 4months
3) optimum relaxer
4) self-relaxing


----------



## 4evershika

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I will be 14 weeks post on Monday.

IDK when I am relaxing, I am trying to get my scalp in shape... hopefully it will be soon...


----------



## yorkpatties

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

15 weeks today. 

I think this is it...I think I'm now officially transitioning. 
It's been fun. LOL 
Bye bye Phyto.


----------



## niqu92

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

im 7wks post i plan on relaxing my 10th week so i have 3 more to go
i dont know which relaxer im using, last time my stylist used Affirm relaxer and for some reason i was SUPER sensitive to it and it burned my scalp something terrible i had to wash it out after literally 2min


----------



## afrochique

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

21 wks post. Touching up in Dec at 8 mths post.


----------



## disgtgyal

I finally relaxed my hair, its been 6 months. I went to Dominican Expressions in Brooklyn, I'm so happy to have found Juanita, my hair is relaxed just the way I like it, straight but with some body, and I didn't get burned at all. She is definitely the only one who can relax my hair perfectly, when I move out of state best believe I will be coming back to her for my relaxer. Pic below, excuse my ugly back and yes I know I need my hair evened...


Sent from my LG-P925 using LG-P925


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? 2 weeks post tomorrow

When is your next touch up? January 2012

What relaxer will you use?  Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? Self-relax of course!


----------



## divachyk

At salon now so 0 days post. Love fresh relaxers!


----------



## Sexyred

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 20 weeks post..don't know when I wil be relaxing again maybe at 22 weeks. I am searching for a good relaxer for fine 4a/b hair. Last time I used alter ego linange but I am thinking of going maybe 80-90% straight instead of the 75% that I am now.  We shall see


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses

I am 6 weeks post. I will go back on the 26th for my touch up. I will use Mizani. I go to the salon. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using SGH-T959V


----------



## chelleypie810

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

5 wks post, 3 more weeks to go.


----------



## KhandiB

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? *8 WEEKS*

When is your next touch up? *Most Likely in the next 2 weeks*

What relaxer will you use? *ORS Olive Oil or Vitale Olive Oil*

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? *Self relax*


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses

niqu92 said:


> im 7wks post i plan on relaxing my 10th week so i have 3 more to go
> i dont know which relaxer im using, last time my stylist used Affirm relaxer and for some reason i was SUPER sensitive to it and it burned my scalp something terrible i had to wash it out after literally 2min



I may need to try that

Sent from my SGH-T959V using SGH-T959V


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

5 weeks post. I plan to relax sometime in January.


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

12 weeks post high bunning it to 15 weeks


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

^^^I wish I could wear a high bun.  My head is too big!


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

^^ you're too funny  I'm going to be assessing the size of my head now


----------



## blessedandlucky

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

almost 14 weeks post. longest ever - gonna ride it out, but may relax soon. considering transitioning, but not fully committed. taking it day by day.


----------



## ddean

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

12 weeks today. Will self relax this weekend with affirm sensitive scalp.


----------



## sonychari

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Between 12 and 13 weeks post. Next relaxer when Sheldeez decides to finally ship my relaxer and corresponding products.  I placed an order with them on the 25th of September and my stuff STILL has not shipped yet*******tapping my foot*********


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

10 weeks exactly and I am touching up thursday, I would have done it this weekend but wanted to get a good protein treatment in before hand


----------



## Need2gro

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

18 wks post. Dont feel the need to relax yet... As long as I wash n set I'm good to go. I do have a box of Motions regular waiting in the cupboard.


----------



## kupenda

7 weeks post but the last relaxing session was terrible so it looks like I am about 20 weeks post lol

Will be using Mizani for color treated hair

Relaxing the week before Thanksgiving do I don't look crazy when I meet the rest of SO's family

His mom will most likely do my relaxer for me


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Napp

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

8 weeks post. I was gonna relax on wed but i think i will try and ride it out as long as possible...at least for 12 weeks.


----------



## Son26

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

7 weeks post.

Plan to relax on Wed or Thurs but will try to put it off for another week.

Plan to go back to Motions or try ORS lye.  I will self-relax.


----------



## Meemee6223

11 weeks post and trying to stretch as long as I can. I'm already having a hard time dealing with the different textures. I resorted to flat ironing but on very low heat.  I really hope that's not damaging.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I am 12 weeks post. I use to go 32 weeks but now its at least 16 - 20 weeks. 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## blackberry815

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Hey ladies who are making it past 7 weeks what techniques are we using to stretch?

Thanks sunnieb for directing me to this thread.


----------



## shasha8685

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



blackberry815 said:


> Hey ladies who are making it past 7 weeks what techniques are we using to stretch?
> 
> Thanks sunnieb for directing me to this thread.



blackberry815

The main thing that helps me stretch are low manipulation hair styles. Currently, I'm wearing wigs as a protective style so I really don't have to mess with my hair too much during the week. I find that if I'm not in my hair, I don't really focus on  having to get a relaxer.

I also make it a point to not comb my hair while it's dry. The only time I comb my hair is when it's wet and loaded with conditioner or leave in. To do otherwise is asking for trouble.

Other than that, I really make sure my moisture game is on point. The deeper I go into my stretch, I start to apply my DCs to my roots the same way I would a relaxer, I do hot oil treatments, and I may DC for longer periods of time.

That's really it for me. I tend to keep my regimen simple. Hope this helps!


----------



## Your Cheeziness

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? *17*

When is your next touch up? *When I get tired of stretching. Right now, I'm not having any issues.*

What relaxer will you use? *Stylist relaxes with Mizani, but I'm thinking of going back to Linange. Can't decide.*

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? *Salon.*


----------



## blackberry815

shasha8685 said:


> blackberry815
> 
> The main thing that helps me stretch are low manipulation hair styles. Currently, I'm wearing wigs as a protective style so I really don't have to mess with my hair too much during the week. I find that if I'm not in my hair, I don't really focus on  having to get a relaxer.
> 
> I also make it a point to not comb my hair while it's dry. The only time I comb my hair is when it's wet and loaded with conditioner or leave in. To do otherwise is asking for trouble.
> 
> Other than that, I really make sure my moisture game is on point. The deeper I go into my stretch, I start to apply my DCs to my roots the same way I would a relaxer, I do hot oil treatments, and I may DC for longer periods of time.
> 
> That's really it for me. I tend to keep my regimen simple. Hope this helps!



Thanks shasha8685 what are u doing with ur hair under the wigs? And do u find that ur losing alot of hair on wash day?


----------



## shasha8685

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



blackberry815 said:


> Thanks shasha8685 what are u doing with ur hair under the wigs? And do u find that ur losing alot of hair on wash day?



blackberry815 I have my hair in plaits (usually 2, sometimes 4) that are pinned up. I have a lot of shed hair on wash day but that is to be expected since I'm not combing my hair throughout the week.


----------



## tiredbeauty

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

*How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?*
16 weeks

*When is your next touch up?*
Feb 11, 2012, near my HHJ anniversary on Feb 15 (I'll be 30 weeks post)

*What relaxer will you use?*
Not sure yet

*Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?* 
I texlax and I would like to do it myself...if I don't chicken out that is


----------



## 3jsmom

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 8 weeks post right now, I think I am go to 12 weeks b/c I have a big event in December.


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses

I am now at 10weeks I am taking out my sew in today and will wait a week (thanks to the advice of the ladies of lhcf) to get my touch up. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using SGH-T959V


----------



## GIJane

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 13 weeks post. I do not plan on relaxing until April/May. :crossfingers:. Lord give me (hair) strength. I will texlax with Lineage Lye.


----------



## wheezy807

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

This coming saturday i will be 23wks post. I plan on relaxing the last week of December between Xmas and new year's eve at 29/30wks post.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

Congrats to the 12 weeks plus stretchers. Hopefully once I hit shoulder length all around I will be able to go longer but with this current length it happening. 

I was supposed to self relax Thursday but got lazy so I'm doing it this weekend 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Poopiedo

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

16 weeks post.  Next relaxer Dec 9 which will be 20 weeks. I will be using my usual Mizani Regular. My mom will relax it for me.


----------



## Gemini350z

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 11 weeks post right now.  I hope to go until the 2nd week of December.


----------



## beans4reezy

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

68 weeks post. Planning to relax sometime in December. Because I've waited over a year to relax, it's going to cost me somewhere in the range of $200- $250 to get my hair done...so right now, it's more about working it into my budget than timing.

I'm so ready to relax though.


----------



## hothair

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm not sure how many weeks post I am at least 11 weeks I think. Or maybe 13. I want to relax this weekend I have a wedding in 10 days and I don't like flat hair that comes immediately after relaxing.


----------



## Meadow

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I have been stretching for 16 weeks and counting. I am trying to see how long I can hold off since I am thinking of transitioning.Thanks to Carol's Daughter (and my flatiron) my roots are still soft and manageable so far! I am trying to fight the urge to relax!! I usually go to the salon for my retouches. I use Avlon Affirm Sensitive or Designer Essentials Sensitive.


----------



## kupenda

beans4reezy said:


> 68 weeks post. Planning to relax sometime in December. Because I've waited over a year to relax, it's going to cost me somewhere in the range of $200- $250 to get my hair done...so right now, it's more about working it into my budget than timing.
> 
> I'm so ready to relax though.



Why will it cost so much beans4reezy ? 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ATLcutey20

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 9 wks & 4 days post relaxer right now. I plan on self-relaxing the day before thanksgiving.


----------



## Sugar

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'll be 12 weeks post on Monday. I'm going do my Aphogee 2-Step on Tuesday and relax a week later.

I've been using ORS since about 2005 or 2006.


----------



## candy626

Its gotta be 12 weeks by now but I forgot to put the exact date in my calendar . I think I will wait until Christmas.


----------



## havilland

I am about 6 weeks.  I'm not relaxing again until I hit bsl. That's my next hair length goal. 

Sent from my iPhone while out living my best life!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

blackberry815 Past 8 weeks its in plaits under a wig for 3 to 4 weeks at a time. I take them down for a wash a remove the shed as much as possible before I wash. Less manipulation,  less breakage between the 2 textures. It works for me. 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## Evolving78

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

i just got my hair relaxed about three weeks ago?  but i got some serious new growth going on now.  i don't know if it is growth or she under processed me.  but my hair was pretty straight when i got my touchup.  i am going to hold on until Jan-Feb, unless it just gets ridiculous.


----------



## MsDee14

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 11 weeks post relaxing on Dec. 30th when I'm 18 weeks post.


----------



## esi.adokowa

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

i'm 12 weeks post today 
only 40 weeks left to go!
it hasn't been too difficult yet.


----------



## NewHairWOWeave

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? *2 weeks 

*When is your next touch up? *In 8 weeks (trying the 10 week*
*stretch), So about January 

*What relaxer will you use? *Affirm *

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? *Salon *


----------



## Aggie

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

*How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?*
11 and a half weeks now and was going to texlax on this coming Sunday, but changed my mind. I think I will wait until a week and a half before Christmas which will take me to 15.5 to 16 weeks.

*When is your next touch up?*
December 12th or 16th, 2011.

*What relaxer will you use?*
Mizani Butter Blend Mild - lye.

*Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?* 
I am self-texlaxing.


----------



## la mosca

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?

I will be 18 weeks post on Saturday.

When is your next touch up?

Saturday, December 17, 2011.  I will be 22 weeks post.  (My only other relaxer this year was in July.)

What relaxer will you use?

Linange Lye

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?[/QUOTE]

I will self-relax.


----------



## blackberry815

9 weeks post for the first time in a long time! One more to go and ive reached my goal of 10 wks


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I'm 13 weeks and plan on relaxing Dec 10th because of underprocessed strands from my last relaxer. I don't want unnecessary set backs.

I use Soft & Beautiful. My mom relaxes my hair for me. 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## taz007

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 11 weeks post (I think) and will be relaxing again on 11/20.  Can't wait!


----------



## nickpoopie

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I just relaxed my hair this past Saturday after being 20 weeks post relaxer.  I only go to the shop for a relaxer because the last time I did a 20 wk stretch I didn't relax all the new growth, it was disaster.

What relaxer did I use?  Straight Request Ultra Butter Cocoa & Shea Butter


----------



## beans4reezy

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



kupenda said:


> Why will it cost so much @beans4reezy ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
kupenda my hairdresser is expensive, girl!  The relaxer I use is the Jazma Wash and Wear and unfortunately, she's is the only hairdresser I know of in Brooklyn and Queens who uses this type of relaxer.


----------



## Toy

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I will be 5 wks on Saturday.Going to relax sometime in December.


----------



## beans4reezy

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Toy said:


> I will be 5 wks on Saturday.Going to relax sometime in December.


 
Toy please...oh PLEASE post photos somewhere!!!!!!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

LOL!! I agree! We would love to see pics Toy

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## moonglowdiva

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

*I'm somewhere around week 23 or 24. I haven't been keeping record. I'm never relaxing again.*


----------



## Raine054

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? 
27 weeks . Blow drying my roots saved my life. I don't know if I'll stretch this long again though. 

When is your next touch up? 
This Saturday. 

What relaxer will you use? 
Vitale Olive Oil

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? 
Salon.


----------



## divachyk

5 weeks post and things are going great thus far. Will TU the first few weeks in Jan.


----------



## hothair

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I just relaxed  I believe I was at least twelve weeks post. I am still on course (hopefully) to graze BSL by end of the year. I'm not measuring before then. I am putting in my loop extensions till the new year so that should hide it a bit. I'm very pleased with my progress for someone so fine haired my hair is looking fuller


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 7 weeks post as of yesterday.  That means I'm officially at the half-way point of my 14 week stretch! 

I'll be self-relaxing on January 6 with Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp.


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm less than 24 hours post and plan to do a self touch up/correction early January   I love that moment when all the relaxer is in your hair and you know you are just about done


----------



## sweetnlow06

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?
I am 12 weeks post.

When is your next touch up? 
My next touch up is on Wednesday.

What relaxer will you use?
I am going to a new stylist and she uses Affirm and Design Essentials. I pray everything goes well. She has good reviews from a couple of people. 

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? 
Salon


----------



## vestaluv1

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Only 2 weeks and 2 days post!!!!
I've decided for the third and last time to transition to natural, so no more touch ups for me  !


----------



## abcd09

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 8-9 weeks post. I plan on relaxing in december, first or second week. My new growth is very manageable this time for some reason. 

I plan on going to a salon. She uses an avlon relaxer.


----------



## SouthernStunner

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?

Yesterday made me 23 weeks

When is your next touch up?

In May or June.  When I get back to the States and DontSpeakDefeat will be doing it.

What relaxer will you use?

Nairobi? I think that is how it is spelled

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?[/QUOTE]

Salon


----------



## koolkittychick

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am just over 5 weeks post, and will be relaxing Dec 31, which will take me to just over 11 weeks post. I use Paul Mitchell relaxer, so I will be getting it done in the salon.


----------



## TrulyMade

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

For those self-laxing using Mizani Butter Blends - where do you buy it? A salon?


----------



## bestblackgirl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I will be 6 weeks post tomorrow. I have no idea when I am going to relax yet. The earliest I will relax is January 2, But I am contemplating doing a 1 year stretch if I can make it. I usually relax at the Salon using Mizani Butter Blend relaxer


----------



## jessecon

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

*How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?*
10 weeks

*When is your next touch up?*
December 17 2011 (I'll be 14 weeks post)

*What relaxer will you use?*
Not sure yet..I would like to try Mizani after hearing great things, but cannot get it in the UK at a reasonable price. (if there are any UK Ladies that use this, please let me know)

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? 
I texlax and I will do it myself.


----------



## Mische

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



TrulyMade said:


> For those self-laxing using Mizani Butter Blends - where do you buy it? A salon?


TrulyMade I purchase Mizani Butter Blends from www.bluebeez.com. It's the cheapest I've found online although I know www.paynesbeautysupply.com and www.amazon.com also sell this relaxer.


----------



## esi.adokowa

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?
13 weeks tomorrow!

When is your next touch up?
sometime in august. probably around the 20th.

What relaxer will you use?
mizani regular

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? 
i'll be going to a salon in montreal.
she gets my hair nice and straight after a long stretch. :]


----------



## Aggie

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Currently 12 weeks and 2 days post my last texlaxer today.


----------



## ezina

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

26 weeks post!

130 to go.


----------



## AryaStarr258

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

24 weeks post tomorrow, and I'll be relaxing tomorrow too! Pictures are definitely forthcoming.


----------



## ojemba

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

*How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?*
9 weeks  4 days

*When is your next touch up?*
May 24, 2012 (36 weeks post)

*What relaxer will you use?*
ORS (lye)

*Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? *
I'll be self-relaxing in small sections.


----------



## sunnieb

8 weeks post yesterday!  Only 6 weeks to go! 

Sent from my Comet


----------



## janeemat

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

10 weeks post planning to relax at 12 wks post. It seems that there are not many relaxed heads around anymore.  We seem to be the lonely few


----------



## bebezazueta

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

9 weeks 3 days post!  Debating when I should relax again. I may go to 13 weeks and then stretch for 5 months til May 2012 - my 2 year hair anniversary!  Stretching to WL! Excited!


----------



## RoseTintedCheeks

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

2 weeks post

At least 14 more to go.


----------



## beloved1bx

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm about 12 weeks post.  I'll be stretching until the week before Christmas and relax at 15 weeks post at the salon.  Stylist uses Mizani ButterBlends (Lye).  This is the longest i'll have ever stretched.


----------



## Napp

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

i keep putting of my relaxer i know if i go to a salon they will mess it up but i am a bit scared of doing it myself because i never left a relaxer long enough to straighten my hair which is what i want this go around.  im almost 11 weeks post. i plan on using hawaiian silky no base mild.


----------



## sweetpea7

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Im 12 weeks post..shooting for 20 weeks! it will be the longest stretch i have had since i was little. My stylist uses the classic line from Mizani


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm only one week post, with 9+ weeks to go. 10-12 weeks is my benchmark for now.


----------



## chitowndcgal

9 weeks and 2 more weeks to go. I don't know how u ladies stretch for longer periods! My new growth is crazy after taking hair vitamins and using sulfur based products. Can't wait to have all one texture of hair and actually comb through it!

Sent from my MB860 using MB860


----------



## TLC1020

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

*How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?*
16 weeks post (4 months)

*When is your next touch up?*
18-20 weeks post.. Want 20 weeks (5 months)

*What relaxer will you use?*
Motions Mild Relaxer

*Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?*
Always self relax


----------



## Shelew

I am 9 weeks post. Last 2 times I have texlax. I used phyto index 1 because it does not relax my hair well so easy to texlax. It was real easy to see new growth with regular phyto index 2 relaxing bonestraight. Now my texlax hair looks like new growth so scared to do my next one. I started texlax to try to get thicker hair but not sure if this is the right route with a 4 inch puff ball around my head. Can I just go back over texlax hair? This is not working :-(


----------



## JadeFox

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



sunnieb said:


> How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?
> 
> 7-8 weeks post, texlaxed
> 
> When is your next touch up?
> 
> Maybe First week in January. I try to touch up every 3 months or 4 times a year.
> 
> What relaxer will you use?
> 
> Mizani Butter Blends, Sensitive Scalp
> 
> Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?



Self-relaxing with the half-n-half method has worked wonders for my hair.

Thanks LHCF!!


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



janeemat said:


> 10 weeks post planning to relax at 12 wks post. It seems that there are not many relaxed heads around anymore.  We seem to be the lonely few



janeemat - Girl, I'm here and I post like there's no tomorrow!    There are more of us here than you think.   Some are just shy.   



Napp said:


> i keep putting of my relaxer i know if i go to a salon they will mess it up but i am a bit scared of doing it myself because i never left a relaxer long enough to straighten my hair which is what i want this go around.  im almost 11 weeks post. i plan on using hawaiian silky no base mild.



Napp - don't go to a salon that you know will mess you up.  Now's the time to search for a new salon that will do your hair like YOU want them to.



Shelew said:


> I am 9 weeks post. Last 2 times I have texlax. I used phyto index 1 because it does not relax my hair well so easy to texlax. It was real easy to see new growth with regular phyto index 2 relaxing bonestraight. Now my texlax hair looks like new growth so scared to do my next one. I started texlax to try to get thicker hair but not sure if this is the right route with a 4 inch puff ball around my head. Can I just go back over texlax hair? This is not working :-(



Shelew - my gut says that it's okay to go over the previously texlaxed hair, but you need to be extremely careful.  Check out some texlaxed threads to see what other ladies have done when they made the switch from texlaxed to bonelaxed.


----------



## NIN4eva

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm about 6 weeks. And I will not be relaxing until I see at least and inch or more of NG all over. I don't use heat regularly so it feels like I'm already at 12 weeks. lol! Gonna do a co-wash and rollerset today and I may sit under the dryer for a while. I'm not in the mood to have wet hair all day.


----------



## back2relaxed

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I have just this upcoming week to go before I get my relaxer on next Saturday morning!! I can't wait!


----------



## jenaccess

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

On Dec 1st I will be 12 weeks post relaxed.
My next touch up will be on Dec. 30th
I will be using Affirm fiberguard.
I am self-relaxing


----------



## naturalpride

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I think I may relax tonight with Silk Elements Megasilk Relaxer with shea butter.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

yeaa babae!! I'm 15 weeks post. Sitting here doing a protein treatment preparing for my relaxer next week. So relieved!!! 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## jcdlox

5weeks post and touchup this weekend

Sent from my ADR6300 using ADR6300


----------



## UniquelyDivine

53 weeks post 

I am going to get a relaxer this weekend and I am DEFINITELY not tackling this fro by myself!!


----------



## bahamababe242

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

13 weeks post---hope to relax Dec 18


----------



## LongCurlz

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

was 16 weeks post I relaxed today, I dont know if I will go 16 weeks again because I got so many tangles after I relaxed even-though I detangled 2 days in a row before...soo frustrated


----------



## WorkInProgress88

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

17 wks post, idk when I'll relax , maybe some time after the new yr...yarn braids are way more easier than dealing with my hair

I should be full bsl by then


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

LongCurlz OMG!!! Me too!!!! I'm 16 weeks and my hair has some serious tangle issues! never again! 12 to 14 weeks max from now on 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## sunnieb

9 weeks post today!  Come on January 6th!

Sent from my Comet


----------



## xu93texas

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

As of tomorrow, I'll be exactly 11 weeks post relaxer. I went to my stylist Wednesday and she gave me a protein treatment using Dudley's DRC 28. That stuff is the truth!!! She blowdried my roots and flat ironed my hair, and my hair is so straight, silky, and bouncy. I'm thinking about doing this every 4 weeks!! My 2012 goal is to relax 3 times per year.


----------



## StarScream35

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

My last relaxer was September 10. Been stretching using Wave Nouveau Moisturizing Lotion, Deep Condition and Dominican Blowouts~~roots only though. So far I'm looking good and going strong. I almost want to go natural at this point. In fact I'm due for a relaxer in and around Dec 19 and I might just get a Dominican Blowout and keep stretching.

I use Mizani Butter Blends


I self relax and love it. Don't have to worry about hearing "you need a trim with every relaxer".


----------



## StarScream35

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

TrulyMade

I ordered the entire system from Amazon. I ordered the mild/color treated one and noticed it wasn't getting the job done so I went and bought just the medium relaxer from a BSS. I self lax and so far Butter Blends has never let me down. My hair feels nice n' full after each relaxer and the system smells really good.


----------



## growbaby

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?
*10 days*

When is your next touch up?
*Who knows. I usually stretch between 14-18 weeks but since I have been taking vitamins regularly my hair is growing faster and thicker sooo I guess I will relax when i can no longer take it lol. Definitely not before 12 weeks though. * 

What relaxer will you use?
*I used Optimum care last time and i really liked it so probably that.*

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?

*Self-relax... better known as Mom-relax lol*


----------



## beans4reezy

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

71 weeks post. Planning on relaxing in about 3 weeks.


----------



## Nyssa28

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I last relaxed in early October.  I'm going next Saturday for a touch-up.


----------



## Aggie

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am now at 14 weeks and 1 day today and want to relax tomorrow, but not sure yet...


----------



## Supergirl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I actually don't know how many weeks post I am.  I'll touch up when I am tired of managing the two textures.


----------



## sunnieb

10 weeks post today, only 4 more weeks! 

Sent from my Comet


----------



## 4evershika

On Monday I will be 7weeks post! Trying to go for 14-16 weeks (if I can make it...)


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

5 days post relaxer. hehe 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## sunnieb

^^^ I'm so jealous!

Sent from my Comet


----------



## Loving

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm a newbie relaxer and tomorrow makes 4 weeks. I have 4 more weeks to go. So far, so good though. I feel my new growth coming in and I love it!


----------



## bestblackgirl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I will be 9 weeks post tomorrow. As of now I do not know when I will be relaxing, but It wont be earlier than 4 months post. I might even go up to a year this time. Wish me luck


----------



## MzRhonda

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm the odd ball here.....I have a short cut (love it) and I touch up and color every 2-4 weeks. My hair has not been harmed in any way......I don't use a lot of heat and I air dry. When I wash and style in between I also air dry.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

sunnieb said:


> ^^^ I'm so jealous!
> 
> Sent from my Comet



LOL!!! 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

12 weeks post today!  Only 2 weeks left!


----------



## Supergirl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I didn't remember doing it, but I apparently set a reminder on my phone to tell me when I was 16 weeks post.  So, this weekend I'll be 17. I'm not sure when I'll relax, probably in the next month.


----------



## Poopiedo

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

2 weeks post. Will relax in April at 18 weeks.


----------



## havilland

I'm 23 weeks. 


Not sure when I'll relax. Maybe in january sometime. 

Sent from my iPhone while out living my best life!


----------



## Ms Kain

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



sunnieb said:


> How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?
> 
> When is your next touch up?
> 
> What relaxer will you use?
> 
> Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?





*How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?*
12 weeks post

*When is your next touch up?*
April 28, 2012 (at 15 wks post I plan to wear my hair in braids for no more than 12 weeks. This will put me at 24 weeks post before I relax)

*What relaxer will you use?*
Organic Root Olive Oil Professional Creme Relaxer Normal (Lye relaxer)*.*

*Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?*
Every time I try to self relax, I under process my hair so I’m going for the salon.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Bumping....


----------



## beans4reezy

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

75 weeks post


----------



## RoseTintedCheeks

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

10 weeks

Next touch up at the salon around Valentine's Day.  I plan on falling in love with my hair. lol


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

1 week post


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

divachyk said:


> 1 week post



heyyy you're freshly relaxed. Are you going to do any reveal pics for the bun challenge you were in? I'll be stalking...I mean WATCHING.  

I'm coming up on 4 weeks post.  Sheesh how time flies. 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## TeeSGee

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

1 wk and 4 days post relaxer


----------



## blessedandlucky

Almost 7 weeks post on Saturday - 4 more weeks to go!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sapphire74

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am two weeks post!


----------



## caltron

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 11.5 weeks post and getting a retouch on Friday.  I usually stretch my relaxers for 12 weeks at a time--partly for health and partly to save $$$$ and time.


----------



## IMFOCSD

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

24 weeks post...


----------



## ojemba

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

beans4reezy WOWW!!! When do you plan to relax?



beans4reezy said:


> 75 weeks post


----------



## nerdography

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 12 weeks post right now, I plan on relaxing January 1st. And then I plan on relaxing every six months.


----------



## GIJane

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

21 weeks. I might relax in April-May.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I've decided to stretch to 15 weeks, so I'll be relaxing on Jan. 16 instead of Jan. 6.


----------



## EasypeaZee

Update: this is week 34 for me. In trying to make it a year but I feel like once a year comes up I'll continue to stretch anyway. I'm liking the growth that has come out of it and my hair seems to be liking the break from relaxers. This is also my first stretch so it's kinda touch and go but so far I've had no problems!


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

EasypeaZee - 34 weeks post!!??? :notworthy


----------



## bedhair29

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 11 weeks post right now and dont plan on relaxing until the 1st of april . that will make it 23 weeks and 2 days or so... I've never tried stretching for this long so god help me!

What relaxer will you use?..... i use dark and lovely 

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?....... my sister does it


----------



## SLOGRO

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 10.5 weeks post and i'm playing it by hair. It all depends on circumstances when i'll relax again. 

I will say these new grows gets knotty like a ****............


----------



## ThickRoot

Two weeks tomorrow, after a 24 week stretch. The 24 weeks was an accident I usually relax around 12 weeks.


----------



## jaded_faerie

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

6 months, going till the 1st of March


----------



## havilland

My last relaxer was July 4, 2011. 

I plan to relax in March 2012. 
With Design Essentials low lye. 

New growth is doing ok so far....I've got her weaved up so I can get through two more months. 


Sent from my iPhone while out living my best life!


----------



## wheezy807

I just turned 30wks post this saturday. I was hoping to relax this week but things have come up. I hope I can get retouched sometime this month. Oh well...

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## Sanity

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

1 wk and 4 days post!! I relaxed at 10wks. sorry no reveal pic


----------



## Evolving78

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

i am 4 weeks post! yay
6-7 more weeks to go!


----------



## Britt

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 3 days shy of 16 wks post... gonna get a touch up this Saturday. Can't wait !


----------



## Loving

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 7 weeks and 4 days post....I might relax next saturday - pushing me to 9 weeks. If my new growth is still soft at 9 weeks, I will push it to 10 weeks.


----------



## beans4reezy

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



ojemba said:


> @beans4reezy WOWW!!! When do you plan to relax?


 
@ojemba; it was supposed to be last week, but something's come up. I'm hoping for two weeks from now...but who knows. I'm sooo bored with my hair and I am ready to shake things up with a relaxer. **Sigh**

Going on 77 weeks


----------



## dede1129

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 9 weeks post and its going great thanks to Castor oil!


----------



## SpicyPisces

I'm 10 weeks post today and will be relaxing on 2/22/12 at 17 weeks post. I'm going to try to self relax again.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

5 weeks and I see breakage!!! I'm freaking out! Haven't seen tiny end breakage in 9 months. Now theyre baaaaack!! My hair doesn't feel dry & it doesn't seem to be overmoisturized. Guess its time for a trim. BOOOOO!! 

Sent from a land where women rule.....


----------



## NewHairWOWeave

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 2 weeks relaxed. Im trying for the 10 week strech. 
I need my SEAMLESS COMB TO GET ME THROUGH
AND IM ON the fence about what DC I should get that give maximum slipage.
I think im going for *Miss Keys 10 en 1 or Silicon Mix*, What u ladies think ?_ I can use other suggestions?_


----------



## TheNDofUO

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm new here (first post!) 
I'm ten weeks post, two more to go!
Strangely excited....


----------



## Napp

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

im 4 weeks post. i dont know when i will relax. i just wish my roots would get straight. i am very underprocessed in the front. it doesnt even look like i relaxed at all.


----------



## mami2010

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 11 weeks post was going to relax at 12 weeks but, I think im going to shoot for 16 weeks or even 20. Ummm pray for me I think I can do it.  Any tips to get it to 20 weeks?


----------



## Mische

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'll be 11 weeks this weekend, and have to stretch to 14 weeks for a variety of reasons. I'm a little nervous about it since my longest stretch was 15 weeks this summer and it didn't go so well.


----------



## Rae81

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

it will be 6 months tomorrow, i went this long since i wasnt having any problems, but now im having problems combing my hair on wash days. so i was hoping to relax today but i have been scratching my hair, so im hoping next week will be the week


----------



## 4evershika

10 weeks... probably will relax sometime close to the end of the month.


Sent from my iPhone (a.k.a. my third hand!)


----------



## dinarine

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?

6 weeks post and going great 

When is your next touch up? * in march for my birthday *

What relaxer will you use? *ORS olive oil relaxer in normal *

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? * my mom does it *


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Today is officially my longest stretch ever!  

I'm 14 weeks and 1 day post! 

I plan to relax on Jan. 15 @ 15 weeks post.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 11 weeks and usually relax at 12 weeks but have discovered that my hair loves cowashes and gel on the edges  to keep the NG in check for my buns are working wonderfully. The NG laying down  is so pretty until I just can't relax right now. I'm going to go for another few weeks and see how things go. Getting a few angry tangles that I can finger detangle without too much trouble. But if this increases I will relax.
btw, someone is 77 weeks, that's a transition not a stretch. That's amazing!


----------



## Supergirl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm feelin' a touch up coming on! I'm somewhere between 16-20 weeks.


----------



## nymane

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

4 weeks post going for 8-9 more weeks.


----------



## Aggie

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

5 weeks post and 7 more to go.


----------



## blessedandlucky

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

week 8 of 11 week stretch


----------



## sunnieb

15 weeks post!!!  Longest stretch eva!

Relaxing on Sunday! 

Sent from my Comet


----------



## lana

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 10 weeks post. Last time I went 15 weeks. I think I will go 15 weeks again, because then I can really see my length. 

I like seeing the length results. I'm BSL, Mizani Lye Texlaxed, 4a/b (mostly 4b). 

I feel the newgrowth now at 10 weeks...but even though I'm tempted to relax, I want to wait because of the health and length factor. The longer I wait the healthier it seems to be for my hair and the more length I usually retain.  Mid-back length is my next goal. 

That will leave me with 4 Texlaxes per year for 2012. I prefer 3...decisions, decisions.


----------



## Evolving78

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

i'm still on week five, heading on to week 6.   i am stretching to gain a little more thickness and i am not going for bone straight anymore, so i am going to switch from Mizani Regular to Butter Blends.  i'm not trying to texlax, but i just want a little more texture for strength and body.


----------



## Loving

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



shortdub78 said:


> i'm still on week five, heading on to week 6. i am stretching to gain a little more thickness and i am not going for bone straight anymore, so i am going to switch from Mizani Regular to Butter Blends. i'm not trying to texlax, but i just want a little more texture for strength and body.


 
shortdub78 I use Butter Blends and still get a bone straight relaxer. If you want texture, you will still have to be careful with this relaxer.


----------



## tomnikids3

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 4 months post and doing a T-up tomorrow.  Trying the Linage Lye Relaxer for the first time so im excited to see results.


----------



## blackpearl81

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

7 weeks post...transitioning to natural with my fingers crossed


----------



## Wtanya88

20 weeks post.  Touching up tomorrow.  I'm very excited!

Sent from my DROIDX using DROIDX


----------



## Britt

18 wks post. Not sure what I'm doing. If I relax ill stretch for a few more wks, at least my hair will get a chance to thicken up some.

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## exubah

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I don't know when I'm going to relax but I'm about 8 weeks or so right now.  I typically go 10-12 weeks.  I will see how it goes, maybe I will try to go longer than that depending on the condition of my hair.


----------



## Aggie

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

6.5 weeks today and 5.5 more weeks to go before texlaxing again. If I get it braided, I will go a little longer. I haven't decided what I'll do just yet.


----------



## ATLcutey20

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 8 wks post now. 4 more wks to go until relaxer time!


----------



## Babysaffy

21 weeks post. I bought my relaxer (Motions Oil Moisturiser regular, lye) over a month to self relax for Christmas but it's still sitting on my shelf...

My hair is surprisingly still quite manageable with little breakage even though I've been using more heat than usual blowdrying and flat ironing once a week...or should I say fortnight. 

I'm going through a lazy phase with washing my hair which is so unlike me. Just been exhausted with work and the kids and I condition so well when I do wash that it's staying soft for longer.

I planned to relax this week but been scratching scalp so I'll just wait a little longer...maybe a few weeks even. After my 9 month pregnancy stretch in 2010 this feels like no big deal! I'm enjoying big hair.

Sent from my Sony Xperia Arc


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

5 days post!  I'll relax again sometime in April or May.


----------



## Shelew

Just wondering how the ladies who use mizani butter blends is fairing with their hair? Is that a lye relaxer? I was thinking of switching. I have been using phyto but it may be causing dryness or maybe it's the other products I use. Just seeing what my options are out there.


----------



## TeeMartini

Right now Iam about 8 weeks post... Iam going to relax at 10 weeks with Affirm. Then my next stretch I will try to go to 12 weeks. Not bad, I used to relax every 4 weeks like clockwork


----------



## Aggie

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Shelew said:


> Just wondering how the ladies who use mizani butter blends is fairing with their hair? Is that a lye relaxer? I was thinking of switching. I have been using phyto but it may be causing dryness or maybe it's the other products I use. Just seeing what my options are out there.


 
I bought and used a 4lb tub of Mizani Butter Blend lye and mild relaxer. It was really great for my hair, very gentle in fact and I highly recommend it. I now use Affirm Creme Relaxer (also lye and mild). 

I do not ever use no-lye relaxers anymore because of the extensive damage they did to my hair. The calcium deposits left my hair brittle, dull and dry. 

I only switched to Affirm because I can find it a lot easier than the Mizani right now(meaning it's always in stock here and Mizani wasn't). I really did love the Mizani BB a lot though. I don't like my hair straight so I always  get mild and use it half of the recommended relaxer time or add oils and grease to it to cut the strength down even more.


----------



## Aggie

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

8.5 weeks post and 7.5 more eto go. I was going to texlax at 12 weeks post but changed my mind. I'm going for my usual 16 weeks again.


----------



## janeemat

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Almost 9 weeks post!


----------



## mami2010

3 weeks post, about 9 more weeks to go.


----------



## Aggie

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

9 weeks post today - 7 more minimum to go but I may add 9 weeks instead for a total of 18 weeks. Chicoro's moisture prepoo is making my relaxer stretch a whole lot easier.


----------



## NYAmicas

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Im about 12-13 weeks and my NG is VERY thick so I think Im going to relax in a couple of days.


----------



## Lilmama1011

3 weeks post 7 more weeks to go


----------



## SLOGRO

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

1 wk post 11 maybe 13 more to go depending on my negrows and mood.


----------



## sugahoney

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Yesterday was officially 12 weeks post and I dont think I can go any longer, I was pushing for 16 but I am going to relax this weekend.


----------



## feelfree

50 weeks post relaxer here.  At this point, I'm keeping my soon-to-be WL hair tangle-free by doing everything in plaits.  Washing, conditioning and wearing my hair in plaits, similar to mwedzi, keeps me sane, and keeps my hair happy.  I use the LOC method of moisturizing and I comb through and rebraid once a week.  During the week I use a variety of moisturizing sprays and keep it tied up.  Wash every fortnight.  

My original goal was a year, but I'm loving it, so I have reset my goal from 52 weeks to 60 weeks.


----------



## Queenmickie

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I 14 weeks and 3 days post. I was thinking about relaxing this weekend, but I think I can keep going. This is my longest stretch in a very long time. I think I am going to aim for 17 weeks! Ok then, decision made. Now that I have made that decision I am going to spray BT on my two wack patches (thanks for nothing Megatek..new formula). I was holding off on the BT because I thought I might relax this week.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

50 weeks feelfree? Wow! Impressive.


----------



## NJoy

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

42 wks post texlax.  I'm not sure that I'm not already transitioning.  We'll see.


----------



## feelfree

NJoy ditto!  We shall see.  

divachyk thanks.  My last stretch was almost 11 months, so this isn't much different.


----------



## sweetypoo705

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

24 weeks post relaxed .. I will have my niece put a dark&lovely 'healthy gloss 5' relaxer in my hair next Saturday!!!


----------



## BillsBackerz67

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Today is 8  months relaxer free and prob wont be relaxing again. My stylist who originally did my hair wont be back in town till august. By that time it would be 15 months smh.  The back of my head is natural and the front is still relaxed. I cut my hair into a bob again lol.


----------



## shonte

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 11 weeks post relaxer today. I will be relaxing on February 17. I can't wait. I'm hoping for a nice length surprise


----------



## cutiepiesensei

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



sunnieb said:


> How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?
> 
> When is your next touch up?
> 
> What relaxer will you use?
> 
> Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?




I'm 10 weeks post.

Uhhh......whenever I get the money to go lol I'm a broke college student with a very tiny part-time job. That money goes to gas for my car, new hair for my clip ins (which I only buy once every six months, it's a big buy but I don't do it often), and Vday for the boyfriend. Probably will have enough like 6 weeks from now

Not sure, I'm going to to a new salon.

Like I said, I'm going to a salon. I tried it once by myself and never again. I'm really really slow with my hair and wasnt able to get it all in my hair within the time limit and was SO afraid of overprocessing that I actually was drastically underprocessed. I just can't do it. So I'm going to a salon that someone on this site recommended  Her hair is wonderful and it seems pretty good so we'll see how that goes. If worse comes to worse, I'll just get my mom to do it like usual (though I'd rather try to go to a professional). 

I'm just soooo afraid of my hair breaking at the line of demarcation <--- I think that's what it is called. It tends to do that after too long


----------



## Chrismiss

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 30 minutes post, lol. Just relaxed after an 11 week stretch. It felt more like the 14 weeks I was shooting for though...the hair in my crown was ridiculously thick.


----------



## Misseyl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 117 weeks post. I'm planning to relax in another 22 weeks or anytime this year, when the feeling hits me.


----------



## SingBrina

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

The last time I had a full relaxer I believe was May 23. 2011... I still touch up my edges because I wear a partial sew in. I don't plan on relaxing my hair anytime soon, just continue touching up the edges once every two-three months. 

At one point I stopped relaxing 1 1/2-2years and my hair grew extremly thick, healthy and longer, reason being I never touched it due to weaves. I wore my natural hair down for awhile because it was soooo beautiful, then I relaxed my hair and it thinned it bad!!! It may have been longer but it was thin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am trying to get the hair I once had....


----------



## GIJane

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I will be 28 weeks on the 12th February. :bouncegre


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Almost 4 weeks!  Not relaxing again until the end of April.


----------



## JadeFox

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

10 weeks post shooting for 12


----------



## taz007

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

13 weeks post.  This is the longest that I have ever stretched.  Going for 6 months!


----------



## niqu92

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

im 11 wk post this is the longest ive ever stretched rollersetting&blowing my roots has really helped me stretch longer.im going to relax next saturday and then i wont be relaxing until late may/early june


----------



## mamaore

Almost 4 weeks post. I'm a slow grower so I'm yet to see any new growth. Hair feels freshly relaxed and moisturized. Thanks to my steamer and change in techniques.


----------



## Queenmickie

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Relaxing today after 17 weeks! I'm so excited


----------



## Babysaffy

Babysaffy said:
			
		

> 21 weeks post. I bought my relaxer (Motions Oil Moisturiser regular, lye) over a month to self relax for Christmas but it's still sitting on my shelf...
> 
> My hair is surprisingly still quite manageable with little breakage even though I've been using more heat than usual blowdrying and flat ironing once a week...or should I say fortnight.
> 
> I'm going through a lazy phase with washing my hair which is so unlike me. Just been exhausted with work and the kids and I condition so well when I do wash that it's staying soft for longer.
> 
> I planned to relax this week but been scratching scalp so I'll just wait a little longer...maybe a few weeks even. After my 9 month pregnancy stretch in 2010 this feels like no big deal! I'm enjoying big hair.
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia Arc



Well I guess I lied! STILL not relaxed yet so I guess that makes me 26 weeks post now.

Was going to do this weekend but then yesterday I scrrrraaaatched my scalp like crazy!

Sent from my Sony Xperia Arc


----------



## LexaKing

I get them 2 a year. So around 25 weeks or more...


----------



## Bnster

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am currently 24 weeks plus a few days post almost 25 weeks.  Need to find me my relaxer.  Time to relax soon.


----------



## Britt

I'm only 5 wk post relaxer. Last touch up was 18 wks post, I'd like to stretch that long again next touch up time. I need to find a Dominican salon that is not anti perm and will blow out my roots or  I'll hv figure out a flat iron technique for when I want my hair straight. I went to a blk salon and with one swipe of the flat iron she got my hair bone straight. I tried at home with several swipes of my Solia and my hair proofed up the next day.


----------



## TheNDofUO

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Just relaxed after 16 weeks. Next up? 16 weeks!!


----------



## Misseyl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

26 months three weeks and counting, next touchup will be in July 2012.


----------



## niqu92

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

those of you who stretch 12+ weeks how do you stretch for so long?what helps?


----------



## janeemat

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

12 wks today and just finished relaxing my hair. Dang I am tired now. I need a nap.


----------



## janeemat

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



niqu92 said:


> those of you who stretch 12+ weeks how do you stretch for so long?what helps?


 
Weekly deep cond, not trying to comb dry hair, detangle/combing hair with lot's of cond in it, low manipulation, protective style, roller setting, using protein on line of demarcation followed by moisturizing cond and a whole lot of patience.


----------



## Aggie

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I will be 12 weeks post tomorrow and have a minimum of 4 more weeks to go but my stretch is still going extremely well so I think I may try stretching my texlaxer for 18 - 20 weeks. 

Since I started using Chicoro's Moisture Drench prepoo, it has been super easy for me to stretch longer and longer and maybe...just maybe - I will be able to easily stretch for 26 weeks this time around. We'll see


----------



## lovebug10

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm at 9 weeks and 1 day. I'm trying to go for a minimum of 12 weeks. I go to the salon weekly for wash & set & then she blow dries my roots on a low setting (not much head on the length unless i ask for her to straighten it out a bit). There's still some texture at the roots but its better than not blow drying at all. 

I really just wanna see how long I can go for!


----------



## GIJane

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



niqu92 said:


> those of you who stretch 12+ weeks how do you stretch for so long?what helps?


 
I'm 29 weeks post.  I am not sure when I will relax.  Maybe in December for my birthday.  I keep my hair in braids (no extensions).  Castor oil, moitsurizing and ayurveda products has helped my hair.  I normally do my braids every 3-4 weeks.


----------



## divachyk

janeemat said:
			
		

> Weekly deep cond, not trying to comb dry hair, detangle/combing hair with lot's of cond in it, low manipulation, protective style, roller setting, using protein on line of demarcation followed by moisturizing cond and a whole lot of patience.



janeemat what conditioner do you use for combing/detangling?


----------



## divachyk

I am 10wks on Thursday.


----------



## Fyne

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Checking in 26 weeks next Sat + touch up day.

Things that helped: 

Keeping up with the moisture/protein balance 
Never letting the NG get dry/crunchy (pre poo/oil rinse)
Giving myself plenty of time - things took longer i.e - detangling/washing
Some products stopped working as well/hair didnt respond to like before (I altered my regimen week 17+ more moisture less manipulation was needed)
The deeper the stretch the more moisture, less manipulation, more patience and care needed


----------



## MystiqueBabe

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I was stretched for 15 weeks+ and did experience breakage in the back which was another set back. Now that I know how to care for my NG I don't plan to have any more setbacks.

I did my relaxer myself 2-3 weeks ago, and was under-processed.I am going to wait 3 more weeks to get it relaxed again. Do you ladies think this is a good idea?


----------



## tolly

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am only two weeks post a virgin relaxer. I self relaxed and my roots didn't get straight though looser than natural. I self relaxed and plan to continue, I perfer to be independent, the salon here don't command my trust.
i am undecided about how long to stretch.... I went natural via BC shortly after discovering hair forums hence I am a newbie with relaxed hair. I was solely dependent on salons during my previous relaxed days. Aiming for 12weeks, hope to go longer.


----------



## shasha8685

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 10 weeks and 2 days. I will relax when I am  16 weeks post.


----------



## sunnieb

I'm 6 weeks post today.  Still planning to go 15 weeks. 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## la mosca

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 11 weeks post.  I plan to self-relax with Linange at the end of July (just in time for summer vacay), when I will be 33 weeks post.  I relaxed only twice last year, and my hair is sooo much healthier for it.


----------



## wheezy807

I think I'm 6 or 7wks post (don't have  my calendar In front of me). But I plan on doing something different and relaxing at 12wks post this time around.


----------



## janeemat

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



divachyk said:


> @janeemat what conditioner do you use for combing/detangling?


 
Kenra moisturizing cond.  This has been a life saver.  It along with Sebastian Penetraitt strengthening and repair cond melts the tangles.  No more bandwagons for me.


----------



## Onhergrind09

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

RarityJewel: I would wait at least 8 weeks to re-relax and baby the previously relaxed hair on the meantime.


----------



## StarScream35

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

7 weeks post and things are looking good. I will probably relax at week 14 or 16. My Dominican stylist is trying to encourage me to go natural because she is. I dont think I'm ready just yet. But I am blessed to have a Dominican stylist that is very comfortable with natural hair. She hates relaxers. Lol!


----------



## abcd09

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am nearly 5 months post. I tried to arrange an appointment with a girl back in December but I think she won't call me back because I waited till 3 months in October and either she thinks my hair is too difficult or maybe she didn't like all the questions I asked. Either way she hasn't even called me to refuse my business lol. I feel like she broke up with me or something. She did do a great job.

I have no idea when my touch up is. It'll happen when I find someone who doesn't scare me again.


----------



## Zahrah

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?  8 weeks

When is your next touch up? IDK  pushing for 10 weeks

What relaxer will you use?  PCJ in the jar

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?  Self relaxing


----------



## Ms. Tiki

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 10 wks 3 days. I was trying to stretch until 16 wks but after having a growth spurt I don't think I'm going to make it. I want to relax now


----------



## 3jsmom

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I about 9 to 10 weeks, next weekend I will relax.


----------



## solide

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

1 week post...newly relaxed but the girl didn't relax my ends all the way so I have to go back smh


----------



## KiWiStyle

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

8 wks 6 days.  I will be relaxing at 14 weeks for the first time, 12 weeks was my normal. So far i'm having no problems, stretching is getting easier and easier.


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



solide said:


> 1 week post...newly relaxed but the girl didn't relax my ends all the way so I have to go back smh



solide I had under-processed ends after my virgin relaxer as well - I chalk it up to the stylist underestimating the amount of time needed for smoothing all of the hair. However, it's way better to be under-processed than over-processed.


----------



## Mische

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 4 weeks post and plan on relaxing between 14-15 weeks in time for graduation.


----------



## sweetypoo705

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?
2 weeks-stretched for 25 wks.
When is your next touch up?
Around Aug. 25th
What relaxer will you use?
Recently used Dark & Lovely Healthy Gloss 5
Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?
_Self - relax


----------



## MystiqueBabe

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Onhergrind09 said:


> @RarityJewel: I would wait at least 8 weeks to re-relax and baby the previously relaxed hair on the meantime.



Thanks  I will do that. Better safe then sorry.


----------



## blackberry815

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

going on 4 weeks post... I usually like to go atleast 8 weeks but I have a wedding to be a bridesmaid in on april 1st which will put me @ 6 or 7 weeks post when I relax again..


----------



## solide

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Raspberry said:


> @solide I had under-processed ends after my virgin relaxer as well - I chalk it up to the stylist underestimating the amount of time needed for smoothing all of the hair. However, it's way better to be under-processed than over-processed.


 

I def agree but this stylist didn't go all the way through (probably because I had my hair straight from a blow out 2 weeks prior and assumed I had relaxed ends). I had called for a virgin relaxer though and I told her I was natural for 4+ years. 

In the end, I went back yesterday and she corrected it and I still have some texture which I like.


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



solide said:


> In the end, I went back yesterday and she corrected it and I still have some texture which I like.



Cool.. glad that you're happy with the results!


----------



## growbaby

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

16 1/2 weeks post! ... will be relaxing this Sunday at exactly 17 weeks post.


----------



## bestblackgirl

Im 10 weeks and 2 days post. I have another 13 weeks left.


----------



## afrochique

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 11 wks post.
My next relaxer will be at 26 wks post.......maybe longer.
I will self relax using Motions.


----------



## Loving

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Tomorrow makes 8 weeks. I am not sure if I should relax tomorrow. I have 1 or 2 broken strands when I detangle each day; but my NG is soft and I M&S my ends daily. I have 1-1.25" new growth.

How do you ladies know that its time to get a T/U?


----------



## TheNDofUO

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

3 weeks down. 13 to go.


----------



## Aggie

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Loving said:


> Tomorrow makes 8 weeks. I am not sure if I should relax tomorrow. I have 1 or 2 broken strands when I detangle each day; but my NG is soft and I M&S my ends daily. I have 1-1.25" new growth.
> 
> How do you ladies know that its time to get a T/U?


 
You'll know when you start to experience excessive demarcation breakage. It will be more than the norm and almost alarming when you start to see your floor filled with predominantly long broken pieces of hair whenever you comb or detangle. 

You will find that most people who stretch their relaxer, try to do a protective style that does not require too much combing however, and keep up with their protein and moisturizing treatments. Try to keep the roots and hair moisturized as best you can. HTH!


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

11 weeks yesterday. Aiming for 13 or 14. I normally end around 10-12 but I'm trying my hand at stretching a little bit longer. Last time I tried stretching beyond my norm of 10-12 (I stretched to 16 weeks), things didn't fair so well. If the same happens this time, I will keep to 10-12 weeks going forward.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Loving said:


> Tomorrow makes 8 weeks. I am not sure if I should relax tomorrow. I have 1 or 2 broken strands when I detangle each day; but my NG is soft and I M&S my ends daily. I have 1-1.25" new growth.
> 
> How do you ladies know that its time to get a T/U?


Loving, excessive tangling, breakage and just pure frustration.


----------



## beloved1bx

Relaxed at 12 Weeks post yesterday. I see some growth but I'm unhappy with the way my ends look. Stylist kept saying 'she wants my hair' so she can do some treatments and get it to a healthier state. Didn't think it was that bad. Admittedly it was pretty dry and tangles easily. But she also shampooed 4x to neutralize so I wasn't that surprised. But when I wash my hair myself I am still missing slip. Need to figure that out. And she's too expensive for me to be in her chair every week. That's why she only sees me every 3 months for a relaxer.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'll be 8 weeks post tomorrow!  Over half way there! 

Nix08 - how you doin'?


----------



## Ms. Tiki

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 12 weeks post. I think I'm going to go ahead and texlax tonight instead of waiting 4 more weeks


----------



## Supergirl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I think I'm about 4 right now. I think I'll go 14-16 weeks this time. I can stretch longer, but I have a harder time self-relaxing when I do.


----------



## Bnster

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 6 months 2 weeks post almost 3 wks.  Doing my hard protein treatment now, preparing for next week relaxer.  Then I think, uhmm, I am so close to 7 months, do I hang in there.  I will see. hahaha.  But excited to have all my textures looking one way.  Will see.

ETA:  
Yea, I found my Mizani BB big tub (medium) so relaxing with that!
Self-relaxing and will try to do a corrective as well.


----------



## LexaKing

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

11 weeks post. But im not relaxing until the end of June. My grandma owns a hair salon and she is the ONLY one that has ever relaxed my hair. But I relax twice a year, usually before Summer and before Winter. I believe she uses Silk Elements to relax, my hair always feels good after. I will post a pic in here


----------



## Aggie

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

14 weeks tomorrow and have 12 more weeks to go. 

My usual stretch is 16 weeks but because my stretch is going so well, I feel I can definitely go a little longer than my norm but I will watch my hair closely for any demarcation breakage as I go through the stretch. 

If there's too much breakage, I will go ahead and texlax it at 16 weeks minimum for sure.


----------



## Zawaj

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I think I'm about 4 weeks post. I'm accidentally texlaxed last time and I love it! I think I'll stretch until June.


----------



## mturnr88

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Relax
Between 8-9 weeks

When is your next touch up?
Last relaxer was 01/12/12 and just did my relaxer 3/10/12

What relaxer will you use?
Olive Oil Normal ( leave on for 20 min )

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?
Self relax and air dry ONLY. No heat since August 2011


----------



## Aireen

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm one month post and ideally I want to relax around the end of June. My stylist uses Optimum Relaxer in regular.


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



sunnieb said:


> I'll be 8 weeks post tomorrow!  Over half way there!
> 
> Nix08 - how you doin'?



I'm actually doing well.....steaming now


----------



## sonychari

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

3 weeks post.  Relaxed February 20th.  Won't relax again until i'm at least 12 weeks post, which will be May 14th.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

After today's wash session think I will end at 13 weeks vs. 14 weeks. I would end now (12 weeks) but I will be out of town later this week, therefore I will schedule my TU for next week.


----------



## OhmyKimB

I'm 2 weeks post and I have another 7 weeks before my next relaxer.


----------



## KiWiStyle

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 10wks 5 days and will relax at 14 weeks.  I relax at 12 wks over the past year so this is my first 14 week stretch...i really want to do 16 wks but I'll have to see how my next washes and co-washes do.  I had two bad tangles during my last co-wash.


----------



## mamaore

I'm 6 weeks post today with negligible new growth. I'm observing my hair to see how long I can effectively stretch since my hair grows slow. 

We'll see.


----------



## feelfree

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

55 weeks post, give or take a few days, and my new growth is SL, a bit longer in some areas.

Blow dried for the first time since early October 2011 and flat ironed for the first time since early March 2011.  Definitely at waist length now!  I love the questions I am getting from my coworkers who have never seen my hair out and down before.  Going for another month or two before I relax.  Who knows, maybe more?


----------



## Aggie

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

14 weeks 1 day post today.


----------



## EasypeaZee

44 weeks post on Thursday and I'm not exactly sure when I plan on getting my next relaxer....maybe within the next month. I just have to remember to stop my sulfur for a week which is probably going to keep pushing my relaxer date back...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'll be 9 weeks post tomorrow! 

I'm still planning to relax at 15 weeks post at the end of April. 

Check out the Relaxed Hair Buddy Thread if you want to find someone in the same week post relaxer that you are:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=606681&highlight=relaxed+buddy


----------



## PinkPebbles

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 10 weeks post and shooting for 20-24 weeks....


----------



## princessdi

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

16 weeks; should have relaxed last weekend but didn't; trying to last until the week I'm off (April 9) but failing drastically.  I may have to relax next weekend.


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

9 wks as of yesterday....


----------



## PinkPebbles

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I have a question for the ladies that stretch more than 12 weeks. How often do you wash your hair? Do you wash more or less? 

I shampoo my hair once a week but I'm thinking about shampooing every other week once I get further along in my stretch. My hair type is fine 4b.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

PinkPebbles - after 12 weeks, my cowashing/washing goes into overdrive.  I'll be 9 weeks tomorrow and I'm already up to every other day.  When my newgrowth gets really thick, I might wash 5x a week until I relax.

I have to keep my newgrowth super moist and cowashing/washing does the trick!


----------



## Aggie

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Welllllllllllllllll, my plans to stretch my relaxer for 24-26 weeks is a . I don't think it is a good idea afterall, so I will be relaxing tomorrow if all goes well. I will be 15 weeks post.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Aggie - 15 weeks is all I go for and that's a big deal stretch for me!

I don't see how these 20+ weeks stretchers do it.


----------



## Aggie

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



sunnieb said:


> @Aggie - 15 weeks is all I go for and that's a big deal stretch for me!
> 
> I don't see how these 20+ weeks stretchers do it.


 
My normal stretch for the last 3 stretches was 16 weeks but I missed a large area of my hair 2 texlaxers ago and I can't get it straight no matter how much heat I put on it so I will need to do somewhat of a corrective texlax to straighten it a bit. 

In addition, I do want my hair a little straighter this time around. The texlax is still too tight. I will have to do the whole head pulling the relaxer through the ends (at the last 3-5 minutes though - starting in the middle) tomorrow. Otherwise I would have to cut my hair really short to get the rough texture off.


----------



## Aggie

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I just texlaxed my hair this morning and believe by the looks of it so far, it might be okay. I currently have some Kerastase Masque Substantif on it for moisture deep conditioning and sitting under my hooded dryer for about 10 minutes. When I was it out and dry, I'll see just how good this last texlaxer did for my hair.

My hair was wayyyyy too tight the last few texlaxers but this time I only put an ounce of sunflower oil and 2 teaspoons of Keracare Restorative Mask in 5 TBS of Affirm Mild Lye relaxer. I used that much relaxer because I was doing a corrective on my whole head.

Next texlaxer I will only need 4 TBS of relaxer and only 1 teaspoon of the restorative mask and I'll still use the entire 1 ounce of sunflower oil to get the same results. I kid you not, my hair feeels really good. I hope it still does when I'm all done.


----------



## niqu92

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

i relaxed yesterday after 13 weeks and i woke up this morning with 3 scalp burns >:[ 
my stylist was going super slow when she was relaxing my hair i think the fact that i had almost 2inches of new growth freaked her out because shes used to relaxing my hair every 8weeks this was the first time ive stretched this long and she wanted to make sure she got every single section so i cant really blame her.
 when she rinsed the relaxer out i felt mild tingling but it wasnt to the point where i thought id wake up with scalp burns the next day.uggh.im going to apply vitamin E oil and AVG to my scalp 3x a day until i wash my hair next saturday. now im seriously thinking about self relaxing, if not then i'll have to go back to relaxing every 8weeks so my stylist doesnt freak out again. idk what to do..urgh.


----------



## Aggie

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Okay, update on my texlaxer experience after dcing. It was amazing! I love how much more stretch I have in the curl pattern. 

I just flat ironed it and wearing like this for the rest of the day. It is so soft and bouncy.

Here are pics of my texlaxed results today and you can see my hair was already starting to revert to curly in the second pic:


----------



## Aggie

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I gatta be honest I love the thickness of it. When my brother saw me, he said you look so 80's.  little did he know, that was actually a compliment for me. I have been trying forever to have BIG hair!

, I managed to get 4" of hair to look big. I'm so proud of me.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Eight weeks post and since my hair is still so manageable and not breaking off, I might not do my usual ten weeks, I might go even more


----------



## PinkPebbles

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Aggie said:


> Okay, update on my texlaxer experience after dcing. It was amazing! I love how much more stretch I have in the curl pattern.
> 
> I just flat ironed it and wearing like this for the rest of the day. It is so soft and bouncy.
> 
> Here are pics of my texlaxed results today and you can see my hair was already starting to revert to curly in the second pic:


 
Aggie looks good! I love big hair too .


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



PinkPebbles said:


> @Aggie looks good! I love big hair too .



Me too!  I love that I can relax and still have big hair when I want!


----------



## Aggie

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



PinkPebbles said:


> I have a question for the ladies that stretch more than 12 weeks. How often do you wash your hair? Do you wash more or less?
> 
> I shampoo my hair once a week but I'm thinking about shampooing every other week once I get further along in my stretch. My hair type is fine 4b.


 

No matter what PinkPebbles, I tend to wash and DC every week. I can manage the new growth better this way by keeping it continually treated and moisturized. 

I think the further you get into your stretch, your hair needs even more love and attention to control tangling and breakage. My hair revolts if left alone too long and I end up losing more hair whenever I do decide to wash and DC. Not pretty.


----------



## Aggie

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



sunnieb said:


> Me too! I love that I can relax and still have big hair when I want!


 
I love how big your hair is in your avi sunnieb. I can't wait for my ponytail to look like that.


----------



## HoneyDew

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

7 weeks and counting....


----------



## trendsetta25

23 weeks baby!


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Only 9+ weeks but I can't believe I haven't started complaining about wanting to relax  This stretch is going well  Let's hope it stays that way


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Nix08 said:


> Only 9+ weeks but I can't believe *I haven't started complaining about wanting to relax*  This stretch is going well  Let's hope it stays that way



Scary, ain't it????  Stick with me and I'll have you stretching to 14+ weeks in no time!


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

sunnieb EXACTLY!!!  You're a great relaxer stretching buddy


----------



## Ruby True

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Last touchup December 19 last year and Im getting a touch up tomorrow so three months. Im nervous I hope I have good  retention


----------



## divachyk

13 weeks and holding....


----------



## danysedai

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

9 weeks and relaxing this weekend!
My stylist passed away in December and the last relaxer she did on me was in June, so my relaxer in September was done by a friend but it didn't take, then by my mom in November and was underprocessed, then by a new stylist in January and she only put it in and took it out (only smoothed a bit at my request) and now it's very underprocessed. So I decided to take matters into my own (and DH's) hands and do it myself. I've been reading on corrective relaxers and I will pull the relaxer to the underprocessed parts for the last 5 minutes.
I did an Aphogee 2 step treatment yesterday and put my hair into braids. Today I took the front out and blended it into my curly wign (creta girl). I will be slightly blowdrying the hair today so I can see where the newgrowth, the underprocessed and the straight parts are. My aim is not to be bonestraight all over but to have a somewhat similar texture allover.


----------



## bestblackgirl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

12 weeks today and relaxing on June 2, around 23 weeks post. I braid my hair w/o extensions and cornrowns my hair about every 2-4 weeks so that way it is easier for me to stay out of my hair and just moisturize my hair


----------



## Lynnerie

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

danysedai, Sorry to hear about your stylist. I hope self-relaxing works out for you. I also do my own. Once you start doing your own relaxers you won't go back. You can neutralize as many times as you feel necessary, do your protein treatments how you want them, etc.


----------



## danysedai

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Lynnerie, thanks for your encouragement! I appreciate it because right now even as I was typing it I started to doubt myself (what if it comes out awful, what if it starts breaking) and even wanted to text a friend to try to find another stylist. But you are right, this is the last thing I need to learn how to do myself, I dye my hair, I rollerset, flat iron,etc. I also want to get a pair of hair scissors to trim. I just need to get the confidence.

Also thanks for what you said about my stylist,she was a dear friend. She was only 41, left behind a 5 yr old daughter. She was so full of life, always laughing and dancing. I still tear up when I hear a bachata (she was dominican).


----------



## TeesAndCake

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

8 wks... and I was trying to wait 12 but my scalp is sore and I don't have time to manage my new growth!!


----------



## Fyne

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

2 weeks post after a 26 week stretch it feels weird to feel my scalp again. I want my 6 month NG back LOL. Next touch up is in September.


----------



## Rossy2010

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Im 7 weeks and will relax at 16 weeks.. 
9 more weeks to go _oh boy_


----------



## QueenAmaka

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm around 9 weeks post but it feels like so much more 

I finally realized that my hair does not like aloe based products which was causing my hair to be dry. Hopefully with this new found info I'll be able to stretch another 4 weeks...


----------



## bimtheduck

im about 10 wks post. i will probably get a texlax touch up around 16 wks post.


----------



## Shelew

I am 16 weeks post!  This is the longest I ever gone! Surprisingly it is not too horrible as I would think. I think because it is just in a bun or ponytail daily. The edges are not too great though trying to keep the puff down  lol!


----------



## sunnieb

11 weeks 4 days post today.

 Still trying to hold out until April 29 or so. 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## QueenAmaka

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 1 day post 

I'll be relaxing again in July.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

QueenAmaka - I'm jealous....


----------



## TeeSGee

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Currently 16 wks post relaxer.


----------



## kailand

I am 3 weeks post 

I dont know when I'll touch up yet NG is slim right now =\   maybe June ?

Hopefully Mizani butter blends 

Self relaxing !!


----------



## Rae81

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

9 months dont know if i am transitioning or not yet


----------



## KiWiStyle

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

14 Weeks 1 Day.  I'm relaxing next friday at 15w-2d. My stylist uses Nairobi Mild for me.


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

1 hour post...12 weeks to go


----------



## jcdlox

5weeks, Saturday. I usually go 6 weeks but I have a 5k next week and wanted my new growth tamed. LOL


----------



## Lanea87

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

*How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?* 10 weeks 6 days

*When is your next touch up?* Who knows maybe in August for school, well thats the plan at least. Or maybe in 5 weeks it depends on how my hair is acting.

*What relaxer will you use?* Going back to old trusty Design Essential

*Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?* Back to the salon


----------



## PinkPebbles

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I relaxed Tuesday at 13 wks post. I ended my 20-24 post goal...too much stress on my relaxed hair.

I will stick with the 13-15 wk post mark. 

I'm currently 3 days post relaxer !


----------



## Aggie

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



PinkPebbles said:


> I relaxed Tuesday at 13 wks post. I ended my 20-24 post goal...too much stress on my relaxed hair.
> 
> I will stick with the 13-15 wk post mark.
> 
> I'm currently 3 days post relaxer !


 You and me both PinkPebbles. I cannot do the 20 + weeks post anymore. My hair even though texlaxed, still suffers from demarcation breakage. This is my third time around and I am NOT having that. 

I am currently 2 weeks and 5 days post and will be stretching for about 14 weeks.


----------



## KhandiB

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Im 8 weeks and day post...

Here is what my new growth is looking like


----------



## taz007

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

19 weeks post!  

Trying to hang in there!


----------



## shiney_sapphire

30 min post....yay I can see my scalp!


----------



## bestblackgirl

bestblackgirl said:
			
		

> 12 weeks today and relaxing on June 2, around 23 weeks post. I braid my hair w/o extensions and cornrowns my hair about every 2-4 weeks so that way it is easier for me to stay out of my hair and just moisturize my hair



Well I'm now 15 weeks post. I may not last till June. But I'm trying really hard to.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

12 weeks post.  Holding strong for 3 more weeks!


----------



## chrstndiva

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 13 weeks post and I will be relaxing in a little over 1 week.  I normally relax at 12 weeks, but have been sick and on antibiotics from a sinus infection.  I stopped all medication on Sunday.

I am paranoid about relaxing while having medication in my system.  I think a week should be enough time for me to relax safely.


----------



## Aggie

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

3.5 weeks post and will be texlaxing even straighter than the last one next round in about 2.5 more weeks. 

I will not stretch too long this time around but I intend to stretch for the next round to about 11-12 weeks. 

I don't think I will be stretching longer than this for a while but I will definitely be playing it by air.


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

1 week post, 11 to go


----------



## rayellejd14

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

5.5 weeks, not relaxing again til after finals, so I’ll try to make it to 12.


----------



## xu93texas

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 2 days post relaxer. Relaxed after a 15 wk stretch. I *plan* to stretch again for another 15 wks, relaxing on or around 7/26/12


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Nix08 said:


> 1 week post, 11 to go



Ditto Nix08 -- what about you @Ms. Tiki? I think we're all on the same cycle.


----------



## TeeSGee

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

1 day post relaxer.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

@Divachyk and Nix08 Yes, I'm with you ladies. I think my calendar has our week to relax around June 30th. 

I'm mad at myself for trimming my hair so much lately but it will grow back


----------



## divachyk

How is your hair feeling now Ms. Tiki? My bad for not getting back to you yet.


----------



## Supergirl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 0 days post.  I just relaxed at 10 weeks post, early for me, but quite underprocessed from last time, so it seemed like double the new growth. I had to knock it out.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

divachyk It feels better. My problem now is I can't keep my hands out of it. I probably need to trim a little more off b/c I feel it snagging but I'm staying away from the scissors until next month


----------



## shasha8685

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

17weeks and some days. Will be 18 weeks on Friday.


I guess I'm pushing it to 20 weeks since I'm being lazy. Looks like this may be a 2 relaxer year for me (I haven't relaxed at all this year so far....).


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How did the TU go Supergirl?


----------



## Rossy2010

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

11 weeks post.. 5 weeks to go


----------



## NYAmicas

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I dont know because I am very underprocessed. All I do know is that Im going to attack my hair with a blowdryer and flat iron tomorrow. I tried with the bantu knots and such but my NG wont let any styles be great.


----------



## bedhair29

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

1 week and 6 days post, 13 more to go


----------



## Lilmama1011

2weeks and next relaxer maybe 6 weeks later because I think my usually ten my hair gets too coarse and I lose progress


----------



## Supergirl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



divachyk said:


> How did the TU go Supergirl?



divachyk

It went well. Much less wavy hair this time.  I used Silk Elements (I used Elasta last time) which you really have to work with to get the hair straight, but it does give you time to work.


----------



## EasypeaZee

I relaxed on Tuesday so as of today I am 5 days post... It feels weird not to have a mountain of new growth on my head but I considering as a starting over point to learn from any mistakes I may have made in my first stretch ever (48 months) I plan to relax at 15 weeks


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

13 weeks post today.  Trying to hold out for 2 more weeks!


----------



## ChoColette

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

*How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?* 3 days shy of 7 weeks

*When is your next touch up?* 10 weeks post

*What relaxer will you use?* Not sure...but I need to find out what my Stylist has been using?

*Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?* To a salon but I admire the whole "do it yourself and taking charge of your hair!" 

I will be asking my Stylist to texlax my hair.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

ChoColette - I see you newbie sneakin' in here with your first post! 

Welcome to the board! :welcome3:


----------



## ChoColette

sunnieb said:
			
		

> ChoColette - I see you newbie sneakin' in here with your first post!
> 
> Welcome to the board! :welcome3:[/QUOT
> 
> Thank YOU SUNNIEB!  I am trying to figure this out.  I am not use to the boards yet.


----------



## solide

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

8 weeks post...aiming for another 8


----------



## Angelinhell

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

1 week and 2 days
June 29 
Not sure, either vitale olive oil, nairobi, or mizani bb (all no lye versions) 
Self-relax


----------



## PinkSunshine77

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

8 weeks and 4 days since my last Relaxer
My next scheduled retouch will be June 1st


----------



## Lanea87

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

12weeks and 4 days..... 
I am aiming for 26 weeks but I might stop at 16 weeks if I am not in a sew in.
Going back to using Design Essential at the salon.


----------



## PrissiSippi

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm only 2 weeks four days since my last relaxer. I have no idea when I'm getting another touch up. It will probably be in another 8 weeks or so


----------



## Lilmama1011

PrissiSippi said:
			
		

> I'm only 2 weeks four days since my last relaxer. I have no idea when I'm getting another touch up. It will probably be in another 8 weeks or so



2weeks, two days


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

5 days post LOL, next t-up in 13wks and 2 days


----------



## sugahoney

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Currently 9 weeks 4 days. I am aiming for 16 weeks


----------



## Evolving78

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

5 weeks and some days.  i am getting a touchup on the 12th next month.


----------



## A.Marie

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I went 10 weeks this time. My stylist will not give relaxer before 10 weeks.


----------



## cherrynicole

5 weeks and aiming for another 5!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## smitmarv

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I try to relax my hair no more then 4 times a year.  Trying to do it only 3 times a year.  It's been since Dec for me so I am due! I'm about 12 weeks from last relaxer.


----------



## cynd

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 26 weeks post and haven't done a TU since I joined the forum last Oct.  I'm past due and am only surviving because my hair is thin/low density and I work from home.  To be honest with everything I've learned since I've been here I'm kind of afraid to do it myself and even more afraid to go a stylist because I don't have anyone I trust.  What to do, what to do...


----------



## sunnieb

14 weeks post today!

The relaxer countdown begins! 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## la mosca

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

19 weeks as of yesterday.  I'll probably relax at the end of July.


----------



## mezzogirl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

10 weeks 4 days post.  I plan to relax at 11 weeks.  Using ORS lye relaxer/self relaxed


----------



## jazzybklyn

7 weeks post
Probably will relax for memorial weekend 
So about may 25th at 12 weeks post
Will use alter ego linange relaxer
Or I am thinking about trying mizani butter blends
Also on the fence about which is better lye or no lye


----------



## Renewed1

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

My perm was 3/19.  I'm about a month in.....I'm not sure when my next perm is going to be.....probably August.  .

I was natural for 3 years and already practicing healthy relaxed hair care before switching to natural.

So the two texture shouldn't be much of a problem for me.


----------



## niknakmac

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 11 weeks post and planning on relaxing at week 12.  Growing out this assymetric cut has been murder.  Even though I am making progress it looks like i'm not b/c the main goal right now is to try to even out the two sides of my hair.  Regardless I am happy that I am able to go 12 weeks with it at this length.  It hasn't become super unmanageable yet so next time I will try for 16 weeks.

I'm longing for my signature shoulder length with chinese bangs. My sister told me not to cut my hair...


----------



## Mische

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

12 weeks post, and relaxing next weekend rather than stretching to 15 weeks.


----------



## Loving

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

6 weeks post. I want to go for another 3-4 weeks against my stylist's wishes. She wants me to T/U next week as according to her 'I have a lot of new growth.' I firmly told her that I will not be touching up next week. The convo went like this:

Her: You are touching up next week right?
Me: Nope
Her: But you have a lot of new growth
Me: I know but its only been 6 weeks and I know my hair and know that I don't need a T/U  now
Her: So you are in control now? (with a tone that sounded as if I offended her)
Me: I am not saying that, just saying that I won't be relaxing next week
Her: So when?
Me: I will let you know

Gotta be firm!!!! It's my hair, and I know how to deal with it!


----------



## Queen V

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Loving said:


> 6 weeks post. I want to go for another 3-4 weeks against my stylist's wishes. She wants me to T/U next week as according to her 'I have a lot of new growth.' I firmly told her that I will not be touching up next week. The convo went like this:
> 
> Her: You are touching up next week right?
> Me: Nope
> Her: But you have a lot of new growth
> Me: I know but its only been 6 weeks and I know my hair and know that I don't need a T/U  now
> Her: *So you are in control now?* (with a tone that sounded as if I offended her)
> Me: I am not saying that, just saying that I won't be relaxing next week
> Her: So when?
> Me: I will let you know
> 
> Gotta be firm!!!! It's my hair, and I know how to deal with it!



Re the bolded: Wow, that's bold of her!


----------



## Loving

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Queen V said:


> Re the bolded: Wow, that's bold of her!


I was taken aback by it! Oh well!


----------



## sonychari

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 9 weeks post today.  I could touch up on the 14th of May but I'm having such an easy time of it that I may just go longer than 12 weeks.  We shall see though 

Anyway, I just ordered my new relaxer yesterday and who knows when it will get here.  Anybody out there using Affirm Fiberguard Sensitive Scalp.  I did a little research and I know a lot of people don't like it because it doesn't it get you bone straight, but I'm going for texlaxed anyway.


----------



## misseyblue

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

1 week post...lol!  I stretched to 13 weeks.


----------



## sunnieb

cynd - have you decided what to do?

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## cynd

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

sunnieb, I had almost decided to self relax at the end of the month using the ORS no lye that I already purchased BUT, I just noticed short hairs on the top of my head (where I'm already experiencing thinning) and I don't know whether it's new growth or breakage.  Now I don't know whether it would be better to wait a little while longer or relax sooner.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? *8 weeks, 3 days*

When is your next touch up? *June 1 @14 weeks post*

What relaxer will you use? *Affirm Fiberguard*

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? *Self-relax*


----------



## janeemat

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



sonychari said:


> I'm 9 weeks post today. I could touch up on the 14th of May but I'm having such an easy time of it that I may just go longer than 12 weeks. We shall see though
> 
> Anyway, I just ordered my new relaxer yesterday and who knows when it will get here. Anybody out there using Affirm Fiberguard Sensitive Scalp. I did a little research and I know a lot of people don't like it because it doesn't it get you bone straight, but I'm going for texlaxed anyway.


 
I am almost nine weeks post and plan to relax May 17th at 12 wks post.  I use affirm sensitive scalp...don't think it is fiberguard and it gets me straight enough.


----------



## growbaby

6 weeks post.. Summer is around the corner and I am an avid swimmer soooo no idea when the next TU is going to be. 

How often do you relaxed ladies relax during summer? Any swimmers like me?


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

cynd - you're already 26 weeks post, so those short hairs could be newgrowth.  That's what happened to me at the beginning of my hair journey.  My edges began growing back in and I mistakenly thought I had breakage. 

However, it could be breakage as well.  Only you would know.  I would say to go to a trusted stylist and have her do your relaxer this time - especially since you have so much newgrowth.  Ask her - no, _TELL_ her to relax your edges last so they won't have alot of time with the relaxer.

Then start researching self-relaxing and see if you want to do it next time.  I have a self-relaxing album in my fotki if you want to see how I do it.


----------



## cynd

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



sunnieb said:


> @cynd - you're already 26 weeks post, so those short hairs could be newgrowth. That's what happened to me at the beginning of my hair journey. My edges began growing back in and I mistakenly thought I had breakage.
> 
> However, it could be breakage as well. Only you would know. I would say to go to a trusted stylist and have her do your relaxer this time - especially since you have so much newgrowth. Ask her - no, _TELL_ her to relax your edges last so they won't have alot of time with the relaxer.
> 
> Then start researching self-relaxing and see if you want to do it next time. I have a self-relaxing album in my fotki if you want to see how I do it.


 

Thanks for the advice sunnieb.  I'll try to find someone I can trust to do it this time although I usually come away feeling bald after a stylist relaxes me because my hair is so fine/thin.  Your hair is lovely btw.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



cynd said:


> Thanks for the advice @sunnieb.  I'll try to find someone I can trust to do it this time although I usually come away feeling bald after a stylist relaxes me because my hair is so fine/thin.  Your hair is lovely btw.



Thanks cynd!  Yeah, that flat hair after a salon relaxer is not for me! 

When you're ready to self-relax, let me know!


----------



## Course24

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? *8 weeks*

When is your next touch up? *May 23rd or May 30th @12-13 weeks post*

What relaxer will you use? *Silk Elements*

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? *Self-Relax*


----------



## Kay.Dee

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Where are you guys buying Affirm?  I'm not sure about purchasing it at the bss because I'm not sure how long it's been there and the issue with counterfeits.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

1 day post!!!

15 or 16 weeks until my next relaxer.


----------



## AryaStarr258

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

23 weeks post.

Not sure when I'm going to relax again. I've been kind of slacking on the whole hair thing. Maybe at the end of May???


----------



## jessicarabbit

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

i am 1 week post
my next touch up is june 30 and i will use my beloved ORS olive oil
im still deciding if i wanna venture into the self relax or if i wanna continue to let my cousin do it. her healthy hair practices are questionable :S


----------



## jessicarabbit

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Loving said:


> Her: So you are in control now? (with a tone that sounded as if I offended her)
> QUOTE]
> 
> Loving
> I woulda been like "yes im in control and ive been in control since the day it became MY hair."
> lol


----------



## avi1derful

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? 7wks, 3 days

When is your next touch up? 16 weeks. End of June early July 


What relaxer will you use? Motions

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? Salon


----------



## Bnster

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 1 month 1 week and don't know how long will I stretch this time. Last time was 7 months, that was my longest stretch ever.  The norm now for me is 4 to 6 months stretches.  Will see.


----------



## Raspberry

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Great growth in your sig Bnster!


----------



## Aireen

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 11 weeks post and I will be relaxing sometime after next week on my 12th or 13th week. My hairdresser will be using Optimum.


----------



## solide

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? ~ 10 weeks post

When is your next touch up? @16 post weeks or longer..trying to fight the urge

What relaxer will you use? Revlon Lye Relaxer (Mild)

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? Salon


----------



## Misseyl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? 108 Weeks
When is your next touch up? July 4th weekend

What relaxer will you use? Phytorelaxer Index II

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? Self


----------



## Mjon912

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 3weeks post now...my next touch up should be the end of June/early July...silk elements with Oilve oil....and I only self texlax =)


----------



## Bnster

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Hmmm, pikistrip is out of commission, anyone else know any program or site so we can update our hair growth status? TIA!


----------



## mamaore

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

2 days post touch up. Stretching for 10 weeks this time. Next TU date is July 8

I'll use Profective No-Lye


----------



## Evolving78

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

my next relaxer will be the end of June or beginning of July.  i am 2 weeks post.


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

5 weeks, 7 to go


----------



## D.Lisha

I'm currently 17 weeks and one day post. This is the longest stretch I've ever done and I did NOT intend on stretching this long lol

Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## ThickRoot

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? *22 weeks tomorrow, Monday, May 14th*

When is your next touch up? *Wednesday, May 16th*

What relaxer will you use? *Mizani (lye)*

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?* Salon
Next time I'm going to try and self-relax at 12 weeks. I try to do it by 12, this was an unintentional stretch. I've been sick and just able to get it done.*


----------



## Lilmama1011

6 weeks post and debating whether I should do ten weeks again or eight weeks idk...


----------



## Ruby True

8 wkd post and my stylist called me on Friday 'reminding' me it's time for a touch but I've decided to stretch a little


----------



## Americka

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

One week post... Shooting for August 7th


----------



## Rossy2010

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

15 weeks post.. 1 week to go


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

3 weeks post; relaxing in August, maybe September.


----------



## Hairroots

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm post 10 weeks.


My next hit of hair crack is June 2, 2010. Lol.

I use the product by Design.

I self touch-up or should i say my youngest daughter does it for me!


----------



## mochalocks

6 weeks post.  I might get my next relaxer June 8th.  I go to the salon, and my stylist used optimum care relaxer.


----------



## TeeSGee

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm currently 6 wks post relaxer and hoping to relax around 16wks post so roughly the 1st wk of august.


----------



## Rossy2010

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

5 days post.. I will relax @14 weeks post


----------



## TheNDofUO

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

12 weeks post. Got 4 more left.


----------



## Angela4769

12 weeks post. I will go to the salon at 13 weeks to get an Affirm touch up.


----------



## D.Lisha

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

18 weeks post!!
I plan on relaxing this week! I can't go on like this, I'm ready to see MY HAIR! lol.


----------



## TeeMartini

12 weeks post today. Will be going to the salon on Thursday for a touch up. Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Hairroots

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

divachyk what is the art of cowashing? I have a problem with too much hair lose when I cowash.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Hairroots said:


> @divachyk what is the art of cowashing? I have a problem with too much hair lose when I cowash.


@Hairroots, the best person to answer this is @Nix08. She cowashes daily. I'd be bald if I attempted this. 

Are you losing to breakage or shedding? 

To me the art is 1) being properly detangled before cowashing 2) not overly agitating the hair to minimize tangles reforming 3) using a conditioner that works for your hair 4) having good leave ins which minimizes the need for excessive combing and detangling.

I was losing a lot to breakage when I first started but I was combing way to much. Now, I ensure I enter the session with nicely detangled hair and that sets the tone for the rest of the session. I also do my best not to comb after cowashing. I'll finger comb by seperating any clumping that may have formed after applying product. Once my hair is about 90% dry, I'm then able to finish finger detangling and two strand twist my hair for the evening and consider it done.


----------



## bebezazueta

7 weeks post on tomorrow but it feels like 12!  Low mani while I go hard working out has my hair thriving!  It's aggravating cause I could have been working on my body rather than my hair from the beginning!


----------



## napbella

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

8 weeks post. Just got senegalese twists, so I will not TU until at least the end of July. I wish I cud last til the end of August but thats just wishful thinking for me--I get bored too easily.


----------



## Mische

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

3 weeks. That awkward stage where you don't really have new growth but your hair no longer lays relaxer fresh.


----------



## girl85

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

2 weeks and 4 days post virgin relaxer. I want to relax at 6 months-1year.


----------



## Lynnerie

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

7 weeks post trying to make it til 12.


----------



## cherrynicole

10 weeks as of today. This is a record for me. My hair is a mess! I may try to stretch another 2-3 weeks if I dont kill myself first!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## girl85

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Before I knew I was going to transition, I would rollerset and flat iron my roots and this helped me to leave my hair alone. I just styled my hair in the usual roller wrap. I used and still use kera care products which made a significant difference. I tried their products when I reached the 9 month post mark and haven't looked back since.


----------



## D.Lisha

Mische said:
			
		

> 3 weeks. That awkward stage where you don't really have new growth but your hair no longer lays relaxer fresh.



Tell me about it!

Sent from my DROID Pro using LHCF


----------



## D.Lisha

Hairroots said:
			
		

> I'm post 10 weeks.
> 
> My next hit of hair crack is June 2, 2010. Lol.
> 
> I use the product by Design.
> 
> I self touch-up or should i say my youngest daughter does it for me!



Hairroots
Your hair is sooo pretty! And that shine?! *faints*

Sent from my DROID Pro using LHCF


----------



## KhandiB

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Im 5 days post..  I have 15 weeks until my next measure for the MBL in 2013 challenge..Imma TRY  and make it to then


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

11weeks. Next touch up is at the end of June.


----------



## Misseyl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? 124 weeks

When is your next touch up? July  7th

What relaxer will you use? Phytorelaxer Index II

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? Self-relax


----------



## Hairroots

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

D.Lisha. Thank you. I'm trying to stretch 3 months. The shine is due to a lot of different oils


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I lost track, I think I'm 7 weeks.


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Yes @divachyk we're about 7 weeks post

@Hairroots I do cowash daily and love it.  (I also oil rinse with each cowash which is fantastic @divachyk introduced me to oil rinsing...everyone should at least try it)  When I cowash I do not detangle before - I wet my hair - apply 1 lather of conditioner - rinse - apply oil then conditioner - leave on while I shower - rinse - squeeze out excess water - I then apply leave ins and oil - let my hair hang dry and as it's drying I finger detangle. I do not use a comb until about 6 or 7 weeks post and at that time I only use the comb with a couple passes in the roots only.  I am relaxed pretty straight so I think that helps with easy detangling....hth.


----------



## Hairroots

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Nix08 said:


> Yes @divachyk we're about 7 weeks post
> 
> @Hairroots I do cowash daily and love it. (I also oil rinse with each cowash which is fantastic @divachyk introduced me to oil rinsing...everyone should at least try it) When I cowash I do not detangle before - I wet my hair - apply 1 lather of conditioner - rinse - apply oil then conditioner - leave on while I shower - rinse - squeeze out excess water - I then apply leave ins and oil - let my hair hang dry and as it's drying I finger detangle. I do not use a comb until about 6 or 7 weeks post and at that time I only use the comb with a couple passes in the roots only. I am relaxed pretty straight so I think that helps with easy detangling....hth.


 
Nix08 you make it sound so easy . I'll give it another try. Maybe i need to use more leave in coditioner after my final rinse. I'll try yours and divachyk techinque. I always give up and go back to washing once weekly because i experience too much hair loss. As the weeks go by it becomes more challenging before my next touch-up. I can't co-wash daily because i love to wear my hair in braidouts. I usually leave them in fo 3 days before i redo them. I'll try cowashing on that 3rd day. Since you co-wash daily, do you wear wash n go? Your hair looks very healthy and pretty. Well we'll see how it works out for me. Thank you for the information. I appreciate it.


----------



## abcd09

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

3 weeks post after an 8 month stretch thanks to Chicoro prepoo and borax! Back to buns now!


----------



## solide

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

13 weeks..not too sure how long I'll go for my first TU..maybe in another 2 weeks


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Hairroots no I don't wear wash and goes....I cowash at night...airdry before I go to bed...I will usually do 2 bantu's (side buns) wrap my hair in a satin scarf and go to bed.  In the AM I usually bun but the bantu's give me a nice wave pattern so if I choose to wear my hair out, then that makes the style.  I initially found cowashing for the crazies...but when back to it a couple times and got into a stride where it really takes no effort at all now...oh and it's a mental thing, it allows me to be in my hair and feel like I'm contributing to it getting it's grow on


----------



## ellyndee

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Hi, I am exactly .2 weeks post relaxer.  I was natural for 5 years but I prefer my hair relaxed.  I got my virgin hair relaxed November 2011 with Mizani Sensitive and again in February 2012 with Phytospecific I.  They are both no-lye which I do not like.  I just did Mizani Classic Lye for fine hair this past Tuesday (self-relaxed sort-of).  Plan to stretch 12-17 weeks.  Will use Motions Mizani again.


----------



## Supergirl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Hey hey! All the rest of my linesisters that haven't gone natural yet are saying that they are now! But not me, I'm good. I don't have time for natural! Isn't that a terrible thing to say?  What I _would_ like to do is cut my hair, but I realize that I don't do my hair enough for a cut. I just "trimmed" 2 inches off a few weeks ago. I wouldn't mind taking off another inch or two.


----------



## Americka

I am currently 8 weeks. I will stretch another 5 or 6 weeks and relax the week before school starts.

Sent from my Toshiba Thrive


----------



## Britt

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Tomorrow will be 11 wks post - planning to hold out for another 5 wks. I don't want to relax before the 16 week post mark and next touch up will be a texlax.


----------



## growbaby

5 weeks post .. 7-11 more to go. Depending upon my ng


----------



## sunnieb

8 weeks post and another 7 or so to go.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

Three weeks one day


----------



## Hyacinthe

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

10 week post. will relax at 12 weeks post


----------



## PinkSunshine77

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 19 weeks post relaxer


----------



## Anavrin

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

*How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?*
17 weeks.

*When is your next touch up?*
Soon. Likely sometime this month. We're getting college ish in check first.

*What relaxer will you use?*
I think he uses Optium Therapy or whatever its called.

*Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?*
Salon. He isnt scissor happy and hes very interesting.


----------



## beans4reezy

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

*How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?*
26 Weeks post.

*When is your next touch up?*
@ 32 Weeks  
*What relaxer will you use?*
Jazma Wash 'N Wear Relaxer 
*Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?*
Salon. I hate the salon, but salon.


----------



## Hyacinthe

I am 9 weeks post
12 wks mark is TU 
Wlll be using MIzani BB normal lye relaxer
I will be going to the Salon....unfortunately.


----------



## lilpooky

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?
3 weeks and two days.

When is your next touch up?
9 more weeks.

What relaxer will you use?
My hair stylist uses Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp Relaxer

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?
Salon.


----------



## bebezazueta

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?

13 weeks and 1 day

When is your next touch up?

Next week at 14 weeks

What relaxer will you use?

Mizani butter blends

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?

Salon


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

sunnieb said:
			
		

> How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? 3 wks 5 days
> 
> When is your next touch up? 8/2 at 7 wks
> 
> What relaxer will you use? DE
> 
> Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?


 Salon only


----------



## Angelinhell

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

6 weeks post today. I'll touch up at 12 weeks or maybe longer. Whenever I find another relaxer.


----------



## sunnieb

11 weeks and 1 day post.

Having a good stretch so far.  Going for 15 or maybe 16 weeks this time.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

4 weeks.  i am going to try my best to stretch until Sept, but i don't know if my new growth will allow that.


----------



## Mische

11 weeks post and hoping to relax at 15 weeks but not sure if I'll be able to get home for it.


----------



## Leesh

I'll be 44 weeks PR on Sunday, July 22nd 2012!


----------



## Lilmama1011

5 weeks and plans to relax in 5 weeks


----------



## kandiekj100

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

2 weeks post and I'm not sure when my next touchup will be. 

I did (well stylist) do a virgin relaxer. We both were more concerned with the length of the hair and didn't want to risk overprocessing, so in some spots near the scalp didn't really get as straight. I thought I might get a corrective at about 6-8 weeks and then go about every 3-4 months after that, but I might just wait go ahead and wait it all, esp since I still like to cowash and I'm loving braidouts.  In the last 2 weeks, yesterday was the first time I actually straightened my hair.

the relaxer used was Affirm Fiberguard for senstive scalp

I used to be a self-relaxer, but since I go so infrequently and since I found someone who cares about healthy hair and listens to me (and is my cousin, so I feel extra okay about telling her what I like) and since I plan to go so infrequently, I don't plan on self-relaxing this go round, at least not for a while.


----------



## BadMamaJama

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

*How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?*

3 weeks and 2 days

*When is your next touch up?*

Shooting for 12 weeks

*What relaxer will you use?*

I want to switch to lye, but I'll probably punk out and use D&L for color treated hair

*Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?*

Self


----------



## Altruisticoam

7 weeks post. I go next week for a touch up. It's too hot plus I have a family reunion to attend.


----------



## growbaby

7 weeks post. 13 to go, my 1st 20 week stretch.


----------



## Americka

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

10 weeks and going for 12 or 13. I will self-relax with Africa's Best regular.


----------



## OneShinyface

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

*How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?*

17 weeks

*When is your next touch up?*

Not sure right now. If I can stretch longer with minimal hair loss, I will.

*What relaxer will you use?*

Sof n' Beautiful Botanicals - have been using it since it was introduced long ago.

*Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?*

Self


----------



## ThickRoot

9 weeks post tomorrow.

Planned to do it at 12 but things are going so smoothly I might wait 15 or 16 weeks. 

Mizani (lye normal)

Salon.


----------



## Realhairdontcare

]How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? 8

When is your next touch up? Not sure right now since my stylist just had surgery so whenever I can.

What relaxer will you use? Mizani

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?
the salon

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EasypeaZee

15 weeks post tomorrow! Don't plan on relaxing until December. These long stretches are good for seeing my hair make feasting leaps and bounds. I plan on going to a salon to relax since I'm waiting so long.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## baddison

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 15 weeks into an 18week stretch.  August 19th is my target date!!


----------



## mochalocks

7 weeks post.  I'm going to see If I can make it to 10 weeks.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

12 weeks 2 days post!


----------



## Angelinhell

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

9 weeks, guess I won't relax until I decide on a relaxer.


----------



## avi1derful

8wks 4days. My goal is to relax late October @ 22 wks. But, I'll take it one day at a time!


----------



## irisak

7 weeks. I'm trying to go for 11-12 weeks and relax sometime after 8/21. Only thing is that's going to be a very hectic time since I'm relocating around that time and I don't know if I'll find time

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## mschristine

1 week post. I'm stretching until the week of Thanksgiving which will put me at 18 weeks post. Longest stretch for me..


----------



## Kay.Dee

16 weeks, going for 24 but I'm starting to shed a lot!


----------



## KiWiStyle

I'm 14weeks 5days post and relaxing at 16 weeks post on August 2nd.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## caliscurls

5 weeks and 5 days post, minimum stretch will be 12 weeks (first week of September) but I may try to shoot for 18 so that the next TU isn't until January 2013.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

I am 6 weeks 3 days post. Wana hold out with my relaxer buddy but idk if I will make 11 or 12 weeks. I dont mind it if my newgrowth is soft and agreeable. No breakage though!!


----------



## PinkSunshine77

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

22 weeks and 3 days. I am not sure when I'm going to relax. I said September, right now I am not sure if I'm relaxing again.


----------



## lana

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm at about 10 weeks post texlax.  My hair seems like it's ready for a touch up.  But I'm not.  Sometimes I like this thick, almost natural hair....I tend to consider going natural and trying BKT or some other Keratin method of keeping the hair straight.  But the thing is, I don't really want to wear my hair curly.  So a texlax works for me. 

I will probably touch up my roots in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## irisak

KaramelDiva1978 said:
			
		

> I am 6 weeks 3 days post. Wana hold out with my relaxer buddy but idk if I will make 11 or 12 weeks. I dont mind it if my newgrowth is soft and agreeable. No breakage though!!



KaramelDiva1978 We can do it. Although in all fairness I'm in a sew in so I'm cheating lol.

Sent from my HTC EVO using LHCF. any spelling errors should be blamed on auto-correct.


----------



## Flor

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

*How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?* 8 weeks today

*When is your next touch up? *  August 11 or maybe earlier

*What relaxer will you use?*  Phytoespecific Index II

*Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?*  Self


----------



## beans4reezy

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Going on 28 weeks post this Friday. Relaxing at week 33.  Can't wait


----------



## Carmelella

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?

5 or 6... Will go with 6 lol

When is your next touch up?

In 10 more week

What relaxer will you use?

ORS Lye- regular

Salon or self?
Self


----------



## lovebug10

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'll be exactly 6 weeks post this Friday. Honestly dont have time to relax until im about 13 weeks post (in the middle of Sept). Ideally I wouldn't relax until December... lets see if I can make it!


----------



## lamaria211

lovebug10 said:
			
		

> I'll be exactly 6 weeks post this Friday. Honestly dont have time to relax until im about 13 weeks post (in the middle of Sept). Ideally I wouldn't relax until December... lets see if I can make it!



you can do it


----------



## Anavrin

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

*How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?*

4 days lol 7/21/12

*When is your next touch up?*

When I feel like it.

*What relaxer will you use?*

Ill have to do my research and decide since this will be my first time doing it alone.

*Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? *

See last answer.


----------



## Postal

sunnieb said:
			
		

> How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?
> 
> When is your next touch up?
> 
> What relaxer will you use?
> 
> Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?



I'm 10.5 weeks( go me!) 
I don't know when my next touch up is!  I'm slapping some extensions on and will make a decision in 8 weeks 
I use Mizani Butter Blends Rhelaxer for sensitive scalp 
I definitely go to the salon.  I just don't think it's safe for me to do my own relaxer.


----------



## TheNDofUO

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 22weeks post. I'll probably relax around 26weeks.


----------



## Sanity

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 5 weeks and 4 days.. Braiding my hair into box braids for the rest of the summer! My buddy is @shortdub87 <<<(when are you relaxing??)  I will try to wait until September I am in a wedding and I want my hair to be laid!!


----------



## Hyacinthe

I'm 4days post. Next TU is Oct 15th or around that time

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## Cattypus1

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?   4  days post

When is your next touch up?  December 21 or thereabouts (my second ever stretch beyond 8 weeks)

What relaxer will you use? Mizani Butter Blend Fine/Color Treated (lye)

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? Self-relax


----------



## c*c*chic*

-------------


----------



## c*c*chic*

-scratch that-


----------



## doll-baby

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 5 weeks post 

I plan on relaxing in December (6 month stretch) 

I will probably use Ors again. 

I will more than likely be self relaxing


----------



## carcajada

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



sunnieb said:


> How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? *3 weeks*
> 
> When is your next touch up?* I go for a touch up every 3-4 months
> *
> What relaxer will you use? *She uses Affirm*
> 
> Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?


 *I stopped relaxing myself in 2007. Now I only go to my stylist. I don't have time for all of that. I'd rather sit and wait on someone else to do it. 
*


----------



## KiWiStyle

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 15 weeks post today with 1 more week to go before I go to the salon and relax!!


----------



## pinkness27

How are you guys keeping the new growth soft/moisturized?

I use qp elasta lotion but the crown always seems to be never moisturized enough.

Also, are you combing the new growth? I find myself just combing from ear length to end of hair bc I'm too lazy to deal with the intensity of the ng.


----------



## lovebug10

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



lamaria211 said:


> you can do it



thanks lamaria211 If i lasted until december (6 months) i would be SO PROUD of myself!


----------



## napbella

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm about 5wks post I think and I would love to make it to mid October. I may be able to pull it off if I get some senegalese done during that time.


----------



## Supergirl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

0 weeks post  (Yes, I use this thread so I can look back and see how far I am into a relaxer, I don't keep track as well as I used to)


----------



## SLOGRO

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Today makes 13 weeks, will touchup hopefully next week friday can't wait.


----------



## 3jsmom

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am about 5 weeks, won't relax until October or November


----------



## sunnieb

13 weeks post  today.  Gonna go for 16! 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Poopiedo

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

12 weeks post, 10 more weeks to go.


----------



## Naturae

Exactly 2 weeks post. 8 more to go. Funny how I'm already feeling new growth. 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## candy626

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

bout 12-13 weeks. I am relaxing Tuesday, straightening, and trimming.


----------



## QueenAmaka

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



pinkness27 said:


> How are you guys keeping the new growth soft/moisturized?
> 
> I use qp elasta lotion but the crown always seems to be never moisturized enough.
> 
> Also, are you combing the new growth? I find myself just combing from ear length to end of hair bc I'm too lazy to deal with the intensity of the ng.



pinkness27 Cowashing a few times a week really helps keep my new growth in check. I am 4 weeks post and won't be relaxing until mid October. I also got some Cantu leave in today and it really seemed to help. Oh, I learned the hard way about not combing the new growth - i ended up with matting in multiple places. I guess I should have at least been finger detangling.


----------



## xu93texas

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 15 wks post.  I'm relaxing next Friday at 16 weeks post.


----------



## MissTripleChoc

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Im 9 weeks post and i relax this coming Thursday, thank you lord! My hair has been a nightmare to comb these past weeks. I cant stretch longer than 10 weeks without experiencing breakage


----------



## Lilmama1011

6 weeks 6 days and relaxing at 10 weeks and for some reason it seems to be coming it a lot thicker than normal...


----------



## growbaby

9 weeks post... 11 to go


----------



## pinkness27

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

xu93texas I love the bun in your pic, so pretty.


----------



## pinkness27

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

QueenAmaka what do you cw with? Because I tried co-washing when I first joined, but it made my hair very dry and crunchy. I can't rememb off the top of my hand what conditioner I was using, but I'd love a suggestion.


----------



## QueenAmaka

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



pinkness27 said:


> QueenAmaka what do you cw with? Because I tried co-washing when I first joined, but it made my hair very dry and crunchy. I can't rememb off the top of my hand what conditioner I was using, but I'd love a suggestion.



pinkness27 I use Organix conditioners. They are awesome!


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Whew!  14 weeks post today!  Holding out for another 2 weeks!


----------



## LaFat

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 14 weeks post, I will self-relax next week at 15 weeks post with motions oil moisturizer lye relaxer


----------



## Lymegreen

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 18 weeks post.  Next touch up Tuesday at a salon.


----------



## Babygrowth

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? a measly 4 weeks 

When is your next touch up? not sure. Trying to stretch until the end of the year but might cave October 24thish (16wks)

What relaxer will you use? Thinking about trying either Profectiv touch up, soft and beautiful botanicals, or silk elements shea butter. Last time I used Soft and Beautiful regular relaxer kit

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? I am a self relaxer


----------



## Americka

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am ending my stretch Saturday using Fabulaxer regular.


----------



## ThickRoot

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 12 weeks post tomorrow. I can't believe how easy this stretch has been, wow. 

I think I can go at least another 3 weeks. So, in another 3 to 4 weeks I'm going to a salon for a touchup with Mizani.


----------



## mschristine

I am 3 weeks post and I'm stretching until the week of Thanksgiving (18 weeks). The longest I have ever stretched is 15 weeks and that took some serious effort. I'm gonna need some serious prayer and patience for this stretch


----------



## SmileyNY

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 10 weeks post  I'm due to relax in 6 weeks.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~

16wks and 4 days. I would have relaxed last Friday, but I'm on this long stretch to see if I want to transition. Which is not looking to high on the list right now lol. Watching those natural videos can have your mind playing games on ya, LOL.


----------



## Onhergrind09

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

9 weeks and 4 days.  I'll prob relax exactly two weeks from today for no other reason than I'm going back to school and that's the last time I'll see my mom for 2-4 months (depending on whether or not I come home during the semester) and there is no one else I trust to be gentle with my new growth.  Otherwise I might have to wait till December to relax and a 16 week stretch was more than enough for me, and as of now I have no desire to stretch for longer than that.


----------



## nerdography

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

'm sixteen weeks post. I have a lot more growth now than I did last year, I think the Florida heat caused my hair to grow. But, I plan on relaxing in 7 more weeks.


----------



## beans4reezy

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

24 weeks post.  This is the miserable part of the stretch, when I am counting down the very days until my next touch up.  I am relxing on week # 27.


----------



## innerbeautyy

I'm 9 weeks post and I'm trying to stretch until October 10th. Let's see if I can do that.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

15 weeks post today!!!  Only 1 week to go!! 

When I wake up tomorrow, it'll be the longest I've ever gone without a relaxer!  

Can't believe I'm dealing with this much newgrowth!!!!


----------



## NYAmicas

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

5 weeks post and may go 12 weeks.


----------



## KiWiStyle

1w 2d post.  I'm stretching 16-24 weeks but will make the final decision much later.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Americka

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 2 days post relaxer. My next stretch will be for 10 to 12 weeks.


----------



## Onhergrind09

Because my mom is the only I trust to relax my hair and I won't be seeing her for a few months since I'm going back to school, I'll be relaxing sometime before the 22nd. I'll be sure to post before and after pics.


----------



## divachyk

7 weeks.  Taking it one week at a time. I am thinking of ending around weeks 9 or 10 right now.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I'm 8 weeks and will be 9 Monday and don't know when I'm relaxing because I'm not in a good position to be spending money to relax and I'm scared for SO to do it


----------



## Cattypus1

I'm 5weeks post on my first Texlax. I've been bone straight for as long as I have been relaxed and was encouraged by some of the results I've seen on this forum to stop that for the health of my hair. I think the hard demarcation line between bone straight and my NG was making me feel the need to touch up more often. This will be my second stretch ever and I think I can beat my record of 15&1/2 weeks. I'm trying to make it to December.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

3 hrs post after 6 long months of stretching.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



divachyk said:


> 7 weeks.  Taking it one week at a time. I am thinking of ending around weeks 9 or 10 right now.



Ending my stretch next week -- I'll be 9 weeks post.


----------



## Americka

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

One week post. Shooting for 9 to 10 weeks.


----------



## klsjackson

Just relaxed yesterday I was 8 weeks post.


----------



## Misseyl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?  7 weeks

When is your next touch up? October/16 weeks

What relaxer will you use?  Phytrelaxer Index I

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?  Self-relax


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

10 weeks post
Will TU next weekend
Using Mizani reg.
Self relax


----------



## Lucie

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I relaxed 5.26.12 so I am at 12 weeks post. I'll relax next Saturday so I will be @ 13 weeks post. I usually relax once a season.


----------



## sckri23

I know you cant tell cause I flatironed twice this month for job interviews but im 8 weeks and 1 day. I plan to relax at 9 weeks but im doing soo well I might push for 10


----------



## beans4reezy

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am at 32 weeks...will relax at 33. Last time I relaxed I was disappointed, so I hope I'm a bit happier this time around.


----------



## baddison

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 6days post.  Last relaxer Aug.8th.....Next relaxer Dec. 15th (17week stretch)


----------



## *KP*

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm only 1 week post. I'm thinking of getting my next touch up in 2013


----------



## sunnieb

baddison said:
			
		

> I am 6days post.  Last relaxer Aug.8th.....Next relaxer Dec. 15th (17week stretch)



Hey buddy!  

I'm 7 days post.  Relaxing again on December 15.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

3 weeks 1 day post and am planning to stretch 16-24 weeks but playing it by ear ;-). I think my shedding during my last stretch may have been Nioxin Recharging Complex vitamins withdrawal.  I'm planning to plat it up and full wig it from 12-24 weeks, I mostly work from home so I don't have to wear the wig all day, every day.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Omg I'm so freaking upset that I can't find a lye relaxer everything is no lye


----------



## mschristine

6 weeks post and this new growth is trying me already


----------



## Hairology

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?
7 weeks

When is your next touch up?
Mid October

What relaxer will you use?
Linage Alter Ego or Mizani Butter Blends

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? 
Salon


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

0 weeks post -- got a touch up today!


----------



## Queensheba88

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

8 wks post relaxing mid Sept


----------



## NIN4eva

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



healthy2008 said:


> 6 weeks post and this new growth is trying me already



Same here, and I don't use heat. Not sure how long I can hold out,


----------



## caliscurls

10 weeks post, trying to hold out until 18 with Linange Shea Butter. Seems like a looong time from now!


----------



## sweetvi

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm nine weekw
I don't know how u guys do it!

Maybe I should buy a wig


----------



## cherrynicole

Almost 12 weeks! My NG is outta control. I'm holding off for 14 weeks for my BFF's wedding. Stretching makes me soooo miserable I think I'm going to stop after this round


----------



## Oasis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

no idea. my last relaxer was some time in December. trying to decide what i'm going to do.


----------



## janeemat

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Will be 9 wks post Sat and plan to relax.  I'm going on vaca and I am not in the mood for hair drama/stretching this time around.  My last stretch was a disaster and I'm NOT exaggerating.  I have not relaxed at 9 wks post since 2007......wow


----------



## sckri23

Ima be 9 weeks on thursday my relaxer day.


----------



## LovelyRo

3 days post... Loving Alter Ego Linange!!! Next relaxer in 10-12 weeks!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bklynbornNbred

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

1 day post - previous relaxer was May 2012

ORS super

Next touch up December (will stretch longer with weave or wig)


----------



## FelaShrine

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Can you girls mention your relaxers? for some reason Im no longer impressed with Linange, looking to change


----------



## PinkSunshine77

FelaShrine said:
			
		

> Can you girls mention your relaxers? for some reason Im no longer impressed with Linange, looking to change



I use ORS Olive Oil No-Lye Relaxer. I've been using it a good 2 or 3 yrs. I love it.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 10 weeks and I'll be relaxing in 2 weeks.  And I'm self-relaxing with Affirm Fiberguard sensitive scalp relaxer.


----------



## Lilmama1011

11 weeks and 1 day and I am thinking of doing something dramatic hear and do another 9 weeks if it doesn't get too difficult


----------



## cherrynicole

Lordy I can't take it anymore. Going to get my relaxer today!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> 11 weeks and 1 day and I am thinking of doing something dramatic hear and do another 9 weeks if it doesn't get too difficult



I'm trying for the same length of time *Support System* and could really use someone to keep me on track


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82

FelaShrine said:
			
		

> Can you girls mention your relaxers? for some reason Im no longer impressed with Linange, looking to change



Awwww... I love Linange, but I was an ORS Olive Oil relaxed head for years.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82

beans4reezy said:
			
		

> I am at 32 weeks...will relax at 33. Last time I relaxed I was disappointed, so I hope I'm a bit happier this time around.



That's inspiring...


----------



## berrybeautiful1

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? 4.5 weeks

When is your next touch up? Sept 22nd

What relaxer will you use? ORS Olive Oil Lye

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?[/B] Mom is a cosmetologist & she does a great job


----------



## growbaby

15 weeks post.. 7 more weeks to go.


----------



## Misseyl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

9 weeks, striving for 16 weeks.  So far so good.  Got a good technique that keeps my new growth in check.  I'll share it later on when I'm in my 14 week, that if it still works.


----------



## BadMamaJama

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'll be 11 weeks post tomorrow.  I plan on relaxing at 16 weeks.  I've figured out that the key is lo manipulation.  I'll be taking my cornrows out this weekend and putting in plaits.  I plain on keeping the plaits in and only taking them down to rebraid one at a time until I relax.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82

I'm 12 weeks post and feel like a helmet head . Trying to stretch to 2nd week in November.  My last relaxer was 6.21... Need some inspiration...








Plus, my hair doesn't show any new length!!! Tons of new growth!  But no new length! LOL

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## beauti

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

*I am 3 days post  next relaxer in 28 weeks*


----------



## Angelinhell

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

4 weeks post. May go beyond 12 weeks this time......maybe.


----------



## Lymegreen

5 weeks post.  I plan to relax at 16-18 weeks


----------



## koolkittychick

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Currently 11 weeks post. I have found through trial and error that 12-13 weeks is my limit before the breakage at the line of demarcation starts to outweigh the benefits of stretching, so I will be relaxing at the end of the month, and I hope to be officially APL by then (don't go by my avatar; that was taken in Dec of last year. Will update after my next touch up).


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

2 weeks post.  I'm only going 8 weeks this time around.


----------



## kandiekj100

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm going on 11 weeks post this Saturday. I think I may relax at the end of the month.


----------



## FelaShrine

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

2 weeks post. Next will most likely be ending of Dec or first week of Jan.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82

koolkittychick said:
			
		

> Currently 11 weeks post. I have found through trial and error that 12-13 weeks is my limit before the breakage at the line of demarcation starts to outweigh the benefits of stretching, so I will be relaxing at the end of the month, and I hope to be officially APL by then (don't go by my avatar; that was taken in Dec of last year. Will update after my next touch up).



I'm hoping by my relaxer I'm your avi length.  *Pretty*

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Fyne

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> I'm 12 weeks post and feel like a helmet head . Trying to stretch to 2nd week in November.  My last relaxer was 6.21... Need some inspiration...
> 
> View attachment 167543
> 
> 
> View attachment 167547
> 
> 
> 
> *Plus, my hair doesn't show any new length!!! Tons of new growth!  But no new length!* LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



DominicanBrazilian82 Sounds like 'shrinkage' I experince it too. Your hair has so much volume 

Texlax day for me on Sat @ 28 weeks post


----------



## Poopiedo

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'll be 18 weeks post Friday.  Not sure when I'm relaxing.


----------



## Carmelella

About 12.5 weeks post! I wore my hair out for 10 -11 weeks and then I got my install at the beginning of September.  Hoping to make it to 24  weeks which is right around thanksgiving.


----------



## Lilmama1011

13 weeks and one day


----------



## BadMamaJama

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Lilmama1011, I thought you were going to relax using Linange a week or two ago?


----------



## Lilmama1011

BadMamaJama said:
			
		

> Lilmama1011, I thought you were going to relax using Linange a week or two ago?



I was going to, I'm going to attempt to go 20 weeks, the most I had ever went before was ten so this is a major step up. And thanks for noticing


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82

Fyne said:
			
		

> DominicanBrazilian82 Sounds like 'shrinkage' I experince it too. Your hair has so much volume
> 
> Texlax day for me on Sat @ 28 weeks post



28 weeks :delicious: LOL!  My new growth shrinks up my whole head.  I can't even flat iron it straight . Haven't yet decided how long I want to stretch.  15 weeks by Oct 1.  Or 21 weeks at Nov 15.  Depends on my MN results at the end of the month.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Fyne

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

DominicanBrazilian82 Girl!! If I dont stretch out my hair after cowash/wash day it shinks and I feel bald ha ha. I've been forced to put down the flat iron as it reverts so quick there is no point!  Yeah just go with the flow and take each week as it comes. I like that you broke it down into two goals


----------



## mochalocks

6 weeks post.   Surprisely I don't have a lot of new growth this time, but my next touch up might be in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Evolving78

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

i am 2 days post.  i am under processed, so i am going to relax again at the end of October.  i was moving way too slow applying.


----------



## lamaria211

shortdub78 said:


> i am 2 days post.  i am under processed, so i am going to relax again at the end of October.  i was moving way too slow applying.



What's going to be your corrective process?


----------



## Lilmama1011

14 weeks ....."


----------



## niknakmac

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

10 weeks post, although I was slightly underprocessed last time.  I'm going for 12 weeks.  I think I am going to self relax then go in to get some color and a trim maybe a cut 2 weeks after.  I feel like I need something new, something refreshing.


----------



## Misseyl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

11 weeks post and I want to do a touch-up mid-October (16 weeks) but my new growth is very soft because of my hair drying technique so it's gonna be a wait and see.  I might relax mid-November or even December if my hair continues to behave this way.


----------



## Postal

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

18 Weeks!


----------



## sunnieb

5 weeks post today!

Still hoping to get to December 22! 

Sent from my SGPT12 using LHCF


----------



## growbaby

17 weeks post, 4 weeks to go!!


----------



## mschristine

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

10 weeks post.. 8 more to go


----------



## Mische

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

About to be 7 weeks post. Too bummed to think about relaxing... I might try to stretch past my usual 12 weeks so that the cutting I had to do isn't so noticeable.


----------



## Monaleezza

Just gone 7 & aiming for 12. 

I think I'll achieve it as long as I'm co-washing and moisturising my new-growth.

With long hair it so much easier! Years ago when I wore a short cut I couldn't go so long because my cute chic cut grew out & not down! Lol


----------



## Monaleezza

Misseyl said:
			
		

> 11 weeks post and I want to do a touch-up mid-October (16 weeks) but my new growth is very soft because of my hair drying technique so it's gonna be a wait and see.  I might relax mid-November or even December if my hair continues to behave this way.



Misseyl what's your technique?


----------



## sunnieb

Monaleezza said:


> Misseyl what's your technique?



Yeah, spill it!  

Sent from my SGPT12 using LHCF


----------



## ESmackum

11 weeks post. Will be getting a touch up in two weeks. 
I might stretch a little longer the next go round because I am getting better at moisturizing my new growth. The first time I stretched it was atrocious...lol.


----------



## Americka

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I will be 7 weeks post on Thursday. My new growth is very soft this go round and I attribute that to increasing my water intake. I might relax at the end of October. Or not...


----------



## jazzybklyn

9 weeks post! Im planning my next TU to be a little before Christmas at about 20 weeks post. I think I'm going to order DB transitioning creme this weekend to help me with my new growth because it tends to get extremely dry


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

9 weeks and wish I could TU right freaking now.


----------



## Naturae

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

11 weeks post

Trying to go at least 22 weeks

I self texlax with ElastaQP Regular but I promised myself that if I managed to go the full 22 weeks I would reward my new growth with a Phyto touch-up lol

oh, we gone make it!


----------



## Solitude

16 weeks, will be 17 on Friday

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mochalocks

7 weeks post, and my new growth is managable, and soft this time.


----------



## pinkness27

mochalocks said:
			
		

> 7 weeks post, and my new growth is managable, and soft this time.



What are you using in the ng?

I'm almost 2 months. Using s-curl. Going to see if I can make it to three months.


----------



## Britt

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm currently a few days shy of 24 weeks. I'm currently in a sew in, but heavily thinking of just texlaxing my hair. Last night, I had a dream of a big bucket of lye relaxer and my new growth .


----------



## mochalocks

pinkness27 said:
			
		

> What are you using in the ng?
> 
> I'm almost 2 months. Using s-curl. Going to see if I can make it to three months.



Recently I washed and dc'ed my hair, and used dark and lovely's anti- reversion serum on my new growth.


----------



## Hyacinthe

I am 9 Weeks and I am over it.....I wanna relax!!!!!

But I always go 12 Weeks,and to think I was thinking about going 14 Weeks(sigh) we will see


----------



## Carmelella

14ish/15 weeks post.  Forgot exactly what week I relaxed.  In a sew in that's looking good but I'm dying to take it out just for a length check and because I wanna style it, lol.  But I'll be strong, and I don't want to waste money so I'm keeping it in for at least another 4 weeks, hopefully 6 which will make me 18 weeks or 21 weeks post.  I better be APL by then


----------



## TeeSGee

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm Currently 24 wks post relaxer and i'm stretching until Dec/Jan. I did aphogee 2 step yesterday and DC'd overnight and had really great result.


----------



## Britt

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



TeeSGee said:


> I'm Currently 24 wks post relaxer and i'm stretching until Dec/Jan. I did aphogee 2 step yesterday and DC'd overnight and had really great result.




wow TeeSGee. Do you normally stretch this long? How are you wearing your hair during this time? By time you relax you'll be at least like 9 months post!


----------



## TeeSGee

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Brittster said:


> wow @TeeSGee. Do you normally stretch this long? How are you wearing your hair during this time? By time you relax you'll be at least like 9 months post!


 
@Brittster I've stretched for 7 mths before. I'm currently wearing my hair in buns to work, but i lightly blow dry and do one pass with the flat iron focusing on my roots mainly, i also do pontytail rollersets and only flat iron my roots. So far its going good; i didn't realize I was 24wks post until I came to this thread and decided to update. I'm currently airdrying in a low ponytail with scarf smoothing my edges.

ETA: thanks for ur review of Curl Junkie Smoothing lotion in the Curl Junkie thread, i decided to order based on ur comment and bcuz ur relaxed head and i love it.. i'm more texlaxed than relaxed and it made detangling so easy.


----------



## sckri23

4 weeks 3 days post relaxing at 10 weeks

Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

15 weeks and 5 days and I might not do the 20 weeks because b day coming up and might want a fresh relaxer even though it would end up being tesla see because using Linange relaxer but then again I might go the 20 weeks and just do a fresh roller set, I don't know.


----------



## Britt

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



TeeSGee said:


> @Brittster I've stretched for 7 mths before. I'm currently wearing my hair in buns to work, but i lightly blow dry and do one pass with the flat iron focusing on my roots mainly, i also do pontytail rollersets and only flat iron my roots. So far its going good; i didn't realize I was 24wks post until I came to this thread and decided to update. I'm currently airdrying in a low ponytail with scarf smoothing my edges.
> 
> ETA: thanks for ur review of Curl Junkie Smoothing lotion in the Curl Junkie thread, i decided to order based on ur comment and bcuz ur relaxed head and i love it.. i'm more texlaxed than relaxed and it made detangling so easy.



TeeSGee.. You're welcome! I'm glad you like it. It's a pretty good detangler. I'm here sitting under my heat cap with the Repair Me conditioner on my leave out hair. Seems like you have a pretty easy time managing your new growth.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> 15 weeks and 5 days and I might not do the 20 weeks because b day coming up and might want a fresh relaxer even though it would end up being tesla see because using Linange relaxer but then again I might go the 20 weeks and just do a fresh roller set, I don't know.



End up being texlaxed*


----------



## Dalisha

I'm currently 46 weeks post. I plan on getting my next relaxer sometime in December, I will be going a salon and my beautician uses design essential relaxer!! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Toy

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I think i am 3 wks going to try and make it to 10 wks.


----------



## KiWiStyle

I'm 8 wks 2 days.  I initially wanted to stretch for 24 weeks but now I think I'll stretch for 20 because of the 2012 APL challenge.  I'll play it by ear.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I don't know because at 15 weeks and 5 days I did a roller set and I must say its looking nice and fresh, I might just do a fresh roller set on my bday. I want to make it to a even month and already passed 4 so I want to make it to five, that would be a big accomplishment, I stretched my hair and before I was almost armpit, I must say I am armpit now and that's without it being relaxed at the root. And can't wait Til me split ender is sent because I don't plan on doing blunt cuts anymore, it sacrifices too many inches and I want to see gains


----------



## blessedandlucky

I'm 17 weeks post (thanks to braids that I recently took out) and plan to relax in the next 2-3 weeks, I think.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

I am currently six weeks post and my sulphur and oils on my scalp has my newgrowth super soft and manageable.  No relaxing in sight unless it just becomes unruly in the next two weeks or so.....stretching for the long haul if I can.


----------



## trendsetta25

15 weeks post. Relaxing at 28 weeks. I hope I can make it

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## classoohfive

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

18 weeks. I was thinking about transitioning (long term before cutting) but idk.


----------



## EbonyMajesty

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

5 weeks post. Planning to relax November 17

Relaxing with Mizani Butter Blends No Lye

Probably going to self relax


----------



## mschristine

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

11 weeks post..only 7 more to go! Cowashing has made this stretch very easy


----------



## Rozlewis

mschristine said:
			
		

> 11 weeks post..only 7 more to go! Cowashing has made this stretch very easy



What is your regime?


----------



## lamaria211

3 weeks post and 5 more to go. Since this is my first time relaxing I'll stretch gradually, first 8 weeks then each relaxer session I'll add a week between touch ups


----------



## proudmommyoftwo0911

12 weeks 8 more to go! Although I've figured out a routine to manage my new growth ( cowashing with aussie moist, and evco as my leave in) I'm getting single plaits next week to keep my hands out of my hair.


----------



## sckri23

5 weeks-2 days post, 4 weeks-6 days left.

Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

16 weeks 4 days


----------



## Satchmo

Almost 4 weeks post, and I have 11 weeks till my next relaxer. I'll be using mizani butter blend no lye (first time try out) at a salon. Has anyone tried this relaxer? If so how did you find it?


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

7 weeks, 1 day post!  

WEN Fig makes it feel like I'm only a few weeks post!


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Satchmo said:


> Almost 4 weeks post, and I have 11 weeks till my next relaxer. I'll be using *mizani butter blend no lye* (first time try out) at a salon. Has anyone tried this relaxer? If so how did you find it?



Nix08 - do you use this relaxer???


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I use Mizani Lye...I do like it but I periodically struggle with it getting my hair bone straight. But it could just be my lack of patience


----------



## Supergirl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

10 weeks, I'm sure I won't go past 16, and might even let someone else do my next touch-up


----------



## growbaby

1 day post, relaxed yesterday at 19 weeks post


----------



## Queen V

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 8 weeks and 2 days post.


----------



## Americka

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

8 weeks post


----------



## Rozlewis

1week post after a 12 week stretch. I used ORS no lye but will try the no lye next time.


----------



## Lymegreen

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 9 weeks post and wanted to go 16 weeks but I may end my stretch on Wednesday and go to the salon and get my hair touched up because my social calendar will pick up Mid Oct to early Nov.  

I plan to go 16 weeks after that.  

I went looking for a blowdryer or flat iron today because I was toying with the idea of flat ironing my hair for these events.  But I just don't no if I should use heat or just touch up?   Ahhh.... I think I will just touch up.  9 weeks is long enough to not cause overlap.

I'm still undecided.


----------



## mochalocks

2 days post.  I got it done on Friday after being 9 weeks post.  

I'm slowly, but surly learning how to stretch my relaxer week by week. 

Thanks to sunnieb for those thorough posts on stretching relaxers.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82

15 weeks post!!! My next relaxer will be at 20 weeks post...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## abcd09

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

20 weeks post...I don't think I can get it relaxed until mid November


----------



## Lilmama1011

abcd09 said:
			
		

> 20 weeks post...I don't think I can get it relaxed until mid November



Why can't you?


----------



## danysedai

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 10 weeks post, I got my appointment for Saturday Oct 13. Then on Saturday I get a voicemail from the salon asking if I would mind if another stylist did my hair. I called them back and said that I would mind indeed. That I had a hair consultation with my stylist and chose her based on that, she already knows how picky and pain in the [email protected]$$ I can be, I know how gentle and careful she is and she knows my products. I'm soo upset about this. They only open til 6 weekdays except for Fridays when they close at 8, and they are closed on Sunday AND Monday, who does that?! 
I had set it up for this Saturday as I don't drive, the salon is far from my home and DH is home this week and can drive me. If they can't schedule me for Saturday afternoon then  I will need to wait 2 more weeks or do it myself.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

I'm 20 weeks post and due for my TU this Friday. I can't wait to see my hair before hiding it again

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## GrowAHead

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

11 weeks and 4 days... but I'm not counting...  Planning to relax on saturday


----------



## sckri23

Im 6 weeks and starting to really use that olive creme hairdress.

Sckri23 from my SCH-I500 using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

3 weeks post


----------



## BGT

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

About 8 weeks and getting a touch-up Saturday. I try to go 12+ weeks but I can't wait much longer. I'll try to stretch longer with the next one because I want to get a sew-in.


----------



## Postal

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

21 and a half weeks!!!!
Yaaaaaayyyyy!
I can't believe I made it this far.

Now everyone asks me if I'm going natural lol


----------



## back2relaxed

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

7 weeks post, just scheduled a retouch for 10 weeks.  I go between 10-12 weeks each relaxer depending on how my hair looks.  I got a flat iron done for the first time since my relaxer, and it feels great.  I will be going back to my protective styling in a week or so to finish out this stretch.  I get my relaxer done at the salon.  I'm growing my hair back out from a pixie cut, so I haven't had this much hair in a while!  I'm thinking of getting a sew in, in December or January, so that should help me stretch a bit longer, maybe 15 weeks with my hair put up!


----------



## niknakmac

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

one week post going for 12 weeks although I may tu earlier just dependes on how my hair is looking.


----------



## lamaria211

My new growth is super dry I moisturized it with Nexus Humectress and Evoco


----------



## Hairology

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 14 weeks post, will get touch up next week.


----------



## LdyKamz

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 4 days post after a 12 week stretch. I am thinking I will stretch longer next time and just touch up myself. I'm tired of the slicked head look I head after a fresh bone straight relaxer. Also I want to thicken up my hair. My hair always looks the best at 4 weeks + post relaxer. So I will stretch until I can't take it anymore but aiming for at least 13 weeks.


----------



## yoleee

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 6 weeks post. I usually stretch for 10, but my new growth is out of control. It looks and feels like I have been stretching for at least 12 weeks. I am tempted to relax next week.


----------



## baddison

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 8 weeks post on the way to an 18week stretch.  Next relaxer is December 22nd.


----------



## Carmelella

16-17 weeks post for 90% of my hair.  4 weeks post for my u-part.  Took down
My install,.. Here's my NG.

I'll bun for a few weeks more I guess before I relax, but I'm so scared of overlapping.... I have a  plan, but working with the back will be harder since I can't see it.   Either way I think I'll hold off on relaxing my u- part and the front of my head ( first 20% of my head), until it thickens up and I have more NG to work with.


----------



## beans4reezy

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Six weeks post.  Relaxing at 18 weeks post.


----------



## slp

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

About 25 weeks post. Next touchup is early next week. 

This has been my longest stretch ever. Thank goodness for protective styles!


----------



## Lilmama1011

slp said:
			
		

> About 25 weeks post. Next touchup is early next week.
> 
> This has been my longest stretch ever. Thank goodness for protective styles!



Wow! How was your wash days? Did you lose a lot of hair? How did you detangle after washing?


----------



## longinghair

I am 15 weeks post this coming weekend. I want to retouch then. I use organics olive oil relaxer by africa's best. Salon definately. My self-relaxers turn into "texlaxers" and it's messy and takes a lot of time and energy...

Sent from my GT-N7000 using LHCF


----------



## mschristine

12 weeks post


----------



## napbella

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



napbella said:


> I'm about 5wks post I think and I would love to make it to mid October. I may be able to pull it off if I get some senegalese done during that time.


 
I'm about 18wks post this week and the only way I've made it is by doing what I said I would--get senegalese twists. I've had them about 3wks and they are real loose. I wanted them to last until mid November but that's not likely to happen. BUT--I think I'm actually transitioning! I really love the feel of my new growth, not that it's soft or anything cuz it's not  but it just feels much better than my relaxed hair. I will decide for sure if I'm really transitioning or not by Christmas, which means I will be getting Senegalese twists again in November. Wish me luck


----------



## pinkness27

I'm 8 weeks post. Want to stretch for four more. I took a pic of u hair after combing to ask you guys if it was a normal amount of hair to loose or if i should end my stretch. my friend was looking through my phone pics and asked why I took a pic of my hair. I tried to explain but couldn't stop laughing bc I didn't really know how to phrase it.  I'll be back later with the pic.


----------



## kandegirl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

3 months Post relaxer
Next Relaxer: Oct. 17th
Relaxer: Maybe Silk Elements w/Shea Butter, but it did not take the last time. I have very coarse hair and a verrry sensitive scalp.  But I want a lye relaxer. I used most of them. I may try Affirm next.

I stretch w/ sewn in weaves. Done by me!


----------



## sunnieb

8 weeks post today!

Feeling like I can safely hold out until December 22nd.

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## 4evershika

23 weeks post!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

^^^Wowzers!  4evershika when do you plan to relax???

I'm 9 weeks and 1 day post.  Self-relaxing in December.


----------



## back2relaxed

I am 9 weeks.getting a relaxer at 10 weeks on this Friday.  I could go longer but my new regi will be relaxing at 10 weeks and 12 weeks in.the summer only.


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 4 weeks post and plan to go till twelve weeks. I will get my next relaxer on December 21st.


----------



## Americka

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

10 weeks post as of Thursday. Aiming for 15 weeks. Increasing my water intake has made a tremendous difference this stretch.


----------



## bebezazueta

Rozlewis said:
			
		

> I am 4 weeks post and plan to go till twelve weeks. I will get my next relaxer on December 21st.



Hey Rozlewis I'm 3.5 weeks post and will relax around the same time as you too!

Do you have a relaxer buddy yet?


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



bebezazueta said:


> Hey @Rozlewis I'm 3.5 weeks post and will relax around the same time as you too!
> 
> Do you have a relaxer buddy yet?



baddison and I are relaxing on December 22nd!


----------



## Angelinhell

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

A week and two days post.......but underprocessed scared to do a corrective


----------



## bebezazueta

sunnieb said:
			
		

> baddison and I are relaxing on December 22nd!



Yes!  Can't wait!  I got it trimmed to above BSL so it'll be interesting to see if I can get back to MBL for the gazillionth time. I'm going hard on my regimen til December so hopefully I can get growth & retain ALL. 

HHG


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



bebezazueta said:


> Yes!  Can't wait!  I got it trimmed to above BSL so it'll be interesting to see if I can get back to MBL for the gazillionth time. I'm going hard on my regimen til December so hopefully I can get growth & retain ALL.
> 
> HHG



We are both going hard then.  I betta be back to BSL when I relax...shooooo.

I trimmed back to APL in July so I'm ready to get my length back.  I've been a good girl... mostly.


----------



## bebezazueta

sunnieb said:
			
		

> We are both going hard then.  I betta be back to BSL when I relax...shooooo.
> 
> I trimmed back to APL in July so I'm ready to get my length back.  I've been a good girl... mostly.



I'm rooting for you!  Grow hair grow!


----------



## closertomydreams

14 weeks trying to get to twenty. I'm finally able to properly care for my new growth during a stretch. It has been a struggle in the past. But now I feel confident.


----------



## TheNDofUO

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

8/9 weeks? stretching till 12


----------



## baddison

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



sunnieb said:


> @baddison and I are relaxing on December 22nd!


 

WOOT!! WOOT! sunnieb....totally right!!  I got so much NG right now, but I have learned how to keep it in submission.  Stretching is a breeze for me now.


----------



## baddison

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



sunnieb said:


> We are both going hard then. I betta be back to BSL when I relax...shooooo.
> 
> I trimmed back to APL in July so I'm ready to get my length back. I've been a good girl... mostly.


 

Yeah, I trimmed back to APL too.  Sure hope I get some good length this time around.  I haven't seen my hair in months!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

I'm 11 weeks 4 days post today.  I'm ending my stretch early this time at 12 weeks 1 day post on Friday.  I'm job hunting and I don't want nappy roots when I interview, lol.


----------



## Carmelella

I'm 18/19 weeks post for 90% of my hair.  I'm relaxing this weekend.  I wanted to go longer but I think that I've started to get some breakage at the demarcation line.  Not a huge amount, but enough.... I don't want a set back.  I haven't had any problems with tangles d/t combing in the shower, and using heat to dry but ah well.  No breakage at the ends though.


----------



## loveafterwar

11 weeks post.. planning on relaxing the weekend before Christmas. My scalp and new growth are much happier since I started using natural products. I do need to slowly trim away these dead ends in the front that were colored 2 years ago


----------



## Lilmama1011

19weeks relaxing next week


----------



## bebezazueta

4 weeks post today. I'm relaxing before Christmas also. I'm hoping I gain back the 2 inch trim I got at last relaxer. Cowashing almost daily, shampooing weekly & DCing twice a week has my hair thriving.


----------



## karenjoe

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

'I'm going  24 weeks.....erplexed  I'm at 20 weeks

neva will I go 10 mos again..... 

I hope I can retain this new length.... the dryness may snap it off but I'm trying..... 
I stayed at apl or BSl for yrs (thin ends maybe it was blow drying)?
I'll see....   

I noticed most waist length girls go 12 or 14 weeks.... 


I can do that, easy.....


----------



## 4evershika

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



sunnieb said:


> ^^^Wowzers!  4evershika when do you plan to relax???
> 
> I'm 9 weeks and 1 day post.  Self-relaxing in December.



Soon! LOL within the next 7 days


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

7.5 weeks... I'll be relaxing at the nerd of the year

Sent from my EVO using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

I'm 6 weeks tomorrow but my new growth feels more like 10 weeks


----------



## Guinan

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 16 weeks post. My next texturizer will be in Jan of next year (hopefully). I plan on putting in my own texturizer. I am trying to texturize every 6mths. My new growth in the front of my hair has been a breeze but that new growth in the middle and back of my head aint no joke But cowashing and hours of DC has been a blessing


----------



## Britt

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Finally relaxed yesterday a few days shy of 7 months. I've never gone that long w/o a relaxer. I also got a trim and I feel like I have a fresh start now. I have a new stylist doing my relaxer and she texlaxed me. I look forward to washing and deep conditioning and rollersetting my hair this wknd.


----------



## Monaleezza

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 12 weeks post and I didn't even know it.
I'm too excited 
This is the longest I've ever gone stretching a relaxer without my hair being in weave.
I think I'm going to hendigo this weekend and see if I can hold out until my weave appointment 23rd Nov.  God give me strength! lol


----------



## beans4reezy

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm nine weeks deep right now.


----------



## cherrynicole

8 weeks in! Think I'll get done right around Thanksgiving. Unless I can find a suitable wig I'll go till right before xmas...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## D.Lisha

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 16 weeks and some change. I plan on relaxing next week (around 17 weeks post)


----------



## Hyacinthe

I'm 2 weeks post,I honestly thought I was 3 weeks.
It was so serious I had to get my calendar.
I have major ng for 2 weeks guess it's all them carrots my mom been juicing for me. I normally relax at 12 weeks this time 
I will relax at 9 weeks only because I'm going on Christmas vacay and I don't want weave,braids or ng to deal with.
At this rate I may not have to worry about overlapping.

Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## quirkydimples

I'm 14 weeks post. In the past, I've relaxed at 12 weeks. Buuutttt....I'm just going to take it week by week. My pie in the sky goal is 6 months, but we'll see. I was natural for years, so it shouldn't be that much of an issue.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

Im 7 weeks post currently and honestly I have the slightest idea of when my next touch up will be :S. Im texlax so its a bit difficult to see the differences between textures under 10 wks post. Usually im I go at least 4 months between TU's, however I may cut mt stretch to 10 weeks so that I can have a fresh texlax for Thanksgiving, but we'll see.


----------



## outspokenwallflower

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 10 weeks post, I will be relaxing on Nov. 4th. Currently not friends with my hair right now, BUT, what can ya do...


----------



## sckri23

I might braid it up and wear my wig till december but im scared. Managing my ng and texlaxed hair has been kinda easy because I've gotten used to it. 

What if I braid my hair up for a month, take it down, and cause a whole lot of damage because I've gotten out of rhythm? I don't want all the work I put in trying to learn my hair go to waste.

I finally started detangling from the ends, using a wider comb, being gentle my hair, and cuting down on the heat. I really dont wanna mess that up.

My SO comes back at exactly 16 weeks so im relaxing 2 days before.


----------



## Angel of the North

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

*How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?*
10 wks

*When is your next touch up?*
15th November

*What relaxer will you use?*
Affirm mild/regular

*Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?*
Going to a salon

ETA: After my next touch-up, I'm looking to stretch for until end of March 2013


----------



## Lilmama1011

Was going to be 20 weeks Monday but relaxing today after I take a nap because I work Monday AMD will be to tired to do it


----------



## growbaby

3 weeks post max of 9 more to go


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

14 weeks ova here


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82

18 weeks post... Relaxing at 20 weeks w. Linange Shea Butter Relaxer.  I plan to do a protein treatment (my first one ever) next weekend in preparation for my relaxer.  I basically started on this journey with my last relaxer.  So all that I've learned these last twenty weeks (and trust I've absorbed so much helpful information) will really be implemented with this relaxer.  

Quick question ladies... What do you like to use to base your scalp... And what is your process for application (when, how... )


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?

- 18

When is your next touch up?

- 11/10/12

What relaxer will you use?

- Linange Shea Butter Relaxer

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?

- Self-relax.


----------



## Carmelella

1 day post after 19 ish week stretch

Going for 14 weeks this time

Using ORS regular mixed with conditioner

Self relax


----------



## Carmelella

I use Vaseline and get no burns.  In shower it felt like I had 2 small sore spots but when I was done I didn't feel anything at all even after combing vigorously.  I just part my hair and apply


----------



## Lilmama1011

A couple of hours post and going to relax in ten weeks, my hair has grown but not happy with the thickness at all, but waiting for hair to fill out more I guess, if it does, I don't know how that works...


----------



## Growingmyhairlong

I am four weeks post and might relax in eight to ten weeks.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> A couple of hours post and going to relax in ten weeks, my hair has grown but not happy with the thickness at all, but waiting for hair to fill out more I guess, if it does, I don't know how that works...



Your hair actually has to "grow out" if that makes sense.  Whatever caused your hair to thin needs to grow out so that your new growth can be your majority length.  If your root area and first few inches if your hair is thick, consider when you started your journey.  What was the condition of your hair then and has it completely grown out?


----------



## Lilmama1011

DominicanBrazilian82 said:
			
		

> Your hair actually has to "grow out" if that makes sense.  Whatever caused your hair to thin needs to grow out so that your new growth can be your majority length.  If your root area and first few inches if your hair is thick, consider when you started your journey.  What was the condition of your hair then and has it completely grown out?



That does makes sense, before my hair journey my hair was way thicker but I joined because I wanted ways to speed up my hair growth, mind you I don't have a growth problem but I realized it wasn't the speed, it was my frequent trimming, and I have cut down on it and have saw significant growth but I think it does have to grow out. The back it's what looks thin and my sides looks ok, I believe it came from this hair dresser putting relaxer on my previously relaxed hair and when I noticed it broke off in the back on the top I stopped going there, but I'm itching to cut but I don't want to and SO doesn't want me to but I worry about the thickness, but keep telling myself it will come


----------



## QueenAmaka

18 weeks post! This is the longest I've gone without a relaxer in over 20 years! I plan to relax in another 8 weeks. Depending on how I feel at that time I may stretch longer


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82

Lilmama1011 said:
			
		

> That does makes sense, before my hair journey my hair was way thicker but I joined because I wanted ways to speed up my hair growth, mind you I don't have a growth problem but I realized it wasn't the speed, it was my frequent trimming, and I have cut down on it and have saw significant growth but I think it does have to grow out. The back it's what looks thin and my sides looks ok, I believe it came from this hair dresser putting relaxer on my previously relaxed hair and when I noticed it broke off in the back on the top I stopped going there, but I'm itching to cut but I don't want to and SO doesn't want me to but I worry about the thickness, but keep telling myself it will come



Girl my predicament is similar.  My length is thin because the bulkiness is damaged.  My lowest layers are the shortest layers in my hair; your lowest layers should be your longer layers.  My hair broke off really badly around the nape and edges of my hair.  So the middle of my hair is at least three inches longer than the nape/back area.  This area is just grazing SL while the rest of my hair is below collarbone and on its way to APL.  So realistically I will not be able to claim APL until all my hair is one length.  When I relax at 20 weeks, I will flat iron my hair to get a real length, stretch for another twenty weeks (no direct heat during the stretch) and then relax again.  I'm hoping by that time I can trim to APL and all my hair will be the same length.  It does take time and it does take patience.


----------



## equestrian

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

sixteen, I'm going in for one today


----------



## Toy

7 wks tomorrow going for 10wks we shall see.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Your hair actually has to "grow out" if that makes sense.  Whatever caused your hair to thin needs to grow out so that your new growth can be your majority length.  If your root area and first few inches if your hair is thick, consider when you started your journey.  What was the condition of your hair then and has it completely grown out?



Hellooooooooooo!!  This is exactly what I've been trying to explain to my mother. She has very very thin ends because her hair is naturally thin and she hurt it even more by being bone straight. So she started texlaxing and she is noticing the thickness but can't understand the stringy ends. I keep telling her to watch her progress from where the thickness begins, not where the stringiness (if that's a word) ends.


----------



## sweetypoo705

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Hi

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?  9

When is your next touch up? March

What relaxer will you use? Elasta Qp Soy Oyl Regular Strength

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? Self-relax


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82

pre_medicalrulz said:
			
		

> Hellooooooooooo!!  This is exactly what I've been trying to explain to my mother. She has very very thin ends because her hair is naturally thin and she hurt it even more by being bone straight. So she started texlaxing and she is noticing the thickness but can't understand the stringy ends. I keep telling her to watch her progress from where the thickness begins, not where the stringiness (if that's a word) ends.



I totally agree.  There is no product available in this world that can give you the hair that you lost back.  You can only concentrate on the hair you haven't lost.  Most people don't want to cut off those thin ends because they fear losing the length.  So if you choose to keep those ends, understand that you will eventually HAVE to get rid of them.


----------



## amber815

About 26ish weeks post....touch up TOMORROW!


----------



## sunnieb

11 weeks post.   Whew!

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## la mosca

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

21 weeks post.  I'm planning to self-relax in about 6 weeks.  I've been trying out Cowboy Magic during this stretch.  I really like it so far.


----------



## AnjelLuvs

11 Weeks playing with idea of transitioning. not sure, still trying to figure out why is it that I want to go natural...

---
In My Galaxy World!


----------



## Jewell

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

^^  Im also 21 wks post. My next TU will be this wknd. I'll use a mild relaxer mixed with oils to get a texlaxed look.


----------



## lamaria211

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

im only 7 weeks post but my new growth is something fierce especially at my crown area, i was planning on relaxing next week but now i think im going to try and go to 12 weeks. im not having any breakage so im gonna take it day by day to see if i can make it 3 months. im going to start using scurl on my newgrowth to see if that will help me get a comb thru it at least 2x a week


----------



## kandegirl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I was 4 months post. I kept my hair protected under a sewn-in weave. I took it down and did rod sets for three weeks. 

I had my cousin apply Nariobi senstive (two tubs) relaxer and I loved it! I normally like lye but my scalp is so sensitive and my course hair hardly ever gets really straight.  But this did the job. I liked it way better than Mizani sensitive. And my hair felt smooth and still had body. 

I'll wait a few weeks, roller set my hair, go back up in a weave.


----------



## KiWiStyle

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 1 week post relaxer today.  I'll be relaxing sometime in January-2013.


----------



## growbaby

4 weeks post, max of 8 weeks to go


----------



## janeemat

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Jewell said:


> ^^ Im also 21 wks post. My next TU will be this wknd. I'll use a mild relaxer mixed with oils to get a texlaxed look.


 
I'm like hey I thought she was natural. Then I saw the comments in your siggy. You have pretty hair.


----------



## sckri23

9 weeks and 2 days


----------



## mezzogirl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 8 weeks post. 
I'm going to see how long I can go without breakage.  Usually I have lots of shedding and breakage.  This time I mixed vegetable glycerin, water, avj, olive oil, infusium 23 and a little V05 moisture milk.  My new growth is pliable and vibrant in color.  
When I relax I'll use Design essentials regular.


----------



## outspokenwallflower

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'll be 11 wks post this Sunday. I was going to relax then but the hurricane set me back and I don't want to resort to the salon for my relaxer to be on schedule. So, God willing, should I have a chunk of my living situation situated, I will relax at 12 weeks.


----------



## Toy

I will be 8 wks on Sunday.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## janeemat

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 9 weeks post today.  So far, no hair drama


----------



## ATLcutey20

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

12 wks post. I'll be relaxing in a week.


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

HI bebezazueta - I am still new to the forum and just say this message. I do not have a relaxer buddy yet but I would love to have one. Do you have one yet?


----------



## Americka

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

12 weeks post as of last Thursday. Relaxing on the 21st or 22nd.


----------



## Brwnbeauti

7 weeks post. Relaxing right before Christmas, possibly a week out if my scalp eczema clears by then.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

2 days post


----------



## 4evershika

27 weeks post... relaxing this Thursday hopefully

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Americka

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Americka said:


> 12 weeks post as of last Thursday. Relaxing on the 21st or 22nd.



13 weeks post as of tomorrow and still relaxing on the 21st or 22nd.


----------



## Americka

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

14 weeks post as of Thursday. Planning to relax on Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## Monaleezza

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I went to 15 weeks and now I've hidden my hair in a weave.  When I take the weave out in February, I'll put it in again.  I think I may do another 18month stretch before relaxing my hair again.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Three weeks post and going to relax at ten weeks, I can't not wait because the back of my head is underprocessed because my "help" didn't smooth the relaxer so my front is stay rather straight and back is so thick, I can't wait to correct this


----------



## Lilmama1011

Monaleezza said:
			
		

> I went to 15 weeks and now I've hidden my hair in a weave.  When I take the weave out in February, I'll put it in again.  I think I may do another 18month stretch before relaxing my hair again.



Then you must have seen some progress than....


----------



## Babysaffy

Fourteen weeks post- trying to wait until Christmas week to relax.

Coping ok with the regrowth- just trying to keep detangled and moisturised at all times. 

On no or low heat styling until I retouch.


----------



## ElegantElephant

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Relaxing on Tuesday...almost 10 weeks post


----------



## curls4daze

Only 7 weeks post but I'm so happy! This is the longest I have ever gone. I'm shooting for 12 weeks. I plan to wear a wig after week 8.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I'm 18 weeks. Might not relax until 24 weeks but will see. Def will push to 20 weeks though.


----------



## CaramelPrincezz

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

just relaxed today at 17 weeks post. I used Vitale Life & Body. Only stretched that long cuz I had a weave in. Probably will go back to my 9 weeks


----------



## lamaria211

I just relaxed this Monday at 9 weeks post I also did a corrective I'm going to try and stretch 3 months till my birthday in Feb


----------



## koolkittychick

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

7 weeks post today. Will relax the weekend before New Years, so I have a ways to go yet. Hopefully I should be full APL by then.


----------



## sckri23

11 weeks and some days.


----------



## GrowAHead

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 5 weeks post.  Hoping to ignore the urge to relax before Christmas (that'd only be 10 weeks - I normally go 12) and stretch even further to MLK weekend which will be 14 weeks!    

We'll see if I can make that though - this time around my middle is growing like weeks will my edges are chillin looking like a fresh perm :-(


----------



## NIN4eva

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm about 6 weeks. My last relaxer didn't really "take" (I think I was in the midst of protein overload) so it looks like I'm 9 or 10 weeks post. The Aubrey conditioners and Roux PC have seriously brought down the shedding which is usually a huge problem when I try to stretch, so I'm hoping to co-wash daily and bun until our Christmas party mid December and then relax. The urge to do the corrective is STRONG though... so I don't know.


----------



## la mosca

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

23 weeks post.  My new growth is insane.  I've decided to relax in 3 weeks -- right before I head home to visit family for the holidays.


----------



## mschristine

A couple of days shy of being 5 weeks post. Just clipped my ends and my hair is looking pretty good. Trying to make it to 20 weeks this time so I'm going to do a lot of cowashing, deep conditioning and oil rinsing to make it


----------



## divachyk

2 weeks & 2 days


----------



## trendsetta25

I posted this image in the relax thread as well


----------



## TeeMBL

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

20 weeks post here, and just too lazy to relax.  I flat ironed for a length check last weekend and was shocked to now be BSL.  I've usually only gone 10-12 weeks, but braidouts have made this stretch a little easier. What concerned me was wearing my hair out everyday, but it seems that isn't a problem with proper maintenance.


----------



## Britt

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm just about 4 weeks post relaxer. My hair is def texlaxed and it's kinda interesting dealing with the different textures. I'm hoping to hold out to 12 weeks, protective style w/ a sew in for 8 weeks and then my touch up should be when I'm between 20 - 22 weeks post.


----------



## Solitude

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

8 weeks, I think...I took my ticker out of my siggy and now I'm lost .


----------



## mochalocks

I think I'm about 8 weeks post.   Trying to hold out until December 21st to relax my hair again.

Excuse the typos but i'm on my iPod touch


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Brittster - I am 4 weeks post also and trying to hold out till 12 weeks. Do you have a relaxer buddy?


----------



## Charla

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

8 weeks 4 days. Before I learned better, I relaxed every 6-8 weeks.
Now that I'm newly relaxed the right way and have tons of know-how now, I'm shooting for 17 weeks...which should be a breeze considering I didn't have a relaxer for 2 years while natural!

I think I'm gonna find a ticker to keep track.


----------



## Britt

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Rozlewis, hey... I don't have a relaxer buddy. I got my hair texlaxed at my last touch up and now there are certain areas that feel like they weren't really relaxed and I see to have a lot of more new growth but in actuality the hair isn't relaxed fully in some areas. So while I'm only close to 5 weeks post I feel like I'm further along. I'm going to try and stretch it out to 12 weeks so that I can weave it up for a good 8 weeks.


----------



## closertomydreams

Twenty weeks post relaxer today!! I'm going to try to stretch to January 2013. Wish me luck lol


----------



## Misseyl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?  4 weeks

When is your next touch up? February 17, 2013

What relaxer will you use?  Phytorelaxer Index I - switched from Index II because I want texlax hair instead of bone straight.

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?  Self relax


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

@ Brittster, we are having the same experience. This was my 2nd time relaxing my hair myself. The first time I did not do a good job at smoothing the relaxer so I feel like my hair was not relaxed at all. I was only able to stretch to 8 weeks between relaxers that time. This time I relaxed but it was really more of a texlax. I did a lot better but still not as good as it could have been. I desire to go to 12 weeks but not sure if I will last that long to be honest. However, I recently purchased a wig and I am hoping to wear the wig to help get me there but the wig was custom made so it takes 8 weeks to get it. I ordered it on October 15 and it is not here yet. Anyway, long story short I may not make it to 12 weeks either but we can be a support system for each other.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I think I'll be 15 weeks post tomorrow.  I don't feel like counting....


----------



## Satchmo

Almost 12 weeks post, 3 to go! Phew! My longest stretch is 13 weeks, but i'm not losing anywhere near as much hair this time as my comb only sees the light of day once a week. Thank God there are no cute boys here cos lord knows I don't look great right now -__-


----------



## quirkydimples

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm at 19 weeks and am starting to get antsy. Trying to make it to January.


----------



## pearlific1

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

8 days away from 52 weeks 

I think I will relax and get a cut close to the end of Dec.


----------



## la mosca

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 25 weeks post.  I'm trying to hang in there for two more weeks so my hair will be freshly done when I visit my family for Christmas.


----------



## Britt

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

la mosca, still doing your long stretches huh . Are you still relying on rollersets mostly? Do you ever use heat to help you stretch? What's your hair type? 

@Rozlewis, I'm thinking of getting my hair relaxed a little straighter next go around, we'll see. I'll see what my hairdresser thinks.


----------



## la mosca

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Brittster,   I'm still at it.  This next relaxer will mark 2 full years of 6-month stretches.  I always forget how hard it is at the end.

I'm still relying on air-dried rollersets.  I shampoo and DC under the steamer about twice a week.  Once I hit week 21, I began using a flat iron set at about 240 degrees F to smooth the new growth from time to time (special occasions).  Basically, I don't flat iron the roots when I don't mind looking like Frederick Douglass.    My hair type is 4 a/b -- predominantly 4b.


----------



## Britt

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



la mosca said:


> @Brittster,  I'm still at it. This next relaxer will mark 2 full years of 6-month stretches. I always forget how hard it is at the end.
> 
> I'm still relying on air-dried rollersets. I shampoo and DC under the steamer about twice a week. Once I hit week 21, I began using a flat iron set at about 240 degrees F to smooth the new growth from time to time (special occasions). Basically, I don't flat iron the roots when I don't mind looking like Frederick Douglass.  My hair type is 4 a/b -- predominantly 4b.


 
la mosca LOL! I just got a visual of Frederick Douglas when I read this. How do you wear your hair then? I hate rollersets w/ big puffy roots and straight ends.


----------



## beans4reezy

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

13 weeks post. Relaxing at 16 or 17 weeks post.


----------



## la mosca

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Brittster, yes, that looks terrible.    I cut my hair into an angled bob, and I set my hair on big rollers so it comes out with a slight bump rather than curly.  What helps me is that my previously-relaxed hair has some texture, so it blends with the new growth better than it would if it were bone straight.  But at this point in the game, it's hard to get around looking a HAM.

I'm seriously thinking of relaxing three times a year rather than twice next year.  I feel like I was looking wonderful until Week 20.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Going into week 20.


----------



## beautyintheyes

pre_medicalrulz said:
			
		

> Going into week 20.



What do you do to keep it from shedding and breaking that so long!?!?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

beautyintheyes said:


> What do you do to keep it from shedding and breaking that so long!?!?



beautyintheyes

Im not a big manipulator so breakage is minimum. I can't do anything about the shedding. Its normal so I embrace the shedding cycle. LOL. My hair stays in box plaits under my wigs until wash day. This far into my stretch I go at least 2 weeks for my next wash.


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Brittster, were you texlaxing previously? I am having trouble with the stretches and purchased a wig which I do not like. I am now thinking about getting a sew-in. I have to do something? Also, I may not be able to stretch to 12 weeks yet. I might be trying to rush it. I probably have to ease into it by may going to 10 weeks, then 12 weeks, etc. I was traveling this week on business so I did not get to co-wash on Wednesday like I usually do and I can feel it. My new growth is screaming. For people who can stretch 14 weeks and up I wonder if this was something they had to ease into. I stopped going to the salon because they were destroying my hair and I can't seem to find anyone who will take care of my hair right. 

Brittster, you mentioned relaxing your hair straighter next time. Why?


----------



## Lilmama1011

5 weeks still debating on whether I will relax on week six because I'm underprocessed and it hard to comb when dry and since ironing I washing every two weeks


----------



## KiWiStyle

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

5 weeks post and I'm planning to relax around February 1st, I'll be 14 weeks post.  I might go to 16 which is the longest I'll ever go due to having fine hair and super tangles.  I'm playing it by ear.


----------



## sunnieb

16 weeks post today.   

Things are going  well, so I should easily make it to my December 22 goal.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## karenjoe

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

hey sunnie b where have you been?

back to topic.... 

I'm 2 weeks post this weekend..... 

will neva! eva! go 24 weeks or 40 weeks

will go 12 or 14 weeks only!!!


----------



## TheVioletVee

Currently 3 weeks post.

I will probably relax at the end of March (around 19 weeks post).

I use ORS Lye and self-relax.


----------



## ghanagirl23

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Last relaxer was october 31st 

currently at a 6 week post 

Stretching till March my first time stretching for five months hope I can do it lool my last stretch was 4 months. I never use to stretch my relaxers but now I see the difference in when I do increase thickness and length 

I switched my relaxer from Africas best relaxer to creme of nature argan oil (I loveeeee it)


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I literally just texlax my hair like 30 minutes ago. I'm typing this with water and neutralizing shampoo dripping down my face  (I let it sit for 5 to 10 mins. per lather). Let's hope and pray I made BSL .


----------



## Satchmo

Almost 13 weeks post, 2 more to go!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Going into 21 weeks...

I relaxed my mom hair yesterday. She is (was) texlaxed but that all changed when I relaxed it. She is now bone straight!! Y'all know she mad right?? LOL!!!! *shrugs* My bad.


----------



## QueenAmaka

24 weeks.....as long as I have my aohsr I can keep going


----------



## Guinan

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 23 wks post!! I'm hoping to relax in about 2-3 weeks. The last couple of weeks of this stretch has been HORRIBLE!! Lots of matting in my nape.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

pelohello said:


> I am 23 wks post!! I'm hoping to relax in about 2-3 weeks. The last couple of weeks of this stretch has been HORRIBLE!! Lots of matting in my nape.



pelohello

oh nooooo if you're matting then why do you want to wait another 3 weeks?


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

I am 6 weeks trying to make it to 12. I always fail at 10 weeks. This time 10 weeks hits on my birthday 1/5. Please let me make it to 1/19! I only want 4 relaxers next year....one of my goals.


----------



## Misseyl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

5 weeks and counting.  Have 11 more weeks left.


----------



## karenjoe

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



			
				Rozlewis;173e85255 said:
			
		

> @Brittster, were you texlaxing previously? I am having trouble with the stretches and purchased a wig which I do not like. I am now thinking about getting a sew-in. I have to do something? Also, I may not be able to stretch to 12 weeks yet. I might be trying to rush it. I probably have to ease into it by may going to 10 weeks, then 12 weeks, etc. I was traveling this week on business so I did not get to co-wash on Wednesday like I usually do and I can feel it. My new growth is screaming. For people who can stretch 14 weeks and up I wonder if this was something they had to ease into. I stopped going to the salon because they were destroying my hair and I can't seem to find anyone who will take care of my hair right.
> 
> Yes you have to ease a stretch...
> my first was 16 weeks
> then 40 weeks
> then back to 24
> I'm gonna stay  between 12 or 14 weeks..
> no one has taken better care of my hair as I have
> I'm seldom in a hurry. I don't have to leave the house
> I don't over charge myself. I don't over book.
> I'm always in a good mood. + its MY hair so I listen when its telling me something.....


----------



## WaistLengthDreams

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 12 weeks post on Sunday and I've got less than a week until relaxer day.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82

Currently 4 weeks post... 16 weeks to go!  I am enjoying this roller setting with no root heat though.   Just brush and wrap.


----------



## 25Nona

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Currently 6 weeks, have 4 more to go


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

This will be my last year stretching. I'll be relaxing at 12 weeks from now on. Getting a lil bit of length makes the stretching more work than I care to handle.


----------



## Lilmama1011

pre_medicalrulz said:


> This will be my last year stretching. I'll be relaxing at 12 weeks from now on. Getting a lil bit of length makes the stretching more work than I care to handle.



I agree! I did a 5 month stretch and it was just too much to deal with two textures, ten will be the longest and then I ended up.under processed do currently flat ironing every two weeks to make it easier


----------



## Guinan

pre_medicalrulz said:


> pelohello
> 
> oh nooooo if you're matting then why do you want to wait another 3 weeks?



Cause i just stopped w/ the MN & i was trying to wait till next year. But for now on I will NEVA stretch this long.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## mschristine

I'm about 8 weeks post and I really wasn't on my moisturizing and sealing this week and my hair has suffered a lot..I think I might relax early, get a cut and start my journey over


----------



## beautyintheyes

QueenAmaka said:


> 24 weeks.....as long as I have my aohsr I can keep going



What's that


----------



## sckri23

Almost 15 weeks and my shrinkage is making me wish I hadn't clipped my relaxed ends so soon, and my texlaxed ends are knotting up. Ugh I thought texlaxed hair was easier to manage. Why are there so many knots????


----------



## la mosca

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 1 day post.  I relaxed yesterday after a 26-week stretch.  I liked the results, but I think I'm done with the 6-month stretches (after 2 years of doing them).  I've definitely seen benefits, but I think I would get similar results with shorter stretches -- maybe 12-16 weeks.  Also, while most of my hair does well, I have a couple of more delicate, kinkier areas that don't do as well during my super stretches.

ETA:  Plus, I've cut my hair, so the super stretches are just not going to work.


----------



## mochalocks

10 weeks post.  I think this is the longest I've stretched, I'm running to the salon next Friday!- I can't wait.

Excuse the typos but i'm on my iPod touch


----------



## Brwnbeauti

A week post, hoping to make it V day. May ill be bsb, or whatever is just before apl by then!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

la mosca said:


> I'm 1 day post.  I relaxed yesterday after a 26-week stretch.  I liked the results, but I think I'm done with the 6-month stretches (after 2 years of doing them).  I've definitely seen benefits, but I think I would get similar results with shorter stretches -- maybe 12-16 weeks.  Also, while most of my hair does well, I have a couple of more delicate, kinkier areas that don't do as well during my super stretches.
> 
> ETA:  Plus, I've cut my hair, so the super stretches are just not going to work.



I'm done with the 6mth stretches too. I'll see how the 12 week stretch goes. Was it hard self relaxing with so much ng?

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## la mosca

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



pelohello said:


> I'm done with the 6mth stretches too. I'll see how the 12 week stretch goes. Was it hard self relaxing with so much ng?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



It was surprisingly easy, given all the new growth.  I pre-sectioned and twisted my hair, so the application went very quickly.  I have some texture left, but Linange never takes me completely straight.  (I think it makes my hair healthier and stronger in the long run.)


----------



## KiWiStyle

I'm six weeks post and will relax anywhere from 12-14 weeks post.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## beans4reezy

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

15 weeks in.  Relaxing at 17...that reminds me...I need to make an appointment.


----------



## lovebug10

13 weeks and 3 days post! I didn't even realize that much time went by. I don't think I will be relaxing until after the New Years. Especially since my ends and new growth have been thriving from the LOC method. That thread has great tips for moisturizing hair and I do it to my new growth and its butter soft. 

When I'm getting antsy to relax but I wanna continue stretching I put a sulfur oil mix on my scalp. It helps promote growth but you're also supposed to wait 1 week after using sulfur before doing any chemical treatments. This way I'm forced to hold out on my touch up for at least 1 more week. 

Another thing is that I don't want to wear my hair out too much In the cold because of the wind, harsh weather and to avoid friction on my clothes. So there's no point in relaxing to just put my hair back up into a bun IMO. 

Happy growing and happy stretching ladies!!


----------



## Guinan

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



la mosca said:


> It was surprisingly easy, given all the new growth. I pre-sectioned and twisted my hair, so the application went very quickly. I have some texture left, but Linange never takes me completely straight. (I think it makes my hair healthier and stronger in the long run.)


 

I have been hearing soo many great things about the Linange relaxer. Where did you purchase yours from? I dont think I've ever seen it in stores.


----------



## Lissa0821

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 12 weeks, I will be giving myself a touch up sometime this month with Linanage Relaxer.  First time I am using it.  I really hope I like it.


----------



## Amcd

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

la mosca 
Do you add oil to the Linange Relaxer?  I will be self relaxing for the first time later this month and don't want my hair bone straight either.  I was wondering if you got your results by adding some type of oil or using it as is.


----------



## la mosca

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



pelohello said:


> I have been hearing soo many great things about the Linange relaxer. Where did you purchase yours from? I dont think I've ever seen it in stores.



I order mine on sleek hair.com.  I haven't seen it in stores either.


----------



## la mosca

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Amcd said:


> la mosca
> Do you add oil to the Linange Relaxer?  I will be self relaxing for the first time later this month and don't want my hair bone straight either.  I was wondering if you got your results by adding some type of oil or using it as is.



Amcd, no, I don't add anything to it.  It just seems to leave some texture to my hair for some reason (plus some parts of my hair are downright resistant).


----------



## shanese21

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Currently 2 weeks post and counting with 10-12 more weeks to go. My last touch-up was at 14 weeks post - the longest I've ever gone


----------



## Americka

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Three weeks post. Will do a corrective in two weeks b/c my last relaxer left me too underprocessed.


----------



## Evolving78

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

3 weeks and 2 days post.  i was thinking of not stretching and just going for the usual 8 weeks, but if and when i get braids, i want to have enough new growth to get them. so ?

also, i am not doing any dusting until my next relaxer or before i get braids.  i dust my hair way too much and i am not seeing progress like i should.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I'm going to 24 weeks. Final answer.


----------



## bklynbornNbred

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



bklynbornNbred said:


> 1 day post - previous relaxer was May 2012
> 
> ORS super
> 
> Next touch up December (will stretch longer with weave or wig)


 
I had to search this thread to find out last time I relaxed....I guess it is time for a touch up soon.


----------



## Lymegreen

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

8 weeks and going strong.  Aiming to relax at 16 weeks post.


----------



## NaturallyV

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Relaxed on Sept 6 w Linange after 2 ys as a Natural                                                  

13.5 weeks post


----------



## sunnieb

17 weeks post!  Longest stretch eva!  

Relaxing on Saturday or Sunday depending on my schedule. 

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## sckri23

16 weeks relaxing on tuesday wetting my hair on wednesday and comparing it to the other wet texlaxed hair results.

I'm proud of myself I went from 9 weeks to 16 weeks with almost no issues. That means I can stretch longer now.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

22 weeks. Relaxing Christmas morning @ 23 weeks.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

4 weeks post. Don't know yet...wishing for a 6 month stretch but that's a stretch...pun intended...lol


----------



## KhandiB

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 3 days post ...
Didnt reach my year end goal of BSL -- Im real close though, I got a couple of strands touching my  brastrap, Im claiming BSB length  - On a good note, I had the best air dry of my life this weekend 

Loving - How is it going buddy?


----------



## Loving

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

KhandiB looking good girl!

It's going pretty well for me. This Saturday will make it 7 weeks for me. I will go my usual 9 weeks. I'm thinking of doing a spiral rod set this weekend for the first time....I'm feeling festive!


----------



## lamaria211

5 weeks post last Monday I plan on touching up in Feb at 12 weeks


----------



## lavaflow99

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

2 weeks post today and won't relax again till about 16 weeks post (March 2013)


----------



## KhandiB

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Loving - That sounds fun!!! I think Im going to end trying a twist out for the holidays I think.

I will probably clip my ends soon, that is the one part that Im not happy with.

I did find a wonderful conditioner, SE Megasilk Olive Oil Moisturizing Treatment, its on sale at Sally's this month for $6.99... Made my airdry work 



Loving said:


> KhandiB looking good girl!
> 
> It's going pretty well for me. This Saturday will make it 7 weeks for me. I will go my usual 9 weeks. I'm thinking of doing a spiral rod set this weekend for the first time....I'm feeling festive!


----------



## pearlific1

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

53 weeks  

I'm not relaxing until I'm able to confidently self relax. My former stylist would do more damage than she should have so I stopped going to her. 
Most of my previously relaxed hair has broken off so I'm basically starting over...unless I decide to be natural.


----------



## KiWiStyle

7 weeks post on Friday.  Going to 12-14 wks.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## growbaby

10 weeks post, will be 11 on Thursday. Think my next relaxer will be anywhere between 19-23 weeks, depends on when I get tired of the sew-in I'm getting installed at 15 weeks post.


----------



## TeeMBL

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

24 weeks and not sure why....


----------



## cherrynicole

Praise Jesus tomorrow is relaxer day!!!!!! 15 weeks post a total of 111 days!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## nerdography

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

January 1st will make it nine months. I think I'm going to texlax next week since I'm going to be off.


----------



## janeemat

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 15 weeks post! Yep my crazy self has gone pass 12 weeks again knowing the nightmare that I had in June losing sooooooooo much hair. I have been sick for one with a cold/sinus infection. I have also gotten some tendonitis in my wrist which is causing me problems. So with all of that going on I am praying and I mean really praying that I can just hold out until Jan 4th or 5th. Then I am going to relax, cut several inches, stop long crazy stretches, BUN FOR A YEAR  and start this hair journey all over again while enjoying my hair....that's my plan. Pray for me ladies. But I will say that things are going much better this stretch than before because of some changes that I made.


----------



## mezzogirl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

4 weeks post.  I was severely under processed last time and I'm thinking I will correct in two more weeks.


----------



## quirkydimples

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



janeemat said:


> I am 15 weeks post! Yep my crazy self has gone pass 12 weeks again knowing the nightmare that I had in June losing sooooooooo much hair. I have been sick for one with a cold/sinus infection. I have also gotten some tendonitis in my wrist which is causing me problems. So with all of that going on I am praying and I mean really praying that I can just hold out until Jan 4th or 5th. Then I am going to relax, cut several inches, stop long crazy stretches, BUN FOR A YEAR  and start this hair journey all over again while enjoying my hair....that's my plan. Pray for me ladies. But I will say that things are going much better this stretch than before because of some changes that I made.



I just found your previous post about long stretches yesterday and it freaked me out a little since I'm coming up on six months and my hair is also fine. What did you change to make your stretch less damaging this time?


----------



## TresLeches

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 11 weeks post, trying to see if I can make it to 16 weeks, but most likely i will be touching up next week at 12 weeks post


----------



## danysedai

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

11 weeks post, relaxing this Saturday. I washed yesterday and DC with Affirm Positive Link+ Saryna Keys Shea Butter Mask. I'm using a heavy moisturizer (Elasta QP olive oil and mango) + coconut oil + flexirods to last til Saturday.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

I changed my mind 12-14 weeks. Thinking back i stretched for 19 weeks (preggos) and lost so much hair...not the business. So I'll be relaxing just in time for V-Day!


----------



## sugahoney

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am currently 15 weeks post and dont know when I am relaxing. Thinking about self relaxing for the first time ever because I cant bring myself to go to a salon and have to fight with the stylist about "trimming" my hair. Off to read the self-relaxer thread.


----------



## GrowAHead

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 10 weeks post on Saturday... Trying to ignore the itch to relax for Christmas and make it to January 19th  (14 week total stretch)


----------



## Britt

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm currently 8 weeks post. Will get a sew in 11 wks post... my next touch up should be about 5 months post relaxer.


----------



## quirkydimples

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



danysedai said:


> 11 weeks post, relaxing this Saturday. I washed yesterday and DC with Affirm Positive Link+ Saryna Keys Shea Butter Mask. I'm using a heavy moisturizer (Elasta QP olive oil and mango) + coconut oil + flexirods to last til Saturday.



I'm always interested to see what products you're using or recommending. Your hair is beautiful and if I weren't trying to whittle down my stash I would try Saryna Key and Alfaparf. I just ordered several Alter Ego products, so maybe after those run out I'll try something new.


----------



## janeemat

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



quirkydimples said:


> I just found your previous post about long stretches yesterday and it freaked me out a little since I'm coming up on six months and my hair is also fine. What did you change to make your stretch less damaging this time?


 
Yes, long stretches have not been my friend.  I don't know why I continue to do them....it's like a bad addiction.  Both my 20 wk and 24 wk stretches were not good.  But to answer your question:

Cowashing and bunning 3 times per week
Stopped using shampoo
Added ceramides to my regi (this one I believe was the trick)

Now with that said, even with those changes, I still lose too much hair after I wash when trying to detangle so I can style it.  Too much to my liking that is.  Looking back I can honestly say, my hair is the best when I relax between the 10-12 wk mark.  So 2013 her comes major changes!


----------



## Toy

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I will be 6 wks on sunday trying to make it till 12 wks but i doubt i will.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Toy

Does the stretching get harder the longer the hair gets?


----------



## Toy

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

pre_medicalrulz,For me it does i can barely make it pass 9 wks.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Toy said:


> pre_medicalrulz,For me it does i can barely make it pass 9 wks.



I have a feeling for me it will too.  This is my last stretch.... no more 20 to 24 weeks.


----------



## sunnieb

I'll be 18 weeks post tomorrow and I'm still shocked at how easy and manageable my hair is.  I'm still looking forward to relaxing on Saturday! 

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

^^^^Mine is still manageable but sheesh its a looooot of work. More work than I care to be bothered with.


----------



## sunnieb

pre_medicalrulz said:


> ^^^^Mine is still manageable but sheesh its a looooot of work. More work than I care to be bothered with.



No argument there!  I'm really looking forward to the ease of having zero newgrowth.

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## ESmackum

11 weeks in. Pulling out the S Curl to tame the new growth. Planning on stretching for maybe 16 weeks...If I can make it that long. Might get some cornrows for a month to stretch it out.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

3 days post LOL 
Not stretching this year.


----------



## beans4reezy

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

17 weeks post.  Ending my stretch today!! Yaaay!


----------



## Lymegreen

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 10 weeks post and have a ton of new growth.  I want to wait at least 16 weeks but I may go longer.....


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Lymegreen said:


> I'm 10 weeks post and have a ton of new growth.  I want to wait at least 16 weeks but I may go longer.....



That's awesome. At 10 weeks I have nothing. smh


----------



## Lymegreen

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



pre_medicalrulz said:


> That's awesome. At 10 weeks I have nothing. smh



Thanks!  This stretch has been going so well.  

I think it's the Mineral Rich.   I didn't want to get overly excited about the benefits but I do see much more newgrowth than I normally do at this time. 

Thank goodness for my wig.  I'm on cruise control at this point and keeping my fingers crossed for a great reveal!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

I'll be 9 weeks post today.  I'm stretching anywhere between 12-14 weeks post.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## koolkittychick

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I will be 13 weeks post tomorrow, with about 1.5 inches of new growth. I will be self-relaxing tomorrow for the first time in like six years, so wish me luck! Will post reveal when done.


----------



## sunnieb

1 week post! 

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## SmileyNY

0 Weeks! I just texlaxed today after a 17 week stretch. I'm letting my DC work as we speak.. er type


----------



## Poopiedo

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

14 weeks post. I will relax sometime in Feb.


----------



## Guinan

koolkittychick said:


> I will be 13 weeks post tomorrow, with about 1.5 inches of new growth. I will be self-relaxing tomorrow for the first time in like six years, so wish me luck! Will post reveal when done.



Sending good luck vibes ur way

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

Nine weeks 6 days and going to relax today not even do the full 10 weeks because dont want to spend the my Saturday in the house. Going to do half head first then the other half for better outcome


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82

7 weeks!  13 to go!


----------



## Sanity

4 weeks post!! 6 more to go!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using LHCF excuse any typos do not use my photos please!!!


----------



## blessedandlucky

9 days post!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kismettt

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

12 weeks

Hoping to stick it out until Feb 15th since I just got a trim yesterday


----------



## avi1derful

14 weeks and 1 day! Holding out for a wedding January 19, so that would take me up to about 17 wks


----------



## Nightingale

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm about 6 weeks post, and plan to relax around mid May (6 months mark).


----------



## back2relaxed

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

0 weeks post for me!  I just got my relaxer after 10 weeks on 12.27.  I'll relax again on 02.27.  I usually go 10-12 weeks.


----------



## Incrediblehairgirl

32 weeks & 2 days post. Due for a relaxer on next Friday 1/4/13 & cannot wait!


----------



## Americka

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Just did a corrective today... relaxing again in 12 weeks


----------



## hnntrr

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Yeah I just got mine done this past week. Hoping not to get touched up until March.


----------



## Nix08

1 week post. .. will relax between 10 - 12 weeks or beyond....


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

7 weeks post due to get a tough-up the beginning of February and I can't wait. On the positive side my hair has gotten thicker and feels much healthier.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

8 weeks and hanging tough


----------



## Onhergrind09

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

One day post  I relaxed after 10 weeks.


----------



## Babygrowth

2 weeks post; next one in April.


----------



## Lilmama1011

One day post


----------



## Evolving78

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

5 weeks post. i am just going to see how long i can go.  i am not going to have a set date.


----------



## Toy

7 wks today trying to make at least to 12wks.


----------



## Nix08

Toy said:


> 7 wks today trying to make at least to 12wks.



You're planning on stretching, you don't normally right?  Toy?


----------



## Toy

Yeah, I am going try but I doubt if I make it. I need to be positive.


----------



## Toy

No I don't usually,trying something new.lol


----------



## Jobwright

6 weeks post. Not so bad right now. Trying to make it till March. We will see.

APL 2013, BSL 2013


----------



## TLC1020

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Tomorrow 12/31/12 I will be 17 weeks post relaxer, I'll also be relaxing my hair tomorrow as well.. Usually relax anywhere between 3-4 mths, so yeah it's about that time.. We shall see how much I retained...


----------



## bklynbornNbred

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



bklynbornNbred said:


> I had to search this thread to find out last time I relaxed....I guess it is time for a touch up soon.


 
Made it to 18 1/2 weeks but after another disastrous braid out picked up supplies this morning and laid my crown down. The longer my hair gets the roots and the perm side just refuse to cooperate so I'm probably going to cut down to 12 week stretches with roller sets until spring time. 

Sitting with deep conditioner right now. I'm going to trim a little bit just for looks (one side grows faster) but I am getting over my hairnorexia and accepting that I'm at BSL and on my way to MBL . (fingers crossed I'll be ready to claim in June)

0 days (1/2/13) ORS Super


Happy New Year Ladies!


----------



## Guinan

Just self relaxed! I am 2hrs post currently dc for about an hour.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## tequilad28

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

16 weeks post got 12 more weeks to g. Hopefully I'll have my touch up done in the end of March.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

4 weeks down, 13 to go!


----------



## Babygrowth

5 weeks in, 12 weeks left


----------



## hnntrr

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

5 weeks in. 9 weeks left! Noticing NG


----------



## yoleee

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

11 weeks.... Going to a salon for the first time in a year next week. I hope all goes well.


----------



## MrsGrant2011

6 weeks in 6 weeks to go


----------



## Luckyladyj

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? 4 weeks

When is your next touch up? 4 more weeks

What relaxer will you use? Phyto

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? SElf


----------



## Hairology

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

12 weeks post; haven't decided about next touch up.


----------



## Toy

10 wks post and I am about to cave.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

I am 1 day post. Ended my stretch yesterday at 11 weeks 6 days. Proud of myself! My longest stretch so far.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

4 weeks & counting


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Toy said:


> 10 wks post and I am about to cave.



LOLOLOOO For real???? Already caving @ 10 weeks?? LOL!! I feel ya pain w/ all that gorgeous head of hair. LOL


----------



## Lilmama1011

Three weeks


----------



## UGQueen

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

im 10 weeks and 1 day. 
planning on doing my touch-up/corrective on monday maybe tue?


----------



## beautyintheyes

Lymegreen said:


> Thanks!  This stretch has been going so well.
> 
> I think it's the Mineral Rich.   I didn't want to get overly excited about the benefits but I do see much more newgrowth than I normally do at this time.
> 
> Thank goodness for my wig.  I'm on cruise control at this point and keeping my fingers crossed for a great reveal!!



What is mineral rich?


----------



## Lilmama1011

beautyintheyes said:


> What is mineral rich?



A liquid vitamin that loaded with minerals and nutrients to give you energy but some day found out its good for hair growth as well


----------



## Luxlii

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 13 and 1/2 weeks post today and I will be perming later on this week.


----------



## Toy

pre_medicalrulz said:


> LOLOLOOO For real???? Already caving @ 10 weeks?? LOL!! I feel ya pain w/ all that gorgeous head of hair. LOL



Girl this hair is a mess on top of a mess.. I'm still holding on.


----------



## Lymegreen

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



beautyintheyes said:


> What is mineral rich?



This thread has a lot of info: 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=649991


----------



## beautyintheyes

Lilmama1011 said:


> A liquid vitamin that loaded with minerals and nutrients to give you energy but some day found out its good for hair growth as well



Oh did you get it from gnc?


----------



## lamaria211

10 weeks post tomorrow, texlaxing at 13 weeks


----------



## Beamodel

7 weeks post and my new growth is tuff. Lately im having a hard time keeping it soft and moisturized without a greasy or gooey feeling. Any suggestions? Please don't say Scurl. It makes my hair feel gooey.


----------



## irsgirl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 6 weeks post and trying to stretch to may 1st!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

10 weeks post.... It's a jungle up there... I'll be relaxing April 25... 13 more weeks

Sent from my EVO using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

beautyintheyes said:


> Oh did you get it from gnc?



I didn't get it, but the ladies in the thread ordered mostly from amazon


----------



## Lilmama1011

Beamodel said:


> 7 weeks post and my new growth is tuff. Lately im having a hard time keeping it soft and moisturized without a greasy or gooey feeling. Any suggestions? Please don't say Scurl. It makes my hair feel gooey.



Lightly mist with water especially the new growth to make it less tangled, moisturize and seal with oil in sections and braid each section, take out in the morning


----------



## RoseTintedCheeks

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

6 weeks post..stretching until April 5th.


----------



## Sanity

7 weeks in!! praying that I can make it another 5 weeks!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using LHCF excuse any typos do not use my photos please!!!


----------



## Luckyladyj

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I got my last relaxer on 12/22.I usually get a relaxer every 8-10 weeks,but I am going to be patient and try to self relax in May/June..Wish me luck. I am doing my own little challenge.


----------



## Lymegreen

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'll be 14 weeks on Wednesday and plan to relax on Wednesday! 

14 weeks seems to be as far as I can go for the last couple of long stretches.   I'm aiming for 16 weeks (eventually) but I'm not going to push myself.


----------



## caliscurls

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? 4 weeks, 2 days
 When is your next touch up?  March 15th 
What relaxer will you use?  Linage Shea Butter
Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? Self


----------



## sunnieb

5 weeks post today

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## Lilmama1011

4 weeks post


----------



## Saludable84

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Im only a week post. Im not looking at a relaxer until mid April!


----------



## Jewell

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

12 weeks post, touching up on either April 4 or May 4. Will use Optimum Multimineral Lye relaxer in mild strength. I'm a self relaxer


----------



## KiWiStyle

I'm 1 day post, relaxed yesterday and I plan to stretch for 12 weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

11 weeks post only 2 more weeks to go. Counting each and every day.


----------



## cynd

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

3 weeks post. Before that I was self texlaxed and stretched for 7 months. Made the mistake of going to a new stylist who relaxed my super fine/low density hair bone straight (even though I specfically asked for it not to be bone straight) and up until last week I felt like I had about 12 strands of hair on my entire head. Starting to get some new growth and what passes for thickness on my head back this week. All of this is to say I'm not sure how long I'll stretch this time but one thing's for sure -- I'll be doing it my da_n self.


----------



## mschristine

5 weeks down..7 more to go


----------



## cocoaluv

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

5 weeks today. I'm trying for at least 5 more.


----------



## Sweetie123

16 weeks post! Gonna relax today 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Jobwright

10 weeks post yesterday


----------



## lamaria211

11 weeks post tomorrow. TU in 2 weeks!!!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

5 weeks post. I'm not stretching or doing a length check at my next relaxer. Will probably relax between 12 & 16 weeks. 

My next official length check will most likely be around my birthday; July. My Doctoral commencement is in August so its very possible I will push my following relaxer around that time for a length check as well.


----------



## Mande30

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

6 weeks post and stretcing to find that magic number for my limit.  Previously, I stretched to 12 weeks, but this was without doing much (intentionally) to my new growth.


----------



## Guinan

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

4weeks and 4days post!! I'm starting to feel some NG. 9 more weeks to go


----------



## cynd

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



pelohello said:


> 4weeks and 4days post!! I'm starting to feel some NG. 9 more weeks to go


 
pelohello, I'm 4 weeks and 5 days post and I started to notice NG last week. It's uncanny how a couple of weeks ago I was worried that my hair would never grow/thicken up again and seemingly overnight I see NG. If only I had the power to see around corners (or under my scalp) my HJ would be so much easier.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

I'm 11 weeks post was planning on a TU next week but I'm thinking I'll go a tad longer. I did a 2 step treatment last night and.my.shedding is minimal and new growth is soft. 12 more weeks maybe....


----------



## bbdgirl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?
26 weeks

When is your next touch up?
not scheduled; contemplating stretching for a year

What relaxer will you use?
Dark and Lovely

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? 
Self-relax
__________________


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

8 weeks & bored.....


----------



## janeemat

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



pre_medicalrulz said:


> 8 weeks & bored.....


 
Same here


----------



## freckledface

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

10 weeks 6 days  idk when I'm gonna relax. I'm going to try for mid march maybe even begining of April


----------



## FrazzledFraggle

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

3 months, 10 days
14 weeks (rounded down)
102 days
146,880 minutes
2448 hours
8,812,800 seconds

Waiting until after May 1. We'll see how it goes from there. I'm on the fence of transitioning back to natural.


----------



## ESmackum

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

4 months and 2 weeks.  Currently cornrowed up under wigs.  Possibly stretching until April.


----------



## shoelover1972

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

15 weeks. I normally stretch to 16-20 weeks, so will probably relax next week.


----------



## Toy

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I will be 2 wks on Saturday!


----------



## Kim0105

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

7 weeks on Thursday, trying to hold out until 12-13 weeks. At minimum 5 weeks to go.


----------



## growbaby

19 weeks 5 days! ... Relaxing on Thursday


----------



## lollikd

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Week 4 with crazy roots and 5 more weeks to go.  
I have my first salon appointment in 4+ years!!  I'm petrified. 

Gotta get a real cut though.


----------



## mochalocks

8 weeks post.   2 more weeks to go! Gotta look cute for my birthday.

Excuse the typos but i'm on my iPod touch


----------



## Babygrowth

9 weeks in, 7 or 8 more to go...


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

9 weeks and 7-9 to go.


----------



## Angelinhell

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

5 weeks post on Friday. My next relaxer is scheduled for April 12th at 12 weeks post. That seems so far off


----------



## trclemons

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I will be 10 weeks post on Friday, but I'm not sure if or when I will relax again.


----------



## KiWiStyle

I'll be 4 weeks post on Thursday and 8 more to go.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lavaflow99

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

11 weeks post tomorrow with a goal to get to 16 weeks post (March 27)


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Nix08 said:


> 9 weeks and 7-9 to go.


 
Nix08 - Hey bud!  What's up with this 7-9 weeks to go stuff???

We in it to win it!  9 weeks down and *NINE* to go!


----------



## lamaria211

14 weeks and 2 days post. I'm plan on TU sometime in may at 6 months post!


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

@sunnieb haha...actually when I first started my journey I was hoping to relax every 16 weeks but before long I abandoned that idea...If I can make it to 18 this time I'd be happy but the true goal is every 16 so if I get desperate which I don't think I will with you and baddison being such great cheerleaders I'll relax at 16. I will REALLY try for 18 I have the two of you to thank big time as even here at 9 I'm smooth sailing 
The last time I was able to be smooth sailing at 9 weeks is when I would flat iron after a wash I'm amazed that I'm here stretching without heat:woohoo:


----------



## niknakmac

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm at ten weeks and usually shoot for 12 weeks but I will be relaxing at 11 this time so my hair will be looking fresh to death for my wedding.  I think next round I will shoot for 16 weeks since it has been getting easier to stretch as my hair is growing out.  That Scurl on new growth works some miracles!


----------



## InchHighPrivateEye

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I was 11 weeks post and just got my touch up at noon (normally try to go at least 12; usually about 15 weeks).

I got bangs cut and I don't like them  I've brushed them back already  I looked really good with bangs last time, but something...has changed


----------



## Guinan

7wks post. I was gonna tu in april but I might hold out till may. As long as I'm not shedding too much.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## LovelyRo

I'm 11 weeks post and these waves are getting out of hand! Hopefully my linange relaxer gets here by Friday!!!


----------



## sunnieb

9 weeks post today and planning on going another 9 weeks at least. 

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## janeemat

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

8 weeks post. Will relax at 12 wks post.


----------



## KiWiStyle

4 weeks post, 8 more weeks to go.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel

Zero - just relaxed on Friday after 12 weeks post


----------



## Jewell

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

16 weeks post, touch-up is due around mid to late May, @ about 6.5 months post (26 wks).


----------



## bestblackgirl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 15 weeks post today. I am not sure when my next relaxer is, but I know that by before June 14, I am relaxing, I am get one more relaxer in months before that, or it might be in June. IDK


----------



## Misseyl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? One week

When is your next touch up?  July 2013

What relaxer will you use?  Phyto relaxer Index I

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?  Self-relax


----------



## yaya24

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

4 weeks post yesterday.
Next touch up in 12  weeks.
Planning on sef texlaxing w/ ors regular lye.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

6 weeks post on Thurs of this week.


----------



## ThickRoot

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

10 weeks post 
Relaxing next week @11 weeks with Mizani lye normal strength
It'll be my first time doing it myself. My goal this year is to become a full-fledged DIYer.


----------



## ghanagirl23

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

17 weeks post ! I cannot wait to perm my hair next week which will be 18 weeks you know when your in a deep stretch when your hair begins to coil up lol I washed my hair today Im proud of my new growth


----------



## Supergirl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I checked this thread to see if I'd posted when I last relaxed as I so often do so that I can look back to see how many weeks I am. But I didn't and I have no clue how many weeks post I am! I'm gonna guesstimate somewhere between 12 and 14. :crazy:


----------



## caliscurls

10 weeks post on Saturday...trying to hold out until the 16th


----------



## Britt

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

18 weeks post... hope to relax in 2 weeks.


----------



## TamaraShaniece

I'm currently 28 weeks post relaxer and don't want to go anymore


----------



## ghanagirl23

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



TheEspressoHair said:


> I'm currently 28 weeks post relaxer and don't want to go anymore



wow thats amazing ! I wish I can do that


----------



## Saludable84

6 weeks. I was only going to go 10, but now seeing that my lay treatment tamed this hellcat, ill stick with 12

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb

11 weeks post and entering full stretching mode.

Planning to relax in 7 weeks on April 19.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Heading into week 10. I'm stopping at 12 weeks. Whew, this will be the shortest stretch ever!


----------



## ghanagirl23

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

how do you ladies make your silky when you flat iron it when I do mine it  comes out flat and limp I relaxed today my hair grew but its flat no volume I did not sit long for the relaxer times like this make me want to give up on my journey


----------



## Guinan

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



ghanagirl23 said:


> how do you ladies make your silky when you flat iron it when I do mine it comes out flat and limp I relaxed today my hair grew but its flat no volume I did not sit long for the relaxer times like this make me want to give up on my journey


 
Don't give up! Do you relax bone straight or texlax. When I used to be bone straight, my hair used to be flat, but after a couple of washes it returned back to normal. When I flat iron, I DC for about an hour, rinse, shampoo, apply a mild protein & then co-rinse. I then M&S and air dry in four braids. Once the hair is completely dry, I apply Chi guard or Matrix heat protectant and then flat iron. Once I'm done flat ironing I apply Chi Silk fusion or Avocado oil. 

I hope this helps. Hopefully some of the other ladies have some more tips


----------



## TamaraShaniece

ghanagirl23 said:


> wow thats amazing ! I wish I can do that



I assure you it's only out of pure laziness that I'm this far. Lol. I'm struggling right now.


----------



## TamaraShaniece

ghanagirl23 said:


> how do you ladies make your silky when you flat iron it when I do mine it  comes out flat and limp I relaxed today my hair grew but its flat no volume I did not sit long for the relaxer times like this make me want to give up on my journey



In the beginning of my journey there was no point of even trying to flat iron my new growth...it made it worst actually. But as the health of my hair improved and I invested in a CHI flatiron, I got silky results.


----------



## ghanagirl23

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



TheEspressoHair said:


> In the beginning of my journey there was no point of even trying to flat iron my new growth...it made it worst actually. But as the health of my hair improved and I invested in a CHI flatiron, I got silky results.



thanks for the reply okay that makes sense because when I flat iron it just looks limp I'll just wait till the health of my hair improves and invest in the chi flatiron thanks


----------



## mochalocks

I think I'm 9 or 10 week post.  I lost count, but I'm relaxing today.  I can't wait any longer.

Excuse the typos but i'm on my iPod touch


----------



## KiWiStyle

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I made 5 weeks post on Thursday, I'm relaxing at 12 weeks.


----------



## Toy

I think I am 3 wks post


----------



## mezzogirl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 2 weeks post.  Don't know when I'll relax again.


----------



## lilpooky

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm currently 10 weeks post. Relaxing on April 13th at 16 weeks post.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

I am 6 weeks post. Going another 4-6 weeks depending on my work schedule. Baby girl right along with me.


----------



## beautyintheyes

I have a question! Is it normal for your relaxer to kind of wear off cause when i air dry it looks blow dried im not worried but im just not sure it should look so puffy after 3 months


----------



## GoodMernin

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 7 weeks and a day post and the shedding that I am getting, although I deep condition my hair weekly and co wash mostly, is telling me that I will be relaxing this weekend.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

GoodMernin said:


> I am 7 weeks and a day post and the shedding that I am getting, although I deep condition my hair weekly and co wash mostly, it telling me that I will be relaxing this weekend.


Maybe time for some protein. Imho

Suny


----------



## Babygrowth

beautyintheyes said:


> I have a question! Is it normal for your relaxer to kind of wear off cause when i air dry it looks blow dried im not worried but im just not sure it should look so puffy after 3 months



Maybe its your new growth that's causing the puffiness. Even my relaxed hair acts different once the new growth is in!


----------



## GoodMernin

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Maybe time for some protein. Imho
> 
> Suny



I did a protein dc last week.

The hairs that I'm losing are actually shed hairs because they are all the entire length of my hair with the bulb at the end.

I rarely get the broken short hairs.


----------



## londonfog

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 7 weeks post & relaxing at 12-13 weeks (somewhere between 4/19 & 4/26)with Elasta QP Mild Lye Relaxer.  After I unwrapped my hair Saturday, my NG was being disobedient so I applied some Elasta QP Mango Butter & Olive Oil moisturizer directly to my NG & wrapped it back up.  She has been tamed!! I think that I just may be able to aim for 13 weeks . I say that right now though.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Two days post after a12-13 week stretch, used mizani butter blends and accidently texlax. Not sure when I will relax again it all depends on how this texlax situation works out. Aiming for my usual 12 weeks, but I am guessing that might b cut short,  oh well


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

GoodMernin said:


> I did a protein dc last week.
> 
> The hairs that I'm losing are actually shed hairs because they are all the entire length of my hair with the bulb at the end.
> 
> I rarely get the broken short hairs.



What about tea rinses I've read a lot of women have great success... I haven't tried. When my shedding was worrisome a hardcore protein treatment helped me. Wish I didn't get broken hairs....

Suny


----------



## yaya24

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Texlaxed-
5 weeks post


----------



## GoodMernin

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



SunySydeofLyfe said:


> What about tea rinses I've read a lot of women have great success... I haven't tried. When my shedding was worrisome a hardcore protein treatment helped me. Wish I didn't get broken hairs....
> 
> Suny



I'm going to look that up because I have seen women raving about the tea rinses and garlic treatments to eliminate the amount of shedding.

Interesting...


----------



## yoli184

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

6 weeks post and lovin my new growth


----------



## ghanagirl23

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



pelohello said:


> Don't give up! Do you relax bone straight or texlax. When I used to be bone straight, my hair used to be flat, but after a couple of washes it returned back to normal. When I flat iron, I DC for about an hour, rinse, shampoo, apply a mild protein & then co-rinse. I then M&S and air dry in four braids. Once the hair is completely dry, I apply Chi guard or Matrix heat protectant and then flat iron. Once I'm done flat ironing I apply Chi Silk fusion or Avocado oil.
> 
> I hope this helps. Hopefully some of the other ladies have some more tips



I wont give up I know this journey isnt easy but it will be worth it in the end. I tried to make my mom telax it but It ended up being bone straight do I have to add any oils are anything? I used a regular relaxer by creme of nature argan oil


----------



## Angelinhell

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

6 weeks and 3 days post. The time when things start getting difficult. I'm going to avoid washing my hair this week until my other products are ordered.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

ghanagirl23 said:


> how do you ladies make your silky when you flat iron it when I do mine it  comes out flat and limp I relaxed today my hair grew but its flat no volume I did not sit long for the relaxer times like this make me want to give up on my journey



A heat serum w/ no other products gives me the silky look while flat ironing.


----------



## BKfinest

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

9 weeks and 4 days. I want to try and hold out for 12 or 14 weeks before I touch up. I may be able to go longer, I find that Elasta Olive Oil and Mango Butter moisturizer is keeping my new growth under control.


----------



## Kim0105

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Thursday coming will be 9 weeks post.  Trying to stretch for another 9 weeks, the week of May 9th.


----------



## janeemat

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 9 wks post and will relax 11 or 12 wks post.  I can't wait to relax since I am bunning.  It's getting that "not cute" look.  I will self relax.


----------



## ghanagirl23

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



pre_medicalrulz said:


> A heat serum w/ no other products gives me the silky look while flat ironing.



Oh okay what brand if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Lilmama1011

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

ten weeks and two days  post and going to relax with the help of my SO on wednesday


----------



## cynd

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Eight weeks and 1 day. I had planned to self relax/texlax at 12-16 weeks but now I'm thinking I'll just play it by ear (or should I say by hair). My last stretch was for about 7 months. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

ghanagirl23 said:


> Oh okay what brand if you dont mind me asking



Im not home to double check but it comes in a clear bottle w/ a red top. I think its Olive Oil Heat Serum or something like that.


----------



## ESmackum

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

21 weeks and counting.  Probably will relax in the next couple of weeks.  I get nervous about the 6 month mark. I had a bad breakoff happen when I did a 6 month stretch.  But back then, I was a little less knowledgeable...


----------



## Nix08

11 weeks 7 to go. ... or so.


----------



## lamaria211

Almost 17 weeks post and struggling!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

6wks 1d post and I'm half way thru my stretch.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth

12 weeks, 5 weeks to go


----------



## freckledface

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

13 weeks 1 day and this BIG red braid out is turnin heads LOL


----------



## Mjon912

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

29 weeks... Relaxing next week at 30!!!


----------



## beans4reezy

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am at 27 weeks.  Will relax at week 28.


----------



## danysedai

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

11 weeks, I don't know whether to relax at 12 or keep on, we'll see.


----------



## caliscurls

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

11 weeks and 1 day...original goal was 12 weeks. Hoping now I can hold out until the end of the month, but either way making it to 12 is good.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Officially 11 weeks. I'm gonna get a relaxer 'just cause' even though I surely don't need one.


----------



## Lilmama1011

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

twelve weeks and 2 days


----------



## koolkittychick

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 10 weeks and 2 days post. Trying to make it to the end of the month for a total of 13 weeks, but I am struggling. I am debating whether to try self-relaxing again or going to my stylist to have her correct the under processing disaster that was my last self-relaxer attempt in December. On the one hand, she gives me the results I want from a relaxer -- straight, flowy, silky fabulousness, but she is not patient with my hair (especially after long stretches), and I end up losing more hair to her than necessary due to her slightly rough detangling methods and her tendency to be a little scissor happy when it comes to my ends. 

On the other hand, I am extremely rusty with the relaxer, especially the lye formulation I am using, so the last time I tried I came out severely underprocessed with a burn on the back of my head, and that's even with basing my scalp and pre-parting my sections before I applied the relaxer. I guess ultimately it will depend on my money situation after I file my taxes.


----------



## Lilmama1011

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

about to attempt to relax on my own, hope it goes smoothly..........


----------



## freckledface

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

^^^ good luck


----------



## AnjelLuvs

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

*Lilmama1011, good luck... Happy processing, Lol... *


----------



## ThickRoot

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

2 days post after a 12 week stretch. I did my first relaxer and I think it may be under processed, still hoping to make the next one 10-12 weeks. Next time I'm join to try the half and half method.


----------



## Lilmama1011

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



ThickRoot said:


> 2 days post after a 12 week stretch. I did my first relaxer and I think it may be under processed, still hoping to make the next one 10-12 weeks. Next time I'm join to try the half and half method.


 I just did a relaxer the half and half method and I still end up with the other half wet! SmH, then I have to get under the dryer let the other side dry and then relax the other, I think I am going to just start in the back which is the more coarser part and end up with the front, I just got to detangle good and move fast


----------



## ghanagirl23

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm one week post from 17 week stretch


----------



## almond eyes

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

In my 11th week.

I am very fortunate that I work in a country where I can 'wrap' my hair to work. So, I am wearing big plaits under a silk hair tie and a nicer black hair wrap that isn't wrapped too tight. 

I plan to relax after Good Friday.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Lymegreen

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

6 weeks post.  I plan to relax at 10 weeks this time.


----------



## Nightingale

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm around 16 weeks post now. A couple years ago, I'd be itching to relax by now, but I've gotten much better at stretching. I feel like I could go a full year, but still plan on relaxing at week 27 or 28 (late May).


----------



## DaLady82

Today makes  8 weeks post. Trying my very best to make it to 20 weeks which would be June 4th. 15 weeks has been my longest stretch so far. Trying my best not to go over 3 or 4 relaxers this year. 20 weeks, here I come.


----------



## Toy

I am 4 wks post 8 more to go.


----------



## Jewell

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

18 weeks, 3 days post. Debating whether to texlax at 22-24 weeks, or try and stretch to 26, 28, or 30 wks. Idk right now...ng isnt hard to manage at all.


----------



## lamaria211

17 weeks and 2 days post


----------



## Lilmama1011

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

3 days post and will go on to 12 weeks


----------



## Britt

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Yesterday made 20 weeks post :woohoo:.  My touch up is scheduled for next Tuesday.


----------



## Sugar

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

4 weeks tomorrow!  Where has the time gone???


----------



## yaya24

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

7 weeks post tomorrow.
Planing on TU my texlax at 16 weeks posts... now considering 24 weeks instead.


----------



## janeemat

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

11 weeks post and will be relaxing Friday or Sat!!!!


----------



## MGA2013

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

16 weeks post... Won't be relaxing until around June


----------



## Lymegreen

Lymegreen said:
			
		

> 6 weeks post.  I plan to relax at 10 weeks this time.



I didn't make it.   I got a touch up today in the salon at almost 7 weeks post.


----------



## KiWiStyle

7 weeks post today and 5 more to go.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Kim0105

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

10 weeks today. 8 more to go.


----------



## mezzogirl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

4 weeks.  Will relax in 4-8 weeks


----------



## Jewell

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Decided I will just go ahead and TU next Saturday, 03/23. I will be nearly 20 weeks post. I think 20 wks will be my cut-off. After that I just get the itch to TU badly anyway.


----------



## bebezazueta

Jewell said:


> Decided I will just go ahead and TU next Saturday, 03/23. I will be nearly 20 weeks post. I think 20 wks will be my cut-off. After that I just get the itch to TU badly anyway.



Can't wait to see your results!


----------



## cynd

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

12 weeks post.  Trying for another 12 but I doubt I'll make it.


----------



## Babygrowth

15 weeks post, 9 weeks to go


----------



## Kim0105

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

12 weeks post. 9-14 weeks to go


----------



## Lucie

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 4 days post relaxer, LOL! Should I even be in this thread? My next touch up should be between July 1st and July 6th. My birthday is 7/7 and I ain't gonna be under no damn dryer, LOL! But then again............. why not?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

13 weeks...TU Saturday. Shortest stretch ever. lol


----------



## Saludable84

10 weeks, 1 more week to go. Might do 2 weeks for the hell of it, but that depends on how I feel and current events.

Sent from my Gramatically Incorrect iPhone


----------



## KhandiB

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Im 9 weeks, which is a miracle for me 
and Im starting to struggle, so,...
Im trying to make it to April 15th ..
We shall see


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

0 days post. I'm still at the salon as I type.


----------



## growbaby

5 weeks post only 7 to go


----------



## MissyB

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Lucie said:


> I am 4 days post relaxer, LOL! Should I even be in this thread? My next touch up should be between July 1st and July 6th. My birthday is 7/7 and I ain't gonna be under no damn dryer, LOL! But then again............. why not?



  Looks nice!!!! Your hair is so thick to be 4 days post relaxer. What do you do? (that may sound silly, but I just hate the thin look after a tu/relaxer).


----------



## koolkittychick

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Nearing the end of 13 week stretch. TU on Saturday. Hoping to see BSB length (well, at least feel it since I am too fluffy to see my shoulder blade, LOL!) Since I wear my brastrap at almost MBL (back fat again), I don't think I'll see that until the end of the year if I retain all my growth. Will post pics as soon as I'm done.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

6 weeks post 6-10 more weeks to go

Sorry my EVO misspelled it *shrugs*


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

14 weeks post and planning to relax on April 26 at 18 weeks post.


----------



## ghanagirl23

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

4 weeks post I might relax august ending because I'm going to be in a bridesmaid for a wedding september 1st


----------



## shiney_sapphire

divachyk said:


> 0 days post. I'm still at the salon as I type.



I relaxed 2 before you.  I'm not sure how long I can hold out.  I start to struggle at 10 weeks.


----------



## sharifeh

Relaxes today ..... Hopefully I'll relax again in 8-10 weeks


----------



## ElegantElephant

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

9 weeks...plan to relax next week at 10. I stretched to 12 weeks once and had breakage.


----------



## sunnieb

Ya'll makin' me want to relax.  I miss my scalp!

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I'm 3 days post. Relaxed @ 13 weeks. hehe
I gotta stop trimming at every relaxer. I'm too scissor happy. 
Gonna go another 12 weeks & relax again. But no trim. Will trim again in Sept.


----------



## mshoneyfly

will be 3 weeks post tomorrow (4/4) and planning to stretch a total of 12 weeks.  I will self texlax on 6/13 with Soft & Beautiful Just For Me texture softener. 

I love the texture this product leaves behind and my hair has never looked healthier. Cant wait to get rid of these bone straight ends!!  I am enjoying my freshly relaxed hair


----------



## Lilmama1011

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

3 weeks and two days and plan to go the usual ten weeks


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

8 weeks post and plan to Texlax/Texturize at 11 weeks post for my BDAY .


----------



## Saludable84

11 weeks. This stretch was so smooth I want to go 2 more week. I think I'll ask a kid to draw a picture of me because I am feeling myself too much.

Grammatical Errors Courtesy of iPhone and Wonky iOS Updates


----------



## Mande30

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Four weeks post, will relax at 12 weeks.  Can't believe that I used to get my touch ups at six weeks.


----------



## bydebra

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Tomorrow, I'll be 28 weeks post-relaxer. I'm not sure when my next touch-up will be!


----------



## yaya24

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Tomorrow makes 10 weeks.
Planning on touching up at 24 weeks.

10 down 14 to go.


----------



## browneyedgrl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

9 weeks this saturday.  I'm trying to hold out until 12 weeks.


----------



## Aireen

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 11 weeks post. Trying to push for 16-20 weeks. I always get anxious to relax though.


----------



## M12Casey

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 11 weeks post and want to relax on Monday but might wait another week to prepare. I have been going to a stylist to relax but want to try and do it at home this time with the help of my mom (I've never done it myself, too scared to). I have been getting my hair relaxed bone straight and want to try texlaxing it because I want my hair to be thicker and hate how flat my hair looks right after a relaxer. I want to try ORS lye relaxer.


----------



## Lilmama1011

4 weeks 3 days


----------



## Supergirl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am a number of weeks  post, no clue, between 16 and 20 I guesstimate. I'm relaxing tomorrow. A week ago, I washed, conditioned, air dried and flat ironed, getting the roots really good. This is so helpful a week before relaxing. It makes the hair and the new growth manageable enough, but also as the week passes, the new growth reverts enough that I can see and feel it for a touch up.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I think I'm 15 weeks post today.

Relaxing on April 26.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Welcome to the board M12Casey!


----------



## KhandiB

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 11 weeks post - record for me 
I will be relaxing next weekend, if I dont go itch crazy by then, Im not having a ton of breakage this time around.

I will measure then as well!!


----------



## bydebra

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Supergirl said:


> I am a number of weeks  post, no clue, between 16 and 20 I guesstimate. I'm relaxing tomorrow. A week ago, I washed, conditioned, air dried and flat ironed, getting the roots really good. This is so helpful a week before relaxing. It makes the hair and the new growth manageable enough, but also as the week passes, the new growth reverts enough that I can see and feel it for a touch up.


 
This is exactly what I do when I relax my hair. If not, there is no way to get through all of my new growth.


----------



## naija24

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm officially four weeks post. Another 4-6 to go.

Question though: Now that I can feel my new growth and it's obvious that I have a lot, is it normal for my scalp to feel really tender? My scalp is really sensitive/tender to the touch and I'm not sure why. I don't comb my hair or brush it or even scratch it. I haven't manipulated my hair at all in maybe 3 weeks. I haven't washed it in 2 weeks, though I plan to this weekend....I don't get it.


----------



## mezzogirl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



pre_medicalrulz said:


> I'm 3 days post. Relaxed @ 13 weeks. hehe
> I gotta stop trimming at every relaxer. I'm too scissor happy.
> Gonna go another 12 weeks & relax again. But no trim. Will trim again in Sept.





*Do you self relax or go to a salon?  If you are a salon girl, who do you go to in West Palm Beach? Oh, and also, do you do your own trims?*


I'm seven weeks and not sure when I will relax.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

mezzogirl said:


> Do you self relax or go to a salon?  If you are a salon girl, who do you go to in West Palm Beach? Oh, and also, do you do your own trims?
> 
> I'm seven weeks and not sure when I will relax.



My mom does my relaxer & I do my own trims.


----------



## QueenAmaka

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm relaxing tonight. Last relaxer was in Dec. I can't wait to see and feel my scalp again


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

1 day away from 18 weeks post.  I'm not sure when I'll relax again.


----------



## sounbeweavable

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I didn't record the date of my last relxaer, but it was back in January. I texlaxed my leave out edges a few days ago (they were getting ridic lol), but I'm giving myself a touch up everywhere else probably in a week or two. Thank god for weaves.


----------



## mochalocks

1 month post.


----------



## Gryphyn

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 13 weeks post...my longest stretch ever. Not sure if it's my products or what, but I've barely had any tangles or itchiness, and my hair is laying well and doesn't look like it's trying to walk off my head. I'm trying for 16 weeks now, but if my hair is still behaving then I'll try for 20!

I go to a salon to relax and they use mizani on me. I suck at doing it myself.


----------



## shasha8685

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

12 weeks post. I really had to sit down and think about when I last relaxed to get that number.

I'm not set to relax until the beginning of May.


----------



## outspokenwallflower

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Neutralizing as I type...


----------



## lamaria211

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

21 weeks post in 2 days im TingUp at 26 weeks


----------



## M12Casey

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



sunnieb said:


> Welcome to the board M12Casey!


sunnieb thanks!


----------



## tomnikids3

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

14 weeks in and stretching to June, touch up 2x's a year, June and January.


----------



## tomnikids3

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



pre_medicalrulz said:


> I'm 3 days post. Relaxed @ 13 weeks. hehe
> I gotta stop trimming at every relaxer. I'm too scissor happy.
> Gonna go another 12 weeks & relax again. But no trim. Will trim again in Sept.



pre_medicalrulz -You do a great job trimming yourself, how do you do it so evenly?  I just cant seem to do it evenly so i end up snipping all over the place.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

tomnikids3 said:


> pre_medicalrulz -You do a great job trimming yourself, how do you do it so evenly?  I just cant seem to do it evenly so i end up snipping all over the place.



You think it looks even? It really isn't. I trim in sections & try to trim off the same amount all around. Sometimes I get it right & other times I stumble. Lol


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



pre_medicalrulz said:


> You think it looks even? It really isn't.* I trim in sections & try to trim off the same amount all around.* Sometimes I get it right & other times I stumble. Lol



pre_medicalrulz - I ended up doing this with my last trim a few weeks ago.  It worked for me, so I hope I can get it right again when I relax at the end of this month.


----------



## tomnikids3

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



pre_medicalrulz said:


> You think it looks even? It really isn't. I trim in sections & try to trim off the same amount all around. Sometimes I get it right & other times I stumble. Lol



pre_medicalrulz, well it sure looks good to me, definately better than what i could do.


----------



## TamedTresses

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 13 weeks post. I was going to get my hair braided in Senegalese twists to prolong my stretch, but I don't want to be bothered with sitting for hours to get my hair done. I think I'll relax later this week or this weekend.


----------



## GrowAHead

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

9 weeks post this past Saturday... plan to relax sometime between 16 and 20 weeks.  Depends on how my hair "speaks" to me lol


----------



## Saludable84

I'm 3 days post. Relaxed at 11 weeks. Really wanted to wait for 12 weeks, but weekend plans prevented this. I am aiming for 16 weeks my next stretch. I hope it's successful.

Grammatical Errors Courtesy of iPhone and Wonky iOS Updates


----------



## longhairdreaming

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 2 weeks 4 days post and I'm planning to touch-up sometime in June between 12-16 weeks post.


----------



## mschristine

4 weeks post!! Stretching about 12 weeks which will put my relax day around June 2


----------



## sharifeh

To or row I'll be one week post, planning to relax around June around 9 or 10 weeks


----------



## TresLeches

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 14 weeks post, trying to make it to 20 weeks.....


----------



## brittle_hair

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 8 weeks post this saturday - will be trying to go another 4


----------



## KiWiStyle

10 wks 6d post and I cannot wait to relax next week!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TamedTresses

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 24 hours post.  I plan to relax at 13 weeks so that will be around July 7th.


----------



## Toy

9 wks post relaxing in 3 wks.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Heeeyyyyyyyy Toy

You make me wanna grow to HL but i think my hair has other plans. smh


----------



## Toy

Lol,fight it gurl you can do it..I have faith in you.pre/USER]_ medicalrulz.


----------



## bklynbornNbred

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



bklynbornNbred said:


> Made it to 18 1/2 weeks but after another disastrous braid out picked up supplies this morning and laid my crown down. The longer my hair gets the roots and the perm side just refuse to cooperate so I'm probably going to cut down to 12 week stretches with roller sets until spring time.
> 
> Sitting with deep conditioner right now. I'm going to trim a little bit just for looks (one side grows faster) but I am getting over my hairnorexia and accepting that I'm at BSL and on my way to MBL . (fingers crossed I'll be ready to claim in June)
> 
> 0 days (1/2/13) ORS Super
> 
> 
> Happy New Year Ladies!


 
I need to listen to myself and stop pushing it. Right now I'm one day post - relaxed yesterday (4/11/13) 14 weeks/1 day. My hair was a mess these last two weeks so at my current growth rate 12 weeks is the MAX if I'm wearing it out.

Next touch up will be in June (unless I weave it up for the summer). I'll decide later may do touch up June and then weave it up for the winter so by next spring I'll be close to WL. 

Good news is I'm BSL on my short bra and my low bra and creeping up on MBL. I should be there before end of the year .


----------



## Rnjones

10 weeks post, relaxing in 2 days.  Could go longer but going on a cruise next week (yay) and want to have low manipulation hair


----------



## sunnieb

16 weeks post today and only 2 weeks to go!

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## MGA2013

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 22 weeks post. I wanted to wait until June, but my hair is becoming knotty at my demarcation line and I'm tired of the amount of time it takes to detangle. So I'll be relaxing at 23 weeks!


----------



## MrsMelodyV

I'm 8 weeks post. My longest stretch was 22 weeks but I think that was a little too long. I haven't decided if I'll go 12 or 16 weeks. 

I'm just so proud of myself for stretching successfully when this time last year it wasn't uncommon for me to relax after 3 weeks if I " thought" I needed it. Smdh... Thanks lhcf!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Think I'm going to have to stretch this relaxer. Not feeling comfortable w/ relaxing every 12 weeks. That's too many relaxers a year. Sigh... I just don't like stretching on longer hair anymore. *shrugs*

I don't know how many weeks I am. But I don't have any NG yet. lol


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

pre_medicalrulz - I know what you mean.  I was determined to learn how to safely stretch so I could get down to around 3 relaxers a year.  Eventually I'll probably get to relaxing twice a year.


----------



## Babygrowth

17 weeks, 7 more to go (I think)


----------



## Nix08

30 minutes. ....18 -20 weeks to go


----------



## Chrismiss

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Im 15 weeks post right now and will be relaxing next week. I used Wen from the time I relaxed through present and I tell ya'all, I didn't even think about a retouch until last week because my hair was/is so manageable. Really, the only reason Im getting a retouch next week is because Im going to Vegas next weekend. Otherwise, I would keep rolling.


----------



## AnjelLuvs

Chrismiss said:


> Im 15 weeks post right now and will be relaxing next week. I used Wen from the time I relaxed through present and I tell ya'all, I didn't even think about a retouch until last week because my hair was is/so manageable. Really, the only reason I m getting a retouch next week is because Im going to Vegas next weekend. Otherwise, I would keep rolling.



Makes me want to try wen.... I am about 12 weeks but will be going longer was this setting and flat ironing roots is holding me over, looks and feels like I don't need to perm... 

If I was brave enough I don't think I need to perm as hair is fine...


----------



## 3jsmom

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am currently at about 6 weeks, ng is still in check, probably will hang this way until right before Memorial Day


----------



## sunnieb

18 weeks post tomorrow and that's my relaxer day! 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

4 weeks post


----------



## Lymegreen

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

12 weeks post and I have hardly any new growth :-/


----------



## Kim0105

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

16 weeks post tomorrow. Relaxer in 2 weeks at 18 weeks post. Tried Wen Fig last wash day and the tangles just melted.


----------



## sunnieb

Kim0105 said:


> 16 weeks post tomorrow. Relaxer in 2 weeks at 18 weeks post. Tried Wen Fig last wash day and the tangles just melted.



Kim0105 Wen Fig is the best!

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## EasypeaZee

Hiiii I'm a lurker and occasional poster. I'm about 21 weeks post relaxer and my hair will have been in braids for the past two months. I'm trying to make it to September which would be 10 months post for me but I'm not sure.... This thread is very encouraging 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Kim0105

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



sunnieb said:


> Kim0105 Wen Fig is the best!
> 
> Sent from my Comet using LHCF



It is.  I couldn't believe how my tangled mess of hair just melted. So glad I got it.


----------



## GrowAHead

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

12 weeks post tomorrow. Short term goal is to at least make a 16 week stretch (May 25).  Super goal is 21 weeks( June 29)


----------



## mshoneyfly

5 weeks post today!!  My normal stretch is 12 weeks or June 13th. Now that I know more about taking care of my new growth (thanks to LHCF) I might go longer. Thats when I will start using my Wen Fig, Spring Gardenia and Pomegranate.


----------



## Saludable84

3 weeks post Saturday. I'm going 16 weeks this time, so let the new growth begin...

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## growbaby

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

9 weeks post. Only going for 12 weeks this go around (May 18th), im tryna look fly for my graduation lol


----------



## Chrismiss

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I need to really get back with the Wen Fig. For some reason when I used it my hair just felt blah. I finished up a bottle of Winter Vanilla Mint, which carried me through from Jan. to about two weeks ago. I started the Gardenia Green Tea and, I know some of the ladies here love it, but it's just not doing for me what WVM did. I'm gonna keep using it though. Luckily I have another bottle of WVM as well as 619, FGP, Fig and Summer Mango. The SGGT scent doesnt last like the others. I guess I should be posting this in the "Relaxed Heads Using Wen" thread.


----------



## mezzogirl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 10 weeks post.  I thought I was going to relax at 8 weeks.  I talked to a new hair stylist who asked if I was going to wear my own hair out or continue to wear quick weaves.  When I said I was going to continue to protective style under a wig, she asked why I would want to put the stress of a relaxer on my hair when I wasn't going to wear my own hair out.  I thought that sounded pretty logical so I have been working to keep my new growth soft and my ends moisturized.  So, at this point, I don't know when I will relax.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

10 weeks, in 6 more weeks


----------



## Babygrowth

19wks, 2 weeks to go... I...can't ...wait!!!


----------



## Lymegreen

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm actually 7 weeks post!  No wonder I didn't have as much new growth as I thought I would at 14 weeks! duh

I need to do a better job of keeping track.  I plan on going until 16 weeks this time.   My wig has been working out great.


----------



## IMFOCSD

Hello, I relaxed my hair earlier today at 5 months 1 week & 2 days...although I am thankful for the growth that I did get I'm not super happy with the amount of length I retained....or maybe it's just me.. 0_o



the pic by my screen name is from January & this pic is from today....sigh..

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF

ETA...I forgot that I cut my hair in march so maybe thats why i dont see a big difference.


----------



## mshoneyfly

Im 6 weeks post as of tomorrow. I said I wouldn't stretch past 12 weeks ever again because I had a lot of tangles last time. 12 weeks will be June 13th. 

My NG is still manageable thanks to air drying, henna and roller setting. When it starts to get rough I wanna start using my Wen Fig and pomegranate mix again but I have sworn off silicones. It made my NG so soft but I think all the cones i was using last year was building up and smothering my ends. 

My hair seems to be thriving. I actually retained some length for the first time since starting my hair journey. I don't want to mess it up by going back to cones. 

How do I use my beloved Wen and still retain length?  Anyone else avoiding cones?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

5 weeks....nothing special going on over here.


----------



## Saludable84

I actually looked yesterday. 4 weeks post and about 1/2" or more. ONLY 10 more weeks to go. We shall see.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Saludable84

mshoneyfly said:


> How do I use my beloved Wen and still retain length?  Anyone else avoiding cones?



I use water soluble ones in my sealers. That's about it.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## ghanagirl23

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

8 weeks post ! going to relax/telax in august


----------



## Misseyl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 11 weeks this Saturday going for 16+++.  What I'm finding is that my hair grows slow so I might be able to stretch it beyond my normal 16 weeks.


----------



## mezzogirl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Well, to my surprise I'm 11 weeks post today.  It has been over a year since I've made it to 11 weeks.  I'm taking it one week at a time.  I'm going to try to make it to 12 weeks for the first time in my life.  My hair seems to be getting increasingly tangled and full of knots.  Will relax next week or maybe I'll be inspired by your posts to go further.


----------



## klsjackson

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

7 weeks post yesterday. New growth is a little unruly. I'm itching to relax, but plan on waiting until Memorial Day. I should be about 10 weeks post then. I initially planned to stretch 12 weeks, but that's not going to happen.


----------



## Lilmama1011

7 weeks post and relaxing in three weeks


----------



## tequilad28

5weeks, 7 more to go for a relaxer. NG starting to come in


----------



## BranwenRosewood

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

17 weeks post. I'm going to texlax sometime in June so I'll be stretching to either 22 or 24 weeks.


----------



## Mande30

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



klsjackson said:


> 7 weeks post yesterday. New growth is a little unruly. I'm itching to relax, but plan on waiting until Memorial Day. I should be about 10 weeks post then. I initially planned to stretch 12 weeks, but that's not going to happen.


 
@klsjackson

Hey Buddy......did you decide if you are going to self relax or go to the salon. I will be relaxing a week before you (10 weeks). These "previously under-processed" sporadic strands need correcting.  I am learning how to handle my NG, but this other stuff is a beast.  I guess this answers my question about considering Texlaxing.  Most assuredly NOT for me.  I don't think that I like bone-laxed, but I like to be fully relaxed, if there is a difference.


----------



## yaya24

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

14 weeks post today. 
10 weeks to go.


----------



## Kim0105

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

17 weeks post yesterday, thinking about stretching until end of year and decide about a touch up then.


----------



## klsjackson

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Mande30 said:


> @klsjackson
> 
> Hey Buddy......did you decide if you are going to self relax or go to the salon. I will be relaxing a week before you (10 weeks). These "previously under-processed" sporadic strands need correcting.  I am learning how to handle my NG, but this other stuff is a beast.  I guess this answers my question about considering Texlaxing.  Most assuredly NOT for me.  I don't think that I like bone-laxed, but I like to be fully relaxed, if there is a difference.



Mande30

I haven't decided yet. But whatever I do will take place soon! This new growth is really thick, and I'm tender headed. Plus, I had some breakage on the left side. Not much, but any is too much. I will make my decision after my next wash day 5/9. I will be 8 weeks post.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



RavenSR said:


> 17 weeks post. I'm going to texlax sometime in June so I'll be stretching to either 22 or 24 weeks.



Changed my mind. I'll wait to the end of the year and then texturize.


----------



## Kim0105

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Kim0105 said:


> 17 weeks post yesterday, thinking about stretching until end of year and decide about a touch up then.



I'm thinking I'll make it a six month stretch and touch up on July 4th. Just about 8 weeks to go,


----------



## mschristine

8 weeks post today..4 weeks to go. I may stretch longer depending on the progress of my nape. Definitely not relaxing that part of my hair till next year


----------



## mshoneyfly

mshoneyfly said:


> Im 6 weeks post as of tomorrow. I said I wouldn't stretch past 12 weeks ever again because I had a lot of tangles last time. 12 weeks will be June 13th.
> 
> My NG is still manageable thanks to air drying, henna and roller setting. When it starts to get rough I wanna start using my Wen Fig and pomegranate mix again but I have sworn off silicones. It made my NG so soft but I think all the cones i was using last year was building up and smothering my ends.
> 
> My hair seems to be thriving. I actually retained some length for the first time since starting my hair journey. I don't want to mess it up by going back to cones.
> 
> How do I use my beloved Wen and still retain length?  Anyone else avoiding cones?



UPDATE:
I am rethinking my avoidance of cones based on what happened during my last protein, tea rinse and dc session. After every step I was still having tangles and shedding. I reread a blog that helped me understand that cowashing during the week is the way to get rid of water soluble cones and infuse moisture without using sulfates. 

So...as long as I M&S first with my regular products I can then seal the moisture in longer with a cone product (HE Split End Protector). I did this on thursday and it melted every tangle. Today my hair is still silky soft, completely moisturized with absolutely zero shedding!! 

So before using Wen, I will cowash with vo5 extra body first with the idea of sealing with the cones found in Wen.


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm currently 22 weeks post, I plan to relax at 35 weeks.


----------



## mezzogirl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Today, for the first time ever in my life, I am *12 WEEKS POST.*


----------



## SweetSunshine

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

14 weeks post.  Will be texlaxing at 17 weeks post (yay!)


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

1 1/2 weeks post. 12 more to go  I love stretching, but my hair has been responding well to every 10 to 14 weeks (Usually 12-14, its rare I texturize before 12 weeks post).


----------



## Hyacinthe

6 weeks post. 10 more weeks to go.

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## lamaria211

Over 6 months post and still not sure when IM relaxing


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

Just realized I'm a little over 12 weeks I probably won't be relaxing until end of July/beginning of August


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

6 weeks post...? to go. 

I'm shooting for a 12-16 week stretch.


----------



## mschristine

9 weeks post and this new growth is something serious


----------



## hypek

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

6 weeks post... 6 more to go.


----------



## LexiDior

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am about 15-16 weeks post and thats only because I have box braids.


----------



## mrs.reese

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

19 weeks post, going for 26 Weeks!
Will texlax on June 30 2013


----------



## klsjackson

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



mschristine said:


> 9 weeks post and this new growth is something serious



mschristine:  Mine too!  I reallly want to relax this week and end my stretch.  I think some stretches go better than others.  I'm doing a protein treatment today. I'm actually under the dryer now, using Affirm 5n1.  I haven't done a treatment since my relaxer and I'm hoping it will help tame my new growth.  If not, I'm relaxing this weekend or one day next week.


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

11 weeks post.
I plan to relax at 13 weeks post on May 24th.


----------



## MGA2013

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I think this was the post I promised a pic update! Ill be posting one after my next wash... I'm finally getting my life back from graduation! And I made BSL!!! I'm 3 weeks post and I am working on gaining thickness for this next stretch. It would awesome to be MBL at the end of the year!!!


----------



## Andrea2012

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 10 weeks post hoping to texlax at 12 weeks.  Just started my HHJ and finally made it past an 8 week stretch.  Woot!


----------



## AnjelLuvs

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

*I need to make a decision ASAP... 

I am 14 Weeks 4 days today... My roots are okay so far, still  in process of doing a cpr treatment now, before this pre-poo'ed with a concoction of dr. Miracles applied first, and then other oils (coconut, garlic, grape-seed oil) as rec'd by bottle.... I put Honey on ends per another thread/YouTube or something. Lol... 

After will wash in a few and then Aphogee 2 min.. .

Sometimes I feel like I am doing to much, or just lazy and/or need to start earlier... (started at about 8:30pm) Cooked dinner so let oil/honey sit while doing that... Need to be up by 7:30am... 
*


----------



## naija24

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 2 weeks post and already my hair cannot lay flat anymore. I already feel new growth coming out of my scalp. I don't know if that's normal or not. But it's A LOT more than I'm used to feeling just 2 weeks after a relaxer. Either my hair is growing a lot faster or not using heat is making a huge difference in my curl pattern already. 

I told myself I'm not relaxing again (although I will do it myself for the first time!!) until August. I'm trying to figure out how to stretch that long with hair so short.


----------



## Lilmama1011

9 weeks and one day


----------



## Lilmama1011

Don't know if I'm transitioning or doing a long stretch


----------



## mshoneyfly

:looks at calendar:  Is this right??

8 weeks post tomorrow???  Where did the time go??  12 weeks would be June 13th but I might try to stretch longer. I know how to handle the tangles and shedding now for the most part...


----------



## MizzBFly

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? 9 or 10

When is your next touch up? 
June but I am seeing more shed than I like, I will try a treatment before I decide the stretch is over(10 wks doesnt seem like a stretch to me though)

What relaxer will you use? ORS Lye- my fave is Linage but I hate having to order online

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? self relax


----------



## NGraceO

I am currently 24 weeks post. My first stretch since initially texlaxing my hair in November. Never again. Way toooooo long.

I'm planning to touch up next weekend with ORS  lye relaxer, mixed with coconut oil. And I self relax. Can't wait till next weekend!!!! These three inches or new growth are KILLIN me!!


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

3 weeks post yesterday.  Not relaxing until September when I'm 20 weeks post.


----------



## JudithO

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm kind of torn... normally I go 8 - 9 weeks post and im retaining practically all my growth.... I decided to go 16 weeks this time... and stretching is going good so far (12 this week)... I'm thinking of whether/not to relax by the end of this month instead of the end of June... Ive never stretched so long... nothing was wrong with my previous reggie... You know, if it aint broke... I just dont want to risk a set back in the name of a stretch...


----------



## NGraceO

lamaria211 said:


> Over 6 months post and still not sure when IM relaxing



lamaria211 oh gosh!! Hooooow can u do that!? What's ur texture? I think the only way I made it to 24 weeks is bc I was in braids like the last three months of the stretch


----------



## lamaria211

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



NGraceO said:


> lamaria211 oh gosh!! Hooooow can u do that!? What's ur texture? I think the only way I made it to 24 weeks is bc I was in braids like the last three months of the stretch



i was only able to do it with a lot of help from wigs, my texture is super coarse 4c. i kept it in braids hidden under a wig 100% of the time only taking the braids out on wash days. I dont think ill go longer than 3-4 months on my next stretch, it was really hard. but i did learn a lot so who knows 
I might try 5 months considering how much i loved seeing so much length progress


----------



## NGraceO

lamaria211 said:


> i was only able to do it with a lot of help from wigs, my texture is super coarse 4c. i kept it in braids hidden under a wig 100% of the time only taking the braids out on wash days. I dont think ill go longer than 3-4 months on my next stretch, it was really hard. but i did learn a lot so who knows
> I might try 5 months considering how much i loved seeing so much length progress



lamaria211 right?! I'm Excited to see my progress when I relax.  how do you typically where it? Straight?


----------



## lamaria211

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



NGraceO said:


> lamaria211 right?! I'm Excited to see my progress when I relax.  how do you typically where it? Straight?



im usually in a bun because i only texlax so my hair isnt all the way straight and im scared to use heat.


----------



## TamaraShaniece

I'm 8 weeks post and here's my current length.





Baby bun


----------



## Babygrowth

TheEspressoHair said:


> I'm 8 weeks post and here's my current length.
> 
> Baby bun



I love that bun! Your hair is nice and shiny too!


----------



## Babygrowth

22 weeks, 10 wks to go!


----------



## NGraceO

Babygrowth said:


> 22 weeks, 10 wks to go!



Babygrowth WOAH!!!! You're a champion!!


----------



## NGraceO

lamaria211 said:


> im usually in a bun because i only texlax so my hair isnt all the way straight and im scared to use heat.



lamaria211 we must be twins, I'm the same way.


----------



## danysedai

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Just self relaxed 1 hour ago, I'm sitting here with DC and a plastic bag on my head. I was 9 weeks post but previous relaxer was underprocessed so I did a small corrective, crossing my fingers that it will not fall out


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

8 weeks post!


----------



## Babygrowth

NGraceO said:


> Babygrowth WOAH!!!! You're a champion!!



Girl, I'm just trying something new! Without wigs and crochet braids it would NOT be going down! Lol!


----------



## janaq2003

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

11 wks post


----------



## Lilmama1011

Ten weeks post relaxer


----------



## mshoneyfly

TheEspressoHair said:


> I'm 8 weeks post and here's my current length.
> 
> Baby bun



@espressohair
Sooo healthy and pretty!!  Is the bun pic flat ironed?  What products did you use?  The shine and smoothness is giving me life!!!  Whats your texture?  Are you texlaxed or relaxed?

Deets please


----------



## Toy

3 wks post on Friday next relaxer hopefully in 9 more wks.


----------



## jenjen33033

I'm 6 1/2 weeks post relaxer.  I try to stretch out my relaxers at least 12 weeks.


----------



## KiWiStyle

4 weeks 4 days post and plan to relax July 10th at 12 weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Kim0105

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

2 days post. Next relaxer in October at 20 weeks.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

8 weeks this week...
It feels like I haven't had a relaxet in ages. Time is going by slooooowly.


----------



## mschristine

10 weeks post....not sure if I'm relaxing at 12 weeks or later


----------



## MizzBFly

The tension blow dry method has saved my 11 wk post roots, they were poppin I just did the roots after my hair was 80% dry, so I really think this is a method that can be done weekly? And tips ladies who also practice this method and are texlaxed or natural?


----------



## janeemat

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I will be 11 weeks post on Sat and will be relaxing then.  Too much going on next wkend at 12 wks post.  Pre-pooing with Kanechom cond mixed with a tbls of JBCO has made this stretch a breeze.  I sure hope this is not a fluke cause that is how I will be doing my cowashes from now on.


----------



## Hyacinthe

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

9 weeks post,8 more weeks to gooooo


----------



## MizzBFly

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

any ladies relaxing this weekend?  and want to be relaxer buddies?

-I'll be 12 wks this Thursday and I have some shedding but my roots are also very thick but workable
-I have a class reunion I want to be snatched for  any takers?


----------



## NGraceO

Accidental post


----------



## MizzBFly

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I relaxed last night. I couldn't wait until this weekend since my class reunion is on Saturday

I added VO5 moisture milk, Roux and hempseed oil to my length and a lil' more VO5 to my nu-growth. I did the half and half method & added some hempseed oil to my relaxer. I pre- twisted and from start to finish I timed for 15 min which is my recommended use with ORS.

NOW...LOL erplexed

My roots came out straight(I saw it doing a nice wave at 11min or so but I decided to do the whole 15 from past totally underprocessed texlax results) so I have 3in of straight hair from the roots then 5inches of fluffly texlaxed hair then 4 inches of straight relaxed ends 

This is what kills me about texlaxing- I cannot get consistency. I have an appointment with the JC Penny Salon today which is why I relaxed so I can just have them style, but I am seriously considering getting my relaxer at a salon, the fee is 80 + 12 for and DC treatment AND they use Affirm which I know will give me the texlaxed look but Im so used to doing it on my own IDK and that price is some nice change I could use for shoes or more hair stuff

I hope, pray & hope again that my roots get some waves after a couple washes and doesn't stay straight I love the fluffy look!!

I have some pics for examination purposes
**it looks APL but I will see the full results and take more pics after my visit at the salon.**


----------



## yaya24

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

18 weeks post today!
Not sure when I will be touching up.

I have 5 more weeks in my box braids.


----------



## Lissa0821

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

One week post, going 20 to 24 weeks again.


----------



## mshoneyfly

MizzBFly said:


> I relaxed last night. I couldn't wait until this weekend since my class reunion is on Saturday
> 
> I added VO5 moisture milk, Roux and hempseed oil to my length and a lil' more VO5 to my nu-growth. I did the half and half method & added some hempseed oil to my relaxer. I pre- twisted and from start to finish I timed for 15 min which is my recommended use with ORS.
> 
> NOW...LOL erplexed
> 
> My roots came out straight(I saw it doing a nice wave at 11min or so but I decided to do the whole 15 from past totally underprocessed texlax results) so I have 3in of straight hair from the roots then 5inches of fluffly texlaxed hair then 4 inches of straight relaxed ends
> 
> This is what kills me about texlaxing- I cannot get consistency. I have an appointment with the JC Penny Salon today which is why I relaxed so I can just have them style, but I am seriously considering getting my relaxer at a salon, the fee is 80 + 12 for and DC treatment AND they use Affirm which I know will give me the texlaxed look but Im so used to doing it on my own IDK and that price is some nice change I could use for shoes or more hair stuff
> 
> I hope, pray & hope again that my roots get some waves after a couple washes and doesn't stay straight I love the fluffy look!!
> 
> I have some pics for examination purposes
> **it looks APL but I will see the full results and take more pics after my visit at the salon.**



MizzBFly
I used to go to JCP too so I know the prices are too high!!  Affirm used to give me terrible, huge dandruff flakes until I switched to ORS. I have always been a self-relaxer and now I use Just For Me. 

Did you use the exact same process as your last few t/u's?

You probably wont be happy if you go to the salon. If I were you, I would focus on thickening up the edges and maybe skip the edges on your next t/u.  I have found that the oil does not really slow the relaxer but I do it anyway.

How do you plan to style your hair for the reunion?  Are u wearing it straight?  Couldn't you style it yourself?  I would hate to see all that pretty hair ruined by a salon visit


----------



## NicoleSelah

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm currently 20 weeks post.


----------



## Babygrowth

24 wks post, had a set back so relaxing this wknd!


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Just one week post and I am enjoying the feeling of a fresh touch-up.


----------



## Lilmama1011

11weeks and 5 days


----------



## Honey Bee

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

OMG, I completely lost count. 

MizzBFly, I heard that a (strong-ish) protein treatment might put some texture back in your hair. Don't use nothing crazy though, like Aphogee 2 step, I don't wanna be responsible for any potential mishaps.  (that mess is strong!) Maybe some Joico or the Aphogee 2 min, even Emergencee...?


----------



## KiWiStyle

6 weeks post and trying to stretch to 16.  12 weeks is my norm.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

5 weeks, going 5-6 more.


----------



## xu93texas

3 weeks post and stretching for 14 weeks.


----------



## koolkittychick

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Lord help me, I am 9 weeks post this Sunday and my hair is acting up! Since I used the last of my Paul Mitchell products last week, I thought I could save myself some dough and I broke out the shampoo and deep conditioner from Shea Moisture's Raw Shea Butter line and see if my hair likes it...and it doesn't! Big time! 

Fortunately I'm not shedding, but for the first time in months I am seeing little broken hairs everywhere and it is freaking me out! I suspect that it was the masque/deep conditioner that's the culprit; my hair felt fine after the shampoo, but when I applied the deep conditioner and sat under the dryer, that's when the problems began. Instead of feeling soft and moisturized like it does with my regular DC, it felt rough, like I baked in some flour or something. Detangling was a NIGHTMARE; thank God I'm patient and I have my detangling routine down pat, or else I would have lost a cat-sized ball of hair in the process. M&S was a mess; my hair kept drinking the moisturizer up and spitting out dry, crunchy roots, no matter how much I applied. It was the worst wash I have had in two years. I will not be purchasing that DC again. And I was so disappointed, since the restorative elixir from that line works so well as a sealer for me.  

Oh well, thank goodness I had only purchased the transition kit (on sale no less), so I used up all of the DC and most of the shampoo; next wash I will use up the rest of the shampoo and the regular conditioner (hopefully it will be better than the DC!) and on payday I will trudge back to the JCP salon to pick up some more Paul Mitchell product. I can't risk any setbacks in the 3 weeks before I relax, as I am flying to New York at the end of the month and I want a cute fresh relaxer for my trip.


----------



## MizzBFly

Oh my mshoneyfly, salon visit to JCPENNY was a trip- and not a good one. I went there and was not  going to be like"you need to do blah..or I don't like" and I was going to bring my Hercules combs but I didn't want to be extra and to give the salon the benefit of the doubt, uh no.

Ms stylist wanted to comb my soaking wet hair ONE and TWO with a small tooth comb.
Then to fry the hell outta my hair with the blow dryer after I sat underneath the hair dryer.

These new stylist are too sensitive you can't voice your likes and dislikes without them catching feelings..umm this is a paid service and if it done tactfully it should be an issue right? Anyhow after she used the Sedu and made my hair look Asian, I have to say I will NOT be returning, I have to find a beautician who is up on game.

Results are flat super straight, flowing hair, at what cost?? I will be doing a heavy protein real soon- she did use salon products mizani and affirm condish so I believe I had good protection but just to be safe.

Ms. Stylist also said oh you only be relaxing your nugrowth huh?  As oppose to my whole head every-time( they really need more African American training in these schools with books by Cathy Howse, Audrey S. etc..) so,e of these chicks are lost
I really like my hair when it was puffy and my husband said the same thing, " it's soo flat" , I'm going to add some fan curls to the front KimK style for the reunion, here are the pics I'm  definitely going past  bsl now and won't cut( I do trim) until I reach mid back
FYI ** from past heat damage two inches from my nape is half the length or five inches shorter than the rest**


----------



## Lilmama1011

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



MizzBFly said:


> Oh my @mshoneyfly, salon visit to JCPENNY was a trip- and not a good one. I went there and was not going to be like"you need to do blah..or I don't like" and I was going to bring my Hercules combs but I didn't want to be extra and to give the salon the benefit of the doubt, uh no.
> 
> Ms stylist wanted to comb my soaking wet hair ONE and TWO with a small tooth comb.
> Then to fry the hell outta my hair with the blow dryer after I sat underneath the hair dryer.
> 
> These new stylist are too sensitive you can't voice your likes and dislikes without them catching feelings..umm this is a paid service and if it done tactfully it should be an issue right? Anyhow after she used the Sedu and made my hair look Asian, I have to say I will NOT be returning, I have to find a beautician who is up on game.
> 
> Results are flat super straight, flowing hair, at what cost?? I will be doing a heavy protein real soon- she did use salon products mizani and affirm condish so I believe I had good protection but just to be safe.
> 
> Ms. Stylist also said oh you only be relaxing your nugrowth huh? As oppose to my whole head every-time( they really need more African American training in these schools with books by Cathy Howse, Audrey S. etc..) so,e of these chicks are lost
> I really like my hair when it was puffy and my husband said the same thing, " it's soo flat" , I'm going to add some fan curls to the front KimK style for the reunion, here are the pics I'm definitely going past bsl now and won't cut( I do trim) until I reach mid back
> FYI ** from past heat damage two inches from my nape is half the length or five inches shorter than the rest**


 
MizzBFly, you look pissed cute dimples though, your hair doesn't look bad but your experience sounds horrible, i don't know why they use those terrible rat teeth combs


----------



## MizzBFly

LILMOMMA1011, because of the flat iron temp she used, I was thinking how much damage has been done? Can I fix said damage? Right now I woke up thinking aphogee 2 step is in order after this weekend. Hopefully my ceramides usage has worked in my favor to build on my cuticles


----------



## GrowAHead

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 2 weeks post I think -- Planning to relax sometime in late august/September (14-16 weeks stretch)


----------



## mshoneyfly

MizzBFly

Im glad you and your hair survived all the trauma (and drama!!). "Miss Stylist"  "she made my hair look Asian". LOL!!  That part was too funny girl!!

Im sure all your hard work has paid off to minimize the damage. You know exactly what to do on your next wash day, thankfully!!

ETA: you look soo cute!  Be sure to add another pic of that Kim K style


----------



## MizzBFly

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



koolkittychick said:


> Lord help me, I am 9 weeks post this Sunday and my hair is acting up! Since I used the last of my Paul Mitchell products last week, I thought I could save myself some dough and I broke out the shampoo and deep conditioner from Shea Moisture's Raw Shea Butter line and see if my hair likes it...and it doesn't! Big time!
> 
> Fortunately I'm not shedding, but for the first time in months I am seeing little broken hairs everywhere and it is freaking me out! I suspect that it was the masque/deep conditioner that's the culprit; my hair felt fine after the shampoo, but when I applied the deep conditioner and sat under the dryer, that's when the problems began. Instead of feeling soft and moisturized like it does with my regular DC, it felt rough, like I baked in some flour or something. Detangling was a NIGHTMARE; thank God I'm patient and I have my detangling routine down pat, or else I would have lost a cat-sized ball of hair in the process. M&S was a mess; my hair kept drinking the moisturizer up and spitting out dry, crunchy roots, no matter how much I applied. It was the worst wash I have had in two years. I will not be purchasing that DC again. And I was so disappointed, since the restorative elixir from that line works so well as a sealer for me.
> 
> Oh well, thank goodness I had only purchased the transition kit (on sale no less), so I used up all of the DC and most of the shampoo; next wash I will use up the rest of the shampoo and the regular conditioner (hopefully it will be better than the DC!) and on payday I will trudge back to the JCP salon to pick up some more Paul Mitchell product. I can't risk any setbacks in the 3 weeks before I relax, as I am flying to New York at the end of the month and I want a cute fresh relaxer for my trip.


 

i had the same problem with the DC from Shea Moisture and the checkout clerk tried to tell my butt she had problems too.

The shampoo is the bomb though! doyoulike that one koolkittychick?


----------



## MizzBFly

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

mshoneyfly

I had a great time at the reunion but my curls didn't hold up, I just did the front KK style, we were in a rush and didn't take pics beforehand


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

16 weeks... It's been a breeze.... Thank god for wigs and scurl


----------



## Lilmama1011

12 weeks and one day, still don't know if i'm transitioning or doing a long stretch, i find dealing  with my hair after washing is not difficult, even though i air dried my hair is manageable and soft and i keep it simple. moisturize and seal day and night and tie it down at night , wake up do the same thing and put "hair candy" in my hair and a clip, applied on wash day a little of the argan oil ecostyler gel  and that's it, i might keep doing that boring do, i kind of want to relax, the curls don't last as long, maybe because i don't sleep like a princess...,


----------



## mshoneyfly

I am10 weeks post and will relax sometime within the next 4 weeks


----------



## FelaShrine

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

15 weeks. currently have cornrows in. Plan on taking them out on Sunday, do wash and set for 2 more weeks then touch up.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

10 weeks....


----------



## Lilmama1011

11 weeks and six days post relaxer and idk when my next TU, still don't know if i'm transitioning or not even though i have the urge to relax but since the stretch is going well it's pushing me forward, i'm looking to go the least 24 weeks to see the amount of hair i retained but of course if it can't be tamed or breakage from the amount of new growth i will relax


----------



## PuddingPop

I'm 4 days post. How's that for a stretch, lol. I just relaxed on Monday- ORS Lye Extra Strength.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

6 weeks post today......


----------



## AnjelLuvs

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

*18 weeks post, unsure if going to ever perm again...  Its like my mind is telling me no, but my eyes are saying yes... erplexed...





*


----------



## TLC1020

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

10 weeks post right now and not sure exactly when touch up.. Anywhere from 12-18 weeks depending on the texture and how it lay down...


----------



## Kim0105

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

3 weeks post tomorrow. Next planned touch up date is September 7th at 16 weeks.


----------



## mochalocks

4 weeks.  I'm not going to relax again until early September or October.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> 18 weeks post, unsure if going to ever perm again...  Its like my mind is telling me no, but my eyes are saying yes... erplexed...



You don't need a relaxer. Your waves look extremely manageable. You can do it!


----------



## pinkness27

Hi ladies,

How many weeks do you wait to relax underproccesed hair? Your normal stretch period or sooner?


----------



## Lilmama1011

pinkness27 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> How many weeks do you wait to relax underproccesed hair? Your normal stretch period or sooner?



normal stretch period


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

pinkness27 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> How many weeks do you wait to relax underproccesed hair? Your normal stretch period or sooner?



I only did a corrective once & I waited 8 or 10 weeks.


----------



## freckledface

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

13 weeks on Monday. I look a hot mess..at least I feel like it. I'm buying a relaxer today and will prob relax tomorrow.


----------



## Saludable84

9 weeks today I believe. Technically, I only have 1-3 weeks more to go (hard to believe) for my seasonal relaxer, but since I set myself for it, 7 more weeks to go. If I can hold out until the end of July, it would be so beautiful. 

I would really like to wait until August (beginning) to fulfill my 16 week stretch only because if I stretch that long, I will be an inch away from MBL if not already MBL at that time. 

This Silk Dream Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner is making stretching easier and CHI is making my rollerset hair a dream. It just might happen.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Lilmama1011

13 weeks and 6 days, dang that week flew almost two week later since I posted, it's not that hard managing new growth i getting to know my hair better. I'm debating should i relax in July because going to Vegas and don't want to look a mess paying gong out but than again i could just bring my flexi rods and look like i got a fresh roller set the next day, idk. What will seal the deal for me to relax is if detangling becomes a nightmare after washing, I hope not because that would be a lot of hair lost


----------



## FelaShrine

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



FelaShrine said:


> 15 weeks. currently have cornrows in. Plan on taking them out on Sunday, do wash and set for 2 more weeks then touch up.



My last wash day is tomorrow before my TU. 

Gonna get KeraPro from sallys as my DC for the TU..been hearing good things


----------



## Saludable84

FelaShrine said:


> My last wash day is tomorrow before my TU.
> 
> Gonna get KeraPro from sallys as my DC for the TU..been hearing good things



KeraPro is pretty good. The cones were the only reason I stopped using it (I can only use cones for styling). It is one of the best DC's I ever used though.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## tequilad28

12 weeks, getting my TU tmrw. I washed my hair a few days ago and did a protein treatment with nexxus emergencee


----------



## growinstrong

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

7 weeks post. Plan to relax at 10 weeks (July 6 )


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82

9 week post.  This Saturday I'll be 10 weeks and halfway through my stretch.  The first half is always the easiest.  My roots act right and my hair sits flat.  Hopefully the last part of my stretch will be great and I can retain two inches.  I'm about that much away from APL.  Relax date is 8/31.  Then I will relax again before my birthday 11.16 @ 11 weeks, then every 12 weeks thereafter.  I shortened the first one to be relaxed by my birthday; otherwise I would've gone the full 12 weeks.


----------



## Jewell

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 12 weeks and 1 day post relaxer. Next scheduled TU is July 24 at approx 4 months post, (actually 17 weeks), but idk if I will make it the way this NG is looking and feeling. Might TU the very last weekend of this month, which will be like 14 weeks post unless I get a henndigo application in to help tame my NG. 

Might try a coconut milk and lime juice mix to "relax" the NG a bit. I heard thru the grapevine it works. But I feel messy with this NG looking like it does...might be doing a TU in the next week or so depending on my hair and mood. Y'all making this in and out of rehab PJ curious about the KeraPro condish. I have Joico KeraPro conditioning shampoo...what a perfect match. KeraPro by Joico is now the Moisture Recovery Line I believe. I have that too. 

DominicanBrazilian82 Hey! [waves] all hail Scorpios...my bday is 11/12.  I will be due another TU around the middle or end of Nov. after a TU in July.


----------



## janaq2003

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

14.5 weeks post


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

7 weeks post, 6 1/2 more to go. So far, so darn good. I still can't wait for July 31st though. Shawty gon' swang!


----------



## niknakmac

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Three weeks post going for a sixteen week stretch.  I plan on getting some type of corn row updo at week 12 to carry me through.  I think I am going back to self relaxing.  I was not happy with the way my stylist was trying to rip through my hair last time.  I think she is annoyed that I don't come in more often and I don't let her "trim" every time I go in.  So before we have a major problem I am going to just stop going to her and go back to self relaxing.  I am also thinking I want more texture left in my hair.  My only worry is missing areas.


----------



## CodeRed

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

It'll be six months on July 1st and I'm getting a relaxer that day. I am not stretching for 6 months ever again lol. 4 months from now on.


----------



## spellinto

I am 4 months post (relaxed in March) and I may stretch until September!  If I do, this will be my longest stretch yet


----------



## MizzBFly

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

3 wks post on Thursday-stretching for 13+wks, but with the arrival of my SD avocado who knows  I could 4 months! i hope it makes my stretch more manageable.


----------



## soonergirl

CodeRed said:


> It'll be six months on July 1st and I'm getting a relaxer that day. I am not stretching for 6 months ever again lol. 4 months from now on.



Trying to go 6 months its just sooooo hard!! I'm 18 weeks and I'm caving..... My goal was 22-24 weeks... I'm trying to hold out but geesh!!


----------



## navila

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

11 weeks and 2 days. I might relax this week if I find the linange relaxer in this bss.


----------



## Lilmama1011

14 weeks and one day


----------



## Hyacinthe

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

currently 12 weeks post 5 more to goooo


----------



## Saludable84

5 and a half more weeks to go. Might just make it 3 and a half. Mostly out of anxiety. I really don't need a relaxer. 

Who knew texlaxed hair would make stretching easier.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

8 weeks post today and only 12 more to go!


----------



## TamaraShaniece

12 weeks down and 12 weeks to go....

Stretching and not using heat has become such a normal habit for me and I'm so proud of myself. 

I went from struggling to stretch past 6 weeks, now I struggle to remember to relax my hair.


----------



## mshoneyfly

13 weeks post relaxer as of thursday. I am not sure when I will relax. I just wanna do henna glosses and coconut milk dc's forever!

Jewell
DominicanBrazilian82
Fellow Scorpio in da house!!

I am gonna see how long I can stretch. I feel like Ive learned so much about my hair lately;maybe I can do it. 

Jewell, I read about this dc recipe for growth:

Coconut milk or cream
Coconut oil
Honey
Lime juice

Im gonna try it soon. I did coconut milk and avg last weekend then followed up with my pink clay mix and it helped clean up the excessive shedding


----------



## brittle_hair

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

8 weeks post today will relax in 2 weeks was going to relax next week so my hair is fresh for taking clients to the Henley Royal Regatta on 4th july, but I think I will just roller set and wear an up do and stick with my 10 weeks.


----------



## jerseyjill

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I can't give you weeks, but it's been since September 2012 - so 9 months, about 36 weeks. I was going to relax this month, but I think I will wait until October -- my birthday. Lol


----------



## KiWiStyle

Currently 9.5 weeks post and 8-10 more to go.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## browneyedgrl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

For some reason I forgot to write in my calendar and lost track.  I suspect I'm 7-8 weeks now.


----------



## lamaria211

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

6 weeks post tomorrow, ill probably TU sometime in sept.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

8 weeks post, 5 1/2 weeks to go


----------



## Kim0105

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

5 weeks post. Touch up in November at 24 weeks.


----------



## Saludable84

11 weeks. 2 more weeks before I can entertain the thought of relaxing. 5 more weeks if I follow my ultimate goal.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## yaya24

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

21 weeks post as of this past Friday.

I'm getting a TU on July 3rd.


----------



## Lilmama1011

15weeks post


----------



## Evolving78

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

3 weeks post, either in Aug or Sept. i am going to let my hair decide when it is time.


----------



## Saludable84

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



sunnieb said:


> 8 weeks post today and only 12 more to go!



Your siggie though


----------



## Lilmama1011

jerseyjill said:


> I can't give you weeks, but it's been since September 2012 - so 9 months, about 36 weeks. I was going to relax this month, but I think I will wait until October -- my birthday. Lol



October what, mine is the 11th jerseyjill


----------



## ravenhairedcharm

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

2 weeks post, next relaxer in 10-12 weeks...


----------



## beloved1bx

12 weeks post and that is when I usually relax. But my stylist didn't have an open appt and I won't be around the next 2 weekends so looks like I'll be stretching 15 weeks. I stretched that long once before and it was NOT a good time. The knots and tangles were too much. I'm having a much diff experience this time and my new growth isn't too much of a hassle which is why I feel comfortable waiting a little longer for my touch-up.


----------



## mschristine

3 weeks post.. Relaxing at 10 weeks post before I leave on vacation


----------



## Lilmama1011

15 weeks and two days, depending on how my wash day goes next week will deer mine if i will relax at 17 weeks, i tried a new way to way instead of four sections i did two and let hair go to the back, I had tangles and lost quite a bit but not sure if new growth has gotten longer and starting to twist up when water hits is report i need to stick to my regular wash routine


----------



## Saludable84

While I'm officially 12 weeks, I mark the date incorrectly on my calendar to push me a couple extra days. Not in a rush to relax, but I will start getting my supplies soon just in case I can't take it anymore.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## tfrazie

1 week post. My first relaxer in over 5 years. Idk if I will go 3 or 4 months. I'll have to keep y'all posted.


----------



## cynd

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I self-relaxed last week just shy of 24 weeks and it was an epic FAIL.  I did a mid-relaxer protein step and didn't really smooth or leave the relaxer on as long as I should have and unless you saw me relax, you'd never think anything had been done to my NG because there's no visible change.  So now I'm perclumped and don't know what to do.  I'm afraid to go back to a salon and clearly I don't have any self-relaxer skills.  What do to, what to do...


----------



## mshoneyfly

cynd said:


> I self-relaxed last week just shy of 24 weeks and it was an epic FAIL.  I did a mid-relaxer protein step and didn't really smooth or leave the relaxer on as long as I should have and unless you saw me relax, you'd never think anything had been done to my NG because there's no visible change.  So now I'm perclumped and don't know what to do.  I'm afraid to go back to a salon and clearly I don't have any self-relaxer skills.  What do to, what to do...



cynd

I would invest in a kitchen timer or use your cell phone alarm to keep track of the time. Set a certain time and don't go past that time; no matter what!

If you have a lot of long hair; consider the half and half method. Either way, also consider making small parts before you start the process to speed up the application time. And your hair should be well conditioned and moisturized before you get started.  

Or maybe it was the type of relaxer you used that caused the non results.


----------



## cynd

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



mshoneyfly said:


> @cynd
> 
> I would invest in a kitchen timer or use your cell phone alarm to keep track of the time. Set a certain time and don't go past that time; no matter what!
> 
> If you have a lot of long hair; consider the half and half method. Either way, also consider making small parts before you start the process to speed up the application time. And your hair should be well conditioned and moisturized before you get started.
> 
> Or maybe it was the type of relaxer you used that caused the non results.


 
Thanks for the suggestions @mshoneyfly. I don't use a timer and never even thought about it. I don't have a lot of hair (thin/low density) and I used ORS on my roots only. I also cowashed and did a DC a couple of days before.  I was going for texlaxed and ORS has worked for me in the past. Perhaps I left the protein conditioner on too long as well? IDK. I cowashed yesterday and although my roots don't look any different than they did before I relaxed, they are a tad bit softer and easier to comb through so hopefully I can hold off trying to correct my error for a few weeks. I'm shooting for 12 but we'll see how that goes.


----------



## LovelyRo

I'm 8 weeks post trying to make it to 12!


----------



## xu93texas

I'm 7 weeks post-goal is to stretch 15 weeks.


----------



## Beamodel

Zero...
Just relaxed my hair today. I was only 10 wks post but my shedding had gotten ubberly out of control.


----------



## Nix08

9 I think. ..11 to go.


----------



## longhairdreaming

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 14 weeks post today(finally got the calculations right thanks to timeanddate.com)...two more weeks till relaxer.


----------



## Hyacinthe

I'm 14 weeks n I can't wait till its week 17

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

13 weeks post. Trying to make it to 20 because I already had too many relaxers this year.


----------



## brittle_hair

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

9 weeks post today, will either relax next week or wait another week depending on how my newgrowth feels when I wash tomorrow


----------



## Kim0105

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

6 weeks post today. Shooting for 24.....18 weeks to go.


----------



## Lilmama1011

16 weeks tomorrow


----------



## Miss617

13 weeks and 1 day. Will be relaxing in 3 weeks.


----------



## mschristine

4.5 weeks post and my new growth is coming through. Giving my hair and scalp a spa day today...it needs it...relaxing in 5.5 weeks


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

10 weeks post today!

Half way through my 20 week stretch!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Coming up on 15 weeks. I have box braids in my hair so I'll stretch it to 20 weeks w/ them in.


----------



## Saludable84

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Ill be back in a week when Im a week post lol.


----------



## Babygrowth

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Coming up on 5 weeks post got 11wks to go...


----------



## FelaShrine

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

1 week post.

When yall get your touch-ups, esp those with fine hair, how often do you moisture and seal?


----------



## ScorpioLove

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

12 weeks and about 5 or 6 more to go


----------



## naija24

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

coming up to 3 weeks post. 

EDIT: Starting a 10 months stretch. No relaxers until April next year.


----------



## Kim0105

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

7 weeks post. 17 more weeks to go.


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

10 weeks, 10 weeks to go.


----------



## Sweetie123

21 weeks post with 3 more to go


----------



## naija24

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Sweetie123 said:


> 21 weeks post with 3 more to go



Sweetie123 congrats on the super long stretch. What was your method?


----------



## Toy

9 wks 1 more week to go. 10 wks is my limit.


----------



## Jobwright

FelaShrine said:


> 1 week post.
> 
> When yall get your touch-ups, esp those with fine hair, how often do you moisture and seal?



I am 1 week post (and a few days). I m/s daily.


----------



## MGA2013

12 weeks post by this Saturday.. 16 more to go!


----------



## GrowAHead

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

8 weeks post - relaxing at 14 weeks (Aug 24th I believe)


----------



## ParisianCoconut

Hello ladies 

I'm currently 12 weeks post, I'm on my first 6 month stretch.  BTW I'm a newbie but a long time lurker


----------



## Lilmama1011

17 weeks and 2 days


----------



## Lilmama1011

ParisianCoconut said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> I'm currently 12 weeks post, I'm on my first 6 month stretch.  BTW I'm a newbie but a long time lurker



How is it going ParisianCoconut


----------



## tasha5951

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Tomorrow will be 3 weeks for me and I think I'm going to go till 16 so I have 13 weeks left.


----------



## ParisianCoconut

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Lilmama1011 said:


> How is it going ParisianCoconut



Pretty good but I must say that it is only due to my 24/7 wet buns  . 

Since I don't use direct heat and don't want to airdry because of my thick roots, I just cowash every morning, put some homemade pudding on it to sleek them edges and I'm good to go.

I also use a spray of hibiscus tea + glycerin + jojoba and grapeseed oils during the day to keep my hair moisturized and tame the poofiness I got sometimes.

So far, so good. I got minimal breakage with this method and my hair seems to be happy doing is own life without me styling it or playing in it all day long


----------



## Jewell

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm exactly 1 week post, next TU is 12 weeks away on Oct. 4.


----------



## bebezazueta

9 weeks post on Friday. I got solange braids at 7 weeks post. I plan to relax 9/6 @ 17 weeks post. Taking out my braids at 16 weeks post. 

Hope I can last that long. Hoping to be grazing WL!  Fingers crossed.


----------



## KiWiStyle

I'm 13 weeks post today and plan to stretch another 4-7 weeks.  I would love to achieve a 5 month stretch and plan to achieve that by wearing my hair in 4 Celie braids underneath a wig.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ghanagirl23

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 16 weeks post its been rough but protective styles are honestly making me stretch this long I am going to stretch for another 4 more weeks finally Im so happy lol


----------



## Sweetie123

naija24 said:


> Sweetie123 congrats on the super long stretch. What was your method?



Thank you. 
To be honest I was suppose to relax at 16 weeks then I was too busy and forgot about it. 

I wear wigs monday to friday for work, underneath the wig I M&S daily, wear flat twists and mostly DC every week. Oh and I'm really patient when detangling. 
I hope this helps.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kandiekj100

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 16 weeks and I'm aiming to stretch until 6 months (I guess 24 weeks), which would put me out to mid-end of September. It seems so far away. I made it through my  last stretch with a lot of wigs but it is so hot in Florida right now, I just don't want to wear wigs day in and day out.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82

13 weeks this Saturday.  Stretching till 20.


----------



## lamaria211

8 weeks on fri. and newgrowth is super thick n fry


----------



## jerseyhaircare

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

12 weeks post. Minimum 16-maybe 20 if I can keep it in a decent bun.


----------



## growbaby

8 weeks post, unsure of how many I have left


----------



## niknakmac

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Seven weeks post. Going for 16 weeks or more.  I am getting some spring twists at week ten.


----------



## mamaore

Relaxed July 6th so 6 days post. 12 week or 13 weeks to go


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

11 weeks post today.


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



sunnieb said:


> 11 weeks post today.


 
Me too  I never thought I'd be a stretcher


----------



## Supergirl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

alittle more than 1 week post. Self-relaxing was so much easier at 12/13 weeks post than when I go longer.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I think im coming up on week 16....although it does not feel like it. If so,  i have 4 weeks to go.


----------



## Saludable84

1 week. When I scratch I feel scalp. Find me in 5 weeks when I'm searching my scalp again...

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

7 weeks post. Obvious new growth but hair is manageable. Hangin in there till 13 week.


----------



## spellinto

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

My flexi rod set looked so great yesterday! I loved the look of it and Boyfriend said I looked beautiful!  It was so easy to do that I may make it a regular hairstyle!  I didn't sleep with a satin pillowcase last night, and I wore my hair out all day today in the heat, so I'm treating my hair to a light protein DC overnight.


----------



## mrs.reese

28 weeks post


----------



## Lilmama1011

18 weeks, going to relax next weeks should just do the full 5 months but nope, it's starting to get harder detangling in the shower, new growth seems to be thicker on the top part and I'm losing unnecessary hair


----------



## brittle_hair

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

1 week post relaxing again in 9 weeks - sep 14th


----------



## hypek

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am one day post-relaxer after a 15 wk stretch. Next one should be Sept. 5th at 12 weeks.


----------



## mschristine

6 weeks post..relaxing in about 4 weeks before I leave for vacation


----------



## LovelyRo

I'm 11 weeks post. I think I might relax next week... Don't think I can make it through the end of the month unless I get braids.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Nix08 said:


> Me too  I never thought I'd be a stretcher



Nix08 - hang in there Missie!  We're going all the way to 20 weeks!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

11 weeks post and texturizing at 14 weeks post.


----------



## Miss617

16 weeks, 2 days. Relaxing Saturday.


----------



## longhairdreaming

I'm 16 weeks post and I thought I would relax on Sat but now I'm not so sure. I may keep stretching till the end of Sept....not sure.


----------



## naija24

4 weeks post. I've got another 36 to go 

Thank God for braids.


----------



## Lilmama1011

0 days post!!! I did 18 weeks, omg I am having a great hair day, I relaxed with Mizani butter blend and it came out excellent, this time i didn't do the half and half method and I like it that way, SO helped me because I was throwing a tantrum in the middle of it. I always start it and then feel like its too messy and time consuming, and he came in there and went to WORK on my hair! He was moving so fast and carefully. He said he watched a YouTube video while i was sleep yesterday AWWW. He was like " the most important part is the smoothing part, if you don't smooth it right it won't come out right" and I said "uh huh" and let him do most of the work. I used the neutralizing shampoo and hair was dry as all HE!! And tangly, I was like "you gonna help me, because you have the patience for my hair". I neutralized 3 times and washed with Jane carter shampoo twice (I know that's a lot but I had to make sure everything was out) i then used V05 clarifying kiwi conditioner (OMG I loooove it!!!!). The Jane carter softened it up but the the V05, I kid you not, softened my hair so much, and melted the tangles out, I ran my hand through my hair sooooo easily I stunned. I will forever purchase that V05 and I think it's the new formula. I usually have tangled hair and lose a lot of hair on my relaxer day, sure didn't this time. 5 months ago i had a setback because my ends was thin and I flat ironed my hair and pulled my thin ends off, I am proud to announce it is almost even with the rest of my hair, I do not know how that happened but i am soooo grateful and happy. I guess moisturizing and sealing and trimming some of the thin ends helped a lot. This time i think I will stretch 10 weeks to 12 weeks. Deep conditioning over night, bout to go night night


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Lilmama1011 your post literally made me smile   Glad your hair turned out so nice


----------



## Saludable84

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

2 weeks post. The comb glides right through!!! Im gonna miss that in a few weeks when the combs stops and falls on the floor midway through my hair.


----------



## Cattypus1

Lilmama1011 said:


> 0 days post!!! I did 18 weeks, omg I am having a great hair day, I relaxed with Mizani butter blend and it came out excellent, this time i didn't do the half and half method and I like it that way, SO helped me because I was throwing a tantrum in the middle of it. I always start it and then feel like its too messy and time consuming, and he came in there and went to WORK on my hair! He was moving so fast and carefully. He said he watched a YouTube video while i was sleep yesterday AWWW. He was like " the most important part is the smoothing part, if you don't smooth it right it won't come out right" and I said "uh huh" and let him do most of the work. I used the neutralizing shampoo and hair was dry as all HE!! And tangly, I was like "you gonna help me, because you have the patience for my hair". I neutralized 3 times and washed with Jane carter shampoo twice (I know that's a lot but I had to make sure everything was out) i then used V05 clarifying kiwi conditioner (OMG I loooove it!!!!). The Jane carter softened it up but the the V05, I kid you not, softened my hair so much, and melted the tangles out, I ran my hand through my hair sooooo easily I stunned. I will forever purchase that V05 and I think it's the new formula. I usually have tangled hair and lose a lot of hair on my relaxer day, sure didn't this time. 5 months ago i had a setback because my ends was thin and I flat ironed my hair and pulled my thin ends off, I am proud to announce it is almost even with the rest of my hair, I do not know how that happened but i am soooo grateful and happy. I guess moisturizing and sealing and trimming some of the thin ends helped a lot. This time i think I will stretch 10 weeks to 12 weeks. Deep conditioning over night, bout to go night night



Girl, your SO sounds like a keeper. How sweet of him to pay attention, look it up and jump in there and help. So cool. A clarifying conditioner...sounds interesting.


----------



## jerseyjill

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

10 months - I guess that's 41 weeks. I really don't want to relax it because I actually like the texture of my new growth. It's so soft, because I have been put on  to Komaza Care coconut milk and Califia leave in. It brings out the softness of my hair. I guess I will relax and trim for my bday in October and then stretch it another year. *Lesigh*


----------



## Lilmama1011

Cattypus1 said:


> Girl, your SO sounds like a keeper. How sweet of him to pay attention, look it up and jump in there and help. So cool. A clarifying conditioner...sounds interesting.



Cattypus1 yes, try it its cheap too, you won't feel bad and I'm so grateful to have him


----------



## Chrissy811

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

13 now I start a new job in 3 weeks so I will relax for that. I'm going to try to make it until December after that, for all the holiday parties and such.


----------



## lavaflow99

16 weeks today!  I usually relax at 16 weeks but I'm out of town this week. So I have to wait till next Thursday at 17 weeks post.  First time I have gone this long.  I cowashed today and it wasn't terrible.  Wen has become a lifesaver!


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

5 weeks and counting


----------



## Hairology

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

40 weeks post, not sure of when or if I will get a touch up.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

12 weeks post today. Relaxer day in 8 weeks.


----------



## AlliCat

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



sunnieb said:


> 12 weeks post today. Relaxer day in 8 weeks.



Ditto!


----------



## mamaline

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 4 weeks post and next relaxer is in 9 weeks.


----------



## KiWiStyle

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 13 weeks post with 4-7 more weeks to go.


----------



## Babysaffy

16 weeks and 4 days. Aiming to continue til my birthday week in mid October or until I break


----------



## Saludable84

Finally 5 weeks. Damn how time flies.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## mshoneyfly

5 weeks post. Time to start cowashing!!  We'll see if I can stretch past 14 weeks without getting breakage and mega shedding


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Almost 15 weeks post and I think I may stretch it on out to 18 to 20 weeks.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Almost 15 weeks post and I think I may stretch it on out to 18 to 20 weeks.



EnExitStageLeft get it boo... I'm 16 weeks post and want to relax like right now!!! But I'll definitely be going to 20!!!


----------



## Americka

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

13 weeks and possibly transitioning. If not, going for 20 weeks.


----------



## JudithO

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

10 weeks post this week... My NG is doing well... but i noticed I'm shedding more than usual... I'm focusing on retaining every inch so i may just relax this weekend...


----------



## naija24

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 7 weeks post this week. My braids will have been installed for 4 weeks by Saturday. Debating whether to keep them in until the end of August or mid-September. 

I am still not sure if I am transitioning or stretching my relaxer. But I want to be a healthy NL before I even consider a touch up. Nothing is more depressing than getting your hair done and not seeing ANY growth.


----------



## Lilmama1011

JudithO said:


> 10 weeks post this week... My NG is doing well... but i noticed I'm shedding more than usual... I'm focusing on retaining every inch so i may just relax this weekend...



Avocado mask? It reduces shedding, just found out its protein not moisture like some say,  have to follow up with dc. Do you do a protein treatment before relaxing?  If so that would be great so you can decide whether you want to still relax or not JudithO


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

Just finished a 24 week stretch  proud of myself!!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

19 weeks. Relaxing at 20 weeks. I could keep going but I have an event soon.


----------



## Saludable84

JudithO said:


> 10 weeks post this week... My NG is doing well... but i noticed I'm shedding more than usual... I'm focusing on retaining every inch so i may just relax this weekend...



Each stretch, I try to go the extra week. I'll stop if the co s start to outweigh the pros though.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## JudithO

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Lilmama1011 said:


> Avocado mask? It reduces shedding, just found out its protein not moisture like some say,  have to follow up with dc. Do you do a protein treatment before relaxing?  If so that would be great so you can decide whether you want to still relax or not @JudithO



Never tried the mask..... Maybe I will.... I dont do the protein treatment the week before... too lazy... lol @Lilmama1011


----------



## SweetSunshine

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Currently 9 weeks post, will be Texlaxing at 18 weeks post. 

Goal: Retain!


----------



## longhairdreaming

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

0 weeks post finally relaxed tonight at 19 weeks. Not sure when I'll relax again...maybe sometime in November.


----------



## jerseyjill

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

11 months. Next year sometime. Lol


----------



## Jobwright

5 weeks post. Will relax at the end of September unless I can go longer. 9.21 will be 12 weeks, 9.27 will be 13 weeks. One of those is my goal unless I can wait it out to the end of October.


----------



## Lilmama1011

3 weeks exactly!  Wow it has gone fast. Edges still look good. I had soooo much new growth before anything looks and feels very manageable.  Going for 12 weeks  this stretch


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

9 weeks post. I'll end the stretch sometime after next week -- just whenever my hair starts to freak out.


----------



## janeemat

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am right at 10 weeks post!  My hair has been good so we have been getting along just fine.  I will relax between 12-14 wk.  I have it scheduled out to Sept 6th so we will see if she cooperates.  I am trying to get my relaxers to the 1st weekend of each quarter....March, June, Sept and Dec.  We shall see....


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

14 weeks post and still planning to go until at least 20 weeks.........or longer...


----------



## Luprisi

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 19 weeks post and hoping to wait until the end of August if not longer. I'm attempting a 6 month stretch for the first time so I have to play it by ear.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

15 weeks post!


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

13 weeks post and will relax in 2 more weeks.


----------



## mshoneyfly

6 weeks post today!!


----------



## Jobwright

mshoneyfly said:


> 6 weeks post today!!



I'm 6 weeks post today too!!!!!


----------



## tequilad28

7 weeks, 5 more to go


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Rozlewis said:


> 13 weeks post and will relax in 2 more weeks.



Wishful thinking. I am 11 weeks post today and will relax in 2 more weeks which will make me 13 weeks post.


----------



## naija24

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

i'm 8 weeks post this week. my longest stretch this year because my hair is finally growing out.

i want to wait it out until the last week of August, which would put me at 10 weeks (longest stretch in a year). That's when I plan to take out my braids and deep condition my hair like nothing else.

I'm still wondering if it would be possible for me to stretch for 12 weeks. Relaxers 4 times a year would be nice.


----------



## kim1006

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I had my last relaxer in early May and I am trying to hold off until early October for my next touch up - after swim season ends for me.


----------



## Monaleezza

I'm only 6 weeks post. 

Back in the day I used to be crying out for a relaxer at this point. Look how far we've come.
I'm so early in my stretch relaxing isn't even a passing thought,


----------



## Lilmama1011

Monaleezza said:


> I'm only 6 weeks post.
> 
> Back in the day I used to be crying out for a relaxer at this point. Look how far we've come.
> I'm so early in my stretch relaxing isn't even a passing thought,



I agree, around that six week mark i use to be ready to get a relaxer Monaleeza


----------



## Naphy

I'm 8 month post (about 30 weeks)  Never thought I will get this far ! I plan to relax on the 12 month mark, can't wait to see the results !


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

20 weeks post


----------



## xu93texas

I'm 13 weeks post.


----------



## bklynbornNbred

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



bklynbornNbred said:


> I need to listen to myself and stop pushing it. Right now I'm one day post - relaxed yesterday (4/11/13) 14 weeks/1 day. My hair was a mess these last two weeks so at my current growth rate 12 weeks is the MAX if I'm wearing it out.
> 
> Next touch up will be in June (unless I weave it up for the summer). I'll decide later may do touch up June and then weave it up for the winter so by next spring I'll be close to WL.
> 
> Good news is I'm BSL on my short bra and my low bra and creeping up on MBL. I should be there before end of the year .


 
Ended up relaxing on July 18 at 14 weeks. Had to do a trim but I'm still scratching on MBL in places. Next relaxer will be in October unless I weave it up or wig it up for the fall/winter months. Leaning towards wigs so I can still wash and do a full reveal in the spring.


----------



## Saludable84

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

6 weeks post. I scratched my head and reality set in. Its getting real in there. Im aiming for 13-16 weeks this time so Im bracing myself.


----------



## naija24

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Hey ladies,

I am 8 weeks post and this is my usual time to relax. However, I'm trying to avoid it for another 12 weeks or transition.

What the blazes do I do to manage this new growth? I have one inch of NG all over and due to the biotin I took for just 2 weeks it's super thick and nappy. Any suggestions? I'm considering a keratin treatment but I'm worried about putting anything unnatural on my head right now.


----------



## Saludable84

naija24 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I am 8 weeks post and this is my usual time to relax. However, I'm trying to avoid it for another 12 weeks or transition.
> 
> What the blazes do I do to manage this new growth? I have one inch of NG all over and due to the biotin I took for just 2 weeks it's super thick and nappy. Any suggestions? I'm considering a keratin treatment but I'm worried about putting anything unnatural on my head right now.



How long is your hair and what are you trying to do?

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## kandiekj100

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Just broke out the calendar and apparently I'm 22 weeks this Saturday. I contemplated taking out my crochet kinky twists and flat-ironing sooner than I intended (2 weeks from Saturday), however I may not do that after all, seeing how close I am. I may just take out the crochet twists, and either bun or wig for the next couple wigs, then just flat-iron when I relax. 

Not sure if I'll do another 6 month stretch. I can do 4 to 4 1/2 months pretty easy. Each time I've done this long of a stretch I get the urge to chop it all off and go back natural.


----------



## lana

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Texlaxed, but still checking in. 

I'm 10 weeks in and not even feeling it. I have new growth, but it's not bothersome. I think I'll stretch until after winter. One texlax a year seems to help me retain the most length.


----------



## divachyk

naija24 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I am 8 weeks post and this is my usual time to relax. However, I'm trying to avoid it for another 12 weeks or transition.
> 
> What the blazes do I do to manage this new growth? I have one inch of NG all over and due to the biotin I took for just 2 weeks it's super thick and nappy. Any suggestions? I'm considering a keratin treatment but I'm worried about putting anything unnatural on my head right now.



Hey naija24....you were just featured on Just Grow Already (right?)...  I'm Divachyk from Relaxed Thairapy. Anywho, tea rinsing, pre-pooing, dry DCing, DCing with honey or pre-pooing with honey, coconut milk rinses...those are a few softening options.


----------



## Lucie

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Almost 8 weeks post. But my hair is acting like it is 16 weeks post.


----------



## MizzBFly

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

11wks strong tomorrow, hoping to resist until December while working these twist yaassss honey 5 months....
... but if there is too much breakage, knotting or dreading out comes the ORS and olive oil

I don't have time for a senseless setback


----------



## mshoneyfly

naija24 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I am 8 weeks post and this is my usual time to relax. However, I'm trying to avoid it for another 12 weeks or transition.
> 
> What the blazes do I do to manage this new growth? I have one inch of NG all over and due to the biotin I took for just 2 weeks it's super thick and nappy. Any suggestions? I'm considering a keratin treatment but I'm worried about putting anything unnatural on my head right now.



Cowashing w/tresemme naturals works for me. Also AVG mixed into my DC's along with ayurvedic powders. Moisturizing with a water based product. Australian pink clay dc masque works well and she moisture ABS purification masque is nice too. I agree with Nix08 that tea and coconut milk rinses help to soften the hair and keep it hydrated.

ETA:  I am 7 weeks post texturizer on saturday. Im shooting for a 15-16 week stretch this time. We will see


----------



## naija24

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Saludable84 said:


> How long is your hair and what are you trying to do?
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



My hair is neck length. I'd like to get to full shoulder length. I know it's pretty short in terms of goals compared to others but that's all I want! I want straight hair. Curls and stuff don't fit my face.


----------



## naija24

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



divachyk said:


> Hey naija24....you were just featured on Just Grow Already (right?)...  I'm Divachyk from Relaxed Thairapy. Anywho, tea rinsing, pre-pooing, dry DCing, DCing with honey or pre-pooing with honey, coconut milk rinses...those are a few softening options.



GASP GASP WOOOW. Yes, I was. It was like meeting Oprah. I was so flattered.

I can try coconut milk when I go shopping tomorrow. Tea rinsing is also an option. I hate sticky stuff so honey may be out.

My hair is soooooo thick, I love it. If anything, the thickness is what is keeping me from going into a salon right now. Plus, fear of salons now since being a member here as long as I have. If I can maybe I'll stretch it to next week. I'm still debating if I want to transition. I barely have patience for my new growth now, I can't imagine 2 years.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

16 weeks post and counting.......


----------



## Misseyl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?  -6 weeks

When is your next touch up?  October

What relaxer will you use? Phytorelaxer Index I

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?  Self relax in two sections.
__________________


----------



## divachyk

naija24 said:


> GASP GASP WOOOW. Yes, I was. It was like meeting Oprah. I was so flattered.
> 
> I can try coconut milk when I go shopping tomorrow. Tea rinsing is also an option. I hate sticky stuff so honey may be out.
> 
> My hair is soooooo thick, I love it. If anything, the thickness is what is keeping me from going into a salon right now. Plus, fear of salons now since being a member here as long as I have. If I can maybe I'll stretch it to next week. I'm still debating if I want to transition. I barely have patience for my new growth now, I can't imagine 2 years.



naija24 stretching annoys me so I know I'm not ready to be natural. However, my stylist tells me having natural hair vs. relaxed with natural ng is no comparison. She said natural hair - one texture - is easier to manage than two textures - relaxed & natural ng. I'll take her word for it for now. You don't have to be salon phobic if you have a good stylist. Honey isn't sticky when mixed with conditioner. I heat the honey & conditioner together for 15-30 seconds then apply.


----------



## naija24

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

divachyk yeeeeeah, i'm over it. i'd like to transition. i'd get a lot of street cred from my friends who are all natural heads. but i'm really not a fan. if anything, i'll tell my stylist on Monday not to make my hair bone straight. I really like texture a lot. maybe i'll go a texlaxed route. But yeah, I reeeeally can't stand stretching right now.

It's not so much being salonphobic, but all of my setbacks in the past occurred because I went to a salon.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

16 wks post and cruising right now, currently my stretch was cruising to 20 weeks post, but I may push a full 6 months. WHY NOT?!


----------



## Saludable84

naija24 said:


> My hair is neck length. I'd like to get to full shoulder length. I know it's pretty short in terms of goals compared to others but that's all I want! I want straight hair. Curls and stuff don't fit my face.



Girl, there is nothing wrong with the goal. Variety is the spice of life and not everyone prefers longs hair. How are you wearing your hair now. I know you had braids before, but what are you doing now to help with the stretch.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## lamaria211

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Does anybody relax at 8 weeks post?


----------



## Saludable84

lamaria211 said:


> Does anybody relax at 8 weeks post?



I did once last year. I wished I waited, but I was also just transitioning to texlax then too.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## nicki6

I am 14 weeks post and have no idea when I will relax. I have a Creta wig that blends perfectly with my new growth so I am in no hurry.

Eta:  this is my longest stretch in yrs.


----------



## growbaby

13 weeks post, will relax at 18 weeks


----------



## yaya24

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'll be relaxing my roots at 11 weeks post on 9/20
Currently 7 weeks post.


----------



## Jobwright

I'll be 8 weeks this Saturday. I think I will touch up by the end of the week and do my corrective at that time as well.  I will clarify tonight and do a Aphogee 2 min tonight as well followed by a super duper DC to prepare my hair.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

2 days....giving it some much needed TLC.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

lamaria211 said:


> Does anybody relax at 8 weeks post?



I dont have any NG @ 8 weeks....


----------



## mshoneyfly

I will be 8 weeks post on Sat too Jobwright

I have more NG than usual (yay!!) but it seems too early for me. I really don't feel like styling it and Im supposed to be avoiding direct heat. Im sooo lazy lately!!  I'll try to hold out until week 10.


----------



## FemmeFatale

Wow I'm 16 weeks post!!! I took down my install last night after 14 weeks! I can wait to relax this week to see my progress!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

8 or 9 weeks post I'm trying to hold off to around my bday (Dec 28) to relax so 18 weeks to go.... Maybe


----------



## naija24

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 9 weeks post and I'm getting my touch up today.

would it be rude if i just got a touch up and left the salon without getting any styling done? i feel like all my setbacks occurred when they started fooling around with my hair. No, woman, I don't want curls or whatever. I didn't ask you for a trim. All that nonsense. Just relax it, wrap it and let me go on my merry way.


----------



## Jobwright

mshoneyfly said:


> I will be 8 weeks post on Sat too Jobwright
> 
> I have more NG than usual (yay!!) but it seems too early for me. I really don't feel like styling it and Im supposed to be avoiding direct heat. Im sooo lazy lately!!  I'll try to hold out until week 10.



I have a lot of new growth too, and super surprising!  I initially was gonna wait til mid September, but I am starting to experience some breakage in the areas that need the corrective, so I'm going back in...


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

naija24 said:


> I'm 9 weeks post and I'm getting my touch up today.
> 
> would it be rude if i just got a touch up and left the salon without getting any styling done? i feel like all my setbacks occurred when they started fooling around with my hair. No, woman, I don't want curls or whatever. I didn't ask you for a trim. All that nonsense. Just relax it, wrap it and let me go on my merry way.



Loloo not rude at all. I used to do it all the time. Once they rinse my conditioner out, I throw on my conditioning cap & headed home to air dry. Lol


----------



## GettingKinky

I'll be 9 weeks tomorrow. Going until 16 weeks. Every time I get to week 16 I debate going natural, but I always go for my touch-up. Maybe after I get rid of my bonelaxed ends. I will reconsider.


----------



## janeemat

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



naija24 said:


> I'm 9 weeks post and I'm getting my touch up today.
> 
> would it be rude if i just got a touch up and left the salon without getting any styling done? i feel like all my setbacks occurred when they started fooling around with my hair. No, woman, I don't want curls or whatever. I didn't ask you for a trim. All that nonsense. Just relax it, wrap it and let me go on my merry way.


 
No, just make sure all of the relaxer is properly washed out.  For years my nape area was broken from having my relaxer done at the salon because they half washed out the relaxer.  However, I did fine a wonderful stylist that nurtured it back right before finding LHCF.  But now I just do them myself.


----------



## GrowAHead

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

13 weeks now... relaxing this upcoming weekend at 14 weeks and I CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## Lilmama1011

5 weeks and two days


----------



## naija24

I think 8 weeks is my standard for stretching. Terrified of breakage. 

My next touch up is scheduled for October 15.


----------



## outspokenwallflower

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

6 days post... Love freshly relaxed hair. Hanging onto the joy of non-reversion from new growth for as long as possible...


----------



## KPH

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I don't know but it no longers attempts to lay flat no matter how tight I tie the scarf, slather on gell and oil or water....NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brwnbeauti

I am about 13 wks post. Thought I was relaxing today but the beauty store only had Mizani relaxer that was spelled "rhelaxer" i was like huh?


----------



## Chrismiss

Just ended a 4 month stretch today, so I'm one hour post. Im pleased with my growth and hair health. Used Wen exclusively to cleanse my hair from last relaxer to this one. Next relaxer in December or January.


----------



## mochalocks

I think I'm 19 weeks post... I'll be relaxing the first week of September.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

17 weeks post yesterday!


----------



## Beamodel

8 wks post. Trying to hold out for a lil while longer but it's so hard. My new growth is always so dry.


----------



## Saludable84

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



CafedeBelleza said:


> I am about 13 wks post. Thought I was relaxing today but the beauty store only had Mizani relaxer that was spelled "rhelaxer" i was like huh?



Those are the Originals. The BB is new school. I usually only hear mixed reviews on the BB line. I can't even relaxer shop til October the earliest, since I'm already 7 weeks post. Hope you find the one your are looking for.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Beamodel said:


> 8 wks post. Trying to hold out for a lil while longer but it's so hard. My new growth is always so dry.



So you apply deep conditioners relaxer style and moisturize and seal daily? Beamodel


----------



## shasha8685

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 16 (or 17) weeks post. I should be relaxing now but I want to wait until mid to late September to relax again


----------



## camilla

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

two weeks post after a four month stretch i will relax again in december if im not weaved up just made MBL


----------



## Lilmama1011

Six weeks, hair is doing fine, will be relaxing in 6 weeks


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

10 days


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

About 18 weeks and relaxing tonight


----------



## FemmeFatale

I'm at 17 weeks and getting a touchup today!!! I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

FemmeFatale you should join us in the relaxed buddy thread after.  Several of us are relaxing this week


----------



## Nix08

8 hours post.   16-18 weeks to go


----------



## brittle_hair

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

8 weeks post, trying to hold out until 10 but I think my last relaxer was slightly underprocessed.  Currently setting the ends of my hair on satin rollers before bed and then rocking a wavy ponytail with a banana clip.  I guess I'm not struggling, but the roots are definitely visible.


----------



## ChannieBoo3

I am 5 weeks post and plan on relaxing at 10-12 weeks .. I'll stretch longer during the winter .


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

18 weeks post today!

I might try to go 24 weeks.  I haven't decided yet.  My hair is doing so well, I don't have the desire to relax it just yet.


----------



## bebezazueta

Relaxed yesterday @ 16 weeks post. Hair is still wet from air drying. SMH!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

bebezazueta said:


> Relaxed yesterday @ 16 weeks post. Hair is still wet from air drying. SMH!



Yayy! Are we going to see pics??


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

sunnieb said:


> 18 weeks post today!
> 
> I might try to go 24 weeks.  I haven't decided yet.  My hair is doing so well, I don't have the desire to relax it just yet.



You should have some good retention with all the bunning you did.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82

Relaxing on Sunday @ 20 weeks!!! Super excited.


----------



## destinyseeker

11 weeks post... Relaxing next week! This new growth is rough


----------



## Americka

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

16 weeks as of yesterday. May not relax anymore.


----------



## xu93texas

16 weeks as of yesterday


----------



## LexiDior

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I relaxed yesterday, I was 18wks post!!


----------



## Jobwright

One weeks post yesterday


----------



## mshoneyfly

Im 9 weeks post today!  Wow, this stretch is moving fast!  I have an inch of NG in some spots but my hair is still manageable so still too early to texturize. 

Im gonna plan out my next few washes and treatments leading up to my TU. I usually relax around week 13. I will see if I can stretch an extra week or two just to get my hair accustomed to the idea.


----------



## Rnjones

7 weeks post, and this new growth in the nape area is outta control (especially since I was underprocessed to begin with) was aiming to relax 1st or 2nd week of October but will relax last week of September cuz me and my boo got a date to see Mike Epps on 10/5. Hair gotta be fly

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

2 weeks tmr.


----------



## outspokenwallflower

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

2 weeks post as of yesterday. Enjoying the fresh manageability for now; starts becoming work at 4 weeks


----------



## Leesh

August 20th. made one year.


----------



## jenjen33033

I relaxed on April 4 then on August 25, 2013. I was able to stretch my relaxer a little over 4 months only because I had cornrows in most of that time.


----------



## mschristine

Almost 4 weeks post..I was supposed to do a 2 step treatment this week but I don't have the funds to go get the bottles..so I guess I'll wait until I'm 6 weeks post


----------



## back2relaxed

4 wks post for moi. I just went in for a wash and style(I try to once a month for pampering) on Friday.  I have an appointment in about a month for another wash.  I'll get a relaxer in October.


----------



## freckledface

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

12 weeks and this eco styler gel has changed the game for me. I usually get frustrated because nothing will smooth my hair but with this it almost looks like 8 weeks post hair. #winning!!! Lol


----------



## Lilmama1011

freckledface said:


> 12 weeks and this eco styler gel has changed the game for me. I usually get frustrated because nothing will smooth my hair but with this it almost looks like 8 weeks post hair. #winning!!! Lol



I love the way it defines my edges


----------



## Sanity

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I have no idea if I am going to relax or not. 

Update:
I cut my hair 15" into a 4-6' Bob early May (I was inspired by Ciara, not to mention free at school)
I had completely forgotten what it felt like not to have so much hair on my head!! So now I am transitioning until I decide if I am going to chop relax or become a long term transitioner!!

15 weeks post relaxer!!


Ugh my phone is not allowing me to upload my pics!! Bear with me ladies!!


----------



## PrettyBrownEyes

4 weeks and going natural. Planning to get braids at the end of the month. Might eventually loc my hair.


----------



## IMFOCSD

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm around 18 weeks post relaxer, will try to reach 5 months before I relax..


----------



## Growingmyhairlong

I am about 8 weeks post and I plan to touch up in 6 more weeks


----------



## Sholapie

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

7 weeks this Friday. I'll relax in another 5 to 7.


----------



## Saludable84

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Already 9 weeks tomorrow! Im so not even close to relaxer prep. Technically, 4 more weeks to go, but as long as my NG stays manageable, I will keep stretching.


----------



## Lilmama1011

7 weeks tomorrow


----------



## Babysaffy

24 weeks today! Planned to touch up in five weeks time for the week before my birthday in October... But I'm unsure now, I may do it next week- it's getting too hard to manage now.


----------



## MGA2013

I'm 20 weeks and getting a relaxer this weekend... Ive learned that 4 months post is my limit... after that it's a loss..


----------



## NIN4eva

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 11 weeks today. I was planning on 12, but I have nothing on my schedule for tomorrow and lord knows when that'll happen again. So tomorrow may be the day.


----------



## yaya24

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

1week post


----------



## Evolving78

NIN4eva said:


> I'm 11 weeks today. I was planning on 12, but I have nothing on my schedule for tomorrow and lord knows when that'll happen again. So tomorrow may be the day.



I'm 13 weeks. Just don't have the time or energy


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

19 weeks post today.

Ok, I'm over this stretch and ready to relax.  Unfortunately, I messed around and procrastinated ordering my relaxer.  <sigh>


----------



## xu93texas

xu93texas said:


> 16 weeks as of yesterday



I relaxed two days ago.


----------



## tequilad28

12weeks getting my TU tmrw amen


----------



## NIN4eva

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I did my touch up on Thursday. I used 8 oz of ORS Lye regular mixed with 3 table spoons of Giovanni Smooth as Silk Xtreme Protein Hair Infusion.


----------



## MGA2013

Relaxed this evening with Silk Elements No lye.. loved the results. My hair is wrapped up.. definitely gained length but cut it due to thinning ends.. hopefully I can make it to MBL by December!

 I post a photo tomorrow morning!


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

20 weeks post today and tired.  If I hadn't procrastinated about ordering my relaxer, I'd be relaxing tonight.

Oh well. Just gotta maintain another week........


----------



## Jobwright

3 weeks today. I am so excited because I already feel new growth at my roots. Crazy because I used to dread having those little wrinkles at my scalp...now I love it and look forward to alt more over this stretch.


----------



## Mande30

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

7 weeks, hopefully, if all goes well, 5 more to go.


----------



## Saludable84

Past the 10 week mark. I will purchase my relaxer soon though.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Honey Bee

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Almost 11 wks, longest stretch since I joined. I was stretching cuz I planned to change perms and start doing it myself, but I'm reconsidering. Every time I get on a roll with my hair I do something to self-sabotage (ie, changing perms).


----------



## Lilmama1011

8 weeks and two days. Will be relaxing at twelve weeks post relaxer on October 8, three days before my birthday  which checks out great!


----------



## sisters248

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? 9 weeks in two day!!!

When is your next touch up? Either September 22 2013 or October 6 2013

What relaxer will you use? Silicon Mix

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? Self-relax


----------



## mshoneyfly

11 weeks post today!  Will try to stretch until my BD, Nov 21st. Sticking with JFM texture softener. Always self-relax


----------



## TamaraShaniece

24 weeks... I'm in need but my hair is still recovering after my install so no touch up until my balance is back in my hair


----------



## growbaby

17 weeks post, relaxing today!


----------



## brittle_hair

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I relaxed today at 10 weeks post, still not APL but I'm about an inch away, will hopefully be there by the end of the year.


----------



## Beamodel

11 wrks and 1 day. Holding out for maybe another 4 wks.


----------



## TLC1020

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

13 wks post this week not sure when I'll be relaxing, probably at 16 wks. If I can go longer I will.


----------



## GettingKinky

13 weeks tomorrow. I usually go 16 weeks but I'm cruising along so I may go 24 weeks.


----------



## mschristine

6 weeks down...9 or more to go


----------



## xu93texas

I'm two weeks post relaxer tomorrow.


----------



## outspokenwallflower

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

5 weeks post this Friday.... so far, having switched back to No-Lye has worked in my favor. By 4 weeks with Lye, I would've already started fighting with my hair. I haven't had to do much of any manipulating this time around.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

4 weeks.......


----------



## Sholapie

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

9 weeks this weekend. My last relaxer left me under processed so i'm only waiting until 11 weeks. This time i'm going to try the half and half method.


----------



## divachyk

3 weeks this week, I think.


----------



## lamaria211

Im about 10 weeks not sure when im gonna TU


----------



## MizzBFly

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

16 weeks post, I want to wait until the begining of the holiday season and get a relaxer before Thanksgiving(another 9 weeks) IDK. That would be the longest wait ever!!

I will self texlax with ORS lye regular using the half & half method.


----------



## cynd

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

1 week post today.  Next touch up around 12 weeks or so.


----------



## yaya24

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

3 weeks post today!

I will be getting a touch up @14 weeks post on December 04, 2013.


----------



## yaya24

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



divachyk said:


> 3 weeks this week, I think.


 
divachyk when do you plan on touching up?
I'm 3 weeks post too


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



yaya24 said:


> divachyk when do you plan on touching up?
> I'm 3 weeks post too



Around the 1st week of Nov, and you? yaya24


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

21 weeks post today.  Relaxing tomorrow!


----------



## ezina

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

122 weeks post relaxer.

Next relaxer will be.....

















JK, I'm transitioning. 

Just visiting my old fave thread.


----------



## yaya24

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

divachyk December 4th is the plan


----------



## naija24

I'd love to be a hardcore relaxer stretcher. Like only getting touch ups 2-3 times a year. I'm looking to relax again in December. Getting used to air drying my hair and not caring about how my new growth looks


----------



## longhairdreaming

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

7 weeks post and discovered Scurl and banding method for airdrying...banding has changed my hair life for sure!


----------



## Americka

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

20 weeks and 1 day post relaxer. This is my longest stretch ever. Might transition...


----------



## Beamodel

I just relaxed today after 13 weeks post. I dnt know why but I'm underprocedsed. Oh well I will correct it next time.


----------



## mshoneyfly

I just relaxed sunday at 13 weeks post. It came out nicely and I got some retention!!

I think this 13 weeks is my cutoff for stretching. Not sure when I will relax again bc Im planning to get yarn braids in Dec

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

1 week post. Relaxing sometime in February.


----------



## Saludable84

I'm at 13 tomorrow. Can't wait!

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## kandiekj100

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

4 weeks. I went 24 weeks before doing last touch-up. It was my second time doing 6 months. Not sure i'll go that long next time. I think may shoot for anywhere between 12-15 weeks, since that will put me at about Christmas time.


----------



## Jobwright

I'll be 6 weeks post on Friday. Hoping to make it till the week of or the week before Christmas.  That would be a 17 week stretch.  I think I can, I think I can, I think I can...


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

I think Im 6 weeks... lol


----------



## Lilmama1011

11weeks and two days, will be relaxing at 12


----------



## mochalocks

4 weeks post.  I'll do a touch up next month.


----------



## Toy

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

11 wks Saturday
Relaxing next Saturday


----------



## JudithO

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

9 weeks now... I need the Lord on this one cos I cant take no more... lol... I put my hair in box braids and it will remain this way until the end of this month when ill gladly relax... After then.. I'll be relaxing religiously every 2 months... End of Feb, Apr, June, Aug, Oct, Dec...


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

13 weeks post relaxing Oct 16th cannot wait


----------



## Honey Bee

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



naija24 said:


> *I'd love to be a hardcore relaxer stretcher. Like only getting touch ups 2-3 times a year.* I'm looking to relax again in December. Getting used to air drying my hair and not caring about how my new growth looks


Me too. I notice all the long-hairs stretch super long, like, 12-16 wks. I'm trynna get to 4 or 5 TU's a year. I'm at 12 wks now with a few more to go and this has been my longest and most successful stretch. My tricks: 90% moisture at 8wks+ and prepooing with moisture.  (h/t to Jen at justgrowalready, don't know her name here)


----------



## longhairdreaming

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

8 weeks down 8-12 to go...trying to decide if I should wait to go home to the States which would put me at 20 weeks post or relax here in Yaounde which I would do at 16 weeks post. I'll wait to see what the water supply situation is here in about 8 weeks.


----------



## Rozlewis

6 weeks post aiming for 20 weeks.


----------



## JudithO

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



longhairdreaming said:


> 8 weeks down 8-12 to go...trying to decide if I should wait to go home to the States which would put me at 20 weeks post or relax here in Yaounde which I would do at 16 weeks post. I'll wait to see what the water supply situation is here in about 8 weeks.



Water supply? Relaxer? Girl you better put your hair in braids and wait till you get home...


----------



## mschristine

Almost 9 weeks post..relaxing the week before Thanksgiving at 15 weeks post. Still not using heat (blow dryer or flat iron) until then


----------



## TamaraShaniece

I'm 28 weeks post relaxer and struggling. But today I had great ease.   

I've learned that:  

1) I CANNOT be lazy with my hair.  

2) I HAVE TO wash my hair in sections.  

3) I NEED a shower with high pressure.  

4) I CAN ONLY wash with products that have slip.  


October 5 - Saturday - I sectioned my hair into 3 (1 ponytail in the back and 2 pigtails on the sides)  and detangled using a wide tooth comb and Anita Grant Monoi De Tahiti Oil. Next I cleansed using NaturelleGrow Lemon Detox Cleansing Conditioner and letting my Denman brush glide out tangles and shed hair in the shower. I deep conditioned using Moitions CPR Protein Reconstructor (slip!) & Anita Grant Tahiti Oil.  Ponytail roller set using NaturelleGrow Leave in and CHI straight guard. 
I will flat iron my hair later. 

But today.... My hair needed this pampering. For the last 3-4 weeks my hair hasn't had the proper care and gentle detangling. Some products did contain silicones, etc but I think proper care precedes unfavorable ingredients.


----------



## Honi

5 months. Don't know what I'm waiting for. My hair is growing up and out.  Lol

I started OWOC and that seems to help with tangles for now. I'll touch up after November.


----------



## GettingKinky

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I will be 16 weeks on Thursday when I get my touch up and trim. Yay! I can't wait. 
Honi what's OWOC?


----------



## Andrea2012

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 8 weeks post and have not decided when my next touch up will be.  My bday is in a couple of weeks and I originally wanted to relax for my bday, but I think I'd rather keep my stretch going. I will have to figure out what to do for my birthday hair!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

23 weeks post and coastin'. I was going to texlax this upcoming week, but I think I'm gonna keep going. My stretch has been kind to me so far, so we gone see . My hair has a tendency to turn on me with a quickness .


----------



## xu93texas

^^^keep up the good work!


----------



## yaya24

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'll be 6 weeks post on Wednesday.
The plan is to touchup on December 4th (at the earliest).


----------



## TLC1020

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'll be 16 weeks post on Sunday, my birthday is in 2 weeks and I'm undecided if I will relax then..


----------



## Andrea2012

TLC1020 said:


> I'll be 16 weeks post on Sunday, my birthday is in 2 weeks and I'm undecided if I will relax then..



TLC1020 Yay October babies! Is your b-day 10/20? Mine is on 10/21. 
I'm going on 9 wks post but have decided not to relax for my bday.


----------



## bklynbornNbred

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



bklynbornNbred said:


> Ended up relaxing on July 18 at 14 weeks. Had to do a trim but I'm still scratching on MBL in places. Next relaxer will be in October unless I weave it up or wig it up for the fall/winter months. Leaning towards wigs so I can still wash and do a full reveal in the spring.


 
12 weeks tomorrow. May have to suck it up and get braids put in for a little while. Need the lowest maintenance possible style with brace on. Bright side is if i wait until Jan to get it relaxed I will be much closer to full MBL.


----------



## Lilmama1011

2 hrs post lol, will be relaxing at 10 weeks


----------



## Evolving78

TLC1020 said:


> I'll be 16 weeks post on Sunday, my birthday is in 2 weeks and I'm undecided if I will relax then..



I'm going for a 4 month stretch again. My hair needs it. But I really want to stretch with braids this time, so I think I will get my hair braided for thanksgiving. I will be 2 weeks post Saturday.


----------



## TLC1020

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Hey hun Andrea2012 yes my b-day is 1020 



Andrea2012 said:


> @TLC1020 Yay October babies! Is your b-day 10/20? Mine is on 10/21.
> I'm going on 9 wks post but have decided not to relax for my bday.


----------



## naija24

Seven weeks post. Trying to hold out until mid November and reevaluate.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

3 weeks post and loving it!


----------



## back2relaxed

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

10 week post, will be 11 weeks when I get my touch up on Thursday.  Excited, I usually do a 12 week stretch in the summer, but don't go past 9-10 weeks during the rest of the year.  I can't believe I'm going to be almost at 12 weeks again.  Its not so bad, but I miss my scalp!


----------



## Destiny9109

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

2 days post. The holiday season is upon us, so I can't make any promises that I won't relax before 10 weeks or less


----------



## brownb83

I will be 8 weeks Friday!

But I'm going to relax Saturday. Listen this cardio has helped lol.

My goal next year is five relaxers.


----------



## natural_one

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

6 weeks post, Goal is 12 weeks...Since i'm more texlaxed than relaxed shouldnt be too hard..


----------



## Saludable84

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

1 week post; not trying to relax again until February.


----------



## Hyacinthe

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

12 weeks post. will relax at week 20. Dec 9th 2013


----------



## cynd

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

5 weeks today.  Just started feeling some ng, mostly in the back and around the edges. At least 7 more weeks to go.


----------



## yaya24

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

7 weeks tomorrow.
Will relax a few days before Christmas.


----------



## KDReese23

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

2 1/2 weeks here.  Have just gotten to the point that I can go 8 full weeks.  I so admire those of you that are able to do 10, 12, and more... My hair just gets angry after 8 weeks.


----------



## TamaraShaniece

29 Weeks Post Relaxer

This Weeks Regimen - washed in 3 pigtails 
Prepoo
  -Nutiva Coconut Oil
  -Anita Grant Creme Café Latte 
Shampoo
  -Dudu Osum Black Soap Shampoo
Towel Blot
Deep Condition
  -Motions CPR Protein Conditioner
  -Anita Grant Monoi De Tahiti Oil
Towel Blot
 Step 1 - apply Aloe Vera Juice to hair
 Step 2 - apply NaturelleGrow Leave In
 Step 3 - apply Chi heat protectant
Air dry
  -scarf method
  -ends in rollers 

All Done!!!!


----------



## Jobwright

yaya24 said:


> 7 weeks tomorrow. Will relax a few days before Christmas.


yaya24  I was inn officially and maybe just in my mind trying to stick with you and relax the week before Christmas but I don't think I can hold out any longer. How are you getting through all that new growth?  I am getting some breakage and not sure if it's protein, moisture or rough handling but I feel like I need to do something to stop it before it gets to be something terrible.


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



yaya24 said:


> 7 weeks tomorrow.
> Will relax a few days before Christmas.



yaya, I am 8 weeks post and plan to relax on December 20th. So far no problems with my new growth. However, I think oil rinsing has been helping.


----------



## Lilmama1011

1 week post today, will be relaxing at 10 weeks


----------



## mschristine

10 weeks post and my new growth is rebellious! 5 more weeks to go


----------



## Mahsiah

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

6 weeks post but I have like 1 inch and 0.25/half of new growth 

Touch up this saturday


----------



## ChannieBoo3

13 weeks post by accident , wanna relax but at the same time I'm ready for a sew-in .. So I'll stretch another 4 weeks


----------



## xu93texas

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 6 weeks post today.


----------



## mamaore

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

15 weeks post - relaxer day is this Saturday. 

I need to stick to 11 or 12 weeks stretch. Anything longer is tangle city. I took me almost 2 hours to detangle tonight and I lost a lot of hair. Sooo not worth it...


----------



## back2relaxed

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Getting relaxed tomorrow at 3:15!  Can't wait.  11.5 weeks post.


----------



## Lissa0821

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

10 weeks post, giving myself a touch up tonight.  So ready to put the blow dryer and flat iron away for the next 8 weeks.


----------



## leona2025

Im 16 weeks post. I'm probably going to relax in the next week or two.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

7 weeks post


----------



## outspokenwallflower

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I will relax the first week of November.

I'm dying to do it sooner though... new growth is a beast.


----------



## Lilmama1011

two weeks post will be relaxing at ten weeks


----------



## Sholapie

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

3 weeks post on Friday. I`ll be relaxing 4th Jan at 13 weeks


----------



## Rozlewis

9 weeks post. Will relax on December 20.


----------



## longhairdreaming

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

11 weeks post


----------



## LovelyRo

I'm 7 weeks post... Glad I calculated it as I thought I was only 4-5 weeks post and I feel like I need to relax again. I'll relax at 12 weeks!


----------



## KhandiB

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am ashamed to say, Im not sure, lol, I need to search this thread


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 8 weeks post and will continue to stretch however long I'm capable. I love my wavy new growth but it usually gets dry, cause tangles & breakage and send me into a hissy fit which translates into me relaxing around weeks 10-12. I  want to get to week 14 this time but likely won't make it as I don't like having to babysit my hair frequently (wash, cowash, dc, etc) for the sake of saying I stretched.


----------



## KiWiStyle

Same here divachyk.  I'm 10 weeks post and though I'm physically ready to relax due to knots and tangles , I'm still not mentally prepared.  I could literally go another 6-8 weeks but I can only do 12-14 now that I'm texlaxing.  I wish my mind and hair could get on one accord.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Americka

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

23 weeks and possibly transitioning...


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



KiWiStyle said:


> Same here divachyk.  I'm 10 weeks post and though I'm physically ready to relax due to knots and tangles , I'm still not mentally prepared.  I could literally go another 6-8 weeks but I can only do 12-14 now that I'm texlaxing.  I wish my mind and hair could get on one accord.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


KiWiStyle, totally, totally agree! I really wish I can get to the bottom of why my hair tangles so badly yet others don't. I get texture, curl pattern differences but it just seems my tangling is not of the norm for any head.


----------



## ElegantElephant

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

10 weeks post. Plan to relax at 12 weeks..but I'll see if I can make it. My new growth is rough!!!!


----------



## KiWiStyle

divachyk said:


> KiWiStyle, totally, totally agree! I really wish I can get to the bottom of why my hair tangles so badly yet others don't. I get texture, curl pattern differences but it just seems my tangling is not of the norm for any head.



EXACTLY!  It's a strange phenomenon and I'm seriously tired of trying to figure it out.  When you find a solution, please let me know.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cattypus1

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?  15 and counting
When is your next touch up?  Jury is still out
What relaxer will you use?  Linange Texturizer
Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? I'm a selfie all the way


----------



## mamaore

Relaxed last Saturday - 4 days post. Next touch up is in 12 or 13 weeks


----------



## MrsMelodyV

sunnieb said:


> How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?
> 
> When is your next touch up?
> 
> What relaxer will you use?
> 
> Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?



1 day post. I relaxed with ors no lye box kit at almost 36 weeks post. Next relaxer due around late January at 13 weeks. I'm a diy-er.


----------



## yaya24

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

6 weeks and 5 days Post


----------



## KiWiStyle

11 weeks post today and have scheduled my texlax appointment for 11/1 at 12 weeks.  As usual I'll be using Nairobi Pamper Lye Relaxer.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NGraceO

MrsMelodyV said:


> 1 day post. I relaxed with ors no lye box kit at almost 36 weeks post. Next relaxer due around late January at 13 weeks. I'm a diy-er.



MrsMelodyV 

WOAH!!! 36 weeks!!! And I'm over here stressing out abt. Going 24 geeeeeez!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel

Only 4 wks, 2 days. I don't PLAN on relaxing again until the weekend right before Christmas


----------



## niknakmac

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm about 6 weeks post not relaxing until my bday week in December.


----------



## mschristine

Almost 12 weeks post..relaxing in about 3 weeks...probably going back to ORS no lye or maybe lye..who knows


----------



## Lilmama1011

three weeks, relaxing at 10


----------



## yaya24

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

This date was wrong


----------



## Americka

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

24 weeks...


----------



## TamaraShaniece

Almost 32 weeks


----------



## Lilmama1011

TheEspressoHair said:


> Almost 32 weeks



Looking good, did you flatiron? TheEspressoHair


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

11 weeks post.


----------



## TamaraShaniece

Lilmama1011 said:


> Looking good, did you flatiron? TheEspressoHair



Lilmama1011

No... I used 6 caruso steam rollers on my ends


----------



## Lilmama1011

TheEspressoHair said:


> Lilmama1011  No... I used 6 caruso steam rollers on my ends



Your hair looks great TheEspressoHair I have been meaning to get those rollers but I always forget, does the curls last long?


----------



## Ms. Tiki

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 4 weeks post and I'm not texlaxing til Dec 28th


----------



## Jobwright

2 weeks tomorrow.  I think I will get so e Caruso steam rollers as well.


----------



## KhandiB

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

9 weeks post, relaxing tonight probably


----------



## Lovestyr

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am only 3 weeks post relaxer, but I plan on relaxing the week before Christmas and that will be a 11 week relaxer stretch for me. Next year my plan is to only relax 3 times a year:superbanana:


----------



## TamaraShaniece

Lilmama1011 said:


> Your hair looks great TheEspressoHair I have been meaning to get those rollers but I always forget, does the curls last long?



lilmana1011 

They last all week. On flat ironed hair..they don't last long but since I did it on air dried hair it held the curl all week.


----------



## cynd

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

8 weeks this coming Tuesday and I'm starting to get really bad tangles all of a sudden.  I'm trying hard to make it to Dec 3rd which will be 12 weeks.  Funny, because I've stretched for 7 months in the past and didn't have this much of an issue with tangling.   I will probably give self-relaxing another try, but I'm looking for an alternative to ORS no lye which hasn't really worked for me in the past (probably due to my lack of relaxing skills).


----------



## MrsMelodyV

NGraceO said:


> MrsMelodyV
> 
> WOAH!!! 36 weeks!!! And I'm over here stressing out abt. Going 24 geeeeeez!
> 
> I attempted going natural and failed miserably. I'll wait until I have enough hair for a curly ponytail to try it again. I was experiencing way too much breakage.
> 
> It's really not that bad until after 20 weeks for me. Good luck!
> 
> How long are you going for?


----------



## levette

11 weeks and counting


----------



## PinkSunshine77

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 3 days post relaxer. Probably not relaxing until 10-12 weeks from now.


----------



## NGraceO

24 weeks. I've done it once before, and it got difficult around 3 months which is what I'm almost at now. I'm about 10 wks post currently.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

6 weeks post as of yesterday.  Not relaxing until February when I'm 20 weeks post.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I swear I want to stretch longer but breakage just gets cray around week 10 on wash day. I need a stretching teacher sunnieb Nix08 or anyone else up for the taking.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

divachyk I got you. But, breakage is no bueno. My hair doesn't break, so I can stretch.  

How far along are you?


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

10 weeks sunnieb. I get some breakage throughout the week but it isn't excessive. My issue is on wash day when moving from the wet to dry state.


----------



## sounbeweavable

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 9 weeks post and trying to decide between getting a Brazilian keratin treatment, a relaxer at a salon, and doing one of the two on my own. I like the stylist I usually get relaxers from, but part of me just prefers doing it myself. As far as BKT vs. relaxer, I'm still torn because I can relax my hair just fine, but I've never given myself a BKT before and I don't know what brand to try.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



sounbeweavable said:


> I'm 9 weeks post and trying to decide between getting a Brazilian keratin treatment, a relaxer at a salon, and doing one of the two on my own. I like the stylist I usually get relaxers from, but part of me just prefers doing it myself. As far as BKT vs. relaxer, I'm still torn because I can relax my hair just fine, but I've never given myself a BKT before and I don't know what brand to try.



sounbeweavable, my friend tried transitioning to salon performed BKT in an effort to go natural. She got a lot of breakage and returning to relaxing.


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk said:


> sounbeweavable, my friend tried transitioning to salon performed BKT in an effort to go natural. She got a lot of breakage and returning to relaxing.




Wow! I wonder what brand they used. If you follow the directions, which I'm sure the stylist did which is understandable, you will end up bald.


----------



## SuchaLady

That just scared me. Definitely planned on getting on getting a BKT in about 6 months


----------



## sounbeweavable

Wow y'all just scared me into sticking to relaxers. My hair is too short to be having any breakage.


----------



## Hyacinthe

15 weeks. 5 more to go.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

sounbeweavable said:


> Wow y'all just scared me into sticking to relaxers. My hair is too short to be having any breakage.



sounbeweavable Are you doing it yourself?


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady said:


> Wow! I wonder what brand they used. If you follow the directions, which I'm sure the stylist did which is understandable, you will end up bald.





sounbeweavable said:


> Wow y'all just scared me into sticking to relaxers. My hair is too short to be having any breakage.



Ladies, I'm unsure which the stylist did.


----------



## sounbeweavable

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



SuchaLady said:


> sounbeweavable Are you doing it yourself?



I had a new stylist relax my hair the last two go arounds, but I'm thinking of doing it myself again.


----------



## Saludable84

SuchaLady said:


> That just scared me. Definitely planned on getting on getting a BKT in about 6 months



I wanted to do this LONG time ago and I had a beautician tell me of I relax continue relaxing. If it's relaxed and healthy, don't bother with a bkt. I found it odd, but no one turns away $300 services for someone to continue a $30-45 service. I stopped bothering with the bkt option after that.


----------



## SuchaLady

Saludable84 said:


> I wanted to do this LONG time ago and I had a beautician tell me of I relax continue relaxing. If it's relaxed and healthy, don't bother with a bkt. I found it odd, but no one turns away $300 services for someone to continue a $30-45 service. I stopped bothering with the bkt option after that.


  I'm gonna go a test run in about May. I should have 7 inches of natural hair by then. If I like it I will probably give up the relaxer.  ETA: The BKT she uses may not have been compatible with a relaxer. Some of them aren't. Id me glad she warned you.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

14 weeks. I was trying to wait til the end of the month but I think I'm ret....


----------



## hypek

~17 wks post. I have a touch up scheduled for next weekend, but I dont think Im ready to give up my Marley twists.


----------



## Saludable84

4 weeks down, pushing myself for another 12 weeks.


----------



## MzOptimistic

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm currently 12 weeks post. I think I'm going to relax Nov 9th I'll be 14 weeks. I would like to go a little longer but I have so much ng it's crazy. See that bun in my siggy  it time but my hair is so soft and moisturized but yea..it's time to hit that nape lol


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

tsmith Good to see you!  I remember you when I first joined.  Still love your hair and I see nothing wrong with your bun!


----------



## MzOptimistic

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Hi sunnieb, I remember you as well. I've been lurking here and there UNTIL I went to the Dominican's and got a blow out on MBL hair and they broke the back of my hair off so I had to start over from scratch but I'm actually enjoying every minute. Your hair is looking pretty girly. ^5


----------



## yaya24

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

After my last wash session, I am considering going back to 12 week Touchups..

That would mean 13 more days until I can get a touchup.


----------



## Lilmama1011

1month and one day post


----------



## Lovestyr

I am only 4 weeks post and I aiming to a minimum stretch of 12 weeks ; ideally I would like to do 16 weeks. We shall see if I can hang when things get rough in my birds nest lol


----------



## LovelyRo

9 weeks down. 3 to go... Hopefully I can make it!


----------



## Babygrowth

I haven't had a relaxer since June and don't know when I'm going to do it. Probably next month but I'm getting a sew in with a closure so I probably shouldn't do it


----------



## NGraceO

Babygrowth yeah, why bother? That's the reason I'm trying to get a see I. With a closure, so I won't be tempted to relax before my 6month stretch is over

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## D.Lisha

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Currently 16 weeks post, and my next touchup is TOMORROW! 
I can't wait....


----------



## Babygrowth

NGraceO said:


> Babygrowth yeah, why bother? That's the reason I'm trying to get a see I. With a closure, so I won't be tempted to relax before my 6month stretch is over
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Yeah, you're right. I will just have to do a really deep deep conditioning because this hair is thick!


----------



## Saludable84

Babygrowth said:


> Yeah, you're right. I will just have to do a really deep deep conditioning because this hair is thick!



Where you been girl?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

7 weeks post today.


----------



## Babygrowth

Saludable84 said:


> Where you been girl?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I fell off to handle some bizness but I'm back!


----------



## Americka

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Apparently, I cannot count. I will be 28 weeks post as of tomorrow.


----------



## longhairdreaming

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

13 weeks post and my new growth is very well behaved so I may relax in December at 20 weeks post.


----------



## Toy

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I will be 4 wks on Tuesday and 8 more weeks to go.


----------



## cynd

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

9 weeks post today.  I'm aiming for 12 weeks but we shall see.


----------



## TeeMBL

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

20 weeks and touching up tomorrow.  Not looking forward to this all-day event...


----------



## TamaraShaniece

I touched up yesterday after 32 weeks. 

I'm embarrassed to put up my photos but to heck w/ it:


----------



## Lilmama1011

5 weeks and relaxing in 10 to twelve weeks depending on how my new growth looks


----------



## lamaria211

8weeks post today 4 more weeks to go!


----------



## Beamodel

7 wks 1 day


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

13 weeks post. Next relaxer December 20th. So far this stretch has not bee too bad. I am learning a lot about my hair and how to adjust my regimen based on my hair needs.


----------



## Hyacinthe

So Im almost 17 weeks post n I decided to change my relaxer date to Dec 2nd that would put me at 19 weeks post. I can live with that.
Gotta

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

8 weeks down, 12 weeks to go!


----------



## yoleee

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

18 weeks and 2 days. This is my longest stretch ever, I usually only go 12. Thought I could make it to 20 but wash days are too much for me. I am relaxing at 19 weeks.


----------



## xu93texas

10 weeks post.


----------



## Cattypus1

yoleee said:


> 18 weeks and 2 days. This is my longest stretch ever, I usually only go 12. Thought I could make it to 20 but wash days are too much for me. I am relaxing at 19 weeks.


 Congrats on your stretch!  You and I are at exactly the same place!  How are you managing this stretch, what products or techniques are you using?


----------



## Dshsjh4ever

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

3 weeks my signature says it all lol


----------



## yoleee

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Cattypus1 said:


> Congrats on your stretch!  You and I are at exactly the same place!  How are you managing this stretch, what products or techniques are you using?



I have been co-washing once a week alternating between K-PAK intense hydrator and AOHSR then I DC. Wash with Ion hard water shampoo every 2 weeks, Aphogee 2 min, then DC  . I have been keeping my new growth moisturized with Komaza Califa spray and Komaza Jojoba Hemp makes my hair super soft. I have found that I MUST detangle everyday or I will have a mess on my hands. I can't wait to run a comb straight through my hair again!


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

exactly 4 weeks, 6 more weeks to go.


----------



## PlainJane

5 weeks post but my last relaxer left me so under processed it feels like 20. 
Self relaxing for the first time in 3 weeks!


----------



## Tatilove

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm over 26 weeks post relaxer. I don't know when I will relax again, but I think it will be soon. 

For the past couple of years I've been using ORS Olive oil relaxer, but I'm thinking about going back to my relaxer from high school. It's supreme.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Going on 12 weeks post. I will relax sometime during the week of 2 Dec. I think I will be mentally and emotionally ready by then.


----------



## cynd

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

10 weeks this coming Tuesday.  Will relax during the second week of December at around 13 weeks.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

PlainJane good luck with your first self-relaxer!

I can't believe I'm a self-relaxer even after all this time, but I do a much better job than ANY stylist I've ever had.


----------



## cynd

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

OMG sunnieb!  Your bun is luscious.


----------



## Misseyl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?  5 weeks, 3 days

When is your next touch up?  February 2014

What relaxer will you use? Phyto Index I

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? Self-relax.


----------



## betteron2day

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

i am 15 weeks post and I am trying to hold out until Christmas. hopefully I can make it.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Exactly 6 weeks today, will be relaxing at 10 to 12 weeks


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

14 weeks post. About 4 weeks to go. Relaxing on December 19th.


----------



## susanzmorg

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

1 Week Post. After 18 weeks stretching.

I recently switched from ORS Regular to Dark and Lovely Super. It seems to me that they changed the formula as it was not straightening my hair like it used to.

The Dark and Lovely works perfect for my hair.

Hopefully I can stretch my relaxer until March 2014. I would love to start relaxing 3 times a year.


----------



## Honey Bee

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

21 wks maybe, I keep losing count. I was planning to go until the end of the year, but I just started seeing breakage. I'll use Emergencee next wash day and see if that improves things. If not, I'm looking at the perm box right. now. and I'll do it, don't make me!


----------



## Hyacinthe

Relaxing at 19 weeks post this Sunday. Longest stretch to date. Excited to be reacquainted with my scalp.

sent from IPad using LHCF app. POW!


----------



## natural_one

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

12 weeks post, planning on going for 16..


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Couldn't wait to post in this thread. I am newly relaxed 3 days post and next relaxer is MAY 31st.


----------



## mezzogirl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I relaxed today at 8 weeks and 3 days.  My hair was under processed from my last relaxer.  I used MBB for Coarse hair.  My new growth was thick so I applied with the half and half method.


----------



## Babygrowth

mezzogirl said:


> I relaxed today at 8 weeks and 3 days.  My hair was under processed from my last relaxer.  I used MBB for Coarse hair.  My new growth was thick so I applied with the half and half method.



How did this work for you? mezzogirl


----------



## naija24

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 4 weeks post.

Inversion has totally thickened up my new growth in such a way that its kind of uncomfortable doing anything to my hair. Washing it and airdrying makes it look terrible. I can't straighten it worth anything anymore. I don't know how to handle it going into month 2 and planning to stretch for 4 straight months at least.

I am also due for a trim but I really want to wait until February. Not because of holding on to length or anything, but I am not sure the difference between needing a dusting and needing a trim. 

Finally, is it true that you hair seems to shrink the longer you stretch? I feel like my hair was longer 3 weeks ago :/ but all this new growth is making my hair look shorter.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Exactly 7 weeks now


----------



## mezzogirl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Babygrowth said:


> How did this work for you? mezzogirl




Both worked the MBB coarse and the half and half method.  I parted my hair down the middle and started on the thickest part of my hair (crown and mid back).  one side got a little wet before I could relax.  I took a blow dryer to it on low.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Midway point!

10 weeks down, 10 to go!


----------



## Saludable84

sunnieb said:


> Midway point!  10 weeks down, 10 to go!



So you basically relax 2x a year?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Saludable84 said:


> So you basically relax 2x a year?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



That's my ultimate goal.  

I'm down to 3x a year now, and just completed a 20 week stretch because baddison tricked me a couple of streteches ago!


----------



## brownb83

Tommarow tomorrow!!! Im about 8 weeks but I'm under processed and will be letting that relaxer  do what it do tomorrow.

I .can't. Wait. I'm going to do tae .bo while I DC. I'm trying to wait until the spring to wear my hair straight...


----------



## Lovestyr

7 weeks post exactly, aiming for a minimum of 12 wks. Ideally 16 weeks would be nice .


----------



## Saludable84

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



sunnieb said:


> That's my ultimate goal.
> 
> I'm down to 3x a year now, and just completed a 20 week stretch because baddison tricked me a couple of streteches ago!



That's still something to brag about.


----------



## PlainJane

I was planning to self-relax for the first time this week but after adding jbco to my regimen again I should be able to make it a lot longer. 8 weeks down. Hopefully 8 more to go.


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

1 week post, 27 weeks to go


----------



## NGraceO

PureSilver said:


> Couldn't wait to post in this thread. I am newly relaxed 3 days post and next relaxer is MAY 31st.


  Six month stretch, go you!!   I did the same when I first relaxed a year ago.  Any pics of the newly relaxed hair!??  NGraceO


----------



## KiWiStyle

I'm 4 weeks post today and plan to texlax again at 12 weeks post...longer if I can manage the textures without major breakage.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## baddison

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



sunnieb said:


> That's my ultimate goal.
> 
> I'm down to 3x a year now, and just completed a 20 week stretch because baddison tricked me a couple of streteches ago!



LOL!!!  Stretching is da biz-ness!!!


----------



## xu93texas

I'm 13.5 weeks post-relaxer.


----------



## Americka

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

7 months as of Friday, Nov 29th


----------



## Hyacinthe

O days post relaxing in 4 months

Sent from galaxy S 2 using LHCF


----------



## tequilad28

12 weeks touch up tmrw amen!


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

14 weeks post, relaxing this week. I will likely get a deep cut too. It's long overdue.


----------



## Saludable84

8 weeks post (I believe). 10-12 more weeks to go.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MrsMelodyV

5 weeks 4 days post. 7 weeks to go. I'm positive I could go longer, but I want to relax 4 times a year


----------



## naija24

5 weeks post. I'm just seeing how long I can go sans touch up right now. My longest stretch this year was 10 weeks. My longest stretch in years was just 3.5 months. 

If I can last 6 months without, I'll just transition


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



divachyk said:


> 14 weeks post, relaxing this week. I will likely get a deep cut too. It's long overdue.



divachyk 14 weeks??????


----------



## longhairdreaming

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

17 weeks post thinking of relaxing next weekend.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

sunnieb, really it's boooo. I'm only 14 weeks because of concern and poor planning. I just wasn't ready to relax at 10 weeks because I feel my hair is going through an unhealthy phase since my last TU (concern). I delayed the TU. Then I went on vacation, then it was Thanksgiving, bam I'm 14 weeks (poor planning). Week 10 - 14 have been horrible - tangles and breakage. I'm not looking forward to this TU because I know I need a major cut to get things back in check. Real talk, no exaggeration.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

divachyk awww man!  I hope it all turns out for the best.


----------



## bklynbornNbred

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm one week post. I relaxed last week Monday (11/25) at 18 weeks 4 days. 

I switched to Motions Super because I have not been happy with my ORS results (mostly with the tangling that been happening the few times I did wach my hair) and I'm glad I did. I'll see how my hair responds to washing as this gets old before deciding if I'll continue with this relaxer but my initial results show me that ORS really did change the formula somewhere along the line.

I'm suffering from hairnorexia because I still hesitate to claim BSL although I'm on my way to MBL. I did a slight trim but lack of manipulation due to my injury and buns have thankfully left my hair in pretty good shape. I'll be ready to fully claim where ever my ends lay by the time spring rolls around. May even come out of hiding and post a picture . Happy growing everyone!


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



NGraceO said:


> Six month stretch, go you!!   I did the same when I first relaxed a year ago.  Any pics of the newly relaxed hair!??  NGraceO


 NGraceO See attachments below not much but i took it yesterday for a challenge i will show more pics as i go along.





Americka said:


> 7 months as of Friday, Nov 29th


Americka, i'm gonna need you to share tips on long stretching please.



tequilad28 said:


> 12 weeks touch up tmrw amen!


 I know that feeling when you are extremely glad it's over. Pics plz



divachyk said:


> 14 weeks post, relaxing this week. I will likely get a deep cut too. It's long overdue.


 divachyk You better not cut too much because i love seeing that big pretty bun in your avatar.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

PureSilver,  yes ma'am. You and EnExitStageLeft keep me in check. She's threatened me many times before when I was talking about cutting. I just think it's time for a change to shake things up a bit.


----------



## jerseyjill

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

15 months post. Not sure when the next perm shall be. Lol


----------



## Americka

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

PureSilver I don't want to disappoint you, but I don't have any magical tips. I started eating healthy and working out back in March. As the weeks passed, I realized that I could still comb through my new growth quite easily. I think the change in diet helped.

 I also began wearing my hair in "phony pony" about two months ago. Apparently, it is a good match for my new growth b/c a few relatives keep thinking the pony is my real hair. 

I just take it one week at a time.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

PureSilver

I don't mind her trimming, but I can't bare her cutting that purdy hair again. I nearly fell out the first time divachyk.


----------



## hypek

This Saturday will make 21 wks. This is the longest I've ever stretched! What helped were wigs, Marley twists, and Beautiful Textures moisture butter. I'm keeping the moisture butter in my regimen as I love the way it makes my hair feel. Even in my Marleys my hair was moisturized for 2 whole weeks.

I think I'm getting a touchup this Saturday.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

divachyk if you cut your hair off, I'm cutting mine. You want to be responsible for that?


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



sunnieb said:


> divachyk if you cut your hair off, I'm cutting mine. You want to be responsible for that?



Hmmmmm divachyk wants to start a cutting frenzy round ere, i'll give myself a good cut too, i think i'll benefit from it.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



EnExitStageLeft said:


> PureSilver
> 
> I don't mind her trimming, but I can't bare her cutting that purdy hair again. I nearly fell out the first time divachyk.





sunnieb said:


> divachyk if you cut your hair off, I'm cutting mine. You want to be responsible for that?





PureSilver said:


> Hmmmmm divachyk wants to start a cutting frenzy round ere, i'll give myself a good cut too, i think i'll benefit from it.



EnExitStageLeft sunnieb PureSilver, I'mma post a pic and show yall my hemline of what I'm working with (or the lack thereof). Ok so when you see this posted on the blog later in the week, act surprised like you've not seen this photo before. Be right back.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Here ya go EnExitStageLeft PureSilver sunnieb

ETA: MileHighDiva Nix08, how much should I chop? I'm taking survey from you all and anyone that wants to chime in.


----------



## Nix08

I'm sure that I'll be the odd one out but I say don't cut.  You had a similar growth pattern and cut and its grown again like this.   I say leave it and do a major chop when the shortest piece gets to the length you want to maintain. 
In the meantime figure out why it's either breaking on the one side or one side grows slower.

Eta:I think it has to do with either the mechanical manipulation of your stronger or weaker hand when you are bunning and/or banding.


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

nixo8 No mam you ain't odd at all. I don't know what kinda ants is in ms divachyk pants but woman i tell you leave that hair alone. Put the darn scissors outta ya mind!

Ok seriously. I say after you've gained another 2 1/2'' then you can think about cutting otherwise your hair is pretty and i wish to get to your length one day. It's fine i get that but its nothing a lil castor oil won't help.


----------



## Lilmama1011

divachyk said:


> Here ya go EnExitStageLeft PureSilver sunnieb  ETA: MileHighDiva Nix08, how much should I chop? I'm taking survey from you all and anyone that wants to chime in.



Oh wow, but if he keeps growing back that way maybe you need to believe in the lead theory


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Nix08, you and dh say don't cut because of growth pattern.  I haven't had a cut or trim in a while...well, I used my split ender but that really doesn't count though. So, I'm due for a good trim/cut but how much is the wild card.

My hair doesn't grow evenly. The left grows faster than the right, so it seems. I sleep on my right side. I read that makes a difference. I'm right hand dominate. My right side suffered the matted locks and the length & health of it has not been the same since. I do believe my hemline was healthy before the matting scenario. Previous cuts were done with preserving length in mind. In hindsight, I should have gotten rid of all the whack ends at that point and start truly fresh and new.


----------



## Nix08

But if the ends aren't split/damaged why the need for a'cut' rather than just dusting/trim?

Eta:unless you are saying that the ends are damaged and not just uneven?

Eta2: based on the hemline that you desire you need to cut/dust every 8 weeks or so keeping it ended as it grows being sure not to cut more than you retain.


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Ok i understand how you feel but i'll tell you this divachyk my right side id 1 1/2'' longer than the left and it has always been that way relaxed or natural. If i was to cut it every time it becomes noticeable i would be bald or not retain any length. I say style your hair so that the shorter side isn't very noticeable.


----------



## equestrian

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

1 week post. My next one is 10-12 weeks from now.


----------



## Nix08

Plus you rarely wear your hair out divachyk and even when you do it isn't in a straight style right. ..I still wouldn't cut


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

@Divchyk

Ok, so how much you want off 3-4 inches? If so, can we comprised? 2 now and then another 2 in about 6-8 months.


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



divachyk said:


> Nix08, you and dh say don't cut because of growth pattern.  I haven't had a cut or trim in a while...well, I used my split ender but that really doesn't count though. So, I'm due for a good trim/cut but how much is the wild card.
> 
> My hair doesn't grow evenly. The left grows faster than the right, so it seems. *I sleep on my right side. I read that makes a difference.* I'm right hand dominate. My right side suffered the matted locks and the length & health of it has not been the same since. I do believe my hemline was healthy before the matting scenario. Previous cuts were done with preserving length in mind. In hindsight, I should have gotten rid of all the whack ends at that point and start truly fresh and new.



I've never thought of the bolded as a possible reason as to why i am 11/2'' longer on the right side. Maybe thats the reason my left side grows slower than my right. My head is almost always turned to the right of me when sleeping. I need to find a better position to sleep. I can't have my hair suffering like that.


----------



## MileHighDiva

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



divachyk said:


> Here ya go EnExitStageLeft PureSilver sunnieb
> 
> ETA: MileHighDiva Nix08, how much should I chop? I'm taking survey from you all and anyone that wants to chime in.



1/2-1" for health because you've been complaining about breakage.  Continue protective styling (bunning) for the winter.  This will give your length a chance to bulk up and then you can re access whether you need a deeper cut for the spring solstice.

ETA: if you have damage or hair health issues that are more than an inch deep, go deeper.


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I think you've gotten your answer and we all agree including your DH that you should not cut, but if you do i say 1 inch at the end of the month and another  2 inches in June 2014. How about that? divachyk


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

PureSilver Lilmama1011 Nix08, I'd love to believe the lead hair theory but I always have some randomness that clouds the view. This year was protein overload and relaxer touch gone wrong. 

Here's my whack hemline
Last year before / after cut - June 2012 ---- good news is, I grew all that back and then some.

Augu 2013 is a photo of my hair before protein overload and relaxer gone wrong. Clearly a difference in the thickness at hemline. 

I suppose I just grow uneven on a good day. Throw in some hair issues and that just makes it look a bit worse.

@ETA: MileHighDiva EnExitStageLeft, thanks ladies!!!


----------



## Nix08

divachyk how about a trim of as many inches  that would give you an even hemline then going forward you trim at each line on your length check shirt again to an even hemline.  This way you almost always have a relatively even hemline.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Alright ladies, you gave me some good info to ponder. I'll cut somewhere between 1/2" to 1" but no more than 2" (for now). 

I like a thick hemline but clearly the longer I get the less that is a reality for one reason or another. 

Nix08, I inspected my ends and they appear relatively healthy on both sides. One side is just shorter. I do agree trimming at more strategic intervals would help prevent this from occurring again.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

divachyk 

My hair grows this way, but in a weird u/v mashup thing . I am convinced that my right side is suffering, but the ends seem to split on this side more regularly, plus it becomes weathered fairly quickly. 

What I plan to do to regroup from it:

*Apply a bit more product (moisturizer, leave in, etc.)
*Be extra super gentle with that side
*Heavy HEAVY seal the ends on that side


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

divachyk if it were me, I'd cut 1" now re-evaluate in 8 weeks or so.  I'm not afraid to cut in order to get the hemline I want, so I understand where you are coming from.

However,  no deep cuts allowed!


----------



## susanzmorg

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Almost 3 weeks post and I haven't worn my hair down once.

It's been snowing and freezing here in Calgary. 

My Christmas Party is in two weeks so I might do a roller set for that.

17 Weeks to go!


----------



## cynd

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

12 weeks post and all of a sudden I have lots of new growth.  I may relax next week.


----------



## Lilmama1011

9 weeks post relaxer, i was going to do 10, might do 12


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

0 days post -- 

Next TU is in Feb 2014 likely at 9 weeks vs. 10 since 10 weeks falls on Valentine's and my stylist will be celebrating her anni out of the country.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 9 weeks post with three more to go. I might not make it. We shall see!


----------



## NGraceO

Ms. Tiki said:


> I am 9 weeks post with three more to go. I might not make it. We shall see!



You can do it! Throw that hair in some braids or a protective style!

NGraceO


----------



## GettingKinky

I'm 8 weeks post. I usually go 16 weeks but I'm on vacation at week 16 so I'm going to stretch for 18 weeks for the 1st time ever. I am not looking forward to being away from home and swimming during my longest stretch.  Wish me luck


----------



## mschristine

3 weeks post..stretching about 10 weeks..12 weeks max..going longer than that is breakage city for me


----------



## NGraceO

Still on this 24 week stretch that ends valentines day weekend. Sometimes I get the urge to relax now,  before I remember that a fresh texlax would just be wasted in either braids or under a wig (which is what I'm trying I rock long term to WL), which brings me back :yup:

NGraceO


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

This is week 16 for me. I have 2 more weeks to go before I get my relaxer. This is the longest stretch I have ever done. It takes a lot of TLC at this point. Can't wait for a fresh relaxer.


----------



## longhairdreaming

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

One more week till I relax which will put me at 18 weeks post.


----------



## D.Lisha

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

As of today, I am 4 weeks post; Next relaxer date is set for March 7, 2013 (that would put me at 17 weeks post relaxer)


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

11 weeks post!  9 more to go!


----------



## Lilmama1011

I think I'm not going to go 10 weeks, I think I might go like almost 12 weeks and relax like a day before Christmas to have a fresh one when I go to my Christmas dinner, yup that's what I will do.....


----------



## Renewed1

My last perm was 9/11, so I may perm today or tomorrow.  I'm slowly training my hair to go the distance.


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

2 weeks post today 25 weeks to go. Pitchas to come tomorrow cuz i see NG already.


----------



## destinyseeker

I'm only a week and a half post with 8 -1/2 weeks to go. Never going past 10 weeks agaIn... it seems the breaking point for my hair.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

12 weeks post today!


----------



## longhairdreaming

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

0 weeks! Relaxed this morning at 19 weeks post...next relaxer sometime in March/April.


----------



## Lilmama1011

ten weeks and three days,  will relax at twelve before Christmas


----------



## Beamodel

11 weeks - I will relax on Friday at 12 wks post


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

17 weeks post and will relax in a few days.


----------



## Theresamonet

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

13 weeks post. I'm relaxing tonight.


----------



## NGraceO

Theresamonet said:


> 13 weeks post. I'm relaxing tonight.



There better be some pics involved!!  lol

NGraceO


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

longhairdreaming, show me that luscious hair mami


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

3 weeks post today. 24 weeks to go.


----------



## Nix08

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

15 weeks with 1-3 to go.


----------



## Saludable84

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

10 weeks down, 10 more to go.


----------



## HHSJ85

15 weeks post =)

Idk when im getting a relaxer.  Maybe box braids or a u part wig for 3 months then a relaxer. I change my mind everytime I think about getting a relaxer lol.


----------



## Toy

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

8 Wks Post 4 more to go.


----------



## NGraceO

Four months post today with two more to go! So proud of myself for resisting temptation lol

NGraceO


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

All of you long stretchers make me jelly


----------



## NGraceO

divachyk said:


> All of you long stretchers make me jelly



Girl, ain't nothing to be jealous of. It is le struggle 

NGraceO


----------



## longhairdreaming

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



PureSilver said:


> @longhairdreaming, show me that luscious hair mami



PureSilver  I'm taking pics tomorrow. My hair feels a bit dry (hard water area) so I'm doing an extra day of dc today.


----------



## longhairdreaming

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



divachyk said:


> All of you long stretchers make me jelly



Your wl hair makes me jelly . Can't wait to get where you are!


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> All of you long stretchers make me jelly



Stop. I was you last year. You'll figure it out. Not only that,  but stretching isn't for everyone. I remember when I couldn't go past 8-10 weeks, now I'm touching 14 and trying to go farther. Your going to get there. You proved that with this stretch.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## nerdography

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm currently 8 months post. And I plan on relaxing next week, yay! I already bought my supplies. And I'm going to DC today, detangle, and put my hair into twist to keep it from tangling, that way when the day comes to relax my hair is already prepped.


----------



## NIN4eva

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

About 5 weeks post. Ng staring to make itself part of the styling equation. I've got some  Moisture Stretch Curl Extending Cream coming for Christmas. I'm thinking that it will help with my 12 week stretching.


----------



## NGraceO

nerdography said:


> I'm currently 8 months post. And I plan on relaxing next week, yay! I already bought my supplies. And I'm going to DC today, detangle, and put my hair into twist to keep it from tangling, that way when the day comes to relax my hair is already prepped.



GOOD LORD! What convinced you to stretch for that long!?!

NGraceO


----------



## mschristine

Almost 5 weeks post..relaxing at about 12 weeks post..need to up my moisture


----------



## rawsilk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

3 months post (tex lax -- do I belong in here? LOL) and was planning on touching up this weekend but NG is behaving so well (after Emergencee and Salerm protein and DC treatments) that I think I'll wait a while.


----------



## nerdography

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

NGraceO

I hadn't planned on going that long. I was going to relax in October, but life got in the way and I didn't have time. Since I took off work the last two weeks of December I finally have the time to do so. Once I relaxer I plan on relaxing every 12 weeks.


----------



## NGraceO

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



nerdography said:


> NGraceO
> 
> I hadn't planned on going that long. I was going to relax in October, but life got in the way and I didn't have time. Since I took off work the last two weeks of December I finally have the time to do so. Once I relaxer I plan on relaxing every 12 weeks.



How has it been to maintain? How have you been wearing your? What is your hair type? Sorry for all the Qs, I'm just dumbstruck by how long you have stretched lol


----------



## Beamodel

Zero now  

Just relaxed tonight. Starting over again and plan to stretch for another 12 weeks or maybe even 14. Fenugreek tea rinses and henna treatments has made my stretch a breeze.


----------



## blessedandlucky

10 weeks, which is usually my max, but the matrix conditioning balm is changing my whole life.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas

Almost 16 weeks post.


----------



## Lilmama1011

10 weeks and two days,  will relax Saturday or sunday


----------



## outspokenwallflower

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Gonna wash today, I'm one week post.


----------



## almond eyes

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I stretched to 12 weeks and it turned out badly on the left lower side of my hair which clumped. I don't know whether it was the stretch or the hard water that didn't take to well with the neutraliser shampoo or was it my lack of doing protein treatments for one month. I am not going to stretch that long again I often think it doesn't make sense to do a long one unless you are transitioning.

I often waiver and then when I stretch is it a disaster so this time I mean it no more!!!!!

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Lovestyr

I am.10 weeks post and I'm ending my strech tmrw 

only because I have a dinner party to attend on christmas and its cheaper to relax than to get my hair done and have it straighten. I was ready to stretch for 15 weeks, try it again next year.


----------



## Nix08

24hrs post relaxer and will do my next relaxer mid April.


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

4 weeks post today..............23 weeks to go, next relaxer May 31st 2014, God's will


----------



## Babygrowth

Nix08 said:


> 24hrs post relaxer and will do my next relaxer mid April.



Oooohhhh can't wait to see your reveal!


----------



## Rnjones

10 weeks post today. Went 13 last time so hoping to add another week to make 14

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

13 weeks post today, 7 weeks to go......


----------



## GettingKinky

10 weeks. 8 to go for my longest stretch ever.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Fresh Relaxer, I am 0 days or weeks post, probably about a hour post


----------



## natural_one

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

15 weeks...Relaxer scheduled next week..


----------



## Ms. Tiki

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 11 and planning to texlax next Sat the 28th. I'm so ready!


----------



## Misseyl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

11 weeks and will retouch in February 2014.


----------



## destinyseeker

4 weeks post. I bow down to my sisters that can stretch for months but in 2014 I will not be going past 9-10 weeks. My hair does NOT like it ... Since I won't wear twists ( love twist out though!), braids or wigs.


----------



## Evolving78

Misseyl said:


> 11 weeks and will retouch in February 2014.



I'm 7 weeks and will touch up in Feb.


----------



## Saludable84

shortdub78 said:


> I'm 7 weeks and will touch up in Feb.



11 weeks. Touching up late February as well at 16-20 weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

21 weeks!! Was aiming to go 24 like I have been doing but I'm thinking of stretching a bit longer.


----------



## lamaria211

5 weeks post today


----------



## MrsMelodyV

9 weeks post. I plan to relax January 25th.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Weeks are flying by!  I'm 14 weeks post!


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



destinyseeker said:


> 4 weeks post. I bow down to my sister*s that can stretch for months but in 2014 I will not be going past 9-10 weeks. My hair does NOT like it *... Since I won't wear twists ( love twist out though!), braids or wigs.



destinyseeker, we're eye to eye on that one!


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 4.5 weeks post and things are going great thus far!


----------



## TheNDofUO

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

7 weeks. Stretching till March


----------



## Americka

8 months post as of yesterday. I am thankful for Ecostyler gel, Carefree curl gold, Indian soft wave hair, and Aunt Jackie's products.

Trying to reach a year by taking it one week at a time.


----------



## afjhnsn

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm almost 15 weeks. I'm taking it week by week. Touch ups are too expensive for me right now, so the longer I can prolong it, the better. The most I've done is 17 weeks.


----------



## flirtytrixx88

14 week post, I'll be relaxing Jan 3


----------



## KiWiStyle

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 8 weeks post and plan to relax as usual at 12 weeks post which is the first week in February.  My dream is to be able to stretch for 20 weeks but ain't nobody got time for tangles and major breakage.


----------



## Lilmama1011

One week and two days post relaxer. Will be relaxing at 10 to 12weeks it depends....


----------



## LovelyRo

I relaxed 12/30 so, I'm two days post.


----------



## AmiJay

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



destinyseeker said:


> 4 weeks post. I bow down to my sisters that can stretch for months but in 2014 I will not be going past 9-10 weeks. My hair does NOT like it ... Since I won't wear twists ( love twist out though!), braids or wigs.



I'm on Hairfinity and I'm going to only go to 8-10 weeks.  I don't want to wear wigs and can't do my kinky twist because I'm looking for a job.


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

6 weeks post today  doesn't even feel like it and i have alot of NG. I'm so proud, i'm doing something right!


----------



## Americka

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

1 day post relaxer. I ended my 8 month stretch yesterday.


----------



## tolly

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

6weeks post, the last one was my virgin relaxer. I'm not sure how long to stretch......my hair is just NL, and I'm getting split ends and trimming hasn't done much, they just reappear quickly. I'm going to stop the trimming for a while, that's what made me BC the last time!


----------



## Saludable84

13 weeks. At this point, I will just stretch until I cannot stretch anymore.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## halfindian

10 weeks post relaxer. Next relaxer on the 24th January at 13 weeks. I stretch 12 weeks.


----------



## halfindian

Lilmama1011 said:


> Fresh Relaxer, I am 0 days or weeks post, probably about a hour post



Lol good one!!


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

15 weeks post today.  Thinking of stretching past 20 weeks if things keep going so well.


----------



## xu93texas

1 day post!


----------



## koolkittychick

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 8 weeks post today. Not doing too bad; NG is in full force but not unmanageable, now that I have my staple products and routine down pat  If I don't decide to stretch until my Birthday in early May (which would be six months), then I will relax at the end of Jan/early Feb and stretch again until May.


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Americka said:


> 1 day post relaxer. I ended my 8 month stretch yesterday.


 congrats on your long stretch, waiting patiently to see pictures Americka could you share your tips and stretching regimen please. I sure it will be helpful. 



tolly said:


> 6weeks post, the last one was my virgin relaxer. I'm not sure how long to stretch......my hair is just NL, and I'm getting split ends and trimming hasn't done much, they just reappear quickly. I'm going to stop the trimming for a while, that's what made me BC the last time!



I'm not sure what it is your doing wrong but I hope that you will get over those split ends soon, from experience they are very annoying. Good luck.


----------



## Saludable84

tolly said:


> 6weeks post, the last one was my virgin relaxer. I'm not sure how long to stretch......my hair is just NL, and I'm getting split ends and trimming hasn't done much, they just reappear quickly. I'm going to stop the trimming for a while, that's what made me BC the last time!



How straight did you relax?
What is your regimen?
Are you using too much protein or moisture?
What products are you using?
How are you styling during the week?
What was your hair like and regimen before you relaxed? 

I'm sure there is a way we can help.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

16 weeks post today.  Only 4 weeks left!


----------



## Rnjones

13 weeks post and relaxing next week at 14. Longest stretch to date. Have come a long way. I've been trying to add an additional week each stretch.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

14 weeks with 2-6 more to go. Right now, two weeks is not looking like a possibility.


----------



## NGraceO

19 or 20 weeks post! Only a weeks left in my stretch. Although I haven't decided if I will end or extend it from my original plan. I am currently and will be wigging it for an extended period of time, so I am unsure how much it makes sense to relax new growth that will just be braided up and hidden anyway. 

Any thoughts on what I should do?

NGraceO


----------



## xu93texas

I'm 1 week post relaxer.


----------



## halfindian

NGraceO said:


> 19 or 20 weeks post! Only a weeks left in my stretch. Although I haven't decided if I will end or extend it from my original plan. I am currently and will be wigging it for an extended period of time, so I am unsure how much it makes sense to relax new growth that will just be braided up and hidden anyway.
> 
> Any thoughts on what I should do?
> 
> NGraceO



Relax it so you won't have too many nasty tangles that will lead to any setbacks. Avoid setbacks like the plague!!!!


----------



## halfindian

Hair with two textures is also more prone to breakage.


----------



## lamaria211

7 weeks post. TU in 3 more weeks


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

12 weeks
Next TU will be at 24 weeks.


----------



## Toy

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

1 wk post 9 more to go.


----------



## mochalocks

5 weeks post. 2, of 3 weeks left til my next touch up.


----------



## FemmeFatale

Tomorrow I will be 20 weeks post! I took my weave out a week ago and I'll be touching up in another week or two.

*Whispers in joy* I think I may have hit BSL, I'll be able to fully tell once I get a TU.


----------



## NGraceO

halfindian said:


> Hair with two textures is also more prone to breakage.



Thank you for your advice. I think you may have convinced me

NGraceO


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

17 weeks post!


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

4 weeks post going for about 12 more weeks which will take me till early April.


----------



## naija24

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 12 weeks post. I am not even entertaining the idea of relaxing since I'm trying to transition but if i gave up my transition, I would probably relax around May or June.


----------



## PinkSunshine77

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

My last relaxer was Halloween. I don't think I'm relaxing again. I am not sure but I think I'm serious.


----------



## NGraceO

I am 21 weeks post. Supposed to be ending my stretch at 24 weeks on Feb. 14th, but the struggle has gotten real....wash day was really difficult, and having so much new growth only made it worse. Made me want to go ahead and relax like now.

NGraceO


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

7 weeks. Touching up at 10 weeks.


----------



## Beamodel

4 wks. 8 more to go


----------



## Lilmama1011

exactly four weeks today and im relaxing in 6 to 8 weeks,  it just depends


----------



## Saludable84

15 weeks, 5 more to go. If all goes well I'll go to 24 weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## back2relaxed

13.5 getting my touch up on Friday!  Thank goodness!  My new growth is  off the chain.   I tried to wash blowdry and flat iron.   It is a thick mess.  I'll probably do a rollerset on dry hair just  to keeo me from using more heat.   Friday can't arrive fast enough.


----------



## mshoneyfly

1 week post and texturizing in about 10-13 weeks. I hope to have a LOT of NG before I texturize so we'll see how it works out. April 5 will make 12 weeks post.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## lamaria211

8 weeks post and trying to make it to 11


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



divachyk said:


> 7 weeks. Touching up at 10 weeks.



divachyk we'll be relaxing at the same time!


----------



## D.Lisha

I'm at 11 weeks. Only 5 more weeks to go!

Sent from Atop of my throne, in a kingdom where long-haired bad b**ches rule


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

 sunnieb!!

Your siggy always make me smile D.Lisha -- gorgeous hair.


----------



## Tangie

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm six weeks post. I haven't decided how long I'm gonna stretch yet. Maybe 16 weeks?


----------



## Lymegreen

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

7 weeks.  I'm going to relax @ 8 1/2 weeks


----------



## nerdography

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm five weeks post. I plan on relaxing at ten weeks.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

18 weeks post. Only 2 weeks to go!


----------



## Beamodel

6 weeks post.... 6 more to go....


----------



## SweetSunshine

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm currently 14 weeks post. Aiming to texlax at 26 weeks..... My first 6 month stretch!


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

SweetSunshine you wanna be relaxed buddies? I'm 10wkspost this Saturday will be relaxing on May 31st which will be my 27weeks


----------



## Lilmama1011

5 weeks and 5 days


----------



## naija24

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

i am about 14 weeks post. i am not sure when i'll relax again but i'm having a hard time with this new growth now


----------



## lamaria211

1hr post lol. I TU today!


----------



## Toy

4 weeks 6 more to go.


----------



## NGraceO

One week post! Not sure when the next relaxer is, but since I decided to decrease the length of my stretches, I'm playing with the idea of 10-12 weeks. We'll see.

NGraceO


----------



## NGraceO

SweetSunshine said:


> I'm currently 14 weeks post. Aiming to texlax at 26 weeks..... My first 6 month stretch!



How do you wear your hair?

NGraceO


----------



## xu93texas

I'm 4 weeks post.


----------



## PlainJane

5 weeks post and I will probably self relax in another 7 weeks. I'm looking forward to rinsing my hair jet black more than the touch up!


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

6 weeks post and another 11 to go.


----------



## Saludable84

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Almost 1 week post. Not trying to visit the crack path for 18-20 weeks since I stretched 16 weeks this time.


----------



## Eiano

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

20.5 H post!!


----------



## mschristine

12 weeks post and relaxing either Wednesday or Thursday. I cannot wait!


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

19 weeks post today!

Relaxing next Saturday!  :woohoo:


----------



## ATLcutey20

I will be 13 wks post this Monday.

I usually relax at 12 wks post, but I'm loving the thickness of my hair right now.  Gonna see how it goes.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I'm 16 wks post.. I'm trying to transition. Emphasis on the word trying lol. If I get fed up
and I see things are not going well, I'll probably end up texlaxing instead.


----------



## TLC1020

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

13 wks post, currently in box braids so I plan on going about 24 wks post.


----------



## SweetSunshine

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

PureSilver

Yes! I would love to be relaxed buddies. I will be relaxing May 31st as well!

Yay!


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

20 weeks post today!!!!!

Whew!  Relaxing tonight!


----------



## NGraceO

sunnieb said:


> 20 weeks post today!!!!!  Whew!  Relaxing tonight!



YOU MADE IT!! Woohoo! Can't wait to see piccccsssa


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

16 weeks on Monday


----------



## sunnieb

2 minutes post!


----------



## bebezazueta

sunnieb said:


> 2 minutes post!



LOL!  Waiting for the pics.


----------



## Lilmama1011

7 weeks and four days


----------



## tapioca_pudding

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

10 weeks post, will be relaxing next week


----------



## susanzmorg

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 13 Weeks Post.

I am aiming for 6 months which will end May 4th. 

I just love how thick my hair is when I stretch.


----------



## divachyk

0 days. @ salon now.


----------



## growbaby

9 weeks post probably 4 more weeks to go


----------



## GettingKinky

18 weeks. Getting a touchup in a few hours.


----------



## mschristine

One week post relaxer...I'm aiming for 10-12 weeks but...I might stretch longer depending on how well I can deal with my new growth


----------



## naija24

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I have put relaxer on my head but it legit didn't take so I don't count it as a touch up.

So I'm at 16 weeks post.


----------



## Lilmama1011

eight weeks and two days,  relaxing at twelve weeks


----------



## 20perlz

5 weeks 3 days. Going for 10-12 weeks.


----------



## thebelleofelle

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

11 months & 10 days post...doing the transition thing but have noticed much change in length


----------



## rileypak

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

_How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?_ 
Currently 14 weeks post (on accident; NG is behaving so I forgot about my 12 week touch up)

_When is your next touch up? _
Will try to get it done in next 2 weeks

_What relaxer will you use? _
Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp

_Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? _
Salon. I barely have to patience to wash my hair every week or two. Self-relaxing is out of the question for me at this point in my life.


----------



## cassie712

Six weeks post last relaxer Jan 10/2014 next mar 21/2014 longest time ever I relaxed every 8 weeks now self relaxed with ORS

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## Nazaneen

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

More than 6 months  but as far as I know I'm not transitioning . I'll touch up when the weather warms. I think I'll begin to relax one a year... or I'll transition again.


----------



## Naphy

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?
I am exactly 19 weeks post relaxer !

When is your next touch up?
I plan to relaxer my hair at the 20th week mark ^^

What relaxer will you use?
ORS Olive Oil as usual.

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?
At home. My hair is SOOO messed up right now, I don't want to deal with some hairdresser and her "wise" advices when I know what I'm doing... so yep, self relax !


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 9 week post and the new growth is real. I have 7 more weeks to go. Will be going to the salon on April 11 for my next relaxer.


----------



## bklynbornNbred

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



bklynbornNbred said:


> I'm one week post. I relaxed last week Monday (11/25) at 18 weeks 4 days.
> 
> I switched to Motions Super because I have not been happy with my ORS results (mostly with the tangling that been happening the few times I did wach my hair) and I'm glad I did. I'll see how my hair responds to washing as this gets old before deciding if I'll continue with this relaxer but my initial results show me that ORS really did change the formula somewhere along the line.
> 
> I'm suffering from hairnorexia because I still hesitate to claim BSL although I'm on my way to MBL. I did a slight trim but lack of manipulation due to my injury and buns have thankfully left my hair in pretty good shape. I'll be ready to fully claim where ever my ends lay by the time spring rolls around. May even come out of hiding and post a picture . Happy growing everyone!


 
Bumping because I forgot to write it down and had to look this up to see how long its been since my last relaxer. 

I'll be 13 wks post tomorrow. Still injured so its hard to manipulate my hair much so I'm beyond bored with my look. I'm thinking about braiding it up until spring but I also know that once it gets hot I won't want to be bothered with wearing it out. It makes no sense to throw in a relaxer only to wear it out for one cycle in the fall before winter protection season starts. I may talk myself into a very long stretch but it will have to be completely hidden to pull it off.  

As for the Motions I'm having the same issues with my hair so the problem may not be ORS changing its formula but my hair being more resistant to relaxers overall.


----------



## jasmyne14

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 5 weeks post and maybe in 8 weeks I'll get a relaxer depends if I get a weave next week which will stretch it out


----------



## cynd

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm around 23 weeks post.  I have no idea when or how I will do my next relaxer.  I had a setback and have just been leaving my hair alone in celie braids for weeks and the thought of detangling really scares me.


----------



## ckisland

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Currently 10 weeks post, and experiencing zero issues with my new growth .

I planned to relax at 12-16 weeks post, but it's going to be more like 14-16, I think . 14 weeks puts it at the weekend of my birthday, and 16 puts me at 4 months. 
I'm looking at either ORS no-lye or Silk Elements to touch up with. I want to get my hair straighter, and I'll need to smooth it down to my ends to correct the underprocessing I have down my length.


----------



## Lilmama1011

9 weeks exactly will relax at 12weeks


----------



## naija24

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

1 week post! Loving it!!

I already feel my roots starting to curl though. Crazy! I hope it's inversion working 

I'm gonna stretch to 10 weeks. I think anything longer starts to make my go a bit crazy.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 1 day post and I will touch up sometime in June or when my NG gets to be too much to handle. Since I have a lot of texture still in my hair I want to try to stretch for 6 months at a time.


----------



## SweetSunshine

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm currently 19 weeks post.

Will be Texlaxing in 7 weeks at my 6 month mark, April 19. 

Excited about my first 6 month stretch! 

( last time I posted, I stated I would texlax at the end of May. Miscalculation on my part.)


----------



## sunnieb

3 weeks post today and not relaxing again until around the 4th of July.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## Pennefeather

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Sixteen weeks as of today.  Trying to hold out for six months. 

My short term goal may change if the challenge becomes too much.  If doesn't get really bad, I'll hold out linger or possibly transition.


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

14 weeks today and will relax at week 27, wow i do have almost another 14 weeks to go, my scalp is nowhere to be found and i have mild shedding.


----------



## Babygrowth

38 weeks post, 7 weeks to go


----------



## Saludable84

Babygrowth said:


> 38 weeks post, 7 weeks to go



Impressive


----------



## lamaria211

4 weeks post today


----------



## coolsista-paris

wow there is some serious stretching in here!!
im 13weeks post. 

i was aiming for 16 weeks but if i can handle it, ill stretch more.

i will use ors lye. normal.

i want to self relax.


----------



## spellinto

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?
I am about 12 weeks post.

When is your next touch up?
Scheduled for March 17th.

What relaxer will you use?
The stylist I visit uses Affirm.

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?
Salon!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

19 weeks and counting..... 

Relaxing soon.


----------



## emada

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?
Going on 12 weeks

When is your next touch up?
Would like to relax next week at 13 weeks

What relaxer will you use?
ORS lye normal

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?
Self relax, will have to be better about straightening some previous underprocessed parts


----------



## browneyedgrl

Just relaxed a few hours ago after 10 weeks.


----------



## mshoneyfly

7 weeks post texturizer today and just put in yarn braids a week ago. My next TU will be around April 5th at 12 weeks post. I got underprocessed last time so I will need to fix that. I covered my hair from midshaft to ends with protein conditioner like always but decided to add SAA powder to the relaxer mix. My hair came out with most of the texture still in tact. 

I normally use Just for Me texture softener but Im debating if I should try the new creme of nature relaxer. I always self relax.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## twolala

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Last relaxer was April 2013
I plan to get my next relaxer in April 2014
The relaxer I use is phyto, and I will get it done in a salon


----------



## klsjackson

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I self relaxed yesterday at 8 weeks post. I used Affirm Sensitive scalp no lye relaxer. I'm pleased with the results, but I could have allowed it to process a little longer. I will correct the underprocessed areas during my next relaxer in 8 weeks.


----------



## naija24

Just 2 weeks post. I am hoping that no heat is helping with my new growh


----------



## cassie712

Hello i just did my first protein tx  at home with ORS hair mayo!!! My hair was so tangled!!! I need to get a job so I can g o back to the  the beauty shop

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

Relaxing tonight at 20 weeks!


----------



## bebezazueta

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Relaxing tonight at 20 weeks!



Waiting for your relaxer reveal!!!!!!


----------



## TamaraShaniece

20 weeks and transitioning... (Fingers crossed)


----------



## sunnieb

4 weeks post!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## jasmyne14

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

7 weeks post today and I have no idea when I'll be relaxing next as I'm PS'ing under upart wigs and my hair is manageable right now


----------



## cassie712

I was 9weeks post,wanted to go 10wks,I did a protein tx and my hair di
dn't like it so instead of D/C ing I relaxed today.
Next relax may 30 hopefully I will make it this time

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## cassie712

Just relaxed and did another cut



Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## nerdography

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm eleven weeks post, I plan on relaxing March 29th. I was going to for sixteen weeks, but I have a lot more new growth then I expected.


----------



## lamaria211

5 weeks post. I'm due for a TU the same week as my delivery date so I guess I'll be stretching


----------



## Lilmama1011

11 weeks and three days. Hopefully I will be relaxing the 16th if my shipment comes soon


----------



## Babygrowth

lamaria211 said:


> 5 weeks post. I'm due for a TU the same week as my delivery date so I guess I'll be stretching



I don't know if I'm experiencing preggo brain or I didn't know but congrats! Is this #2 for you too?


----------



## lamaria211

Babygrowth said:


> I don't know if I'm experiencing preggo brain or I didn't know but congrats! Is this #2 for you too?



#4 but it's my 1st girl!!!!


----------



## growbaby

13 weeks post today, will probably relax next weekend at 14 weeks


----------



## Babygrowth

lamaria211 said:


> #4 but it's my 1st girl!!!!



Yay! Thats awesome!


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

5 weeks post today!


----------



## PlainJane

11 weeks post. I've been relaxing at 12-14 weeks these past few touch ups, but I think my hair wants me to go back to long term stretches. I know that I will be self relaxing whenever I decide to give in.


----------



## Lilmama1011

i will be 12 weeks tomorrow,  relaxing on Monday


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

16 weeks post as of last saturday, my NG is tangling on itself. I will relax @ 19 weeks 1 week before my birthday.


----------



## cassie712

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

One week post wash night!!!


----------



## Rozlewis

cassie712 said:


> One week post wash night!!!



cassie712

How are you doing? Did you self-relax or go to the salon? I am 13 weeks post with 3 weeks to go before I relax. My new growth is behaving but I really think it's more related to me knowing how to care for my new growth better. How does it feel to have a fresh relaxer?


----------



## nakialovesshoes

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 2.5 _years_ post - LOL & hopefully I will be back to relaxed on Saturday. I've had it with #teamnatural. I'm going back to *MY* roots ASAP!


----------



## lamaria211

6+ weeks post. Washing and detangling is getting harder


----------



## EmilyWilde

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? _About 34-35 weeks. Last relaxer was June 2013.
_
When is your next touch up? _Probably May/June. I'm not sure if I still want one.  _

What relaxer will you use? _Opitimum Care Reg._

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? _Self-relax_


----------



## Lilmama1011

I am zero days post relaxer today, I will relax in 12 weeks


----------



## twolala

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I thought I could make it to April, but I can't my new growth is out of control! In April it would have been a year since I had my last relaxer, but I can't make it to April. I am getting my relaxer this FRIDAY along with a trim that I have not had since last April. kudos to team natural, I can't do it..


----------



## naturalagain2

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am one week post. I plan to relax when I reach 12 weeks.


----------



## lavaflow99

1 week post.  Plan to go 16 week til next touch up


----------



## susanzmorg

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

17 Weeks Post.
7 Weeks to go!

I wanna relax so bad but I am hanging in there. I have no breakage or excess shedding. Just tons of NG that I have no motivation to deal with. I have stopped my midweek Cowash and just wash and deep Condition on the weekends.

I will do aphogee 2step two weeks before my relaxer.


----------



## cassie712

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Rozlewis said:


> cassie712
> 
> How are you doing? Did you self-relax or go to the salon? I am 13 weeks post with 3 weeks to go before I relax. My new growth is behaving but I really think it's more related to me knowing how to care for my new growth better. How does it feel to have a fresh relaxer?



Hey just seen ur post!! I love my relaxed hair.self relaxed and I'm good now I will try 12 weeks this time


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

6 weeks down, 14 weeks to go!


----------



## cassie712

2weeks post Ten !!! More to go pray for me. Made it 9 weeks my first stretch


----------



## Toy

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

1 week post..as of saturday.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

12 down 14 to go... almost half way there


----------



## Destiny9109

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

8 weeks today. My weave is lookin' a mess, can't afford to go to the stylist I want to install it right now, so I'll be relaxing this week and wearing my own.


----------



## Saludable84

Destiny9109 said:


> 8 weeks today. My weave is lookin' a mess, can't afford to go to the stylist I want to install it right now, so I'll be relaxing this week and wearing my own.



Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

17 weeks as of yesterday another 2 weeks to go. I got me some glycerine, EVOO amd castor oil last night. Hoping they will save me from breakage and give me the moisture i need.


----------



## Misseyl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? 24 weeks this Saturday, March 29th

When is your next touch up? Might be on March 29th

What relaxer will you use? Phytorelaxer Index I

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? Self-relax

I'm having issues with the back of my head right now.  There is breakage and I don't know how and why.  Now that I'm writing this I think it's breakage due to overlapping.  I'm gonna be extra careful with my next textlax, whenever I decide to do it and check back in another 3 months.


----------



## Americka

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Relaxing right now at 11 weeks or so. My hair was super underprocessed and the shrinkage was ridiculous.


----------



## Saludable84

Misseyl said:


> How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? 24 weeks this Saturday, March 29th  When is your next touch up? Might be on March 29th  What relaxer will you use? Phytorelaxer Index I  Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? Self-relax  I'm having issues with the back of my head right now.  There is breakage and I don't know how and why.  Now that I'm writing this I think it's breakage due to overlapping.  I'm gonna be extra careful with my next textlax, whenever I decide to do it and check back in another 3 months.



Make sure to relax the back last then. 

My crown is my trouble area, so I don't smooth that area. Smoothing it what kills it.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

7 weeks post!


----------



## danysedai

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Most probably relaxing today at 12 weeks post. Just waiting for my sister to finish watching a movie on tv so she can relax my hair.

ETA: I relaxed it, sitting under my Pibbs now. My greys are all out but I don't want to take the risk and color my hair the same day. I will probably cut about 1 inch to get rid of very straight ends (rest of my hair is texlaxed)


----------



## PlainJane

13 weeks post. Hopefully I can make it to 24 weeks.


----------



## Babygrowth

43weeks post, 2 weeks to go can't wait.


----------



## natural_one

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

12 weeks post...Wont be getting a touchup until mid Sept


----------



## Misseyl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Saludable84 said:


> Make sure to relax the back last then.
> 
> *My crown is my trouble area, so I don't smooth that area. Smoothing it what kills it.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you for saying this.  I wish someone had said this to me before.  I'm texlax and I use Phytorelaxer Index I to do it.  From now on, I will apply the relaxer but no smoothing.  I'll then wash it out after waiting 15/20 minutes.


----------



## naija24

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am six weeks post and I just installed a weave so let's see if I can stretch to 16 weeks!!


----------



## rileypak

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

20 weeks post.
Still deciding if I'm going to start texlaxing or continue relaxing straight.


----------



## susanzmorg

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

20 Weeks Post.
4 Weeks to go.

I have crazy new growth. I almost relaxed last weekend but did my Aphogee two step and my hair behaved after that.

I just gotta remember to roller-set after each wash and me and my new growth get along just fine.


----------



## greenandchic

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

7 weeks post, 5 to go.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm almost 2 weeks post & most likely my touch up will be right before the 4th of July.


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



susanzmorg said:


> 20 Weeks Post.
> 4 Weeks to go.
> I have crazy new growth. *I almost relaxed last weekend but did my Aphogee two step and my hair behaved after that.*
> 
> I just gotta remember to roller-set after each wash and me and my new growth get along just fine.



Hey buddy.....my hair was giving me ish as well last weekend but she calmed right down after my 2 Step Aphogee and a moisturizing treatment.


----------



## cassie712

Babygrowth said:


> 43weeks post, 2 weeks to go can't wait.



Wow

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

19 weeks post tomorrow. I wanted to relax tomorrow but it seems like its going to be next week. Oh well more stretching for me. Been contemplating and stalking youtube videos for self relaxing all week this week because i don't want anyone to mess up my progress.

*A mini update*: I have been moisturizing and sealing several times daily with water and EVOO OR Castor Oil on my once severly dry ends, now they are soft smooth to the touch and looking healthier.


----------



## Lilmama1011

two weeks 4 days


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

8 weeks and counting!


----------



## NGraceO

10 weeks currently. Will be relaxing somewhere between 12 and 16 weeks. No more long stretches for me.


----------



## 317537

I'm 11 weeks. Gonna relax at 17 weeks. I'm a bridesmaid at the end of may and want to be freshly done before that.  Meanwhile I wash once a week, blowdry, Bantu knot on damp hair, flat iron roots then set on hot rollers. i love rollersetting but I don't have the time or patience to sit under the hot dryer!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## cassie712

4 weeks post and counting

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## Toy

3 wks & 1 day post.


----------



## Nix08

15 weeks post


----------



## Tangie

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

0. Just relaxed yesterday after a 16 week stretch.


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

15 weeks post.


----------



## SmileyNY

I'm 10 months post relaxer & no, I'm not transitioning  

I'm texlaxed. I usually relax every 16 weeks, but I fell off. I'll probably relax before I go on vacation next month.


----------



## susanzmorg

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



PureSilver said:


> Hey buddy.....my hair was giving me ish as well last weekend but she calmed right down after my 2 Step Aphogee and a moisturizing treatment.



Yeah gotta love the stuff. I used to be scared of hard protein but my hair loves it.

21 weeks Post

Might have to relax a week early I have a corporate retreat at the end of the month and I don't want to have to deal with new growth. They don't even lay down anymore.


----------



## TamedTresses

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I relaxed today after 14 weeks post. I'm shooting for no more than four relaxers per year.


----------



## xu93texas

I'll be 14 weeks post on Friday.


----------



## Beamodel

6weeks post. About 4 more to go.


----------



## Lilmama1011

three weeks and a day,  will be relaxing at 12


----------



## Lucie

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Haven't relaxed since 12.28.13. I will be relaxing 4.27.14


----------



## growbaby

Lilmama1011 said:


> three weeks and a day,  will be relaxing at 12


I'm 3 weeks 2 days! 

Idk when ill be doin my touch up, just know before 16 weeks


----------



## jenn132013

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

4 weeks..5 months left


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

14 weeks 2 days post.... will be relaxing soon... Im starting to look rough


----------



## PerFicMsFit

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

*How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?*
I am 1 week and 6 days post relaxer.

*When is your next touch up?*
As of now, my next touch up is scheduled for June 26, 2014 at 13 weeks post relaxer. If at that point I feel like I can successfully stretch my relaxer longer, I will postpone my next touch up.

*What relaxer will you use?*
Inflúance Regular Strength At Last Conditioning Lye Relaxer infused with Shea Butter and Jojoba Oil (See Attachment)

*Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?*
I will be going to a salon.


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

emada
cassie712

Hey buddies,

How are you doing? I am 16 weeks post and relaxing in 2 days.
This stretch has not been too bad. I am learning how to handle this head. For now, I think 16 will be my max.


----------



## Leesh

August 20th. 2014 will be 2 years, not sure how many weeks...


----------



## emada

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Rozlewis

Hey girl! I think I'm just about 4 weeks post and so far so good. But I am getting tired of my hair, this awkward cut is annoying me so I think it's time to put it away.

Glad your stretch has went so well, can't wait to see relaxer results . I've done 16 weeks a few times but I also think I'll stick to 12-14 weeks.


----------



## NGraceO

Eleven weeks post!! I planned on relaxing at twelve weeks, but just impulsively installed some braids last week. So ill wait. We shall see.


----------



## NGraceO

SmileyNY said:


> I'm 10 months post relaxer & no, I'm not transitioning   I'm texlaxed. I usually relax every 16 weeks, but I fell off. I'll probably relax before I go on vacation next month.



Geesh. I WISH I could just "fall off" of relaxing and end up stretching that long. Unfortunately, my obnoxious hair frequently reminds me when it's time


----------



## lamaria211

10 weeks post 2 more weeks til TU


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

9 weeks today!


----------



## Babygrowth

About 44 weeks, 4 days until touch up!


----------



## Saludable84

I wish I knew how long it's been. Seriously.


----------



## sunnieb

Saludable84 said:


> I wish I knew how long it's been. Seriously.



This is exactly why I only post in here on Saturdays. I always have to check my last post to calculate what week I'm in.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## nakialovesshoes

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

3 weeks in. 15 more weeks until my touch-up


----------



## JessieLeleB

1 week Monday.... Shooting for 12- 13 weeks for my first try


----------



## Saludable84

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Found it: 10 weeks!


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I day post and many more days to go


----------



## Pennefeather

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

21 weeks today.  Looking to relax at 24 weeks.  This is way longer than the 12 weeks that I normally go.  I'm hoping to see some real growth.


----------



## koolkittychick

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

One day post after a bad self-relaxer experience. I don't know why I keep trying to do this at home with a lye relaxer. If I want to do this at home, I should just switch to no-lye. As soon as I give my scalp some more TLC, I will post the results.


----------



## Supergirl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

2 days post (posting to keep track)


----------



## FelaShrine

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

it will be 3 weeks on easter sunday. need to keep track


----------



## Lilmama1011

Four weeks and a day, relaxing at 12 weeks even though i have a good amount now


----------



## BlueSage

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 1 week post. I just relaxed after a 15 week stretch and finally made it to SL (when hair is wet)  Still a long way to go.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

10 weeks today!


----------



## nymane

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

6 weeks post, at least 6 more weeks to go


----------



## back2relaxed

Just ended a 12 week stretch yesterday, that will be the last one until I can grow past shoulder length.   My new growth nape hair was so coarse that it literally chopped up the longer less coarse hair.  As a result I had to het a major cut.  So I'm back from damaged shoulder length to healthy neck length. I was hoping to be at APL by end of summer,  but that wont be the focus at this time. Im back to focusing on my hair health.   Length will come in time.  My stylist suggested no more stretches for a while so back to 8 weeks between touch ups. My next relaxer will  be around June 12th.  I had to get 2 tracks sewn in, as my sides are always shorter than the back of my hair, so I guess I'll enjoy this look through the summer if I dont get twists or a full sew in.


----------



## Saludable84

back2relaxed said:


> Just ended a 12 week stretch yesterday, that will be the last one until I can grow past shoulder length.   My new growth nape hair was so coarse that it literally chopped up the longer less coarse hair.  As a result I had to het a major cut.  So I'm back from damaged shoulder length to healthy neck length. I was hoping to be at APL by end of summer,  but that wont be the focus at this time. Im back to focusing on my hair health.   Length will come in time.  My stylist suggested no more stretches for a while so back to 8 weeks between touch ups. My next relaxer will  be around June 12th.  I had to get 2 tracks sewn in, as my sides are always shorter than the back of my hair, so I guess I'll enjoy this look through the summer if I dont get twists or a full sew in.



Sometimes long stretches don't work when it's causing setbacks. I've been there before. You'll get to all your goals soon enough.


----------



## mezzogirl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 14 weeks post.  I have had a sew in (for the first time) for 4 weeks.  I plan to take the sew in out in next week and relax the following week which will be 16 weeks.  i've never stretched this long before.  Hoping I made progress.


----------



## bklynbornNbred

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

21 weeks today. Did not plan to stretch this long but its going ok. Will decide by end of the week what I'm gonna do. My disrespectful roots broke a comb this weekend. The ringer is my shoulder is still injured. Relaxing now will not make wash day any easier. At this point may just throw in some braids/twists and let my hair rest and grow over the summer while I rehab and get back in shape. 

A plus to extending this stretch is it would be nice to hit MBL once I finally throw relaxer in.  Right now I'm hovering at BSL but not believing it (since its mostly tucked up) until someone else comments about my hair. Hairnorexia is real.


----------



## Beamodel

8 wks post on Thursday


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

1 week and 3 days post.


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

1 week and 4 days.


----------



## Lilmama1011

5 weeks 2 days


----------



## Pennefeather

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I made an appointment for a touch up in two weeks, Saturday, May 3. I'm debating if I should do an Aphogee two step treatment this weekend. I'm sure that I have read somewhere that it is a good idea, but I don't remember the reason why.  I'll be 25 weeks on my appointment day.


----------



## Babygrowth

1 week post


----------



## PerFicMsFit

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

4 weeks post. 9 weeks until my next relaxer. At this point, I am starting to feel my new growth. Bittersweet.


----------



## Babysaffy

15 weeks post. I could continue but I'm going to relax over the weekend. After my 40 week stretch/failed transition last year I'm not risking further setbacks due to breakage and split ends.


----------



## Nazaneen

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Relaxed April 3 after an around 9  month stretch. I used Linange this time and I like it, seems like good stuff.


----------



## Nazaneen

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I may relax my hair twice a year from now on. I have a lot of damage. I dyed my hair brown (which came out red) last year and then re-dyed to black, all this on top of a relaxer and heat damage.


----------



## Pennefeather

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

No aphogee two step this weekend to prep for next week's relaxer.  My water heater is broken, and the new part wont get in until Tuesday at the earliest.  I refuse to wash my hair with ice cold water.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

11 weeks post today and still holding out until 4th of July weekend!


----------



## Pennefeather

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I decided that I had to wash my hair today regardless. Lots of pots of hot water since the water heater won't be fixed before Tuesday.   I wanted to do the Aphogee two step before next weeks relaxer. 

Major tangling problems. Not SSKs, but multi hair knot all over!  Nothing would help. I ended up flat ironing some of the knots because I couldn't get rid of them!   Absolutely horrible experience. 

After I rinsed out the Aphogee , I decided to spending ten minutes under the dryer with my fenugreek oil and honey.   I immediately realized that my hair was too knotted to comb. I decided to wait until I put the conditioner on before trying again.  I put on a ton of ORS replenishing conditioner, and still couldn't detangle my hair, so I decided to sit under the dryer for a half hour. At the end of that time , I still couldn't comb my hair. 

I finally rinsed and put some Chi in.   Chi has been a lifesaver for me when it comes to detangling, but not today. Nothing worked.   I blow dried and flat ironed my hair with knots. 

Once my hair was flat ironed, I was able to work out the rest of the knots, but this was a terrible experience. 

So glad relaxer is next Saturday.


----------



## GettingKinky

I'm 10 weeks post. 9 weeks to go. I got my hair flat ironed last week and it's behaving so well it has me contemplating going natural.


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

2 weeks post today.....18 weeks to go.


----------



## Eiano

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



sunnieb said:


> How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?
> 
> When is your next touch up?
> 
> What relaxer will you use?
> 
> Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?




12 weeks and 1 day

Plan on relaxing next Friday, at 13 weeks.... ooOOoooOOo (Friday, 13th week)

Mizani (I go to JCP, I don't know which one she uses)

Salon!

CAN'T WAIT!!


----------



## nakialovesshoes

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 5 weeks in & I have 9 more weeks to go. My hair laziness has really set in. I have no desire to do anything to my hair.

In the midst of writing this, I decided to at least stop & pre-poo with EVCO, WGO & GSO. This will probably be in my hair until tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Cattypus1

GettingKinky said:


> I'm 10 weeks post. 9 weeks to go. I got my hair flat ironed last week and it's behaving so well it has me contemplating going natural.


So pretty...


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

nakialovesshoes - I'm beginning to think hair laziness is a disease. 

I had to force myself to dc tonight.  Didn't feel like it.  Now I have it in, but don't feel like rinsing....


----------



## Saludable84

sunnieb said:


> nakialovesshoes - I'm beginning to think hair laziness is a disease.   I had to force myself to dc tonight.  Didn't feel like it.  Now I have it in, but don't feel like rinsing....



Please, I have a feeling I won't be washing for another week


----------



## NGraceO

I am also suffering from this disease....and I'm in braids.


----------



## TheNDofUO

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

21 weeks post 11 weeks to go. The has been the easiest long stretch I've ever done


----------



## Lilmama1011

6 weeks tomorrow


----------



## *CherryPie*

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

3.  I have 3 or so weeks to go.  I don't stretch.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



sunnieb said:


> @nakialovesshoes - I'm beginning to think hair laziness is a disease.
> 
> I had to force myself to dc tonight. Didn't feel like it. Now I have it in, but don't feel like rinsing....



sunnieb - Yeah, this prepoo is still in my hair. My girlfriend & her hubby came over earlier. DH said he couldn't believe I entertained them with my plastic cap on my head. I was like - WHATEVER. We're friends, not strangers. Plus, this isn't the 1st time they've seen me with a plastic cap on. I'm out of Silken Seal & I have to drive about 30 minutes to get some. My goal is to be there when the mall opens tomorrow & then I'm going to go back home & rollerset. Yeah, that's the goal!


----------



## divachyk

0 and going for 10 weeks again.


----------



## bklynbornNbred

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

22 weeks today still no closer to making a decision.


----------



## Loving

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



divachyk said:


> 0 and going for 10 weeks again.


@divachyk Me too! I just visited your blog and saw that you got a trim. Guess what? I got a trim this weekend too! I was tired of the see through ends. I really need to stay on top of my trimming. Health over length!


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Loving -- great minds think alike.  Got pics? I wanna see pweeze.


----------



## Lilmama1011

6 weeks exactly today


----------



## Loving

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



divachyk said:


> @Loving -- great minds think alike.  Got pics? I wanna see pweeze.


 divachyk I will have to ask DH to take them. I suck at taking hair pics.


----------



## naturalagain2

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Friday will be 8 weeks for me. Then 4 more to go.


----------



## Flourishnikov

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Im going for my first 6 month stretch!! Im currently three months post trying to maintain a blowout from easter weekend with some clip ins. Once this style expires, Im going to PS with twist-outs and perhaps some braids. 

 Im going to attempt to comb back through this thread to find some tips!!


----------



## cassie712

GrowGrl09 said:


> Im going for my first 6 month stretch!! Im currently three months post trying to maintain a blowout from easter weekend with some clip ins. Once this style expires, Im going to PS with twist-outs and perhaps some braids.
> 
> Im going to attempt to comb back through this thread to find some tips!!



Good luck

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## flyygirlll2

Just self relaxed today for the first time. Looked like I didn't relax it at all, my hair is beyond under processed smh.   I was almost 7 months post after a failed attempt to transition. I ended up trimming and flat ironing my hair.


----------



## mezzogirl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post are you?  15 1/2 weeks

When is your next touch up? This week end (4 more days)

What relaxer will you use? Revlon because that was the only relaxer Sally's had left.  I was looking for ORS lye but they no longer carried it around my house.


Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? self relax


----------



## sunnieb

12 weeks today and all is well.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## curls4daze

I am 44 weeks post!


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

3 weeks post and loving it.


----------



## greenandchic

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

*1* week post, *11 *weeks to go. I will try to stretch a little longer if I do a blowout.


----------



## Beamodel

Thursday will make 10 weeks post. I might relax at 11 because this new growth is something serious lol


----------



## Lilmama1011

7 weeks...


----------



## xu93texas

4 months post..

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Etelisha

3 months post


----------



## Saludable84

I believe I'm 14 weeks post now. That 2 weeks away from my last stretch. But I see this stretch not ending in 2 weeks. Based on my last roller set, it might not end until late June/mid July.


----------



## JessieLeleB

5 weeks post! So excited this is my first stretch, started HHJ as a natural! Let's Go!!!


----------



## sunnieb

13 weeks down and 7 to go!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## doll-baby

10 weeks post. I would relax in July, but I want o try something new. I'm going to try the ORS strengthening and straightening treatment to see how well it works. If it works the way I want it to then I may try going natural again. If not then I will relax in August


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

4 weeks post next relaxer is scheduled for August mth end


----------



## Lilmama1011

Eight weeks yesterday


----------



## KhandiB

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Im 8 weeks this week, I can not wait to relax my hair.  I got a Design Essentials kit for my birthday, cant wait to use it.

I need to find me a new cream moisturizer though, my hair has been going through it, lol


----------



## Beamodel

11 weeks on Thursday. I will relax my hair Friday. I am soooooo ready too


----------



## bklynbornNbred

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

24 weeks on Monday.


----------



## NGraceO

16 wks tomorrow. I was supposed to relax at 12  considering stretching till December


----------



## flyygirlll2

I relaxed 2 wks ago but I just had my mom do a corrective for me last Friday. I know you're supposed to wait 4-6 wks for a corrective but I had almost 4 inches of severely under processed hair which was getting difficult to comb through not to mention the tangling. 

I also had my graduation to attend so going there with my hair looking like who did it and why was not an option. My mom is the only professional stylist I trust with my hair, so I let her do it and it came out great. I did a protein treatment today and my hair feels better, no breakage. Idk when I will relax again, I'm never on a set schedule.


----------



## naija24

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

cruising to 13 weeks!!


----------



## Babysaffy

18 weeks today and plan to touch up tonight!! Woo-hoo!


----------



## Babygrowth

4 weeks post!  Idk where the time went!


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

5 weeks post and I can feel the new growth.


----------



## Beamodel

Zero
Just relaxed tonight. Yeah Baby... This girl hair is banging and swanging


----------



## Toy

8 wks and 2 days post.


----------



## Saludable84

I think 16 weeks. Just the limit of my last stretch.


----------



## ElegantElephant

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

13 weeks. I usually relax at 12 weeks but want to stretch to 16 weeks. Don't think I'll make it. Will probably relax next weekend.


----------



## Fotchygirl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 13 weeks post, will do a TU on the 05th of July at 20 weeks post. When it became harder to deal with the NG I simply put my hair in a weave.


----------



## Hyacinthe

Relaxing this mon  at 12 weeks.


----------



## sunnieb

14 weeks post today. 

Definitely doing a dc tonight!  

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas

I'm 19 weeks post.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## TaurusGirl2001

I'm 14 weeks post.


----------



## divachyk

3 weeks post


----------



## EmilyWilde

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

43 weeks post. I'll probably relax in June or beginning of July.


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

EmilyWilde

Wow. What's your secret to stretching for so long? I can barely make it to 16 weeks.


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

6 weeks post and my hair is doing well. 10  more weeks to go.


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Rozlewis said:


> 5 weeks post and I can feel the new growth.



I sense your excitement, i know the feeling because like you i just wanna see it grow out.


EmilyWilde said:


> 43 weeks post. I'll probably relax in June or beginning of July.


Tips and secret trick please, i'm dying to know.



Rozlewis said:


> @EmilyWilde
> 
> Wow. What's your secret to stretching for so long? I can barely make it to 16 weeks.


See i have the same question, though i do consider myself an above average stretcher.


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Oh i'm 5 weeks 3 days post today. I think i have 1/2'' of growth.


----------



## EmilyWilde

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Rozlewis said:


> EmilyWilde
> 
> Wow. What's your secret to stretching for so long? I can barely make it to 16 weeks.



I think mixing oils into my conditioner and letting it sit on my head wrapped in plastic wrap for a 2-3 hours helps a lot. I do this with Herbal Essence Touchably smooth co.(sometimes I mix Giovanni Smooth As Silk Deep Moisture Co. with it) and olive/coconut oil, and I've noticed it tames my new growth enough to make it blend in with my relaxed hair. But it doesn't work as well as my new growth gets longer and thicker, which is why I still relax. A year (6-7inches of new growth stretched) is usually how long I can put in between relaxers if I plan on wearing mostly heat/straight styles. I hope that helps.


----------



## Saludable84

16 weeks post. 4 more weeks to go.


----------



## BranwenRosewood

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

12 weeks and I plan to stretch for another 7. I may have to go longer than that but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Lilmama1011

9 weeks and a day


----------



## Destiny9109

2 weeks, I usually relax at 10 or 12 weeks, but I'm in the process of looking for a new relaxer....maybe I'll have my mind made up by then.


----------



## naija24

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 14 weeks post. Second longest stretch/transition ever. Getting the ???? nerves again. I told myself I would use sew ins throughout the year but the prices are killing me.


----------



## growbaby

13 weeks post.. Idk when I'll relax. My scalp has been unbearably itchy for the past 2 weeks so until I get that under control I won't be relaxing.


----------



## tolly

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm about 6weeks post, not sure, I might be a week off in my estimate.
I had a virgin relaxer in November and have been relaxing 6 or 7weeks interval, too frequently, but was having difficulty stretching further, I want to push to 10weeks this time.


----------



## missyrayne19

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 11 weeks 4 days post. I normally stretch for 12 weeks but I'm waiting an additional 4 weeks for my bday. That's gonna be my bday present to myself. Everyone else I know would want money or some clothes or even a night on the town. I just want a nice hairstyle haha. Or even hair supplies. Or both. Ahem. Haha. Is that weird...? That's weird isn't it?


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



missyrayne19 said:


> I'm 11 weeks 4 days post. I normally stretch for 12 weeks but I'm waiting an additional 4 weeks for my bday. That's gonna be my bday present to myself. Everyone else I know would want money or some clothes or even a night on the town. I just want a nice hairstyle haha. Or even hair supplies. Or both. Ahem. Haha. Is that weird...? That's weird isn't it?



I did the exact same thing for my Birthday last month. My hair came out ok the day before at the salon but when i added the fexi-rods in the night and undo them on my birthday it was FABULOUS!

I hope your hair turns out  Great and no it's not weird to want a great hairstyle for your bday, you deserve it.


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Destiny9109 said:


> 2 weeks, I usually relax at 10 or 12 weeks, but I'm in the process of looking for a new relaxer....maybe I'll have my mind made up by then.



After seraching through my hair today and cutting, i am this minute multi tasking as i search for a new relaxer. My hair does not like DE normal conditioning relaxer at all. Left me under processed twice and my hair is extremely dry. Water just bounces off of it.


----------



## bklynbornNbred

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

26 weeks on Monday (eeek)!

Did not plan this its just indecision and knowing I'm about to start working out again which lessens my desire to relax right now. Having serious hair fatigue so I don't want to make any rash decisions so I'll probably braid for the summer.


----------



## sunnieb

15 weeks post!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

6 weeks post.....many more to go


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

4 weeks post


----------



## JessieLeleB

7 weeks post and I'm having a nervous breakdown first time stretching ever... Used to the old school way of feeling new growth and slapping the creamy crack on your head! Going for 16wks maybe 18wks


----------



## lamaria211

Pushing 7 weeks and not sure when I'm TU


----------



## Amcd

About 21. Relaxing next weekend.


----------



## Lilmama1011

10 weeks exactly


----------



## futureapl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

10 weeks post


----------



## greenandchic

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

5 weeks post.


----------



## tolly

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

o weeks post, relaxed yesterday, posting to ensure I don't forget. I'm still keeping the 6-7weeks intervals.... I hope i can stretch soon, really have no experience with stretching and finding it difficult dealing with new growth.


----------



## ladybev

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am about 8 weeks post. I usually do it every 6 weeks but I'm stretching it out this time.


----------



## KPH

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

4 but i'm doing a cowash and bun thing for the summer so I won't relax again until October....hopefully


----------



## greenandchic

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



KPH said:


> 4 but i'm doing a cowash and bun thing for the summer so I won't relax again until October....hopefully



How often do you co-wash?


----------



## Sosoothing

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

13 weeks. Trying to stretch as long as I can by wearing braids.


----------



## Lilmama1011

11 weeks exactly.  Will be relaxing next week or when my mom sends my split ender


----------



## Lissa0821

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

14 weeks, 10 more to go.


----------



## sunnieb

16 weeks post,  only 4 to go!  

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

5 weeks post


----------



## naturalagain2

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Will be 13 weeks post on Friday and will be relaxing. Next time I plan to go longer to 15 weeks.


----------



## EmilyWilde

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

0 Weeks. Just relaxed today. 

From now on I think I'll  stretch every six months rather than a year. I swear my new growth was planning a coup. Like it's almost as if it got thicker over the weekend. I was scraping the container of the 2nd box of relaxer and thought for one horrible second that I would need a third. 

So my next touchup will be 12/2014.


----------



## levette

Just relaxed on Sunday with about. 2 inch trim ...sigh


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

7 weeks post. 9 more weeks to go.


----------



## KPH

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



greenandchic said:


> How often do you co-wash?




Sorry, about twice a week and I deep condition each time.  I shampoo once a week.


----------



## NGraceO

Nineteen weeks. Idk when I'll relax. Back in braids.


----------



## D.Lisha

6 weeks post tomorrow and I didn't even realize it....
I think imma stick to 14-16 week stretches from here on out. My last stretch ended around 24 weeks!


----------



## jasmyne14

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

19 weeks post with the help of a sewin


----------



## bklynbornNbred

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

27 weeks yesterday. Throwing some braids or twists in this week until half marathon is done so this unplanned stretch will continue through the fall.


----------



## xu93texas

I'm 5 months post today!  This stretch has been so successful. I'm getting two-strand twists extensions next week.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Destiny9109

4 weeks tomorrow. I want to get a weave or braids until August, moreso a weave since I'm job hunting. I usually relax every 10-12 weeks.


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

7 weeks 3 days post 13 weeks to go.


----------



## GettingKinky

15 weeks 5 days. I'm going until 17 weeks this time.


----------



## SmileyNY

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am going on over 11 months post relaxer... And no, I'm not transitioning. At least not on purpose  I've just been lazy about relaxing and wearing weaves here and there. 


Now that it's basically been a year, I'm wondering if I should texlax or just cut it off and go natural. I was natural for 8 years in the past. If I'm ever going to go natural again, it may as well be after a year-long stretch. 

However, another part of me wants to see my hair texlaxed and draping at this new length!! Decisions, decisions...


----------



## KERC1974

6 weeks post relaxer. I plan to relax at 16 weeks.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## bklynbornNbred

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



SmileyNY said:


> I am going on over 11 months post relaxer... And no, I'm not transitioning. At least not on purpose  I've just been lazy about relaxing and wearing weaves here and there.
> 
> 
> Now that it's basically been a year, I'm wondering if I should texlax or just cut it off and go natural. I was natural for 8 years in the past. If I'm ever going to go natural again, it may as well be after a year-long stretch.
> 
> However, another part of me wants to see my hair texlaxed and draping at this new length!! Decisions, decisions...



This is how I got to 6 months....I know products have changed and it will probably be easier than it was when my mom was fighting with my hair as a child but it makes no sense to transition if I'm going to be fighting my poof wearing it straight all of the time. Decisions,decisions indeed!


----------



## Queensheba88

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

13 weeks post plan on relaxing next week I'm going back to my ors lye normal my hair was the best with this relaxer I'll be doing it myself


----------



## candie19

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 7 weeks in. 17 more weeks to go. I have so much new growth so I hope I can make it. Joico moisture balm has been my saving grace.


----------



## nubianprincess83

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? *27 Weeks*

When is your next touch up? *June 20th (2 weeks)*

What relaxer will you use? *Mizani Butter Blends*

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?  *Salon*


----------



## ladybev

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 9 weeks post. Plan on relaxing hair next week. Way too much new growth for me. First time stretching. Usually I relax every 6-7 weeks but going for 10 weeks. I use the ORS No Lye relaxer. Been using that for years and don't plan on changing.


----------



## lamaria211

8 weeks post not sure when or if I'm TU


----------



## BFeathers

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

28 weeks on Tuesday. I'm hoping to stretch a full year if I can stand it. Right now it's been a stretch for healthy hair but now it's hide from the humidity in a weave.


----------



## sunnieb

17 weeks post today

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## JessieLeleB

9 weeks post... Going thur withdrawals... 9 more weeks to go hopefully... First relaxed stretch... It's been pleasant with wigs on...


----------



## Lilmama1011

12 weeks exactly today . Will be relaxing this Thursday when SO is off to help


----------



## naija24

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



bklynbornNbred said:


> This is how I got to 6 months....I know products have changed and it will probably be easier than it was when my mom was fighting with my hair as a child but *it makes no sense to transition if I'm going to be fighting my poof wearing it straight all of the time. *Decisions,decisions indeed!



This is the only thing about going natural that makes me anxious. I would love to be a straight haired natural 100% of the time but then I think about the summer months and stressing about the puffiness and it bothers me. 

I am still "transitioning" in the sense that I'm letting my hair have a break and I'm not relaxing any time soon. If anything, it'll be in September when I'm 7 months post. Hoping to gain 2 inches of growth between now and then.


----------



## SweetSunshine

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

8 weeks post. 

Will texlax at 20 weeks post.   I experienced breakage when I stretched 6 mos, so I'm aiming for 5 this time.


----------



## JessieLeleB

Decided to put box braids in for 5 week, 1 week out, then perm at 16 week, think 18 to long lol!


----------



## divachyk

I'm at 6 weeks. My norm is a 10 week stretch.


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

9 weeks post today 11weeks to go and i cant wait


----------



## emada

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I think I'm about 14 weeks. Going to wash and then relax next week.


----------



## Beamodel

Only 4 weeks. 6 more weeks to go


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

9 weeks post. 7 more weeks to go.


----------



## Sosoothing

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm about 15 weeks post. I'm trying to stretch as long as I can. I'm wearing braids at the moment.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Two days post relaxer and will relax at twelve weeks


----------



## yoleee

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Somewhere around 22 weeks post…I'm not sure if I'm stretching or transitioning.


----------



## tasha5951

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



yoleee said:


> Somewhere around 22 weeks post…I'm not sure if I'm stretching or transitioning.



I'm in the same boat…I'm not exactly sure how many weeks post I am but I'm pretty sure my last relaxer was sometime in December so….like 26 weeks or so…Right now I'm just stretching indefinitely.  I'm using sew ins as my protective style until I reach waist length (December 2015)….my hair flat irons really well so, for now I'll just keep stretching and flat ironing the leave out 1x a week.


----------



## outspokenwallflower

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

2 Weeks Post! Happily made the switch back to Lye as well.


----------



## lamaria211

9 weeks post


----------



## naturalagain2

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

1 week post.


----------



## mezzogirl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

6 weeks 5 days
I will self relax with Revlon
I plan to relax the first or second week in August


----------



## Meritamen

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? 1 week 3 days 

When is your next touch up? 15 1/2 weeks

What relaxer will you use? Mizani Butter Blends Mild

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? Going to the salon


----------



## Fotchygirl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



mezzogirl said:


> 6 weeks 5 days
> I will self relax with Revlon
> I plan to relax the first or second week in August


You are brave gal, that thing burns like hell!


----------



## Destiny9109

Fotchygirl said:


> You are brave gal, that thing burns like hell!



Revlon always burned me too.


----------



## divachyk

8 and holding strong.


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

10 weeks post with 6 more to go. Not doing too bad. I started doing a few roller sets to help hide the new growth.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

10 minutes post relaxer.


----------



## KERC1974

8 weeks post relaxer today and hoping to stretch for another 8-10 weeks. I usually stretch for 12 weeks.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

KERC1974 - Welcome to the forum!  Love your hair!  Your ends are perfect!


----------



## missyrayne19

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

2 days post. I won't stretch as long as I did this time (16 weeks). Will go my normal 12 weeks again


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

6 weeks post 12-18 weeks to go


----------



## xu93texas

I'm 24 weeks post relaxer. I'm planning to relax in August.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

10 weeks post and getting pressured by family to transition


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

10weeks 1 day post as of today.


----------



## JessieLeleB

12 weeks post, put in box braids to hold off till 16 weeks... Don't know if I can do it!


----------



## Luscious850

6 weeks ... A minimum of 6 more to go


----------



## sunnieb

1 week post and relaxing sometime in November when newgrowth gets on my nerves.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211

12 weeks post and most likely transitioning


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

11 weeks post and 7 more to go. This will be 18 weeks for me and the longest I have ever gone. I usually go 16 weeks. Wish me luck.


----------



## QueenAmaka

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I was supposed to be relaxing this morning with the Optimum Amla Legend relaxer. Something told me to look at reviews before starting the process. Good thing I did . Needless to say I won't be using this product.  Off to the store I go for my usual relaxer.

ETA: link to reviews: http://www.amazon.com/Softsheen-Car...iewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending


----------



## ATLcutey20

I am 1 week post relaxer. I tried to hold out longer, but it's too hard doing the humid summer months.


----------



## juliansmom

1 week post after a 3 month stretch. .I'll try to stretch longer next time..going for 6 mos


----------



## juliansmom

QueenAmaka said:


> I was supposed to be relaxing this morning with the Optimum Amla Legend relaxer. Something told me to look at reviews before starting the process. Good thing I did . Needless to say I won't be using this product.  Off to the store I go for my usual relaxer.
> 
> ETA: link to reviews: http://www.amazon.com/Softsheen-Carson-Optimum-Legend-Relaxer/product-reviews/B00B1KM1XM/ref=cm_cr_pr_btm_link_next_2?ie=UTF8&filterBy=addOneStar&pageNumber=2&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending



wow I almost tried this relaxer but went with eden cream of nature relaxer..I am so glad I did..


----------



## greenandchic

QueenAmaka said:


> I was supposed to be relaxing this morning with the Optimum Amla Legend relaxer. Something told me to look at reviews before starting the process. Good thing I did . Needless to say I won't be using this product.  Off to the store I go for my usual relaxer.  ETA: link to reviews: http://www.amazon.com/Softsheen-Carson-Optimum-Legend-Relaxer/product-reviews/B00B1KM1XM/ref=cm_cr_pr_btm_link_next_2?ie=UTF8&filterBy=addOneStar&pageNumber=2&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending



Oh my god, why is that mess still on the market?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Meritamen

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

3 weeks post. I am thinking about being fully relaxed instead of having telaxed hair. The only thing that stops me is I think I look boring with straight hair.


----------



## Saludable84

greenandchic said:


> Oh my god, why is that mess still on the market?  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Wasn't it leaving people with bad residue?


----------



## sunnieb

Meritamen said:


> 3 weeks post. I am thinking about being fully relaxed instead of having telaxed hair. The only thing that stops me is I think I look boring with straight hair.



Check out the thread I started about relaxed hair not being straight all the time. 
I relax bone straight,  but rarely wear it that way.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## KPH

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Nine and my head looks a mess.  My plan was to not relax till September or October but that's not going to happen.  If I make it through next week that will be a blessing.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Two weeks and 2 days. Relaxing in 10 weeks


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

0 days! 0 days!
I relaxed today at 16 weeks.


----------



## KERC1974

I'm 9 weeks post and hoping to stretch until September. Just taking it one week at a time.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## greenandchic

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Saludable84 said:


> Wasn't it leaving people with bad residue?



According to the Amazon reviews people were ending up with burns and hair loss.


----------



## Destiny9109

Almost 2 weeks post. My next relaxer is scheduled on September 8th at 12 weeks post.


----------



## bklynbornNbred

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

31 weeks tomorrow. Getting braids or twists this week.


----------



## JessieLeleB

You guys what's supposed to be better Lye or No-lye?


----------



## Saludable84

JessieLeleB said:


> You guys what's supposed to be better Lye or No-lye?



The great debate. 

Lye is harder on the scalp, easier on the hair. Probably won't straighten your hair as well as no lye. Doesn't require chelating. 

No lye is easier on the scalp, harder on the hair. Will straighten the hair the best. Required chelating and for some, extra moisture.


----------



## NGraceO

23 weeks. Sheesh. Amazing how long you can stretch by pure nonchalance.


----------



## divachyk

How much breakage do you long term stretchers get?


----------



## flyygirlll2

divachyk said:


> How much breakage do you long term stretchers get?



My last stretch.. Well failed transition was a nightmare. I reached 7 months post and experienced a lot of breakage. There were broken hairs on my shirt and on the floor each time I touched my hair, it was pretty bad. That's why I ended up relaxing because it became excessive. I'm afraid to stretch that long again actually.. Don't know how long I'll stretch this time.


----------



## HappilyLiberal

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am giving up my natural hair on Thursday.  I plan to stretch for 8 weeks at a time for the first year or so.  Then I will stretch for 10 weeks at a time.  The last time my hair was relaxed, 10 weeks was my limit!


----------



## flyygirlll2

HappilyLiberal said:


> I am giving up my natural hair on Thursday.  I plan to stretch for 8 weeks at a time for the first year or so.  Then I will stretch for 10 weeks at a time.  The last time my hair was relaxed, 10 weeks was my limit!



What made you give up on your natural hair? ( if you don't mind me asking)


----------



## divachyk

HappilyLiberal said:


> I am giving up my natural hair on Thursday.  I plan to stretch for 8 weeks at a time for the first year or so.  Then I will stretch for 10 weeks at a time.  The last time my hair was relaxed, 10 weeks was my limit!


  Congrats (although Thurs is not here yet) and welcome! HappilyLiberal


----------



## Lilmama1011

divachyk said:


> Congrats (although Thurs is not here yet) and welcome! HappilyLiberal



I love your cinnamon buns lol (your hair)


----------



## lavaflow99

16 weeks this Wednesday.  Usually I relax at 16 weeks but my travel schedule won't allow it.  So I will relax at 18 weeks (longest stretch ever).


----------



## HappilyLiberal

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



flyygirlll2 said:


> What made you give up on your natural hair? ( if you don't mind me asking)




I am 4b/c...  It shrinks too much, gets tangled too much, and basically just looks a H.A.M.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Lilmama1011 said:


> I love your cinnamon buns lol (your hair)



 thank you Lilmama1011


----------



## Jewell

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Last touch up was Feb. 9. July 9 will be an entire 5 months...gonna try to wait until Sept. 9 (7 months)  longest stretch while relaxing, but I have transitioned for 9 and 18 months before (with wigs and braids as help). Bunning, lots of conditioner, and oiling are getting me through. If I make it to 7 months this time with no ill effects, (so far so good), I will regularly stretch for 7 months for the forseeable future.


----------



## HappilyLiberal

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



greenandchic said:


> According to the Amazon reviews people were ending up with burns and hair loss.




Dang...  someone posted this comment:



> My hairline looks like Naomi Campbell's.


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

12 weeks 3 days as of today and a tonne of NG. I managed to clarify wash and do a lil Moisturizing DC last night though. My hair smells heavenly. 

I think i have 8 weeks to go


----------



## naija24

I almost want to take down this weave and relax. I miss my scalp. I miss 3x a week cowashing. I miss my hair. Plus my new growth is changing and is puffing up something serious now that I'm beyond 4 months


----------



## xu93texas

Exactly 6 months post today!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky

3 weeks today.

 When I'm deep in a stretch I always think about going natural, but in the 1st month after a touch-up I love my smooth hair. 

I have no idea what the future holds for my hair.


----------



## Lilmama1011

3 weeks exactly


----------



## Fotchygirl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am exactly 5 months post and was supposed to relax tomorrow but won't anymore due to the trouble I ran into after my weave take down. My hair was knotted something awful due to the product build up. The take down ended up taking days as I was trying to be calm about it. Wash and DC was yesterday so the relaxer will be on Monday now. The NG is no joke but doing everything in sections helped tremendously.


----------



## Jewell

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

There is NO way I could go 5 months this time had I not buckled down and been consistent with my MSM. I tried 5 month stretches a couple times in the last couple years, and it was like battling a wildfire when relaxer day came around. Mats all in the back despite regular detangling. I increased my dosage by 400% (four times what I used to take), and it has definitely softened the texture and cut my shedding. That MSM is DA truth!! 

I began taking it like 10 years ago for body health. Well now I have upped my dosage and the results get better and better. (They say the more you take, the less your body rids itself of in urine). Plus, it is a precursor or l-glutathione, one of the most potent antioxidants your body makes.   As soft and manageable my NG is, I could go a year without a touch-up. I lost track of the time because usually I'm annoyed by the NG after 4 months. Not this time. But to be safe I'm cutting the stretch off at 7 months.

ETA I increased the dosage gradually over 2-4 weeks.


----------



## greenandchic

Jewell how many mg of MSM do you take per day? I've been taking it on and off for years and recently got back into it for my knees. I'm at 1000 mg/day so far...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Meritamen

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

It will be 4 weeks tomorrow. I like having the texlax but am siding more with getting a full relaxer done next time. I haven't really styled it besides braidouts and twistouts. I will try a rollerset or flat iron it to see how that goes.


----------



## SweetSunshine

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

11 weeks post. 

Texlaxing b/t 16-18 weeks post.


----------



## Jewell

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

greenandchic

I've always taken 1,000 mg per day for the last 8-10 years, but recently I doubled to 2,000 then increased further to 3,500-4,000 per day (more than a 50% increase looking back on my prior post). I have 1500 mg caplets and 1000 mg capsules. 

Usually, I take (1) 1,000 mg capsule in the AM with breakfast, and (2) 1,500 mg caplets after dinner before bed for an additional 3,000 mg. So that's 4,000 a day. Some times I miss one of the capsules/caplets or just don't feel like taking them. However, I'm pretty consistent and if I fall off, its only for a day or two max. 

I have seen a big difference compared to the 1,000 mg I took for so long. I imagine my body adjusted to the dose. I've had problematic joints for years, which is what started me taking it around 2004. The softening of texture, physical detoxifying properties, and reduction in shedding are great extra benefits.


----------



## mschristine

Currently about 4 weeks post. I need to do a corrective so i'll be doing that in about 3 weeks, right before I go on vacation.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm at a point where stretching is not beneficial to retention. Too much breakage and dryness. Making an appt with the salon. I'm somewhere around 10 or 11 weeks.


----------



## camilla

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?
5

When is your next touch up?

September longer if I'm weaved up
What relaxer will you use?

Thinking about Eden from cream of nature 
Ors is my go to

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?

I've been self relating for 15 years now


----------



## Tangie

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 13 weeks post and this has been one of the easiest stretches I've ever done. I just installed box braids over the weekend so I'll be stretching at least another 5-6 weeks. I think a HUGE help in my stretch this go round is adding Tresemme Flawless Curls Conditioner to my reggie. When I say that conditioner can tame my new growth like none other I mean it. I've been co-washing with it at least 2-3x a week (will be less now that I have the braids in) and it lays that new growth DOWN!! Only problem is I can only find that particular line at Walmart and I don't live near a Walmart so I have to order online.


----------



## Beamodel

8wks... 2 more to go


----------



## TamaraShaniece

40 weeks post and no intentions of relaxing


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Appt made!


----------



## JessieLeleB

Relaxed hair today!! I did 14wks!!! Going for 14-16 next time all! I can't do more than that


----------



## greenandchic

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Jewell - Thanks for the info!


----------



## acapnleo

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

pre_medicalrulz what relaxer do you use?

I always stop and admire your hair 

I'm considering relaxer again, haven't relaxed in over 2 yrs.


----------



## Lilmama1011

4 weeks relaxing at 12


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

13 weeks post. 5 more to go.


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'll be 13wks post tomorrow. My initial plan was to relax the end of August but i dont know if this matting and tangling can be tamed.


----------



## Saludable84

PureSilver said:


> I'll be 13wks post tomorrow. My initial plan was to relax the end of August but i dont know if this matting and tangling can be tamed.



Keep it stretched.


----------



## greenandchic

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

11 weeks tomorrow. Waiting until at least 13 weeks but haven't decided yet.  So far the NG has been very manageable.


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Paltas works really well but i haven't used it for about 2 weeks now and i think that's the main reason i'm having tangles, plus i skipped a wash week. Saludable84


----------



## Saludable84

PureSilver said:


> Paltas works really well but i haven't used it for about 2 weeks now and i think that's the main reason i'm having tangles, plus i skipped a wash week. Saludable84



Girl you know what your doing. Stop being silly.


----------



## Jobwright

6 weeks. Trying to get to 12 at least.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



acapnleo said:


> @pre_medicalrulz what relaxer do you use?
> 
> I always stop and admire your hair
> 
> I'm considering relaxer again, haven't relaxed in over 2 yrs.


 
Aww thank you. 
I use Soft & Beautiful but I am probably the only one on earth that uses that old brand. Lol But I ain't Neva switching. lol


----------



## KERC1974

I will be 11 weeks tomorrow but i'm trying to stretch to at least 16 weeks.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## flyygirlll2

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Aww thank you.  I use Soft & Beautiful but I am probably the only one on earth that uses that old brand. Lol But I ain't Neva switching. lol



  I used Soft & Beautiful in May for a corrective. I've used it on and off for years and never had any issues with it. I'm debating whether I should use Linange in lye next time but the problem is my hair laughs at lye and my scalp cries.. So have to decide.


----------



## greenandchic

Photo of 11 week stretch. I slicked my new growth down to iron it out without heat.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NGraceO

24 weeks post. May relax tomorrow. Well see.


----------



## jasmyne14

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

25 weeks post tomorrow


----------



## Evolving78

Lilmama1011 said:


> 4 weeks relaxing at 12



Im seven weeks now. I may relax at nine or ten weeks. I don't do long stretches anymore.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

3 weeks post.  Planning to relax around Halloween or whenever I feel like it.


----------



## divachyk

0 and relaxing in 8-10 weeks.


----------



## mochalocks

3 days post. Going to relax the first week of September.


----------



## Jobwright

7 weeks. Gotta get some super super moisturizing going down at these rooooooots!!!!!  Lord help!


----------



## Flourishnikov

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Not sure if Im stretching or going natural yet, but Im about 26 weeks post. I tried to blow dry and flat iron my hair, but this DC humidity wouldnt let me be great 

I ended up buying some perm rods and roller setting my hair and Ive been getting lots of compliments! I think I may give up the straight look altogether and just continue to roller set til I decide to relax.


----------



## Flourishnikov

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Is there ever a point in your relaxer stretching journey where its too late to relax and one should just cut off the relaxed ends and then relax all unproccessed hair?


----------



## bklynbornNbred

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



GrowGrl09 said:


> Is there ever a point in your relaxer stretching journey where its too late to relax and one should just cut off the relaxed ends and then relax all unproccessed hair?



That's one of those it depends questions. If you started out with a Halle Berry cut and your hair now reaches your shoulders then yes you're overdue and should probably just cut off the ends. If you started out with longer hair as long as you are able to manage manage the line of demarcation between textures you should be ok if you are using the right products. Relaxing hair safely after a long stretches is not for everyone so be honest with your ability to put the relaxer in or whether you need someone else to do it. There's no shame in taking your big mouth friend with you to salon make sure you get it done how you want.


----------



## KERC1974

I am 12 weeks post relaxer and I have 8 more weeks before my touch up.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## bklynbornNbred

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Forgot to actually answer question. I was 33 weeks post on Monday. 

My hair texture is changing and I'm not in the mood to play product junkee trying to figure out what will work anymore. I spent 3 hours doing it on Monday for it to swell up so badly as I got dressed that I ended up pulling it into a ponytail. I know I'm stuck in ponytails for at least 2 weeks but me thinks the relaxer will be coming sooner rather than later. I probably wouldn't have lasted this long if I was aiming for a long stretch I just kind of fell into it due to circumstances.


----------



## Lilmama1011

5 weeks.........


----------



## missyrayne19

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

4 weeks as of yesterday. My next TU will be sometime in September but that's so far away I'm not really worried about the details yet.


----------



## naija24

I really want to get a relaxer...I want straight hair again and I could get a blowout but I know it'll be worth less to do while exercising. It'll just poof up again in a few hours


----------



## 3jsmom

I am about 12 weeks, I think two more weeks and relaxing. I am going to hide my hair for the fall and winter. I want to be APL by my next bday in March.


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

14 weeks today.....uhhmmm not sure how many more weeks left.


----------



## KERC1974

I am 13 weeks post relaxer and struggling to make 20 weeks. Detangling matted hair is a headache.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

15 weeks today with 3 more to go.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Exactly six weeks today, relaxing at 12 weeks


----------



## naija24

1 week post. Relaxing in 9-10 weeks.


----------



## Beamodel

10 wks baby... Relaxing tomorrow


----------



## Jobwright

8 weeks...trying


----------



## GettingKinky

I'm 6 weeks post today and I'm like "new growth? What new growth?" 

Back in 2011 I was begging my stylist to do my touchups every 5 weeks. I wanted my hair straight, straight, straight. I thought my hair looked good back then, but old pictures tell me differently.

It's amazing how much your mindset can change in a few short years. I may stretch 24 weeks or forever.


----------



## Beamodel

Zero ** relaxed today **


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Proud to say 15 weeks post today. It was a lot harder this stretch. I relax next week and man o man next week can't come soon enough. I'm over this stretch.


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

PureSilver

I hear ya. I am 15 weeks also. I will relax in 3 more weeks and it hasn't been too bad but it takes a lot of time and patience.


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Rozlewis it sure does, i'm still trying to make up my mind on which relaxer to use. I am switching from lye to no-lye. May kit relaxers based on YT videos i have watched seems to produce good-great results but i have sections of under processed hair and i'd like to correct that next week when i relax. 

I'll be self relaxing for the 2nd time in my life; i'm no expert i'm just building up my confidence, applying my knowledge of how to along with what i know about my hair. I sincerely pray it turns out great.


----------



## shasha8685

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I was 20 weeks post when I slapped a relaxer in my hair 2hrs ago.....


----------



## JaneBond007

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



PureSilver said:


> @Rozlewis it sure does, i'm still trying to make up my mind on which relaxer to use. I am switching from lye to no-lye. May kit relaxers based on YT videos i have watched seems to produce good-great results but i have sections of under processed hair and i'd like to correct that next week when i relax.
> 
> I'll be self relaxing for the 2nd time in my life; i'm no expert i'm just building up my confidence, applying my knowledge of how to along with what i know about my hair. I sincerely pray it turns out great.


PureSilver  I just edited 

No-lye doesn't usually correct lye.  It's the other way around.  Have you considered a conditioning lye relaxer with silk, argan oil or something like that?  I'd look around first before switching to the box.  I find the box to be drying after a few weeks.  Have you thought of Phytorelaxer?  I've never used it, though.  

I just didn't like having no-lye on the ends and lye on the roots and beyond...could always tell a diff. in the feel of the hair.  Be careful.  Sorry I re-edited...this is what I wanted to say without all my personal junk


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



JaneBond007 said:


> *No-lye doesn't usually correct lye.  It's the other way around.  Have you considered a conditioning lye relaxer with silk, argan oil or something like that?  I'd look around first before switching to the box.  I find the box to be drying .*  At first, it's great, then the dryness sets in within a few weeks.  I'm presently on Silk Elements Regular (mild reverted to curls in a few weeks and I want bone straight wash'n go with no heat).  I gave it a shot and the Regular is a keeper.  I can't stress how conditioning it is.  Truly a good product.  I have used Nairobi, Organic Olive Oil, a dominican one, and all sorts of boxed.  IMHO, for boxed for my type of hair, Africa's Best and the Revlon Realistic for Latino hair was the best.  Revlon was the absolute best and no reversion.   Forgive my rambling...but I didn't like having no-lye on the ends and lye on the new growth.  I could always tell the difference.  If anything, I start getting 3'ish curls again in a few weeks, I'm going to put in a BKT or Brazilian Keratin.  Good luck in your search and be careful not to overlap.



Because thanks is not enough. I will change my relaxer and stick to the lye. I will search for options in lye, it's just that the ladies of YT that use the kit relaxers (lye) seem to have such silky bouncy hair and i'm longing for that.

Thank you mama


----------



## JaneBond007

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



PureSilver said:


> Because thanks is not enough. I will change my relaxer and stick to the lye. I will search for options in lye, it's just that the ladies of YT that use the kit relaxers (lye) seem to have such silky bouncy hair and i'm longing for that.
> 
> Thank you mama




 They surely do.  I always ended up with the frizzes after a few weeks.  Silk Elements is a good product, truly.  I can't believe how good.  The mild is like a texturizer, though...trust me.  After this humidity, my curls came right back   But regular gave me my bone straight I was looking for.


----------



## Kkinds

I just relaxed today after 12 weeks. I might try to stretch it a but more, but that's normal timing for me. I know it's time for a relaxer when I can only use protective styling because my roller sets won't act right. I don't use any direct heat besides the over-head dryer and it's a struggle after about 10 weeks!


----------



## Beamodel

PureSilver said:


> Because thanks is not enough. I will change my relaxer and stick to the lye. I will search for options in lye, it's just that the ladies of YT that use the kit relaxers (lye) seem to have such silky bouncy hair and i'm longing for that.  Thank you mama



I prefer lye. I use affirm Fiberguard and will never look at another relaxer again.


----------



## CrinkumCrankum

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 1 week post relaxer right now.
My next touch is...I don't know...6 to 11 weeks from now? Haven't decided yet, I'll take it one day at a time. With Short hair, it is hard to stretch!
I use Optimum No-Lye Super (I'll likely switch to Regular soon).
I self-relax.


----------



## Jobwright

9 weeks and about 3 more to go. Since I went back to my tried and try reggie, I may be able to go longer.


----------



## Jobwright

10 weeks, 2 more at minimum. I may go longer though. I finally understand stretching, literally stretching so the roots don't get all crazy at my scalp. I think the longer the hair, the easier the relaxer stretch and new growth stretch is.


----------



## divachyk

Only going on 3. It feels like forever ago that I got a TU.


----------



## Luscious850

I am 1.5wk post! I relaxed after 9wks. Going for 8-10wks this time around!


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



JaneBond007 said:


> They surely do.  I always ended up with the frizzes after a few weeks. * Silk Elements is a good product, truly*.  I can't believe how good.  The mild is like a texturizer, though...trust me.  After this humidity, my curls came right back   But regular gave me my bone straight I was looking for.




JaneBond007 I don't doubt you one bit......only problem is none of the BSS in my area of the country seem to carry it. I'm gonna try Profectiv. I'm just hoping  i get good results. I would try Hawaiian silky but my gut is telling me my hair won't like it.


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

16 weeks post. 2 more to go.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful

I'm currently 30 weeks post. My goal was to stretch for a full year by means of protective styling. I thought it would be a hassle but I have learned how to manage my hair pretty well. I have about 22 weeks to go before my next relaxer and I'm hoping it all goes well until then.


----------



## KERC1974

I'm 14 weeks post relaxer and I'm going to try to hold on until Aug. 15th.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Counting down to my next relaxer. @ SincerelyBeautiful congrats on your 30 weeks accomplishment. I hope that the next 22 weeks will go easy for you.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Exactly 7 weeks  today, relaxing at 12 weeks


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



GettingKinky said:


> I'm 6 weeks post today and I'm like "new growth? What new growth?"
> 
> Back in 2011 I was begging my stylist to do my touchups every 5 weeks. I wanted my hair straight, straight, straight. I thought my hair looked good back then, but old pictures tell me differently.
> 
> It's amazing how much your mindset can change in a few short years. I may stretch 24 weeks or forever.



I know right!  I'm 6 weeks post and got a few crinkles here and there, but still acting like I'm freshly relaxed.   I'm not even thinking about when I'm going to relax because I really don't know how long I'm going to go.

Used to relax every 4 weeks back in the day.........


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

emada
cassie712

How are you doing? I am almost 17 weeks post and will relax soon. Still going strong but it's just hard to style my hair at this point. I don't like to use heat so buns and twist outs is all I have been doing. How many weeks post are you? How has your hair been doing?


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Lawd this has been the longest 16 weeks in a lonnnnnggg time. 16 wks post. Will relax tomorrow.


----------



## emada

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Hey Rozlewis 

I think I'm about 7 weeks post, and so far so good. I've been using APB and I'm really liking it! I just ordered more hair cremes and a conditioner. I have more new growth than I usually do around this time but it's been nicely moisturized thanks to APB. I'm trying to figure out new protective/ low manipulation styles to try. My hair is just about SL so I don't want to leave it out, but I'm not feeling my wigs right now. Congrats at 17 weeks, that's impressive!


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



emada said:


> Hey Rozlewis
> 
> I think I'm about 7 weeks post, and so far so good. I've been using APB and I'm really liking it! I just ordered more hair cremes and a conditioner. I have more new growth than I usually do around this time but it's been nicely moisturized thanks to APB. I'm trying to figure out new protective/ low manipulation styles to try. My hair is just about SL so I don't want to leave it out, but I'm not feeling my wigs right now. Congrats at 17 weeks, that's impressive!



Hi emada,

That ABP is the bomb.com. I placed another order and I really do not need anything. This wash day I tried soothing different I layered all of her products. I started with the leave-in conditioner (L), then the Ayurvedic oil (O), and last the hair creme (C). My hair is up in a bun and will be like that until Tuesday when I cowash but right now it is so moisturized. I love her products.

It is nice that you have noticed more growth than usual. That is a good feeling. I am a little style challenged. I don't do much besides twist-out, buns, and french rolls. I want my hair to get a little longer and then I will wear it out more and experiment with different styles. For now, I mainly keep it up.


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

A few hours post. I relaxed this morning. I did great for an amateur


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

PureSilver

Congrats on self-relaxing. Will you share pictures?


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Rozlewis said:


> @PureSilver
> 
> Congrats on self-relaxing. Will you share pictures?


 
Rozlewis Certainly I will. I'm a little disappointed I've not passed BSL but I know I will in Dec when relax again and i'm excited now that I have self relaxed and I got great results and I am more confident that I will do better even the next time. 

I even mildly corrected my under processed hair that the stylist messed up for the first 2 relaxers.


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



PureSilver said:


> Rozlewis Certainly I will. I'm a little disappointed I've not passed BSL but I know I will in Dec when relax again and i'm excited now that I have self relaxed and I got great results and I am more confident that I will do better even the next time.
> 
> I even mildly corrected my under processed hair that the stylist messed up for the first 2 relaxers.



@pursesilver

I am glad to hear about your successful experience with self-relaxing. I need the motivation because I am going to self-relax in a couple of weeks. I usually go to the salon but with all of this new growth I think the stylist would be too rough so I am going to take matters into my own hands.


----------



## emada

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Rozlewis said:


> Hi emada,
> 
> That ABP is the bomb.com. I placed another order and I really do not need anything. This wash day I tried soothing different I layered all of her products. I started with the leave-in conditioner (L), then the Ayurvedic oil (O), and last the hair creme (C). My hair is up in a bun and will be like that until Tuesday when I cowash but right now it is so moisturized. I love her products.
> 
> It is nice that you have noticed more growth than usual. That is a good feeling. I am a little style challenged. I don't do much besides twist-out, buns, and french rolls. I want my hair to get a little longer and then I will wear it out more and experiment with different styles. For now, I mainly keep it up.



APB has been a nice surprise. I wasn't too big on all the natural companies but I noticed since I got her products I've using them exclusively. They really do give a nice balance. I have plenty of oils which is why I didn't get her oils, but her leave ins and hair cremes/lotions/puddings have been very nice. I love that they're not too greasy.

Yes styling has been challenging for me. I used to experiment so much with my hair but I've calmed down with that because I am  bit older LOL. That's what I've been trying to challenge myself with. I have a Pinterest board with some easy styles, especially since my hair is at a bit of an awkward length. 

I loved wigs for a while but now I think I may be growing out of them so I'm a bit lost on what to use next. I would prefer a long term protective style so I'm not in my hair too much. I'll have to think on it for a bit.


----------



## Saludable84

8 weeks post. When did that happen?


----------



## Meritamen

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

A little over 8 weeks post. Already made my appointment for the end of the month and maybe a trim; I have decided to have a full relaxer done.


----------



## Americka

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I was 9+ weeks post when I relaxed about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## xu93texas

I'm 4 weeks post relaxer.


----------



## Saludable84

Americka said:


> I was 9+ weeks post when I relaxed about 30 minutes ago.



No reveal?


----------



## TeeMBL

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

23 weeks and cannot wait to get home so I can relax it today.


----------



## greenandchic

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

15 weeks post this week.


----------



## Jobwright

11 weeks post this week, one more to go to reach my goal. But my hair has been behaving nicely so I may go until 16 weeks as long as there is no revolt up there!


----------



## Jobwright

Well ladies, thought I would keep going on this stretch but just realized I have a wedding shower to go to tomorrow and I need to do something with my hair!  Although I try to look my best everyday, I feel like I need to relax tomorrow morning so I look and feel my best for this shower. I am also on my cycle and I know, for me, major decisions should never be made while my hormones are running rampant. However, I think I may end this stretch, which at 11 weeks is still really good, in my opinion. The only other option is to super glue my hair down (use gel) to get a sleek faux bun on the back side.


----------



## Lilmama1011

8 weeks yesterday


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

17 weeks and will relax next Friday at 18 weeks post.


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

18 weeks post.


----------



## jennifer30

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

11 weeks post


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

1.5 weeks post, will relaxing in 19 weeks.


----------



## Lilmama1011

9 weeks exactly today


----------



## divachyk

5 weeks. Knock on wood, it's been an easy 5 weeks. Here's to claiming another smooth 5 weeks.


----------



## KERC1974

I was 16 weeks and I just relaxed an hour ago...


----------



## QueenAmaka

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

So thankful for this thread!! I was able to read back and find out when I last relaxed LOL


----------



## nymane

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

10 week post on Saturday...will relax at 12 weeks


----------



## Babygrowth

3 1/2 months post. Will probably go until December.


----------



## KERC1974

I'm 1 week post relaxer and will be relaxing in 11 weeks.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Jobwright

2 weeks post. Shooting for Christmas. I haven't counted the weeks yet.


----------



## naturalagain2

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Hitting 12 weeks post. Trying to get to 15 weeks.


----------



## greenandchic

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Tomorrow will be 1 week post, 15 weeks to go.


----------



## MzOptimistic

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'll be 10 weeks post Sat. I'm trying to hang in there until 09/06/2014. I'll be 12 weeks but my NG is insane so I might give in this coming Sat and relax ...


----------



## Beamodel

Saturday will make 4 weeks... 6 more weeks to go


----------



## Lilmama1011

10 weeks relaxing at 12 weeks


----------



## Lucie

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

My last relaxer was April 28, 2014. I am almost 16 weeks post. My hurr looks like a hat. I cannot put it in a pony tail. I cannot leave it out. My roots are causing a revolution. I like how cottony it feels.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

9 weeks post!

Relaxing whenever I've had enough.  Maybe another 7-8 weeks.


----------



## flirtytrixx88

9 weeks but looking like 12. Ready for my TU today!


----------



## mochalocks

mochalocks said:


> 3 days post. Going to relax the first week of September.




I decided to relax today instead of the first week of September. I have major new growth.


----------



## bklynbornNbred

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

39 weeks! 

The two textures are not getting along and I'm so tired of bunning. Will be throwing braids in to get me through the end of the year then I'll make a decision. My stretch was never meant to last this long but a part of me want to see what my hair will look like (but I remember what it was like as a kid and shrinkage is a beyotch!). I revert blow outs in minutes and my reality is fussing trying to keep my hair straight makes no sense since I was healthy and relaxed for years. 

decisions, decisions.


----------



## Xio

After going a whole year without relaxing, I finally got a relaxer a week ago. I wish I knew how many inches of new growth was sitting on my head!


----------



## jennifer30

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Xio said:


> After going a whole year without relaxing, I finally got a relaxer a week ago. I wish I knew how many inches of new growth was sitting on my head!


 kewl. so how many inches was there?


----------



## sunnieb

Xio said:


> After going a whole year without relaxing, I finally got a relaxer a week ago. I wish I knew how many inches of new growth was sitting on my head!



Pics? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

3 weeks 1 day post.....many more weeks to go. Rozlewis i'm stalking to see your relaxer pics.


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Hey PureSilver 

I don't have any pictures of this last relaxer. My photographer (10 yr old) was not home to take my pics. However, I did self-relax for the 1st time and I think I did a pretty good job. I am basically transitioning to texlaxed so my relaxer results were different meaning I had more texture than I usually have so my length did not show much.

The previous relaxer I got at the salon and she left the relaxer in for approximately 40 minutes and I thought I would die. She was waiting for me to begin to burn so I faked it and told her it was burning. I was so nervous. She also had a hard time getting through the new growth and was rough. My results were always good but I was more afraid of the long-term damage. This time I decided to take matters into my own hands and I am glad I did. I do not plan to use direct heat anytime soon but when I do I will post some pictures and do a length check.

Sorry I don't have any new pictures.


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Rozlewis can't wait to see it. I'm glad you got good results.


----------



## TLC1020

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Be 20 weeks post in a few days


----------



## KERC1974

2 weeks post relaxer.. Relaxing in 10 weeks..

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel

Lawd I'm only 5 wks post and it's getting real already.


----------



## Saludable84

I believe I'm 11 weeks post. Waiting until 20 but it could happen whenever I get tired of losing the comb in my hair I'll just relax.


----------



## Luscious850

5 weeks post. Original goal was 12 weeks but I may stretch that a bit longer.


----------



## Chrissy811

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

18...hopefully I can make it 2 more weeks.  I want fresh hair for a wedding I am going to.


----------



## Fotchygirl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 8 weeks post and I think I will cave and relax tomorrow. I can't take this NG anymore. I washed my hair yesterday and it tangled something serious and I'm going to my in-laws this weekend so I have to look nice.


----------



## Kimiche

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am about 13 weeks post.  I think this is the longest that I've gone in ages.   I have an appointment with my hairstylist on Saturday for my touch up.


----------



## JessieLeleB

7 weeks post shooting for 14-16 weeks


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

4 weeks post today and already my crown is thick with NG. The comb ain't going nowhere. Seems like I have to start blow drying every wash day from here onward.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I'm about to be twelve weeks Thursday.  But depending on what day SO is off, I will relax . I'm super happy to relax so I can see my ends better and dust or trim accordingly


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Lilmama1011 what's the longest you have stretched?


----------



## Lilmama1011

PureSilver said:


> Lilmama1011 what's the longest you have stretched?



PureSilver 6 months


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Lilmama1011 Did you have success with it? 6 months has been my longest too but i'm in no mood to do that right now, maybe next year I will attempt it again


----------



## Lilmama1011

PureSilver said:


> Lilmama1011 Did you have success with it? 6 months has been my longest too but i'm in no mood to do that right now, maybe next year I will attempt it again



I guess... I didn't do it on purpose.  I had just moved and didn't trust anyone to do my hair including me. Then I decided to flat iron and my over processed hair at the time popped off . I had just joined the forum. I could do it now I think without a problem.  I would just cowash mostly and twist out PureSilver


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Lilmama1011 cosigning with the later. I would have to blow dry on warm just to get my roots tamed once I hit the 3 month mark though as opposed to drying on cool. My hair doesn't like twist outs; I think the trick to it for me is to hit the shower once i'm done with the style which really never lasts more than 1 day lol.

Now that it has come up and my next relaxer is scheduled for December, i'll try to do a 6 month stretch and I need me so WGHO in my life for that too.


----------



## Angelicus

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Last relaxer: 03/27/2014
Next Relaxer: Possibly 09/06/2014

I am so overdue due to relocating. My hair is still manageable thanks to the Silicon Mix Bamboo that I have been using. I recently found a beauty supply store that carries my favorite relaxer, Linange Shea Butter Relaxer, yay!  . Now if I could only stop getting my hair wet and wear it straight for 5 days straight, I can finally relax this moss!


----------



## KERC1974

3 weeks post relaxer tomorrow and 9 more weeks to go...

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## KERC1974

3 weeks post relaxer and 9 more weeks to go...

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

10 weeks. Not sure when I will relax.


----------



## amber815

Going on 14..was thinking about touching up at the end of the month. Not sure though.


----------



## Queensheba88

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Tomarrow makes 10 weeks don't plan on relaxing until the end of November I'll be 20+ weeks


----------



## xu93texas

I'm 8 weeks post. I'm not sure when I'm going to relax.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

Exactly 12 weeks post today. Relaxing tomorrow


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

3 weeks post. 9 more to go.


----------



## Jobwright

4 weeks post


----------



## sunnieb

11 weeks post today.  Still thinking of relaxing Thanksgiving weekend.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel

6 weeks and my new growth is soooo real! It feels like 12 weeks. Yikes....


----------



## ladybev

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

12 weeks post and I plan to relax my hair on Wednesday the 10th. My NG is getting way too much to handle so it is time.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Zero days post I just relaxed


----------



## naturalpride

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Thinking I may relax at 20 weeks post.


----------



## jennifer30

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

15 weeks. ....


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

5 weeks post today 15 more to go.


----------



## missyrayne19

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

11 weeks and 5 days post. Normally I'd end my stretch at 12 weeks but I have plans this weekend (usually relax on Sundays) and don't think I'll have the time to do so. So there's a good possibility I'll stretch an extra week and relax at 13 weeks. A-okay with me, another week won't kill me


----------



## Jobwright

5 weeks. It's getting thick in there already!


----------



## ladybev

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Just relaxed on this past Tuesday. It was way beyond time.


----------



## Beamodel

7 weeks post. I don't know why this time around my new growth is so thick and unruly. 

I cannot wait to relax in about 3 more weeks


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

12 weeks post!


----------



## KERC1974

4 weeks post relaxer and 8 more to go..

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## iLurk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

10 weeks post trying to go 5 more.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Going on 10 weeks. I'm due for a touch up although I don't have an appt schedule. I need to get on it before I be singing the blues.


----------



## Lilmama1011

2 weeks exactly today


----------



## TLC1020

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'll be 22 weeks post in a few days, plan to relax at 24 or 25 weeks post.


----------



## JessieLeleB

9 weeks post going for 14 again and lord knows it's hard!


----------



## Babygrowth

~22 weeks post, 12 weeks to go


----------



## jennifer30

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

16 weeks post


----------



## mrsroberson86

1 week and 2 day post lol... Aiming to stretch to 16 weeks. I normally relax at 10-13 weeks.


----------



## bklynbornNbred

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

42 weeks 2 days


----------



## KERC1974

I'm 5 weeks post and I'm thinking I'll relax in 7 weeks.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

5 weeks post and 7 more to go


----------



## emada

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 13 weeks, and I'm not sure when I'll have time to relax! Kinda want to do a protective style until I have some free time.


----------



## divachyk

I'm entering week 11.


----------



## Saludable84

15 weeks on Sunday I believe. Might relax sooner than 20 weeks. Even if I do, I will make my goal of 3 relaxers this year.


----------



## naturalagain2

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 15 wks post. Planned to relax this week but I haven't taken these braids out yet and I will need to wait a week after taking them out.


----------



## sunnieb

13 weeks post today.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## Lucie

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm about 19 weeks post. I am getting relaxed next Saturday. My hair is on poof-status!


----------



## xu93texas

It'll be 11 weeks  on Sunday. My hair is getting big and I don't like to deal with it now. Maybe I can hold out to 13 weeks post.


----------



## irisak

12 weeks. (My ticker is never right). I'm either relaxing this weekend or next.


----------



## greenandchic

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

5 weeks as of yesterday. I may TU at 12...


----------



## Lilmama1011

Exactly 3 weeks today


----------



## RoseTintedCheeks

24 weeks and contemplating not going back..


----------



## missyrayne19

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Relaxed my hair today! Have pictures later. Currently neutralizing


----------



## D.Lisha

22 weeks, and didn't mean to go this long! I'm due for a touch up next Tuesday.....but then again, I may just wait until after I have my daughter...still contemplating....


----------



## divachyk

11 weeks. I'm not ready to relax although 10 weeks is my norm. I will keep pressing until breakage gets stupid. I'm just at a crossroads with my hair.


----------



## bklynbornNbred

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

43 weeks

Still debating what I'm going to do. I want to see my old stylist and let her look at my hair. After reading some old posts I realized how long I've been hovering over the same length meanwhile my new growth is here so I either need her help if I continue relaxing or just let it grow and chop off the relaxed ends. I know I do not want to deal with short hair so if I was to officially transition it would be for another year at least. Decisions decisions.


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

7 weeks 1 day today. it's been alright just need to get a hold of this breakage.


----------



## sunnieb

14 weeks post today

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

6 weeks post and 6 more to go.


----------



## jasmyne14

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Nearly 5 weeks post & may TU at 12 weeks post


----------



## KERC1974

6 weeks post relaxer. I may stretch longer than 12 weeks if my roots cooperate.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Entering my 12th week! I haven't stretched this long in a very long time. Praying to the hair angels I won't regret this down the line.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



PureSilver said:


> 7 weeks 1 day today. it's been alright just need to get a hold of this breakage.



How's the breakage PureSilver. I had a bunch around week 7 but it normalized around week 8 or 9.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> Entering my 12th week! I haven't stretched this long in a very long time. Praying to the hair angels I won't regret this down the line.



Must be the new regimen.


----------



## TLC1020

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Be 24 weeks on Tues Sept 30th, will be relaxing that weekend.  Hopefully the sew-in I have in didn't damage my hair.


----------



## Jobwright

7 weeks yesterday


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



divachyk said:


> How's the breakage @PureSilver. I had a bunch around week 7 but it normalized around week 8 or 9.


 
Thanks for asking divachyk

I honestly don't know what to think is normal in terms of shedding because i'm always seeing hair. The only time I don't see more than 5 strands is after I self relax.  I know the under processed left side contributes greatly to the amount of hair I see each day/week or on wash days so i'm thinking of having my hair professionally done for my final relaxer for this year.


----------



## Lilmama1011

3 Weeks Post Relaxer.  Relaxing at 10 or 12 weeks


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

PureSilver, I'm all for professional relaxers so I like how you're thinking. I always see a ton of hair although it seems to get a little worse as I get into a stretch.


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I was beginning to think that something is truly wrong with me. I need to get a handle and brake on this shedding though.


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm eight weeks post today, I'm stretching till the 3rd or last week of December.


----------



## jennifer30

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

2 days post


----------



## missyrayne19

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

1 week post as of yesterday. 11 more weeks to go!


----------



## iLurk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Going on 13 weeks now and I will have my final relaxer of the year 2 weeks from now.


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

jennifer30 missyrayne19 can we see some fresh relaxer shots please in the relaxer reveal thread.


----------



## KhandiB

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am one day post, and Im thinking I will relax the week the 15th of December.

This weekend when I relaxed by how, Now that I realize that I should have NEVER stopped using ORS Olive Oil relaxer.  It works the best on my hair.


----------



## Beamodel

Zero
Just relaxed today after being 10wks post.


----------



## Jobwright

8 weeks...


----------



## KERC1974

7 weeks post relaxer, 5 more weeks to go...

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## missyrayne19

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



PureSilver said:


> jennifer30 missyrayne19 can we see some fresh relaxer shots please in the relaxer reveal thread.



PureSilver are you talking about fresh shots at my roots?? or length? I posted a length comparison picture in the relaxer reveal thread already but not of my roots. They didn't come out so great haha which is why I opted not to. I can anyway if you want me to though


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

missyrayne19  I think I missed your update but i'll go back and check out your post. Thanks for sharing, no root shots necessary if you don't feel like. I just love to drool on freshly relaxed hair.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Exactly four today. Will relax at 12 weeks post relaxer


----------



## KiWiStyle

I made 13 weeks post yesterday but I'm transitioning to natural.  I normally relax at 12 weeks post and my hair is doing great so far.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb

15 weeks and still on plan to hold out until Thanksgiving week. 

Heading to GNC now to stock up on hair vitamins.  

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

I am 13 weeks. I did a cowash yesterday and had some increased breakage. If it doesn't settle soon, I will make appt for touch up OR get braids.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> I am 13 weeks. I did a cowash yesterday and had some increased breakage. If it doesn't settle soon, I will make appt for touch up OR get braids.



Did the COwashing increase the breakage?


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84 said:


> Did the COwashing increase the breakage?



No Saludable84. I skipped my mid week regi because I've been extremely busy this week. When I skip, breakage increases no matter how many weeks post. Twice a week regis have made a huge difference in hair manageability. 

I actually didn't do a traditional cowash. I dry DCed, rinsed and applied a little more conditioner before rinsing again.


----------



## KERC1974

divachyk said:


> No Saludable84. I skipped my mid week regi because I've been extremely busy this week. When I skip, breakage increases no matter how many weeks post. Twice a week regis have made a huge difference in hair manageability.  I actually didn't do a traditional cowash. I dry DCed, rinsed and applied a little more conditioner before rinsing again.



Have you done a hard protein treatment? I experienced the increased breakage around 14-15 weeks last time even though I was doing lite protein every week. After doing the hard protein, I was able to manage the breakage, though I ended up having to get a trim. I ended up relaxing at 16 weeks.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

No and I really prefer to stay away from that if I can help it KERC1974. My hair doesn't love protein {makes it feel super weird} although I know it needs it. I may consider a harder protein if things don't self-correct.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> No Saludable84. I skipped my mid week regi because I've been extremely busy this week. When I skip, breakage increases no matter how many weeks post. Twice a week regis have made a huge difference in hair manageability.  I actually didn't do a traditional cowash. I dry DCed, rinsed and applied a little more conditioner before rinsing again.



That's the only way I cowash when I do.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> No and I really prefer to stay away from that if I can help it KERC1974. My hair doesn't love protein {makes it feel super weird} although I know it needs it. I may consider a harder protein if things don't self-correct.



How about clarifying, using a hard protein and going from there. 

When I first started journey my breakage was similar to yours. After a few hard protein treatments, I could digress to medium ones. Perhaps you need to start over? Just throwing suggestions out there because I know how it is. That was the most frustrating part. I was scared of hard protein but it worked out. Nexxus worked well for me.


----------



## greenandchic

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



divachyk said:


> No Saludable84. I skipped my mid week regi because I've been extremely busy this week. When I skip, breakage increases no matter how many weeks post. Twice a week regis have made a huge difference in hair manageability.
> 
> I actually didn't do a traditional cowash. I dry DCed, rinsed and applied a little more conditioner before rinsing again.



Do you air dry your hair?  How often do you use heat to dry (if at all)?


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

My hair is fine today {thank goodness} so whatever was happening was a wash moment thing Saludable84 greenandchic. 

It seriously could have been that I was manipulating heavily damp hair when I normally manipulate 90% air dried hair. And, I tried a different leave-in {Darcy Botanicals) when I normally use Pura Body. So there were a few more variables at play than what I originally mentioned.

But yes, I'm due to clarify on my next wash day which is tomorrow. I will report back and let you all know how it goes.  

I'm just not interested in hard protein at this time but I thank you guys for the suggestion. My hair was tipped a little too far on the protein side just a few weeks ago after using light protein weekly for about 5 or 6 weeks straight. I just feel using a hard protein wouldn't be wise right now. I will consider if breakage starts back up again and I can't get it under control. 

greenandchic, I go back and forth with heat. While my hair responds best with heat, it's just not enough hours in the day to do heat each wash day. I work out often so those heat styles get messed up within days so that's a lot of effort on wash day to have it go down the drain days later. I will be heat styling tomorrow though...or it's my goal anyway.


----------



## Ayesha81

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I just got a touch up today my last touch up was in July.


----------



## greenandchic

divachyk said:


> My hair is fine today {thank goodness} so whatever was happening was a wash moment thing Saludable84 greenandchic.  It seriously could have been that I was manipulating heavily damp hair when I normally manipulate 90% air dried hair. And, I tried a different leave-in {Darcy Botanicals) when I normally use Pura Body. So there were a few more variables at play than what I originally mentioned.  But yes, I'm due to clarify on my next wash day which is tomorrow. I will report back and let you all know how it goes.  I'm just not interested in hard protein at this time but I thank you guys for the suggestion. My hair was tipped a little too far on the protein side just a few weeks ago after using light protein weekly for about 5 or 6 weeks straight. I just feel using a hard protein wouldn't be wise right now. I will consider if breakage starts back up again and I can't get it under control.  greenandchic, I go back and forth with heat. While my hair responds best with heat, it's just not enough hours in the day to do heat each wash day. I work out often so those heat styles get messed up within days so that's a lot of effort on wash day to have it go down the drain days later. I will be heat styling tomorrow though...or it's my goal anyway.


    I work out and sweat often too so I'm trying to balance hear drying versus air drying my hair. I was washing my hair twice a week for a while and then I pulled back to once a week. I think my  hair did better when I was doing it twice a week. I was also deep conditioning twice a week as well.  It took a lot of time for me but I think I might need to go back to that.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> My hair is fine today {thank goodness} so whatever was happening was a wash moment thing Saludable84 greenandchic.  It seriously could have been that I was manipulating heavily damp hair when I normally manipulate 90% air dried hair. And, I tried a different leave-in {Darcy Botanicals) when I normally use Pura Body. So there were a few more variables at play than what I originally mentioned.  But yes, I'm due to clarify on my next wash day which is tomorrow. I will report back and let you all know how it goes.  I'm just not interested in hard protein at this time but I thank you guys for the suggestion. My hair was tipped a little too far on the protein side just a few weeks ago after using light protein weekly for about 5 or 6 weeks straight. I just feel using a hard protein wouldn't be wise right now. I will consider if breakage starts back up again and I can't get it under control.  greenandchic, I go back and forth with heat. While my hair responds best with heat, it's just not enough hours in the day to do heat each wash day. I work out often so those heat styles get messed up within days so that's a lot of effort on wash day to have it go down the drain days later. I will be heat styling tomorrow though...or it's my goal anyway.


  it takes forever to use the blow dryer but it really helps me

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> My hair is fine today {thank goodness} so whatever was happening was a wash moment thing Saludable84 greenandchic.  It seriously could have been that I was manipulating heavily damp hair when I normally manipulate 90% air dried hair. And, I tried a different leave-in {Darcy Botanicals) when I normally use Pura Body. So there were a few more variables at play than what I originally mentioned.  But yes, I'm due to clarify on my next wash day which is tomorrow. I will report back and let you all know how it goes.  I'm just not interested in hard protein at this time but I thank you guys for the suggestion. My hair was tipped a little too far on the protein side just a few weeks ago after using light protein weekly for about 5 or 6 weeks straight. I just feel using a hard protein wouldn't be wise right now. I will consider if breakage starts back up again and I can't get it under control.  greenandchic, I go back and forth with heat. While my hair responds best with heat, it's just not enough hours in the day to do heat each wash day. I work out often so those heat styles get messed up within days so that's a lot of effort on wash day to have it go down the drain days later. I will be heat styling tomorrow though...or it's my goal anyway.



Great. Glad you figured it out. I was only suggesting hard protein if the breakage is too much. Otherwise no need. Hopefully that was just a fluke.


----------



## divachyk

shortdub78 greenandchic Saludable84 yesterday's wash was a breeze. No breakage or anything funky. I suppose the other day was my usual breakage that presents itself when I let my hair get too dry.


----------



## divachyk

I will be cutting my hair yet again to thicken the hemline and remove as many split ends as I can. Komaza advised I do it gradually but I rather end the bleeding now. 

I am 13 weeks post and will continue my stretch for however long my hair cooperates. Removing the relaxer out of the equation will help with process of elimination for uncovering the cause of my issue.

Cutting my hair will also remove relaxed ends and leave me with more texlaxed hair than relaxed hair.


----------



## Lilmama1011

divachyk said:


> I will be cutting my hair yet again to thicken the hemline and remove as many split ends as I can. Komaza advised I do it gradually but I rather end the bleeding now.
> 
> I am 13 weeks post and will continue my stretch for however long my hair cooperates. Removing the relaxer out of the equation will help with process of elimination for uncovering the cause of my issue.
> 
> Cutting my hair will also remove relaxed ends and leave me with more texlaxed hair than relaxed hair.



Wow, that sucks


----------



## divachyk

Lilmama1011 I suppose it can be viewed that way but I'm gonna flip this and find the positive. I will remove relaxed ends which I was gonna do anyway. Plus, it's teaching me how to stretch which I haven't done the best at in the past. So, all hope isn't lost. There are some positives to be had.


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> I will be cutting my hair yet again to thicken the hemline and remove as many split ends as I can. Komaza advised I do it gradually but I rather end the bleeding now.  I am 13 weeks post and will continue my stretch for however long my hair cooperates. Removing the relaxer out of the equation will help with process of elimination for uncovering the cause of my issue.  Cutting my hair will also remove relaxed ends and leave me with more texlaxed hair than relaxed hair.


  that's the route I'm going! I'm glad you had a good wash day!


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> Lilmama1011 I suppose it can be viewed that way but I'm gonna flip this and find the positive. I will remove relaxed ends which I was gonna do anyway. Plus, it's teaching me how to stretch which I haven't done the best at in the past. So, all hope isn't lost. There are some positives to be had.


  the longest I have stretched was 14-16 weeks. I will be on week 11 soon. I think I have found some practices and products that are going to see me through this!


----------



## divachyk

shortdub78, me too. Applying shampoo to dry hair was an excellent idea that I borrowed from rileypak. 

Heat styling is a must for my hair at this point. Air drying is too hit or miss. 

I sat with all my hanging down under the hooded dryer for 30 mins. I then detangled and it was a breeze. This may help my complaints of flexis & rollersets take too long to mess them up in a few days with going to the gym. eta: It should help with detangling and taming my ng. I just hope my good streak last until Dec. Heck,  I would even take through the end of Nov.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> I will be cutting my hair yet again to thicken the hemline and remove as many split ends as I can. Komaza advised I do it gradually but I rather end the bleeding now.  I am 13 weeks post and will continue my stretch for however long my hair cooperates. Removing the relaxer out of the equation will help with process of elimination for uncovering the cause of my issue.  Cutting my hair will also remove relaxed ends and leave me with more texlaxed hair than relaxed hair.



I'm really happy for you. That Komaza was a real game changer for you. I'm glad they convinced you to use more protein because that's definitely a key to healthy hair and stretching. As you move on, you will have less splits and understand what to do more. 

I was talking to my sister yesterday as she cut a huge chunk of her hair off and asked why I don't do more twist outs. I said because if I air dry my hair, I get more splits though air drying is easier. To avoid splits, I have to blow dry my hair and it becomes too much work. So you may need to play with techniques because you shouldn't have so many splits if you have to cut more than an inch. 

Either way, I'm happy your making progress.


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84, TY! My ng behaves so long as I don't let it get too dry. Why does protein help with stretching when it's the ng that usually becomes the source of my issue? I guess I don't understand the correlation. My length usually is never the issue when stretching which protein is mainly geared toward, right? Am I over thinking the protein thing?

eta: I never apply protein to my ng. So are you saying protein will help strengthen the line of demarcation, thus minimizing breakage potential while stretching?


----------



## NGraceO

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'll be hitting 12 weeks this Friday, and plan on relaxing this weekend. Im proud that I actually stuck to my word about decreasing the length of my stretch this time. 

I will relax, and go right back to wigging it.

uuughhhh, but the process of relaxing is just SO time and energy consuming. 

LOL…im so indecisive.


----------



## naturalagain2

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? 17 weeks post

When is your next touch up? Hopefully on Friday (Will be 18 weeks then)

What relaxer will you use? Affirm Sensitive Scalp Relaxer

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? Salon


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

divachyk said:


> I will be cutting my hair yet again to thicken the hemline and remove as many split ends as I can. Komaza advised I do it gradually but I rather end the bleeding now.
> 
> I am 13 weeks post and will continue my stretch for however long my hair cooperates. Removing the relaxer out of the equation will help with process of elimination for uncovering the cause of my issue.
> 
> Cutting my hair will also remove relaxed ends and leave me with more texlaxed hair than relaxed hair.



Whaaaaaaat?! Wait, why??? Isn't that why you did all the bunning and PS? There's no way you would need a cut.


----------



## divachyk

No pre_medicalrulz, I protective style because I have active acne and so I keep my hair out of my face. Length just is an added benefit but it's not my main reason.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

divachyk said:


> No pre_medicalrulz, I protective style because I have active acne and so I keep my hair out of my face. Length just is an added benefit but it's not my main reason.



Ahhhhh gotcha!!


----------



## iLurk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Just reading through and thanking some of the suggestions here. I am beginning to wonder if the long stretches are really that beneficial to me afterall. When I wash my hair I see so many hairs in the drain strainer. I think most of them are shed hairs but I seem to see less of it when I'm newly relaxed or straightened vs several weeks post.


----------



## divachyk

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Ahhhhh gotcha!!



So yeah, it's pointless for me to have long hair. I use to wear my hair down all the time. I'd love to regain that ability but I cannot get my face to cooperate for any length of time to enjoy it. I've been to dermatologists, etc but it's just a problem I battle (hormonal/stress related). I backed off bunning just in case that was causing thinning. I'm now doing braids and twists to take strain and stress off the areas that have been exposed to bunning. pre_medicalrulz


----------



## divachyk

Stretching really minimizes the previously relaxed hair's exposure to relaxer runoff and minimizes the potential for overlapping. However, when breakage becomes too unreasonable, ending the stretch is not a bad option. I love shower detangling because it's easier but it's also harder to tell if the hair's are shed or breakage. iLurk


----------



## iLurk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

divachyk  I do inspect some of the hairs by looking and even running my fingers through both ends to see and try to feel a bulb and it seems the case for most of the hairs. But since you do say that it may be a sign its time for the stretch to end. I'll be relaxing next week anyway though. I've been trying to keep my number of relaxers per year to a minimum and this will be my 3rd time and probably my final one.


----------



## greenandchic

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Saludable84 @divachyk

What do you use to blow dry your hair with? I've been using Tresemme Thermal Creations as a heat protectant but I feel I need something creamier...


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

9 weeks post as of yesterday. Is it a good time to color my hair black?


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> So yeah, it's pointless for me to have long hair. I use to wear my hair down all the time. I'd love to regain that ability but I cannot get my face to cooperate for any length of time to enjoy it. I've been to dermatologists, etc but it's just a problem I battle (hormonal/stress related). I backed off bunning just in case that was causing thinning. I'm now doing braids and twists to take strain and stress off the areas that have been exposed to bunning. pre_medicalrulz


  you are beautiful! You have such a pretty brown complexion and I'm not just saying that! You look exotic! Wear that hair down girl! It could be diet as well causing hormonal imbalance. But I'm telling you, your skin looks fine!


----------



## Evolving78

greenandchic said:


> Saludable84 @divachyk  What do you use to blow dry your hair with? I've been using Tresemme Thermal Creations as a heat protectant but I feel I need something creamier...


  try a cream based leave in that also acts as a heat protectant. Check out keracare leave in or their blow dry lotion on Amazon.


----------



## Evolving78

iLurk said:


> divachyk  I do inspect some of the hairs by looking and even running my fingers through both ends to see and try to feel a bulb and it seems the case for most of the hairs. But since you do say that it may be a sign its time for the stretch to end. I'll be relaxing next week anyway though. I've been trying to keep my number of relaxers per year to a minimum and this will be my 3rd time and probably my final one.


  have u tried a protein treatment?


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> shortdub78, me too. Applying shampoo to dry hair was an excellent idea that I borrowed from rileypak.  Heat styling is a must for my hair at this point. Air drying is too hit or miss.  I sat with all my hanging down under the hooded dryer for 30 mins. I then detangled and it was a breeze. This may help my complaints of flexis & rollersets take too long to mess them up in a few days with going to the gym. eta: It should help with detangling and taming my ng. I just hope my good streak last until Dec. Heck,  I would even take through the end of Nov.


  I would like to try that but I rinse out the prepoo, then I do a protein treatment. I wash my hair after the treatment.


----------



## greenandchic

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



shortdub78 said:


> try a cream based leave in that also acts as a heat protectant. Check out keracare leave in or their blow dry lotion on Amazon.




I will look for that - thanks!


----------



## Evolving78

greenandchic said:


> I will look for that - thanks!


 I think u will like them, the two leaves in are different, but I like them both. I used to use the blow dry lotion years ago. My stylist would use it and I would use it at home.


----------



## divachyk

iLurk, I don't inspect mine although I should. I do spot check those I lose out of the shower. 

shortdub78, ahhhh thank you. I truly appreciate the compliment. My skin is definitely controlled by life occurrence. It had settled down but it flared back up after my dh's motorcycle wreck. After it flares up, it takes forever for it to settle back down. Toss in dh's annual PET/CT's, I'm just a never ending ball of anxiety.

greenandchic, why are you thinking you need creamier? I use a liquid - Pureology 21 Benefits. I previously was using Design Essentials H20. Both prods came recommended by stylists.


----------



## divachyk

shortdub78 said:


> I would like to try that but I rinse out the prepoo, then I do a protein treatment. I wash my hair after the treatment.



shortdub78 I oiled my hair Saturday night. I applied conditioner on top on yesterday for like 30 mins. On oil/conditioner soaked hair, I applied the shampoo, rinsed. I applied my protein, let it sit, rinsed and then moved to DCing. Would that process work?


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> shortdub78 I oiled my hair Saturday night. I applied conditioner on top on yesterday for like 30 mins. On oil/conditioner soaked hair, I applied the shampoo, rinsed. I applied my protein, let it sit, rinsed and then moved to DCing. Would that process work?


  ok I will try that! Do you know of a protein treatment that is strong, or stronger than aphogee 2 minute? I have been using that ever wash.  I'm having a good wash day so far. Conditioning right now with the silicon mix.


----------



## divachyk

shortdub78 said:


> ok I will try that! Do you know of a protein treatment that is strong, or stronger than aphogee 2 minute? I have been using that ever wash.  I'm having a good wash day so far. Conditioning right now with the silicon mix.



shortdub78 have you tried Aubrey Organics GPB? It can be used on wet or dry hair. Yay for good wash days!


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> Saludable84, TY! My ng behaves so long as I don't let it get too dry. Why does protein help with stretching when it's the ng that usually becomes the source of my issue? I guess I don't understand the correlation. My length usually is never the issue when stretching which protein is mainly geared toward, right? Am I over thinking the protein thing? * eta: I never apply protein to my ng. So are you saying protein will help strengthen the line of demarcation, thus minimizing breakage potential while stretching?*



Yes ma'am. If that area is not strengthened then you'll continue to have breakage. You don't necessarily have to increase protein, just make it a priority after a certain amount of weeks post. The more Texlaxed you get, the less it will break.


----------



## Saludable84

greenandchic said:


> Saludable84 @divachyk  What do you use to blow dry your hair with? I've been using Tresemme Thermal Creations as a heat protectant but I feel I need something creamier...



Lately I've been using IC Fantasia heat protectant in the pink bottle. It's light and doesn't dry out my hair. When I use creams or serums to blow dry, it leaves my hair dry and/or sticky.


----------



## Saludable84

shortdub78 said:


> ok I will try that! Do you know of a protein treatment that is strong, or stronger than aphogee 2 minute? I have been using that ever wash.  I'm having a good wash day so far. Conditioning right now with the silicon mix.



You can look into nexxus Keraphix or polymedic reconstructor. The keraphix was my favorite and had my hair super healthy. The Polymedic is only necessary if your hair is breaking in actual patches or you prefer a hard protein.


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Hey.......everybody ignoring my question. I feel  so embarrassed.


----------



## MileHighDiva

PureSilver said:


> Hey.......everybody ignoring my question. I feel  so embarrassed.



PureSilver
Please don't permanently dye your hair black, if you must use a black hair rinse.  This stylist doesn't recommend double processing the hair.
http://www.latoyajonesblog.com/2014/10/10-reasons-why-your-relaxed-hair-is.html?m=1


----------



## Evolving78

MileHighDiva said:


> PureSilver Please don't permanently dye your hair black, if you must use a black hair rinse.  This stylist doesn't recommend double processing the hair. http://www.latoyajonesblog.com/2014/10/10-reasons-why-your-relaxed-hair-is.html?m=1


  that's why my hair is jacked up in my crown


----------



## Guinan

PureSilver said:


> 9 weeks post as of yesterday. Is it a good time to color my hair black?



Can u rinse ur hair instead of permanently dying it black. Black is a VERY hard color to lift if u decide to go lighter. But if u know that u def want black for a while then i think 9wks is good to do it at; however when do you intend to relax again. If soon, then u may want to rethink dying it then.


----------



## flyygirlll2

PureSilver said:


> Hey.......everybody ignoring my question. I feel  so embarrassed.




I would try a rinse instead just because I think you would encounter less issues as opposed to permanently dyeing it.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



PureSilver said:


> 9 weeks post as of yesterday. Is it a good time to color my hair black?



Im sorry. 

It would be a good time, time wise, but double-processing is not a good thing. If you want to henna or rinse, great, but actual dye I never recommend.


----------



## greenandchic

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



divachyk said:


> iLurk, I don't inspect mine although I should. I do spot check those I lose out of the shower.
> 
> shortdub78, ahhhh thank you. I truly appreciate the compliment. My skin is definitely controlled by life occurrence. It had settled down but it flared back up after my dh's motorcycle wreck. After it flares up, it takes forever for it to settle back down. Toss in dh's annual PET/CT's, I'm just a never ending ball of anxiety.
> 
> [B]greenandchic, why are you thinking you need creamier? I use a liquid - Pureology 21 Benefits. I previously was using Design Essentials H20. Both prods came recommended by stylists.[/B]



I was thinking I wanted something that felt more like a leave-in for moisturizing benefits.  I used Pureology back in the day, I may revisit!


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

PureSilver, don't be embarrassed. All my hair dye efforts led to breakage but that was pre-hhj. I don't/didn't have anything to add so I didn't answer you. I know topnotch1010 works the heck out of her color. Maybe she can come in and help you.


----------



## topnotch1010

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



PureSilver said:


> 9 weeks post as of yesterday. Is it a good time to color my hair black?





pelohello said:


> Can u rinse ur hair instead of permanently dying it black. Black is a VERY hard color to lift if u decide to go lighter. But if u know that u def want black for a while then i think 9wks is good to do it at; however when do you intend to relax again. If soon, then u may want to rethink dying it then.



I agree with this answer. I prefer to color my hair 3-2 weeks after a relaxer to avoid damage from double processing. You color the relaxer, not relax the color. By coloring virgin hair and later relaxing it, you may encounter some damage. Wait until you relax it, then color it. Also, use a mild relaxer from then on. Regular strength relaxer is too harsh for color treated hair.  

Also, they are right that black is very hard and very harsh to lift. I also recommend a semi-permanent color instead of permanent. 



divachyk said:


> PureSilver, don't be embarrassed. All my hair dye efforts led to breakage but that was pre-hhj. I don't/didn't have anything to add so I didn't answer you. I know topnotch1010 works the heck out of her color. Maybe she can come in and help you.



Thanks friend!  divachyk. Hair color is hard to maintain in more ways than one. I color my hair only twice a year to avoid breakage and minimize the harshness of it.


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Thanks a lot ladies. I really was searching for answers because I know NOTHING of this hair coloring thing while relaxed as my hairdressers have always used rinses on my hair. I definitely know that I would like to go full black because I don't plan to experiment with any other color and rinse in the future. 

Let me give some background info on my hair.

1. I am bone relaxed and texlaxed in some areas, since coming back to relaxers Nov 2013 I have only relaxed my hair 3 times. 

2. I am currently 9 weeks 2 days post relaxer and my next relaxer is planned for the 3rd week of December.

3. I have fine strands medium density (based on my own guesstimation) 

4. My natural hair color is not black and i'm tired of the old dirty brown look on my length, it makes my hair look unattractive much.

5. I use Profective Regular Relaxer  my last self relax (my results were better than the salon my last 2 visits, thanks to the Relaxer Thread.

6. I wash and DC weekly


I think that's all I can think of right now. Any other further recommendations will be greatly appreciated. I was thinking to color today but I will hold off until I have more information from you ladies and my other thread searches. Again Thank you all HHG.


----------



## iLurk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



shortdub78 said:


> have u tried a protein treatment?




On wash day i usually put some light protein in uder a cap for a couple mins before i rinse and dc


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



divachyk said:


> So yeah, it's pointless for me to have long hair. I use to wear my hair down all the time. I'd love to regain that ability but I cannot get my face to cooperate for any length of time to enjoy it. I've been to dermatologists, etc but it's just a problem I battle (hormonal/stress related). I backed off bunning just in case that was causing thinning. I'm now doing braids and twists to take strain and stress off the areas that have been exposed to bunning. @pre_medicalrulz


 
 i went to your blog because i just couldn't believe that you needed to chop and i saw your hemline pic. Man, setbacks are no joke. But i like how you're taking it in stride and dissecting the causes.


----------



## Guinan

PureSilver said:


> Thanks a lot ladies. I really was searching for answers because I know NOTHING of this hair coloring thing while relaxed as my hairdressers have always used rinses on my hair. I definitely know that I would like to go full black because I don't plan to experiment with any other color and rinse in the future.
> 
> Let me give some background info on my hair.
> 
> 1. I am bone relaxed and texlaxed in some areas, since coming back to relaxers Nov 2013 I have only relaxed my hair 3 times.
> 
> 2. I am currently 9 weeks 2 days post relaxer and my next relaxer is planned for the 3rd week of December.
> 
> 3. I have fine strands medium density (based on my own guesstimation)
> 
> 4. My natural hair color is not black and i'm tired of the old dirty brown look on my length, it makes my hair look unattractive much.
> 
> 5. I use Profective Regular Relaxer  my last self relax (my results were better than the salon my last 2 visits, thanks to the Relaxer Thread.
> 
> 6. I wash and DC weekly
> 
> I think that's all I can think of right now. Any other further recommendations will be greatly appreciated. I was thinking to color today but I will hold off until I have more information from you ladies and my other thread searches. Again Thank you all HHG.



Umm fine strands & med density. That's a tough one. I think u should be ok but only if u don't plan on going lighter anytime soon. Because u have fine strands ur hair might not be able to handle the double process of color and relaxing.

I have med fine, very dense hair. And i had dyed my hair black and of course as soon as summer hit i wanted a lighter color. Even though i didn't really experience any "real" damage, the back & forth of colors was too much for me; especially when i went blonde. 

Are u opposed to semi permanent color?


----------



## bklynbornNbred

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



PureSilver said:


> Thanks a lot ladies. I really was searching for answers because I know NOTHING of this hair coloring thing while relaxed as my hairdressers have always used rinses on my hair. I definitely know that I would like to go full black because I don't plan to experiment with any other color and rinse in the future.
> 
> Let me give some background info on my hair.
> 
> 1. I am bone relaxed and texlaxed in some areas, since coming back to relaxers Nov 2013 I have only relaxed my hair 3 times.
> 
> 2. I am currently 9 weeks 2 days post relaxer and my next relaxer is planned for the 3rd week of December.
> 
> 3. I have fine strands medium density (based on my own guesstimation)
> 
> 4. My natural hair color is not black and i'm tired of the old dirty brown look on my length, it makes my hair look unattractive much.
> 
> 5. I use Profective Regular Relaxer  my last self relax (my results were better than the salon my last 2 visits, thanks to the Relaxer Thread.
> 
> 6. I wash and DC weekly
> 
> 
> I think that's all I can think of right now. Any other further recommendations will be greatly appreciated. I was thinking to color today but I will hold off until I have more information from you ladies and my other thread searches. Again Thank you all HHG.



Topnotch1010 answered your question.  If you're relaxing the third week of Dec you need to wait until the 2nd week of Jan to put a rinse in. Using permanent dye on your hair now and relaxing a few weeks later is asking for a setback. It's not a question of you changing your mind but whether your hair can take two processes. 

Even with a rinse the order is relax first then color. Also make sure that you have appropriate color friendly moisturizing conditioners in your stash. If you want to color sooner you need to bump up your relaxer date.


----------



## bklynbornNbred

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

45 weeks post.


----------



## divachyk

pre_medicalrulz, I don't know what has gotten into me. Length is just not even my focus. No one wants to cut but the thought of cutting is just not as emotional as it use to be. Maybe I'm in denial but I've been like whatev for a while. My hair looks so much better when it's cut so I know I will come out winning. 


bklynbornNbred said:


> 45 weeks post.



Daaaaaang bklynbornNbred ETA: what has been the key to your success?


----------



## bklynbornNbred

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

divachyk I've had a hand injury so my secret has been just leaving my hair alone. Right now it's in set it off braids but I'm not washing my hair as often as I used to.

I find if I take my time and use proper products my hair is ok. For me that means I pre poo first, shampoo then deep condition with my dryer my hair is easier to manage. This unplanned stretch was because of my injury but now I'm considering transitioning and may braid it up for the winter months.


----------



## divachyk

bklynbornNbred,  I hope your hand is and/or will be ok. 45 weeks is awesome. Transitioning should be a breeze.


----------



## iLurk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

So I'll be relaxing this wed or thurs at 15 weeks post. I've been thinking after this I'm just gonna take a gamble and do an 8 month stretch and then another 6 mos after that. 

The idea behind this is to limit my relaxers to just 2 a year so 8 months will have me relaxing in june and another 6 will have me doing so in december. I rarely wear my hair straightened now anyway so I don't feel like I'd be missing anything by not having my hair laid during that period.


----------



## sunnieb

16 weeks post and not having any problems.   Even with that,  I'm getting the itch to get off the stretching train.  Ready to see my scalp again.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

14 weeks. If I don't get braids soon then I will likely relax because the thrill of stretching is kinda gone.


----------



## KiWiStyle

14 weeks and have no regrets about transitioning! Hopefully I can say the same at 24 weeks post.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb

Yeah,  not looking like I'm going to last until Thanksgiving week.  

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas

Exactly 14 weeks post today.  I'm not relaxing anytime soon. I decided to continue with cornrows under my wigs to keep my hands out of  my hair.


----------



## xu93texas

KiWiStyle said:


> 14 weeks and have no regrets about transitioning! Hopefully I can say the same at 24 weeks post.  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF



Are you still rocking your French braid as your protective style? How is your hair progress since you did a "mini chop" earlier in the year?


----------



## juliansmom

about 5 weeks..I'll relax again at the end of the year.


----------



## Jobwright

A little over 9 weeks!  Stretching is becoming easier for me now. Not sure if it's the length that helps or the practice, but it is definitely getting easier.


----------



## Lilmama1011

5 weeks and s day, relaxing st 12 weeks


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

10 weeks post today. Well my NG is something else this time around.


----------



## divachyk

14 weeks. My ng and texlaxed hair is doing good. My relaxed ends are the only areas needing attention. Going texlaxed has really made stretching easier.


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk are you transitioning to texlax?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Yes ma'am, I have now for about a year. sunnieb I love it much, much better. All the things I use to complain about are pretty much only happening with the relaxed ends. I would have made this decision long ago had I known texlaxed hair would calm all my issues.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



divachyk said:


> Yes ma'am, I have now *for about a year*. @sunnieb I love it much, much better. All the things I use to complain about are pretty much only happening with the relaxed ends. I would have made this decision long ago had I known texlaxed hair would calm all my issues.



Where have I been???


----------



## divachyk

sunnieb, well I didn't really announce it. I just kinda started doing it. My wet texture doesn't look much like texlaxed but I can tell my hair isn't as straight when it dries.


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Texlaxed my hair today and I love the way it feels. This was my 2nd time texlaxing. The first time I was under processed in the back because I did not smooth enough. This time it is perfect. After my hair finishes drying I will flat iron and trim those ends. It feels good to be a DIY'er.


----------



## greenandchic

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Rozlewis said:


> Texlaxed my hair today and I love the way it feels. This was my 2nd time texlaxing. The first time I was under processed in the back because I did not smooth enough. This time it is perfect. After my hair finishes drying I will flat iron and trim those ends. It feels good to be a DIY'er.



Did you correct the under-processed areas?


----------



## 4mia

How exactly do you transition to texlax?


----------



## Jobwright

10 weeks yesterday


----------



## sunnieb

17 weeks post yesterday

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## kikisf

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



sunnieb said:


> 17 weeks post yesterday
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


Wow! How do you manage the new growth once you get past 6-8 weeks? My roots get matted easily and by week 4 I feel like I am ripping my hair out when I comb through. Same thing with cornbraids or weaves. I can get 4-6 weeks out of them tops otherwise the roots are OC and I lose too much hair during take down. 

I sweat in my head so I can wake up with a bad situation even if I detangled the night before. My hair dresser used to relax me 5.5 weeks religiously (mild lye for color-treated hair) and when I lived abroad where there were no Black hairdressers I stretched by blowing-out my roots with a small round brush (that European voltage made blowdrying a snap). Whenever I came back to the States I would make sure I had an appointment with my hairdresser. 

I guess that is why I have never made it past APL.


----------



## Evolving78

kikisf said:


> Wow! How do you manage the new growth once you get past 6-8 weeks? My roots get matted easily and by week 4 I feel like I am ripping my hair out when I comb through. Same thing with cornbraids or weaves. I can get 4-6 weeks out of them tops otherwise the roots are OC and I lose too much hair during take down.  I sweat in my head so I can wake up with a bad situation even if I detangled the night before. My hair dresser used to relax me 5.5 weeks religiously (mild lye for color-treated hair) and when I lived abroad where there were no Black hairdressers I stretched by blowing-out my roots with a small round brush (that European voltage made blowdrying a snap). Whenever I came back to the States I would make sure I had an appointment with my hairdresser.  I guess that is why I have never made it past APL.


  what do you use to detangle your hair with? I use mane and tail detangler


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

kikisf I was getting relaxers every 4 weeks at the salon when I joined LHCF! 

I had no idea how to manage newgrowth, so I made sure to never have any. 

It takes practice, products, and patience for me to stretch.  My hair thrives on water.  So I have to wet it at least 3x a week minimum.  This keeps my newgrowth soft and manageable.  If I try to go too long, my newgrowth matts up and that's no bueno. 

I used to have to use Mane 'n Tail detangler, but now I don't.  I think my hair is responding well to weekly honey treatments and that helps keep it from tangling and matting to much.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

15 weeks!  

4mia, I started leaving the relaxers on for less time. So, right now, I have three textures going, new growth, texlaxed hair and relaxed hair. I will keep the relaxed hair and just gradually trim over time. At some point in the far, far, future, my entire head will be texlaxed. It's a slow process but I'm finding it's well worth it.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

kikisf, if you check my past post history, you'll see that I'm not a stretcher. My hair hates me beyond 10 weeks but somehow, I've managed to make it to 15 weeks this time around with only having a few eventful wash days. For the most part, my wash days have been on point.

The biggest key to stretching (for me) is frame of mind and not allowing my hair to get too dry between wash days. 

Frame of mind: I'm taking it one week at a time rather than attempting to stretch to XX weeks. Going about this week to week is manageable. If my hair freaks out, I put it away and leave it alone until my next wash day. Next thing I know, I've made it through yet another week.

Regimen: Washing once weekly just isn't frequent enough. I wash twice weekly. Wash #1 is with shampoo. Wash #2 is not. Typically, I co-cleanse / DC OR dry DC and rinse. 

Other: Treating my ng like natural hair and my relaxed hair like relaxed hair has really helped. I've scaled back on the amount of product applied to my relaxed hair to keep it from being weighed down and breaking. My ng need far more attention so I find myself doing something to the ng almost nightly, be it oiling or heavily moisturizing.

HTH


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

Since I've switched to Affirm Fiberguard Mild, this is what my "processed" hair looks like and I love it. 

It's not bone straight and its not tightly coiled either.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I LOVE IT Beamodel. I'd love that texture. Oh you did that!!


----------



## KERC1974

9 weeks post relaxer may relax at 12 weeks.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

I'm 12 weeks and counting. My longest stretch was 14 weeks.


----------



## Lilmama1011

6 weeks weeks post relaxing at 12 weeks


----------



## greenandchic

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Beamodel said:


> divachyk
> 
> Since I've switched to Affirm Fiberguard Mild, this is what my "processed" hair looks like and I love it.
> 
> It's not bone straight and its not tightly coiled either.
> 
> View attachment 280299



Nice! How long did you leave it on?


----------



## Beamodel

greenandchic said:


> Nice! How long did you leave it on?



greenandchic

20 mins.


----------



## emada

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

That's gorgeous Beamodel. I've considered switching to Affirm


----------



## Beamodel

emada said:


> That's gorgeous Beamodel. I've considered switching to Affirm



Thanks emada

It's a switch I wish I would have done a long time ago. It's way better than my used to be beloved ORS & Silk Elements 

If you switch, please keep me posted on your thoughts of it.


----------



## FemmeFatale

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I straightened (I'm texlaxed)and used heated rollers in my hair for the first time in over a year (I'm usually in a weave or ps with a bun, never have my hair out)..lord my hair was beautiful and so full! I felt like all this work was not done in vain.


----------



## emada

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Beamodel said:


> Thanks emada
> 
> It's a switch I wish I would have done a long time ago. It's way better than my used to be beloved ORS & Silk Elements
> 
> If you switch, please keep me posted on your thoughts of it.




I will! I've wondered if there was a difference between BSS brands and the professional brands, seems like there is. I need to decide quick though because I'm like 19 weeks 

Do you use the other parts of system like the shampoo and strengthening serum?


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

NOW I know why I kept thinking I was relaxing Thanksgiving week.  When I relaxed in June, I counted out the weeks where I would be around 18-20 weeks.  Somehow, I ended up on November 25 instead of October 25!  Duh! 

I plan to relax this Saturday and that will put me at 18 weeks.  Right on time.


----------



## missyrayne19

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

4 weeks as of yesterday. NG is slowly starting to peak through, which is fine since I'm gonna start inverting tomorrow anyway. Like to enjoy the lack of NG for the first month. After that, it's back to trying to bust out as much extra growth as I can for my stretch. Ending my stretch sometime in December so I've got a while to go.


----------



## kikisf

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



sunnieb said:


> kikisf I was getting relaxers every 4 weeks at the salon when I joined LHCF!
> 
> I had no idea how to manage newgrowth, so I made sure to never have any.


 Yup that is about how I do it. So what is this honey trick?? 

I tried Mane & Tail during the last bad matting problem I had this past summer. It helped but I lost a hair ball the size of my fist. And it took 2 days to detangle it all. It was a big setback. 
divachyk  I have not been oiling my scalp/new growth regularly so maybe that will help.
PS. I just put the M&T on my new growth and it sure enough chilled out. I think I wait until the situation is dire and I need to stay on top of it. I never know if I should leave it alone or try to get through it.


----------



## xu93texas

I'm 15 weeks post today. I'll relax next month.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

15 weeks post! Today's wash day was a hit. I'm stretching for yet another week.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

kikisf, do you detangle before you wash?


----------



## kikisf

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

divachyk  if i am coming out of cornrows etc. yes but if i am just bunning or a braid out no i wait till it is soaked with conditioner


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

kikisf as a tangly haired girl, it's a must that I detangle before washing. I always use mane & tail. If I don't pre-detanlge, it's really heck to pay.


----------



## Beamodel

emada said:


> I will! I've wondered if there was a difference between BSS brands and the professional brands, seems like there is. I need to decide quick though because I'm like 19 weeks   Do you use the other parts of system like the shampoo and strengthening serum?



emada

I use the neutralizing shampoo and the Reconstructor as well. I prefer using this particular professional brand over BSS.


----------



## xu93texas

Beamodel, 
Can you list the exact products that you use in the exact order?

I used Affirm Fiberguard Relaxer (I got my hair done by another stylist while on vacation last time)  and I want to switch to it long term. My stylist doesn't use this line so I'm going to purchase the products myself and bring to the salon.


----------



## Beamodel

xu93texas said:


> Beamodel, Can you list the exact products that you use in the exact order?  I used Affirm Fiberguard Relaxer (I got my hair done by another stylist while on vacation last time)  and I want to switch to it long term. My stylist doesn't use this line so I'm going to purchase the products myself and bring to the salon.



@xu9texas

All from the Affirm Professional Line
Affirm Fiberguard Mild
5 n 1 reconstructor 
Neutralizing Shampoo 

Then I use various DC's,  leaven in's snd oil's to seal with. 

Affirm Fiberguard has made such a dramatic difference in my hair. I feel like my hair is substantially healthier & stronger. I truly wish I would have switched sooner. 

My last three relaxers has been with Affirm Finerguard. 

HTH


----------



## Evolving78

xu93texas said:


> I'm 15 weeks post today. I'll relax next month.


  i will 2 weeks and some change behind you! I'm still working on braiding my hair. I was busy with kids, so I only braided 8 cornrows so far. I was really being a perfectionist with my parting, but I this point, I just want to get it done.


----------



## xu93texas

shortdub78 said:


> i will 2 weeks and some change behind you! I'm still working on braiding my hair. I was busy with kids, so I only braided 8 cornrows so far. I was really being a perfectionist with my parting, but I this point, I just want to get it done.



I can't wait to see the finished look!


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

11 weeks post as of yesterday 8/9 weeks to go


----------



## Jobwright

1 day post


----------



## SuchaLady

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

1  I relaxed last Friday. Think I may do 24 or 32 weeks this time. Not sure.


----------



## KERC1974

I'm 10 weeks post relaxer and I may relax at 12 weeks.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

16 weeks. I'd love to make it to 24 weeks to relax only twice a year. I'm taking it one week at a time.


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk said:


> 16 weeks. I'd love to make it to 24 weeks to relax only twice a year. I'm taking it one week at a time.



 That's what I do  Or at least used to


----------



## Love2Live

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 9.5 weeks post. I just finished braiding my hair so this will take me to at least twelve weeks. When I take them out I may wash and redo them to get me to 14 weeks. I had major breakage in the back left side of my hair so I want to keep my hands out of my head for a while. Trying to keep it as low maintenance as possible. I also don't mind that it is FREE. lol This is my first time braiding my own hair and all though it's not perfect, it will keep getting better every time


----------



## Lilmama1011

Love2Live said:


> I am 9.5 weeks post. I just finished braiding my hair so this will take me to at least twelve weeks. When I take them out I may wash and redo them to get me to 14 weeks. I had major breakage in the back left side of my hair so I want to keep my hands out of my head for a while. Trying to keep it as low maintenance as possible. I also don't mind that it is FREE. lol This is my first time braiding my own hair and all though it's not perfect, it will keep getting better every time



Looks perfect to me


----------



## sunnieb

18 weeks post

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## Love2Live

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Lilmama1011 said:


> Looks perfect to me



Thanks Lilmama1011!! Usually nothing gets done to my head unless I am at the salon so I am trying to learn to take care of it myself so I can save some money.


----------



## xu93texas

Love2Live said:


> I am 9.5 weeks post. I just finished braiding my hair so this will take me to at least twelve weeks. When I take them out I may wash and redo them to get me to 14 weeks. I had major breakage in the back left side of my hair so I want to keep my hands out of my head for a while. Trying to keep it as low maintenance as possible. I also don't mind that it is FREE. lol This is my first time braiding my own hair and all though it's not perfect, it will keep getting better every time



You did a great job!


----------



## Lilmama1011

7 weeks, relaxing at 12 weeks


----------



## Lilmama1011

Stretching is easy


----------



## xu93texas

I'm 16 weeks post today.


----------



## sunnieb

1 day post

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

I'm 16.5 weeks  post.  This is probably the longest I've gone, maybe 17 but things will certainly begin to get real I'm sure.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

5 days post! I'm going for 12-14 weeks


----------



## divachyk

16 weeks and whoo chile this wash was eventful. I will give it one more week. If next wash was like this wash...it's a wrap.


----------



## kikisf

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

sunnieb divachyk  I tried all your suggestions when I washed my hair today and I'm like "What new growth?" thank you both so much!!


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

kikisf That's soooooooo awesome! What new steps did you implement to make things go smoother?


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk said:


> kikisf That's soooooooo awesome! What new steps did you implement to make things go smoother?



What she said. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## kikisf

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

sunnieb divachyk This has been a big overhaul for me

   * started oiling scalp/new growth nightly 
   * switched my scalp oil castor/EVCO mix to castor & avocado + rosemary (i think EVCO was making my hair hard and more tangly)
   * switched from a satin bonnet to a silk one (I sweat in my head and can wake up with matted roots)
   * sprayed M&T detangler spray on my entire head and combed through with a wide tooth comb before washing (I was using M&T texturized-moisturizer before the spray has more slip) 
   * washed with giovanni SAS that I added silk aminos to. 
   * did apogee 2 step hood dryer rinsed with the balancing moisturizer then
   * applied Nexxus humctress with some honey on the roots with an applicator brush. ran out and just used regular humectress on the ends. (this is my first time using this conditioner and I am sold!)
   * heating cap for 30 minutes, cooled, rinsed with cool water
   * towel blot/plop then sprayed with my leave in
   * also changed my spray leave-in. (It is usually KCKT, AVJ, EVCO & Grapeseed, took out the EVCO and grapeseed and swapped it for wheatgerm and shea.)
   * combed through and not a strand in sight on the comb
   * twisted into 12 sections with perm rods to give enough tension to stretch the roots slightly (I usually do braids but the new growth was acting chill so decided to give twists a try)
   * oiled my parts with the avocado/castor then sat under a cool dryer
   * hair was super moisturized and wasn’t drying fast like it usually does so after an hour I sprayed a little heat protectant (its a 10 with keratin) and bumped the heat up to level 2 ( I have 6 levels on my belvedere dryer it looks like the ones in the salon)
   * put in another 30 minutes under hood and took down.  my hair was so soft and strong. I was able to pick it out with no problem, no hair anywhere. 
   * my new growth felt non-existent I am 6 weeks post and I have never make it past 5 weeks without braiding my hair up into cornrows starting at week 4/5
   * in general I have a lot to learn about protein and moisture balance. and i am also high porosity so I can go from moisturized to a desert in no time flat. I think my failures when I was natural had to do with not understanding what my hair needed in terms of protein/moisture. no one in my family has my texture hair so I got sent to a hairdresser (lady in our projects working out of her kitchen) early on. I continued with professional salons when I became an adult. These past few years I have been determined to learn how to do my hair myself. Thank you so much for the education.


----------



## divachyk

kikisf, wow, you changed a lot. I can never change that much in a single wash day. My hair would be offended. I'm glad it worked for you though. Rock on!


----------



## iLurk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

2 weeks post now. I can't really see a change in length in pics but I can feel it if that makes any sense


----------



## free2bme

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

13 weeks post relaxer, hoping to make it to 16. The last time I made it to 16 weeks it was a tragic mess, breakage galore. This time, I've been oiling my scalp and new growth and it's made stretching much easier. I've also upped my protein treatments this seems to be strengthening the hair. I have much less breakage


----------



## 4mia

7weeks I think I'll relax at the 8 week mark


----------



## KERC1974

I''m 11 weeks post relaxer and I was going to relax at 12 weeks. Depending on how the next week goes, I'll take it one week at a time.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## KERC1974

free2bme said:


> 13 weeks post relaxer, hoping to make it to 16. The last time I made it to 16 weeks it was a tragic mess, breakage galore. This time, I've been oiling my scalp and new growth and it's made stretching much easier. I've also upped my protein treatments this seems to be strengthening the hair. I have much less breakage



Same thing happened to me and I said I wouldn't go beyond 12 weeks again but so far so good...  

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## emada

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

19 weeks and will be relaxing this weekend! Surprisingly it hasn't been too bad but I don't think I'm gaining much due to the manipulation. Will be weird to feel my scalp again


----------



## xu93texas

Wrong thread


----------



## KiWiStyle

17 weeks today and no issues, I guess my new regimen is working!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

17 weeks and I don't know what I'm doing, apparently. Things were going great up until a week ago. I'm getting wash day breakage. What causes longer strands, maybe like 2-3 inches, to break?These are not from the line of demarcation.   

I'm assuming it's a protein/ moisture imbalance or fragile hair from cuticle damage. My hair feels great which is the weird part of it all. Do you all tend to increase your protein frequency as you stretch? 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## iLurk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

2 weeks down, 32 more to go


----------



## Lilmama1011

8 weeks exactly.


----------



## PerFicMsFit

1 day. My roots feel amazingly soft and smooth! Detangling and styling is such a breeze!


----------



## Pennefeather

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Week 11. Self relaxing for second time on week 13.


----------



## KiWiStyle

divachyk said:


> 17 weeks and I don't know what I'm doing, apparently. Things were going great up until a week ago. I'm getting wash day breakage. What causes longer strands, maybe like 2-3 inches, to break?These are not from the line of demarcation.
> 
> I'm assuming it's a protein/ moisture imbalance or fragile hair from cuticle damage. My hair feels great which is the weird part of it all. Do you all tend to increase your protein frequency as you stretch?
> 
> Any other suggestions?



divachyk of course!  You have to strength that line of demarcation.  Last year I went completely hair lazy and stopped doing protein treatments and my hair broke off soi badly in the back. The line between my bonelaxed/texlaxed broke completely off AND the line between between my NG/texlaxed hair broke off even worse.  You're completely relaxed so you need the protein even more...girl you better stop playing with that gorgeous mane!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Pennefeather

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Pennefeather said:


> Week 11. Self relaxing for second time on week 13.



Change of heart.  I'm tired of looking at how uneven my hair is and I refuse to trim until my relaxer. I'll do it next week.  

I really need a major cut because of the damage I did last week - some of my end are getting that "see through" look.  I will just trim regularly until the damage is gone.   So no Green Magic this week.  At the rate that I'm going to going to need Green Magic  for a long time.

Is it ok to use Annabelle's aryuvedic oil on my scalp the week before relaxer?  I won't be able to massage it in.


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

2 weeks post. 16 more to go.


----------



## Babygrowth

28 weeks post, 3 to go. Time to start lining up supplies.


----------



## CICI24

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Currently 6 weeks post and 10 weeks to go.


----------



## FemmeFatale

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 6 weeks post and my hair is starting to really act up from the new growth. I'm going to try my hardest to complete the next 6 weeks. This is where my weaves really came into use!


----------



## BFeathers

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

This Tuesday will make 49 weeks even   it's been almost a full year.

Part of me kind of wants to wait until December but I really want to full run my hands through my hair and feel my scalp. It could be because I'm have major growth itchies 

I know it's grown I'm just scared to see it because I want a certain thickness and length. More thickness than anything. I'm just ready for evenness and thickness.


----------



## mshoneyfly

Im 8 weeks post with 4-6 more to go but I wont go past 14 weeks. I always self relax and after a year I have finally accepted that I need to do a major cut to get rid of split ends. 

Once I do the cut, I think I can maintain if I avoid stretching. This will cut down on causing splits from mechanical damage

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Jobwright

12 weeks will be the week before my and my husbands bday. So I am pushing till the week before January 20.


----------



## sunnieb

1 week post.   Doing another 18 week stretch - well that's the plan so far.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## KERC1974

I'm 12 weeks post relaxer and I may stretch to 16 weeks.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas

I'm 18 weeks post relaxer today.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Eight weeks and one day. This is the first time I'm ready to relax


----------



## missyrayne19

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Six weeks post and six more weeks to go.


----------



## sunnieb

2 weeks post and still enjoying having no newgrowth!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## shasha8685

I'm about 15 weeks post and I'm not sure when I'm going to relax. It may have to be soon because I just had a wash day where I had to detangle my hair the entire time...


----------



## Saludable84

7 weeks post and will be relaxing at 14 weeks post to end/start the new year. I'm excited as I'll be smoothing the relaxer a bit more for slightly and I hope I get better results.


----------



## divachyk

18 weeks...


----------



## MzSwift

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I think I'm 12 weeks post. I only relax every 4 months so I count that way instead of using weeks. I relaxed in April after almost 5 years natural and then again in August. Maybe I'm doing something wrong but I don't struggle with the stretches. I even texlaxed straighter this last time. 

I live in braidouts and WNG thrown in a ponytail. I'm also going to start straightening once per month. I think I'm going to relax a little straighter again in December.


----------



## KiWiStyle

18 weeks post relaxer....still transitioning. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## free2bme

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 15 weeks post relaxer, I was hoping to make it it to 20 weeks post. Its not happening, my new growth is like a rain forest! I hope my stylist can squeeze me in this Saturday.


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

14 weeks 2 days post 5-6 weeks to go.


----------



## afrochique

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am about 12 weeks post and will be relaxing at the end of November/early December.


----------



## Penelope74

Jeesh,, I am 14 weeks post with SOOO much NG in the crown that I'm mega thristy for 2 more weeks so I can relax..  I'm TOOOO thristy!!


----------



## iLurk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Entering week 4. I kinda like this stage of seeing the waviness of my new growth coming in.


----------



## greenandchic

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

It will be 13 weeks this Friday; trying to stretch until 16 weeks post.  Since I am wearing protective styles due to the weather, it won't be too difficult - hopefully.


----------



## Pennefeather

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Just two days left.  Relaxing Saturday morning - 13 weeks exactly.  I had to re read all my information to make sure I can remember how to self relax.


----------



## emada

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Just about 2 weeks post and I'm really feeling my hair. I'm actually surprised but really glad I made good progress, my shrinkage was intense and I thought my hair was breaking.


----------



## Rnjones

12 weeks and relaxing tomorrow night (as long as my relaxers are delivered on time)

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using LHCF


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

As of today, 7 weeks and 1 day. I relaxed 09/25/2014 after 4 years of being natural. I did my mini-braids 10/12/2014. I plan to texlax 12/27/2014 for the New Year. So far I've been living in these mini-braids and then under a wig when they get too fuzzy. If you're wondering why I put so much detail it's because I'm not good with remembering dates. I'm like the absent-minded professor, without the professor. Just plain absent-minded lol


----------



## naturalagain2

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

5 weeks. Doing good so far. This past relaxer I went a tad straighter which has helped a lot.


----------



## Babygrowth

30 weeks 4 to go... Seriously this time. All these videos of luscious relaxed hair I've been watching is getting to me.


----------



## Beamodel

6 wks... 4 more to go


----------



## divachyk

Approaching week 19


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk said:


> Approaching week 19



Hush yo mouth!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

Girlllllll yes I am! sunnieb


----------



## CICI24

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am currently 8 weeks post. I am going to relax at 6 months.


----------



## KERC1974

I was 13 weeks, just relaxed because I couldn't deal with the knots, matting and tangling anymore.  I hope to go another 13-14 weeks next stretch..


----------



## KiWiStyle

19 weeks post today....25 weeks will be a HUGE accomplishment for me!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

11 weeks exactly,  relaxing next week at 12 weeks


----------



## Pennefeather

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

12 hours.  I relaxed this morning. Not bone straight, but good enough for me.  Next relaxer is 13 weeks.


----------



## Rnjones

1 day post. Man did I miss this feeling!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lavaflow99

17 weeks. Not sure when I will relax as my stylist moved to Florida.  **sobs***. She plans to come up here once a month for clients and of course I'm out of town when she comes next week.


----------



## CrinkumCrankum

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

3 weeks post. Plan to stretch til New Year's Day. It will be my first 10 week stretch since I started relaxing again. Wish me luck.


----------



## juliansmom

about 8 weeks post. and just found out I'm expecting so I guess I have to stretch


----------



## CrinkumCrankum

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



juliansmom said:


> about 8 weeks post. and just found out I'm expecting so I guess I have to stretch



CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

15 weeks post, not sure how many more weeks i will go because i'm not feeling a fresh relaxer in this frigid weather.


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



juliansmom said:


> about 8 weeks post. and just found out I'm expecting so I guess I have to stretch



No sad face expectant mommy. Stretching is a beautiful thing. i hope this pregnancy gives you NG like weeds. Congratulations.


----------



## sunnieb

3 weeks post.  Roughly estimate that I'll relax sometime in March.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## Penelope74

LAWD,, I'm 14 weeks post and I'm soooo ready. I have about an inch and a half new growth. Every night I fight off my intense urge to relax.. but I have a question,, can I do a hard protein immediately afterwards??


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Penelope74 said:


> LAWD,, I'm 14 weeks post and I'm soooo ready. I have about an inch and a half new growth. Every night I fight off my intense urge to relax.. but I have a question,, can I do a hard protein immediately afterwards??



This may not be the answer you're looking for, but I have done a mid-step (after rinsing relaxer, but before neutralizing) protein treatment (African Royale). Do you think your hair is strong enough for that?


----------



## Penelope74

Its quite strong,, no to very low breakage.. I was thinking of Aphogee 2- step.  Whats Africian Royal?? (at 1st I typed Crown Royal)


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Penelope74 said:


> Its quite strong,, no to very low breakage.. I was thinking of Aphogee 2- step.  Whats Africian Royal?? (at 1st I typed Crown Royal)



Lolol, African Royale is a protein treatment, but not as "hard" as the 2-step. It smells really good too.


----------



## xu93texas

I'm 19 weeks post- relaxer.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## mrsroberson86

10 weeks post relaxer...I will be relaxing I guess sometime after I deliver my baby. Around 40+ weeks. My hair is already growing  so fast that it's  harder  for me to manage. Between  my pregnancy  complications and my hair.. I am just over it.


----------



## naija24

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



xu93texas said:


> I'm 19 weeks post- relaxer.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



xu93texas I dont know why I assumed you were going natural. Didn't you stretch this long before earlier this year? We may be hair buddies. I am at 18 weeks post and while I am still big on going natural EVENTUALLY I am kind of excited to just stretch until I make a decision either way.

When are you planning to relax?


----------



## bklynbornNbred

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I just looked at calendar I'll be 52 weeks on Monday. My curls were looking cute when I washed today I was so tempted to just cut although I didn't start this stretch with intention of transitioning. I'll make decision soon.


----------



## Evolving78

I'm 4 weeks post. I don't plan on stretching long. Just going to try to make it to 12-14 weeks. I'm not trying to be anyone's hero!


----------



## KiWiStyle

20 weeks post today, a milestone!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

shortdub78 said:


> I'm 4 weeks post. I don't plan on stretching long. Just going to try to make it to 12-14 weeks. I'm not trying to be anyone's hero!



You're my hero!!  shortdub78

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

KiWiStyle said:


> You're my hero!!  shortdub78  Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


  lol I'm honored! You are mine too! You really have got your Reggie down!


----------



## iLurk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

5th week post new growth is already a pain in the a


----------



## kikisf

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Made it to 10 weeks instead of my usually 5 and 1/2! Thanks for all the help. I was shooting for 12 weeks but have finals the couple of weeks, its raining nonstop and I had 2 inches of new growth.


----------



## BFeathers

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

51 weeks and 4 days. I made it 
Tuesday will be 52 weeks even and relaxer here I come!


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Week 20!!!! If I can make it 4 more, then I've met my goal of 6 months. With wigs, I think I can do it so long as wash days don't become too much of an issue.


----------



## SuchaLady

divachyk said:


> Week 20!!!! If I can make it 4 more, then I've met my goal of 6 months. With wigs, I think I can do it so long as wash days don't become too much of an issue.



I'm so proud of you


----------



## SuchaLady

BFeathers said:


> 51 weeks and 4 days. I made it  Tuesday will be 52 weeks even and relaxer here I come!



You're never going to want to relax your hair  I don't want to go natural but I've gotten my stretching down so solidly that I'm often like now what?  I recently relaxed after nearly a 2 year stretch and I might not relax again for another year  

Congrats Lady.


----------



## Babygrowth

BFeathers said:


> 51 weeks and 4 days. I made it
> Tuesday will be 52 weeks even and relaxer here I come!





SuchaLady said:


> You're never going to want to relax your hair  I don't want to go natural but I've gotten my stretching down so solidly that I'm often like now what?  I recently relaxed after nearly a 2 year stretch and I might not relax again for another year
> 
> Congrats Lady.



Long stretches are sooo addictive. I could probably do 2 years.


----------



## SuchaLady

Babygrowth said:


> Long stretches are sooo addictive. I could probably do 2 years.



I agree. I wouldn't doubt if annual relaxing became my new norm. Plus I hate the relaxer process anyway so that's even more of a reason.


----------



## Babygrowth

SuchaLady said:


> I agree. I wouldn't doubt if annual relaxing became my new norm. Plus I hate the relaxer process anyway so that's even more of a reason.



I totally agree.


----------



## divachyk

SuchaLady, :blowkiss: thank you!

Babygrowth SuchaLady if my hair is doing good at 6 months, I will keep stretching. Let me not get ahead of myself. I haven't made it to 6 months yet.

What I find weird, the longer I stretch, the easier it is to manage my ng and more problematic the relaxed hair becomes. My ng is soft and detangles well. My relaxed hair gets kind of tangled up. Is this true for y'all?


----------



## SuchaLady

Yes! My hair is like straw every so often but I know it's temporary so I've never worried about it. My 18 month post hair was sometimes softer than my 4 month post hair. While using the same products! I have seen new naturals express the same thoughts we have so we aren't crazy  divachyk

ETA: I don't have a tangling problem though. I only get tangles when I don't comb before washing.


----------



## Babygrowth

divachyk you are doing an amazing job! And yes that is true until I relax. Idk why but that's why wigging or braids are my best friends during long stretches.


----------



## KiWiStyle

shortdub78 said:


> lol I'm honored! You are mine too! You really have got your Reggie down!



I use the hair diary app that one if the other members designed, right now its available on android only.  Have you seen it?  It really help me keep track of everything, eliminate what hasn't worked, continue what does or just tweak things a bit.  I use it every time  I do something to my hair.  It sure does beat going back thru the threads to see what I did.  I asked her to create a wish list in her next update! shortdub78

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## bklynbornNbred

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



divachyk said:


> SuchaLady, :blowkiss: thank you!
> 
> Babygrowth SuchaLady if my hair is doing good at 6 months, I will keep stretching. Let me not get ahead of myself. I haven't made it to 6 months yet.
> 
> What I find weird, the longer I stretch, the easier it is to manage my ng and more problematic the relaxed hair becomes. My ng is soft and detangles well. My relaxed hair gets kind of tangled up. Is this true for y'all?



This is true for me which is why I'm in no rush to relax yet. With winter here I'd only be pulling in buns to keep hat from cutting off all my progress. My new growth is behaving well. I'm thisclose to chopping but if I do I'll do in the spring.  This winter is going to be a beast.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Thanks SuchaLady Babygrowth bklynbornNbred...so I'm not crazy after all. 

SuchaLady, I've had weeks when my hair randomly freaks out, breaks and whatever else. I've stayed the course vs. relaxing and so far, I'm proud of that decision. Let's hope I won't regret that at some point.

bklynbornNbred, how many weeks post are you? I'm certain I can search the thread but I'm being lazy. Please forgive me.


----------



## bklynbornNbred

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'll be 52 weeks on Monday.  Still in disbelief it's been that long.


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

wow thats great congratulations. Are u a long term transitioner?


----------



## NicoleSelah

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm currently a year post relaxer. 

I hope to go a little longer but I will see after I change my regimen. I've been going to Dominicans for blow outs but I'm no longer feeling the extra bone straight hair. Besides I think it's thinning my hair which was once nice and thick like my avi.


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

1 year post. how many inches of ng do you have, did you retain ll your growth? what is your regimen and technique after 5 months post? what products do you use?

NicoleSelah @brklynbornnbred


----------



## NicoleSelah

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

PureSilver 

I can't tell at this time how much new growth I have because my hair at the root is bone straight due to the blow out. When I would do my own hair I used Wen Fig and coconut oil and Biosilk Therapy as a heat protectant. 

I shampooed/conditioned every three weeks and used coconut oil before I used Wen. I blow dried my hair with Biosilk and sometimes flat ironed. 

I will be going back to using Design Essentials at the end of this month or Early December (I'm trying to wait for cyber Monday for a sale lol) and I will also change my regimen too. I plan to document my progress this time with pictures and will share it on here soon. I'll tag you if you'd like me too.


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

NicoleSelah, thanks much i'd appreciate the tag. You hair in your avatar is luscious too, very thick and pretty.


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

16 weeks post today. Dare i attempt another 20 weeks........hmmm; i'll see how that goes but i highly doubt it though.


----------



## xu93texas

I'm 20 weeks post today.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Wow!  Ya'll doin' some major relaxer stretching up in here! 

I'm 4 weeks post today.  Got a little hair lazy last week, but I did do a dc.  Plan to do better this week.


----------



## BFeathers

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I finally took my sew in down. My NG is really soft. Part of me thinks it's due to the Green Magic. I'd read reviews and posts saying amla straightens and loosens curl pattern.

I just pray it didn't thin my hair. It looks thick and the ends of course look thin because they're relaxed.

I'd say I have just above chin length NG all around as in when I pull down the NG comes to pretty much my chin. My relaxed ends go about 2 inches past my collarbones. I can't find my tape measure or rulers right now (of course!) so I can't measure what that is.

I know it's much longer than it was back in March but I really just want thick hair.


----------



## missyrayne19

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Just looked at the date of my last relaxer and realized I'm 9 weeks. When'd that happen?! Sucker just snuck up on me


----------



## Beamodel

I think it's going to be easy to stretch especially while using liquid gold green magic on my new growth. 

That stuff makes your hair incredibly soft and manageable


----------



## KERC1974

I'm one week post relaxer and will try to stretch to 12 weeks...

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I need help on how best to deal with little knots that form throughout the hair on wash day. It's shed hairs that have slipped and latched to my hair to form little knots about half the size of a pea. This happens no matter how much I detangle before wash day.


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> I need help on how best to deal with little knots that form throughout the hair on wash day. It's shed hairs that have slipped and latched to my hair to form little knots about half the size of a pea. This happens no matter how much I detangle before wash day.


  oil and detangle with a comb before you wash. Hot oil treatment for 20 mins, then proceed to wash.


----------



## Evolving78

shortdub78 said:


> oil and detangle with a comb before you wash. Hot oil treatment for 20 mins, then proceed to wash.


 divachyk I just pulled the trigger on a   Hercules comb. I have the jumbo rake. I have had it for 10 years, but I needed a comb that had smaller teeth to help with removing shed hairs and tangles.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I love mine! shortdub78


----------



## Babygrowth

shortdub78 said:


> divachyk I just pulled the trigger on a   Hercules comb. I have the jumbo rake. I have had it for 10 years, but I needed a comb that had smaller teeth to help with removing shed hairs and tangles.



Me too! Which one did you get? I bought a bone comb but I don't like it.


----------



## Queensheba88

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am currenty 22 weeks post i plan to relax sometime in december but i dont know may relax in jan after the holidays my new growth hasnt been much of a problem thanks to the GHE.


----------



## Evolving78

Babygrowth said:


> Me too! Which one did you get? I bought a bone comb but I don't like it.





I had a fake one like this and lost it. I really like this type of comb. I can use it to detangle, smooth, and style.


----------



## Evolving78

Queensheba88 said:


> I am currenty 22 weeks post i plan to relax sometime in december but i dont know may relax in jan after the holidays my new growth hasnt been much of a problem thanks to the GHE.


  I started to do this more too, so I will see how my hair behaves this coming month. I would like to relax 3 times a year instead of 4-5x. How are wash days for you?


----------



## bklynbornNbred

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



PureSilver said:


> 1 year post. how many inches of ng do you have, did you retain ll your growth? what is your regimen and technique after 5 months post? what products do you use?
> 
> @NicoleSelah @brklynbornnbred


 
@PureSilver @divachyk

Sorry it took so long to respond but I waited since I can't tag from my phone.

I'm sitting with conditioner right now. Today I'm 53 weeks post. 

I have between 5-7 inches of new growth. Most spots are 5 inches but some spots are as long as 7. I swear my hair grew faster when I was relaxed but this has not been a normal year for me.

I would have to say I've retained some growth but not at the percentage I would normally find acceptable. Since I was at BSL I should be at MBL by now but it seems I'm hanging around at BSL. I know being on here makes me not see my hair the way others do and I get compliments on the rare occasions I've done my hair and shown it.

I did not start this stretch with intention of transitioning. I had an injury that made it hard to wash my hair often and it made no sense to get perms on my regular schedule when all I was doing was pulling it into a ponytail or bun. I also have to look back through this thread when I have time to write down exactly when I was relaxing. I did a corrective at least 1 1/2 years ago and looking back now I think I messed up. My hair has not been taking to the perm correctly for a while now (I used to perm straight not leave any texture) so the long stretch was also initially done to make sure I had enough new growth to go back to my old stylist so she could do one good fix and the length of the "new growth" would cover any cut she may have to do in the back. Instead this year and my therapy flew by and here I am one year post and all these curls I never knew I had. I've done long stretches before but I don't know if my chemistry has changed or what but my hair was not like this when I was younger. Trying to avoid the typing stuff since I'm really not sure. My mom is natural and I'd say she is 4c (zig zag with no curl). My new growth has curls/ringlets some bigger than others so I think its a mix of 4a/b but not sure. My stylist told me years ago that we had different types hair but I was into the perm matrix back then I wasn't hearing her at all but I don't remember it being this different. I didn't get first relaxer until I was 15.

So while I have all this new growth my hair is basically the same length (to me) hovering just past BSL. When I pull some pieces in the back they are almost all new hair so I know something went wrong during my long stretches of past years but at least its growing in. I'm tempted every time I wash my hair but I don't like my hair short although I've done the "Halle Berry/Nia Long" cut more than once I just don't have the energy to deal with my hair at that length during the winter so for now I'll just keep stretching and make a decision in the spring unless ya'll kick me out of here into the long term transitioner one. 

I've been very basic - 

*Wash:* Clarify with ORS Olive Oil green shampoo (when needed)
Cream of Nature Argan Oil Shampoo or 
Kera Care Moisturizing Shampoo (or Dandruff one)

*Condition* ORS Nourishing Conditioner (Banana) 
Elasta QP DPR11 or 
ORS Hair Mayonaise + hot oil when needed

*Leave In* mix of Infusium 23/Fantasia IC Leave in Moisturizer
KeraCare Leave in (sometimes)

Then next step depended on what I was doing. When I was healthy I did mostly roller sets and just sprayed heat protectant on it. When I could no longer do that I'd let it air dry partially and then blow it out with hand dryer. I have a mix of protective stuff depending on which heat I was using. If I did a twist out I'd throw some loc and twist gel with some oil on it. That got to be too much manipulation for my shoulder so my fall back was quick and dirty high heat blow outs then slick it back in buns for a while.

This last year my focus was just to keep my head and scalp clean. My past pj'ism is gone. Since I've gone this far I feel like I owe it to myself to keep going at least until spring and re-evaluate in March/April what I will do. For the next few months I will return to my healthier habits and see if that affects growth/retention any. I've been semi cleared to work out so I'm sure that will be a positive. I will also put that dang blow dryer down and either wig it up or braid it and dry it indirectly.


----------



## greenandchic

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I just counted and will be 16 weeks this Friday. I thought I was going on 17 weeks...I plan on TU next week...


----------



## loveafterwar

This week will make 37 weeks post. At the end of last year I planned to stick with a 10-12 week schedule, but that didn't happen lol. I'm planning to relax this weekend.


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

17 weeks 1 day. Relaxing in 2.5 weeks


----------



## Evolving78

It will be 6 weeks in a couple of days. I'm going to see how this wash day goes. You know you gotta play stuff by ear. I said I was going for 8, but if I can make it another 6 weeks I will give it ago. But I got my kit on deck if it gets too rough. I made it past 13 weeks last time.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I lost count. I think I'm at 21 weeks. Give or take.

ETA: KiWiStyle, what week are you?


----------



## iLurk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

entering week 7. ever since i did the protein treatment my new growth is soft and manageable.


----------



## xu93texas

I'm 21 weeks post.


----------



## Evolving78

iLurk said:


> entering week 7. ever since i did the protein treatment my new growth is soft and manageable.


  my hair did the exact opposite! Lol I did a protein treatment, then turned around and use a conditioner that was full of protein too!


----------



## sunnieb

I didn't post this week so I lost count......gotta go find my last post

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## Queensheba88

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

shortdub78 i cowash on wen. Shampoo and dc on fridays...i do this like clockwork and its been helping to keep my new growth moisturized i relax only 2/3 times a year trying to grow my texlaxed hair back out


----------



## Evolving78

Queensheba88 said:


> shortdub78 i cowash on wen. Shampoo and dc on fridays...i do this like clockwork and its been helping to keep my new growth moisturized i relax only 2/3 times a year trying to grow my texlaxed hair back out


  cowashing doesn't work for me, and I said never again..smh I did it a few times with suave almond and she's butter conditioner and that worked well. But with all of this oil I'm using, cowashing just makes my hair feel coated. That sounds like a good Reggie that you having going! How do you wear your hair?


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

7 weeks post. Going 11 more weeks to go.


----------



## lavaflow99

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Currently 20 weeks post (longest stretch ever!) but not by choice.  My stylist moved in October and I'm scared to go to another person so I'm hanging on til I go to her salon in FL  or she returns to the DMV (she plans to come up on a monthly basis).

Surprisingly I have been able to manage my hair thus far hence no rush to get a touchup by a random.


----------



## Evolving78

I relaxed today. I had too much new growth in the crown area and didn't want to cause anymore breakage. Hair feels nice.


----------



## mezzogirl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

*How many weeks post relaxer are you right now*?
i week and 1 day

*When is your next touch up?*

If I relax at 12 weeks: February 20th  (this is what I'm aiming for)


*What relaxer will you use*?
Mizani Butter Blends

*Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax*?
Self relax
_______


----------



## Lilmama1011

1 week and 3days


----------



## KERC1974

I am 3 weeks post relaxer. I will relax at week 12 or 13.


----------



## NicoleSelah

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 13 months post relaxer. 

I'm waiting on my products to arrive so I can do my hair and asses it to see whether or not I will relax or not. I will update this thread soon.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

22 weeks and counting. Wigs really are helping me get through this.

xu93texas KiWiStyle, we should be around the same weeks post. How long are you stretching?


----------



## Beamodel

9 weeks... 

Not sure when I'm going to relax though. I had planned on doing it the weekend before Christmas.


----------



## sunnieb

6 weeks post today

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth

2days post 15-18 weeks to go


----------



## KiWiStyle

22 weeks post and BC at 24 weeks post.

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle

divachyk said:


> 22 weeks and counting. Wigs really are helping me get through this.
> 
> xu93texas KiWiStyle, we should be around the same weeks post. How long are you stretching?



divachyk yep I'm 22 weeks post and BC at 26 weeks...TWO WEEKS!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## iLurk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Week 8  

25 weeks left. time going by quicker than i thought


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Will you have a TWA or longer KiWiStyle?


----------



## CrinkumCrankum

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

6 weeks post. 4 more to go!


----------



## Beamodel

9 weeks. Will be relaxing in another week or so and I can't wait....


----------



## KiWiStyle

divachyk said:


> Will you have a TWA or longer KiWiStyle?



I meant I'll BC at 24 weeks post and I'll have a TWA. divachyk

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## CICI24

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Im currently 12 weeks post relaxer. I will be relaxing at 24 weeks.


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

8 weeks post 10 more to go.


----------



## Love2Live

I am 5 weeks post and plan to relax at 10 weeks (Jan 12) if all goes as planned.


----------



## janeemat

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 8 or 9 weeks post and will relax around 12 weeks.


----------



## Evolving78

I'm one week post. Don't know how long I'm going for.


----------



## Queensheba88

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Officially made it to 6 months post yesterday relaxing next week


----------



## divachyk

23 weeks!!!!!


----------



## irisak

I was 14 weeks just touched up today.

Fighting auto correct everyday


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

11 weeks and 2 days. I'm too thirsty to touch up next Thursday lol. I gotta do a hard protein treatment since my hair is feeling a bit mushy.


----------



## Saludable84

11 weeks with three more to go.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

7 weeks post.  Plan to go at least 18 weeks before relaxing again.


----------



## tequilad28

8 weeks post. 4 more to go


----------



## greenandchic

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Less than one week post.  I'm not sure when I will relax again. I stretched to 17 weeks and it was a lot for me. I may not stretch as long the next time around...


----------



## Lilmama1011

2 weeks and 5 days


----------



## NGraceO

Ten weeks, and thinking about relaxing this weekend, since it's almost time for my annual straighten, trim, and length check!


----------



## bklynbornNbred

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

55 weeks yesterday.  Not sure if/when I'll relax or just swing over and formally join the transitioners. I'm not normally this indecisive I swear.


----------



## Saludable84

12 weeks. Trying to wait til 14 weeks but I might give in this week at 13 weeks.


----------



## KERC1974

5 weeks post relaxer. I will aim to hold out until week 13 or 14.


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

9 weeks post and 9 more to go.


----------



## lavaflow99

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

22 weeks post and have no idea when I will relax.  My stylist moved in October and I haven't found a replacement.  Though I haven't tried too hard to look as I am nervous to go to someone new.  Had a cowash day yesterday that was stress-free.  So I think I will just continue stretching until it gets unbearable. (....have been peeking my head in the Transitioning without the BC thread though....


----------



## brownb83

2 weeks post 6 weeks to go.


----------



## missyrayne19

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

13 week post today. Relaxing my hair tonight.


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

20 weeks post and relaxing in a few hrs.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I was supposed to do my touch-up on the 18th, but I was sick (thank you DS and DM). Guess I'll be waiting a little while longer.


----------



## Beamodel

Zero. I relaxed on Friday.


----------



## PureSilver

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Zilch. I relaxed 1 hour ago


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk said:


> 23 weeks!!!!!



Girl gon head come out the closet and admit you're transitioning. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb

8 weeks down 10 to go.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## iLurk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

entering week 10. 24 weeks left. 
cant really tell the dif between ng and relaxed ends after a wsh and dc


----------



## Queensheba88

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Relaxed wendesday @ 25 weeks


----------



## fiasca

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

7 months today, next relaxer on may 2015 (1 year post)


----------



## Ms. Tiki

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 30 weeks post and I have no idea when I am texlaxing again.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Wait for it.....

I'm 6 months post.

​


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk congrats!  Where are the pics?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I just finished my hair. I'm ecstatic, I'm over dang blasted moon. I love my new hair (courtesy of Vitale Sensitive Scalp). I worked in 6 sections, 15 mins a section. I started with the pre-conditioner (2 mins) then proceeded to relax. Once I was done with that section, I rinsed and went on to the next. Each section was doing something different until I was all done. Also let me thank God for my hair not falling out because I just blow-dried and flat-ironed the other day lol.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Ms. Tiki Just admit it, you're going...Natural! lol HHJ.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

divachyk Come on, you know you can't tease us like that *sniff, sniff * Pics please *big cheesy grin*


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

sunnieb whosthatcurl,  worthless without pics, right?  I can take pics but my hair is in braids smushed down to my head looking like a bushy beast. I'll take pics on my next wash day. I'm not even washing weekly right now. I'm washing every 2 weeks.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

divachyk Oh Tay, I'll be patient and wait


----------



## Ms. Tiki

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

whosthatcurl LOL! I refuse to admit it!  I do know I'm going to do a bit of cut and color this upcoming week. I just have not figured out when I will texlax and my hair is behaving. 

Let me blame it on divachyk


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

sunnieb whosthatcurl here's what I'm looking like right now....a bushy mess but you can see the ng.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

divachyk looks gorgeous!  Soooooo......when's your big chop?


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

You got jokes sunnieb. Nah son...that ain't happening.


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> Wait for it.....  I'm 6 months post.


  shut up! Wow!


----------



## Lilmama1011

5 weeks tomorrow.  It went so fast


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

divachyk Yay, look at all that luscious new growth! It looks like you have more new growth than relaxed hair. Are you sure you're not secretly transitioning? *wiggles eyebrows up and down*


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

whosthatcurl sunnieb shortdub78  yall stop. I'm not yet transitioning. Never say never though. Honestly, my rationale for how I ended up 6 months post has shifted multiple times. First, I was trying to get my hair to a healthier state because my Komaza analysis was very eye opening. Then, I started wearing wigs to gain a few more weeks for stretching but wigs took me to a new high. As of late, I've been pressing with stretching simply because my hair is doing good so why rock the boat. Up outta nowhere then boom, my sister was diagnosed with scarring alopecia and is forced to go natural. She has had some adjustment issues to wearing wigs so I've been hitting the wigs even harder to support her cause. Fast forward through alladat, I'm at 6 months post. I'll definitely relax when the going gets tough. If by chance that never occurs, I will be forced to make some decisions.

ETA: thank yall for the love & support. But, I have way more relaxed than natural or texlaxed.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Omgness, I'm sorry to hear about the diagnosis for your sister. No matter the decision, I'll support you 100%. I'll pray for your sister. You still have luscious new growth


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

whosthatcurl, yes please...prayers are requested. It's been a rough year for poor sister.


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> whosthatcurl sunnieb shortdub78  yall stop. I'm not yet transitioning. Never say never though. Honestly, my rationale for how I ended up 6 months post has shifted multiple times. First, I was trying to get my hair to a healthier state because my Komaza analysis was very eye opening. Then, I started wearing wigs to gain a few more weeks for stretching but wigs took me to a new high. As of late, I've been pressing with stretching simply because my hair is doing good so why rock the boat. Up outta nowhere then boom, my sister was diagnosed with scarring alopecia and is forced to go natural. She has had some adjustment issues to wearing wigs so I've been hitting the wigs even harder to support her cause. Fast forward through alladat, I'm at 6 months post. I'll definitely relax when the going gets tough. If by chance that never occurs, I will be forced to make some decisions.  ETA: thank yall for the love & support. But, I have way more relaxed than natural or texlaxed.


  that's sweet of you concerning your sister. I will pray that her spirit stays lifted up.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Exactly 5 weeks right now


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

9 weeks post.  At least 9 more to go.


----------



## Babygrowth

A fast 3 weeks post although it feels like 8 weeks post in some areas (thanks to Megatek mix and sulfur oil), at least 12 weeks to go


----------



## PureSilver

1 week post today and my hair still has that very fresh relaxed look. Can't wait to henna tomorrow


----------



## KERC1974

6 weeks post relaxer and I may relax at either 12 or 13 weeks.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

10 weeks post.  Trying to hold on another 8 weeks if I can.


----------



## Saludable84

15 now


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I think I'm on week 25 or is it 26? I've lost track and I'm too lazy to check the calendar.


----------



## strandedhhj

14 weeks post, two weeks to go.


----------



## CrinkumCrankum

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

1 week post. Made it 9.5 wks!
Gonna try stretching for 12-17 wks before my next touch-up (Apr. or May 1st).
Wish me luck!


----------



## Evolving78

4 weeks and I don't even know. Just gonna ride the wave.


----------



## bklynbornNbred

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

59 weeks today. Getting braids or new wig this week so I can focus on other goals until March. Will reassess then.


----------



## mezzogirl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am 6 weeks and 1 day post.  My hair is thicker than usual I think because I did a couple of weeks of inversion using peppermint oil.  
I hope to make it to 12 weeks. 

When I do relax, I will self relax with MBB Normal.


----------



## missyrayne19

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

3 weeks tomorrow. 1 more week to go then I'm gonna start inverting. Determined to be consistent with it this time. I want 2 inches by my next TU


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

12 weeks post 6 more to go.


----------



## Love2Live

9.5 weeks post and about 10 weekes to go. This will be my longest stretch ever.


----------



## Jobwright

0, relaxed this baby today!!!


----------



## bklynbornNbred

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

60 weeks (15 months) tomorrow.  Will keep hanging out over here because all those choppers over in the long term transitioners thread have my fingers reaching for scissors. 

PSA for those having detangling issues: I bought Kinky Curly Knot Today and used with my last wash. With just a quarter size amount on each section (4) my hair detangled like butter with a hot knife. My relaxed hair is prone to tangling not my new growth so I'm thinking this may help those that are having issues at 6-8 week point.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

11 weeks now and struggling.  Not sure why I have so much more newgrowth than normal.  A winter growth spurt maybe?

I don't know.  Whatever it is, I refuse to wrestle with my hair.  If I keep going at this pace, I'll relax at 14 weeks and move on with my life.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

12 weeks post and my hair and I are on speaking terms again.

Doing much better and at this rate, I'll be able to make it to 18 weeks.  We'll see.


----------



## missyrayne19

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

4 weeks yesterday


----------



## iLurk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Will be 14 weeks this week and im now more confident than ever that i can pull off my longest stretch ever since i dumped a few products. my ng actually blends in with my relaxed hair now can barely tell the difference at times.

20 something weeks left


----------



## mezzogirl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I made a mistake on my last post.  As of today, I'm 6 weeks 2 days.

Target date for next touch up: Feb. 28th.

If I self relax, I'll use MBB regular.  I'm trying to find a knowledgable and gifted stylist to relax and trim me.  Haven't found one in years.


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

14 weeks post. I plan to relax in 4 more weeks.


----------



## Evolving78

6 weeks 4 days


----------



## divachyk

27 weeks, 5 days on yesterday


----------



## Babygrowth

divachyk said:


> 27 weeks, 5 days on yesterday



Go 'head girl!


----------



## flyygirlll2

About 16 wks post but looking like 30 or more due to this new growth and under processed hair. Idk when or if I will relax. I'm taking it day by day.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## Lilmama1011

Exactly 8 today


----------



## lavaflow99

27 weeks today and relaxing on Friday!!  I haven't been this excited for relaxer day in so long!  Initially stretching past my usual 16 weeks wasn't so bad but these past two weeks have been painful.  Hair isn't cooperating, my buns look weak and overall have a hard time styling.:Nono:


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



divachyk said:


> 27 weeks, 5 days on yesterday



divachyk Um hum.  Come on girl, we see you.....


----------



## Pennefeather

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

9 weeks. Relaxing week after Valentine Day. This time, it needs to be straight. Texlaxing means too much growth to deal with.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

sunnieb Babygrowth thanks ladies!!! 

deediamante, I decided to wear my hair this week (vs. wigs) since the weather is nice and my gosh, it makes me ready to relax. I'm ok with not relaxing as long as I keep my hair hidden.


----------



## D.Lisha

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Approximately:13 weeks and 4 days
Whew..where did the time go? I swore just the other day I was only 11 weeks post....smdh


----------



## MsCarmenP

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'll be 15 weeks tomorrow. My hair looks horrible but I'm trying to wait until February 13 to get a touchup because we're going to a comedy show and I want my hair to look fresh and luscious.


----------



## naija24

Four weeks post. Another 20 weeks to go!!!


----------



## lavaflow99

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Zero weeks....got my touchup today.  I can feel my scalp again after 27 week stretch!!


----------



## levette

Just  self relaxed on Martin Luther king holiday af 12 weeks post.. Used straight from Eden relaxer type B....zero burns or tingling


----------



## twolala

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

last relaxer was in April 2014- blow outs are my thing now..they get the job done


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

13 weeks post and I think I'm going to make it another 5 weeks.


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

14 weeks and 4 more to go.

I have had to change my regimen to manage this new growth but it is working.


----------



## Nayeli

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Back on the relaxed side. 5 weeks tomorrow. Taking it one step at a time since I have to get used to stretching again. Seeing numbers like 16 wks, 20 wks, makes me remember the thrill of it.


----------



## divachyk

28 weeks and 4-8 weeks left before my follow up Komaza analysis. I want to hold off until my analysis. Fingers crossed that I can make it. Yesterday's wash was eventful...the first eventful wash in months. So, I can't even complain.


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> 28 weeks and 4-8 weeks left before my follow up Komaza analysis. I want to hold off until my analysis. Fingers crossed that I can make it. Yesterday's wash was eventful...the first eventful wash in months. So, I can't even complain.


  what are you going to inquire about and what are you hoping you find out?


----------



## divachyk

shortdub78 said:


> what are you going to inquire about and what are you hoping you find out?



My original analysis showed cuticle damage, major splits and signs of thinning. I want to see if these areas have improved. shortdub78

ETA: If my hair has improved, I know the relaxer (especially relaxer runoff) is the cause. If it hasn't, then my technique is the issue, perhaps. Thinning can be relaxer or meds so that one is a toss up. I'm on some different vits now that should help this issue...recommended by Komaza.


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> My original analysis showed cuticle damage, major splits and signs of thinning. I want to see if these areas have improved. shortdub78  ETA: If my hair has improved, I know the relaxer (especially relaxer runoff) is the cause. If it hasn't, then my technique is the issue, perhaps. Thinning can be relaxer or meds so that one is a toss up. I'm on some different vits now that should help this issue...recommended by Komaza.


  that's why I'm trying to stretch. I am also trying to keep up with taking vitamins, eating better, and seeing what is going on with my health. I just found a tiny bald spot again. I'm having some circulation problems, but don't know the cause. I hope you have a good follow up. If it is the relaxer, will go decide to keep transitioning?


----------



## divachyk

shortdub78 said:


> that's why I'm trying to stretch. I am also trying to keep up with taking vitamins, eating better, and seeing what is going on with my health. I just found a tiny bald spot again. I'm having some circulation problems, but don't know the cause. I hope you have a good follow up. If it is the relaxer, will go decide to keep transitioning?



Honestly shortdub78, as much I hate to put this in the atmosphere, I just might. I want healthy hair, not thinning or damaged hair. My sister is dealing with alopecia and hearing I have early signs of thinning has been eye opening and has me thinking. 

I'm sorry you're dealing with a bald spot. Is it big? Is it totally bald?


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> Honestly shortdub78, as much I hate to put this in the atmosphere, I just might. I want healthy hair, not thinning or damaged hair. My sister is dealing with alopecia and hearing I have early signs of thinning has been eye opening and has me thinking.  I'm sorry you're dealing with a bald spot. Is it big? Is it totally bald?


  it is tiny, but I feel hair missing from there and the area feels irritated.


----------



## divachyk

shortdub78 said:


> it is tiny, but I feel hair missing from there and the area feels irritated.



Do you part your hair there, manipulate that area more, scratch or play with that area shortdub78? That looks like my permanent t-part where I have parted my hair the same way for years when m&s'n and washing/DCing.


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> Do you part your hair there, manipulate that area more, scratch or play with that area shortdub78? That looks like my permanent t-part where I have parted my hair the same way for years when m&s'n and washing/DCing.


  yes I do. (Part) That is my crown area where I just cut off 7-8 inches of hair already!


----------



## flyygirlll2

divachyk said:


> Honestly shortdub78, as much I hate to put this in the atmosphere, I just might. I want healthy hair, not thinning or damaged hair. My sister is dealing with alopecia and hearing I have early signs of thinning has been eye opening and has me thinking.  I'm sorry you're dealing with a bald spot. Is it big? Is it totally bald?



I'm sorry to hear about your sister. I can relate to how you feel though because I'm close to 5 months post now and been thinking about possibly transitioning but not 100% sure yet. I've looked at some of my shed hair and the cuticles look raised and I still am trimming away the ends, just cut off 1.5 inches last week. I just want healthy hair at the end of the day and to be happy with my hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## Lilmama1011

divachyk said:


> Honestly shortdub78, as much I hate to put this in the atmosphere, I just might. I want healthy hair, not thinning or damaged hair. My sister is dealing with alopecia and hearing I have early signs of thinning has been eye opening and has me thinking.
> 
> I'm sorry you're dealing with a bald spot. Is it big? Is it totally bald?



I just found out yesterday they have shots for alopecia


----------



## Evolving78

Lilmama1011 said:


> I just found out yesterday they have shots for alopecia


  that's usually if it is due to some type of trauma. The shots break up the scarred tissue.


----------



## Evolving78

Coming up on 8 weeks. Detangling was cool beans today. Started on my cornrow protective style. I'm going to make about 10-12 braids this time.


----------



## iLurk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

15 weeks


----------



## divachyk

shortdub78 said:


> yes I do. (Part) That is my crown area where I just cut off 7-8 inches of hair already!


Can you part it differently to give it rest shortdub78.



flyygirlll2 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your sister. I can relate to how you feel though because I'm close to 5 months post now and been thinking about possibly transitioning but not 100% sure yet. I've looked at some of my shed hair and the cuticles look raised and I still am trimming away the ends, just cut off 1.5 inches last week. I just want healthy hair at the end of the day and to be happy with my hair.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


flyygirlll2, my thoughts exactly!



Lilmama1011 said:


> I just found out yesterday they have shots for alopecia


Lilmama1011, she completed her steroid shot therapy a few weeks back and is solely on spray therapy -- think it's a steroid spray. So yes, alopecia is treated with shots to help stimulate growth.



shortdub78 said:


> that's usually if it is due to some type of trauma. The shots break up the scarred tissue.


shortdub78, hers likely resulted from a range of things...most likely of all, chemical damage.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Exactly 9 weeks today


----------



## Babygrowth

shortdub78 said:


> Coming up on 8 weeks. Detangling was cool beans today. Started on my cornrow protective style. I'm going to make about 10-12 braids this time.



I think we relaxed around the same time so I just follow your posts lol!


----------



## Evolving78

Babygrowth said:


> I think we relaxed around the same time so I just follow your posts lol!


  I'm trying to hang in there! I will hang in there for you!


----------



## Evolving78

I will be bunning it for a minute to give that area a rest.


----------



## QueenAmaka

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

1 day post  Next relaxer around April or May


----------



## Babygrowth

shortdub78 said:


> I'm trying to hang in there! I will hang in there for you!



I know girly! I appreciate it. But do what you must.


----------



## mezzogirl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I just self-relaxed today.  I used Affirm Fiberguard Normal creme relaxer for the first time.  I used the Step one Strengthening Serum and the relaxer.  I used left over Mizani BB mid step (balancing creme) and neutralizing shampoo. 
When I rinsed out the relaxer, my hair felt like butter. 
I will relax again in 8 to 10 weeks.  I will use Affirm because I bought a giant tub.


----------



## Evolving78

Babygrowth said:


> I know girly! I appreciate it. But do what you must.


  I relaxed today. And my hair has a lot of texture in it!


----------



## Beamodel

Only 6 weeks post. Holding my spot so I can keep track


----------



## flyygirlll2

Today is wash day and I've already lost a ball of hair in the shower and I'm not even done yet smh. I'm sitting with a protein treatment on now. Almost 5 months post. Don't know when or if I will be relaxing.  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Jealous of all the freshly relaxed heads in here!

Currently 14 weeks post and doing good.  Did a honey treatment last night and plan to dc tonight.  4 weeks to go.


----------



## danysedai

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

15 weeks post and I'm self relaxing today  Hair is already in lots of braids ready for the relaxer.


----------



## Evolving78

flyygirlll2 said:


> Today is wash day and I've already lost a ball of hair in the shower and I'm not even done yet smh. I'm sitting with a protein treatment on now. Almost 5 most post. Don't know when or if I will be relaxing.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


  when was the last time you detangled?


----------



## lovely_locks

danysedai said:


> 15 weeks post and I'm self relaxing today  Hair is already in lots of braids ready for the relaxer.



You relax in braids?


----------



## flyygirlll2

shortdub78 said:


> when was the last time you detangled?



Last night. I only use a comb when I wash otherwise I finger comb my hair. The new growth right now is thick and densely packed that getting a comb through it without loaded conditioner and water is not happening. I don't like to manipulate my hair too much but at the same time due it's tightly coiled texture I can't leave it alone too long either or it starts to dread/knot up. Still trying to figure out what to do with my hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## Evolving78

flyygirlll2 said:


> Last night. I only use a comb when I wash otherwise I finger comb my hair. The new growth right now is thick and densely packed that getting a comb through it without loaded conditioner and water is not happening. I don't like to manipulate my hair too much but at the same time due it's tightly coiled texture I can't leave it alone too long either or it starts to dread/knot up. Still trying to figure out what to do with my hair.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


  I understand. Do you use a detangling spray, or oil and finger comb before you wash?


----------



## Saludable84

19 weeks post. I want to relax and I don't at the same time


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

29 weeks post!  My hair is doing really well under wigs. I will keep pushing until my luck runs out. Aside from wearing wigs, washing every 2 weeks has helped me cope and get through this stretch.

Saludable84, how long are you stretching?

flyygirlll2, I tend to lose a lot of hair on wash days but that's because I haven't combed in a couple of weeks. Have you tried tea or coffee rinses? Alter Ego Garlic is excellent for shedding...hands down, the best and most effective of anything I've tried. It's an immediate improvement whereas teas and coffees work over time...or that was the observation for my hair.


----------



## flyygirlll2

shortdub78 said:


> I understand. Do you use a detangling spray, or oil and finger comb before you wash?



I always pre-poo before I wash. I do an HOT overnight and use a DC on top before I wash.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## flyygirlll2

DivaChyck I've done tea rinses and they do help to a certain extent but not entirely. My new growth is just so coily  and tangle prone so it makes things harder.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## KERC1974

11 weeks post. Will relax at 12 weeks..

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Entering my 16th week, 2 more to go.


----------



## Pennefeather

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

11 weeks as of yesterday.   I will relax at 13 or 14 weeks.  This time I'm going for straight instead of texturized. I have less breakage from  detangling and combing when it is straight. I'm going to go over my previously relaxed growth for the last five minutes.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> 29 weeks post!  My hair is doing really well under wigs. I will keep pushing until my luck runs out. Aside from wearing wigs, washing every 2 weeks has helped me cope and get through this stretch.  Saludable84, how long are you stretching?  flyygirlll2, I tend to lose a lot of hair on wash days but that's because I haven't combed in a couple of weeks. Have you tried tea or coffee rinses? Alter Ego Garlic is excellent for shedding...hands down, the best and most effective of anything I've tried. It's an immediate improvement whereas teas and coffees work over time...or that was the observation for my hair.



Idk. I'm gonna wash sometime soon lol and if it's too much to deal with, I will relax the next week. So far it's not bat at all.


----------



## divachyk

flyygirlll2 said:


> DivaChyck I've done tea rinses and they do help to a certain extent but not entirely. My new growth is just so coily  and tangle prone so it makes things harder.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos



flyygirlll2, my hair is the same. So, do you feel it's shedding or breakage? There are a few things you can do to help....

Overnight pre-poo with oil to help sheds slip out of the hair easily.

Detangle with fingers first then detangle with 2 combs - wide tooth and medium tooth. Yes, this is a lot of manipulation but it really cuts down on wash day issues since it really gets the sheds out before I hop in the shower. Wide tooth comb only just isn't as effective as I need it to be.

Keep the hair detangled throughout wash day. I finger detangle as I rinse out shampoo and comb detangle as I rinse out conditioner.


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> flyygirlll2, my hair is the same. So, do you feel it's shedding or breakage? There are a few things you can do to help....  Overnight pre-poo with oil to help sheds slip out of the hair easily.  Detangle with fingers first then detangle with 2 combs - wide tooth and medium tooth. Yes, this is a lot of manipulation but it really cuts down on wash day issues since it really gets the sheds out before I hop in the shower. Wide tooth comb only just isn't as effective as I need it to be.  Keep the hair detangled throughout wash day. I finger detangle as I rinse out shampoo and comb detangle as I rinse out conditioner.


  Yep! I have to do all of this, or I will get knots that I have to cut out!


----------



## flyygirlll2

divachyk said:


> flyygirlll2, my hair is the same. So, do you feel it's shedding or breakage? There are a few things you can do to help....  Overnight pre-poo with oil to help sheds slip out of the hair easily.  Detangle with fingers first then detangle with 2 combs - wide tooth and medium tooth. Yes, this is a lot of manipulation but it really cuts down on wash day issues since it really gets the sheds out before I hop in the shower. Wide tooth comb only just isn't as effective as I need it to be.  Keep the hair detangled throughout wash day. I finger detangle as I rinse out shampoo and comb detangle as I rinse out conditioner.



DivaChyck It's both shedding and breakage unfortunately. I have some breakage at my nape from it being really under processed last touch up and also some at the crown from what I  believe to be the corrective early last year. I'm nursing those areas back. Thanks for the tip. The only medium comb I have has seams in it so I will have to purchase one without it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## divachyk

flyygirlll2 said:


> DivaChyck It's both shedding and breakage unfortunately. I have some breakage at my nape from it being really under processed last touch up and also some at the crown from what I  believe to be the corrective early last year. I'm nursing those areas back. Thanks for the tip. The only medium comb I have has seams in it so I will have to purchase one without it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos



flyygirlll2, I'm certain seamless combs are better for my hair but I used seamed combs for years without issues. I've had more splits with seamless combs than seamed combs. Granted, other factors are play that likely caused the splits. My point, you're losing hair to breakage so using a seamed comb may be lesser of the evil for now, until you get a seamless comb.

Do you know what caused your nape/crown breakage - dryness or manipulation? Maybe we can help you brainstorm ways to avoid additional breakage.


----------



## flyygirlll2

divachyk said:


> flyygirlll2, I'm certain seamless combs are better for my hair but I used seamed combs for years without issues. I've had more splits with seamless combs than seamed combs. Granted, other factors are play that likely caused the splits. My point, you're losing hair to breakage so using a seamed comb may be lesser of the evil for now, until you get a seamless comb.  Do you know what caused your nape/crown breakage - dryness or manipulation? Maybe we can help you brainstorm ways to avoid additional breakage.



DivaChyck You may be right. I've used seamed combs for years and never experienced all these issues with splits. Even my mom uses seamed combs and she's never had split end issues at all. The last time she did my hair she refused to use my wide tooth comb because according to her it doesn't detangle the hair thoroughly enough.

I just bought 2 seamless combs too from Hotcombs. net lol oh well. I've always had issues with my nape, it's very coarse and dry as well is my crown. There's a small patch in the nape that broke off and is now natural as a result. I think it's a dryness issue. It's so coarse and wiry it's hard to moisturise. 

Here's a pic for an example of my nape. 2 broken hairs and a thread just for measure.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## divachyk

flyygirlll2 said:


> DivaChyck You may be right. I've used seamed combs for years and never experienced all these issues with splits. Even my mom uses seamed combs and she's never had split end issues at all. The last time she did my hair she refused to use my wide tooth comb because according to her it doesn't detangle the hair thoroughly enough.
> 
> I just bought 2 seamless combs too from Hotcombs. net lol oh well. I've always had issues with my nape, it's very coarse and dry as well is my crown. There's a small patch in the nape that broke off and is now natural as a result. I think it's a dryness issue. It's so coarse and wiry it's hard to moisturise.
> 
> Here's a pic for an example of my nape. 2 broken hairs and a thread just for measure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos



flyygirlll2 you have some thick strands. I have medium to thick strands so I understand. Do you have breakage issues on wash day only or throughout the week also?


----------



## flyygirlll2

divachyk said:


> flyygirlll2 you have some thick strands. I have medium to thick strands so I understand. Do you have breakage issues on wash day only or throughout the week also?



DivaChyck I know, they can be a nuisance to take care of. Does your thick strands like protein? Maybe that's why I never did protein treatments before the hair boards because my hair can tolerate it only to a certain extant then it just feels more coarse! I've just been using protein more now because of the breakage and since I have partly bone laxed hair. I tend to get a few broken hairs throughout the week but more when I wash.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## divachyk

flyygirlll2 said:


> DivaChyck I know, they can be a nuisance to take care of. Does your thick strands like protein? Maybe that's why I never did protein treatments before the hair boards because my hair can tolerate it only to a certain extant then it just feels more coarse! I've just been using protein more now because of the breakage and since I have partly bone laxed hair. I tend to get a few broken hairs throughout the week but more when I wash.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos



flyygirlll2, my strands thicken even more with protein and feel coarse, straw-like even. Finding a protein my hair tolerates has been challenging to say the least. Finding the protein your hair accepts is what you need to do for sure if you haven't found that already. 

My hair still feels kinda thick and coarse after protein but it's tolerable and not that weird feeling of protein overload I use to get. That has helped me accept the fact I need to use protein and actually use it. Breakage is much more reasonable with the increased use of protein.


----------



## mochalocks

Relaxed today after being 6 weeks post.


----------



## Babygrowth

Around 9 or 10 weeks I believe bout to put my hair away for a few.


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Heading in to my 17th week. Relaxing on February 20th.


----------



## Evolving78

Babygrowth said:


> Around 9 or 10 weeks I believe bout to put my hair away for a few.


  you go girl! You know I had to break down and texlax!


----------



## Saludable84

20 weeks post over here!


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

30 weeks over hea'


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Hey, long-term stretchers....question: do you find that your hair get real problematic around months 7 or 8? I've been reading and researching to better understand what's ahead of me since I'm postponing my relaxer a little longer. Some are saying, months 7 and 8 were a beast but things leveled off at 9 and keep getting better from there?


----------



## Beamodel

7 weeks. Installed box braids so my hair will be hidden for the next 2 months or longer.


----------



## divachyk

Go B! Great job. Beamodel


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> 30 weeks over hea'



That's so excellent!


----------



## flyygirlll2

divachyk said:


> Hey, long-term stretchers....question: do you find that your hair get real problematic around months 7 or 8? I've been reading and researching to better understand what's ahead of me since I'm postponing my relaxer a little longer. Some are saying, months 7 and 8 were a beast but things leveled off at 9 and keep getting better from there?




I've only managed to make it to 7 months before . My hair just became too much to deal with due to tangling at the roots. I would love to make it to a year but I'm just going to take it one step at a time. You  are doing very well with your stretch girl! 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Loving

I relaxed yesterday after 12 weeks. This was my longest stretch. I'm going to stretch for at least 12 weeks going forward.


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

15 weeks post today.  I'm off next Monday, so that would be a good day to relax, but since my hair is doing well, I'll keep going for another 3 weeks.


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84 said:


> That's so excellent!





flyygirlll2 said:


> I've only managed to make it to 7 months before . My hair just became too much to deal with due to tangling at the roots. I would love to make it to a year but I'm just going to take it one step at a time. You  are doing very well with your stretch girl!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Saludable84 flyygirlll2 
TY! I've seen more breakage than usual these past 2 wash days but I haven't been gentle either so I attribute it to that. Going slow and being careful just makes wash day an all day event though. 

I have about 3" of ng in various areas. Maybe what I'm experiencing is the month 7 / 8 blues ladies talked about when things got hectic. I think it's me more than my hair where wash days are just draining. I have tangle prone hair so I can't just speed through like some.

I have a confession, I'm sick of stretching, I don't wanna be natural and I don't wanna relax. Now that's a situation for you.


----------



## outspokenwallflower

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Personal bookmark... Relaxed last night


----------



## flyygirlll2

divachyk said:


> Saludable84 flyygirlll2 TY! I've seen more breakage than usual these past 2 wash days but I haven't been gentle either so I attribute it to that. Going slow and being careful just makes wash day an all day event though.  I have about 3" of ng in various areas. Maybe what I'm experiencing is the month 7 / 8 blues ladies talked about when things got hectic. I think it's me more than my hair where wash days are just draining. I have tangle prone hair so I can't just speed through like some.  I have a confession, I'm sick of stretching, I don't wanna be natural and I don't wanna relax. Now that's a situation for you.



DivaChyck I feel your pain. Our hair seems similar. Mine is tangle prone too and I get ssk's. I washed my hair yesterday and it wasn't too bad, I mainly contribute that to pre-pooing with JBCO and DC'ing with Nexxus Humectress mixed with Kanechom Shea butter. I don't feel like relaxing either. I'm looking into getting the Beautiful Textures Manageability System just so I can have my hair straight for a few weeks if possible.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## divachyk

I'm getting ssk's at nape flyygirlll2 I've never had this issue before


----------



## flyygirlll2

DivaChyck maybe that area needs more moisture. I've been using Hairatage Hydration's Refresher Coarse which is a spritz followed by Quemet Biologics Amla & Olive Heavy Cream. This combo has been helping keep my new growth moisturized. Unfortunately I get ssk's all over my head so if I don't use something to moisturize it it's a nightmare.  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> I'm getting ssk's at nape flyygirlll2 I've never had this issue before


  you got a lot of new growth! Do you still air dry?


----------



## divachyk

flyygirlll2 said:


> DivaChyck maybe that area needs more moisture. I've been using Hairatage Hydration's Refresher Coarse which is a spritz followed by Quemet Biologics Amla & Olive Heavy Cream. This combo has been helping keep my new growth moisturized. Unfortunately I get ssk's all over my head so if I don't use something to moisturize it it's a nightmare.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos



flyygirlll2, my nape/ kitchen area is the only area, thankfully. I'm paying closer attention to this area and heavy sealing since this tiny area is exposed even when in wigs. I have kept my front edges moisturized and laid but have neglected the beadie bees at the nape. 

A curly friend said ssk's is a part of the natural life because the hair curls upon itself. My nape is fully natural because I stopped relaxing it well before I started this stretch.



shortdub78 said:


> you got a lot of new growth! Do you still air dry?


No, I tension blow dry only with cool air shortdub78


----------



## iLurk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

17 weeks. 

18 more


----------



## danysedai

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Self-relaxed on Saturday at 16 weeks. I'm almost BSL again.


----------



## Nayeli

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

7 weeks today. Finding short hairs around my hairline and hoping it's not new breakage.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

2 weeks post relaxer with 10 weeks to go.  12 week stretches have really been agreeing with my hair.


----------



## KERC1974

12 weeks post relaxer. Will relax at 13-14 weeks.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly

9 weeks post texturizer. Will DIY on Sunday on the upcoming long weekend.  My fine hair is growing in stronger, thicker and healthier lately so I've been cutting my stretches short in hopes of retaining more.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

Self texlaxed last Saturday at 24 wks. post. Also corrected an under processed texlax. That's why I waited so long.


----------



## Evolving78

A week post and some change.  7-9 weeks to go, unless my hair allows me to stretch more.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Exactly 11 weeks today. Will be relaxing next week when SO is off so he can help.


----------



## NinasLongAmbition

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

24 weeks post and my next relaxer is NEVER lol


----------



## Pennefeather

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Relaxing Monday,  Presidents' Day.  The plan was to do this next week, but too many things have popped up.  

I'm wondering if it is possible to use Kalpi Tone w conditioner following my relaxer.


----------



## KERC1974

13 weeks post relaxer. I think I'll be relaxing at 14 weeks..


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

18 weeks. Yes. I made it. I will be relaxing this coming Friday.


----------



## sunnieb

Pennefeather It's a 50/50 chance Imma relax on Presidents day too. 

For once,  we don't have any plans and I'll be 16 weeks post.   That's good enough for me.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

16 weeks post today......might relax tomorrow


----------



## Lilmama1011

11 weeks and 4 days. I will be relaxing tonight or tomorrow.  After 3 months,  your ready to see some smooth hair lol.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Congrats Rozlewis!!! Did you start wearing your wigs? I know this isn't the wig thread but I'm too lazy to ask the question there.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

wrong thread.....


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



divachyk said:


> Congrats Rozlewis!!! Did you start wearing your wigs? I know this isn't the wig thread but I'm too lazy to ask the question there.



Hey divachyk,

Congrats on your long stretch. 18 weeks is my longest stretch so far. I have not worn any of my wigs. I have actually sold 3 of them and I still have 2 left.

I will be relaxing on Friday and I can't wait.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

TY!! Rozlewis...that's awesome re: your stretch. We're all dong new and exciting things with our hair. Re: your wigs....do you plan to wear the 2 or will you sell them also?


----------



## Evolving78

2 weeks and two days post. I'm washing today. I'm going to tension dry on cool and bun. I will wash my hair again Thursday and use some heat.


----------



## Nayeli

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

8 weeks today. My vitamin combo had me pulling out the super moisturizer last night. Had planned 12 weeks, but I'll just go until my hair starts getting beyond my control.


----------



## naturalagain2

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm currently 19 weeks post. I'm in braids and don't plan on relaxing til about the first week in April.


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



divachyk said:


> TY!! Rozlewis...that's awesome re: your stretch. We're all dong new and exciting things with our hair. Re: your wigs....do you plan to wear the 2 or will you sell them also?



Thanks divachyk

I will probably sell the wigs at some point. They are never worn and human hair good quality wigs. This last one I purchased is a kinky straight wig but it has more kink than I realized. I haven't even tried it on yet. If I decide to sell would you be interested?


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Rozlewis said:


> Thanks divachyk
> 
> I will probably sell the wigs at some point. They are never worn and human hair good quality wigs. This last one I purchased is a kinky straight wig but it has more kink than I realized. I haven't even tried it on yet. If I decide to sell would you be interested?



Rozlewis, PM me the deets and I'll give it some thought. I have a ton of wigs and I really shouldn't but let me see what you're working with should you decide and I'll go from there.


----------



## Lilmama1011

About to relax right now, I can't wait to compare the pics of growth.  My front is a inch longer and most likely I will even it out


----------



## mezzogirl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I am two weeks 3 days post.  I used Affirm FiberGuard Normal Creme Relaxer. 
I usually do half and half parting from ear to ear and doing the front half first.  This time I parted straight down the middle. 
I have never used Affirm and have to say, I'm in love.  I didn't have a problem straightening my resistant new growth and my hair has not had the dryness I usually have after a relaxer.

I will relax again on April 4, 2015 using my new love Affirm FiberGuard.


----------



## lavaflow99

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

3 weeks 4 days post.  Not sure when I will relax next.  I usually stretch til 16 weeks but my last stretch (against my will) was 27 weeks and was actually quite manageable.


----------



## Lilmama1011

One day post relaxer


----------



## Rozlewis

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

One day post relaxer. When I relax I will flat iron my hair so that I can trim the ends. I have to tell you, I really don't like having my hair so straight. I will be co-washing on Wednesday.


----------



## TLC1020

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

20 weeks post, not sure when I'm going to relax!


----------



## Saludable84

22 weeks post


----------



## sunnieb

17 weeks post today.  Will relax whenever I sit down and do it.   Have all supplies ready.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## irisak

10 weeks post. I'm trying to hold out until just before my bday next month which would put me at 13 weeks.

Fighting auto correct everyday


----------



## Evolving78

3 weeks post. Going back to lye next relaxer. Hair feels better with lye.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

32 weeks!!


----------



## KERC1974

14 weeks post relaxer. Will relax at 16 weeks.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## klsjackson

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Six weeks post planning to relax March 16th


----------



## Lilmama1011

One week exactly today


----------



## Nayeli

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

9 weeks yesterday.


----------



## NicoleSelah

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm currently 15 months post relaxer. I hope I can stretch longer but I'll see the next time I wash my hair.


----------



## shasha8685

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Will be 8 weeks post on Sunday....


----------



## Jobwright

About 8 weeks post. Shooting for 12-13 weeks


----------



## Nightingale

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



NicoleSelah said:


> I'm currently 15 months post relaxer. I hope I can stretch longer but I'll see the next time I wash my hair.



Why such a long stretch?


----------



## bklynbornNbred

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Hi twin NicoleSelah! 

I'm 15 months today (66 weeks 2 days)

Started as a regular stretch that became extended and I guess I'm transitioning but still haven't fully decided. Until I actually cut or throw a relaxer in I'll just keep taking care of my hair. I know I don't want to deal with short hair so I'm in this until at least next spring as it makes no sense to me to cut in November when I normally do protective styles in the hard winter. We shall see.


----------



## divachyk

Excuse the water mark but this is what my hair is looking like these days.






I hate cold weather with a passion but am loving wearing wigs and keeping my hair braided -- so easy and convenient. 

I will be forced to decide what's next when it warms up since I'm not yet convinced I want to wear wigs in the summer.


----------



## NicoleSelah

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Nightingale said:


> Why such a long stretch?



I  wanted to try and transition for the second time.


----------



## flyygirlll2

divachyk said:


> Excuse the water mark but this is what my hair is looking like these days.  I hate cold weather with a passion but am loving wearing wigs and keeping my hair braided -- so easy and convenient.  I will be forced to decide what's next when it warms up since I'm not yet convinced I want to wear wigs in the summer.



That's how my hair is looking right now except I keep them in twists.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## Queensheba88

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

12 weeks post....plan on relaxing at 16 or 20weeks but who knows my last relaxer was at 6mo. post


----------



## Nightingale

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



divachyk said:


> Excuse the water mark but this is what my hair is looking like these days.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 298451
> 
> 
> I hate cold weather with a passion but am loving wearing wigs and keeping my hair braided -- so easy and convenient.
> 
> I will be forced to decide what's next when it warms up since I'm not yet convinced I want to wear wigs in the summer.



What wigs are you wearing? Any favorites? I've never worn one, but am seriously considering it so I can have a little more style during this transition.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Nightingale said:


> What wigs are you wearing? Any favorites? I've never worn one, but am seriously considering it so I can have a little more style during this transition.



Nightingale, I wear halfs & fulls. Visit with us in the wig thread for ideas. I have a good collection -- probably like 10 at this point. I wear realistic looking lengths during the week and short ones on the weekend.

I wear Outre Tammy, FreeTress Creta Girl and Janet Collection Bisa to work most often.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



flyygirlll2 said:


> That's how my hair is looking right now except I keep them in twists.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos



What type of twist? 2 strand or flat twists? flyygirlll2 and how do you keep them from unraveling?


----------



## TayMac

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 8 weeks post. I'm hoping to get some crochet braids in in the next couple of weeks and stretch this relaxer.


----------



## flyygirlll2

divachyk said:


> What type of twist? 2 strand or flat twists? flyygirlll2 and how do you keep them from unraveling?



DivaChyck sorry I forgot to clarify but it's two strand twist. I can't flat twist or cornrow to save my life lol. I will typically seal with a butter on the ends and gather the twists  and pin them up into a bun. It does unravel a bit but because I use a butter on the ends it won't completely at least. These twist are actually working for me for the time being because wearing my hair loose with all this new growth is no bueno, it also helps me moisturize my hair and KIM.


----------



## InchHighPrivateEye

14 weeks. Relaxing on March 21st @ 17 weeks.


----------



## divachyk

Got a pic flyygirlll2. I want to see how small or large your twists are. I tried doing twists like that before but I didn't like the finished look.


----------



## flyygirlll2

divachyk said:


> Got a pic flyygirlll2. I want to see how small or large your twists are. I tried doing twists like that before but I didn't like the finished look.



divachyk I make them small for the most part since it makes it easier for me to moisturize the new growth I have about 3 inches in some  parts and 4 inches in other parts of my hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## divachyk

That's how I made mine too flyygirlll2. Thanks for the visual.


----------



## greenandchic

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

11 week today. I will try to stretch to 18 weeks.


----------



## sunnieb

Still haven't relaxed.  18 weeks post.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## mrsroberson86

11 weeks post. Will be texturizing  my hair at 26-27 weeks post. Longest stretch  I've ever will be doing.


----------



## KERC1974

15 weeks post relaxer and I'm so ready to relax!


----------



## emada

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I'm 18 weeks, I'm trying to hold out as close to April as possible. I had originally planned to get braids but it doesn't make sense now...I think I'll braid in May.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Two weeks exactly


----------



## divachyk

33 weeks. I am going without wigs this week to see if I can manage things.


----------



## Fotchygirl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

11 weeks post and struggling with postpartum shedding. divachyk how are you managing your two textures? Current regimen please, I need to stretch till end of April. I want my hair to be fresh on our 5th wedding Anniversary on the 01st of May.


----------



## flyygirlll2

21 weeks post.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Hi Fotchygirl, 

Wash every 2 weeks
Use sulfate shampoo every wash
Clarify / chelate once monthly
Use protein as-needed, about 1-2x a month
Moisturize / Seal daily
Detangle weekly regardless if it's a wash week
Relying on wigs, buns & braids as daily styles

A lot of what I'm doing is detailed on my blog. If you don't mind, check there for additional detail on how I detangle, wash, etc.


----------



## Fotchygirl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Thanks divachyk, I will do so.


----------



## TayMac

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

9 weeks post. Relaxing when I take these cornrows out OR getting another protective style.


----------



## klsjackson

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I was 8 weeks post yesterday.  I wanted to strech for at least 10 weeks, but my new growth wasn't having it. I self relaxed today.  I'm pretty pleased with the results and plan to go at least 9 to 10 weeks this time.  My next planned relaxer day is May 23rd.


----------



## free2bme

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

9 weeks post, 3 weeks to go.


----------



## Evolving78

5 weeks post today. I'm flat ironing my hair weekly to maintain my new growth. I got my hair in a little ponytail today. This is to keep my hands out of my hair for the rest of the day. Think I will just continue to do this. Flat iron it and bun/ponytail. I will wig it still when I gotta get jazzy. I'm not trying to fight this new growth.


----------



## Nayeli

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Eleven weeks this coming Monday. Made my relaxer appt. a few days ago, so I'll be relaxing at 13 weeks.


----------



## TLC1020

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

22 weeks on Saturday & relaxing that day as well. Usually wait the full 24 weeks (6 months) but have a few events this weekend....


----------



## KERC1974

16 weeks post relaxer.. Hair was matted but after a Dominican Blow out, all is well... Will stretch til hopefully 20 weeks.


----------



## iLurk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

well im officially at my longest stretch ever so far at 20 weeks post. 14 left to go.


----------



## Fotchygirl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

12 weeks today and succumbing to a relaxer. I can't take the tangles and knots from the postpartum shedding. I'll see what I'm left with afterwards.


----------



## Fotchygirl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Did relax and unfortunately have to cut off about 2 or more inches of ends. They are see- through and raggedy. Fresh start at SL again.


----------



## Evolving78

Fotchygirl said:


> Did relax and unfortunately have to cut off about 2 or more inches of ends. They are see- through and raggedy. Fresh start at SL again.


  don't feel too bad, I had to go from BSL to neck length. It will grow back better and stronger!


----------



## Beamodel

11 weeks post. 

Don't know when I'm going to relax. 

I've been having a few issues with my hair for a while and I have a doctors appointment on Monday to get my blood checked to see if I'm deficient on anything.


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> 11 weeks post.  Don't know when I'm going to relax.  I've been having a few issues with my hair for a while and I have a doctors appointment on Monday to get my blood checked to see if I'm deficient on anything.


 Beamodel, I pray all goes well at your appt.  ETA: I have lost track with things...is it still shedding?


----------



## sunnieb

5 minutes post and lovin it!   Doing my mid-step protein treatment now.   

Would've been 19 weeks tomorrow.  Plan to relax again around 4th of July weekend.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## CluelessJL

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Eight weeks post. New growth around my hair line has gone bezerk in the space of a week so I need to find a way to keep it under control for the next few weeks (at least).


----------



## sunnieb

Fotchygirl said:


> Did relax and unfortunately have to cut off about 2 or more inches of ends. They are see- through and raggedy. Fresh start at SL again.



Better to start with fresh healthy ends than hang on to raggedy ones.   You'll get your length back.   But this time it will be healthier.  

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> Beamodel, I pray all goes well at your appt.  ETA: I have lost track with things...is it still shedding?



divachyk

Yes, it's still shedding. I feel like I have half the density I had a year ago. The length is there but my density has depleted dramatically. 

Hopefully the doctor can tell me what is wrong. Thanks for your prayers. I will keep you posted on what they discover, if any...


----------



## divachyk

Beamodel said:


> divachyk
> 
> Yes, it's still shedding. I feel like I have half the density I had a year ago. The length is there but my density has depleted dramatically.
> 
> Hopefully the doctor can tell me what is wrong. Thanks for your prayers. I will keep you posted on what they discover, if any...



Ok, please do Beamodel. Get a 2nd opinion if they don't have answers. Stress & Anemia are two things that come to mind. Pursue all options. Don't let them dismiss you. Try a dermatologist or even Komaza if need be.

ETA: I had some thinning at temples and  IMHO dr & dermatologist blew me off because all blood work checked out. They quickly blamed the relaxer. Komaza doesn't automatically assume it's the relaxer....so, you might have to go that route.


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk

Thanks girly. Will do one if I'm not satisfied with the results.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I'm 3 weeks post relaxer and my edges already ain't laid.  I already have a wave when applying gel. I know it would be a little something but not an actual defined wave!


----------



## SuchaLady

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

60 minutes post


----------



## KERC1974

17 weeks post relaxer.


----------



## Beamodel

12 weeks post


----------



## iLurk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

entering week 22


----------



## sunnieb

1 week post.   Thinking of relaxing the Friday before 4th of July.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78

6 weeks and smooth sailing! Wow


----------



## Fotchygirl

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Exactly 1 week 1 day post today. I will try to stretch longer than 12 weeks this time but since I've started taking hair supplements I don't know how it's gonna go. Will install braids when the going gets tough. Thank you ladies for your support always.


----------



## KERC1974

18 weeks post relaxer and will stretch to 20 weeks.


----------



## 11228

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

11 weeks. Was smooth sailing until I clarified last night. Matting nightmare.

I'm not going to chelate until one week post. The pain of detangling and potential setback is not worth it. I'll do regular moisturizing shampoo every 4th wash. Pre pooing all other times.


----------



## Evolving78

7 weeks, but my last relaxer didn't take so my roots feel like 14 weeks! Lol


----------



## Nayeli

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

A couple hours. Enjoyed my relaxer immensely and I'm happy that no trim was needed. Back to stretching!


----------



## sunnieb

2 weeks post and still smooth sailing with no newgrowth! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011

Exactly 5 weeks


----------



## PureSilver

12 weeks yesterday. No idea when I will touch up.


----------



## mschristine

33 weeks post relaxer. Relaxing this weekend once these braids come out


----------



## CluelessJL

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

10 weeks and my new growth is starting to go a little crazy around my hair line!


----------



## InchHighPrivateEye

InchHighPrivateEye said:


> 14 weeks. Relaxing on March 21st @ 17 weeks.


  2 days post and minus about 4 inches!


----------



## divachyk

36 Weeks and counting....


----------



## free2bme

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

11 weeks post, 2 weeks to go.....


----------



## greenandchic

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Almost 15 weeks. I may TU at 18 weeks post.


----------



## bklynbornNbred

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

70 weeks on Monday/ 16 months today

This month has been pretty easy. Just staying with my basic staples. My new growth when stretched is mostly shoulder length. Overall length is just shy of BSL after my deep trim.


----------



## divachyk

bklynbornNbred said:


> 70 weeks on Monday/ 16 months today
> 
> This month has been pretty easy. Just staying with my basic staples. My new growth when stretched is mostly shoulder length. Overall length is just shy of BSL after my deep trim.



Does your ng require stretching? If yes, how do you stretch it? bklynbornNbred?


----------



## bklynbornNbred

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



divachyk said:


> Does your ng require stretching? If yes, how do you stretch it? bklynbornNbred?



I'm not sure what you're asking so I'll better explain what I posted.

If I was to "big" cut my hair now my curls would be at its longest ear length. If I was to blow it out the new hair would be a layered neck length bob. I was trying to keep track because a few months ago I was starting to think my growth was stunted but I just couldn't see how much it has grown. I originally thought by now if I stretched this length of time that my hair would be square on MBL or longer but the issues I was having with my hair seems to be on retaining the relaxed ends and not with my growth. I've since figured out that my hair is low porosity and that had a part in why my last few relaxers were not taking.  I've been liberal with my trims since even if I go back to relaxing this old hair will have to go.

For the most part I've been wearing twist out or braiding under a wig. I've also experimented with roller sets and rod sets. I sweat too much when working out so I save those styles for when I have a special event. When I was earlier in this stretch I blowed my hair out more often but since I'm contemplating transitioning I'm trying to stick to indirect heat.


----------



## divachyk

bklynbornNbred said:


> I'm not sure what you're asking so I'll better explain what I posted.
> 
> For the most part I've been wearing twist out or braiding under a wig. I've also experimented with roller sets and rod sets. I sweat too much when working out so I save those styles for when I have a special event. When I was earlier in this stretch I blowed my hair out more often but since I'm contemplating transitioning I'm trying to stick to indirect heat.



bklynbornNbred 
Your last paragraph answers the mail. TY.

I am 37 weeks post and my ng is very tight, thus I have to stretch it in some way - tension method, banding, etc. I am always on the hunt for better or different techniques. I recognize not everyone has the same texture so that's why I phrased the question how I did. Thx again.


----------



## bklynbornNbred

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

Sounds good. I think I'm 4a/4b. Of course I won't know until I fully cut if I'll ever do a wash and go but while I have shrinkage it's not as tight as it was when I was a kid. I would have sworn I was 4c like my mom who is fully natural. My pre perm/ pressing hair as a kid was always tough to comb. This change in my texture was also one of the reasons I fell backwards into this long stretch. My hair was definitely not this texture when I was younger. I just know about 3 years ago I started having issues with my relaxer. I thought the formula had changed but others on here were having trouble also.

If you just want to dry have you tried using jumbo flexible rods? A couple of times I've used my purple ones just to get hair dry then remove and slick back into bun. I'm planning on getting the next size up to experiment with.


----------



## divachyk

bklynbornNbred I love flexis but hate the drying time.


----------



## Lilmama1011

bklynbornNbred said:


> Sounds good. I think I'm 4a/4b. Of course I won't know until I fully cut if I'll ever do a wash and go but while I have shrinkage it's not as tight as it was when I was a kid. I would have sworn I was 4c like my mom who is fully natural. My pre perm/ pressing hair as a kid was always tough to comb. This change in my texture was also one of the reasons I fell backwards into this long stretch. My hair was definitely not this texture when I was younger. I just know about 3 years ago I started having issues with my relaxer. I thought the formula had changed but others on here were having trouble also.
> 
> If you just want to dry have you tried using jumbo flexible rods? A couple of times I've used my purple ones just to get hair dry then remove and slick back into bun. I'm planning on getting the next size up to experiment with.



bklynbornNbred do you do the whole head?


----------



## Beamodel

14 weeks post...


----------



## KERC1974

19 weeks today. Will relax next Friday at 20 weeks.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Meritamen

3 weeks and 1 day post texlax. Not sure when I will do a touch up. Aiming for at least 12 weeks.


----------



## bklynbornNbred

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



Lilmama1011 said:


> bklynbornNbred do you do the whole head?



Yes and I sit under a dryer. My hair sets better that way vs. air drying.


----------



## hot_pepper96

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

I just counted the weeks and I am 5 months post relaxer! My mom was in the hospital for almost a month early this year and hair care has been at the bottom of my to do list. I'm her primary care-giver and it is exhausting. Planning to wash today but I have so much matting at the roots. Pre-detangling is going to be a nightmare so I plan to try applying a slippy condiioner to my hair in sections prior to washing to detangle. Any tips you guys have would be much appreciated.


----------



## Nayeli

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

1 week post. Planning to relax around the 4th of July holiday, putting me at about 15 weeks.


----------



## flyygirlll2

hot_pepper96 said:


> I just counted the weeks and I am 5 months post relaxer! My mom was in the hospital for almost a month early this year and hair care has been at the bottom of my to do list. I'm her primary care-giver and it is exhausting. Planning to wash today but I have so much matting at the roots. Pre-detangling is going to be a nightmare so I plan to try applying a slippy condiioner to my hair in sections prior to washing to detangle. Any tips you guys have would be much appreciated.


 hot_pepper96 hope your mother is doing better. Using a slippy conditioner is good, you can also add some oil as well just so that it will aid in softening the hair. I'm about 6 months post and my hair is tangle prone at the roots so I understand the struggle.


----------



## divachyk

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*



hot_pepper96 said:


> I just counted the weeks and I am 5 months post relaxer! My mom was in the hospital for almost a month early this year and hair care has been at the bottom of my to do list. I'm her primary care-giver and it is exhausting. Planning to wash today but I have so much matting at the roots. Pre-detangling is going to be a nightmare so I plan to try applying a slippy condiioner to my hair in sections prior to washing to detangle. Any tips you guys have would be much appreciated.



hot_pepper96 Praying all is well with mom.

I may be too late but using a good detangler like Cantu Kids Detangler is helpful. Try to finger detangle the matts first. If you can't get your hands on Cantu, Mane n Tail works good too but think Cantu works better. Letting your hair soak in some good conditioner & oil will help even more.

Let us know how your wash day goes.


----------



## mochalocks

9 weeks post but relaxing my hair right now.


----------



## Beamodel

15 weeks post

This is the longest I've ever gone without a relaxer. Still waiting for my komaza results, I will relax once I have a better understanding of my hair.


----------



## KERC1974

30 minutes post relaxer


----------



## flyygirlll2

Beamodel said:


> 15 weeks post  This is the longest I've ever gone without a relaxer. Still waiting for my komaza results, I will relax once I have a better understanding of my hair.


 Beamodel same here. 6 months post and waiting on my analysis as well.


----------



## Evolving78

I need one. I will ask for Mother's Day!


----------



## Beamodel

flyygirlll2 said:


> Beamodel same here. 6 months post and waiting on my analysis as well.



flyygirlll2

What do you do to tame your new growth? Mines is so dry. It's hard keeping it moisturized.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Beamodel said:


> flyygirlll2  What do you do to tame your new growth? Mines is so dry. It's hard keeping it moisturized.



Beamodel I alternate these days with different things. I will either use BBD Stretch Growth Cream, AVJ/water  mixed with some oils, HH Refresher Coarse, or Quemet Biologics AOHC. The QB is heavier but I do find it to be pretty moisturizing.


----------



## Beamodel

flyygirlll2 said:


> Beamodel I alternate these days with different things. I will either use BBD Stretch Growth Cream, AVJ/water  mixed with some oils, HH Refresher Coarse, or Quemet Biologics AOHC. The QB is heavier but I do find it to be pretty moisturizing.



flyygirlll2

Thank you. I've never heard of BBD Stretch growth cream. I will look into it. AVJ dries my hair out so I can use that :-(

QBAOHC I still have some of that in my stash but it was greasy feeling on my hair. 

Arrggg, it's hard out here for a pimp when you trying to get this new growth moist lol.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Beamodel said:


> flyygirlll2  Thank you. I've never heard of BBD Stretch growth cream. I will look into it. AVJ dries my hair out so I can use that :-(  QBAOHC I still have some of that in my stash but it was greasy feeling on my hair.  Arrggg, it's hard out here for a pimp when you trying to get this new growth moist lol.



Beamodel I got the BBD Stretch Growth Cream on eBay... honestly though it's expensive but so far I like it, I've been using it as a leave in for my roller sets as well. I understand how you feel, my new growth is tightly coiled and craves a lot of moisture.


----------



## divachyk

flyygirlll2 said:


> Beamodel I got the BBD Stretch Growth Cream on eBay... honestly though it's expensive but so far I like it, I've been using it as a leave in for my roller sets as well. I understand how you feel, my new growth is tightly coiled and craves a lot of moisture.


  Does it help your ng flyygirlll2? I'm on a hunt for all things softening my ng at the moment.  ETA: IDareT'sHair hooked me up with info about this product.


----------



## flyygirlll2

divachyk said:


> Does it help your ng flyygirlll2? I'm on a hunt for all things softening my ng at the moment.  ETA: IDareT'sHair hooked me up with info about this product.



divachyk yes it does help Imo when I use it in conjunction with my Ceramide oil mix. I really like it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF please excuse typos


----------



## Sandy10

*Re: Relaxed Heads: How many weeks post relaxer are you and when is your next touch up*

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? 16 weeks

When is your next touch up?  Going  natural, will use steaming to soften 
new growth. Will post pics next month


----------



## iLurk

25 weeks post


----------



## CluelessJL

Think I'm going to relax in a couple of weeks at 15 weeks post. Was considering stretching a bit longer this time but I've got a friend's hen party and wedding coming up (first time as a bridesmaid!) and I'm not confident yet that I can style my new growth neatly enough for a special occasion. Still a few weeks longer than I have been stretching though, so I'm reasonably happy with that.


----------



## QueenAmaka

I should be about 10 weeks post. I plan to relax at the end of the month if I don't get my weave installed.


----------



## Beamodel

16 weeks post


----------



## Evolving78

I'm 10 weeks. I am going to get the kera minerals or Aveda to try soon. Heat stretching is the only way I can keep this new growth from coiling up on me! This is why I don't stretch! The two textures don't mesh well at all! I haven't seen someone on YouTube yet that has my same texture.


----------



## divachyk

39 Weeks Post.

I love Kera Minerals @shortdub78. Lots of slip.


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> 39 Weeks Post.
> 
> I love Kera Minerals @shortdub78. Lots of slip.


I'm sold! Lol thanks! Lol


----------



## gemruby41

divachyk said:


> 39 Weeks Post.
> 
> I love Kera Minerals @shortdub78. Lots of slip.


 I second this!


----------



## divachyk

And CHEAP which I lOVE too. @shortdub78 @gemruby41


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> And CHEAP which I lOVE too. @shortdub78 @gemruby41


What do you use? The conditioner? I'm looking into the keratin treatment. I love conditioners, but I'm sick of buying them... I wish I could do more with my hair... I want to roller set, but this crown is killing me! It's too short and pretty much natural. I can't hide it. It would be nice to get a flexi rod set, but for what?


----------



## Evolving78

I will try the conditioner. Does it work well on natural/transitioning hair?


----------



## Evolving78

Ok I'm in Sally's getting this kera minerals conditioner... Lol I also got the naturally silk elements shampoo cream and conditioning  kit


----------



## PureSilver

Lost count of my weeks post but I'll be touching up on Friday/Saturday before my birthday


----------



## divachyk

@shortdub78, I use the Kera Minerals Conditioner.  Heat styling is a lot of work....work that I'm not interested in doing most wash days.


----------



## divachyk

shortdub78 said:


> Ok I'm in Sally's getting this kera minerals conditioner... Lol I also got the naturally silk elements shampoo cream and conditioning  kit


Let's us know how you like it @shortdub78. @greenandchic and I were just talking about Naturally Silk Elements.


----------



## Evolving78

divachyk said:


> Let's us know how you like it @shortdub78. @greenandchic and I were just talking about Naturally Silk Elements.


I'm going to try it tonight or early tomorrow morning!


----------



## gemruby41

I use the conditioner.


----------



## 11228

I tried the Silk Elements deep conditioner, wasn't very impressed with it. I wanted to try something different after I run out of Nexxus Humectress deep conditioner, the difference was huge. 

Nexxus Humectress >>>> Silk Elements


----------



## greenandchic

shortdub78 said:


> Ok I'm in Sally's getting this kera minerals conditioner... Lol I also got the naturally silk elements shampoo cream and conditioning  kit



I love the shampoo!


----------



## greenandchic

17 weeks today.  Not sure when I'm touching up.  Maybe 20 weeks.


----------



## lavaflow99

11 weeks post today.  Not sure when I'll relax next.  Usually do every 16 weeks but stretched for 27 weeks my last go around and liked the new thickness of my hair and 27 week stretch wasn't that bad.


----------



## H4irHappy

8 weeks and I'm getting touched up tomorrow at the salon. I can't wait, I always feel like a new penny when I leave the salon.


----------



## Loving

9 weeks tomorrow. Doing an Aphoghee treatment tomorrow and getting a touchup next  week Saturday at 10 weeks.


----------



## MzSwift

I plan to texlax at the EOTM and return to my schedule of relaxing in the 4th, 8th and 12th months.


----------



## mshoneyfly

8 weeks post and self relaxing at 10-12 weeks. My hair doesnt like to be stretched any longer than that although I do feel like I have more of a grip on my regimen lately. Maybe I can stretch longer in the future.


----------



## sunnieb

4 weeks post today and still chillin......


----------



## 11228

Washed and Banded!

I am trying to add a pic but it won't upload from my phone. I am too lazy to sync


----------



## Nayeli

Three weeks today. Smooth sailing. Protein DC today or tomorrow.


----------



## Rozlewis

7 weeks post with 11 more to go. Right now it's smooth sailing.


----------



## sunnieb

Nayeli said:


> Three weeks today. Smooth sailing. Protein DC today or tomorrow.



You know what?  I'm out of my protein dc.  Went to Sally's a few times and they haven't had any Motions CPR in stock.   Guess I'll do a honey treatment tonight for moisture and go out tomorrow for my CPR.


----------



## 11228

I am looking for a mild keratin protein. Any recommendations?  Of all the strengthening proteins, my hair seem to like that kind best. 

14 weeks post and going strong. New growth is so soft after co-washing. I'll touch up in May. I have to read more threads on how people use Phytospecific, my choice of relaxer.


----------



## jennifer30

16 weeks


----------



## divachyk

Wow, really the shampoo is great @greenandchic?

Random:  I tried Carol's Daughter Monoi sulfate free shampoo this weekend and really liked it. It doesn't feel like CON sulfate free or Shea Moisture sulfate free. It felt like a true shampoo but not in a stripped hair kind of way. Hard to explain but it was very effective at cleansing. Most sulfate free shampoos leave my hair feeling hydrated but not well cleansed. This did both - cleansed & hydrated.


----------



## Lilmama1011

Exactly 8 weeks today


----------



## Fotchygirl

5 weeks post and have been meaning to put in braids but haven't cos I'm still enjoying my tangles free hair.


----------



## flyygirlll2

27 weeks post.


----------



## greenandchic

divachyk said:


> Wow, really the shampoo is great @greenandchic?
> 
> Random:  I tried Carol's Daughter Monoi sulfate free shampoo this weekend and really liked it. It doesn't feel like CON sulfate free or Shea Moisture sulfate free. It felt like a true shampoo but not in a stripped hair kind of way. Hard to explain but it was very effective at cleansing. Most sulfate free shampoos leave my hair feeling hydrated but not well cleansed. This did both - cleansed & hydrated.



@divachyk  - The shampoo is very creamy (looks like a thick leave-in), slightly sudsy and gets my hair clean without stripping it.  The scent reminds me of a fall scent Yankee Candle (pumpkin spice)!


----------



## ClassyJSP

Honestly lost count of how many weeks post I am. I know it's past 9-10 weeks.


----------



## free2bme

I'm 14 weeks post and my stylist is beginning to get to me. I've been trying to set up an appointment now for 2 weeks!


----------



## mschristine

2 weeks post. I would love to wait 12 weeks but it might be 10 depending on how much new growth I have


----------



## Lymegreen

2 weeks  post and I'm planning to relax at 9 weeks


----------



## levette

sunnieb said:


> How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?
> 
> When is your next touch up?
> 
> What relaxer will you use?
> 
> Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?


I'm 10 post relaxer.  I'm trying to stretch it out until the end of May.  I self-relax with Straight from Eden relaxer strength B


----------



## missyrayne19

4 weeks and a couple days post. Gonna relax in June so I've got plenty of time to decide when  I wanna do it. Self-relaxed for the first time last touch up and I think (for the most part) went pretty well. So gonna do that again this touch up.


----------



## hot_pepper96

Thank you @divachyk and @flyygirlll2 for the tips and my mom is doing well. This wash was the worst I've ever had but I learned a very hard lesson. I lost a ton of hair and that reminded me that I have to comb my hair from root to tip at least every other day to avoid clumping and knots at my roots. Being so far overdue for my relaxer did not help. 

The Cantu Detangler is a god send. It helped detangle before and after my wash and has even helped to add moisture to my hair during these past 2 weeks. My hair was so dry and the ends were breaking off during the week after my wash. I used Aphogee 2 minute Reconstructor and them applied Silk Dreams Avocado Conditioner on top but it did not help to add moisture to my hair. Plus I blow dried my hair which always dries my hair out. My hair just started feeling moisturized two days ago. 

Any suggestions for a moisturizing deep conditioner with no protein that I can buy from  a beauty supply store? I can't use Keracare anymore because they changed the ingredients and now I'm allergic to their conditioners which used to be a staple product of mine.


----------



## flyygirlll2

hot_pepper96 said:


> Thank you @divachyk and @flyygirlll2 for the tips and my mom is doing well. This wash was the worst I've ever had but I learned a very hard lesson. I lost a ton of hair and that reminded me that I have to comb my hair from root to tip at least every other day to avoid clumping and knots at my roots. Being so far overdue for my relaxer did not help.
> 
> The Cantu Detangler is a god send. It helped detangle before and after my wash and has even helped to add moisture to my hair during these past 2 weeks. My hair was so dry and the ends were breaking off during the week after my wash. I used Aphogee 2 minute Reconstructor and them applied Silk Dreams Avocado Conditioner on top but it did not help to add moisture to my hair. Plus I blow dried my hair which always dries my hair out. My hair just started feeling moisturized two days ago.
> 
> Any suggestions for a moisturizing deep conditioner with no protein that I can buy from  a beauty supply store? I can't use Keracare anymore because they changed the ingredients and now I'm allergic to their conditioners which used to be a staple product of mine.



@hot_pepper96  good to hear your mom is is doing well. As far as a moisturizing DC you could get on the ground, I would suggest Nexxus Humectress ( it's a conditioner but it can be used as a DC, I use it to pre-poo/DC) Aussie 3 Minute, and Kera Minerals @divachyk  can probably chime in about this DC  better, it gets good reviews and I don't believe it has protein in it. HTH!


----------



## divachyk

What a blessing to hear mom is well @hot_pepper96. I learned that I can only go without combing while my hair is braided. I pray to God I am never faced with a stressful event but if I am, I will at least braid my hair rather than neglecting it totally like I did when I had a bad cold and when dh was in the hospital. I too learned my lesson from those two incidents.

Kera Minerals (Sally's), Nexxus Humectress (Walgreen's, Target or Ulta) or Sally's GVP Nexxus Humectress (Sally's) and Sally's GVP Conditioning Balm (knockoff Matrix - Sally's). HTH!

ETA: double check the ingredients before you buy though just in case they have protein. My hair is very protein sensitive and have no issues with these products. If they have protein, my hair has no issues with it which is saying something because my hair generally hates protein.


----------



## divachyk

I've grown hair lazy. I use to joke my mom about wearing wigs non-stop but I've sipped the kool-aid and see how wonderful it is. 

I'll be 40 weeks post this week, I think. I will keep stretching as long as --
: I don't grow tired of wigs (as that's the only way I've been able to stretch)
: my hair doesn't suffer too much breakage
: my edges don't suffer from wigs

I've been busy at work and it has felt great not worrying with hair. I also love that my wigs make me look different and is giving me style options that I've been without for a while since I do little to my own hair.

ETA: Random - earlier today a a guy asked dh - " are yall from around here" b/c he thought I was Olivia Pope. lol Charge it to my wig 'cause we look nothing alike.


----------



## Meritamen

6 weeks post. So far so good. It takes a little extra time to detangle now because my root are coming in. I look forward to having some length again. I miss the feeling of my hair grazing my shoulders. I have been trying a few new products and have been fortunate that most everything seems to work for my hair.


----------



## sunnieb

5 weeks post today and I have to finally say goodbye to my freshly relaxed roots.

My newgrowth has officially begun to crinkle on in.


----------



## Nayeli

Four weeks post today. Wondering if the keracare humecto will keep performing further into the stretch. May have to keep searching for my ultimate moisture DC.


----------



## CluelessJL

Relaxing next week at 15 weeks post. I cntemplated self relaxing but I don't think I'm ready. I'm going to change a few things though to hopefully improve the results:
- Ask the stylist to use a milder relaxer
- Base my scalp properly
- Spray my hair with silk amino acids before I go
- Step up the protein beforehand (already started this last week).


----------



## lavaflow99

12weeks.  Think I will aim for 20 weeks then reassess.


----------



## divachyk

Where do you all buy Humecto @Nayeli and others that use it


----------



## cynd

Just checked and I'm about 83 weeks post.  I've only managed because I work from home and have been slapping on a wig when I go out.  With the warmer weather, I don't know if I'll be able to deal with the wig so I bought PhytoRelaxer Index 1 for my fine hair.  I really wish I knew a professional who would do it for me, but the last time I went to someone and asked her to make sure she didn't overlap, she gave me a stank face and said she was professional ... before she proceeded to overlap.


----------



## flyygirlll2

divachyk said:


> Where do you all buy Humecto @Nayeli and others that use it


 
@divachyk I bought it from eBay. You can also get it from Amazon. I want to the tub but I've never seen it in stores, only the 8oz one I've seen. I might buy the tub online.


----------



## Nayeli

@divachyk - I buy mine online from jcpenney. The upside is there are always sales going on. The downside is they only have the 8oz bottles (I don't mind though).


----------



## divachyk

@cynd, do you have any friends or coworkers that can refer you to a good stylist?

@flyygirlll2 @Nayeli is it moisture, protein or balanced?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk it's more moisture based which is why I like it. I tend to mix it with other dc's.


----------



## cynd

divachyk said:


> @cynd, do you have any friends or coworkers that can refer you to a good stylist?
> 
> No one close to me.  If I get desperate enough I may enlist DH's help.


----------



## greenandchic

3 days post after 18 weeks.


----------



## iLurk

27 weeks post. my hair feels thick enough to knit a couple of sweaters


----------



## Evolving78

cynd said:


> Just checked and I'm about 83 weeks post.  I've only managed because I work from home and have been slapping on a wig when I go out.  With the warmer weather, I don't know if I'll be able to deal with the wig so I bought PhytoRelaxer Index 1 for my fine hair.  I really wish I knew a professional who would do it for me, but the last time I went to someone and asked her to make sure she didn't overlap, she gave me a stank face and said she was professional ... before she proceeded to overlap.


That is a serious stretch!


----------



## cynd

shortdub78 said:


> That is a serious stretch!



I used timeanddate.com and was shocked at how long it'd been.  Having said that, 83 weeks sounds a lot longer than 18 months, which that basically amounts to.   You would think I'd have hair down to my elbows by now, but no such luck.


----------



## Evolving78

1


cynd said:


> I used timeanddate.com and was shocked at how long it'd been.  Having said that, 83 weeks sounds a lot longer than 18 months, which that basically amounts to.   You would think I'd have hair down to my elbows by now, but no such luck.


how do you wear your hair underneath? Around the house? 18 months sounds like a jail sentence! Lol does it feel like jail? Has stretching been a breeze? Do you normally stretch for a long time?


----------



## cynd

shortdub78 said:


> 1
> 
> how do you wear your hair underneath? Around the house?



I usually have pinned up celies or twists under a scarf.  I kid you not, there are some days I can't even open the door for the FedEx deliveryman.


----------



## Evolving78

cynd said:


> I usually have pinned up celies or twists under a scarf.  I kid you not, there are some days I can't even open the door for the FedEx deliveryman.


Lol! Girl I do it anyway...don't judge me!


----------



## Lilmama1011

9 weeks post,  relaxing at 12 weeks


----------



## ClassyJSP

Plan on relaxing at the end of May. I'll stop using my green magic a week prior and then i'll self relax.


----------



## cynd

Just self-relaxed ending a marathon stretch of 18+ months.  It feels good to be able to reach my scalp again.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I might relax this week at 10 weeks. I miss having straight hair and I'm tired of doing protective styles and not feeling like it's done and it's hard to part when about to relax at 12 weeks. I also on the want to use direct heat.  I might start doing 10 weeks instead and reduce it to 8 weeks minimum.  I use to relax at 6 weeks before the board and my hair still was thick


----------



## Meritamen

7 weeks into 16 week stretch. I have decided to go back to the salon. Made my appointment for June 27. So excited!


----------



## jennifer30

1 day post


----------



## QueenAmaka

One day post relaxer. Relaxing again at the end of July.


----------



## shasha8685

16 weeks post relaxer tomorrow. I have some decisions to make about when to relax because it's not feeling urgent right now.


----------



## sunnieb

6 weeks post today.  Still thinking 4th of July weekend is when I'll relax.


----------



## mschristine

4 weeks post tomorrow...I have no idea when I'm relaxing. 12 weeks max...


----------



## Lilmama1011

10 weeks today. I have decided to go for the whole 12 weeks


----------



## Evolving78

Yall I'm not relaxed anymore. I big chopped at 3 months post. I got a Mohawk fade. I'm going to miss you ladies, but I will still lurk! Lol


----------



## flyygirlll2

@shortdub78 Congrats on your BC!


----------



## Evolving78

flyygirlll2 said:


> @shortdub78 Congrats on your BC!


Thank you lady!


----------



## Lilmama1011

I just relaxed yesterday.  About to roller set my hair. I don't know will I do 12, 11, or 10 weeks next time I will see


----------



## kikisf

divachyk said:


> I've grown hair lazy. I use to joke my mom about wearing wigs non-stop but I've sipped the kool-aid and see how wonderful it is.
> 
> I'll be 40 weeks post this week, I think. I will keep stretching as long as --
> : I don't grow tired of wigs (as that's the only way I've been able to stretch)
> : my hair doesn't suffer too much breakage
> : my edges don't suffer from wigs
> 
> I've been busy at work and it has felt great not worrying with hair. I also love that my wigs make me look different and is giving me style options that I've been without for a while since I do little to my own hair..


@divachyk 40 Weeks! I have not been online for a while because of the search thread and my grandmother died. I just discovered they finally fixed the website and bammm noticed all those cute ripples in your hair!   

Still home relaxing but have been thinking about tracking down my old retired stylist and begging him to do just my head. My hair was looking stringy and faaaar tooo straight up from my no-lye experiment so I switched back to lye. I am currently using ORS, but I am not sure it is the one. The last relaxer I have in my notes is Nov 12th but I feel like that cannot be the last one. Did I have one in December?? I decided to go back to a weave in December so maybe I did braid it up before it was time for a touch up?  I had my hair out for a break in April and the roots were so out of hand I had to keep my hair flat ironed straight for the first time in a long time, which my daughter Loooooved! She kept playing with my swoop bangs saying "This hair is clean!...... Just like a horsey!" I bust out laughing. She does love her horses and pretty ponies so I guess that was a compliment??? DH loved it as well but I couldn't cope. The ends are too straight and the roots to different a texture. Plus my swimming... I was tempted to big chop and go back natural or at least cut the no-lye ends off, but got another weave installation to delay my decision. (I promised my BFF I would call her first and promised DH I would go to a salon) now I see divachyk and I see the shortdub news.... We will see.....


----------



## divachyk

@kikisf, I'm in no rush to make a decision. I'm just on chill status and loving every minute of it. I'm still pro-relaxer because I love me some straight horsey hair. :0)


----------



## Beamodel

20 weeks post 

This is the longest I've ever stretched. I plan on relaxing 6 weeks from now (maybe)...


----------



## Rozlewis

11 weeks post. Stretching till 18 weeks.


----------



## Nayeli

7 weeks post today and so far so good. Might relax early July.


----------



## TayMac

I'm 7 weeks, 3 days post. 

I'm hoping to stretch until 12 weeks.


----------



## CluelessJL

Two weeks post and my hair's back to shedding like normal


----------



## iLurk

30 weeks post.

planning to relax in another month but may hold off a bit longer since things aren't going horrible


----------



## Lymegreen

1 day post.  plan to relax again in 7-8 weeks


----------



## levette

2 weeks post I'm trying to stretch until September


----------



## sunnieb

8 weeks post.  Be 9 weeks on Saturday. 

Not feeling like doing a long stretch this time.


----------



## jennifer30

3 weeks post...won't be relaxing until october


----------



## CluelessJL

Also three weeks post - no idea when next one will be.


----------



## TLC1020

10 weeks post relaxer now, will probably relax at 20 weeks like last time, 24 weeks was too much I was very underproccesed.


----------



## SunRai Naturals

About one week post. I plan to relax at 12 weeks.


----------



## divachyk

44 weeks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

34 Weeks and Counting.  Not sure when I'll Relax.


----------



## divachyk

@IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
 Couldna' made it without you.


----------



## divachyk

Back acha @IDareT'sHair.  Gotta stick together because stretching is crazy hard some weeks but you stay cheering me on.


----------



## fifigirl

8 weeks post relaxer....not sure when and if i will relax


----------



## divachyk

This seems to be the most active thread we have going right now so sorry to hijack but I'm gonna put this question here - how would you respond if someone (a former stylist...not my former stylist, but a former hairstylist in general) said you're delusional to think relaxed hair is healthy hair?

I had that happen on a relaxed vs natural blog post I did yesterday over on my blog. The basis of her statement is that protein bonds are broken and strands are altered.

*******

@Lilmama1011 you're in cosmetology school right now, so what's your thoughts - do you agree relaxed hair isn't healthy?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk I peeped that over at your blog but didn't want to comment because after a while it really feels like  not the topic in itself because I understand what you were saying and where you're coming from, but more so certain people going really hard based on their opinion and not necessarily hard cold facts. When people present an opinion as if it's a fact, it bothers me.

Relaxed hair can be healthy and thrive. There are women on this board with healthy relaxed hair  that can attest to that. My mother is a stylist and is 60 years old. She still relaxes her hair and it's healthy and beautiful, why? Because she takes great care of it period.


----------



## sunnieb

@divachyk say what?!  Girrrrrrrl


----------



## divachyk

I composed a very thought out reply, I think. It didn't convey the passion I truly have for that statement because I try to be respectful of all views but it got the point across. I'm certain there will be a comeback to my reply and eventually I will just stop replying to let the convo die. It seems some within that discussion feel we - relaxed ladies - are the ones with the beef.
@flyygirlll2 @sunnieb


----------



## 11228

divachyk said:


> This seems to be the most active thread we have going right now so sorry to hijack but I'm gonna put this question here - how would you respond if someone (a former stylist...not my former stylist, but a former hairstylist in general) said you're delusional to think relaxed hair is healthy hair?
> 
> I had that happen on a relaxed vs natural blog post I did yesterday over on my blog. The basis of her statement is that protein bonds are broken and strands are altered.
> 
> *******
> 
> @Lilmama1011 you're in cosmetology school right now, so what's your thoughts - do you agree relaxed hair isn't healthy?



I'll whip out my super healthy relaxed back and forth!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk I think  the response you provided was great. I saw the comment that proved exactly what you were talking about.  Folks are going to feel the way they feel regardless. In the grand scheme of things, I'm not losing sleep over what another woman does to her hair because it's exactly that.. THEIR HAIR


----------



## divachyk

Almost 45 weeks...


----------



## bklynbornNbred

divachyk said:


> This seems to be the most active thread we have going right now so sorry to hijack but I'm gonna put this question here - how would you respond if someone (a former stylist...not my former stylist, but a former hairstylist in general) said you're delusional to think relaxed hair is healthy hair?
> 
> I had that happen on a relaxed vs natural blog post I did yesterday over on my blog. The basis of her statement is that protein bonds are broken and strands are altered.
> 
> *******



If she as a stylist believes that then I hope she has found another profession. There are plenty of relaxed healthy heads out here. The problem is user error. People do what they want then blame the perm (not their choices like overlapping, touch-up at the first sign of new growth or every X weeks no matter how hair has grown, abuse of heat, coloring, refusal to use deep conditioner. ...).

It's your blog though. I wouldn't even waste time with her but I'd post her info so others with relaxers know not to go to her.


----------



## iLurk

I'm 31 weeks post.

Lol if a somebody who claims to be a stylist says relaxed hair can't be healthy I assume they are a horrible stylist or an unlicensed kitchen stylist who probably effed up a couple of heads or just claiming to be one to try and sound credible.


----------



## sunnieb

10 weeks post today.  Still plan to relax around 16 weeks.


----------



## mshoneyfly

I texturized on Friday at 14 weeks post. Thats about the longest I can successfully stretch. There is some visible progress thanks to leaving some texture, stepping up the protein and 100% protective styling. 

Hit: Covered hair shaft with Joico K-pak before texturizing and also used the K-pak for the mid-step protein for about 8 mins.


----------



## divachyk

@sunnieb, for me, length stopped mattering when I learned other ways to rock my hair -- wigs & faux bun.  I only wanted length so I wouldn't have to struggle to find ways to wear it. But now, that's a non-issue.


----------



## Nayeli

9 weeks yesterday. DC went well. Stretch going really smoothly.


----------



## Rozlewis

14 weeks post and it is thick but I will wait another 4 weeks till the end of June to texlax.


----------



## sunnieb

11 weeks post and getting tired of newgrowth already.


----------



## TayMac

9 weeks post, trying to make it to 12.


----------



## Nayeli

Ten weeks this past weekend. Took a pic of my new growth last week. Things have gotten rough all of a sudden


----------



## lavaflow99

18 weeks 3 days.  Will get to 20 weeks and reassess.


----------



## Rozlewis

15 weeks post and struggling to 18.


----------



## divachyk

I hit a struggle patch but feel like it has corrected. Stretchers, what I am learning is you can't treat the ng and relaxed hair the same. I always read that but didn't know what that meant or how to do that. I only detangle my new growth in the shower and never touch it when out of the shower. The relaxed hair can be detangled in or out the shower. This has reduced breakage tremendously. Hope it helps some of you.


----------



## danysedai

16 weeks and self relaxing on Sunday.


----------



## sunnieb

12 weeks post today and looking like I'm going to relax at 16 weeks.


----------



## Beamodel

6 months post. Uncertain what my plans are to do with my hair so in the interim, I'm still just stretching...


----------



## Fotchygirl

13 weeks post , will try to stretch to 16 weeks. Thanks for the NG treatment info @sunnieb. I've been avoiding washing my hair for fear of matting and tangles caused by the NG.


----------



## missyrayne19

12 weeks post. Stretching another 2 weeks before relaxing. I am seriously counting down the days now. These tangles/knots are no joke!


----------



## fifigirl

11 weeks post....so much new growth but its in braids at the moment so not really a bother


----------



## danysedai

Relaxed yesterday


----------



## mschristine

10 weeks post..relaxing in two weeks or maybe next week..depends on how I'm feeling


----------



## iLurk

34 weeks and relaxing next week to keep on schedule with my 2 relaxers a year plan


----------



## CluelessJL

Good grief; the last few weeks have gone quickly! Already at seven weeks.


----------



## fifigirl

will be 12 weeks tomorrow


----------



## ClassyJSP

Changed my plan haven't had a relaxer so far this year but I'll relax in Sept for my birthday.


----------



## Rozlewis

16 weeks post. 2 more weeks before my next relaxer.


----------



## Nayeli

12 weeks today. Will now be relaxing at the end of July at 19 weeks. This will be my longest stretch ever.


----------



## divachyk

48 weeks and gonna keep stretching until, whatever that means


----------



## greenandchic

8 weeks ago yesterday and stretching indefinitely until I figure out what's going on with my hair/scalp/body.


----------



## Beamodel

25 weeks post. Still no clue on when I will be relaxing.... I'm cool with that


----------



## sunnieb

13 weeks post - finally!

Ya'll go 'head with yo bad long term stretching selves!  I'm slapping a relaxer in my head in three weeks!


----------



## LeftRightRepeat

10 weeks. I  put in crochet braids so that I can stretch color and relaxer...my hair doesn't like the proceses together ...but i don't like grey temples) 


I plan to relax at about 20 weeks  ( about two sets of crochet braids)


----------



## crlsweetie912

one day post!


----------



## iLurk

Just relaxed at 35 weeks post

26 weeks til the next one


----------



## Rozlewis

17 weeks today and relaxing next week at 18 weeks.


----------



## Fotchygirl

15 weeks post today and my friends and DH are begging me to do a TU. Maybe it's because I haven't been combing my hair...


----------



## beingofserenity

Fotchygirl said:


> 15 weeks post today and my friends and DH are begging me to do a TU. Maybe it's because I haven't been combing my hair...



lol, that might be it


----------



## Chula

Im 19 wks post texlax. My last stretch was for 22wks. Currently I'm braided & I may touch up for my b'day in about 4wks.


----------



## Lilmama1011

7 weeks, relaxing at 10 or 12 weeks


----------



## Rozlewis

18 weeks post and relaxing tomorrow.


----------



## Nayeli

14 weeks post this Saturday. Made my relaxer appointment for July 31, when what I really want to do is relax this very moment. Co-washing in the middle of the week until relaxer day.


----------



## syze6

I waited three months and self-relaxed and rinsed last Saturday. My hair was a matted tangled mess. I swear it took my daughter and I three hours to untangle my hair. I kept putting conditioner on it but when I put some virgin olive oil on it, ONLY then did it seem to unloosen a bit! My scalp is still sore from the pulling and untangling. I really don't know what happened. I don't know if it was the semi-rinse, conditioning before neutralizing or too much manipulating while rinsing over the kitchen sink, or I waited so long to relax but it was a mess! At one point I was so tired, I thought about just cutting and ripping through it just to get it over with. My hair is below bra strap length, so my daughter had to get me to relax and let her continue to try.


----------



## lavaflow99

22 weeks today and still going strong.  Will assess at 24 weeks and I have no date set when I'll relax.


----------



## TLC1020

16 weeks (4mths) post today, not sure when I will be relaxing, can't remember if last time was 5 months or 6 months post.


----------



## Rozlewis

1 day post. I relaxed yesterday at 18 weeks post.


----------



## missyrayne19

1 week and 3 days post. It's so nice to have my hair be one texture again (more or less). I'm seriously beginning to consider getting a cut. I'm below BSL but these darn layers I have throughout my hair make me wanna chop my hair to APL so everything is one nice, even length


----------



## CluelessJL

9 weeks and ok so far. I'm almost certain I've got some underprocessed hair from last time along with the new growth, so it feels like I'm much further along. Everything's behaving at the moment though!


----------



## Fotchygirl

syze6 said:


> I waited three months and self-relaxed and rinsed last Saturday. My hair was a matted tangled mess. I swear it took my daughter and I three hours to untangle my hair. I kept putting conditioner on it but when I put some virgin olive oil on it, ONLY then did it seem to unloosen a bit! My scalp is still sore from the pulling and untangling. I really don't know what happened. I don't know if it was the semi-rinse, conditioning before neutralizing or too much manipulating while rinsing over the kitchen sink, or I waited so long to relax but it was a mess! At one point I was so tired, I thought about just cutting and ripping through it just to get it over with. My hair is below bra strap length, so my daughter had to get me to relax and let her continue to try.



This happened to me as well when I relaxed last week Tuesday but I expected it since I wasn't combing my hair anymore. My new growth still didn't relax completely.


----------



## jennifer30

2 days post


----------



## brownb83

16 weeks post and I'm stretching until I get stick of box braids. Maybe my birthday in November.


----------



## sunnieb

15 weeks post and I've had it!  I'm relaxing on Thursday.


----------



## 11228

brownb83 said:


> 16 weeks post and I'm stretching until I get stick of box braids. Maybe my birthday in November.



I installed box braids too at 9 weeks post. I hope to keep it for 4 weeks then relax the week after I take it down.


----------



## kikisf

Grrr. I have been stretching and went to costco to get more Humectress to cut through my new growth the way @sunnieb @divachyk had me all hooked up and Lo and Behold they changed the formula.No honey in it.  I am in tears. what are you guys doing as a replacement?


----------



## sunnieb

@kikisf What!?  I didn't even notice.

I still buy my Humectress from Costco, but I've always added real honey to my conditioners as a boost.  Check out the honey thread I started - somewhere around here.


----------



## TopShelf

LeftRightRepeat said:


> 10 weeks. I  put in crochet braids so that I can stretch color and relaxer...my hair doesn't like the proceses together ...but i don't like grey temples)
> 
> 
> I plan to relax at about 20 weeks  ( about two sets of crochet braids)


do you have a permanent or semi-perm dye?


----------



## TopShelf

5 weeks post.
weave install tomorrow. we'll see how long it lasts.

the goal is to relax twice a year but until then every 12 weeks.


----------



## SuchaLady

What's taking these relaxer companies so long to modify the relaxer process?! Shoot. We are long overdue for some type of product that can be blow dried in then rinsed out or something simple. Like shoot. 

Imma still relax though


----------



## kikisf

sunnieb said:


> @kikisf What!?  I didn't even notice.
> 
> I still buy my Humectress from Costco, but I've always added real honey to my conditioners as a boost.  Check out the honey thread I started - somewhere around here.


It also has protein and elastin in it now so not sure if that is greatest for my new growth and also not sure what to use after Emergencee. I will look for the honey thread.


----------



## 11228

kikisf said:


> It also has protein and elastin in it now so not sure if that is greatest for my new growth and also not sure what to use after Emergencee. I will look for the honey thread.



I used to use the Humectress deep condition after every protein treatment but I switched to Joico moisture recovery. I used the regular humectress conditioner as a leave in.


----------



## divachyk

Noooooo for real @kikisf. I need to re-up on Humectress. I get mine from Walgreens. I think I love Kera Minerals a little more than Humectress though. It's not as cost effective as Humectress but it's feels like it is more effective on my new growth.


----------



## LeftRightRepeat

TopShelf said:


> do you have a permanent or semi-perm dye?




permanent dye.  My hairline laughs at semi-permanent


----------



## Lymegreen

Touch up due on Tuesday at 8 weeks post.


----------



## iLurk

2 weeks going on 3. 

23 weeks to go


----------



## sunnieb

sunnieb said:


> 15 weeks post and I've had it!  I'm relaxing on Thursday.



Welp, been having fun and haven't made time to relax just yet. 

16 weeks post and relaxing as soon as I can grab a couple of hours.


----------



## Nayeli

15 today. Didn't even have it in me to DC. Getting tired. I keep saying to myself, "just four more DC's to go." Have pondered switching my relaxer date about five times this week.


----------



## flyygirlll2

kikisf said:


> It also has protein and elastin in it now so not sure if that is greatest for my new growth and also not sure what to use after Emergencee. I will look for the honey thread.


@kikisf I noticed the formula change as well and was irked. Luckily I stopped by Ulta yesterday and they were having a B1G1 Free on Nexxus products, so I found the original Humectress there and got 2 of them. Maybe check your local Ulta or even Walgreens.

I'm almost 10 months post now and my hair is getting thicker by the minute. Feels as though most of my DC's are not working like they used to so that's why I got more Humectress. I'm looking to get more Keracare Humecto too eventually.


----------



## mz.rae

I'm one week post, not sure when my next relaxer will be. I plan on doing every three or four months like I use to. Now it's time to revisit my old relaxed regimen to see if it still works, I feel I'm more texlaxed now than relaxed like I was a few years ago. I'm excited!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 

Where are we now?


----------



## Lilmama1011

9 weeks


----------



## fifigirl

End of the week will make it 16 weeks.....doing inversions this week which will end next Monday....will buy a tub of relaxer then


----------



## cynd

11 weeks in a couple of days.  Last stretch was around 18 months.  I had decided to do 12 weeks but I'm not sure now.


----------



## divachyk

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> Where are we now?


Currently 51 weeks, 4 days & counting @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Beamodel

divachyk said:


> Currently 51 weeks, 4 days & counting @IDareT'sHair



Good job @divachyk 
You are approaching one year post. 

I'm currently 29 weeks post.


----------



## Lymegreen

I got a touch up today!  I plan to relax again at 9 weeks.


----------



## divachyk

TY @Beamodel, you and @IDareT'sHair are knocking down those weeks too. We all deserve a hand clap.

@flyygirlll2 @Saludable84 are you still stretching?


----------



## flyygirlll2

@divachyk  Yes, I'm still stretching. Towards the end of this month will make me 10 months post which I still can't believe. It's been hard the past 2 months but I'm still trucking along and hanging in there.

My hair looks pretty blah these days due to this stretch, still trying to figure out what to do with all this hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@divachyk 
So, I guess that makes me exactly 10 weeks behind you.  So, 41 weeks & some change.


----------



## divachyk

SHONUF @IDareT'sHair 

@flyygirlll2 join the group. I'm in wigs most times these days.


----------



## PureSilver

12 weeks 3 days. Cannot tell if j have ever relaxed at 12 weeks. It's such a short stretch but I'm gonna do it tomorrow. My NG is miserable, thanks my fruit n vegetable juices.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

@sunnieb - Empress of Creamy Crack

So I know somebody that knows someone who is thinking about texlaxing (mild relaxer) after six years natural, she needs suggestions on the best relaxer for this purpose. She has fine strands, kinky curly type four hair, fed up with SSKs but doesn't want bone straight hair.


----------



## sunnieb

BEAUTYU2U said:


> @sunnieb - Empress of Creamy Crack
> 
> So I know somebody that knows someone who is thinking about texlaxing (mild relaxer) after six years natural, she needs suggestions on the best relaxer for this purpose. She has fine strands, kinky curly type four hair, fed up with SSKs but doesn't want bone straight hair.





I'm just now seeing this! 

Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp has always been good to me.


----------



## sunnieb

17 weeks today.

Cowashed with WEN last night so my hair is easy peasy today.  

Still plan to relax soon, and but not in a hurry any anymore.


----------



## Nayeli

16 weeks today. Protein DC went well - starting to prep my hair for my relaxer in three weeks. Not sure why I ever stopped using apogee pro-vitamin leave-in but it's back to stay.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

sunnieb said:


> I'm just now seeing this!
> 
> Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp has always been good to me.



Thank you!


----------



## PureSilver

So my Thursday relaxer never happened. I bought the relaxer and ( Profectiv regular no lye sachet) changed my mind to relax tomorrow but after going through these plaits 1 by 1 I realize my NG thickness was NOT ready so I'm gently detangling and I have now moved my date to next week Monday. 

I'll be 13 weeks post tomorrow.


----------



## PureSilver

I just mixed my relaxer as well (the activator and the relaxer). I added 1.5 tbsp of EVOO 3 tbs of Vo5 revitalizing conditioner, mixed it throughly and the result is a soft creamy very smooth texture. I'm now wondering if I mixed it too early since I decided to relax next week after mixing it. 

Ladies will my mixture be fine until next Sunday/Monday. How should/can I store it.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

Geez, DE Sensitive Scalp is not cheap 

Okay, I'm done derailing. I'm going to keep researching.


----------



## Beamodel

30 weeks post


----------



## Nayeli

17 weeks. The end is in sight (even though my scalp may not be lol).


----------



## Nayeli

Ladies, please tell me I'm not the only one who gets pre-relaxer paranoia. Just dc'ed for my relaxer on friday and I feel like my hair isn't as thick as I want it to be and some of my ends are see-through. I just want to be put out of the uncertainty of if I'll be pleased with my progress. Anyone else experience this right before relaxing?


----------



## Rozlewis

5 weeks post and its smooth sailing. 13 more to go.


----------



## Nazaneen

last relaxer was april 10 so I'm well over 4 months post now. i cannot justify relaxing again. my hair straightens just fine and i cant distinguish the new growth from the relaxed when my hair is curly. I use Linange and it really doesnt alter my texture much


----------



## PureSilver

1 week post. Doesn't look like it though since I'm not bone straight and as smooth as I wanted to be.


----------



## 11228

Today is the day!


----------



## TopShelf

Nayeli said:


> 16 weeks today. Protein DC went well - starting to prep my hair for my relaxer in three weeks. Not sure why I ever stopped using apogee pro-vitamin leave-in but it's back to stay.


how are you using this? I remember one of the Youtubers used to used it with her rollersets.


----------



## divachyk

54, almost 55 weeks


----------



## Nayeli

TopShelf said:


> how are you using this? I remember one of the Youtubers used to used it with her rollersets.



Right out of the shower, on lightly towel dried hair. I do a gentle comb and let it penetrate a bit. When it's a bit dryer I add my NTM leave-in and leave to air dry fully.


----------



## TLC1020

21 weeks post, I have one more week to go..


----------



## lavaflow99

27 weeks tomorrow.  Still not sure when I'll relax next.  Just going with the flow.....


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

10 weeks
It feels more like 24 weeks
That's how much I miss seeing my hair underneath these wigs

Relaxing in 2 weeks


----------



## 11228

My retouch came out just alright. I have some under processed parts on the sides but it is manageable till the next retouch. 

The best part of a fresh relax is the ability run my fingers through my hair from roots to tips without dear of ripping out some hair. Next are the stress free wash days. It is a breeze!


----------



## Nayeli

Couple hours post. Another enjoyable relaxer and I got a trim as well. Not going to stretch that long again unless forced.


----------



## Lilmama1011

12 weeks post relaxer about to be 13 Sunday.  Going to relax at 16 weeks post relaxer.  A week after I  take out my braids


----------



## Lilmama1011

13 weeks post relaxer today,  will relax at 15 weeks post relaxer


----------



## mz.rae

Currently five going on six weeks post, will probably texlax next month.


----------



## TayMac

About 8 weeks post. Going for 12-14 weeks for my next retouch.


----------



## MsCarmenP

Tomorrow will be 14 weeks for me. I have crochet sensgalese twists in now, so not really being forced to deal with my hair much. I'm not sure if I'll take these out in another week or so and redo them. Or take them down, wait a week and get my touchup.


----------



## TLC1020

22 weeks post, so that's what 5 1/2 months post relaxer? I usually go 24 weeks but it become underprocessed at that time.


----------



## CluelessJL

I'm at 15 weeks. Will probably end up relaxing at about 17 weeks: I'm almost definitely going to attempt to self relax for the first time but I think it'll take another couple of weeks of research, asking questions and gathering supplies! Eep!


----------



## free2bme

16 weeks tomorrow.....This has been my easiest stretch so far


----------



## Lymegreen

4 weeks post.  Still going strong to relax at 9 weeks.  My hair is doing great!


----------



## Sosoothing

Im about 12weeks post relaxer. I have some big braids in and will be relaxing as soon as I take them out. Probably within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Rozlewis

6 weeks post and another 12 to go.


----------



## fifigirl

4 weeks


----------



## CluelessJL

16 weeks and really looking forward to relaxing this weekend. I think this is about my limit until I learn some new tricks; my new growth has been so tangly and out of control over the last couple of weeks.


----------



## cynd

A little over 16 weeks.  I don't know what I want to do.  One day I want to switch from no lye to lye and relax.  The next day I'm never going to relax again.


----------



## emada

I'm 20 weeks and will be relaxing Monday. I didn't plan to stretch so long but I haven't had time to relax. I've been wearing a wig because I've been so busy and my hair was looking a mess lol.


----------



## sunnieb

Crap!  I didn't post in here when I relaxed! 

Think it was 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Nayeli

Two weeks. Need to go DC.


----------



## Lilmama1011

I am 3 months and 3 weeks post relaxer.  I am relaxing today.  I have a lot of new growth too. I don't know why I calculated I would be four months on this day before smh


----------



## Lilmama1011

0, I just relaxed.  I might relax in 8 weeks instead of my usual 12 weeks


----------



## Lilmama1011

Since I can't post pictures on here.  I just uploaded a pick on my tumblr goldenstrandz with it freshly relaxed and air dried


----------



## CluelessJL

Relaxed this weekend. I underprocessed a bit: I actually quite like the bit of texture left at the moment, but I guess I'll have to wait and see how it goes in a few weeks. Might not make it to 16 weeks this time!


----------



## mrsroberson86

9 weeks post trying to make it to 24 weeks post may even go for 32 weeks. Idk yet.


----------



## Lymegreen

I got a touch up today at 7 weeks.  I plan to try to go to 8 weeks next time.


----------



## tomnikids3

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?
6 months

When is your next touch up?
Now.

What relaxer will you use?
Lineage (AMAZING RELAXER)

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?
Self relax.  I notice some salons leave relaxers in way too long.  I have a few steps i take that i learned about in a black hair care book and it has worked very well.

The book (The Science of Black Hair) recommend that relaxers be done in these steps and i have used these steps several time and see a huge difference:

Relax 
Rinse 
Reconstruct (aphogee 2 minute is excellent) leave reconstucter in for up to 5 minutes, this will help the hair normalize
Neutralize, upon neutralizing leave this in for a few minutes (i use Lineage Conditioning Neutralizer excellent doesnt strip or dry hair out) 
Deep, deep, deep condition.  (I used Morrocian Oil Intense hair mask and mix a little Lineage Garlic Condish since garlic good for breakage)
Wet set
flat iron roots
Done!


----------



## Queensheba88

21 weeks and 4 days...dont know when I'll actually relax but i keep telling myself my limit is 26 weeks. Been to busy to relax


----------



## Nayeli

Four weeks today. Coasting right along. Looking like I'll relax around my birthday (mid-November).


----------



## ForestRose

I'm officially 3 days post. I plan on stretching for 6 months(24 weeks) minimum. I would like to do a year stretch but because I'm new to all of this I have to see how things go. I need to properly update on what's going on with my hair on the SL thread.


----------



## sunnieb

6 weeks post today. 

Nor sure when I'll relax again, but don't think I'll go past 16 weeks this time.


----------



## mschristine

3 weeks post..might get some braids or twists in a few weeks so I probably won't relax again until spring...maybe


----------



## MsCarmenP

17 weeks post. May relax sometime next month. Not sure because I'm back to going hard with my workout, so I've been wearing braids.


----------



## fifigirl

7 weeks post


----------



## TopShelf

12 weeks. Will most likely relax next week.


----------



## Rozlewis

9 weeks post and another 9 weeks to go.


----------



## mrsroberson86

10 weeks post...I'm  texturizing my hair next Tuesday at 11 weeks post... planned on stretching until 24 week or so with the help of box braids, but I just don't have the time to make it to my braider. Welp until next time.


Update~ getting box braids in the morning  so stretching a little bit longer. Hopefully I can make it to 20 weeks post. Will be my first time stretching this long. I typically strength until 12-13 weeks.


----------



## Lilmama1011

2 weeks post relaxer. I plan on relaxing at 10 or 12 weeks


----------



## cynd

tomnikids3 said:


> How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?
> 6 months
> 
> When is your next touch up?
> Now.
> 
> What relaxer will you use?
> Lineage (AMAZING RELAXER)
> 
> Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?
> Self relax.  I notice some salons leave relaxers in way too long.  I have a few steps i take that i learned about in a black hair care book and it has worked very well.
> 
> The book (The Science of Black Hair) recommend that relaxers be done in these steps and i have used these steps several time and see a huge difference:
> 
> Relax
> Rinse
> Reconstruct (aphogee 2 minute is excellent) leave reconstucter in for up to 5 minutes, this will help the hair normalize
> Neutralize, upon neutralizing leave this in for a few minutes (i use Lineage Conditioning Neutralizer excellent doesnt strip or dry hair out)
> Deep, deep, deep condition.  (I used Morrocian Oil Intense hair mask and mix a little Lineage Garlic Condish since garlic good for breakage)
> Wet set
> flat iron roots
> Done!



I just ordered Lineage no lye relaxer and the neutralizing conditioner for the first time.  I hope I like it as much as you do.


----------



## cynd

17 weeks.  Planning to relax this week, unless I change my mind again.


----------



## tomnikids3

cynd said:


> I just ordered Lineage no lye relaxer and the neutralizing conditioner for the first time.  I hope I like it as much as you do.


I have been relaxing since i was 12 so thats 39 years (wow that's scary) but i have used most every one that was out, back in the day was Revlon Realistic, Hawaiian Silky, Dudleys, Mizani, TCB and others, and i have to say Lineage was the best for me.  Didnt burn, or have that rotten egg smell and that neutralizing condish is awesome it doesn't leave hair feeling stripped.


----------



## cynd

tomnikids3 said:


> I have been relaxing since i was 12 so thats 39 years (wow that's scary) but i have used most every one that was out, back in the day was Revlon Realistic, Hawaiian Silky, Dudleys, Mizani, TCB and others, and i have to say Lineage was the best for me.  Didnt burn, or have that rotten egg smell and that neutralizing condish is awesome it doesn't leave hair feeling stripped.



Thanks.  I've had it my Amazon basket for ages and have gone back and forth on whether to try it.  Finally pulled the trigger last night.


----------



## cynd

@tomnikids3

We have a winner! Got it yesterday and relaxed.  Hands down, the best relaxer I've ever done at home.  I even let it air dry and it still looks like I went to a salon.  I'm so glad I read your post. 

Thanks!


----------



## tomnikids3

cynd said:


> @tomnikids3
> 
> We have a winner! Got it yesterday and relaxed.  Hands down, the best relaxer I've ever done at home.  I even let it air dry and it still looks like I went to a salon.  I'm so glad I read your post.
> 
> Thanks!



Im glad it worked out for you like it did for me.  Notice how your hair is not wrecked from it.  I think that neutralizing conditioner is the best too doesn't strip the hair.  I relax  less often now and this one is my staple for good.


----------



## cynd

tomnikids3 said:


> Im glad it worked out for you like it did for me.  Notice how your hair is not wrecked from it.  I think that neutralizing conditioner is the best too doesn't strip the hair.  I relax  less often now and this one is my staple for good.



I was a little apprehensive about the neutralizing conditioner just because it's different so I did use a little my regular neutralizing shampoo., but next time I won't do that.


----------



## Love2Live

Tomorrow I will be 26 weeks post. I have yarn twist right now that will probably be in for about a month. I'll see where it goes from there. I haven't decided if I want to transition.


----------



## sunnieb

7 weeks today. 

Not enough newgrowth to think about relaxing anytime soon.


----------



## KERC1974

10 weeks post relaxer. I may relax at 12 weeks.


----------



## Nayeli

6 weeks. Nothing going on over here.


----------



## Beamodel

38 weeks post relaxer


----------



## Rozlewis

11 weeks and about 8 more to go.


----------



## lavaflow99

33 weeks and probably getting a weave in the next week or two to give myself a break and think about what I want to do next with my hair.


----------



## sunnieb

8 weeks post and still easy peasy.


----------



## Fotchygirl

12 weeks post today, time flies when you put your hair under a weave. Don't know when I'll relax, I'll decide in 2 weeks time when I take down the weave.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz

10 days.....


----------



## mochalocks

Only a few hours post. I relaxed my hair after  one month. 
- I'm so ready for this pixie cut to grow out now too.


----------



## sunnieb

9 weeks post and feeling it a little.

It's my own fault.  I didn't do a mid-week cowash so it felt like I was combing through carpet this morning.

I'll do my regular clarify/moisture shampoo/moisture dc tonight and all should be well again.


----------



## Nayeli

7 weeks past Friday. DC'ed yesterday. Seriously, seriously contemplating color after my next relaxer. When I start getting bored like this anything can happen (from pixie cut to going natural).


----------



## PureSilver

sunnieb said:


> 9 weeks post and feeling it a little.
> 
> It's my own fault.  I didn't do a mid-week cowash so it felt like I was combing through carpet this morning.
> 
> I'll do my regular clarify/moisture shampoo/moisture dc tonight and all should be well again.



I'll be 9 weeks post tomorrow too. My last self relax I underprocessed but I'm dealing with it little by little and have to keep reminding myself the the NG and underprocessed portion needs extra moisture. I would love to go a little longer so I'm considering a weave for 11 weeks. Refreshing it 2x within that period.


----------



## PureSilver

cynd said:


> @tomnikids3
> 
> We have a winner! Got it yesterday and relaxed.  Hands down, the best relaxer I've ever done at home.  I even let it air dry and it still looks like I went to a salon.  I'm so glad I read your post.
> 
> Thanks!



Lineage has been sitting in my cart for a couple weeks as well. I really want to try it for my next relaxer hoping that it will give me great results. If not I'll go back to using my oldie but goodie Motions.


----------



## Rozlewis

12 weeks post and 6 more weeks to go.


----------



## Rozlewis

14 weeks post. I had planned to go to 18 but this new growth is too much. It looks like about 2 inches and I have 4z hair so I am struggling. I will be relaxing next weekend at 15 weeks.


----------



## Beamodel

41 weeks post relaxer


----------



## geekyjade

last relaxer 9/13 (actually it was a corrective relaxer)  
will stretch 12-16 weeks


----------



## sunnieb

11 weeks post. 

I'm thinking of relaxing Thanksgiving week if all goes well.


----------



## Fotchygirl

Will be 15 weeks post this coming Tuesday. I washed and dc'd today after taking down the weave and didn't encounter any problems so I think I'll put in another weave for 8 more weeks and relax in December.


----------



## Babygrowth

21 weeks post. 3 more days til I relax. Pre-parted and twisted today. Can't wait.


----------



## Nayeli

Made my appointment for October 24, at 12 wks. I'm over this stretch already. Wish I could relax tomorrow but my stylist stays booked.


----------



## Lilmama1011

7 weeks and 3 days. Relaxing at 10 to 12 weeks. I always say I will shorten it to 10 weeka and end up doing my normal 12


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I don't remember when my last relaxer was, but it was some time between last September and January. I get a little fuzzy on how I cared for my hair after January but I started my Braidlocs in June and I'll be relaxing almost as soon as I can take these Bradelocs down. I'm just about 90% done, and I have a significant amount of new-growth lol. Possibly 3-4 inches of new-growth.


----------



## Nayeli

Bumped up my relaxer appt. to Monday. Can't wait.


----------



## PureSilver

I'm 11 weeks, will be 12 on Monday, not sure when i'll relax.


----------



## sunnieb

12 weeks post


----------



## sunnieb

14 weeks post.   Still thinking of relaxing Thanksgiving week if my hair let's me.


----------



## tequilad28

19 weeks post. About to get that creamy crack all up in NG tmrw!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

1 week and 1 day. I'm still debating on if I should fix the front part of my hair since it's a drastically different texture then the rest of my hair.


----------



## sunnieb

15 weeks today. 

Think I'll cowash with WEN tonight to soften up my dense newgrowth.


----------



## ElegantElephant

Don't think I'll make it to Thanksgiving. Will probably relax this weekend- 10 weeks


----------



## Lilmama1011

11 weeks post and will be relaxing at 12 weeks or whenever SO is off to help me relax. That's how we do it over here lol


----------



## Nayeli

3 - and incredibly excited to be coloring for the first time this weekend!


----------



## Lilmama1011

Nayeli said:


> 3 - and incredibly excited to be coloring for the first time this weekend!


Really coloring or coloring coloring? Lol


----------



## LovelyRo

I'm 8.5 weeks post and I'm having scalp inflammation and thinning issues so, I won't be relaxing anytime soon.


----------



## ElegantElephant

Relaxed today. Now I'm on the hunt for a daily moisturizer that won't weigh my hair down.  Any suggestions?????


----------



## Nayeli

Lilmama1011 said:


> Really coloring or coloring coloring? Lol



Lololol - "coloring hair" coloring.


----------



## sunnieb

ElegantElephant said:


> Relaxed today. Now I'm on the hunt for a daily moisturizer that won't weigh my hair down.  Any suggestions?????



I use ORS Carrot Oil and/or Neutrogena Triple Moisture daily.  Usually on fresh relaxed hair, I use a minimal amount of each and that gets the job done.

I'm jealous of your fresh relaxer!!!!  I'm 16 weeks post and thinking of relaxing this week just because.  Newgrowth is behaving for the most part, but I'm tired of dealing with it.


----------



## Lilmama1011

ElegantElephant said:


> Relaxed today. Now I'm on the hunt for a daily moisturizer that won't weigh my hair down.  Any suggestions?????


Giovanni direct leave in weightless moisturizer


----------



## Lilmama1011

About to relax right now


----------



## sunnieb

Lilmama1011 said:


> About to relax right now



I just finished and it feels great!


----------



## CluelessJL

Just over 11 weeks since my very, very under processed first self-relaxer. Not sure when I'll be relaxing again yet!


----------



## Beamodel

Friday will make 47 weeks post


----------



## MACGlossChick

I just relaxed today after about 3 months.


----------



## mschristine

15 weeks post relaxer. Got my hair braided last week. I think I'll leave them in for about 10-12 weeks and then get another set for another 10-12 weeks. Trying to grow my hair out for my wedding next year


----------



## Fotchygirl

21 weeks yesterday, longest stretch I've ever done. I would really like to relax close to Christmas, we'll see. Hair knotting and tangling like crazy though.


----------



## LiftedUp

9 and I'll swear I'll be bald headed when I'm done.  I need to go back to when I first joined hair boards and buy some glycerine, s-curl, something 

My hairdresser wants to stretch me to 15 weeks


----------



## divachyk

Hey Ladies! I'm having a flexi 8 hair clip giveaway on my blog. Would love it if you participate. LINK


----------



## Rozlewis

Almost 6 weeks post. Stretching to about 18 weeks. However, my routine usually changes after 8 weeks because the new growth is real.


----------



## sunnieb

1 week post.


----------



## ClassyJSP

I'm not sure but I believe i'm about two months post.


----------



## Beamodel

11 months post


----------



## sunnieb

2 weeks post.

Too early to know when I'll relax again,  but I'm not trying for super long stretches anymore.   I'll relax when my hair "tells" me to.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I'm ready to relax now, but it's barely even been a month. I guess it's this front section of hair that's getting on my nerves.


----------



## divachyk

1 year, 4 months, 20 days according to your my relaxer counter. I'm trying to make it to 2 years post before I officially decide.


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk said:


> 1 year, 4 months, 20 days according to your my relaxer counter. I'm trying to make it to 2 years post before I officially decide.



Wow!  Where has all the time gone?  I remember your last relaxer.  I think another member stretched 2 years and then relaxed again.  I can't remember her name though. 

Love your avi bun!


----------



## divachyk

@sunnieb, time has really flown by. I am tempted to chop of patch of hair to see what it's like to make a good informed decision.


----------



## SuchaLady

sunnieb said:


> Wow!  Where has all the time gone?  I remember your last relaxer.  I think another member stretched 2 years and then relaxed again.  I can't remember her name though.
> 
> Love your avi bun!



That's probably me. I'm hurt you forgot  

But yeah that's me. I relax when I feel like it. If it's every 2 years then heck that's what it is  

No, seriously. If you meant me and forgot I'm really hurt


----------



## SuchaLady

But this stretching stuff. Yeah. I really don't want to be natural  but I never feel like relaxing my hair. Then I end up like 8-12 months post accidentally


----------



## sunnieb

@SuchaLady did you used to have a ponytail in your siggy???  That's who I was thinking about.

I'm terrible with names though!


----------



## PureSilver

I'll be 19 weeks post tomorrow. Attempting a transition of some sorts.


----------



## Aggie

29 weeks post my last Texlax today and 15 to 23 weeks to go. My minimum stretch time is 10 months and 12 is my max....I hope


----------



## Aggie

Oh I'll be using Affirm Fiberguard  (mild) relaxer and I'll be doing a self service.


----------



## divachyk

@sunnieb, I totally forgot to say thank you. Where the heck are my manners. I'm so, so sorry about that.

@SuchaLady, that's my situation. I seriously am not wanting to be natural but I have absolutely no desire to find a salon to do my hair. My last salon visits were blah. I don't want to self-relax either so where does that put me? Wearing wigs until I figure it out.

@Aggie, I love how you relax whenever with no pressure to be on a certain timetable.


----------



## PureSilver

@divachyk you inspire me every week.


----------



## divachyk

@PureSilver, thank you so very much. I truly appreciate your support & compliment. Your transition can go super easy if you follow a regimen that works for you. Do you have a regimen that is working?


----------



## Aggie

divachyk said:


> @sunnieb, I totally forgot to say thank you. Where the heck are my manners. I'm so, so sorry about that.
> 
> @SuchaLady, that's my situation. I seriously am not wanting to be natural but I have absolutely no desire to find a salon to do my hair. My last salon visits were blah. I don't want to self-relax either so where does that put me? Wearing wigs until I figure it out.
> 
> @Aggie, I love how you relax whenever with no pressure to be on a certain timetable.


Thanks @divachyk. I am keeping it simple this go round.


----------



## outspokenwallflower

A little more than 4 weeks.


----------



## SuchaLady

@sunnieb Okay no that wasn't me  Here I go only thinking of myself with all these members huh


----------



## SuchaLady

@divachyk Yep. I know exactly how you feel. I still maintain that if I could have straight hair without relaxing Id be on cloud 9. The relaxer process is what deters me. Not the relaxer  Every so often, or at least once a year , I break down and relax my hair. Sometimes I really feel like giving the entire thing up then I experience that 0 week post relaxer thing and all faith is restored


----------



## PureSilver

@divachyk i believe right now my regimen is very simple. Washing, wigging, cornrowing, scalp oiling and I'll start that cycle over whenever my hair needs a good wash mostly every 3-4 weeks for now.


----------



## divachyk

PureSilver said:


> @divachyk i believe right now my regimen is very simple. Washing, wigging, cornrowing, scalp oiling and I'll start that cycle over whenever my hair needs a good wash mostly every 3-4 weeks for now.



@PureSilver, Yes, that's a great regimen right there. Please keep me posted on your progress and let me know if you have questions. There are several of us stretching indefinitely and we can help you over the humps as you encounter them.


----------



## PureSilver

divachyk said:


> @PureSilver, Yes, that's a great regimen right there. Please keep me posted on your progress and let me know if you have questions. There are several of us stretching indefinitely and we can help you over the humps as you encounter them.


Thank you, I'll be sure to ask when the going get tough. I can't wait to see my curls again. Three years is gonna take too long to get me back to BSL but I by all means must remain consistent.


----------



## divachyk

@PureSilver you can do it! Time will fly by before you know it. I rarely wash my hair and I hardly ever length check nowadays and that helps time fly by. Watching and tracking progess makes the days and weeks go by slow for some reason.


----------



## ForestRose

I'm 14 weeks post. But I'm probably more like 20 week because the relaxer didn't take to my roots well.

I want to self relax. How do you make sure that you don't go over the line of demarcation. I'm worried that if I go over it by a mm that I will have chunks in my hand. Any advice? This will be my 2nd touch up.


----------



## Aggie

I stopped lengh checking for the same reason.  It is exhausting @divachyk.


----------



## sunnieb

xxlalaxx said:


> I'm 14 weeks post. But I'm probably more like 20 week because the relaxer didn't take to my roots well.
> 
> I want to self relax. How do you make sure that you don't go over the line of demarcation. I'm worried that if I go over it by a mm that I will have chunks in my hand. Any advice? This will be my 2nd touch up.



@xxlalaxx Check out my self-relaxing album in my fotki link in my siggy.

When I pre-part my hair, I put a clip at the line of demarcation.  This is where I begin my twist of my previously relaxed hair.  I put the relaxer cream on the hair below the twist.  But, you will always get some relaxer on you previously relaxed hair.  It's inevitable.  They key is to prep your hair to ward off potential damage.  Also, oiling your previously relaxed hair helps.


----------



## sunnieb

3 weeks post and still breezin....


----------



## Fotchygirl

Will be 24 weeks on Tuesday and after today's wash experience I realized I should have taken my own advice and relaxed sooner. My hair is tangled and has lots of ssk's and no matter what I do it keeps sticking to each other. No more long stretches!


----------



## sunnieb

Fotchygirl said:


> Will be 24 weeks on Tuesday and after today's wash experience I realized I should have taken my own advice and relaxed sooner. My hair is tangled and has lots of ssk's and no matter what I do it keeps sticking to each other. No more long stretches!



I may go a while between relaxing, but I'm not doing super long stretches either.   I let my hair tell me when to relax.   Seems to be somewhere between 14 - 18 weeks now. 

But, if my hair needed it before then, I'd do it.


----------



## grow

sunnieb said:


> I may go a while between relaxing, but I'm not doing super long stretches either.   I let my hair tell me when to relax.   Seems to be somewhere between 14 - 18 weeks now.
> 
> But, if my hair needed it before then, I'd do it.


What are some ways that your hair tells your hair tells you it needs to be relaxed?


----------



## sunnieb

grow said:


> What are some ways that your hair tells your hair tells you it needs to be relaxed?



It just doesn't "act" right. 

-tangles way too much
-even when I dc, it feels softer, but I have trouble styling it the following morning 
-when my hair isn't fun anymore
-my daily moisturizer seems to sit on top and not penitrate to the roots
-the place where my newgrowth and previously relaxed hair meet, is all to apparent and looks ridiculous. I can't blend it - even with a curly style.  I don't use direct heat.


----------



## PianoTiles

17 weeks here..i wanted to hold out until the first week of January but my hair is tangled, i have ssk's all over the place, the shrinkage is crazy(im wearing a bun today and its so tiny  ) and i just find myself not enjoying it right now. I might relax this weekend or sometime next week, but debating whether or not i should do a protein treatment before hand...


----------



## danysedai

Friday is my day off and DH will help me this time. Last relaxer was in September before my birthday so about 12 weeks. I didn't wash this last week and I've been moisturizing and sealing with oil including the newgrowth so now I'm worried I'll have too much oil. I'm tempted to dye it and do a rollerset instead and wait until before Christmas. That way I will do a proper protein treatment the week before and left my newgrowth alone without build up. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## CluelessJL

16 weeks since my seriously underprocessed self relaxer. 33 weeks since last salon relaxer.

Some days I quite like my new growth and wonder if I could transition. Other days I get incredibly frustrated with not being able to produce or maintain a neat style without flat ironing.

I will need some prep time for a relaxer though, as I haven't been looking after my hair over the past few weeks since my dog died. Worrying about my hair still feels a bit trivial, but I need to start getting back to normal. I want to enjoy my hair again.


----------



## ladybevy

I am 11 weeks post. I usually relax at 12 weeks but plan to stretch a bit longer this time. Try to go until the beginning of the year. We will see how that goes.


----------



## flyygirlll2

14 months post


----------



## Rozlewis

9 weeks post trying to make it to 20 weeks which would be the end of February I think.


----------



## grow

sunnieb said:


> It just doesn't "act" right.
> 
> -tangles way too much
> -even when I dc, it feels softer, but I have trouble styling it the following morning
> -when my hair isn't fun anymore
> -my daily moisturizer seems to sit on top and not penitrate to the roots
> -the place where my newgrowth and previously relaxed hair meet, is all to apparent and looks ridiculous. I can't blend it - even with a curly style.  I don't use direct heat.



Thank you so much @sunnieb !!!! THAT is what I've experienced too. As a matter of fact, I'm beginning to think that stretching is no longer for me. Last time I did that seriously, I got to nearly 5 months and though my hair had grown to nearly MBL, there had been so much breakage that I had cut it up to SL. Now I'm near BSL and seriously wondering what advantages stretching really has.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My last relaxer was before my birthday in October and I'll hopefully get to relax it this weekend coming up.


----------



## Beamodel

Officially 1 year post as of yesterday...

I'm not sure when or if I will relax.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

2 days post. Next relaxer will probably be in February.


----------



## Rozlewis

Almost 11 weeks post (last relaxer was in October). Planning to go to 20 weeks (early March). We will see how it goes. However, this last roller set has my new growth so smooth. This might be the ticket for me.


----------



## danysedai

I relaxed last Sunday at 15 weeks post. Full BSL now inching to MBL.


----------



## L.Brown1114

I'm chopping off my bleached ends soon after a few months and then relaxing and starting fresh. I have been natural but not because I want to be but because I had to at the time. So excited to do research on relaxers!


----------



## PureSilver

Currently 22 weeks and counting. I feel like @divachyk. Not feeling a relaxer anytime soon.


----------



## divachyk

CONGRATS for making it to 22!!! @PureSilver


----------



## PureSilver

Thank you. It's not my first time though. I did 25 weeks years ago.


----------



## divachyk

It's still a celebration because no two stretches are alike so it's a big deal to make it here @PureSilver


----------



## Fotchygirl

2 weeks post and wash days are a BREEZE! What a refreshing change from being 20 something weeks post.


----------



## PureSilver

Yes I concur. It's been really easy since wigs are my best friend. 


divachyk said:


> It's still a celebration because no two stretches are alike so it's a big deal to make it here @PureSilver


----------



## sunnieb

Almost 6 weeks post and still easy breezy over here.

Washed/dc'd yesterday, and enjoying it today.


----------



## divachyk

Where's @Nix08?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Will be 15 Months Post 12/26.


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk said:


> Where's @Nix08?



I saw her somewhere.......

@Nix08 where you at?


----------



## divachyk

@sunnieb, how you been?


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk said:


> @sunnieb, how you been?



@divachyk I'm doing great!  Taking a break from Christmas stuff before cranking up again. 

How are you?  Is your dh doing ok?


----------



## Nix08

Hey ladies @divachyk @sunnieb !  I've been lurking but vowing to get back into my hair....this is probably my first post on this new site!
My hair is a mess,  worse than when I first joined the board    ah well new beginnings!!


----------



## divachyk

sunnieb said:


> @divachyk I'm doing great!  Taking a break from Christmas stuff before cranking up again.
> 
> How are you?  Is your dh doing ok?



@sunnieb I took a much needed break not too long ago. Life just got a little too much. Dh is doing good. His latest exam was scary == the dr believes what they seen was a false positive a month or so ago so we're back on that again. Gotta go back to the dr in 7 months to make sure all is well. It makes me sick to my stomach to think about it so I block it out of my mind. How's your dh?


----------



## divachyk

Nix08 said:


> Hey ladies @divachyk @sunnieb !  I've been lurking but vowing to get back into my hair....this is probably my first post on this new site!
> My hair is a mess,  worse than when I first joined the board    ah well new beginnings!!



Hey honey! I'm sure it's still beautiful @Nix08.


----------



## sunnieb

Nix08 said:


> Hey ladies @divachyk @sunnieb !  I've been lurking but vowing to get back into my hair....this is probably my first post on this new site!
> My hair is a mess,  worse than when I first joined the board    ah well new beginnings!!



@Nix08 Yes, 2016 will be a new beginning!  Stay on the hair board and post your ups and downs.  You can do this!  So glad you are back! 



divachyk said:


> @sunnieb I took a much needed break not too long ago. Life just got a little too much. Dh is doing good. His latest exam was scary == the dr believes what they seen was a false positive a month or so ago so we're back on that again. Gotta go back to the dr in 7 months to make sure all is well. It makes me sick to my stomach to think about it so I block it out of my mind. How's your dh?



@divachyk eek!  I forgot to reply!  Sending positive vibes your way and hoping that positive result was really and truly FALSE.  Those Dr exams are the worst!  Since I've been off, I went with dh to his last appointment and the results weren't scary, but not so good either.  He's not to the point where he has to go back to the long term hospital, but we've got to make some changes (nutrition, overall health) to get back on track.  And he's been lazy with his meds - that could account for the downturn in his bloodwork,   So I'm back to being the medication 'B'.  He rolls his eyes at me, but I don't care.   Next appointment is in 2 weeks, so we should know more then.

On to hair stuff!  I'm 7 weeks post and only did a cowash earlier this week.  Plan to wash/dc today.


----------



## Rozlewis

12 weeks post and it is getting rough around these parts. Pushing for 20 weeks but we shall see.


----------



## Sanity

4 weeks post
Next Relaxer is April 20th 2016


----------



## CluelessJL

19 weeks post. No real urge to relax at the moment!


----------



## divachyk

Positive vibes and prayers for you and dh @sunnieb. We claim better health for 2016! Medication "B" is what keeps him healthy so he better deal with it!  I like that name...too cute.


----------



## divachyk

Alright ladies, truth moment....I striving to meet 24 months post (I'm almost 19 months post right now). Once at the 24 month point, I will decide what I will do: relax or transition. I love relaxed hair but my hair is doing great things right now so the decision will be hard if this goodness continues.


----------



## Saludable84

divachyk said:


> Alright ladies, truth moment....I striving to meet 24 months post (I'm almost 19 months post right now). Once at the 24 month point, I will decide what I will do: relax or transition. I love relaxed hair but my hair is doing great things right now so the decision will be hard if this goodness continues.


The way my volume is set up, I just can't find it in my heart to turn back around and relax this joint lol


----------



## divachyk

Saludable84 said:


> The way my volume is set up, I just can't find it in my heart to turn back around and relax this joint lol


 you're so silly....I feel ya! @Saludable84


----------



## sunnieb

8 weeks post. 

Think I'll go another 4 weeks and assess when I'll do my next relaxer at that time.


----------



## cynd

18 weeks post. I plan to go until at least 20 weeks and see how I feel at that point.


----------



## MsCarmenP

I'm at 15 weeks. I'm really hoping I can go until March for my next touchup. I plan to do back to back crochet installs until then.


----------



## ladybevy

2 weeks post and loving it. My wash days are such a breeze.


----------



## 25Nona

12 weeks post today.  I usually relax at 9 - 10 weeks, but I have been wanting to switch up my relaxer and I am not really sure what I should go with.  I use Precise no-lye, and have used it prob for the last 15 years...ggeeesh...last year I tried switching and used ORS professional no-lye.  I don't think it agreed with my hair because shortly after my hair started to take a turn for the worse so I went back to using Precise.  But now my hair is under processed in certain areas of the length.   I just want to find a relaxer that I love and since I am so uncertain right now on what I want to switch to I have been holding out relaxing.


----------



## CluelessJL

Now at 20 weeks...still not sure what I'm doing!


----------



## Aggie

I'll be 35 weeks post tomorrow and still have a minimum of 9 weeks to a maximum of 17 weeks to go before my next texlaxer. After my next texlaxer, I think I'll do one once every 6-8 months instead of once every 10-12 months. I don't know, maybe...not sure yet though.


----------



## Rozlewis

13 weeks post and pushing it till 20 weeks post. I am loving the fullness of my hair after doing a roller set today. One of the best ones yet. At this point in my stretch I have to do roller sets every week to keep this new growth under control.


----------



## MzSwift

I'm about 9 weeks post.  I usually have a hard time with this b/c I don't typically count weeks.  I relaxed about mid-November and I plan to relax in March.  Not yet sure when in  March I'm going to relax; depends on how my hair is doing.  Hoping to keep it straight more in order to help with the stretch.


----------



## Nix08

1 hour post....touch up took well!


----------



## sunnieb

Nix08 said:


> 1 hour post....touch up took well!


----------



## 25Nona

13 weeks and still counting


----------



## sunnieb

9 weeks post.

I kinda get the feeling that Imma relax right at 12 weeks.  My newgrowth seems denser and more tangled this go-round. 

I still want to at least go to 12 weeks and see.


----------



## SuchaLady

I'll likely relax Friday. Unless I just don't feel like it


----------



## sunnieb

SuchaLady said:


> I'll likely relax Friday. Unless I just don't feel like it



I love being a self relaxer!


----------



## Kindheart

I m 11 weeks post will stretch to 19 my hair is damaged by bleach and dye at the moment so don't want to add any more damage.


----------



## Rozlewis

15 weeks post. I have learned a lot and continue to learn how to manage this new growth.  Planning to go till 24 weeks. These roller sets are really helping with this stretch.


----------



## CICI24

I am two weeks post. I will not relax until May 15.


----------



## sunnieb

10 weeks and already over my hair. 

Thinking of relaxing Valentines weekend or President's Day weekend.


----------



## Babysaffy

15 weeks post and feeling like crap for wanting to relax and wanting to transition too.


----------



## CodeRed

I thought this was cute:

https://www.tumblr.com/search/relaxed hair can grow too

What I Hear on The Daily about Relaxed Hair
“*Your hair is relaxed? Wow, you must hate your culture”*

*




*



*“You must really hate yourself if you put chemicals in your hair”*

*



*

“You just wanna be white”.







“You gonna end up bald if you keep relaxing your hair”







“Why aren’t you grateful for what God gave you?”







ANDDDDDD, last but not least…

“Relaxed hair is unhealthy and can’t grow long. Why’d you waste your time?”







I have nothing against natural hair. I think its gorgeous actually. Just not on me in particular. So I don’t hate it, I love it. Just didn’t love mine and it was difficult to handle. Ladies, wear a weave or wig if you want to. Rock your natural hair if you want to. Pull out yor ‘creamy crack’ if you want to. Its YOUR hair, YOUR decision.

Oh, and this goes out for one of my old friends who said something similar to the last post above…



















Yeah, you were sooooo right. Relaxed hair IS unhealthy and can’t grow. *inserts annoyed eye roll*. True, ONLY if you don’t take care of it. By that, I mean don’t jus throw a relaxer on it and call it a day. Start a regimen, and take care of it.(Making one similar to Natural hair to just so people can understand I ain’t bashing natural hair)


----------



## itsjusthair88

I'm 9-weeks post at the moment, but I think I am going to relax at 12 weeks and do a corrective, because I just feel like this wasn't the level of "straightness" I wanted. IDK, honestly, I have (accidentally) in the past stretched relaxers for 6 months and transitioned to natural so I know I can jut go forever and ever without one lol

I want to make FULL MBL this year AND get my texlaxed hair to a texture I like, so I am trying to weigh my options.


----------



## Aggie

Oooh chile, I will be 38 weeks post tomorrow and truthfully, I think I'll end up texlaxing at 40 weeks. I don't think I'll make the whole 12 months this time around.

My hair is super thick and getting harder to manage by the day. Thankfully I keep it plait in celies under wigs because if I didn't, it would be one big hot mess right about now This may be due to doing inversions, exercise and my vitamin regimen.

Plus my big tub of Affirm Fiberguard mild lye relaxer is only good until October 2018. That might seem like a long way away but I dont relax often enough to use it up before the expiry date. Soooo, I'll mildly texlax every 4-5 months so I can use it all up in time. This way I can henna my hair more often too.


----------



## Aggie

Kindheart said:


> I m 11 weeks post will stretch to 19 my hair is damaged by bleach and dye at the moment so don't want to add any more damage.


Make sure to do some protein treatments on your hair to restore it's strength @Kindheart okay?


----------



## Beamodel

@CodeRed 
Lawd that's some beautiful hair. BOOM!!!


----------



## irisak

I'm almost 12 weeks post. I want to try and stretch until closer to my birthday in March.


----------



## Babysaffy

16 weeks and one day post..this morning I bought the relaxer and everything I need to retouch..but I'm still thinking about it.


----------



## TLC1020

Currently 25 weeks post not sure when I'm going to relax..


----------



## beloved1bx

Currently 14 weeks post and it's looking like I'm going to have to self relax for the first time in years next weekend...i'm scurred...


----------



## QueenAmaka

QueenAmaka said:


> One day post relaxer. Relaxing again at the end of July.



Ha! My last relaxer was April 24. I never relaxed in July. I am undecided about whether I am going to relax again or not...


----------



## mz.rae

Two weeks post will probably relax again in the summer.


----------



## nerdography

I'm currently 7 weeks post; I have about a 1/2" of new growth. I'm hoping to stretch another 7 weeks and touching up March 26. I'm still deciding if I'm going to do it myself or if I'm going to pay someone to do it.


----------



## Aggie

38.5 weeks post today


----------



## Rozlewis

17 weeks post and going strong. I definitely cannot air dry at this point. I must roller set to help with controlling this new growth.


----------



## sunnieb

12 weeks post today and I'm ready to relax. 

As soon as I have the time, it's ON!


----------



## Aggie

I'll be 39 weeks on Sunday and I will have one more week to go before texlaxing day


----------



## Rozlewis

18 weeks post and it is starting to be a struggle. I had a lot of shed hairs this time so I decided to blow dry on cold air and flat iron. I wanted to see my hair and progress which gives me the motivation to hold off from relaxing for another 6 weeks. This will be my longest stretch. Not sure I will make it but I sure will try.


----------



## Aggie

I'll be 40 weeks post tomorrow and I was going to texlax but my French Perm stabilizer hasn't arrived as yet soooo, it's put off for another time.....again! 

No worries, my hair, believe it or not, is still quite manageable because of my timely prepooing and deep conditioning. I may wait another 2 weeks. I'll update later.


----------



## Nayeli

Relaxing Monday at 18 wks to the day. Was trying to make it to 21 but my hair won't let me be great.


----------



## Aggie

I texlaxed my hair today at 41 weeks post finally. It was so soft last month and all of a sudden, the new growth just went crazy. I wonder if it had anything to do with the inversions I did in December, January and February? Hmm!

Anyway, I used Affirm Fiberguard mild lye relaxer mixed with sunflower oil, Keracare Restorative Mask and some Chi silk infusion serum. I used Affirm Sustenance treatment as my 5 minute protein treatment followed with my Affirm normalizing poo and French Perm Stabilizer Plus.

I mixed a little of the Keracare 5 in 1 Reconstructor and Keracare Restorative Mask with Mizani Moisturefuse as my deep treatment for 20 minutes under hooded dryer. Redken Anti snap as my leave-in.


----------



## sunnieb

14 weeks and still haven't relaxed!

No time. Will have to cowash tonight to keep newgrowth happy.


----------



## Rozlewis

19 weeks post but I am not doing anything to my hair since I will be traveling on business next week and I flat ironed last week. I plan to relax at 25 weeks which will be right before Easter.


----------



## Fotchygirl

11 weeks post today, now washing my hair braided and in sections. No tangling and matting this way. I wish I had started doing this a long time ago. I would have been far lengthwise by now as most of my setbacks happened at many weeks post on wash days. Oh well, better late than never!


----------



## ladybevy

I am going on 9 weeks post. I have alot of new growth but I am keeping it soft and moisturized. I usually relax at 12 weeks but I might go a bit longer this time.


----------



## fifigirl

19 weeks post relaxer! I am torn between going natural when i see how my hair is thriving especially with my going ayurvedic about 80% of the time,  , trimming and dusting as it needs, on my hair for the past few weeks.....but then again, i miss straight hair and no, i'm not interested in flat ironing my hair....my hair is in braids which i weave up to create a smooth outline for my wigs


----------



## sunnieb

15 weeks tomorrow.  Gotta relax as soon as I can before my newgrowth and previously relaxed hair start a war!


----------



## Aggie

sunnieb said:


> 15 weeks tomorrow.  Gotta relax as soon as I can before my newgrowth and previously relaxed hair start a war!


Girl you're doing great at 15 weeks. I'm only attempting maybe 16 to 20 weeks this time around depending on which is tougher to complete. I pray it's at 20 weeks though.


----------



## sunnieb

Aggie said:


> Girl you're doing great at 15 weeks. I'm only attempting maybe 16 to 20 weeks this time around depending on which is tougher to complete. I pray it's at 20 weeks though.



Thanks girlie!

I'm trying not to complain, BUT, it's getting tough!  My weekends have been busy and I don't like to rush my relaxer application.  I'm seriously contemplating taking a vacation day just to relax my hair.


----------



## Rozlewis

20 weeks post. I will texlax at week 25.


----------



## tequilad28

22 weeks. Im not sure when ill get a touchup. We will see atleast 4 more weeks because i want to give my hair a break from the creamy crack. Plus Ive experienced some breakage at the root from crochet braids that was supposed to be my protective style


----------



## sunnieb

16 weeks today and I'm so DONE!

Cowashed last night and my hair resisted everything!   That's it.  I'm listening to my hair and taking action. 

I don't care if I have to stay up til midnight, I'm relaxing within the next few days.

I'll try to post a pic of my newgrowth from this morning.


----------



## mz.rae

Will be 6 weeks post Saturday!!


----------



## Sanity

Sanity said:


> 4 weeks post
> Next Relaxer is April 20th 2016


I changed my Relaxer date to May 14th! 24 weeks! Whew! I am 14 in 10 more to go!


----------



## Rozlewis

21 weeks post. Staying the course till week 25. I can see light at the end of the tunnel. I pray that this coming wash day is kind to me.


----------



## irisak

I'm 16 weeks post and a weird thing has happened....I fell in love with my new growth. This has been my easiest stretch ever. I'm still going to texlax either this weekend or next but now I'm debating if I want to continue long stretches or if I'm actually going to transition. I'll decide with the next stretch.


----------



## Fotchygirl

13 weeks post on Monday and definitely relaxing sometime next week. No more long stretches for me. I have lost too much hair.


----------



## PianoTiles

11-ish weeks I guess? I dunno when im going to relax again...I wanna make it to end of April/Early May but I dont think I can.

I had some Senegalese twists in my hair for almost 2 and a half months...took then out yesterday. Today I shampoo'd, used Aphogee 2-Step, and deep conditioned with KeraCare Humecto...yall, my hair was so tangled, and I lost sooo much hair trying to detangle and I blame myself...I wasn't taking good enough care of my hair while I was wearing the twists. I moisturized everyday, but I got lazy and stopped DC'ing for whatever reason...sigh.. 
I also have a lot of shrinkage, so maybe thats making my hair look worse than what it actually is? I really wanna get past APL. Im not enjoying doing my hair anymore...the thicker my hair gets(and it definitely is increasing in thickness!) the more I just dont want to touch my hair because it hurts my scalp sooooo much to even comb it. It tangles all the time, washing it takes forever. Blow drying? Good lord--takes forever!! Im texlaxing my hair, and im loving thickness but its so overwhelming and painful and im wondering if I should just go over the texlaxed portion my next touch up and smooth some of it out? But not to the point that it's bone straight...
Im literally sitting here debating whether or not I should just relax this upcoming week, or throw some box braids in and wait it out a little while longer...I just have to make myself deep condition if I do put in the boxbraids--and trust me, this experience will help motivate me to keep up with it! 

Sorry for the rant yall lol


----------



## 11228

I'm 10 weeks this coming week. It is when I start listening to my hair as to when to retouch. As of my last wash, I feel I could go another 4 weeks. If the condition of my new growth dictates otherwise on my next wash, oh well, I'm ready to take action. 

I am toying with the idea of jumping on the henna/indigo bandwagon after my next application. If it loosens my curls like it seem to happen to most, I can stretch longer.


----------



## sunnieb

I know myself so well! 

I took off today and tomorrow to do stuff. Here I sit neutralizing after rinsing out my relaxer. 

Fifteen minutes until midnight!


----------



## sunnieb

Oh!  I'm about 10 minutes post!


----------



## Rozlewis

I think I am going to relax one week earlier than expected. I will be 23 weeks post (my longest stretch) and I am sick of my hair looking a mess. This weekend at 22 weeks I will clarify, do a protein treatment and flat iron to get ready for my relaxer the following week.


----------



## irisak

I'm less than a week post. I texlaxed last weekend. Its so nice to be able to feel water on my scalp again.


----------



## sunnieb

irisak said:


> I'm less than a week post. I texlaxed last weekend. Its so nice to be able to feel water on my scalp again.



YES! 

I'd gotten used to playing in my newgrowth, but now I put my hand up there and......nuthin!


----------



## Rozlewis

Texlaxed yesterday and it feels so good. I always get so nervous before I texlax but this one turned out really good.


----------



## sunnieb

Be 2 weeks post tomorrow and I'm still enjoying my straight hair swang!

Did I mention that I'm claiming MBL?  Well, I am.  Even after my trim most of my hair is hitting right at MBL, so I'm claiming it!


----------



## tequilad28

25 weeks still going strong


----------



## SuchaLady

30 minutes post


----------



## Fotchygirl

15 weeks post. I decided to wait until end of March when my sister will be able to do it. No more salon relaxers for me, those people are too rough.


----------



## SuchaLady

Oh my gosh my hair is amazing. I love my natural hair and know I have gone back and forth many times about becoming heat straightened but what I'm experiencing right now is awesome  I can't wait for my blowout Saturday.


----------



## sunnieb

@SuchaLady dontcha love that feeling! 

When my hair is this straight I can literally slap somebody with it if I wanted to!


----------



## SuchaLady

Yep @sunnieb this is wonderful  I got pretty consistent results too which I am glad about as well.


----------



## Beamodel

I'm starting to reconsider this "transition" or this "extended stretch". It's been 15 months since my last relaxer. 

I will never wear my hair in its natural state. I'm starting to feel as though I'm doing more harm by straightening my hair every two weeks vs applying a relaxer every four months. 

I'm really contemplating going back. I'm not about that wig life. I tried it and it's not me at all. I'm not about that weave life either. I only like braids but I can't live in braids for the remainder of my life... Ugh!


----------



## sunnieb

3 weeks post and still breezin.

Plan to relax around the 4th of July - or sooner if I feel like it.


----------



## mzhotniz86

9 weeks and I am trying to stretch past my regular 13/14. I want to relax after july


----------



## Lymegreen

4 weeks post.  Plan to relax at 7 weeks. 

I've been relaxing at 7 weeks for the last 3 relaxers with no problem!  My stylist does a great job with it.


----------



## ladybevy

I'm 1 week post. Enjoying my hair. Had it down and out most of the time this past week.


----------



## L.Brown1114

Beamodel said:


> I'm starting to reconsider this "transition" or this "extended stretch". It's been 15 months since my last relaxer.
> 
> I will never wear my hair in its natural state. I'm starting to feel as though I'm doing more harm by straightening my hair every two weeks vs applying a relaxer every four months.
> 
> I'm really contemplating going back. I'm not about that wig life. I tried it and it's not me at all. I'm not about that weave life either. I only like braids but I can't live in braids for the remainder of my life... Ugh!



I literally could have written this post. This was EXACTLY my thoughts. I wound up relaxing and in so glad I did. I've gotten heat damage before and that hair versus my relaxed hair I could tell that the heat damaged hair was just that...damaged. My relaxed hair was just fine minding its own business. It was happy as long as it had some type of protein and other than that it was good to go. Also my style choices opened up and I didn't have to base everything around my hair. 

For example if I didn't do my natural hair the night before I would have to do a puff. I get lazier at night. Once I relaxed I didn't do my hair last night and woke up and was able to easily get a curling iron and there some pretty curls in my hair in 15 mins. I missed that so much. I was walking around with a puff 90% of the time. I couldn't do it anymore I like my haired layed honey and switched up


----------



## Beamodel

L.Brown1114 said:


> I literally could have written this post. This was EXACTLY my thoughts. I wound up relaxing and in so glad I did. I've gotten heat damage before and that hair versus my relaxed hair I could tell that the heat damaged hair was just that...damaged. My relaxed hair was just fine minding its own business. It was happy as long as it had some type of protein and other than that it was good to go. Also my style choices opened up and I didn't have to base everything around my hair.
> 
> For example if I didn't do my natural hair the night before I would have to do a puff. I get lazier at night. Once I relaxed I didn't do my hair last night and woke up and was able to easily get a curling iron and there some pretty curls in my hair in 15 mins. I missed that so much. I was walking around with a puff 90% of the time. I couldn't do it anymore I like my haired layed honey and switched up



Lol... Hair layed. I know what you mean. I'm pretty sure I'm gonna relax again. Just undecided on when. I agree with everything you said in your post. I'm glad someone understands my story. Thanks for sharing


----------



## L.Brown1114

Beamodel said:


> Lol... Hair layed. I know what you mean. I'm pretty sure I'm gonna relax again. Just undecided on when. I agree with everything you said in your post. I'm glad someone understands my story. Thanks for sharing



Yeah no problem! I know you didn't ask but I had to chime in lol


----------



## SuchaLady

Beamodel said:


> Lol... Hair layed. I know what you mean. I'm pretty sure I'm gonna relax again. Just undecided on when. I agree with everything you said in your post. I'm glad someone understands my story. Thanks for sharing



Back to the dark side?


----------



## L.Brown1114

Sorry I'm new to this thread. Why does everyone love the French perm stabilizer?


----------



## Beamodel

SuchaLady said:


> Back to the dark side?



Lol. I honestly love the dark side. Being natural or half natural is cool but I think it's time to go back. My relaxed hair was long and healthy. 

All you have to do is maintain it just as you maintain natural hair.


----------



## sunnieb

6 weeks post.......


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I think when I relax my hair it'll be as close to bone straight as I can get it without damaging my hair lol.


----------



## TeeMBL

24 weeks post now....and AVJ+distilled water+glycerin have made this stretch a breeze.

I have no idea when I'll touch up but I have to do buns or french rolls until I do.


----------



## sunnieb

whosthatcurl said:


> I think when I relax my hair it'll be as close to bone straight as I can get it without damaging my hair lol.



Now that's my kind of touch up! 

Since I don't relax as often as I did years ago, I relax as bone skrait (yes, skrait) as I can!

The newgrowth always fills right back in and my hair is fine.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@sunnieb I'm in the market for a new relaxer, and I don't remember which one you use. Which one is it again?


----------



## sunnieb

whosthatcurl said:


> @sunnieb I'm in the market for a new relaxer, and I don't remember which one you use. Which one is it again?



Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp.  Love that stuff!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

sunnieb said:


> Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp.  Love that stuff!


Thanks! I'll definitely keep it in mind. My current relaxer (Vitale Sensitive Scalp) seems to have gotten "weaker" and didn't really relax my hair.


----------



## Aggie

I'm 8.5 weeks post my last texlaxer and have 11.5 weeks to go until the next one unless my hair acts up real bad and in that case, I will have to move it up to 8.5 weeks more to go instead. My aim is to texlax every 17 to 20 weeks moving forward, whichever is easiest.


----------



## ParagonTresses

sunnieb said:


> How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? About 5-6 weeks
> 
> When is your next touch up? I don't really keep up, whenever my hair starts breaking and shedding a lot....about every 4-5 months
> 
> What relaxer will you use? Phytospecific Index 1
> 
> Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? I self relax. Been doing it for years, aside from my 3-4 years being natural.


----------



## sunnieb

7 weeks post. 

Still thinking I'll relax around 4th of July if all continuesto go well.


----------



## Sanity

Relaxed yesterday! 21 weeks! Next Relaxer will be 9/14/16


----------



## Aggie

I'm 10 weeks post and it looks like I can go to my longest projected stretch of 20 weeks by the way my hair currently feels. That could change to 17 weeks but for now it's 20 weeks. I might even go for 22 weeks if all goes well, but we shall see.


----------



## sunnieb

9 weeks post and I'm starting to feel that kinky layer of newgrowth taking hold of my scalp.  Gotta stay on top of my hair game to keep it in check and detangled. 

@Sanity Don't know how you made it to 21 weeks!  I couldn't take it!


----------



## Aggie

I'm at 11.5 weeks post today and 8.5 to go before my next texlaxer.


----------



## Sanity

sunnieb said:


> 9 weeks post and I'm starting to feel that kinky layer of newgrowth taking hold of my scalp.  Gotta stay on top of my hair game to keep it in check and detangled.
> 
> @Sanity Don't know how you made it to 21 weeks!  I couldn't take it!


It took a wing and Alot of Praying! Lol


----------



## angelmilk

I'm coming up on 8 weeks post on Friday....my goal is to make it to 22-23 weeks post. I wonder if this is too big a goal considering 8 weeks ago was my first relaxer ever. It's just that all the relaxed gurus say stretch as long as possible so that's what I'm trying to do.


----------



## sunnieb

10 weeks post and still hanging in there......


----------



## Beamodel

*18 MONTHS*
Good Lawd! I still plan on relaxing again. I've just been too lazy to do it. I miss my straight hair.


----------



## Rozlewis

8 weeks post planning to go to 26 weeks which will be in September.


----------



## sunnieb

11 weeks post.  Will go at least another 3 weeks and decide when I'll relax again.


----------



## tequilad28

3 days! It was the longest 29 weeks ever.


----------



## Queensheba88

24 weeks post!


----------



## sunnieb

tequilad28 said:


> 3 days! It was the longest 29 weeks ever.



Wow! Did you post pics?

I'm 12 weeks post. Thinking I might make it until 4th of July weekend if all goes well.


----------



## Rozlewis

10 weeks post. Trying to go to mid-September which will be 26 weeks.


----------



## nicki6

7 weeks post and I will self relax with Silk Elements tomorrow


----------



## Lymegreen

I've been having success with the 7week mark.  However, I very rarely use direct heat. 
I'm 5 weeks post and plan to relax at 7 weeks.


----------



## sunnieb

13 weeks and I thought all was well, but I noticed a little breakage tonight.  

I've been bunning and keeping my ends moist, so not sure what's going on.   I'm doing a protein dc now. 

Will reassess in a few days.   I have all my relaxer supplies on hand if I decide to relax earlier than expected.


----------



## Fotchygirl

Hi Ladies, I'm 8 weeks post and don't know when I'll relax. Maybe I'll go to 16 weeks.


----------



## TayMac

I'm just about 7 weeks post. I plan to get a crochet braids install soon.  

I will likely relax at 14 weeks depending on what my hair says.


----------



## ClassyJSP

1 week post next relaxer 7-8 weeks from now


----------



## Rozlewis

11 weeks post. Planning to stretch till 20 weeks or 26 weeks depending on how she behaves.


----------



## Aggie

I'll be 15 weeks tomorrow and will have 5-7 weeks to go (20-22 weeks) before I'm due to texlax again. My hair is still doing very well at the moment so 5-7 weeks should be a breeze.


----------



## sunnieb

14 weeks and I plan to wait until 4th of July weekend, but really at this point, I'll relax as soon as I have time.  Newgrowth is off the chain!


----------



## sunnieb

How much newgrowth are y'all dealing with? Imma try to post a pic of mine from tonight. I'm tired of it.


----------



## MileHighDiva

sunnieb said:


> How much newgrowth are y'all dealing with? Imma try to post a pic of mine from tonight. I'm tired of it.
> View attachment 363671


Does your hair naturally grow in with those lil locs at the root? If so, your hair would be FIYAH with locs or sister locs.  Or, do you manually do that for style?

Looks nice!


----------



## sunnieb

MileHighDiva said:


> Does your hair naturally grow in with those lil locs at the root? If so, your hair would be FIYAH with locs or sister locs.  Or, do you manually do that for style?
> 
> Looks nice!



Yeah girl, and therein lies my relaxer stretching problem! 

My hair is naturally like this (thanks Dad!), so it's a constant battle with my relaxed hair. 

I do plan to go natural in a few years. I'm curious to see what I'll look like with those coils everywhere.


----------



## 11228

9 weeks and I'm starting to see breakage. 

This is might be unpopular but I have no use for my natural hair. It is just so unmanageable.


----------



## Aggie

16 weeks post today and I have 4-6 weeks to go. I did a demi permanent color on my hair this morning and will need about 2 mild protein treatments before texlaxing.


----------



## sunnieb

11228 said:


> 9 weeks and I'm starting to see breakage.
> 
> This is might be unpopular but I have no use for my natural hair. It is just so unmanageable.



I'm still seeing breakage too!

Don't know why.   That's another reason I'm ready to relax.


----------



## Rozlewis

12 weeks post with a lot more to go to hit 26 weeks.


----------



## 11228

sunnieb said:


> I'm still seeing breakage too!
> 
> Don't know why.   That's another reason I'm ready to relax.


This is my go to style post 12 weeks but I'm starting early this cycle


----------



## sunnieb

Ok, bump this.  Imma plan on relaxing next weekend.  I'm gathering my relaxer supplies now.


----------



## Sosoothing

sunnieb said:


> Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp.  Love that stuff!



 Is this a lye relaxer?


----------



## sunnieb

Sosoothing said:


> Is this a lye relaxer?



No-lye


----------



## jasmyne14

I'm 9 weeks post and I'm deep conditioning at least 2 times a week now as my hair gets really dry even when I m/s


----------



## Aggie

I'm 17 weeks post today and have 3-5 weeks to go.

Truthfully, my hair feels really good and I believe I can most likely make it to 26 weeks post before I may need to texlax again. We'll see


----------



## sunnieb

15 weeks post and relaxing in a few hours.


----------



## 11228

sunnieb said:


> 15 weeks post and relaxing in a few hours.



Wish I were in your shoes!


----------



## divachyk

How did the relaxer go @sunnieb?


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk said:


> How did the relaxer go @sunnieb?



Perfect!  I feel 5 lbs lighter! 

I think I'm going to trim back to full BSL though.   I had some breakage this time and I need to get that in check.


----------



## divachyk

@sunnieb, glad it went good. Sorry about your breakage. Do you know what might have caused it?


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk said:


> @sunnieb, glad it went good. Sorry about your breakage. Do you know what might have caused it?



Mostly laziness.   I have to do better overall throughout my relaxer stretch.   I start off good, them fall off around 6 weeks post.  My hair starts rebelling and I get back on track around 10 weeks post.

I'm happy being BSL, if this is all the length I get, I'm good.


----------



## divachyk

@sunnieb, laziness is a real struggle. We mean well but sometimes you just don't feel up to it.


----------



## sunnieb

divachyk said:


> @sunnieb, laziness is a real struggle. We mean well but sometimes you just don't feel up to it.



Girl, who you tellin'?  I keep trying, but it's hard sometimes.  You understand more than most about dealing with dh health struggles, work, family, life - haircare gets moved waaay down the list.  But, I have to look out for me as well, so do you.

Like today, I had no problem swooping my hair into a cute side pony.  We've been out all day and just got back.  It was a lazy style, but whateves.


----------



## divachyk

@sunnieb, exactly! I've had my own medical challenges over the past few months.  We must take care of ourselves for sure. I'm guilty of letting my hair go when life isn't right. During those moments, hair is the least of my worry. I bet that side pony was everything though.


----------



## sunnieb

1 week post.


----------



## SuchaLady

I relax next Tuesday. My hair is acting out.


----------



## Rozlewis

14 weeks post. Trying to make it 12 more weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

21 Months Post Today.  No plans to relax in the immediate future.


----------



## SuchaLady

Twenty minutes post  I have so many different levels of processed hair on my head  As long as it's not over processed I'm fine. I've been toying with the idea of blow drying after every wash anyway. My hair isn't feeling air drying anymore.


----------



## 11228

I need a refresher on taming my new growth. I do good for a few weeks then have a bad wash day that continues into the next.

Again, I hate my natural hair


----------



## Rozlewis

15 weeks post. I had intended to go to 26 weeks but I might stop a little sooner. I am tired of not being able to do much with my hair. I was thinking about getting a u-part wig to help me maintain.


----------



## MzSwift

I'm 33 weeks post.  I've been in twist extensions for about 5 weeks.  I've never kept in twists this long but I needed to decide what to do w my hair.  I started micro locing it back in Feb and kept my relaxed ends because my hair is MBL.  The locs ended up requiring more upkeep than my natural hair!!

I'm going to take down the extensions and comb out the locs.  I think I'm going to cut my curly ends (from my waaay underprocessed virgin texlax) and continue texlaxing my hair.  I loved my natural hair just fine but SSTs were killing me and shrinkage kept me discouraged.  I hated that I had to wait until the times I straightened my hair in order to see my length.  So I may cut to APL or BSL and continue my texlax journey.

Question:  How often do you ladies relax/texlax while pregnant?  Just asking.


----------



## Rozlewis

Ok, well I have decided to relax sooner than previously planned. I have gone to 16 weeks and will relax at 17 weeks cause my new growth won't let me go any further with this stretch. My plan was to go to 26 weeks which I have never done before. However, when I think back to my old habits of relaxing I have made a lot of progress because I would relax every time I felt new growth.


----------



## Lucie

I am one day post.


----------



## Aggie

I am 19 weeks post this week and I was going to texlax  next week but it seems like I can very well make it to 26 weeks with 7 more to go. That's my new texlax date - August 20th....hopefully


----------



## ladybevy

1 day post and me and my hair are so very happy. My new growth was no joke. I was 13 weeks post. My hair is doing good and growing and I love it. My family yesterday kept asking me if that was my real hair, lol. I guess because most of the time I have my hair in a bun or always up they can't believe it is actually how long it is. Hopefully I will reach my goal of BSL by the end of the year.


----------



## 11228

Lucie said:


> I am one day post.



So jealous.


----------



## MsCarmenP

Oh wow, I just realized I'm 40 weeks post. I've mostly been in crochet braids for the last 3 months but I'm wearing my real hair out this week. I have tons of new growth but I washed, did a protein treatment, DC and did a rollerset in ponytails on Thursday and surprisingly my hair is still doing well. I can even still run my fingers through my new growth!!


----------



## outspokenwallflower

Can y'all chime in with what relaxer you're currently using? I need to switch mine up.


----------



## CodeRed

outspokenwallflower said:


> Can y'all chime in with what relaxer you're currently using? I need to switch mine up.



ORS No Lye Normal


----------



## HappyAtLast

I'm 23 weeks post. I'm supposed to touch up this month, but it'll be August... or December.


----------



## HappyAtLast

outspokenwallflower said:


> Can y'all chime in with what relaxer you're currently using? I need to switch mine up.


Silk Elements shea butter Mild lye


----------



## Rozlewis

outspokenwallflower said:


> Can y'all chime in with what relaxer you're currently using? I need to switch mine up.



I use Affirm Fiber Guard lye relaxer because I like a little texture left in my hair.


----------



## Aggie

outspokenwallflower said:


> Can y'all chime in with what relaxer you're currently using? I need to switch mine up.



Affirm Fiberguard mild lye relaxer for texlaxing.


----------



## MsCarmenP

I use 


outspokenwallflower said:


> Can y'all chime in with what relaxer you're currently using? I need to switch mine up.


I use Nairobi


----------



## Aggie

20 wweeks post today, 6 more to go


----------



## 11228

I use PhytoSpecific.

Thinking of switching to Affirm but I can't find a kit for 2 application anywhere. I don't need 4 or more applications of relaxers when I relax so infrequently


----------



## Aggie

Week 21, 5 more to go and my hair still feels very manageable.


----------



## Aggie

11228 said:


> I use PhytoSpecific.
> 
> Thinking of switching to Affirm but I can't find a kit for 2 application anywhere. I don't need 4 or more applications of relaxers when I relax so infrequently


Yeah @11228 

I think all the professional relaxers come in sets of 4. Maybe find someone who don't mind splitting the purchase with you.


----------



## Rozlewis

One hour post and it feels so good.


----------



## Sanity

Update! Relaxed Last night at 11 weeks post I couldn't wait any longer! Next relaxer is October 24th! My hair is now 10.5 to 11' long my goal for 2016 is 14".


----------



## 11228

Sanity said:


> Update! Relaxed Last night at 11 weeks post I couldn't wait any longer! Next relaxer is October 24th! My hair is now 10.5 to 11' long my goal for 2016 is 14".



I think I'm going to stretch for 12 weeks max. I loose too much hair after the 10 weeks work for stretching to be worth it. The point is to not overlap .... I can make sure of that


----------



## 11228

Aggie said:


> Yeah @11228
> 
> I think all the professional relaxers come in sets of 4. Maybe find someone who don't mind splitting the purchase with you.



Any takers? 

I'm relaxing in 2 weeks


----------



## sunnieb

outspokenwallflower said:


> Can y'all chime in with what relaxer you're currently using? I need to switch mine up.



Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp.


----------



## sunnieb

4 weeks post.  Going to get to 16 weeks and reassess.


----------



## Aggie

11228 said:


> Any takers?
> 
> I'm relaxing in 2 weeks


Aww sweetie, I am in love with Affirm Fiberguard Lye Relaxer in the huge tub. That's the one that I use. No-lye relaxers are not for me. They put too much calcium buildup on my fine strands and ultimately leave them dull and breaking unfortunately . I wish you find someone to take you up on your offer though.


----------



## Sanity

11228 said:


> I think I'm going to stretch for 12 weeks max. I loose too much hair after the 10 weeks work for stretching to be worth it. The point is to not overlap .... I can make sure of that


My newgrowth got too dry between the 2 textures! At 2" (new growth) it was time! Lol


----------



## Sanity

Aggie said:


> 20 wweeks post today, 6 more to go


You can do it!


----------



## Aggie

Sanity said:


> You can do it!


Thanks for the vote of confidence. It really does feel like I can make it .


----------



## 11228

Should I get this kit? The Affirm Relaxer Kit 4 Applications. It doesn't say whether it is Lye or No Lye

https://smile.amazon.com/Affirm-Rel...50&sr=8-10&keywords=affirm+fiberguard+relaxer

I suppose everything I need for the process is included in the kit?


----------



## Aggie

11228 said:


> Should I get this kit? The Affirm Relaxer Kit 4 Applications. It doesn't say whether it is Lye or No Lye
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/Affirm-Rel...50&sr=8-10&keywords=affirm+fiberguard+relaxer
> 
> I suppose everything I need for the process is included in the kit?


@11228 
Professional relaxer kits (sensitive scalp) come as no-lye. The big buckets are lye relaxers - this is the one that I purchase. Once the kit has an activator included, that is automatically a no-lye relaxer.


----------



## 11228

Aggie said:


> @11228
> Professional relaxer kits (sensitive scalp) come as no-lye. The big buckets are lye relaxers - this is the one that I purchase. Once the kit has an activator included, that is automatically a no-lye relaxer.



Thanks!

I wonder if I can transition from PhytoSpecific to the Professional relaxer kit


----------



## Aggie

11228 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I wonder if I can transition from PhytoSpecific to the Professional relaxer kit


Yes you should be able to without any problems. If you have a very sensitive scalp, just be sure to properly base your scalp and you should be fine.


----------



## Purpleroses1010

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? 16weeks since April 2016

When is your next touch up? Probably September 2016. I want to stop shedding first before I get another touch up.

What relaxer will you use? ORS 

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? Self relax this time. Salon was a disaster last time.


----------



## 11228

I've decided on Lineage Shea Butter relaxer for my next touch up. Should I run it through my no-lye relaxed length the last 2 minutes? Reading some threads and it seems like an okay thing to do


----------



## levette

Last summer a hairstylist ran a lye relaxer over my no lye relaxer and my hair broke off I wouldn't do it


----------



## Aggie

Tomorrow I will be 22 weeks post and will have 4 more weeks to go.


----------



## sunnieb

5 weeks post and all is well.


----------



## sunnieb

11228 said:


> I've decided on Lineage Shea Butter relaxer for my next touch up. Should I run it through my no-lye relaxed length the last 2 minutes? Reading some threads and it seems like an okay thing to do



Lye makes my hair look and act like straw. 

I wouldn't recommend running relaxer to the ends on purpose.  Too risky for overproccessing.  The relaxer is going to get on your previously relaxed hair - it's unavoidable for the most part.  That's why most of us protect that hair with oil before relaxing.


----------



## Lilmama1011

2 weeks and might relax at 10 weeks instead of my usually 12 weeks. Relaxed at 9 weeks because was going on vacation and wanted less of a struggle


----------



## TayMac

Last relaxer was in April. I'll be relaxing at 16 weeks when I remove this set of crochet braids.


----------



## danysedai

18 weeks post, I want to relax by the end of August(22 weeks). That way, I'll have about 20 more weeks of stretching before giving birth. I can barely touch my scalp and it tangles very easily. I also want to cut some inches and finally get rid of my bone straight ends.


----------



## Aggie

Tomorrow I will be 23 weeks post and will have 3 more to go before texlaxing again .


----------



## 11228

Relaxed today with lineage Shea butter and my hair feels like butter. I love it!


----------



## levette

Relaxed 2 days ago with straight from Eden and I am pleased with the results


----------



## sarumoki

Last relaxer was April 16th and I've officially set my next relaxer date for the week August 22nd.


----------



## Aggie

Aggie said:


> Tomorrow I will be 23 weeks post and will have 3 more to go before texlaxing again .




You know I really think MSM is keeping my roots really soft and very silky. I don't know if I will be relaxing in 3 weeks. Plus I am using some really great deep conditioners by Naturelle Grow that are keeping my roots under some serious control.

One is called NG Marshmallow and Slippery Elm Deep Conditioner and the other is called NG Mango and Coconut Deep Conditioner for get this..."Natural Hair Growth," but my texlaxed hair is enjoying the heck out of them . They are both holy grail status.


----------



## MzSwift

Just relaxed!! My last relaxer was last November and then I put it in micro locs back in Feb. Those things required way too much upkeep because they were so tiny.  I decided to take them down and continue to Texlax.  I think I got it too straight this time though. I'm going to flat iron it so I'll see the real texture in a couple of weeks.

Next time I relax, I want to prepart using sunnieb's twist method. I think I'll like that.  I'll also have less new growth since I plan to relax in December.  Overall, I think muy relaxer turned out well for 8.5 months of new growth.


----------



## Aggie

24 weeks post today, 2 more weeks to go...maybe!


----------



## sunnieb

7 weeks and still going well.


----------



## Rozlewis

Aggie said:


> You know I really think MSM is keeping my roots really soft and very silky. I don't know if I will be relaxing in 3 weeks. Plus I am using some really great deep conditioners by Naturelle Grow that are keeping my roots under some serious control.
> 
> One is called NG Marshmallow and Slippery Elm Deep Conditioner and the other is called NG Mango and Coconut Deep Conditioner for get this..."Natural Hair Growth," but my texlaxed hair is enjoying the heck out of them . They are both holy grail status.



@Aggie 

My hair loves Naturelle Grow everything. Those DC's are the truth. As well as the cowash cleaners. I find myself purchasing every time she has a sale. I love her products and customer service is on point. I have never had an issue. If there any any problems she rectifies them far above my expectations. I will always support this company.


----------



## Aggie

Rozlewis said:


> @Aggie
> 
> My hair loves Naturelle Grow everything. Those DC's are the truth. As well as the cowash cleaners. I find myself purchasing every time she has a sale. I love her products and customer service is on point. I have never had an issue. If there any any problems she rectifies them far above my expectations. I will always support this company.



You are absolutely right @Rozlewis.

I convoed her yesterday about being added to her mailing list to be notified when she has sales and she answered me so fast, it was as if she saw my message coming from in space and answered immediately. I am impressed, I really am, and I will be buying some of her other deep conditioners for sure. I already have my wish list ready to launch.  

Thanks for letting me know about the cowash cleansers. I currently still use shampoos because I'm concerned about my scalp not getting properly cleaned but I might give one or two a try though.


----------



## Aggie

I'm 25 weeks post today and one more to go...again - maybe. My hair is still doing very well and I don't feel a need to texlax it just yet.


----------



## sunnieb

8 weeks post and still no issues.

I'm working out 5x weekly, and that may pose some challenges in the coming weeks since I sweat a ton in my scalp.

I seriously thought about transitioning, but now I'm leaning towards long term stretching with heat.  I haven't used heat in about 5 years.  I'd only apply it to my newgrowth to keep it from coiling on itself and forming dreads.

I'm still researching old heat threads. To be continued.....


----------



## Aggie

I'm 26 weeks post today but I decided to wait a little longer before I texlax again. I think I'll take it to 28 or 30 weeks.


----------



## sunnieb

9 weeks post and have a nice layer of newgrowth that is still behaving. 

I'm looking for a good flat iron though.  I hope to "heat stretch" until after the new year if at all possible!


----------



## Aggie

sunnieb said:


> 9 weeks post and have a nice layer of newgrowth that is still behaving.
> 
> I'm looking for a good flat iron though.  I hope to "heat stretch" until after the new year if at all possible!


Wow heat stretched, that long huh? You are so brave.


----------



## sunnieb

Aggie said:


> Wow heat stretched, that long huh? You are so brave.



We'll see.  I ain't done it yet!


----------



## Aggie

sunnieb said:


> We'll see.  I ain't done it yet!


I dunno honey. I think that's a very long time to be heat stretched. I got wayyy concerned when I saw your post. Thankfully, it hasn't happened yet


----------



## sunnieb

Aggie said:


> I dunno honey. I think that's a very long time to be heat stretched. I got wayyy concerned when I saw your post. Thankfully, it hasn't happened yet



Yeah, I have my relaxer in there ready as soon a my hair shows her booty.


----------



## SuchaLady

sunnieb said:


> 8 weeks post and still no issues.
> 
> I'm working out 5x weekly, and that may pose some challenges in the coming weeks since I sweat a ton in my scalp.
> 
> I seriously thought about transitioning, but now I'm leaning towards long term stretching with heat.  I haven't used heat in about 5 years.  I'd only apply it to my newgrowth to keep it from coiling on itself and forming dreads.
> 
> I'm still researching old heat threads. To be continued.....



My hair does sooooo great with this. I prefer it much more than relaxer free. I swear my hair fights itself when natural


----------



## Aggie

sunnieb said:


> Yeah, I have my relaxer in there ready as soon a my hair shows her booty.


----------



## acapnleo

Thinking that I'll be rejoining you ladies, soon.  It's been a while... years.

I'm trying to decide which relaxer I want to use.  Leaning towards alter ego Linange Shea relaxer.


----------



## sunnieb

11 weeks post and still going OK. 

I think a more realistic relaxer day goal is around Halloween.


----------



## Aggie

Will be 28 weeks post tomorrow and looking to stretch 2 more weeks after that, taking my stretch to 30 weeks.


----------



## 11228

acapnleo said:


> Thinking that I'll be rejoining you ladies, soon.  It's been a while... years.
> 
> I'm trying to decide which relaxer I want to use.  Leaning towards alter ego Linange Shea relaxer.



That is what I used my last self relaxer. I am under processed so if you are looking into texlasting, it might work for you.


----------



## sunnieb

Aggie said:


> Will be *28 weeks post* tomorrow and looking to stretch 2 more weeks after that, taking my stretch to 30 weeks.


----------



## Aggie

sunnieb said:


>




Thank you boo. Protective Styling  with my wigs is making it a little easier, I must admit .


----------



## MzSwift

Almost 5 weeks post.  I've cornrowed my hair now to rock wigs and alternate with mini braids. I'll throw in extensions and maybe a flat iron if I need a change.  I don't plan to relax again until December. 

After that, I'm planning to relax every 3 months next year.  These 4 month stretches haven't been good for retention.


----------



## sarumoki

20 weeks post and will be relaxing tomorrow!


----------



## Aggie

Today is week 29, one more week to go.


----------



## sunnieb

13 weeks post.  Still trying to hang on until Halloween or so.


----------



## MzSwift

6.5 weeks post. Mini braids are in and I'm hoping to rotate between these and wigs/cornrows until December.


----------



## Aggie

I was 30 weeks post Saturday past and I haven't texlaxed as yet - I had too much to do and couldn't spend a lot of time on my hair so I may texlax it this coming saturday at 31 weeks post.


----------



## sunnieb

14 weeks post!


----------



## Aggie

Finally at 32 weeks this morning I texlaxed my hair.


----------



## Rozlewis

10 weeks post. Stretching till 20 weeks.


----------



## HappyAtLast

2 weeks post and on the rollersetting train! I'm getting to WL in 2017 daggumit!


----------



## HappyAtLast

MzSwift said:


> Almost 5 weeks post.  I've cornrowed my hair now to rock wigs and alternate with mini braids. I'll throw in extensions and maybe a flat iron if I need a change.  I don't plan to relax again until December.
> 
> After that, I'm planning to relax every 3 months next year.  These 4 month stretches haven't been good for retention.


I'm going to every 3 months also. My last touchup was 9 months post. I could've had a baby in that time! Never again!


----------



## 11228

I need to learn how to rollerset.

Stretching only to 10 weeks this cycle. I had severe under processing so this would be a combination of touch up and correction.


----------



## Aggie

1 day post...and 4 months to go


----------



## mzhotniz86

15 weeks & I didn't even realize it until i just checked my calendar. Ive been keeping my hair cornrowed under my u part wigs. Im trying to stretch for a year & see what my real texture will be like. Ive been fighting major damage & breakage over the last few years & im trying to get back on track. I want to try ors lye relaxer for my retouch since i hear it leaves some texture


----------



## 11228

mzhotniz86 said:


> 15 weeks & I didn't even realize it until i just checked my calendar. Ive been keeping my hair cornrowed under my u part wigs. Im trying to stretch for a year & see what my real texture will be like. Ive been fighting major damage & breakage over the last few years & im trying to get back on track. I want to try ors lye relaxer for my retouch since i hear it leaves some texture



One year is a long time to stretch. The last time I stretched that long, I BTKed a few times and the heat damage was major 

Good luck!


----------



## mzhotniz86

What is btk? Aww man ! im really hoping I dont add to the damage , but I have to stretch longer than usual due to an area of breakage. I dont want to go all natural just texlax


----------



## Aggie

mzhotniz86 said:


> What is btk? Aww man ! im really hoping I dont add to the damage , but I have to stretch longer than usual due to an area of breakage. I dont want to go all natural just texlax


I think she meant BKT which means Brazillian Keratin Treatment.


----------



## mzhotniz86

Aggie said:


> I think she meant BKT which means Brazillian Keratin Treatment.



Lol o ok. Im still learning the terminology.


----------



## sunnieb

@mzhotniz86 I'm 15 weeks post too!

This stretch has been pretty uneventful so far.  Think I can go another 4-5 weeks at this rate.


----------



## Aggie

1 week post tomorrow and 15 more to go....for now


----------



## mzhotniz86

sunnieb said:


> @mzhotniz86 I'm 15 weeks post too!
> 
> This stretch has been pretty uneventful so far.  Think I can go another 4-5 weeks at this rate.




What's crazy is that the time has been flying since ive been wearing wigs. My damaged crown area is starting to fill in im happy about that  your hair is so pretty! I notice more length when i straighten it because new growth is very deceiving lol


----------



## jasmyne14

25 weeks post relaxer , not sure when I will relax as my wigs have been saving me this far & I've been back to back braiding my hair underneath for a couple of months I might relax sometime towards New Years


----------



## brownb83

12 weeks post but I have been wearing braids/crochet for 1.5 years .... so now I'm ready to whip my hair back and forth.

I had a major set back so I needed to baby my hair. Last I checked I was at apl. So we will see. 

I'm going to relax October 11th or 12th. 

I'm aprehensive because I'm going to a salon. I will trim at home though.

Even DH do not let that stylist trim your hair lol.


----------



## AkosuaBabe

sunnieb said:


> How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?
> 
> When is your next touch up?
> 
> What relaxer will you use?
> 
> Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?



1. 11weeks post and counting
2.in about 2 weeks time but will try to stretch abit longer
3.olive oil lye(normal strength)
4.At home by me myself and I


----------



## GabbyABaby

*How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?*
6 weeks

*When is your next touch up?*
6 weeks

*What relaxer will you use?*
Soft & Beautiful Botanicals (no-lye & regular strength)

*Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?*
I had a really bad incident at my last salon, so I will be trying a new one. I'm too scared to try self relaxing lol


----------



## SuchaLady

13 weeks and 6 days post. I'll probably relax right before Thanksgiving. That should hold me over for Christmas and my January birthday.


----------



## sunnieb

17 weeks post!


----------



## Rozlewis

13 weeks post and is going well but I have a lot of new growth. I have decided to texlax at 16 weeks. No since in risking unnecessary breakage.


----------



## sunnieb

18 weeks post and still doing fine, but plan to relax soon.

I'm ready to see and feel my hair cascading down my back again.


----------



## MzSwift

11 weeks post.  Still planning to texlax sometime in December.

Getting ready to try wet bunning and scalp massages to increase growth and retention for the next few weeks.


----------



## sunnieb

19 weeks and still no problems.

I'm almost waiting for some hair drama at this point.  I'm not used to things going this well in a stretch.


----------



## Aggie

sunnieb said:


> 19 weeks and still no problems.
> 
> I'm almost waiting for some hair drama at this point.  I'm not used to things going this well in a stretch.


Congrats @sunnieb


----------



## Aggie

I am currently 3 weeks post my last texlaxer. So it's still fresh with no issues. I have 3 months and 1 week to go for 16 weeks. I probably already know I will be going at least 20 weeks but I'm concentrating on only 16 for now.


----------



## sunnieb

@Aggie 16 weeks was my initial plan this time too, but here I am!


----------



## halee_J

24 weeks and counting...no idea when's the end date.


----------



## Evolving78

2 weeks starting week 3! I'm going 8-10 weeks. I use heat, so it shouldn't be too much of an issue. I'm going to the salon for my touch up.


----------



## Rozlewis

14 weeks down and 2 more to go. I can go longer but since I want to texlax 3 times a year sixteen weeks is fine with me.


----------



## ElegantElephant

Got a touch up yesterday at 12 weeks.  Thought I could go to 14 weeks, but my hair started breaking off.


----------



## Lymegreen

I can only go 7 weeks :-|  I'm due November 4th.   Found a new stylist so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## SuchaLady

Next week will probably be my last week before touching up. I cannot wait to feel my scalp  I was attempting to wait as close to Thanksgiving as possible because this relaxer needs to hold me over until January. 

It's time for a new relaxer schedule but what frequency?


----------



## sunnieb

@SuchaLady  I'm right there with you!

I'm counting the days until I relax.  If I have time on Sunday, I'll do it.  Otherwise I'll have to wait until next weekend.


----------



## SuchaLady

@sunnieb Do you relax as needed or on a schedule? I just go as needed but I'm thinking about relaxing every how many weeks (no fewer than 12). Sometimes I'll be 6-7 months post and not realize it  Which is fine but I end up dreading the entire process then put it off more


----------



## sunnieb

@SuchaLady I relax as needed.  Usually ends up being anywhere from 14 weeks to 18 weeks.

When my hair stops being fun and turns into work, I know it's relaxer time.


----------



## MzSwift

SuchaLady said:


> It's time for a new relaxer schedule but what frequency?



I'm changing mine up as well.  I used to stick to an every 4 months schedule but I'm changing it.  I've decided to relax every 3 months in March, June, September and December starting next year. 

That'll allow a variation of 12-16 weeks depending on when in the month I relax but not too inflexible for my mood/schedule.

I also think those are good transition months for a fresh relaxer.  March is beginning of spring when I can do more braidouts. June is beginning of summer when I'll do more WNGs or wet styles.  September is Fall when I'll be rocking straight hair more often.  And December is holiday gatherings/parties, EOTY photos for challenges.


----------



## Aggie

I will be 4 weeks post my last texlaxer tomorrow. I'm planning on stretching for at least 14-16 weeks. I'll see how my hair is behaving when I reach that point, whether I'll stop there or go longer will depend on how well she is handling the stretch. My last stretch was surprisingly long - 32 weeks (8 months)


----------



## Rozlewis

15 weeks and I plan to get a touch up next weekend. Yes!!


----------



## SuchaLady

sunnieb said:


> @SuchaLady I relax as needed.  Usually ends up being anywhere from 14 weeks to 18 weeks.
> 
> When my hair stops being fun and turns into work, I know it's relaxer time.



This is how I feel as well. I'm gonna have to just quit being lazy


----------



## SuchaLady

MzSwift said:


> I'm changing mine up as well.  I used to stick to an every 4 months schedule but I'm changing it.  I've decided to relax every 3 months in March, June, September and December starting next year.
> 
> That'll allow a variation of 12-16 weeks depending on when in the month I relax but not too inflexible for my mood/schedule.
> 
> I also think those are good transition months for a fresh relaxer.  March is beginning of spring when I can do more braidouts. June is beginning of summer when I'll do more WNGs or wet styles.  September is Fall when I'll be rocking straight hair more often.  And December is holiday gatherings/parties, EOTY photos for challenges.



Those months do work well for the reasons you have listed. I thought about January, April, July, and October; however, even though those months are spaced equally they seem so far apart 

I want to be sure of these months because it takes awhile to switch up relaxer schedules but I'd also just go get a blowout if I was pressed to need my hair look that amazing and it wasn't time for a touch up Ugh to all of this lol.


----------



## SuchaLady

Speaking of relaxers and such, a half inch - inch high area of my nape (measured upwards in the direction of my ear and from ear to ear) is a hot mess. I'm gonna have that trimmed really well when I get my hair straightened for Thanksgiving. It was processed too heavily for my liking about 2 years ago, so during subsequent relaxers that area wasn't relaxed as harshly since it relaxes easily. I don't think the drastic differences in textures played well together. It's nothing very visible nor does it contribute to much of my length back there so meh.


----------



## Evolving78

I think I'm getting new growth now.


----------



## Fotchygirl

I honestly don't know how many weeks I am. My scalp issues have been diagnosed as eczema and the last time I tried to relax I burned immediately and the lady had to remove the relaxer at once. I have so much growth, when I try to wash it my newgrowth becomes matted and my hair breaks.

My friends have advised me to go natural and I simply refuse. Have any of you ladies ever had the eczema of the scalp and how did you treat it?


----------



## MzSwift

@Fotchygirl 


That sounds frustrating!

From my natural days, I remember ladies using ACV and coconut oil (not necessarily together) to remedy their scalp eczema.

Do you use a lye or no lye relaxer? No lye is supposed to be better on the scalp.

Also, what do you use to base your scalp? Maybe you can try something petroleum based. Vaseline and Blue Magic grease have been good to me.

I hope you find something that works for you! GL!


----------



## Fotchygirl

MzSwift said:


> @Fotchygirl
> 
> 
> That sounds frustrating!
> 
> From my natural days, I remember ladies using ACV and coconut oil (not necessarily together) to remedy their scalp eczema.
> 
> Do you use a lye or no lye relaxer? No lye is supposed to be better on the scalp.
> 
> Also, what do you use to base your scalp? Maybe you can try something petroleum based. Vaseline and Blue Magic grease have been good to me.
> 
> I hope you find something that works for you! GL!



Thank you @MzSwift,I am frustrated. I use the ORS No lye in regular. I was basing my scalp with a jamaican black castor oil mixed with a few drops of tea tree oil. That made it worse. I will give Vaseline a try.


----------



## MzSwift

Fotchygirl said:


> Thank you @MzSwift,I am frustrated. I use the ORS No lye in regular. I was basing my scalp with a jamaican black castor oil mixed with a few drops of tea tree oil. That made it worse. I will give Vaseline a try.



OMG, yes!  That tea tree oil probably had your scalp pores open and vulnerable!   If it's something you use to help your scalp, you should stop using it at least a week prior to your relaxer to be safe.  It's like those of us who use(d) sulfur, we have to stop using it about a week prior.  You can go back to using it after your relaxer though.

How long ago was your botched relaxer?  I think you can do a corrective after 6 weeks or so.  Hopefully the real experts will come in and confirm that.  If it's been that long, maybe you can do a corrective using grease/Vaseline to base your scalp instead.


----------



## sunnieb

Whoah!  I'm 20 weeks post!  Yowza!!!

I messed around watching the Cowboys play last night and didn't relax (totally worth it though - GO COWBOYS!!!).  I did do my usual clarify/shampoo/dc and my hair is still doing great. 

I'll relax this weekend at 21 weeks.  Longest. Stretch. Ever.


----------



## Evolving78

Fotchygirl said:


> I honestly don't know how many weeks I am. My scalp issues have been diagnosed as eczema and the last time I tried to relax I burned immediately and the lady had to remove the relaxer at once. I have so much growth, when I try to wash it my newgrowth becomes matted and my hair breaks.
> 
> My friends have advised me to go natural and I simply refuse. Have any of you ladies ever had the eczema of the scalp and how did you treat it?


Get some hydrocortisone cream from Walgreens, Walmart, etc... start applying that on the areas that need to be treated. Once you get that under control, base your scalp with petroleum jelly. Castor oil was not thick enough to use as a base. And get a moisturizing spray to soften the new growth. Shea  Moisture coconut and hibiscus spray is a good spray and won't irritate your scalp. My stepson has psoriasis and I have him to use that. I have eczema too.


----------



## Evolving78

We are in week 3 and I have new growth! I blow dried my hair, so that took some of the kink out. I'm going to curl it with the flat iron.


----------



## halee_J

I decided that Im going to give myself a full year until I do another touch up.
Reason being I went through a very tough, stressful  6 months and my hair suffered. Did a major trim to what looks like barely bra strap and im just going to pamper and PS until spring. Winter here is too harsh anyway.

When I do relax Im thinking of maybe silk elements...thats what Ive been using before. But Im thinking of stepping it up to something higher end like affirm or phyto. I have time so we will see.


----------



## Fotchygirl

MzSwift said:


> OMG, yes!  That tea tree oil probably had your scalp pores open and vulnerable!   If it's something you use to help your scalp, you should stop using it at least a week prior to your relaxer to be safe.  It's like those of us who use(d) sulfur, we have to stop using it about a week prior.  You can go back to using it after your relaxer though.
> 
> How long ago was your botched relaxer?  I think you can do a corrective after 6 weeks or so.  Hopefully the real experts will come in and confirm that.  If it's been that long, maybe you can do a corrective using grease/Vaseline to base your scalp instead.


It was definitely more than 6 weeks ago. I think I will take @shortdub78 's advice and buy the cream and use it on my scalp before relaxing. Thanks my ladies.


----------



## Rozlewis

Texlax tomorrow at 16 weeks.


----------



## reggierisk

22 weeks. and overdue.  but will probably be another 4 weeks more

Teehee My hair dress called me to find out how my hair was doing.


----------



## Aggie

5 Weeks post today, 11 more minimum to go.


----------



## Supergirl

I'm one week post. I'm posting here, because I frequently forget my weeks post!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty

Relax next week after 6 months post


----------



## sunnieb

Supergirl said:


> I'm one week post. I'm posting here, because I frequently forget my weeks post!



Me too!

20 minutes post!


----------



## VimiJn

sunnieb said:


> Me too!
> 
> 20 minutes post!


Any pictures ?


----------



## sunnieb

omooba said:


> Any pictures ?



Nothing yet.  I just airdried and went to bed.


----------



## Rozlewis

2 days post. I relaxed with Afirm Fiberguard.


----------



## VimiJn

Rozlewis said:


> 2 days post. I relaxed with Afirm Fiberguard.


My stylist used to use this for me back in the day. I've never self  relaxed with it. 
Have you been using  It for awhile ?


----------



## Rozlewis

omooba said:


> My stylist used to use this for me back in the day. I've never self  relaxed with it.
> Have you been using  It for awhile ?




This is about my 4th time using it. I like it because I am not going for a bone straight look. It leaves some texture and I feel that my hair is strong afterwards.


----------



## Evolving78

4 weeks post!  4-5 weeks until touchup. The only way I will stretch  longer is if I get it braided up. Highly doubt that though.


----------



## MzSwift

14 weeks post.  I'll be texlaxing in about 6 weeks at 20 weeks post.

Just put extensions in for the next month.  I'll relax a few weeks after take down.


----------



## sunnieb

shortdub78 said:


> 4 weeks post!  4-5 weeks until touchup. The only way I will stretch  longer is if I get it braided up. Highly doubt that though.



Relax on your schedule, not anyone else's.


----------



## SuchaLady

If I feel like it, I will relax in the morning


----------



## sunnieb

1 week post.  I'll go at least 14 weeks and relax when I feel like it.


----------



## Evolving78

I'm five weeks post 3-5 more weeks to go.


----------



## 11228

Approaching week 6 that means I have about two weeks before I put it away in 6/8 braids for 10-14 days. More regrowth means low maintenance styles.

On a happier note,  I can't comb my hair straight back anymore. My hair is too long for me to comb it from forehead all the way to ends. My hands simply den reach the far down my back. I have to now part in the middle and detangle on sides. It sucks because I am used to combing  straight back under the  shower.  It is a problem when I don't want a middle part style


----------



## SuchaLady

Relaxed yesterday (11/19). I won't be getting it straightened until Tuesday but I need to rewash it tomorrow. I used a conditioner that wasn't my usual afterwards and idk if it didn't agree with my immediately post relaxer hair or what, but my hair is dry as an old sponge. It slightly took me by surprise. Anywho, I'm getting whatever needs to go trimmed off as well next week.


----------



## Nix08

Relaxed last night. ...I'm on an 8-10 week rotation. Unfortunately, I don't have the patience for stretching anymore.


----------



## AkosuaBabe

-18 weeks post.
-My new growth is quite soft and easy to manage thanks to my glycerin+water spray mixture.


----------



## SuchaLady

Nix08 said:


> Relaxed last night. ...I'm on an 8-10 week rotation. Unfortunately, I don't have the patience for stretching anymore.



I'm not sure how much I'll be stretching next year either. I may be on a 4x yearly rotation which doesn't sound like a lot, but it's twice of what I've been doing lately.


----------



## sunnieb

Hey @Nix08!  

I'm 2 weeks post and still breezin with no newgrowth!


----------



## Nix08

Hey @sunnieb


----------



## fifigirl

12 weeks post....aiming for 12 weeks more


----------



## 11228

I am jealous of all the post 2 weeks people and I am only 6 weeks post myself lol.

I am battle fritz this time around so I've had to amp up my moisture game. More co-washes and less shampooing.

I need more soothing products. Any recommendations? Tresemme's Keratin Smooth conditioner is my go to co-wash but that line has been discontinued


----------



## Aggie

7 weeks post yesterday and 9 more to go


----------



## sunnieb

3 weeks post and loving it!


----------



## sunnieb

@11228 I use good old fashioned Rusk Smoother to airdry with after every wash and cowash.

Seems to keep the frizzies at bay.


----------



## SuchaLady

7 days post and this is great  My nape experienced a tad bit of breakage due to tangling (my guess is from the stretching and less straight texture of my hair) and I'm still in that more than BSL right above MBL territory so I can't even bother to be upset about it  

I got that trimmed up and now I'm ready to sail into the new year with some goals to make hair exciting again.


----------



## sunnieb

@SuchaLady I'm right at that MBL territory myself!

I just can't be bothered to worry about getting more length right now.  If this length is it for me, I'm thrilled.  This is the most hair I've ever had, so Imma ride it out and hang on to it.


----------



## Aggie

8 weeks post yesterday and 8 more to go


----------



## MzSwift

Might touch up sooner than I thought due to unexpected events. I may have to travel out of town and my extensions were not gonna cut it. Gotta wash tomorrow so I won't relax for a few days or more.


----------



## Evolving78

7 weeks post. If I don't relax at this month, I may ride it out and try to Stretch until April. I want a fresh relaxer for my birthday.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

I'll be 3 weeks post tomorrow, 13-23 more weeks to go... we'll see how it goes


----------



## sunnieb

4 weeks post...I'm not setting a stretching goal anymore.

I'll just relax when my hair gets to be too much.


----------



## Evolving78

8 weeks post today. 4-16 more weeks to go.


----------



## Aggie

9 weeks post yesterday and 7 more minimum to go


----------



## Evolving78

I will be 9 weeks post tomorrow. Still moving along.


----------



## Aggie

I am 10 weeks post today with 6 more to go.


----------



## sunnieb

5 weeks post.

Got a small layer of newgrowth, but still cruising....


----------



## MysTori

I'll be 10 weeks post this Friday, 12/16. I'm going to work on it in increments. I'm stretching for 3 months (12/30) and if all is well, I'll try to keep going for another 3 months (03/24). Maybe relax twice a year like @sylver2 did/does. I'll try.


----------



## Fotchygirl

2 days post! I feel human again! 12 more weeks to go. No more stretching for me! That is what causes my scalp to start acting up.


----------



## bellerouge

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? *9 weeks*

When is your next touch up? *April 15,2107*

What relaxer will you use? *soft and beautiful botanicals relaxer (Regular*)

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? *Self Relax*


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Wrong thread.


----------



## Aggie

11 weeks tomorrow with 5 minimum to go


----------



## Rozlewis

6 weeks post


----------



## Evolving78

10 weeks On Sunday 12/18
Plan on relaxing 4/1/2017-4/2/17.
I use heat, so that has been making this a breeze for me so far. 
I will have to start washing and rinsing in the shower.


----------



## sunnieb

Rozlewis said:


> 6 weeks post



Hey stretching twin!  

I'm 6 weeks post too!


----------



## Evolving78

I'm 10 weeks today and I'm not having any issues! How about that!! lol I refuse to try any growth aids in fear of increasing new growth! Lol


----------



## Evolving78

teressa9 said:


> I'll be 10 weeks post this Friday, 12/16. I'm going to work on it in increments. I'm stretching for 3 months (12/30) and if all is well, I'll try to keep going for another 3 months (03/24). Maybe relax twice a year like @sylver2 did/does. I'll try.


I wish we could be buddies! If I don't relax at 12 weeks, it's gonna mess up the next relaxer schedule.


----------



## Evolving78

bellerouge said:


> How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? *9 weeks*
> 
> When is your next touch up? *April 15,2107*
> 
> What relaxer will you use? *soft and beautiful botanicals relaxer (Regular*)
> 
> Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? *Self Relax*


I'm gonna relax April 2nd.


----------



## mzhotniz86

I texlaxed on saturday & my hair broke off in the back so i cut that section. I stretched for 6 MONTHS , added oil my relaxer, shortened the processing time , relaxed in sections and my hair STILL broke off . this is the 2nd time this year! So im transitioning to natural. Im gonna miss all of you relaxed gals lol


----------



## Rozlewis

sunnieb said:


> Hey stretching twin!
> 
> I'm 6 weeks post too!




Hey Twin,

How have you been? Yeah, my max for stretching is now 16 weeks with minimal damage. At 6 weeks things are going really well.


----------



## sunnieb

@mzhotniz86 so sorry that happened to you!

Good luck with your transition!


----------



## Evolving78

mzhotniz86 said:


> I texlaxed on saturday & my hair broke off in the back so i cut that section. I stretched for 6 MONTHS , added oil my relaxer, shortened the processing time , relaxed in sections and my hair STILL broke off . this is the 2nd time this year! So im transitioning to natural. Im gonna miss all of you relaxed gals lol


Oh no! What happened? Does it have something to do with what you explained in the other thread? I'm trying to remember.


----------



## Evolving78

I'm 11 weeks post! I washed and I'm dc'ing my hair right now. I will be semi airdry, then use the blow dryer on cool. I plan on putting it up in a clip. 
Detangling has been cool. I just have to take my time, use my spray and not a ton of product. 
I really wanna stretch for 6 months, but ya'll are scaring me!


----------



## Aggie

12 weeks post yesterday and 3 more to go


----------



## MzSwift

@mzhotniz86 

Yes girl, tell us what's going on.  It could be number of things:  the type of perm, the way you tie your hair up or sleep, stretching too long, diet, stress, etc.  Either way, you might still face the same issues as a natural so let's get to the bottom of it!  ((BIG HUG))


----------



## sunnieb

7 weeks post.  I skipped my weekly dc yesterday, so I'll make up for it tonight.

Not being hair lazy is the only way I can successfully stretch my relaxers.


----------



## halee_J

bellerouge said:


> How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? *9 weeks*
> 
> When is your next touch up? *April 15,2107*
> 
> What relaxer will you use? *soft and beautiful botanicals relaxer (Regular*)
> 
> Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? *Self Relax*



I'm stretching till April '17 as well

Not doing much to the hair just wash DC set. I got some half wigs so i'm leaving this hair alone.


----------



## mzhotniz86

shortdub78 said:


> Oh no! What happened? Does it have something to do with what you explained in the other thread? I'm trying to remember.


Ive been having a breakage issue with my last couple relaxers. First It was linange now its ors . i guess my hair is too weak or my porosity is too high to handle a relaxer anymore at this point.


----------



## Evolving78

sunnieb said:


> 7 weeks post.  I skipped my weekly dc yesterday, so I'll make up for it tonight.
> 
> Not being hair lazy is the only way I can successfully stretch my relaxers.


I just learned I gotta pre detangle and oil prepoo! And I need a rinse out conditioner for added slip, or a new shower filter. I will probably get both to be on the safe side.


----------



## Evolving78

mzhotniz86 said:


> Ive been having a breakage issue with my last couple relaxers. First It was linange now its ors . i guess my hair is too weak or my porosity is too high to handle a relaxer anymore at this point.


Have you tried Porosity Control? It may get that under control. I used it when my mother overprocessed and was combing the relaxer through about 5 years ago. It helped my hair get back on track. You can get it from Sally's. My SO bought me the shampoo, conditioner, and the treatment. I also used Queen Helene garlic shampoo for awhile too.


----------



## mzhotniz86

shortdub78 said:


> Have you tried Porosity Control? It may get that under control. I used it when my mother overprocessed and was combing the relaxer through about 5 years ago. It helped my hair get back on track. You can get it from Sally's. My SO bought me the shampoo, conditioner, and the treatment. I also used Queen Helene garlic shampoo for awhile too.


Thanks for the suggestion luv.I have french stabilizer but i will find porosity control & try it. Ive been wanting to try the garlic poo too for those days where i have shedding. Im going natural to see if i can get some strength & length. My new growth was coming in soo thick and nice before i went & relaxed it smh


----------



## Evolving78

mzhotniz86 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion luv.I have french stabilizer but i will find porosity control & try it. Ive been wanting to try the garlic poo too for those days where i have shedding. Im going natural to see if i can get some strength & length. My new growth was coming in soo thick and nice before i went & relaxed it smh


Are you gonna do mini chops, or a big one?


----------



## mzhotniz86

shortdub78 said:


> Are you gonna do mini chops, or a big one?


Mini chops. I cut it to a neck length bob & i will keep doing trims multiple times next year


----------



## Rozlewis

sunnieb said:


> 7 weeks post.  I skipped my weekly dc yesterday, so I'll make up for it tonight.
> 
> Not being hair lazy is the only way I can successfully stretch my relaxers.



Ditto on the 7 weeks.

I am on vacation for 2 weeks and had big plans to make sure I did a mid-week wash and it has not happened.  I have been consistently washing and DC'ing once a week but I planned to increase that. Oh well.


----------



## Evolving78

I'm gonna end my stretch on 01/01/2017. I will be 12 weeks. I'm not having any issues, but I don't wanna cause any later on down the line.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

The last time I had a relaxer was....I have no idea 

But hopefully in a few days I can get it together.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

bellerouge said:


> How many weeks post relaxer are you right now? *9 weeks*
> 
> When is your next touch up? *April 15,2107*
> 
> What relaxer will you use? *soft and beautiful botanicals relaxer (Regular*)
> 
> Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax? *Self Relax*


2107? That's 90 years from now


----------



## Evolving78

whosthatcurl said:


> The last time I had a relaxer was....I have no idea
> 
> But hopefully in a few days I can get it together.


I'm excited for you!


----------



## 11228

10 weeks today and cruising with my 8 installed braids. I'll co-wash in braids about a week in and redo those that needs redoing. Will take down the week after and access. That'll bring me to 12 weeks


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I'm pretty sure I need a protein treatment. Welp, gotta wait until Friday then.


----------



## PlatinumBronze

I think I'm 6 weeks post. I have no idea I have it marked on my work calendar. I get my hair relaxed every 8 weeks.  However I don't go longer than 10 weeks between relaxers.


----------



## Evolving78

I ended my stretch yesterday. New growth is texlaxed now. I'm right on schedule to still be able to relax in April. So im still going to count down from this coming Sunday.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

whosthatcurl said:


> I'm pretty sure I need a protein treatment. Welp, gotta wait until Friday then.


Welp, I didn't wait until Friday 

I think my hair looks really awesome. Probably the best I have ever done it. Thanks to LHCF, it's soft and I'm even trimming (it's on pause until I get some new flat.irons) and y'all know how I feel about using scissors lmao.

I do plan on doing a hard protein treatment in a few days time though. I'm not taking any chances


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> I ended my stretch yesterday. New growth is texlaxed now. I'm right on schedule to still be able to relax in April. So im still going to count down from this coming Sunday.


I might relax in April as well. I'm gonna check out the new growth at the end of March, and if it's all good then I'll wait until the first week  of April or the end of April.


----------



## Evolving78

whosthatcurl said:


> I might relax in April as well. I'm gonna check out the new growth at the end of March, and if it's all good then I'll wait until the first week  of April or the end of April.


Oh we can be buddies! I'm relaxing the first week of April too! So that Sunday!


----------



## Aggie

13 weeks post today and 2 more minimum to go. I do feel like I could use a touch up now though but I made up my mind to wait. I'll just keep the protein treatments going until then. Besides I'm hendigoing my hair this weekend so that should also help with keeping my strands strong until then.


----------



## MzSwift

I can't believe I'm already 5 weeks post!  That means I've been telling myself that I'm going to take length check pix for 5 weeks!!  Time flies when I'm being hair lazy.  Gosh, I need to get it together! SMH.


----------



## Fotchygirl

Almost 4 weeks post and the new growth is knocking. It must be from the inversions I've been doing. Still 8 weeks to go.


----------



## sunnieb

9 weeks post today.  Still doing ok and not sure how long I'm going to stretch.  Pretty much when I can't take it anymore, so we'll see!

@Rozlewis how's your hair holding up?


----------



## Evolving78

I'm over I week post, but I'm going for 12 weeks. My relaxer touchup date is 4/2/2017. I hope I can make it since I'm my roots are texlaxed now. I won't take any chances though, so if I start struggling, I don't have nothing to prove to push through.


----------



## Rozlewis

sunnieb said:


> 9 weeks post today.  Still doing ok and not sure how long I'm going to stretch.  Pretty much when I can't take it anymore, so we'll see!
> 
> @Rozlewis how's your hair holding up?



Hi @sunnieb 

Glad to hear you are doing ok. I am doing pretty good too. I think these roller sets have been helping me maintain. In addition, I start my mid-week cowash and I will be living in the southern tease bun. I think I will still to a 16 week stretch to  minimize issues.


----------



## Aggie

14 weeks post yesterday and 1 week minimum to go. I might go for 18-20 weeks now because my hair still feels great right now.


----------



## brownb83

Im at nine weeks post and will relax next week.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> I'm over I week post, but I'm going for 12 weeks. My relaxer touchup date is 4/2/2017. I hope I can make it since I'm my roots are texlaxed now. I won't take any chances though, so if I start struggling, I don't have nothing to prove to push through.


Me too If it gets too rough, I have enough relaxer (I scoop it out into a chemical bowl to mix) to hit that newgrowth. I will not be stretching to eternity. My patience isn't set up like that anymore.


----------



## Evolving78

whosthatcurl said:


> Me too If it gets too rough, I have enough relaxer (I scoop it out into a chemical bowl to mix) to hit that newgrowth. I will not be stretching to eternity. My patience isn't set up like that anymore.


Let me know when you do! We will probably be on the same page and we can stick together!


----------



## Nicole Hunter

My last relaxer was in November of 2016. My new growth doesn't become unbearable until 16 weeks post then I protective style for 6 months with absolutely no matting, tangling, breakage or adverse effects. My hair is protective styled for most of the year.


----------



## sunnieb

whosthatcurl said:


> Me too If it gets too rough, I have enough relaxer (I scoop it out into a chemical bowl to mix) to hit that newgrowth.* I will not be stretching to eternity. *My patience isn't set up like that anymore.



Me either!

I'm 10 weeks post today and still doing ok.

Guess I need to buy some relaxer so I'll be ready to relax when I feel like it.


----------



## Aggie

15 weeks post and hair is still soft so going for 18-20 weeks now


----------



## Evolving78

I'm 2 weeks and 4 days post. I don't know what I'm working with, due to these texlaxed roots. I just wash and condition, air dry, then clip my hair up. I plan to do this for the year. I will wear my hair out in April. That's when I plan to flat iron, and trim.


----------



## Evolving78

@whosthatcurl 
Are you gonna do a corrective or just keep the texture?
I don't want super bone straight hair, but I may just go to a stylist to  get it a bit more straighter and consistent. I may just go back to my original plan of not relaxing myself.  no lye gets my hair straight, but it leaves it dry. Lye relaxers never get me bone straight, but I need someone that can move faster and smooth it to get what im looking for. 
I didn't relax my hair to deal with three different textures. I wanna catch it now, since my hair isn't long.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> I'm 2 weeks and 4 days post. I don't know what I'm working with, due to these texlaxed roots. I just wash and condition, air dry, then clip my hair up. I plan to do this for the year. I will wear my hair out in April. That's when I plan to flat iron, and trim.


I'm actually doing the opposite of you lol. I know if I put my hair up, I'll neglect it. So now I'm doing low manipulation. I wash it, deep condition it, let it air dry and probably every other week I'll flat.iron it. I'm usually too lazy even though I only do one pass lol. Usually I'll just air dry and pop it in a ponytail or half wig.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> @whosthatcurl
> Are you gonna do a corrective or just keep the texture?
> I don't want super bone straight hair, but I may just go to a stylist to  get it a bit more straighter and consistent. I may just go back to my original plan of not relaxing myself.  no lye gets my hair straight, but it leaves it dry. Lye relaxers never get me bone straight, but I need someone that can move faster and smooth it to get what im looking for.
> I didn't relax my hair to deal with three different textures. I wanna catch it now, since my hair isn't long.


I want to do a corrective, but I've already relaxed that section twice. I'll assess in April to see if I need to do another corrective. Until then, there's always flat irons, and bss hair lol


----------



## Evolving78

whosthatcurl said:


> I'm actually doing the opposite of you lol. I know if I put my hair up, I'll neglect it. So now I'm doing low manipulation. I wash it, deep condition it, let it air dry and probably every other week I'll flat.iron it. I'm usually too lazy even though I only do one pass lol. Usually I'll just air dry and pop it in a ponytail or half wig.


I wash my hair twice a week, so it can get some hydration and remove product buildup. That means I comb my hair 2x a week. That blow drying and flat ironing is time consuming for me right now. I just have this big flat claw clip that I use. It keeps my bun in place.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> I wash my hair twice a week, so it can get some hydration and remove product buildup. That means I comb my hair 2x a week. That blow drying and flat ironing is time consuming for me right now. I just have this big flat claw clip that I use. It keeps my bun in place.


I'm too lazy to wash more than once a week lol. After I wash I sit under the dryer to D.C. or DC over night.  Then I air dry and go from there. I'm trying to keep things as simple as possible without damaging my hair. I almost never blow dry (I only blow dried once or twice since my hair has been relaxed. Ain't nobody got time for that) since I need all my energy to flat iron lmao. I'm trying not to slip back into my old lazy ways. I think having to consistantly apply the Xcel21 is keeping me on track.


----------



## Fotchygirl

shortdub78 said:


> I'm 2 weeks and 4 days post. I don't know what I'm working with, due to these texlaxed roots. I just wash and condition, air dry, then clip my hair up. I plan to do this for the year. I will wear my hair out in April. That's when I plan to flat iron, and trim.


@shortdub78 what is happening in April?


----------



## Evolving78

Fotchygirl said:


> @shortdub78 what is happening in April?


I know I have been saying April a lot! lol my birthday is in April!


----------



## Fotchygirl

I am 5 weeks post. Still having good wash days. Still no detangling sessions needed. My Mane n Tail detangler stays ready though.


----------



## Rozlewis

10 weeks post and its getting  little harder to manage but these roller set are helping a lot. I will texlax at 16 weeks for sure.


----------



## Evolving78

Rozlewis said:


> 10 weeks post and its getting  little harder to manage but these roller set are helping a lot. I will texlax at 16 weeks for sure.


What do you use to detangle with?


----------



## Rozlewis

shortdub78 said:


> What do you use to detangle with?



Detangling has not been bad. I follow my normal routine and I do everything in sections. I layer my leave-ins. I use Annabelles Leave-in followed by Coconut oil and last Naturelle Grow's Soft and Silky Leave-in. I comb through my whole head with two combs (wide-tooth and medium) and then I roller set using heat protectant and a foam for hold. I then sit under my Pibbs for 60 minutes.


----------



## Evolving78

Fotchygirl said:


> I am 5 weeks post. Still having good wash days. Still no detangling sessions needed. My Mane n Tail detangler stays ready though.


Girl I gotta detangle two weeks post! Lol


----------



## Nicole Hunter

Have you guys always washed weekly?


----------



## Evolving78

Nicole Hunter said:


> Have you guys always washed weekly?


Yes. I have always washed my hair at least once a week.


----------



## Evolving78

3 weeks post!


----------



## Nicole Hunter

shortdub78 said:


> Yes. I have always washed my hair at least once a week.



Idk why but weekly washing no matter how I do it or what I use isn't for my hair. I think it may be because I don't have product buildup as I only use products on wash day. I don't know. Washing my hair while protective styled also isn't for my hair. My hair is strange.


----------



## sunnieb

Nicole Hunter said:


> Have you guys always washed weekly?



Yes.  Even before joining this board, I washed at least once a week.

For a while, I was up to 3 times a week.  Now I'm down to 2.


----------



## Evolving78

Nicole Hunter said:


> Idk why but weekly washing no matter how I do it or what I use isn't for my hair. I think it may be because I don't have product buildup as I only use products on wash day. I don't know. Washing my hair while protective styled also isn't for my hair. My hair is strange.


Washing your hair just isn't about product buildup. Your hair has accumulated dust particles, debris, dirt, pollution, sweat, scent, etc... the hair also requires hydration. You cannot obtain hydration from Moisturizing products. Your scalp isn't different from the rest of your body. 
The key is to finding out why the scalp is dry, and use a Reggie with proper formulated products to get the balance that you need. 
I am skin therapist. I deal with the face, and body. I have seen my fair share of black people not cleansing their faces and body properly. I have seen layers of buildup of dead skin. Then there are black people that over do it, to prove something to themselves, or someone else that they practice perfect hygiene. 

I also have eczema. I can breakout anywhere on my body. I still bathe daily. I know what I can do to reduce breakouts, and to treat them for fast recovery. 

So I'm not really a fan of do what works for you, but I'm not the person that has to do it for someone else. 
I will say this, if you are having super long detangling sessions, you apply products more than a few times a week, you have to use a bunch of creams and oils, and you suffer from dry scalp, then your hair  and scalp is suffering. Shedding beyond the normal rate is also an indicator of something wrong with the scalp.


----------



## Evolving78

I decided to not say too much in the threads anymore, since there is becoming an increasingly rare of people not washing their hair often. I'm against it, and there is no sense in debating it. You don't wear your clothes for two weeks daily, so I don't know why on earth, one wouldn't wash their hair at least once a week?


----------



## Evolving78

Look at your TV..I'm sure it has dust on it. That same dust is sitting on top of your hair. 
Ok I'm done lol.


----------



## Nicole Hunter

sunnieb said:


> Yes.  Even before joining this board, I washed at least once a week.
> 
> For a while, I was up to 3 times a week.  Now I'm down to 2.



Should 1 wash their hair weekly if they don't use products in their hair or should 1 wait until their hair is actually dirty? I personally only use products on wash day. I only oil my scalp & braids & I only use moisturizing oils never sealing oils, so every oil I use actually penetrates the hair shaft. When my hair is not protective styled I apply my oil blend to my scalp alone because it spreads into my hair on its own & applying it to both my hair & scalp would be overdoing it. For some reason this is how my texlaxed hair thrives best as weekly washing reaks havoc on my hair drying it out, causing tangling, etc.


----------



## Nicole Hunter

shortdub78 said:


> Washing your hair just isn't about product buildup. Your hair has accumulated dust particles, debris, dirt, pollution, sweat, scent, etc... the hair also requires hydration. You cannot obtain hydration from Moisturizing products. Your scalp isn't different from the rest of your body.
> The key is to finding out why the scalp is dry, and use a Reggie with proper formulated products to get the balance that you need.
> I am skin therapist. I deal with the face, and body. I have seen my fair share of black people not cleansing their faces and body properly. I have seen layers of buildup of dead skin. Then there are black people that over do it, to prove something to themselves, or someone else that they practice perfect hygiene.
> 
> I also have eczema. I can breakout anywhere on my body. I still bathe daily. I know what I can do to reduce breakouts, and to treat them for fast recovery.
> 
> So I'm not really a fan of do what works for you, but I'm not the person that has to do it for someone else.
> I will say this, if you are having super long detangling sessions, you apply products more than a few times a week, you have to use a bunch of creams and oils, and you suffer from dry scalp, then your hair  and scalp is suffering. Shedding beyond the normal rate is also an indicator of something wrong with the scalp.



I don't have dry scalp or shedding & I don't use products throughout the week. My hair only becomes dry when I attempt to wash it weekly. Why? I do not know.


----------



## Evolving78

Nicole Hunter said:


> I don't have dry scalp or shedding & I don't use products throughout the week. My hair only becomes dry when I attempt to wash it weekly. Why? I do not know.


It's your products. What do you wash and deep condition with. I don't have tangling, dryness, or a stripped feeling. What technique do you use to wash your hair? I clean and lather 2-3 times. No stripping. I use a sulfate shampoo, then follow with a Moisturizing sulfate, or non sulfate. I apply shampoo to my scalp.


----------



## Nicole Hunter

shortdub78 said:


> It's your products. What do you wash and deep condition with. I don't have tangling, dryness, or a stripped feeling. What technique do you use to wash your hair? I clean and lather 2-3 times. No stripping. I use a sulfate shampoo, then follow with a Moisturizing sulfate, or non sulfate. I apply shampoo to my scalp.



I use ACV or African black soap to wash with. I don't cowash because its like putting lotion on your hair. I only clarify. If I do this once a month it doesn't cause dryness, but once a week does. I've been using the same products for years now with no adverse effects until I started trying to wash my hair once a week.


----------



## Evolving78

Nicole Hunter said:


> I use ACV or African black soap to wash with. I don't cowash because its like putting lotion on your hair. I only clarify. If I do this once a month it doesn't cause dryness, but once a week does. I've been using the same products for years now with no adverse effects until I started trying to wash my hair once a week.


Those might be too harsh for relaxed hair. ACV doesn't clarify. It breaks down the oil, but it doesn't remove, it spreads it. Black soap may be too alkaline for your hair. You should look into products that are formulated for relaxed hair. You aren't having an adverse effect because you have created enough buildup that gives your hair a protective coating. You can combat that with a oil prepoo treatment.


----------



## Nicole Hunter

shortdub78 said:


> Those might be too harsh for relaxed hair. ACV doesn't clarify. It breaks down the oil, but it doesn't remove, it spreads it. Black soap may be too alkaline for your hair. You should look into products that are formulated for relaxed hair. You aren't having an adverse effect because you have created enough buildup that gives your hair a protective coating. You can combat that with a oil prepoo treatment.



I forgot to mention I put the ACV in Sodium bentonite clay & it removes EVERYTHING from my hair & scalp. I've used products formulated for relaxed hair & they work just as well as the ones formulated for all hair types until I start using them weekly. Again no matter what I use or how I use it it didn't start causing problems until I started weekly washing.


----------



## Sanity

12 weeks post today. I get my box braids installed tomorrow morning, So those should take me to 20/21 weeks. Next relaxer is 3/24/17 (If I can make it) I need every inch! lol


----------



## Aggie

Nicole Hunter said:


> I forgot to mention I put the ACV in Sodium bentonite clay & it removes EVERYTHING from my hair & scalp. I've used products formulated for relaxed hair & they work just as well as the ones formulated for all hair types until I start using them weekly. Again no matter what I use or how I use it it didn't start causing problems until I started weekly washing.


I thought bentonite clay was good for oily skin/scalps.


----------



## MzSwift

@Nicole Hunter 

Yes, clarifying poos and bentonite clay shouldn't be used weekly so you are definitely using those properly. For weekly wash, perhaps you can find a moisturizing poo. I also agree with prepooing if you find those to be too drying as well. 

I'm a believer in doing what works for you though. Most of us have learned to find a way to water our hair more frequently through trial and error. I can truly say that my hair took off once I incorporated more water, not products, into my regi. GL and HHJ!


----------



## Aggie

MzSwift said:


> @Nicole Hunter
> 
> Yes, clarifying poos and bentonite clay shouldn't be used weekly *so you are definitely using those properly*. For weekly wash, perhaps you can find a moisturizing poo. I also agree with prepooing if you find those to be too drying as well.
> 
> I'm a believer in doing what works for you though. Most of us have learned to find a way to water our hair more frequently through trial and error. I can truly say that my hair took off once I incorporated more water, not products, into my regi. GL and HHJ!


Are you sure you meant that clarifying poos and bentonite are being used properly @MzSwift? Bolded


----------



## MzSwift

Aggie said:


> Are you sure you meant that clarifying poos and bentonite are being used properly @MzSwift? Bolded


@Aggie 

I was skimming but it sounds like she's only using them about once / mth. Clarifying once per month is appropriate, especially if she isn't washing in between time. She also mentioned not washing in her PSs, which I'm assuming are worn for more than a couple of weeks. Maybe I misunderstood  what she said? That could certainly be possible.


----------



## Aggie

MzSwift said:


> @Aggie
> 
> I was skimming but it sounds like she's only using them about once / mth. Clarifying once per month is appropriate, especially if she isn't washing in between time. She also mentioned not washing in her PSs, which I'm assuming are worn for more than a couple of weeks. Maybe I misunderstood  what she said? That could certainly be possible.


Okay, gotcha


----------



## Nicole Hunter

Aggie said:


> I thought bentonite clay was good for oily skin/scalps.



I believe you're referring to calcium bentonite clay not the sodium bentonite clay I use. Calcium bentonite clay has a cowashing effect on hair whereas sodium bentonite clay has a clarifying effect on hair.


----------



## Nicole Hunter

MzSwift said:


> @Nicole Hunter
> 
> Yes, clarifying poos and bentonite clay shouldn't be used weekly so you are definitely using those properly. For weekly wash, perhaps you can find a moisturizing poo. I also agree with prepooing if you find those to be too drying as well.
> 
> I'm a believer in doing what works for you though. Most of us have learned to find a way to water our hair more frequently through trial and error. I can truly say that my hair took off once I incorporated more water, not products, into my regi. GL and HHJ!



Im going to try the water only wash method when I take my box braids down in April & yes you're right I definitely leave my protective styles in more than just a couple weeks. Honestly, I'm not a big fan of actual products. I'm more of a DIY person as for years I only used products on wash day & no matter what my hair has always thrived until I started trying new things that is. I took what you said above about the incorporation of water verses products, so as of today instead of just usually spraying my oils & nothing else on my hair I made my own water based leave in with flaxseeds, fenugreek seeds, AVG, & water before applying my oils. I plan to do some more tweaking to my regimen as well.


----------



## MzSwift

Nicole Hunter said:


> Im going to try the water only wash method when I take my box braids down in April & yes you're right I definitely leave my protective styles in more than just a couple weeks. Honestly, I'm not a big fan of actual products. I'm more of a DIY person as for years I only used products on wash day & no matter what my hair has always thrived until I started trying new things that is. I took what you said above about the incorporation of water verses products, so as of today instead of just usually spraying my oils & nothing else on my hair I made my own water based leave in with flaxseeds, fenugreek seeds, AVG, & water before applying my oils. I plan to do some more tweaking to my regimen as well.



That water based mix sounds yummy! The oil will seal that in nicely. I hope it works out for you. 

Yes, I'm more of a fan of mixing my own products too. My go to cleanser for years has been a tea of Shikakai and Neem powders mixed with a little peppermint castile soap for suds and a few drops of lemon oil. It's heavenly.  I only use store products if I'm going to use heat.


----------



## Nicole Hunter

MzSwift said:


> That water based mix sounds yummy! The oil will seal that in nicely. I hope it works out for you.
> 
> Yes, I'm more of a fan of mixing my own products too. My go to cleanser for years has been a tea of Shikakai and Neem powders mixed with a little peppermint castile soap for suds and a few drops of lemon oil. It's heavenly.  I only use store products if I'm going to use heat.



Oooh this cleanser of yours sounds interesting! Do tell me more Lol. What else do you use?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

It's cold and rainy in this  good ol' city of big shoulders. My relaxed and somewhat straightened hair was getting wet and all I could think of was "this would be a perfect time to deep condition when I get home." I didn't even freak out


----------



## MzSwift

Nicole Hunter said:


> Oooh this cleanser of yours sounds interesting! Do tell me more Lol. What else do you use?



Lol!
I'm really not very adventurous. I love Brahmi, Bhringaraj and sometimes henna mixed in with a cheapie condish as my cowash or DC.  I alternate that with water rinsing.

And Hibiscus, EVOO plus 1.5 tsp of salt in any DC makes for a very moisturizing mix.

There used to be a relaxed lady on here who swore by ayurveda and her hair was gorgeous so I decided to keep them in rotation once I relaxed again.

What else do you use??


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

10 weeks post tomorrow, 16-42 more weeks to go.


----------



## Nicole Hunter

MzSwift said:


> Lol!
> I'm really not very adventurous. I love Brahmi, Bhringaraj and sometimes henna mixed in with a cheapie condish as my cowash or DC.  I alternate that with water rinsing.
> 
> And Hibiscus, EVOO plus 1.5 tsp of salt in any DC makes for a very moisturizing mix.
> 
> There used to be a relaxed lady on here who swore by ayurveda and her hair was gorgeous so I decided to keep them in rotation once I relaxed again.
> 
> What else do you use??



To deep condition I use Godrej nupur mehendi powder mixed with coconut milk only. I love henna it never dries my hair out no matter how long I leave it in or how often I do it. At this point I feel like I'm a professional lol I don't have to line my bathroom floor or sink & I can apply my henna in record time. I've mastered getting it all out with water as I'm not a cowasher. I used to mix EVOO, corn oil, palm oil, ghee, coconut water, coconut milk, hibiscus, brahmi, bhringraj, & neem powders into Shea Moistures deep treatment masque. OMG it was heaven on Earth idk what made me stop & it mixed perfectly like no gritty feeling or anything & I stored it in the freezer. My current oil blend has made my hair the thickest its ever been & consists of garlic, onion, basil, clary sage, olive, cinnamon cassia, stinging nettle, & peppermint but in the near future I plan to also add saw palmetto, white thyme, white peony, reishi mushroom, rosemary, rehmannia, & neem as well. I'm not a fan of sealing oils I only use those that actually have the ability to penetrate the hair shaft. Where do you purchase your powders from? What does adding salt to your deep conditioner do I've never heard of that before? I clearly have too much time on my hands lol!


----------



## Aggie

16 weeks down tomorrow, 2-4 more to go.


----------



## sunnieb

11 weeks post today.

I feel like I have more newgrowth this time around.  Maybe it's just more dense than usual.  I don't know.  I can deal with it......for now.

At this rate, I'll be relaxing in a couple of weeks.


----------



## sunnieb

@MzSwift I forgot all about adding EVOO to my dc's!

I only add honey now.  I'll go back to adding EVOO and honey like I used to.   
Don't know why I stopped.  Probably ran out of EVOO one time and got in the habit of only adding honey.


----------



## ladybevy

1 week post and loving it.


----------



## Rozlewis

sunnieb said:


> 11 weeks post today.
> 
> I feel like I have more newgrowth this time around.  Maybe it's just more dense than usual.  I don't know.  I can deal with it......for now.
> 
> At this rate, I'll be relaxing in a couple of weeks.



Hey @sunnieb 

It is getting a little rough. I think I can go for the next 4 weeks. I think I will blow dry on cool air until I touch up on February 24th.


----------



## 11228

14 Weeks.

DC'ed in ten braids today and would redo ones that need refreshing. Would give it another 7-10 then assess. I'll relax at anytime I uninstall and the part is overly tangl.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I have decided to definitely relax the back of my head. I refuse to keep blow drying and flat ironing the back of my hair just to have the textures somewhat match.


----------



## Evolving78

whosthatcurl said:


> I have decided to definitely relax the back of my head. I refuse to keep blow drying and flat ironing the back of my hair just to have the textures somewhat match.


When are you?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> When are you?


Probably next weekend if I'm not too lazy. I wanna do a protein treatment before I do.


----------



## MzSwift

Almost 9 weeks post.  Trying to hold out on relaxing until after baby is born, so sometime in March.
Right now, I'm still in mini braids.


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> Almost 9 weeks post.  Trying to hold out on relaxing until after baby is born, so sometime in March.
> Right now, I'm still in mini braids.


Wait, hold on! I didn't know you were expecting and you are due soon? Congrats!


----------



## MzSwift

shortdub78 said:


> Wait, hold on! I didn't know you were expecting and you are due soon? Congrats!



Yes girl. Thank you so much!
I'm about 3 weeks away and while I want this LO to cook a little longer, I'm so ready to be finished! Lol


----------



## Aggie

17 weeks tomorrow and 1-3 more to go before the next texlaxer.


----------



## Sosoothing

12 weeks post. Doesn't feel that long though.


----------



## sunnieb

12 weeks post today and definitely feeling it!  Not bad, but I'm constantly playing in my newgrowth now and that's usually a subliminal sign that it's time for me to relax.


----------



## Evolving78

sunnieb said:


> 12 weeks post today and definitely feeling it!  Not bad, but I'm constantly playing in my newgrowth now and that's usually a subliminal sign that it's time for me to relax.


My hair feels like 12 weeks and I'm only at 4..smh the texlaxed hair, plus the new growth... I may do a corrective just to loose the curl pattern a little more. Idk..


----------



## sunnieb

shortdub78 said:


> My hair feels like 12 weeks and I'm only at 4..smh the texlaxed hair, plus the new growth... I may do a corrective just to loose the curl pattern a little more. Idk..



Um hum....that's why I relax bonlackity skrait!


----------



## Evolving78

sunnieb said:


> Um hum....that's why I relax bonlackity skrait!


Yeah! Lol I know I need to find something to base my scalp with, that won't hinder the straightening process. I'm still debating on self relaxing, or going to the salon. 
Do you use lye, or no lye? My hair doesn't get bone straight with a lye relaxer.


----------



## Evolving78

I may touch up at 8 weeks, instead of waiting 12. I need to check the calendar. 

Edit
If I touch up at 8 weeks, I won't be able to have fresh relaxed hair for my birthday!!! lol I gotta think this through. I will just roll with the punches and see what happens week by week. I got relaxer at home, if it gets unbearable. I can always blow dry and flat iron for my birthday.


----------



## Evolving78

@sunnieb 
I remember our new growth comes in very similar. Like it comes in like coily, instead of wavy. I know that's why I preferred bone straight hair.


----------



## sunnieb

@shortdub78 yes ma'am, that coily newgrowth is so cute at first.  Then another week goes by and BAM! All out war on my head! 

I use no lye relaxer.  Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp.


----------



## MysTori

I'm two weeks post (relaxed on Jan 15th). I used ORS Normal and love it! My hair is so soft and bouncy. Anywho, the goal is to relax again on/after April 15th.


----------



## demlew

8 weeks post and I'm not sure when I'll relax due to the awesome DC I did today! I would usually relax this week because anything longer than 8 weeks results in breakage for me. However, today I added SAA from lotioncrafter and avocado oil to my boo Nutress and I can't stop touching my hair! The addition of SAA is the only difference from my usual routine, so I know it was that.


----------



## 11228

I'm 14 weeks post this week. I have to relax as soon as I take out the 10 braids but two things are going to keep me going till 16 weeks at least. My ragged nails and the fact that I won't have a half day in the next two weeks to dedicate to the process. I need at least a half day to work on my hair on relaxer days and it's not happening

Till then, I'll be washing my scalp, DCing in these braids and redoing them individually.


----------



## MysTori

shortdub78 said:


> I wish we could be buddies! If I don't relax at 12 weeks, it's gonna mess up the next relaxer schedule.


I know I'm late as ever but what's your schedule? For example, did you relax on Jan 1st and will relax again on April 1st? I would like a buddy  But my 12 weeks would end on April 15th unless it gets messy and I have to relax earlier.

*There are so many posts, I'm reading it backwards to catch up.


----------



## Evolving78

teressa9 said:


> I know I'm late as ever but what's your schedule? For example, did you relax on Jan 1st and will relax again on April 1st? I would like a buddy  But my 12 weeks would end on April 15th unless it gets messy and I have to relax earlier.
> 
> *There are so many posts, I'm reading it backwards to catch up.


I relaxed on Dec 28th, so I planned on relaxing that weekend of April 1st, or the 2nd. But if I can hang a few weeks longer, I can try for. April 15th.


----------



## Evolving78

I'm 5 weeks post today. Things are going well. No issues.


----------



## Sosoothing

11228 said:


> I'm 14 weeks post this week. I have to relax as soon as I take out the 10 braids but two things are going to keep me going till 16 weeks at least. My ragged nails and the fact that I won't have a half day in the next two weeks to dedicate to the process. I need at least a half day to work on my hair on relaxer days and it's not happening
> 
> Till then, I'll be washing my scalp, DCing in these braids and redoing them individually.



Just 10 braids? Are these like extra big goddess braids?


----------



## 11228

Yeah. Ten or less. I don't count them. I use my own hair without exentions 

If uploading from my phone works, that's how I eat my hair 10 weeks post. I almost always keep it parted till I retouch


----------



## VimiJn

I'm ten weeks post today and I'll be relaxing in the morning.
I detangled and sectioned my hair then based my scalp


----------



## sunnieb

omooba said:


> I'm ten weeks post today and I'll be relaxing in the morning.
> I detangled and sectioned my hair then based my scalp



I'm jealous.  Enjoy your fresh relaxed hair tomorrow!


----------



## sunnieb

demlew said:


> 8 weeks post and I'm not sure when I'll relax due to the awesome DC I did today! I would usually relax this week because anything longer than 8 weeks results in breakage for me. However, today I added SAA from lotioncrafter and avocado oil to my boo Nutress and I can't stop touching my hair! The addition of SAA is the only difference from my usual routine, so I know it was that.



Ok, gimme the deets on this awesome dc.  What's SAA?  Silk Amino ???  Which Nutress???


----------



## demlew

sunnieb said:


> Ok, gimme the deets on this awesome dc.  What's SAA?  Silk Amino ???  Which Nutress???



Yep - SAA is silk amino acid. I use the Nutress packets from Sally's. I use 2 packets because I do the relaxer method for putting on a DC. I thinned out the conditioner with avocado oil and I added half a capful of SAA. Today I met a friend for dinner and she asked me what I did to my hair because it looked really healthy and shiny


----------



## HappyAtLast

Touched up yesterday after 20 weeks post. Too long! But I have so many different textures all along the length. It looks crazy when it's wet and all dry - imagine afro puffs along side straight hair and more textures in between - but if I rollerset or use heat, it all looks the same.

I'm not sure if I should attempt a corrective. I used lye, but I think the corrective would need to be with no lye because I already attempted a corrective with lye and had no results! But I scared to process it a 3rd time!

I don't want it bone straight, but I just can't get consistent results unless I go bone straight.  I guess it's time for some professional help.


----------



## Aggie

18 weeks post today and still not texlaxing this weekend. I am henna'ing today and I think maybe I'll texlax next weekend, but a maximum of 2 add'l weeks before I do.


----------



## Rozlewis

13 weeks post today. I will wait until i'm 16 weeks to relax.


----------



## Evolving78

So I decided to do a corrective today and it turned out very well. Lye relaxers just leave me with a lot of texture. So if I'm gonna stick with lye, I need to make my peace with that. So I will be relaxing my hair in April, (8 weeks) unless I get some Senegalese twists around that time.


----------



## sunnieb

13 weeks post today.  Whew!

@Rozlewis I might end up relaxing at 16 weeks too.  We'll be relaxer twins again.


----------



## demlew

demlew said:


> 8 weeks post and I'm not sure when I'll relax due to the awesome DC I did today! I would usually relax this week because anything longer than 8 weeks results in breakage for me. However, today I added SAA from lotioncrafter and avocado oil to my boo Nutress and I can't stop touching my hair! The addition of SAA is the only difference from my usual routine, so I know it was that.



I came back to say...SAA is my new boo! I did a henna treatment and while my results are usually good, I'm really really happpy with my hair. I don't have pics.  I'm excited to see how long I'll stretch.

I used Nupur henna with TJ's coconut cream (I'll try it with coconut milk when I use up my cans. I DCed with SM superfruit mixed with avocado oil and SAA. Then I used Porosity Control. I blowdried using my LI concoction (basically alot of things I like separately that I've mixed together to make a Super LI lol (Mane & Tail detangler as the carrier liquid, HV cocasta oil just because it's awesome, a Roux 619 LI vial for extra moisture, It's a 10 - also awesome but too thick for me to use on its own, and SAA). Sounds like alot, but my hair has alot of swing. Yay! Off to order a bigger bottle. I'm gonna ask them if we still have a coupon code with them.


----------



## 11228

How do you guys blow dry your hair? Do you use a brush or just blow the hair with your fingers? I've never gotten how to achieve the best results with minimal damage caused by brushing during the blowing process


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

11228 said:


> How do you guys blow dry your hair? Do you use a brush or just blow the hair with your fingers? I've never gotten how to achieve the best results with minimal damage caused by brushing during the blowing process


I hardly ever blowdry my hair (unless I'm in a hurry), I detangle first with my seamless comb then blow dry with the comb attachment. Try as I might, using a brush to blowdry just makes me feel like my hair is ripping out. I just can't get used to it.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Whoo, girl. My roots makes it feel like I need a relaxer. Actually, the top can probably take another couple of weeks, but maybe not the middle. Man, the jungle has arisen It's the back that I wanna attack. It looks so weird and I don't feel confident in wearing my hair down. It does slick up in a nice bun tho. I think hot water, a boar bristle brush, some JBCO (w/a little Leave in spray for some smelly goodies) and that Unicorn  gel masquerading as Wetline Xtreme works pretty darn good.


----------



## Lymegreen

touch up today at 7 weeks.  I've been maintaining a bob for about a year now.   I'm very happy with the look!  I think I'm on auto pilot ...   freshly cut bob means no tangles


----------



## 11228

Lymegreen said:


> View attachment 388211 touch up today at 7 weeks.  I've been maintaining a bob for about a year now.   I'm very happy with the look!  I think I'm on auto pilot ...   freshly cut bob means no tangles



So lush!


----------



## Evolving78

Lymegreen said:


> View attachment 388211
> touch up today at 7 weeks.  I've been maintaining a bob for about a year now.   I'm very happy with the look!  I think I'm on auto pilot ...   freshly cut bob means no tangles


Razor sharp girl! Lookin goodt! Lol


----------



## Evolving78

11228 said:


> How do you guys blow dry your hair? Do you use a brush or just blow the hair with your fingers? I've never gotten how to achieve the best results with minimal damage caused by brushing during the blowing process


I blow dry with my comb attachment or my magic jumbo rake comb.


----------



## 11228

My blower only has a defuser so I'm out of luck

Today is an opportunity I can't miss. Snow day, nails and cuticles all nice and smooth. RELAXING!


----------



## Aggie

Texlaxing today at 19 weeks post. Next stretch - maybe 12-14 weeks.


----------



## sunnieb

14 weeks post today.

This newgrowth's days are numbered.


----------



## Sanity

16 weeks post! Time is flying! 5 weeks to go! I might take down my braids earlier than expected, I need protein dc before relaxing on the 21st week... I'll know for sure by mid March.


----------



## secretdiamond

11228 said:


> How do you guys blow dry your hair? Do you use a brush or just blow the hair with your fingers? I've never gotten how to achieve the best results with minimal damage caused by brushing during the blowing process


Never use a brush or comb attachment.
I detangle a section, then use the tension method with my hands. Been doing this for years and my hair always comes out very nice.


----------



## Rozlewis

sunnieb said:


> 14 weeks post today.
> 
> This newgrowth's days are numbered.



@sunnieb 

I agree with you. Only two more weeks to go. Next weekend I will clarify, do a protein treatment and flat iron to prepare for my relaxer.


----------



## 11228

Sounds yummy *Rozlewis*



secretdiamond said:


> Never use a brush or comb attachment.
> I detangle a section, then use the tension method with my hands. Been doing this for years and my hair always comes out very nice.



That sounds safer for the strands. 

I've never gotten the technique down because I almost never use heat. I need a good YouTube video to get me going.


----------



## Rozlewis

15 weeks post. Clarified, protein treatment and flat ironed my hair in preparation for next week.


----------



## Sanity

17 weeks post. shamoood scalp. lightly deep conditionfed braids, air dried.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

New growth is still pretty manageable. Now that I can grip my hair in the back, I think I can hold on a lil longer. Or at least until it starts itching enough for me to relax it. When my scalp can't breathe it will surely let me know lol.


----------



## sunnieb

15 weeks post today.

I wish I could relax today, but won't have time.

So, it looks like I'll do an "involuntary" stretch to 16 weeks and relax next weekend.

Today I'll clarify, shampoo, and dc to make newgrowth behave for another week.....hopefully.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My scalp is telling me to relax. Guess I have to find a temporary style until next weekend. What to do?


----------



## VimiJn

secretdiamond said:


> Never use a brush or comb attachment.
> I detangle a section, then use the tension method with my hands. Been doing this for years and my hair always comes out very nice.


How often do you do this?


----------



## VimiJn

So I've decided that going forward I will relax half my head at a time. I was having trouble with the last quadrant ending up with a lot of texture left. I was switching the starting point and the results were always the same.... under processed. Very annoying.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I might be relaxing sooner than later. Scalp is killing me. My hair is so thick, it feels like it's suffocating my scalp.


----------



## Fotchygirl

10 weeks post, will be 11 weeks post on Saturday. I plan to relax at 12 weeks post to avoid problems. I'm pleased to still be having no scalp issues.


----------



## KhandiB

Hey Ladies, Ive been gone a long time , lol.  My last relaxer was in September, I also cut about 3 1/2 inches off (had some really ugly ends) I am currently 23 weeks post. 

I was maintaining with Dominican blowouts (have no idea what took me so long to try them, but lawd, they are good)  I am taking a break from the heat right now, also, they lied to me about a free 4th blowout, so I'm not going back to them, lol.  I am currently wearing braidouts and/or goddess braids, and I am going to either get Sengalese twists or crochet braids soon.  

I am planning on relaxing my hair at 32 weeks, which is a week before my birthday.


----------



## Evolving78

I will be 3 weeks post Saturday.


----------



## VimiJn

KhandiB said:


> Hey Ladies, Ive been gone a long time , lol.  My last relaxer was in September, I also cut about 3 1/2 inches off (had some really ugly ends) I am currently 23 weeks post.
> 
> I was maintaining with Dominican blowouts (have no idea what took me so long to try them, but lawd, they are good)  I am taking a break from the heat right now, also, they lied to me about a free 4th blowout, so I'm not going back to them, lol.  I am currently wearing braidouts and/or goddess braids, and I am going to either get Sengalese twists or crochet braids soon.
> 
> I am planning on relaxing my hair at 32 weeks, which is a week before my birthday.


Welcome back! I remember you from back then . Disregard the start date.


----------



## Aggie

2 weeks post tomorrow and 10-12 more weeks to go. I think I'm going to reduce the length of my stretches from 18-24 weeks to 12-14 weeks instead to reduce the shedding and the amount of breakage.


----------



## Rozlewis

1 day post and it feels so good.


----------



## CharlieEcho

6 Weeks. I relaxed my hair in Jan after 5 yrs of fighting with my natural hair. So far, zero regrets


----------



## Sanity

18 weeks post. I took down the braids. I'm tempted to relax. I have almost 3 inches of new growth on top of 1' of texlaxed.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

16 weeks today, thought about transitioning decided not to, I will be relaxing in the next 6-10 weeks


----------



## Sanity

It's time!! wish me luck Ladies!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

Good luck @Sanity , make sure you come back and post pictures.


----------



## Aggie

3 weeks post tomorrow and 11 more to go


----------



## Sanity

Day 1! relaxer process went smoothly! Pics to come! Currently Deep conditioning with Olaplex #2, 6n1 and Creme of Nature Argan oil.


----------



## 11228

Sanity said:


> Day 1! relaxer process went smoothly! Pics to come! Currently Deep conditioning with Olaplex #2, 6n1 and Creme of Nature Argan oil.



Congrats! Can't wait to see the pics.

I am only 3 weeks post so still in the honeymoon phase.


----------



## Aggie

11228 said:


> Congrats! Can't wait to see the pics.
> 
> I am only 3 weeks post so still in the honeymoon phase.


Plus One


----------



## KenyafromCT

KhandiB said:


> Hey Ladies, Ive been gone a long time , lol.  My last relaxer was in September, I also cut about 3 1/2 inches off (had some really ugly ends) I am currently 23 weeks post.
> 
> I was maintaining with Dominican blowouts (have no idea what took me so long to try them, but lawd, they are good)  I am taking a break from the heat right now, also, they lied to me about a free 4th blowout, so I'm not going back to them, lol.  I am currently wearing braidouts and/or goddess braids, and I am going to either get Sengalese twists or crochet braids soon.
> 
> I am planning on relaxing my hair at 32 weeks, which is a week before my birthday.




Girl! I've been going to Dominican Salons for 15 years...and yes! they lqy it down!


----------



## Evolving78

4 weeks post. I have new growth, but it's manageable.


----------



## KenyafromCT

I'm pretty new here and have finally decided to take my hair health seriously.

My hair is very thick and I tend to relax every 6 weeks. I decided to stretch my relaxer and I haven't relaxed since 12/31. I've been massaging my scalp with JBCO, WHGO and Alter Ego/Herb Ego hair drops (separately) several times per week. I don't think I can go much longer. It's been 9 weeks and I have a at least 2.5-3  inches of new growth and don't think I can go much longer!


----------



## sunnieb

1 week post.


----------



## sunnieb

11228 said:


> Congrats! Can't wait to see the pics.
> 
> I am only 3 weeks post so still in the *honeymoon phase*.



 So true!  No complaints whatsoever!


----------



## Evolving78

KenyafromCT said:


> I'm pretty new here and have finally decided to take my hair health seriously.
> 
> My hair is very thick and I tend to relax every 6 weeks. I decided to stretch my relaxer and I haven't relaxed since 12/31. I've been massaging my scalp with JBCO, WHGO and Alter Ego/Herb Ego hair drops (separately) several times per week. I don't think I can go much longer. It's been 9 weeks and I have a at least 2.5-3  inches of new growth and don't think I can go much longer!


I would go by growth, and not just weeks. I would relax if I were you.


----------



## KenyafromCT

shortdub78 said:


> I would go by growth, and not just weeks. I would relax if I were you.




Ahh ok! thank you!


----------



## sunnieb

@KenyafromCT welcome!

If it's time to relax, it's time.  Let your hair tell you, not the calendar.

You're over the recommended 6-8 weeks, so no worries.  The reason most of us can go longer is through practice.  I used to relax every 4 weeks, now I'm doing 14-18 depending on how my hair acts.


----------



## sharifeh

does anyone in here use phytorelaxer? if I relax again, that's what I'd want to use


----------



## irisak

I'm 21 weeks. I'm trying to stretch until the week of my birthday which is on the 21st. I've been wearing a sew in since the New Year so I'm hoping I've got some good retention.


----------



## 11228

sharifeh said:


> does anyone in here use phytorelaxer? if I relax again, that's what I'd want to use



I used it for 2 years and switched to Lineage shea butter lye relaxed a couple of months ago with no regret. I achieve the same results without the residua I accumulate from the phyto (lye)


----------



## Sanity

Ladies I'm under the weather, I will post pics once I am better!


----------



## Fotchygirl

12 weeks post, will be 13 on Saturday. I couldn't relax on Saturday since I had to visit my Parents for the weekend. I will end up relaxing at 14 weeks post since I have to do a protein treatment this coming Saturday.


----------



## irisak

So ladies I think I'm ready to feel my scalp again. I'm taking my hair down tomorrow and texlaxing Friday.


----------



## ElegantElephant

Relaxed today at 16 weeks but had a lot of breakage..ugh. What kind of protein treatment do you use and how often??


----------



## 11228

ElegantElephant said:


> Relaxed today at 16 weeks but had a lot of breakage..ugh. What kind of protein treatment do you use and how often??



I use Aphogee 2 minutes and nexxus emergencee when I need something stronger.

Haven't in a while but I also Henna and use other Ayurveda herbs


----------



## Evolving78

Sanity said:


> Ladies I'm under the weather, I will post pics once I am better!


I hope you are doing better. I wasn't feeling well either.


----------



## brownb83

I'm 7 weeks and thinking about relaxing .


----------



## sunnieb

2 weeks post and loving it!


----------



## Rozlewis

sunnieb said:


> 2 weeks post and loving it!



 2 weeks post and I love the way my hair feels and behaves. #winning


----------



## sunnieb

Rozlewis said:


> 2 weeks post and I love the way my hair feels and behaves. #winning



I love having a relaxer twin!

Let's do this!


----------



## Fotchygirl

Omg what a bad wash day I had yesterday! I committed the biggest sin by not combing my hair before washing thinking I was going to comb it with the conditioner.  Matting! Tangles! Major breakage! It is still matted in some areas but I managed to untangle most of it last night. I will do the rest bit by bit during the week.  I should have kept to my resolution of 12 weeks.  Definitely relaxing this Friday.


----------



## Sanity

shortdub78 said:


> I hope you are doing better. I wasn't feeling well either.


Thank you! It was some sort of super flu. I am now finally feeling better.


----------



## MACGlossChick

I just got finished washing out my relaxer. I never keep track of when I relax my hair, so I don't know how many weeks post I am, but I think it was either late November or early December. Anyway, this is my second time using what I believe is a new formulation of the Linage relaxer. My hair feels so buttery smooth after rinsing it out, almost like there's a coat of oil or conditioner on my strands. I've got their neutralizer on now, and then I'll deep condition with their moisturizing conditioner (I don't really care for this), put my leave ins and then do a cheat rollerset.


----------



## FlyRob

My sister texlaxed my hair today after being natural for approximately eight years. My hair was done in two sections.  I used ORS, and total process was 13 minutes.  I will retouch in 12-16 weeks.


----------



## Aggie

4 weeks post yesterday and 10 more to go...


----------



## nicki6

I relaxed today with Silk Elements.  

My last relaxer was May 2016. 

 I relaxed today because I feel that I've become too dependent on wigs.  I didn't retain any extraordinary length but I immediately felt that I looked better with my own hair...even if it's just pulled back in a bun


----------



## SuchaLady

My hair is getting on my nerves. I wasnt planning on relaxing until Easter but now Im like sheesh. Can I wait? If I was an emotional hair person I would have cut if off by now. I think about it at least once a month.


----------



## 11228

Fotchygirl said:


> Omg what a bad wash day I had yesterday! I committed the biggest sin by not combing my hair before washing thinking I was going to comb it with the conditioner.  Matting! Tangles! Major breakage! It is still matted in some areas but I managed to untangle most of it last night. I will do the rest bit by bit during the week.  I should have kept to my resolution of 12 weeks.  Definitely relaxing this Friday.



I am so sorry to hear this. It is a good idea to space out the detangling session to avoid frustrated ripping.

It is not to the same extent but I always these episodes every relaxer cycle. My final wash is always like a warning. I'll retain more if only I can time it correctly and skip this "alert"


----------



## sunnieb

Aggie said:


> 4 weeks post yesterday and 10 more to go...



It sounds so loooong when you say it like that! 

But, I plan to relax at 14 -16 weeks post and that's 12 or so weeks from now.


----------



## sunnieb

SuchaLady said:


> My hair is getting on my nerves. I wasnt planning on relaxing until Easter but now Im like sheesh. Can I wait? If I was an emotional hair person I would have cut if off by now. I think about it at least once a month.



When I start feeling like this, I go ahead and gather my relaxer supplies.


----------



## SuchaLady

sunnieb said:


> When I start feeling like this, I go ahead and gather me relaxer supplies.



I honestly feel like I should do just that. I have never had short hair so for me to be considering cutting it off says a lot 

My hair has been so unruly lately. Like I have been buying some very pricey conditioners and it hates them all. I have no idea what the problem is. I dont really protective style anymore but a wig doesnt sound all that bad right about now


----------



## Evolving78

SuchaLady said:


> I honestly feel like I should do just that. I have never had short hair so for me to be considering cutting it off says a lot
> 
> My hair has been so unruly lately. Like I have been buying some very pricey conditioners and it hates them all. I have no idea what the problem is. I dont really protective style anymore but a wig doesnt sound all that bad right about now


I feel like that when I have protein overload. I think you should relax. That helped me tremendously to open up my cuticles to get the moisture and nutrients my hair needed. They were so sealed, and straw like, that nothing was able to penetrate. After that I put a little Castile soap in my conditioner to help. Just a capful. I also used products with no protein for awhile.


----------



## sharifeh

SuchaLady said:


> I honestly feel like I should do just that. I have never had short hair so for me to be considering cutting it off says a lot
> 
> My hair has been so unruly lately. Like I have been buying some very pricey conditioners and it hates them all. I have no idea what the problem is. I dont really protective style anymore but a wig doesnt sound all that bad right about now



do you clarify ever?


----------



## angelmilk

2 weeks post and in love with quick wash days.


----------



## Chrismiss

I think I'm 10 weeks into my relaxer now. I 'm pretty sure my last relaxer was between Christmas and New Year's Eve. I've got 3-4 weeks to go before next one.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

Decided to cut my stretch short, I will be relaxing on March 24 at 19 weeks post


----------



## SuchaLady

shortdub78 said:


> I feel like that when I have protein overload. I think you should relax. That helped me tremendously to open up my cuticles to get the moisture and nutrients my hair needed. They were so sealed, and straw like, that nothing was able to penetrate. After that I put a little Castile soap in my conditioner to help. Just a capful. I also used products with no protein for awhile.



I don't use much protein so it's not that. I think I've been trying too many conditioners back to back that didn't give as much moisture as my regular products.


----------



## SuchaLady

sharifeh said:


> do you clarify ever?



I accidentally clarified two weeks or so ago  I grabbed a shampoo out the store that I thought said sulfate free but it was actually clarifying


----------



## ArrrBeee

I've been natural after I bc'd 3 years ago. Hair has been in crochet braids and weaves the majority of the time. 

I'm ready to relax again. Should I do it myself or try to find someone?


----------



## Aggie

ArrrBeee said:


> I've been natural after I bc'd 3 years ago. Hair has been in crochet braids and weaves the majority of the time.
> 
> I'm ready to relax again. Should I do it myself or try to find someone?



Personally I would find someone. Make sure it's someone trustworthy though. When I tried to relax my hair after going natural, my hair ended up texlaxed. Turned out, I liked it and today I am still texlaxed. If you want straight results, maybe see a professional stylist.


----------



## Evolving78

ArrrBeee said:


> I've been natural after I bc'd 3 years ago. Hair has been in crochet braids and weaves the majority of the time.
> 
> I'm ready to relax again. Should I do it myself or try to find someone?


I would let someone do it. A professional. They will know where to start the process, so you won't get poodle hair.


----------



## Evolving78

I'm 5 weeks post. I got new growth...lol I may keep going and stretch to 12 weeks. That shouldn't be too much of a hassle.


----------



## ArrrBeee

Thanks ladies!


----------



## sharifeh

is there any truth to the idea that you shouldnt work out directly after relaxing? I never believed it because I dont believe you can sweat out a chemical...but just wondering because im scheduling my relaxer but i have some intense workouts coming up including a half marathon


----------



## demlew

sharifeh said:


> is there any truth to the idea that you shouldnt work out directly after relaxing? I never believed it because I dont believe you can sweat out a chemical...but just wondering because im scheduling my relaxer but i have some intense workouts coming up including a half marathon



I've only heard to avoid exercise prior in order to not open your pores. As far as after, I would imagine it's because of sweating/the need to wash your hair. I've washed my hair the same day because I didn't like the finished look. No harm done. Good luck with your half marathon! I've finished 15 of them. I think I'm done lol


----------



## Aggie

sharifeh said:


> is there any truth to the idea that you shouldnt work out directly after relaxing? I never believed it because I dont believe you can sweat out a chemical...but just wondering because im scheduling my relaxer but i have some intense workouts coming up including a half marathon





demlew said:


> I've only heard to avoid exercise prior in order to not open your pores. As far as after, I would imagine it's because of sweating/the need to wash your hair. I've washed my hair the same day because I didn't like the finished look. No harm done. Good luck with your half marathon! I've finished 15 of them. I think I'm done lol


I agree with @demlew.


----------



## sharifeh

demlew said:


> I've only heard to avoid exercise prior in order to not open your pores. As far as after, I would imagine it's because of sweating/the need to wash your hair. I've washed my hair the same day because I didn't like the finished look. No harm done. Good luck with your half marathon! I've finished 15 of them. I think I'm done lol





Aggie said:


> I agree with @demlew.



thank you both!


----------



## Evolving78

I decided to apply my conditioner like a relaxer... I haven't had this much conditioner in my hair in years! I wanna see if this will make a difference. Just trying to make sure that demarcation line is straight!


----------



## sunnieb

3 weeks post and still enjoying having no newgrowth!


----------



## sunnieb

shortdub78 said:


> I decided to apply my conditioner like a relaxer... I haven't had this much conditioner in my hair in years! I wanna see if this will make a difference. Just trying to make sure that demarcation line is straight!



How'd you like it?

This is how I have to apply my conditioner when the newgrowth gets crazy.  I go through a ton of conditioner...


----------



## Evolving78

sunnieb said:


> How'd you like it?
> 
> This is how I have to apply my conditioner when the newgrowth gets crazy.  I go through a ton of conditioner...


It did nothing. It might have been the conditioner.


----------



## Aggie

5 weeks post yesterday. 9 more to go.


----------



## MzSwift

Almost 16 weeks post. Slowly taking down these mini braids that have been in for about 2 months. Thinking about holding off on the texlax until mid-May. I think I'm gonna do Bantu knot outs for a little while. With a newborn it'll be easier to rock the knots around the house and then rock the curls whenever we go out.


----------



## demlew

1 week post and loving it! I increased my stretch time from 8 to 13 weeks thanks to silk amino acids sold by lotioncrafter. I'll probably go 13 weeks again.


----------



## VimiJn

demlew said:


> 1 week post and loving it! I increased my stretch time from 8 to 13 weeks thanks to silk amino acids sold by lotioncrafter. I'll probably go 13 weeks again.


How did you use it so it made a difference?


----------



## Evolving78

I'm six weeks. Got me some Silicon mix bambu. I will continue to roller set.


----------



## demlew

omooba said:


> How did you use it so it made a difference?



I mixed it into my DC. It softened the NG and made detangling easier.


----------



## Supergirl

I'm one day post--simply due to laziness! I probably should have relaxed about 6 weeks ago.  --my plan is to go no longer than 12 weeks. It's so much more work when I go longer.


----------



## irsgirl

I am 19 weeks post. I didn't realize it had been this long since my last relaxer! I have been working out and wearING my hair in a phony pony of some sort.
I normally self relax,but think I will let the salon do my next touch with whatever mild relaxer they use#


----------



## Sanity

Heres my update. I took a video then screenshot the length pic. Hair pics are difficult when there's not any help around. lol so I am on the 7 line. 1 more line for my goal (BSL-for 2017). Then I will start chasing MBL until the winter. I will take my pic down later tonight, (pic isn't watermarked). I will inbox to those who want to see my progress.


----------



## Evolving78

@Sanity 
Wow girl! Great progress!


----------



## sunnieb

Looking good @Sanity!


----------



## Evolving78

I was able to wrap my hair with this new growth! Lol (after flat ironing) I'm wrapping my hair up again tonight to see how long this style can hold up until wash day.


----------



## Sanity

shortdub78 said:


> I was able to wrap my hair with this new growth! Lol (after flat ironing) I'm wrapping my hair up again tonight to see how long this style can hold up until wash day.


Loving it! when is your next relaxer?


----------



## Sanity

sunnieb said:


> Looking good @Sanity!


Thank you @sunnieb


----------



## Evolving78

Sanity said:


> Loving it! when is your next relaxer?


April 1st-2nd! Thank u!


----------



## Rozlewis

4 weeks post and loving it.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

Omw to the BSS to pick up my supplies, can't wait
Edited to add I'm 19 weeks post


----------



## Evolving78

7 weeks!


----------



## sunnieb

4 weeks post and still easy breezy!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

The relaxer process makes me remember why I wait as long as possible between relaxers, but the ease of my hair makes me want to do it more often, so conflicted. Anyways, 2 days post and loving it.


----------



## Evolving78

I got the silicone spatula applicators to apply my relaxer. I bought some brushes from Sally, but they were snagging my hair. I bought some more gloves, clips, and a packet of neutralizer. 6 more days to go!


----------



## Fotchygirl

15 weeks post ladies, relaxing this Thursday. I just haven't made time to go and do it. Still contemplating whether to blowdry or just airdry afterwards. Airdrying will be less manipulation for sure.


----------



## Aggie

6 weeks post Saturday past and 8 more to go.


----------



## Lymegreen

7 weeks... its been like clowork recently.   Here's new growth pic. 

Touch up this week...


----------



## Evolving78

Think I will touch up today instead of Saturday. If not, I will need to wash my hair and I don't feel like doing all of that manipulation with New growth.


----------



## Evolving78

I'm one day post...I haven't really been feeling my relaxer touch ups since I switched to ORS lye.


----------



## Fotchygirl

shortdub78 said:


> I'm one day post...I haven't really been feeling my relaxer touch ups since I switched to ORS lye.


Why @shortdub78 ? Do you not like the results?


----------



## Evolving78

Fotchygirl said:


> Why @shortdub78 ? Do you not like the results?


Nope! I do not like the results! Lol it leaves my hair dull and dry. And my crown seems to be more resistant, so it feels very underprocessed. I wasn't going to exceed the time, since it takes 15-20 mins to apply and I smooth for 5 mins. I still have a lot of texture. I have used this several times. And the same thing happens. I had to to a corrective last time.


----------



## Chrismiss

Im 14 weeks in and getting relaxed tomorrow. I could honestly go a couple of more weeks but Im off tomorrow and want to get it done and over with.


----------



## sunnieb

5 weeks post and just getting that first crinkle of newgrowth.

How you doing @Rozlewis?


----------



## SuchaLady

Ill relax between now and Easter. I just need to figure out what day.


----------



## Rozlewis

sunnieb said:


> 5 weeks post and just getting that first crinkle of newgrowth.
> 
> How you doing @Rozlewis?



Same here, I have a little crinkle of new growth. I have been doing roller sets and they are giving me life. I am finally perfecting my technique.


----------



## Evolving78

Rozlewis said:


> Same here, I have a little crinkle of new growth. I have been doing roller sets and they are giving me life. I am finally perfecting my technique.


See this is why I need to go back to no lye.. I can't even roller set!


----------



## Rozlewis

shortdub78 said:


> See this is why I need to go back to no lye.. I can't even roller set!



@shortdub78 Are you using lye relaxers or did you go natural?


----------



## Evolving78

Rozlewis said:


> @shortdub78 Are you using lye relaxers or did you go natural?


I'm using lye.


----------



## sunnieb

Rozlewis said:


> Same here, I have a little crinkle of new growth. I have been doing roller sets and they are giving me life. I am finally perfecting my technique.



You know what?

I bought all the rollersetting supplies (included the dvd from a former LHCF member), and I've never done a complete set once! 

I used to dabble with ponytail rollersets here and there, but never my whole head.  I just don't feel like it.


----------



## Rozlewis

shortdub78 said:


> I'm using lye.



@shortdub78  I use a lye relaxer too. I am using Affirm Fireguard and I really like it. Leaves me with some texture and consistent results.


----------



## Evolving78

Rozlewis said:


> @shortdub78  I use a lye relaxer too. I am using Affirm Fireguard and I really like it. Leaves me with some texture and consistent results.


I have a lot of texture. More than I care for, especially in my crown area.


----------



## sunnieb

shortdub78 said:


> I have a lot of texture. More than I care for, especially in my crown area.



That's why I rely on no-lye.

I think my head would be ok with lye sometimes, but my crown wouldn't take.  It's to much going on up there.


----------



## VimiJn

3 days post here. 
I find myself frustrated with lye vs no-lye issue. I used no lye as my virgin relaxer which was fine on relaxer day but as time went on my hair became so dry and lifeless. So I switched to lye and there's definitely a lot more texture left and it does a number on your scalp (whew baby) but that goes away in a few days. Having said that I don't  get the straw like dullness like I experienced from no- lye. I think I just need to find the right lye relaxer. I've been using silk elements shea butter and silk protein in regular.


----------



## 11228

sunnieb said:


> You know what?
> 
> I bought all the rollersetting supplies (included the dvd from a former LHCF member), and I've never done a complete set once!
> 
> I used to dabble with ponytail rollersets here and there, but never my whole head.  I just don't feel like it.



I shudder at the thought of using a fine tooth comb to prepare my hair for rollerset. I can't believe I used to let stylists use that as a detangling method. No wonder my hair growth was stunted.


----------



## Evolving78

omooba said:


> 3 days post here.
> I find myself frustrated with lye vs no-lye issue. I used no lye as my virgin relaxer which was fine on relaxer day but as time went on my hair became so dry and lifeless. So I switched to lye and there's definitely a lot more texture left and it does a number on your scalp (whew baby) but that goes away in a few days. Having said that I don't  get the straw like dullness like I experienced from no- lye. I think I just need to find the right lye relaxer. I've been using silk elements shea butter and silk protein in regular.


And that's the reason I don't like no lye. But something has got to give!


----------



## Rozlewis

11228 said:


> I shudder at the thought of using a fine tooth comb to prepare my hair for rollerset. I can't believe I used to let stylists use that as a detangling method. No wonder my hair growth was stunted.



@11228  I felt the same way. Before I perfected my technique I think I was causing more damage than not. Now I use the 3 comb method using seamless combs starting from the bottom and working my way up on wet hair and I hardly have any breakage.


----------



## VimiJn

Rozlewis said:


> @11228  I felt the same way. Before I perfected my technique I think I was causing more damage than not. Now I use the 3 comb method using seamless combs starting from the bottom and working my way up on wet hair and I hardly have any breakage.


What's the 3 comb method?


----------



## 11228

Rozlewis said:


> @11228  I felt the same way. Before I perfected my technique I think I was causing more damage than not. Now I use the 3 comb method using seamless combs starting from the bottom and working my way up on wet hair and I hardly have any breakage.



I want to know what the 3 comb method is as well.


----------



## VimiJn

11228 said:


> I want to know what the 3 comb method is as well.


I wonder if it's when you start with a wide tooth comb then go to the next size down then end with a fine tooth comb. If so then I use 2 combs.


----------



## SuchaLady

Speaking of rollersets, I just mentioned in the rollersetting thread that I either need to a) speed up doing rolling my own hair or b) just go on and get biweekly roller sets done at the salon. The problem with b is that I am not in the mood train a stylist on detangling my hair. It is very thick and Id hate to have to fight someone for using a fine toothed comb.

I have a lot of texture left in my hair these days and the airdrying just leaves me looking like I dont love myself anymore


----------



## sunnieb

SuchaLady said:


> airdrying just leaves me looking like I dont love myself anymore





See, now I've learned to airdry to smooth perfection! 

But y'all keep talking about these dern rollersets!  I feel like I'm missing out.


----------



## VimiJn

I do the best of both worlds. I roller set the front part (sort of a side swoop) and air dry the rest. I use an ouchless band to make a ponytail on the first day, then two strand twist it and hide the ends. 
One of the things I promised myself this Go around is not to sacrifice style for length. 
 I've been doing this for several weeks now. I like it.


----------



## SuchaLady

sunnieb said:


> See, now I've learned to airdry to smooth perfection!
> 
> But y'all keep talking about these dern rollersets!  I feel like I'm missing out.



Rollersets are in now as a way to style/dry hair even if you aren't planning on wearing the actual set. Celebs have even gotten in on the fun!


----------



## sunnieb

@SuchaLady yeah, but look at ALL those rollers!  That's a lot of rolling time!


----------



## Rozlewis

omooba said:


> What's the 3 comb method?



@omooba 

The 3 comb method is when you comb through the hair with a wide tooth comb (1), then a medium tooth comb (2) and then a fine tooth comb (3). This makes my roller set come out with so much body.


----------



## Aggie

7 weeks post Saturday past. Sorry I'm so late. I have 7 more to go


----------



## sunnieb

Aggie said:


> 7 weeks post Saturday past. Sorry I'm so late. I have 7 more to go



Time flies when your swangin' that freshly relaxed hurrrr!


----------



## Aggie

sunnieb said:


> Time flies when your swangin' that freshly relaxed hurrrr!


It sure does .  and hard to keep up sometimes.


----------



## SuchaLady

Either I'm crazy (which I don't deny is possible anymore these days  ), or Wild Grow Hair Oil actually works. I purchased a bottle and was using it randomly here and there. Fast forward to me washing my hair tonight, I have so much newgrowth! I was examining my ends in preparation for my trim next week and I can barely spot the unevenness I was prepared to cut off


----------



## sunnieb

SuchaLady said:


> Either I'm crazy (which I don't deny is possible anymore these days  ), or Wild Grow Hair Oil actually works. I purchased a bottle and was using it randomly here and there. Fast forward to me washing my hair tonight, I have so much newgrowth! I was examining my ends in preparation for my trim next week and I can barely spot the unevenness I was prepared to cut off



How have you been using this oil?

How much is it?

Where did you buy it from?

Not that I'm trying to grow my hair faster or anything like that....


----------



## Evolving78

sunnieb said:


> How have you been using this oil?
> 
> How much is it?
> 
> Where did you buy it from?
> 
> Not that I'm trying to grow my hair faster or anything like that....


I use it and I don't experience fast growth, but it helps so much with softening my new growth. This isn't an oil you can't apply to your hair. It will make it weighted, greasy, sticky, etc.. and you can't use too much, that will make it hard to wash out. You can get it from Sally, and it runs $6.99-$7.99. It has a very strong medicinal smell.


----------



## SuchaLady

sunnieb said:


> How have you been using this oil?
> 
> How much is it?
> 
> Where did you buy it from?
> 
> Not that I'm trying to grow my hair faster or anything like that....



I just apply a very small amount to my roots. 

It was about $6 and I got it from a random BSS. I really had to hunt it down because everyone was sold out. 

I don't get sticky or weighed down hair but I also don't use the nozzle straight to my scalp. I use my finger tips to control how much goes where. But it does smell horrible  

A picture from a Facebook friend who doesn't care about hair prompted this purchase. She said her hair would always break off in the front and after a couple months of using it, it caught up with the back


----------



## sunnieb

shortdub78 said:


> *It has a very strong medicinal smell.*


----------



## abioni

I think you should try a different lye relaxer before you use no-lye. I used Hawaiian Silky no base mild relaxer (you can try the regular) and I get my hair bone straight. Even my usually tough to straighten crown. No-lye relaxer seems to wear off after a while. My hair becomes frizzy and dry. 

What I do is wash my hair 4 days before the relaxer and then use only rinse out conditioner. This ensures that my hair is clean without products on it. I also section my hair into 6 sections instead of 4. I section the front into four, 2 on the sides and 2 in middle. This allows me to start and focus on my crown area. The back I section into two and work on them last. Another thing I do is smooth as I do each section, then go back to each one as smooth again. 

I don't base my scalp, I don't want to take the risk of under processing my roots (the petroleum jelly usually used is the same thing recommended for applying to already processed hair to prevent more processing). I burn a bit but I deal with it. 



shortdub78 said:


> And that's the reason I don't like no lye. But something has got to give!


----------



## Sanity

chooped 3" this morning. 4 weeks post relaxer. 2 weeks post corrective. I had some excessive shedding (sad) Health is more important to me than length. Also I am going to shorten my stretches to 12 weeks instead of 18-20 until I am Mbl.


----------



## sunnieb

6 weeks post


----------



## Rozlewis

6 weeks post and loving the way my hair feels and looks.


----------



## Aggie

8 weeks post today. I think instead of texlaxing at 14 weeks, I'll do so at 13 weeks instead. That leaves me with 5 more to go now before my next texlaxer.


----------



## angelmilk

6 weeks post... My new growth is popping lol. I've started to apply my DC like a relaxer now. 6 weeks to go


----------



## Evolving78

@KenyafromCT 
Hey lady! What's going on with your hair?
I decided to go ahead an do a corrective. I used Creme of Nature argan oil relaxer. I accidentally grabbed the coarse instead of regular, but everything came out great.
My hair is straight again, the relaxer didn't leave my hair dull, or dry. 

Also I used French Perm Stablizer. I used it after I rinsed and neutralized. I kept it on for 15 mins.  Left my hair very shiny. After that o used the conditioner that came in the box and applied some Aphogee 2 min. I left that on my hair for 2 mins, then rinsed.
Now I'm deep conditioning with Moisturizing conditioner. 
What did you decide to do?


----------



## Fotchygirl

17 weeks post ladies, not by choice, I started having scalp issues again and am currently scared to relax since they haven't cleared.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Does anyone remember when I relaxed my hair? I thought I put it in my calendar but I guess I didn't


----------



## Evolving78

whosthatcurl said:


> Does anyone remember when I relaxed my hair? I thought I put it in my calendar but I guess I didn't





whosthatcurl said:


> Does anyone remember when I relaxed my hair? I thought I put it in my calendar but I guess I didn't


It maybe time again. I relaxed at 7 1/2 weeks the end of March. It didn't take well, so I gave myself a corrective Sunday.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> It maybe time again. I relaxed at 7 1/2 weeks the end of March. It didn't take well, so I gave myself a corrective Sunday.


I think you're right. I do feel some wavies so it's probably about that time.


----------



## Evolving78

whosthatcurl said:


> I think you're right. I do feel some wavies so it's probably about that time.


I think you relaxed before me too. I relaxed at 5 weeks, then waited 7 1/2 weeks. 
I switched back to no lye too. I'm not messing with lye at this point. I like straight hair that doesn't take much effort. Creme Of Nature worked really well for me.  ORS lye and no lye is drying.


----------



## KhandiB

Im fighting myself on whether to relax or not, Im having dryness , dullness and some breakage issues.  Im currently at 30 weeks....(Longest Ive ever gone without a relaxer since I was 12)

Ive found some new products like AsIAm Coconut Cowash which is pretty good and some oils... 

I dont know what to do lol! If I do decide to relax, I definitely wont do it myself, too much new growth, and Im still concerned that I previously over-processed my hair, its spongy looking...


----------



## Evolving78

KhandiB said:


> Im fighting myself on whether to relax or not, Im having dryness , dullness and some breakage issues.  Im currently at 30 weeks....(Longest Ive ever gone without a relaxer since I was 12)
> 
> Ive found some new products like AsIAm Coconut Cowash which is pretty good and some oils...
> 
> I dont know what to do lol! If I do decide to relax, I definitely wont do it myself, too much new growth, and Im still concerned that I previously over-processed my hair, its spongy looking...


Why are you stretching for so long?


----------



## KhandiB

It wasn't intentional.  After my last relaxer in September, I started going to the Dominicans, didn't feel like I needed one honestly.  But I stopped going to them after they Okie Doked me , just started doing my own hair again , and its been tough lol



shortdub78 said:


> Why are you stretching for so long?


----------



## SuchaLady

0 days post  

Anyone know how many weeks post I was? Because I don't  but omg. I had a fro basically. So much newgrowth Anywho, it's definitely much longer and I'm glad that's over. I'll be going for my blowout + trim later today so that's exciting. I might take an inch-inch and a half off.


----------



## Evolving78

KhandiB said:


> It wasn't intentional.  After my last relaxer in September, I started going to the Dominicans, didn't feel like I needed one honestly.  But I stopped going to them after they Okie Doked me , just started doing my own hair again , and its been tough lol


You make your appointment yet? Lol


----------



## Fotchygirl

18 weeks post tomorrow and washed my hair yesterday. I washed it in braids of maybe 16 and that prevented  the tangling of the length but the new growth was matted. I didn't fret, I simply waited until my hair was dry and put oil on my fingers and just pulled my roots apart. I did experience some breakage because the scabs attach themselves to the hairs and cause knots but I'm happy with the outcome of my wash day.


----------



## Aggie

9 weeks post - 4 more to go.


----------



## Rozlewis

7 weeks post and I can see and feel the new growth but I am doing ok. 9 more weeks to go.


----------



## destinyseeker

1 day post!
I went 13 weeks and girlllll


----------



## sunnieb

Rozlewis said:


> 7 weeks post and I can see and feel the new growth but I am doing ok. 9 more weeks to go.



Hey twin!

7 weeks post and hanging in there!

I don't know how long I'm going to go this round.  I'll get through May and evaluate.


----------



## sunnieb

whosthatcurl said:


> Does anyone remember when I relaxed my hair? I thought I put it in my calendar but I guess I didn't



Too funny!

That's why I post in here.  I'd never remember!


----------



## SuchaLady

So where I go to my blowouts cancelled walk ins yesterday. Im currently walking around looking like this   Im annoyed because I have church in the morning and I had no plans of doing anything to my hair myself.  I am blowdrying it and nothing more. A slick bun and dassit. 

Jesus will still love me.


----------



## Aggie

SuchaLady said:


> So where I go to my blowouts cancelled walk ins yesterday. Im currently walking around looking like this   Im annoyed because I have church in the morning and I had no plans of doing anything to my hair myself.  I am blowdrying it and nothing more. A slick bun and dassit.
> 
> *Jesus will still love me*.



 This is so cute. I love it!


----------



## angelmilk

Just looked at my calendar and realized I'm gonna have to relax at 10 weeks instead of 12 so that I can squeeze in a relaxer the week before I go off to college...because I refuse to try to give myself a touch up in a community bathroom at a PWI


----------



## VimiJn

angelmilk said:


> Just looked at my calendar and realized I'm gonna have to relax at 10 weeks instead of 12 so that I can squeeze in a relaxer the week before I go off to college...because I refuse to try to give myself a touch up in a community bathroom at a PWI


----------



## Evolving78

I'm one week post! Yes!


----------



## KhandiB

No not yet, I cant decide if I want to go to the Dominicans to get it done, or try and find a good salon to do it.

Im tired of my hair at this point, and if I dont relax soon, Im afraid Im gonna cut it,lol

Since my last relaxer and hair cut (in my profile picture) my hair has grown about 3.5 - 4 inches.



shortdub78 said:


> You make your appointment yet? Lol


----------



## Evolving78

KhandiB said:


> No not yet, I cant decide if I want to go to the Dominicans to get it done, or try and find a good salon to do it.
> 
> Im tired of my hair at this point, and if I dont relax soon, Im afraid Im gonna cut it,lol
> 
> Since my last relaxer and hair cut (in my profile picture) my hair has grown about 3.5 - 4 inches.


You have always had nice hair! 
I wished I would have just done a corrective, instead of getting braids. It costed me some inches in my crown area. Don't cut your hair. If you are familiar with the Dominicans, go to them. I just wouldn't wait. You can find a stylist/salon for your next touch up.


----------



## Fotchygirl

Exactly 1 day post! I finally relaxed yesterday,  I went to the salon and the lady was so gentle and used my comb and products.  She's definitely a keeper. My hair is the longest it's ever been and I keep pulling it up from my back to look at the length!


----------



## Aggie

10 weeks post and 3 more to go today...


----------



## 11228

Aggie said:


> 10 weeks post and 3 more to go today...



You're only going for 13 weeks? You usually go longer right?

I'm at 10 weeks too. Braids are up.


----------



## Aggie

11228 said:


> You're only going for 13 weeks? You usually go longer right?
> 
> I'm at 10 weeks too. Braids are up.


Yes I usually go a lot longer. I will see how my hair feels in 3 weeks before I texlax it though. If it still feels wonderful, then I'll go for 16 to maybe 18 weeks. I'll see when I reach the 13th week.


----------



## angelmilk

8 weeks post...new growth is very soft and manageable with my glycerin. If I don't relax at 10 weeks I'll have to relax at 22 weeks. I've never stretched that long before but at the same time I'm managing my hair so much better than last time. I don't think I need one yet. What to do what to do ?


----------



## MzSwift

I'm planning to texlax  Wednesday at 22 weeks. It'll be my first one with a 2 month old. I think I'll do the texlax process and DC. Leave the DC in until the next day and then do my blow dry and flat iron on day two. Don't wanna leave little man with DH for too long.

I also think this time I'm gonna skip the pre-neutralize protein step and do the protein tx and moisturizing DC after neutralizing. Gotta simplify this hair game somehow otherwise I'm gonna continue to slack off on my regi.


----------



## MzSwift

Today's the big day! I feel like it's been forever!! Lol


----------



## MzSwift

I skipped the mid-step protein as planned but I ended up leaving the first neutralizing poo on for an hour in order to tend to the baby. So I did the second one for 15 mins and then the third was mixed with ACV and left on for 10 mins. It felt really good when mixed with ACV, that might be a keeper!  I've got too much hair to chance not properly neutralizing.

Had a nice moment washing it out in the sink, my hair felt so heavy! 
DH has the little one now so I'm gonna finally rinse out this protein t-shirt in the shower and then use the moisture DC overnight. I'll blow dry and flat iron tmrrw. I hope it turns out OK. 

It's a good thing I only do this 2-4 times a year. This 2-day process is NOT the business!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

It's definitely gonna be time to relax when I take this sew in out. I got it done 4/19/17 and I need to wash it, cause it's itchy as hell.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

5 weeks and 1 day post, 33 weeks and 6 days until I relax again. I'm heading to ATL for my birthday (Dec 28) so I figured I'd just relax around that time.


----------



## Aggie

11 weeks post today with 2 more to go but my hair feels so good that I think I'll revise the stretch and take it to 18 weeks. So with that said, I have 7 more weeks to go now .

Today I used the Joico 17 Minute Miracle Hair Repair Kit and let me tell you, that stuff is the bizniz.net and it's because of this treatment today, I feel like I can stretch longer. I will continue to use it for the next few weeks to keep my hair controlled and well kept.


----------



## sunnieb

9 weeks post and newgrowth is kicking on in!


----------



## Evolving78

3 weeks post on Sunday. New growth is starting to show a little bit.


----------



## quirkydimples

I have somehow managed to lose track of my last relaxer. Judging by my newgrowth I would estimate it's been 4-5 weeks. I've got a trip to Europe coming up at the end of June (for a wedding), so I'm trying to decide if I should touch up now so I can do another before I go or wait and touch up a week or so before leaving. I have a bob.


----------



## alundra

I got a relaxer on the 20th. I'm still thinking about going natural later this year, and I'm still not sure, but I'm OK now.


----------



## Fotchygirl

2 weeks post, 14 more weeks to go. I feel that 16 weeks gives me good growth. I just need to be more diligent with my ends this time around.


----------



## Aggie

12 weeks post and 6 more to go...


----------



## Dee_33

12wks post, will probably relax next weekend.


----------



## Evolving78

I'm 4 weeks today! Thanks for bumping! Lol


----------



## Rozlewis

10 weeks post and 6 more to go.


----------



## SugarSweetCoco**

Hello all! 
I'm a long-term lurker who has finally joined... I'm currently 8 weeks post and trying to go another 12 weeks just before my first ever holiday to the States! 

My hair snapshot.. Texlaxed to 3c/4a curls with my Vitale No Base Anti Breakage with Shea Butter Normal (Lye) as I couldn't find the beloved Lineage in the UK. Fine strands. Medium density. Still unsure on my porosity but seems to be on the medium to low side.

Glad to be part of the LHCF family!!


----------



## sunnieb

@SugarSweetCoco** 

Even though that feels funny to "welcome" you since you've been here since 2010!


----------



## sunnieb

Rozlewis said:


> 10 weeks post and 6 more to go.



Is that where we are???  I'd lost count!

I don't know if I can make it 6 more weeks like you, but I'll see.  I shampoo/dc'd last night and it looks pretty good today.  We'll see......


----------



## SugarSweetCoco**

Thank you @sunnieb im looking forward to growing with you ladies in mind and hair! I know I've been a fly on the wall for so long


----------



## Evolving78

SugarSweetCoco** said:


> Hello all!
> I'm a long-term lurker who has finally joined... I'm currently 8 weeks post and trying to go another 12 weeks just before my first ever holiday to the States!
> 
> My hair snapshot.. Texlaxed to 3c/4a curls with my Vitale No Base Anti Breakage with Shea Butter Normal (Lye) as I couldn't find the beloved Lineage in the UK. Fine strands. Medium density. Still unsure on my porosity but seems to be on the medium to low side.
> 
> Glad to be part of the LHCF family!!


Welcome! I hope you have a good time when you get here!


----------



## Rozlewis

sunnieb said:


> Is that where we are???  I'd lost count!
> 
> I don't know if I can make it 6 more weeks like you, but I'll see.  I shampoo/dc'd last night and it looks pretty good today.  We'll see......



@sunnieb 

We got this. You can do it. I am at the point where I have to cowash in the middle of the week to combat dryness.


----------



## sunnieb

Rozlewis said:


> @sunnieb
> 
> We got this. You can do it. I am at the point where I have to cowash in the middle of the week to combat dryness.



I'll try...

Tomorrow is my cowash day.  I'll feel better then.


----------



## demlew

I'm 9 weeks post and I'm not sure when I'm going to relax. It would usually be now, but I used the Keracare Thermal Wonder line today and my hair feels awesome! The NG laid down - even in the quadrant that usually becomes matted/tangled. PLUS my hair had so much movement!


----------



## Evolving78

demlew said:


> I'm 9 weeks post and I'm not sure when I'm going to relax. It would usually be now, but I used the Keracare Thermal Wonder line today and my hair feels awesome! The NG laid down - even in the quadrant that usually becomes matted/tangled. PLUS my hair had so much movement!


Where did you get that from? So it helps easy the detangle process and provides natural hair more moisture doing the heat styling process? This won't work for me since, I wash my hair twice a week. A texture system would work better if I wanted to stretch my relaxer


----------



## demlew

shortdub78 said:


> Where did you get that from? So it helps easy the detangle process and provides natural hair more moisture doing the heat styling process? This won't work for me since, I wash my hair twice a week. A texture system would work better if I wanted to stretch my relaxer


 
I bought it at Sally's. It's a pre-poo conditioner, shampoo, and heat protectant. My hair had movement though I only did a light blow dry and didn't flat iron.


----------



## Evolving78

demlew said:


> I bought it at Sally's. It's a pre-poo conditioner, shampoo, and heat protectant. My hair had movement though I only did a light blow dry and didn't flat iron.


I read that your hair will revert back with sweating. It's not like a TMS that lasts for 4-6 week. 
Will you have to do the pre poo treatment, shampoo, and conditioner each time you wash?


----------



## ClassyJSP

I honestly can't even remember the last time I got a relaxer and judging from my new growth it's been awhile. Booking my appointment for first thing this saturday


----------



## demlew

shortdub78 said:


> I read that your hair will revert back with sweating. It's not like a TMS that lasts for 4-6 week.
> Will you have to do the pre poo treatment, shampoo, and conditioner each time you wash?



My hair is already relaxed, so I won't need to use it in the same way as naturals who want to maintain a straightened look (they'd probably have to use it every time for best results). For me, it's just a good line to manage new growth. I already pre-poo and use a heat protectant, so it didn't add steps to my process.


----------



## Evolving78

demlew said:


> My hair is already relaxed, so I won't need to use it in the same way as naturals who want to maintain a straightened look (they'd probably have to use it every time for best results). For me, it's just a good line to manage new growth. I already pre-poo and use a heat protectant, so it didn't add steps to my process.


I guess I shouldn't have used the term natural, but that's who it is marketed towards. I got that from their website. What I was trying to find out is this a product that keeps the hair straight (new growth) like a texture management system, or does it just help with heat styling? I'm relaxed too.


----------



## demlew

shortdub78 said:


> I guess I shouldn't have used the term natural, but that's who it is marketed towards. I got that from their website. What I was trying to find out is this a product that keeps the hair straight (new growth) like a texture management system, or does it just help with heat styling? I'm relaxed too.



I'm sorry I may not be much help. I've only used it once and that was yesterday. I can tell u that my new growth is still soft and fairly straight, considering I didn't do a full-blown blow dry and also didn't flat iron. I'm not sure how long it'll last.


----------



## Evolving78

demlew said:


> I'm sorry I may not be much help. I've only used it once and that was yesterday. I can tell u that my new growth is still soft and fairly straight, considering I didn't do a full-blown blow dry and also didn't flat iron. I'm not sure how long it'll last.


Let me know how it works out!


----------



## Rozlewis

I will be 11 weeks post on tomorrow.   I planned to stretch to 16 weeks but I might cut this stretch at 12 weeks. My new growth is really thick.


----------



## Sanity

10 weeks post today! Time is passing by!


----------



## angelmilk

Eleven weeks post and relaxing tonight


----------



## CharlieEcho

I week post after a 5 month stretch. Feels so weird having no new growth. New growth became my friend lol


----------



## Evolving78

I will be 5 weeks tomorrow. Coloring my hair today. New growth is there, but it's totally manageable! So glad I went back to no lye.


----------



## Aggie

13 weeks post today - 5 more to go.


----------



## SugarSweetCoco**

shortdub78 said:


> I will be 5 weeks tomorrow. Coloring my hair today. New growth is there, but it's totally manageable! So glad I went back to no lye.



Exciting! What made you go back to no lye?


----------



## SugarSweetCoco**

Relaxed at 8 weeks post. Normally wait a lot longer about 12-16 weeks. This was sort of a corrective as I wanted my texlaxed hair a bit straighter. Some pictures below. My hair is in twists now but you can still see the texture   

*What I used: *
Vitale Anti Breakage Lye Relaxer , mixed some olive oil, Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor and a bit of Aphogee 2 STEP! (Yes I said it!) 

*Time*: 35 minutes - it is already quite a gentle relaxer but processes much more slowly with my added goodies

*Application method*: Cowashed hair day before. Twisted hair into about 10- 12 twists with the nape exposed. Applied relaxer quite thickly using a silicone looking tint brush and my fingers. Smoothed with with back of comb and towards the end of the processing time I undid all the twists with new gloves on.. I have to do this or else the twists tangle in the shower  

*What I would do next time*:
-Get help doing the back because I missed some bits.
-Stop the twist method. I am going to apply the relaxer in 4 quadrant starting from the centre using small diagonal sections going forward.
-Use teeth of comb to smooth through.. I was opposed to doing this but I need it as diluting the relaxer reduces the strength so I feel using a comb will help me to set the hair in its formation and gain consistent results.

*Overall thoughts*:
Pleased with the results! Adding 2 Step makes a massive difference, my hair felt strong after washing out not mushy or limp and was shiny. Would recommend this step to ladies with fine/delicate hair.  Those with low porosity this relaxer may not work for you... but my hair is rathee low porosity I still use it I just have to go over the allocated time and monitor it like a hawk. 


Thank you ladies x


----------



## 11228

Made it to 14 weeks without missing a beat. The faux box braids has made a huge difference in my hair care 

Co-washing today and redoing the ones that need refreshing


----------



## Evolving78

SugarSweetCoco** said:


> Exciting! What made you go back to no lye?


Lye was giving me texlax results and I wanted my hair straight. My hair was dull with lye too. No lye gave me shine and softness. 
I used CON Argan oil.


----------



## Evolving78

SugarSweetCoco** said:


> Relaxed at 8 weeks post. Normally wait a lot longer about 12-16 weeks. This was sort of a corrective as I wanted my texlaxed hair a bit straighter. Some pictures below. My hair is in twists now but you can still see the texture View attachment 398531 View attachment 398533 View attachment 398535
> 
> *What I used: *
> Vitale Anti Breakage Lye Relaxer , mixed some olive oil, Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor and a bit of Aphogee 2 STEP! (Yes I said it!)
> 
> *Time*: 35 minutes - it is already quite a gentle relaxer but processes much more slowly with my added goodies
> 
> *Application method*: Cowashed hair day before. Twisted hair into about 10- 12 twists with the nape exposed. Applied relaxer quite thickly using a silicone looking tint brush and my fingers. Smoothed with with back of comb and towards the end of the processing time I undid all the twists with new gloves on.. I have to do this or else the twists tangle in the shower
> 
> *What I would do next time*:
> -Get help doing the back because I missed some bits.
> -Stop the twist method. I am going to apply the relaxer in 4 quadrant starting from the centre using small diagonal sections going forward.
> -Use teeth of comb to smooth through.. I was opposed to doing this but I need it as diluting the relaxer reduces the strength so I feel using a comb will help me to set the hair in its formation and gain consistent results.
> 
> *Overall thoughts*:
> Pleased with the results! Adding 2 Step makes a massive difference, my hair felt strong after washing out not mushy or limp and was shiny. Would recommend this step to ladies with fine/delicate hair.  Those with low porosity this relaxer may not work for you... but my hair is rathee low porosity I still use it I just have to go over the allocated time and monitor it like a hawk.
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies x



Your hair looks so thick and full! 
I used French perm Stablizer after neutralizing! I love that stuff., I had to keep doing correctives using lye too.

It could have been the brand. It was ORS.


----------



## SugarSweetCoco**

shortdub78 said:


> Your hair looks so thick and full!
> I used French perm Stablizer after neutralizing! I love that stuff., I had to keep doing correctives using lye too.
> 
> It could have been the brand. It was ORS.



Thank you hun! Haha i know in the pictures to looks like I haven't even done a relaxer. I have seen good reviews on the CON relaxer.  I'm glad you had done a good touch up


----------



## sunnieb

Rozlewis said:


> I will be 11 weeks post on tomorrow.   I planned to stretch to 16 weeks but I might cut this stretch at 12 weeks. My new growth is really thick.



That's what I'm talking about!  Don't know how much more I can take.  This newgrowth ain't playin!

 

ETA: added pic so y'all can see what I'm dealing with.  When my newgrowth starts snatching my edges, it's time for me to relax!


----------



## MileHighDiva

sunnieb said:


> That's what I'm talking about!  Don't know how much more I can take.  This newgrowth ain't playin!
> 
> View attachment 398885
> 
> ETA: added pic so y'all can see what I'm dealing with.  When my newgrowth starts snatching my edges, it's time for me to relax!


Do you manually put your roots into those finger coils?  Or, do the grow out and coil together on their own? 

Either way, they're beautiful!


----------



## sunnieb

MileHighDiva said:


> Do you manually put your roots into those finger coils?  Or, do the grow out and coil together on their own?
> 
> Either way, they're beautiful!



Thank you!

Nope, they grow in this way thanks to my daddy.


----------



## Evolving78

How many weeks are you? @sunnieb


----------



## sunnieb

shortdub78 said:


> How many weeks are you? @sunnieb



11 weeks I think.  Relaxing very soon.  I was trying to hold on until June, but not looking like I'll make it.


----------



## Rozlewis

sunnieb said:


> That's what I'm talking about!  Don't know how much more I can take.  This newgrowth ain't playin!
> 
> View attachment 398885
> 
> ETA: added pic so y'all can see what I'm dealing with.  When my newgrowth starts snatching my edges, it's time for me to relax!



@sunnieb 
I was trying my best to hold out but after considering the potential damage I decided to take the plunge. I think 12 weeks will be my limit. No need to risk unnecessary damage.


----------



## sunnieb

@Rozlewis I'm done.

Cowashed with WEN tonight and I'm over my hair.  It's not bad, but I know what's coming if I don't gone head and relax.

I just ordered some Motions CPR conditioner and once it comes, I'm relaxing.


----------



## Aggie

14 weeks post tomorrow and 4 more to go before I texlax again.


----------



## Evolving78

I'm gonna try to stretch. 12-16 weeks. 
That means I have 10 more weeks to go! If it gets out of hand, I will relax. I'm not trying to prove anything. I just don't feel like doing much to my hair right now.


----------



## Lymegreen

8 weeks and will get a touch up this time at 9 weeks.   I'm in the process of moving and didn't have time to worry about my hair but it is very manageable.    When I move I will have to go back to 12-16 week stretches until I can find someone who knows how to apply the relaxer without overlapping or burning me.     If anyone is in the Beaufort county, SC area and knows a beautician who can apply relaxers please PM me.   TIA.


----------



## Rozlewis

sunnieb said:


> @Rozlewis I'm done.
> 
> Cowashed with WEN tonight and I'm over my hair.  It's not bad, but I know what's coming if I don't gone head and relax.
> 
> I just ordered some Motions CPR conditioner and once it comes, I'm relaxing.




@sunnieb 

I really wanted to stretch longer but then I said why risk the unnecessary breakage so I took the plunge and relaxed this morning. DC'ing now. I am so glad I did it.


----------



## sunnieb

Rozlewis said:


> @sunnieb
> 
> I really wanted to stretch longer but then I said why risk the unnecessary breakage so I took the plunge and relaxed this morning. DC'ing now. I am so glad I did it.



Where da pics????

I'm jealous!


----------



## Rozlewis

@sunnieb 

I cannot take good pics of my hair. My husband had to work a double today. I will have him take good hair pics tomorrow. For now, here is one when my daughter and I were playing with Snapchat.


----------



## 11228

I'm thinking of co-washing tmr to detangle then relaxing on Monday. Good or bad idea?


----------



## MzSwift

@11228 
That's what I did this last texlax and my chemical took much better. I think I'm going to keep doing that. Cowashing 2-3 days before, helped to clean my hair enough to properly process. Good luck!


----------



## sunnieb

@Rozlewis my post didn't go through!

I told you you had gorgeous hair!

My Motions CPR came in today!  I might relax tomorrow night, but definitely by Friday.


----------



## sunnieb

11228 said:


> I'm thinking of co-washing tmr to detangle then relaxing on Monday. Good or bad idea?



I usually wash close to relaxer day to loosen my newgrowth.  Never had a problem.


----------



## demlew

11228 said:


> I'm thinking of co-washing tmr to detangle then relaxing on Monday. Good or bad idea?



I wash the day before with no problems. It really helps when the NG is really thick/dry. I use my fingerpads and dry on cool. No issues at all.


----------



## Rozlewis

11228 said:


> I'm thinking of co-washing tmr to detangle then relaxing on Monday. Good or bad idea?



@11228 

I clarify my hair the week before I relax and flat iron so that I can easily work through my hair when applying the relaxer. Clarifying the week before helps me to remove any buildup and my relaxer usually takes really well.


----------



## 11228

Thank you all for your input. My relaxer  came great. The management was easier than ever before 

One thing I'll do next time is to blow dry as well.


----------



## Destiny9109

6 weeks post today, will relax at 12 weeks. I used Mizani last time but it leaves me texlaxed and I find myself using more heat. Any recommendations on a lye relaxer that straightens well(I don't like Affirm)


----------



## Evolving78

Destiny9109 said:


> 6 weeks post today, will relax at 12 weeks. I used Mizani last time but it leaves me texlaxed and I find myself using more heat. Any recommendations on a lye relaxer that straightens well(I don't like Affirm)


i ended up going back to no-lye, due to the same thing you are experiencing. I hope somebody chimes in.


----------



## sunnieb

@11228 I cowashed last night and plan to relax tomorrow.  My newgrowth gets so tight and dense.  I have to loosen it up prior to relaxing.


----------



## Aggie

15 weeks post and 3 more to go.


----------



## Evolving78

7 weeks post tomorrow Sunday! Just keep swimming!


----------



## LushLox

I'm 4 weeks post this week. I hope to relax in 16 weeks but prepared to touch up 2/4 weeks earlier if needed.

What I've realised is that I absolutely have to wash my hair a day or two before I relax. It softens the new growth beautifully which enables me to have a manageable relaxer. The last one I did was great, all areas in my hair relaxed as I wanted it. It's taken me a few years to perfect it (well to my standards) so I've just got to stick to the formula that works.


----------



## sunnieb

sunnieb said:


> 11 weeks I think.  Relaxing very soon.  I was trying to hold on until June, but not looking like I'll make it.



Welp, look like I'm going to relax in June as "planned".  I wasn't feeling well all weekend.  With getting ready for the BBQ today, I didn't relax.  

I'm doing a clarify/shampoo/dc right now.  That'll have to hold me until this weekend.


----------



## alundra

I'm just over 5 weeks, but my hair is growing much more than it was a few months ago. It was falling out (as in all over, so not just my head!) but it's a lot better now. 

I'm experimenting with roller sets. I used to be able to do a great rollerset when I was in HS and it looked OK but now I can't do nothing worth anything. :/ I may get some perm rods. I have flexi rods currently.


----------



## LushLox

Does everyone self relax here or do you get it done at the salon?

I've been self relaxing for the past five years, best thing I've done. No one else is going to take the steps and the level of time and care that I take to protect my hair as I do.


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> Does everyone self relax here or do you get it done at the salon?
> 
> I've been self relaxing for the past five years, best thing I've done. No one else is going to take the steps and the level of time and care that I take to protect my hair as I do.


I never had a bad salon touch up experience. I do it at home, because I just to have the time, or enough alone time.


----------



## Rozlewis

LushLox said:


> Does everyone self relax here or do you get it done at the salon?
> 
> I've been self relaxing for the past five years, best thing I've done. No one else is going to take the steps and the level of time and care that I take to protect my hair as I do.



@LushLox I am a self-relaxer and it is one of the best decisions I have ever made concerning my hair. I can take extra steps to protect my hair, I can decide how long I want the relaxer in my hair and I make sure all of the relaxer is thoroughly rinsed out. When I went to the salon I was over processed, my hair was limp and week. I like that I am in much better control of my hair and results.


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> I never had a bad salon touch up experience. I do it at home, because I just to have the time, or enough alone time.



In fairness I haven't had a bad experience either well some _uncomfortable_ experiences but that's it.

It's the small little things like leaving the neutraliser on your head for 15 minutes or spending 20 minutes rinsing it out, they're not going to do that; not that I expect them to. Maybe there are stylists that would provide that level of service but I've never heard of any.

So yes if I want that level of care I need to do it myself.


----------



## alundra

LushLox said:


> Does everyone self relax here or do you get it done at the salon?
> 
> I've been self relaxing for the past five years, best thing I've done. No one else is going to take the steps and the level of time and care that I take to protect my hair as I do.



I don't self relax, but that's partially because I don't have a good set-up at my current place and I can't change it because I'm renting.


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> In fairness I haven't had a bad experience either well some _uncomfortable_ experiences but that's it.
> 
> It's the small little things like leaving the neutraliser on your head for 15 minutes or spending 20 minutes rinsing it out, they're not going to do that; not that I expect them to. Maybe there are stylists that would provide that level of service but I've never heard of any.
> 
> So yes if I want that level of care I need to do it myself.


lol any stylist I went to for a chemical service left the neutralize for 10 mins. Im laughing because I don't want to come off argumentive. It's people that braid I have a problem with, or that one person that didn't know how to handle natural hair.  From start to finish! Lol maybe they have gotten better, but that was 10 years ago. She used to burn me a lot too!


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> lol any stylist I went to for a chemical service left the neutralize for 10 mins. Im laughing because I don't want to come off argumentive. It's people that braid I have a problem with, or that one person that didn't know how to handle natural hair.  From start to finish! Lol maybe they have gotten better, but that was 10 years ago. She used to burn me a lot too!



It's good that you had a decent experience but unfortunately a lot of us don't.

My stylist never left the neutraliser on for ten minutes but she did thoroughly rinse the neutraliser out; and I do like the reassurance of the neutraliser left on for a while. She was quite rough on my new growth too so I couldn't continue to have her relax my hair as she would only hamper my progress.  No stylist I saw was sufficiently patient enough to deal with new growth to my liking.

If I could find a person relax my hair specifically as I would like it then I would use them as it would be nice to have someone else do my hair for a change.

As it stands....no


----------



## sunnieb

LushLox said:


> Does everyone self relax here or do you get it done at the salon?
> 
> I've been self relaxing for the past five years, best thing I've done. No one else is going to take the steps and the level of time and care that I take to protect my hair as I do.



Self relaxer here thanks to LHCF! 

I don't know of any stylists who want to deal with any newgrowth over 8 weeks post.  Plus, with all the prep work I do before a relaxer, it was like well heck, what am I paying YOU for? 

It would be awesome to find a stylist who loved my hair the way I do.  I'd gladly pay for that service.


----------



## LushLox

sunnieb said:


> Self relaxer here thanks to LHCF!
> 
> I don't know of any stylists who want to deal with any newgrowth over 8 weeks post.  Plus, with all the prep work I do before a relaxer, it was like well heck, what am I paying YOU for?
> 
> It would be awesome to find a stylist who loved my hair the way I do.  I'd gladly pay for that service.



If it wasn't for LHCF I would never had, had the guts to self relax. The support thread on self relaxing was worth the subscription fee alone. Admittedly the first few results were not good but I learned quickly enough. It was very empowering. 

Like you I did so much prep work before seeing the stylist to ensure the relaxer service was straightforward but after a while you do just think, "what's the point!"


----------



## angelmilk

Xcel has my 3 weeks post feeling like my 5 weeks.


----------



## alundra

angelmilk said:


> Xcel has my 3 weeks post feeling like my 5 weeks.



What is Xcel?


----------



## SuchaLady

SuchaLady said:


> 0 days post
> 
> Anyone know how many weeks post I was? Because I don't  but omg. I had a fro basically. So much newgrowth Anywho, it's definitely much longer and I'm glad that's over. I'll be going for my blowout + trim later today so that's exciting. I might take an inch-inch and a half off.



I swear I was gonna relax my hair tomorrow because I thought was like 3-4 months post relaxer. This was April. I'm barely 6 weeks


----------



## danysedai

I went back to the salon after diy for the last few years. I used to go to a stylist who is very good, knowledgeable and who listens, but she went to Australia. Well, she's back now and she did my last relaxer. I also switched from the usual Affirm regular to Affirm Fiberguard regular. I liked it a lot and the stylist liked it too.
My next relaxer is July 1st or around.


----------



## SuchaLady

People insist this does not happen but it does: my hair kinks back up after my relaxer. And if it's underprocessed/not relaxed bone straight to begin with, you can be left looking foolish after about 1.5-2 months.

I'm like now what?  The strength that comes along with underprocessed hair is undeniable though. My hair rarely even breaks anymore but this aesthetic is not what I'm after in the least bit


----------



## Evolving78

SuchaLady said:


> People insist this does not happen but it does: my hair kinks back up after my relaxer. And if it's underprocessed/not relaxed bone straight to begin with, you can be left looking foolish after about 1.5-2 months.
> 
> I'm like now what?  The strength that comes along with underprocessed hair is undeniable though. My hair rarely even breaks anymore but this aesthetic is not what I'm after in the least bit


I had to go the bone-straight route for this very reason.


----------



## LushLox

I relax bone straight also. Because of this I have to be so on point with protein, and I'm not sure how that works if you're protein sensitive.

I totally slipped off using protein for a while and my hair suffered,but I've upped my game big time; I can already feel the benefits. My hair thrives on protein thankfully.

Currently 5 weeks post, the NG is coming in fierce already!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

Almost 11 weeks post, I think I'm going to stretch for a year so I can actually see how much growth I get in a year. Once I figure that out I can adjust my goals and ensure my retention is on point.


----------



## Evolving78

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Almost 11 weeks post, I think I'm going to stretch for a year so I can actually see how much growth I get in a year. Once I figure that out I can adjust my goals and ensure my retention is on point.


Wow! How will you manage? What is your Reggie game plan


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

shortdub78 said:


> Wow! How will you manage? What is your Reggie game plan



I'll be keeping it simple, cowashing/water washing daily,  oil rinsing  and wearing my hair up. If my hair starts giving me an attitude, I'll adjust my reggie.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I'm waiting on my shipment of X21 to come in. After I use it for 3 weeks, then I'm gonna relax. My hair has been really weak lately, even with the protein treatments.  Until then, it's gonna be either braided or in a bun. Which reminds me, I need to also get some Wetline for my buns.  The new growth ain't no punk though


----------



## sunnieb

Would y'all believe that I still haven't relaxed???


----------



## Evolving78

sunnieb said:


> Would y'all believe that I still haven't relaxed???


It seems like that's going around lately. I would have a box on standby right now, but I don't have the desire... I guess life is just taking over.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I still have my box of relaxer hanging on my closet door 
I wanna do it before it gets really hot, but for some reason I'm not sure if that's gonna happen. 


shortdub78 said:


> It seems like that's going around lately. I would have a box on standby right now, but I don't have the desire... I guess life is just taking over.


----------



## Evolving78

whosthatcurl said:


> I still have my box of relaxer hanging on my closet door
> I wanna do it before it gets really hot, but for some reason I'm not sure if that's gonna happen.


It's suppose to get hot next week! I just might do it by Sunday. If not, I will be rocking a turban.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> It's suppose to get hot next week! I just might do it by Sunday. If not, I will be rocking a turban.


Welp, I'm putting some crochet braids in so that's definitely not gonna happen


----------



## KhandiB

I'm at 38 weeks now... I know I want to relax, but I don't want to do it myself, I have soooo much new growth.  Still suffering from some breakage and HORRIBLE dryness. Still haven't found a real good conditioner to help with detangling, dryness or shine.   I've bought so many conditioners lately and they are just doing nothing.  I'm so frustrated.


----------



## sunnieb

shortdub78 said:


> It seems like that's going around lately. I would have a box on standby right now, but I don't have the desire... I guess life is just taking over.



Girl YES!  Between work, dh dr appointments, ds stuff, household stuff and life, I'm just so done at the end of each day.

This is when a good stylist could really help me out.  But, I can't find one!!


----------



## Evolving78

KhandiB said:


> I'm at 38 weeks now... I know I want to relax, but I don't want to do it myself, I have soooo much new growth.  Still suffering from some breakage and HORRIBLE dryness. Still haven't found a real good conditioner to help with detangling, dryness or shine.   I've bought so many conditioners lately and they are just doing nothing.  I'm so frustrated.


What conditioner are you using? I use Silicon Mix Bambu. Sally's has a conditioner that will really help too! It's called Mystic Divine. You can get a pack and try it out. You have so much new growth that you will have to flat iron your hair for the stylist to get through it, without causing breakage. I wouldn't wait much longer.

I would use an oil and finger detangle my hair, remove shed hairs, and section it off. I would sit with the oil for 10-15 mins under a dryer with a plastic cap.

I would wash with a sulfate shampoo, then use a non sulfate shampoo. In sections.

I would D.C. With those conditioners I named for 30 mins under the dryer. I would apply it to wet hair. like apply it in the shower/each section, then put a plastic cap on. Don't apply to towel, or tee shirt dried hair.

Rinse back in the shower
Then get a good detangling spray that's a leave-in too. I use Creme Of Nature Argan oil or their Straight From Eden. I apply a serum for slip, then I detangle. Once I detangle that entire section, I twist it up , and clip it away. After I do all of those sections (5-6), I blow dry each section on 50% dried hair. This way, there is still moisture in my hair that won't cause over dryness during my blow drying session.
After that, apply a little bit of serum again, then flat iron.

Fantasia IC heat protectant serum will give you the most slip out of all of the big salon brand serums.

Oh those conditioners don't have protein in them. That's why I use the for softening and slippage.


----------



## Evolving78

sunnieb said:


> Girl YES!  Between work, dh dr appointments, ds stuff, household stuff and life, I'm just so done at the end of each day.
> 
> This is when a good stylist could really help me out.  But, I can't find one!!


I here you! You are doing so much! You are a good wife and mommy! Hopefully you can get a break soon!


----------



## KhandiB

Im using so many conditioners.  I have been trying Eden products and Mielle Organics.

Nothing gives me slip like I want though , so Ill try the oil method you mentioned.  I'm more frustrated because I know how to take care of my hair!!  But I haven't gone this long post since I was 13.  I just realize this life isnt for me.  I need a relaxer!

I will stop by Sallys today and get a pack or 2 of Mystic Divine.



shortdub78 said:


> What conditioner are you using? I use Silicon Mix Bambu. Sally's has a conditioner that will really help too! It's called Mystic Divine. You can get a pack and try it out. You have so much new growth that you will have to flat iron your hair for the stylist to get through it, without causing breakage. I wouldn't wait much longer.
> 
> I would use an oil and finger detangle my hair, remove shed hairs, and section it off. I would sit with the oil for 10-15 mins under a dryer with a plastic cap.
> 
> I would wash with a sulfate shampoo, then use a non sulfate shampoo. In sections.
> 
> I would D.C. With those conditioners I named for 30 mins under the dryer. I would apply it to wet hair. like apply it in the shower/each section, then put a plastic cap on. Don't apply to towel, or tee shirt dried hair.
> 
> Rinse back in the shower
> Then get a good detangling spray that's a leave-in too. I use Creme Of Nature Argan oil or their Straight From Eden. I apply a serum for slip, then I detangle. Once I detangle that entire section, I twist it up , and clip it away. After I do all of those sections (5-6), I blow dry each section on 50% dried hair. This way, there is still moisture in my hair that won't cause over dryness during my blow drying session.
> After that, apply a little bit of serum again, then flat iron.
> 
> Fantasia IC heat protectant serum will give you the most slip out of all of the big salon brand serums.
> 
> Oh those conditioners don't have protein in them. That's why I use the for softening and slippage.


----------



## Evolving78

KhandiB said:


> Im using so many conditioners.  I have been trying Eden products and Mielle Organics.
> 
> Nothing gives me slip like I want though , so Ill try the oil method you mentioned.  I'm more frustrated because I know how to take care of my hair!!  But I haven't gone this long post since I was 13.  I just realize this life isnt for me.  I need a relaxer!
> 
> I will stop by Sallys today and get a pack or 2 of Mystic Divine.


I know you are a pro at your hair! I couldn't go that long either! lol I struggle at 10-12 weeks! The longest I have ever went was 14-16 weeks. I don't care what anybody says! Stretching isn't for everyone! It's all about texture! You got people not washing their hair for a month, just to avoid the process. It's not that serious. Go natural if you have to do all of that!


----------



## Destiny9109

@shortdub78 Have you found a lye relaxer that straightens well yet? I've kind of narrowed it down by doing research. Naked by Essations, Straight Request Ultra Butter, Nairobi, and Design Essentials(some people said it left them with texture, but the majority says it gets hair bone straight). I guess I just have to suck it up and try one of these to see the results. 

I wonder if the professional no lye relaxers are better than the drugstore ones.


----------



## Evolving78

Destiny9109 said:


> @shortdub78 Have you found a lye relaxer that straightens well yet? I've kind of narrowed it down by doing research. Naked by Essations, Straight Request Ultra Butter, Nairobi, and Design Essentials(some people said it left them with texture, but the majority says it gets hair bone straight). I guess I just have to suck it up and try one of these to see the results.
> 
> I wonder if the professional no lye relaxers are better than the drugstore ones.


Nairobi got my hair bone straight. My friend used it and she said it was terrible! lol I believe the professional ones maybe better. I have never tried one. They don't have as many fillers/buffing agents like the drug store brands. Creme of Nature Argan oil has been the best for me so far. Mizani has worked for me in the past, but the butter blends left me with a lot of texture. I used Mizani regular back in 2011 on virgin hair, and it for me pretty straight. I'm trying my best to stretch out my relaxer as much as possible to see what direction I want to go in. I really prefer bone straight. I like smooth, full hair styles. I like roller sets and wrapping. Can't seem to do that when a lot of texture is left behind for me. Roller sets don't stretch my new growth out. It's like trying to stretch out a pen coil.


----------



## Destiny9109

I finally decided on Affirm Fiberguard lye after meeting a lady with the most shiny, beautiful, and thick mbl hair(maybe a Nikos cousin lol) who raved about it when I inquired if she was relaxed or natural. It must have been fate because I was really racking my brain trying to choose, but Affirm is a tried and true brand so I'm not really worried. I hate the regular Affirm because the formula changed and it makes my hair dry and brittle, it's not what it used to be when my stylist in high school used it.


----------



## Evolving78

Destiny9109 said:


> I finally decided on Affirm Fiberguard lye after meeting a lady with the most shiny, beautiful, and thick mbl hair(maybe a Nikos cousin lol) who raved about it when I inquired if she was relaxed or natural. It must have been fate because I was really racking my brain trying to choose, but Affirm is a tried and true brand so I'm not really worried. I hate the regular Affirm because the formula changed and it makes my hair dry and brittle, it's not what it used to be when my stylist in high school used it.


Please let me know how it works for you! As my hair gets longer, I may switch.


----------



## Evolving78

I'm one day post relaxer! Love how my hair feels right now. I got some hair spray. I'm gonna see if it gives me a flexible hold.


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> I'm one day post relaxer! Love how my hair feels right now. I got some hair spray. I'm gonna see if it gives me a flexible hold.



What hairspray did you buy, I'm always on the look out for good ones.

People tend not to use hair spray on here; I personally always have but you've got to use the right one. I made the mistake of buying some cheap crap, the next moment I felt my hair going snap crackle and pop  I had to condition and protein treat the hell out of my hair afterwards.

I use Living Proof Flexible hold and it's very good, it's not going to give you helmet hair just lovely hair with movement but a gentle hold.


I'll be six weeks post this week and I feel I'll be able to stretch for quite a long time this time around as the products I'm using are really loosening my NG. I hope to touch up at 20 weeks but if I have to relax earlier that's fine. The most important thing is not to struggle with it to the point it's stressing you out.


----------



## Rozlewis

Destiny9109 said:


> I finally decided on Affirm Fiberguard lye after meeting a lady with the most shiny, beautiful, and thick mbl hair(maybe a Nikos cousin lol) who raved about it when I inquired if she was relaxed or natural. It must have been fate because I was really racking my brain trying to choose, but Affirm is a tried and true brand so I'm not really worried. I hate the regular Affirm because the formula changed and it makes my hair dry and brittle, it's not what it used to be when my stylist in high school used it.



I have been using Affirm Fireguard lye for 2 years and I love it.  Good luck!


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> What hairspray did you buy, I'm always on the look out for good ones.
> 
> People tend not to use hair spray on here; I personally always have but you've got to use the right one. I made the mistake of buying some cheap crap, the next moment I felt my hair going snap crackle and pop  I had to condition and protein treat the hell out of my hair afterwards.
> 
> I use Living Proof Flexible hold and it's very good, it's not going to give you helmet hair just lovely hair with movement but a gentle hold.
> 
> 
> I'll be six weeks post this week and I feel I'll be able to stretch for quite a long time this time around as the products I'm using are really loosening my NG. I hope to touch up at 20 weeks but if I have to relax earlier that's fine. The most important thing is not to struggle with it to the point it's stressing you out.


I bought Design Essentials Form. Mizani has a nice spray too. It's called Finish and Polish.  I use hair spray once in awhile. It's going to be hot and humid today. My neck was sweating in the bathroom last night, while I was flat ironing my hair. I'm SL right now, so my hair started clinging to my neck!

I wash just told by my niece, Living Proof Humidity Shield works really well too!


----------



## SuchaLady

shortdub78 said:


> I had to go the bone-straight route for this very reason.



I have four options I'm considering 

1) Doing a corrective with a heavily diluted relaxer to knock out a tad bit more kink. 
2) Buying a wig and being done with it until Christmas 
3) Purchasing a new blowdryer and just blowdry every two weeks 
4) Cutting it all off 
Or a combination of two of these. 

All of these has the potential to be equally as catastrophic  and I have a lot of hair. So it's a lot at stake here


----------



## Aggie

17 weeks post and 1 more to go. I think I will reduce my next stretch to 13-14 weeks.


----------



## Aggie

Destiny9109 said:


> I finally decided on *Affirm Fiberguard lye *after meeting a lady with the most shiny, beautiful, and thick mbl hair(maybe a Nikos cousin lol) who raved about it when I inquired if she was relaxed or natural. It must have been fate because I was really racking my brain trying to choose, but Affirm is a tried and true brand so I'm not really worried. I hate the regular Affirm because the formula changed and it makes my hair dry and brittle, it's not what it used to be when my stylist in high school used it.


This is the one that I use as well and have been using it for about two years now.


----------



## Evolving78

SuchaLady said:


> I have four options I'm considering
> 
> 1) Doing a corrective with a heavily diluted relaxer to knock out a tad bit more kink.
> 2) Buying a wig and being done with it until Christmas
> 3) Purchasing a new blowdryer and just blowdry every two weeks
> 4) Cutting it all off
> Or a combination of two of these.
> 
> All of these has the potential to be equally as catastrophic  and I have a lot of hair. So it's a lot at stake here


I would do a corrective and get a new blow dryer.


----------



## Evolving78

@LushLox that hair spray I used worked well yesterday and I was still able to comb through my hair! It's a keeper! It's ingredients is very similar to Living Proof Humidity spray. A stylist complemented me on my hair yesterday. She said I did a really good job with trimming my ends! She asked if I went to a professional! Even though I have been to cosmetology school, it's still nice to know I'm doing something right.


----------



## destinyseeker

10 weeks and chile...


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> @LushLox that hair spray I used worked well yesterday and I was still able to comb through my hair! It's a keeper! It's ingredients is very similar to Living Proof Humidity spray. A stylist complemented me on my hair yesterday. She said I did a really good job with trimming my ends! She asked if I went to a professional! Even though I have been to cosmetology school, it's still nice to know I'm doing something right.



That's nice to hear that from a stylist, especially the bit about the ends. A nice endorsement indeed!

Glad the hairspray worked for you too.


----------



## LushLox

Aggie said:


> 17 weeks post and 1 more to go. I think I will reduce my next stretch to 13-14 weeks.



@Aggie what techniques did you use to manage this stretch? I've stretched for long periods but on recollection I didn't always manage them successfully due to apathy and laziness I guess. If I'm going to stretch for this amount of time I have to manage the two textures better, cause when I do the length and particularly thickness I get is so worth it.


----------



## VimiJn

I Relaxed today at 10 weeks and 2 days. My 4 c newgrowth had my ends looking mighty thin but it was an illusion. All is well again


----------



## SuchaLady

@shortdub78 I dont _want_ to do a corrective but I basically have to. Even if I modify my relaxer process going forward, leaving the length as is still will not work. I had hair that was relaxed too straight three years ago and on my BSL/not quite MBLish hair it is/was just now getting to my ends to be cut out this year. Most of it is gone now but I aint trying to really set myself up for hair problems Im stuck with until 2020  

Its almost as if my hair is either underprocessed or too straight. Ive had texture left in my hair for as long as I have been relaxed with every relaxer used but this is too much


----------



## SuchaLady

Im gonna see if I can get some pics tonight after I wash it.


----------



## Evolving78

SuchaLady said:


> @shortdub78 I dont _want_ to do a corrective but I basically have to. Even if I modify my relaxer process going forward, leaving the length as is still will not work. I had hair that was relaxed too straight three years ago and on my BSL/not quite MBLish hair it is/was just now getting to my ends to be cut out this year. Most of it is gone now but I aint trying to really set myself up for hair problems Im stuck with until 2020
> 
> Its almost as if my hair is either underprocessed or too straight. Ive had texture left in my hair for as long as I have been relaxed with every relaxer used but this is too much


I forgot if you use lye, or no lye?


----------



## Aggie

LushLox said:


> @Aggie what techniques did you use to manage this stretch? I've stretched for long periods but on recollection I didn't always manage them successfully due to apathy and laziness I guess. If I'm going to stretch for this amount of time I have to manage the two textures better, cause when I do the length and particularly thickness I get is so worth it.


Wigs alternated with bunning is all I do @LushLox. I don't know how to do much else .


----------



## sunnieb

Still haven't relaxed.

Forgot how many weeks post I am! 

Relaxing soon though.  The heat is coming and my after-workout hair is looking kinda on the rough side.


----------



## LushLox

Aggie said:


> Wigs alternated with bunning is all I do @LushLox. I don't know how to do much else .



I don't think you need to do much else if the system works for you.  Half the battle is actually finding a system that works.

I don't normally wear wigs but I am seriously thinking about it for the last few weeks of my stretch.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

sunnieb said:


> Still haven't relaxed.
> 
> Forgot how many weeks post I am!
> 
> Relaxing soon though.  The heat is coming and my after-workout hair is looking kinda on the rough side.


This is me  

I had to hurry up and start the crochet process. My new growth has my relaxed hair flying in the air.


----------



## Sanity

Relaxed yesterday at 14 wks, I had 2" of newgrowth! I will post length check by Friday.


----------



## Supergirl

I'm about 12 weeks post now, planning to relax in the next 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Destiny9109

Ok ladies, I LOVE the Affirm Fiberguard! It definitely held up to every claim it states. My hair is silky and straight(but not stuck to my head), but doesn't feel weak at all, it's still thick. I don't have that "fresh relaxer smell", my hair smells like my conditioner and styling products. Those people at Avlon knew what they were doing with this one! The only thing that threw me off was in the places where I guess I didn't base too well there was no burning but itching, that was so weird. I mean I'm not complaining but I wasn't expecting that. Could it have been something I put in my hair before? 

Oh and I used all steps this time, I got a good discount on them.


----------



## Rozlewis

Destiny9109 said:


> Ok ladies, I LOVE the Affirm Fiberguard! It definitely held up to every claim it states. My hair is silky and straight(but not stuck to my head), but doesn't feel weak at all, it's still thick. I don't have that "fresh relaxer smell", my hair smells like my conditioner and styling products. Those people at Avlon knew what they were doing with this one! The only thing that threw me off was in the places where I guess I didn't base too well there was no burning but itching, that was so weird. I mean I'm not complaining but I wasn't expecting that. Could it have been something I put in my hair before?
> 
> Oh and I used all steps this time, I got a good discount on them.



@Destiny9109 I have been using this relaxer for a few years now and I love it. It leaves me with some texture and I don't feel like my hair is weak afterwards. My hair is soft and it does not even feel like I just got a relaxer. I usually base my scalp really well so I have not had an issues with itching.


----------



## Evolving78

Destiny9109 said:


> Ok ladies, I LOVE the Affirm Fiberguard! It definitely held up to every claim it states. My hair is silky and straight(but not stuck to my head), but doesn't feel weak at all, it's still thick. I don't have that "fresh relaxer smell", my hair smells like my conditioner and styling products. Those people at Avlon knew what they were doing with this one! The only thing that threw me off was in the places where I guess I didn't base too well there was no burning but itching, that was so weird. I mean I'm not complaining but I wasn't expecting that. Could it have been something I put in my hair before?
> 
> Oh and I used all steps this time, I got a good discount on them.


I'm gonna try this. I'll get it from Cosmoprof.


----------



## sunnieb

16 weeks post.


----------



## MzSwift

Wow, I'm already 7 weeks post. Time is flying!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I'm ret' to relax my hair sooo bad. But I have scratched the bajeezus out of my hair. I'm gonna do it Monday night though. I'm tired boss


----------



## LushLox

Rozlewis said:


> @Destiny9109 I have been using this relaxer for a few years now and I love it. It leaves me with some texture and I don't feel like my hair is weak afterwards. My hair is soft and it does not even feel like I just got a relaxer. I usually base my scalp really well so I have not had an issues with itching.





Destiny9109 said:


> Ok ladies, I LOVE the Affirm Fiberguard! It definitely held up to every claim it states. My hair is silky and straight(but not stuck to my head), but doesn't feel weak at all, it's still thick. I don't have that "fresh relaxer smell", my hair smells like my conditioner and styling products. Those people at Avlon knew what they were doing with this one! The only thing that threw me off was in the places where I guess I didn't base too well there was no burning but itching, that was so weird. I mean I'm not complaining but I wasn't expecting that. Could it have been something I put in my hair before?
> 
> Oh and I used all steps this time, I got a good discount on them.



I hear nothing but good things about this relaxer. I'm tempted but I feel very nervous about changing relaxer. I assume it's a lye relaxer?

ETA The more I look at it the whole system sounds so on point. I'm sure it's expensive but you get what you pay for.


----------



## Rozlewis

LushLox said:


> I hear nothing but good things about this relaxer. I'm tempted but I feel very nervous about changing relaxer. I assume it's a lye relaxer?
> 
> ETA The more I look at it the whole system sounds so on point. I'm sure it's expensive but you get what you pay for.



@LushLox Yes, I use the lye version but they also have a no-lye relaxer as well. I feel the same way about changing relaxers but this change was worth it for me.


----------



## LushLox

Rozlewis said:


> @LushLox Yes, I use the lye version but they also have a no-lye relaxer as well. I feel the same way about changing relaxers but this change was worth it for me.



Thanks and what strength of the relaxer do you use, same for Destiny9109


----------



## Aggie

LushLox said:


> I hear nothing but good things about this relaxer. I'm tempted but I feel very nervous about changing relaxer. I assume it's a lye relaxer?
> 
> ETA The more I look at it the whole system sounds so on point. I'm sure it's expensive but you get what you pay for.



Mine is a lye relaxer, yes. I changed from Mizani Creme Relaxer to Mizani Butterblend to Affirm Creme Relaxer to Affirm Fiberguard and never looked back. This is it right here. I base my scalp really well to avoid burns.

ETA:

I use the mild relaxer - my hair strands are fine.


----------



## Aggie

18 weeks post yesterday and I know I should be relaxing my hair today but I am feeling so lazy and tired all at the same time. I'll rest for another hour and see how I feel after that.


----------



## Aggie

*I finally mildly texlaxed my hair today with:*

-Affirm Fiberguard Lye Relaxer System (mild)

-Deep Conditioned with Keracare Humecto

-Detangled with Soultanicals KG

-Leave-in - Bekura Tonga Mousse


----------



## Rozlewis

LushLox said:


> Thanks and what strength of the relaxer do you use, same for Destiny9109



I use the regular. My hair is very course but the regular works pretty good. Also, I like some texture in my hair.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I swear I have like 2-3 inches of new growth. I don't know how you long term stretchers do it. My head is sore as ever and my arms and feet are tired from trying to part my hair. It's not going down without a fight.


----------



## sunnieb

Stretch over!

I'm 5 minutes post!

Not smart to wait so late on a Sunday night, but I don't regret it one bit.  Off to condition......


----------



## LushLox

For those who self relax do you do your whole head at once or do you split into half or even quarters and relax that way?

I separate my hair into two halves and relax the back and front seperately. I've tried doing my whole head all at once; let's just say fail!


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> For those who self relax do you do your whole head at once or do you split into half or even quarters and relax that way?
> 
> I separate my hair into two halves and relax the back and front seperately. I've tried doing my whole head all at once; let's just say fail!


You mean rinse out, then start the other side. I have only done that once. That was too much for me.


----------



## sunnieb

LushLox said:


> For those who self relax do you do your whole head at once or do you split into half or even quarters and relax that way?
> 
> I separate my hair into two halves and relax the back and front seperately. I've tried doing my whole head all at once; let's just say fail!



Whole head at once.  That's why I take the time to pre-part my hair prior to relaxing.   I'm able to quickly move through my head without fighting with newgrowth.

The half/half method seemed like too much work trying to keep unrelaxed hair dry.  Plus having to go through all the post-relaxer steps twice?  I don't have the patience for that.


----------



## LushLox

sunnieb said:


> Whole head at once.  That's why I take the time to pre-part my hair prior to relaxing.   I'm able to quickly move through my head without fighting with newgrowth.
> 
> The half/half method seemed like too much work trying to keep unrelaxed hair dry.  Plus having to go through all the post-relaxer steps twice?  I don't have the patience for that.





shortdub78 said:


> You mean rinse out, then start the other side. I have only done that once. That was too much for me.



It is a lot of work but I've had the best results doing it this way. I'll try whole head next time as I've gotten so much better in my application methods now.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I do one half at a time. I'm too slow to do my whole head at once


----------



## MzSwift

LushLox said:


> For those who self relax do you do your whole head at once or do you split into half or even quarters and relax that way?
> 
> I separate my hair into two halves and relax the back and front seperately. I've tried doing my whole head all at once; let's just say fail!



I do my whole head at once.  
Thanks to @sunnieb  , I now pre-part my hair better which cuts down on my application time SO much!  I have MBL hair and I used to pre-part my hair into quarters but it used to be frustrating trying to part the quarters with my fingers while applying. I use my fingers to apply, no gloves and it would cost me a lot of time parting during application.  Now, I pre-part the quarters the day before and breeze through application!

I use my fingers because I can better feel where my NG ends.  Gloves made it hard for me to feel that.  My fine strands won't be able to tolerate overlapping my relaxers.


----------



## MzSwift

Aggie said:


> *I finally mildly texlaxed my hair today with:*
> 
> -Affirm Fiberguard Lye Relaxer System (mild)
> 
> -Deep Conditioned with Keracare Humecto
> 
> -Detangled with Soultanicals KG
> 
> -Leave-in - Bekura Tonga Mousse



Oh, please tell me more about what "midly texlaxed" means for you.  Is it like a crinkle or more like slightly relaxed natural texture?
Do you apply without diluting the relaxer?


----------



## LushLox

MzSwift said:


> I do my whole head at once.
> Thanks to @sunnieb  , I now pre-part my hair better which cuts down on my application time SO much!  I have MBL hair and I used to pre-part my hair into quarters but it used to be frustrating trying to part the quarters with my fingers while applying. I use my fingers to apply, no gloves and it would cost me a lot of time parting during application.  Now, I pre-part the quarters the day before and breeze through application!
> 
> I use my fingers because I can better feel where my NG ends.  Gloves made it hard for me to feel that.  My fine strands won't be able to tolerate overlapping my relaxers.



I do the initial application with the gloves and then I take them off so I can feel the NG. Otherwise it's just guesswork.

Will definitely try the sectioning off beforehand.


----------



## LushLox

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I do one half at a time. I'm too slow to do my whole head at once



Well this is my problem, I'm too slow!


----------



## Aggie

MzSwift said:


> Oh, please tell me more about what "midly texlaxed" means for you.  Is it like a crinkle or more like slightly relaxed natural texture?
> Do you apply without diluting the relaxer?


Oh no, it is a very slight change in texture - I would say it's closer to a 3c texture now. I'm ordinarily a 4a. I do mix my relaxer with oil and conditioner.

*Here is what I mix:*

4 heaping tablespoons of relaxer
3-4 tablespoons of sunflower oil
1.5 tablespoons of a protein treatment - the one I use is Keracare Restorative Masque.

Mix well until well blended together. It should be creamy and not watery but it should have movement when you let it slow drip off your spatula/spoon.

I work this in for 11-12 minutes from start to finish now because when I left it on for just 8-9 minutes, it wasn't long enough and there was no texture change. HTH!


----------



## Aggie

LushLox said:


> For those who self relax do you do your whole head at once or do you split into half or even quarters and relax that way?
> 
> I separate my hair into two halves and relax the back and front seperately. I've tried doing my whole head all at once; let's just say fail!


I do mine all at once, I move very quickly since I've had more than 7 years of practice.


----------



## sunnieb

I buy the gloves that allow me to feel my newgrowth, but keep my hands protected.  Found them at Sally's and they work like a charm!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

sunnieb said:


> I buy the gloves that allow me to feel my newgrowth, but keep my hands protected.  Found them at Sally's and they work like a charm!


Pictures?


----------



## sunnieb

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Pictures?


----------



## Guinan

Just relaxed!! So if I had to guess, I'm a couple of hours post! So happy to be back to relaxed.


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> Well this is my problem, I'm too slow!


Do you use a timer? The timer makes me speed up. I do it on flat ironed hair too.


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> Do you use a timer? The timer makes me speed up. I do it on flat ironed hair too.



Yeah I use a timer. How long do you allow yourself to do your whole head.

You use a timer for flat ironing your hair? Wow it never occurred to me to think of that.


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> Yeah I use a timer. How long do you allow yourself to do your whole head.
> 
> You use a timer for flat ironing your hair? Wow it never occurred to me to think of that.


Not for flat ironed hair. I watch YouTube videos on my phone, or listen to music for that. 
I give myself 20-25 mins total. Apply, and smooth. 20 mins with leave me with a lot of texture.


----------



## sunnieb

LushLox said:


> Yeah I use a timer. How long do you allow yourself to do your whole head.



25 minutes total processing time, so I set the timer for 21 minutes.  I know I'll spend about 4 minutes to make my way to the shower and getting the water temp right to rinse.


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> Not for flat ironed hair. I watch YouTube videos on my phone, or listen to music for that.
> I give myself 20-25 mins total. Apply, and smooth. 20 mins with leave me with a lot of texture.



 Excuse my slowness, I gotcha! Much easier to do the application when the hair is straight. I've done that before, albeit the hair was flat ironed a few days earlier.


----------



## Destiny9109

LushLox said:


> Thanks and what strength of the relaxer do you use, same for Destiny9109


 
I use the lye version in Normal. I do the same method you do because I'm still kind of slow with my application(I really prefer to be that way to avoid underprocessing). Yet it still takes less time than when I went to the salon.


----------



## MzSwift

Guinan said:


> Just relaxed!! So if I had to guess, I'm a couple of hours post! So happy to be back to relaxed.



Congratulations!
The first thing I remember thinking when I went out the day after my virgin relaxer is "OMG, I can feel the air on my scalp!" And it felt sooo good. I loved my fro but it would always make my scalp so hot and sweaty.


----------



## MzSwift

Aggie said:


> Oh no, it is a very slight change in texture - I would say it's closer to a 3c texture now. I'm ordinarily a 4a. I do mix my relaxer with oil and conditioner.
> 
> *Here is what I mix:*
> 
> 4 heaping tablespoons of relaxer
> 3-4 tablespoons of sunflower oil
> 1.5 tablespoons of a protein treatment - the one I use is Keracare Restorative Masque.
> 
> Mix well until well blended together. It should be creamy and not watery but it should have movement when you let it slow drip off your spatula/spoon.
> 
> I work this in for 11-12 minutes from start to finish now because when I left it on for just 8-9 minutes, it wasn't long enough and there was no texture change. HTH!



Thank you so much for this!!

I notice that you use more condish than perm.  The last time I texlaxed, I used more oil and condish and I loved the way it turned out.  My hair looks and feels so much thicker!


----------



## Guinan

MzSwift said:


> Congratulations!
> The first thing I remember thinking when I went out the day after my virgin relaxer is "OMG, I can feel the air on my scalp!" And it felt sooo good. I loved my fro but it would always make my scalp so hot and sweaty.



I can't stop playing with my hair. It does feel good to feel air on my scalp and to be able to just get up and go.


----------



## sunnieb

1 week post! 

Probably relax around September or so.


----------



## LushLox

8 weeks post. I want to stretch for 16-20 weeks but will see how it goes.

I'm looking forward to trying out a new relaxer. I better start buying up the system because Affirm isn't cheap.


----------



## Aggie

Saturday past - 1 week post and 11-12 more weeks to go.


----------



## Aggie

sunnieb said:


> 1 week post!
> 
> Probably relax around September or so.


Me too @sunnieb


----------



## sunnieb

@Aggie relaxer twins!


----------



## Aggie

sunnieb said:


> @Aggie relaxer twins!


Oh yeah you're right. I don't know about you, but I am not stretching very long this time around - or at least, I don't want to


----------



## sunnieb

Aggie said:


> Oh yeah you're right. I don't know about you, but I am not stretching very long this time around - or at least, I don't want to



I don't plan to at all! 

My birthday is September 1st.  I might relax then.


----------



## 11228

I think this is a 12 weeks stretch. The humidity and frequent washing is making my hair feel like I might need a relaxer sooner than usual 

I'm going to slap it into braids in the next week and take it from there


----------



## LushLox

@ItsMeLilLucky did I just read that you last touched up in March!? Damn girl I thought you said you found it hard to stretch?


----------



## LushLox

My NG is incredibly soft and manageable. I've amped up my supplements, so I think this is probably the cause. If it continues I should very easily be able to work through this stretch. Plan to touch up at the end of August.


----------



## sunnieb

2 weeks post and still cruisin'.....


----------



## Evolving78

I got the Kiss handless dryer 2200 watts. It got my new growth together and I really like the comb attachments.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

LushLox said:


> @ItsMeLilLucky did I just read that you last touched up in March!? Damn girl I thought you said you found it hard to stretch?


I have had weave braids and sew in since then


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Also, I've been lazy too. Looking like a crazy person for like a month or so. Good thing my job is casual, cause I've been wearing a scarf to work


----------



## Fotchygirl

11 weeks post tomorrow. I don't know when I'm gonna relax yet, Saturday's wash day will help me decide whether it will be 12 weeks or 16 weeks. I like the results I get after stretching but it is difficult at times.


----------



## MzSwift

10 weeks post. Not planning to relax until November. We'll see if I make it there. Lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

1 day and a half post. Probably wait until late August, early September to relax again.


----------



## Aggie

2.5 weeks post. Will be 3 weeks this coming Saturday.


----------



## Rozlewis

6 weeks post and another 6 weeks to go. However, I will stretch longer if my hair is behaving.


----------



## sunnieb

3 weeks post


----------



## irsgirl

11 weeks with another 9 weeks to go. I stretch to 20 weeks!


----------



## Rozlewis

7 weeks post.


----------



## Evolving78

6-8 more weeks to go.


----------



## sunnieb

@Rozlewis how did I get a month behind you???


----------



## 11228

sunnieb said:


> @Rozlewis how did I get a month behind you???



Your profile pic. Now that's hair goals!


----------



## Rozlewis

sunnieb said:


> @Rozlewis how did I get a month behind you???




@sunnieb, I know we were twins at one time but I decided to do my last relaxer at 12 weeks and did not make it to my 16 - 20 week stretch goal. I was tired of my hair looking busted. You inspire me and I will try to stretch longer next time but 12 weeks might be my max to avoid unnecessary breakage. I will cheer you from the sidelines.


----------



## sunnieb

11228 said:


> Your profile pic. Now that's hair goals!



Thank you!  It's all thanks to LHCF.

At one time, I barely had enough hair to make a ponytail the size of a milkdud.


----------



## LushLox

Rozlewis said:


> @sunnieb, I know we were twins at one time but I decided to do my last relaxer at 12 weeks and did not make it to my 16 - 20 week stretch goal. *I was tired of my hair looking busted*. You inspire me and I will try to stretch longer next time but 12 weeks might be my max to avoid unnecessary breakage. I will cheer you from the sidelines.




I'm going through that now, well not quite but it's fast approaching! 

10 weeks post now. I'm going to try and hold off until the end of August.


----------



## TLC1020

I'm 8 weeks post relaxer, not sure when I'll relax.. I'm going to see how close I can get to 20 weeks post, it's easier when my hair length is longer but when it's short it's a bit difficult.


----------



## Lymegreen

One day post.  I self relaxed.  I plan to touch up in 8 weeks.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I relaxed on the 4th of July, so I'm still moisturizing, X21 and ponytail-ing it. Still too hot and I'm too tired to do anything else other than what I've been doing.


----------



## Evolving78

I'm five weeks post.. got some new growth going on. May do it at 8 weeks, Instead of the end of Aug. I'll have to use some Silicon mix Bambu to get through.


----------



## sunnieb

One month post, and like @ItsMeLilLucky, I'm pretty much ponytailing it with all this heat.


----------



## Aggie

4 weeks post and 8-10 more to go


----------



## CharlieEcho

9 weeks. I might go another 9 weeks.


----------



## Fotchygirl

12 weeks post, my wash day was tough and I lost some hair due to my tangled ends but I wasn't sad because I felt I deserved it for being so hair lazy. After my wash I feel I can go to 16 weeks, I just need to be more diligent about moisturizing and sealing AND combing my hair.


----------



## LushLox

I'm 12 weeks post on Monday. Some weeks my hair feels really good, other weeks it's just meh. 

It feels decent today, very moisturised. Think I'll co wash this evening.


----------



## KhandiB

@shortdub78 

I went ahead and relaxed.  Turned out real good.  I was at 40 weeks post or so.

Here is how it turned out.  I'm happy about it   And so relieved


----------



## Evolving78

KhandiB said:


> @shortdub78
> 
> I went ahead and relaxed.  Turned out real good.  I was at 40 weeks post or so.
> 
> Here is how it turned out.  I'm happy about it   And so relieved


 I love it! Wow 40 weeks! How did you do it! This is my favorite hairstyle! It looks good on you and your hair looks so full and lush!


----------



## Evolving78

I'm gonna try until I get 2 inches of new growth and switch to lye. I hit 2 inches 12-14 weeks. I got 6-8 more weeks to go...


----------



## sunnieb

@KhandiB your hair is beautiful!  I love the soft, flowy curls! 

How the heck did you make it to 40 weeks post????


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

17 weeks today, everything is still going pretty easy.  Shrinkage is playing tricks on me though. My braid and curls come to NL even though I'm grazing APL.

Edited to add 35 more weeks to go.


----------



## Aggie

5 weeks this weekend. 7-9 more to go.


----------



## sunnieb

5 weeks post today.  Going to shoot for at least 12 weeks, so that'll put me around September 17th to relax.


----------



## KhandiB

Thank you!! I feel it is well deserved , lol!

I didnt plan on stretching this long.  It was an accident, the Dominicans and buns helped a lot.

Wont do it again though, ahaha




sunnieb said:


> @KhandiB your hair is beautiful!  I love the soft, flowy curls!
> 
> How the heck did you make it to 40 weeks post????


----------



## Britt

@KhandiB I can't see the pic, is it still up? 
40 weeks is so admirable! Did you get Dominican blowouts weekly? 
I'm newly relaxed and plan to stretch for a while. 
What are you ladies using to soften your new growth during your stretch and how are you wearing your hair?


----------



## Evolving78

Britt said:


> @KhandiB I can't see the pic, is it still up?
> 40 weeks is so admirable! Did you get Dominican blowouts weekly?
> I'm newly relaxed and plan to stretch for a while.
> What are you ladies using to soften your new growth during your stretch and how are you wearing your hair?


I can't tolerate heavy products, creams, butters, nothing, but liquid, that isn't laced with protein and glycerin. I'm still on the hunt.  I wash my hair a lot too.


----------



## quirkydimples

I've been focusing on lifting weights and have cut my running to twice a week on the treadmill. I work out around 5 a.m. before work and I sweat a lot when running...and just in general. 

I've started doing something different: The night before a run, I put coconut oil in my hair and use oil on my scalp. Then I put on a plastic cap, followed by a Turbi Twist and I sleep in it.

Then I wake up, take everything off, tie on a bandana and hit the treadmill. I come back home and shampoo and condition in the shower with Nexxus Therappe Shampoo and Nexxus Humecto Conditioner (bought at Costco). 

Then while I continue getting ready (clothes, makeup, packing lunch and making sure DS is doing his morning routine) I airdry, then blow dry and flat iron. 

I do this Monday and Wednesday night before runs. 

I was going to post some comparison pics, but I haven't been able to upload today for some reason.


----------



## Evolving78

quirkydimples said:


> I've been focusing on lifting weights and have cut my running to twice a week on the treadmill. I work out around 5 a.m. before work and I sweat a lot when running...and just in general.
> 
> I've started doing something different: The night before a run, I put coconut oil in my hair and use oil on my scalp. Then I put on a plastic cap, followed by a Turbi Twist and I sleep in it.
> 
> Then I wake up, take everything off, tie on a bandana and hit the treadmill. I come back home and shampoo and condition in the shower with Nexxus Therappe Shampoo and Nexxus Humecto Conditioner (bought at Costco).
> 
> Then while I continue getting ready (clothes, makeup, packing lunch and making sure DS is doing his morning routine) I airdry, then blow dry and flat iron.
> 
> I do this Monday and Wednesday night before runs.
> 
> I was going to post some comparison pics, but I haven't been able to upload today for some reason.


I'm gonna start next week working out. I gotta finish up this class. I would have to just air dry one, then use the blow dry another day.  Or blow on cool.


----------



## Britt

shortdub78 said:


> I can't tolerate heavy products, creams, butters, nothing, but liquid, that isn't laced with protein and glycerin. I'm still on the hunt.  I wash my hair a lot too.


Same hereeeee! My hair gets greasy and heavy too easily for all that. A good spray moisturizer with glycerin to help soften new growth is good for me.


----------



## Evolving78

I'm able to cross wrap now. Haven't done that in several years. I wrapped my hair the traditional way last night.


----------



## Aggie

6 weeks post and 6 more to go.


----------



## Supergirl

0 days...


----------



## Rozlewis

10 weeks and I may try to stretch another 8 weeks. Fingers crossed.


----------



## danysedai

Relaxed today at 4 months post. She added Olaplex to the relaxer and also after rinsing as a standalone treatment. I had bad breakage after having my son and it's slowly coming back. Used Affirm Fiberguard.


----------



## LushLox

13 weeks post, another five weeks to go.

I bought a Babyliss air styler, some combined brush/blow dryer from QVC. I really wasn't expecting much at all from it but wow I was, quite literally blown away (no pun intended). I washed and DC'd last week and used this, put my scarf on for ten minutes and it was almost as if I got a new relaxer. My hair looked so neat and polished.

I darent keep this at home because the temptation to use it regularly will be too much so I'm going to keep it at my partners house.


----------



## destinyseeker

17 weeks today and the touch up is about to go down! I've been exercising a lot and really just lost track of time. Usually at 12 weeks is the point where my hair rebels and starts to break and that hasn't happened yet and I don't want to push it.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I wish I could fix my underprocessed section before I move, but it's too early  I'll just do my best to keep my hair moisturized.


----------



## Evolving78

7 weeks 3-5 more weeks to go.


----------



## MzSwift

13 weeks post. Planning to wait until November and only texlax twice per year but I may do it at the end of next month and go back to 3 times per year. My new growth is Debo-ing me since I'm starting to work out now.


----------



## Lymegreen

2 1/2 weeks. I'm just starting to get fullness.  

 I think I'll wait until 8 1/2 weeks .   I'm going to have to stretch longer since I am doing my own relaxers now.


----------



## nycutiepie

I think I'm coming back to this side soon.i realize that I like straight hair better than natural hair on me. I need a thread for folks who went back to relaxing after being natural.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

5 months post. I have no clue when my next touch up will be.


----------



## LushLox

Okay so I've realised when I'm going to be away from home for more than a couple of days I must bring my spray moisturiser because it's the only thing that can calm my NG down.

14 weeks on Monday so 3/4 more weeks to go.


----------



## outspokenwallflower

Hi Everyone!

Can I check in and find out what everyone is using as their current relaxer? I'm on the hunt for a new one, as the last one I used caused some odd, terrible breakage (Linange Lye, which used to be heavenly for me years ago  )


----------



## Evolving78

I moisturized my hair with SM (pink one) spray. My hair felt fine yesterday, but felt dry today. So I can't use that either?


----------



## MzSwift

outspokenwallflower said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Can I check in and find out what everyone is using as their current relaxer? I'm on the hunt for a new one, as the last one I used caused some odd, terrible breakage (Linange Lye, which used to be heavenly for me years ago  )



I use Motions lye, regular.


----------



## MzSwift

Imma go ahead and post her in this thread too. This lovely lady has thick, HL relaxed hair!  How come no one mentioned her to me??


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> Imma go ahead and post her in this thread too. This lovely lady has thick, HL relaxed hair!  How come no one mentioned her to me??


I watched her videos awhile ago. She does have nice hair.


----------



## Evolving78

I'm experiencing some breakage when detangling in one section that is weird/texlaxed/bone straight.  Trying to decide if I should just buy a different detangler, wash and condition in section, do a mild protein treatment in that area, etc or
Relaxer touchup?
I may try this detangler I get for my DD that I like.  My detangler isn't enough anymore.


----------



## Evolving78

I also will have to dry detangle with oil and section my hair off before washing. My shed hairs are starting to catch on my new growth. 

I can't do super bone straight anymore.


----------



## MzSwift

@shortdub78 

So sorry to hear that. I think you said you preferred bone straight too. I hope the detangler helps.  I also like what you said about dry detangling.  I found that to work better for me than wet detangling. Have you ever tried washing in braids?


----------



## Rozlewis

@shortdub78 

I find that detangling on slightly damp (not wet) hair with oil is best for me. I do this every time I comb my hair. Even after washing my hair I let it sit under a turbie twist for 30 - 40 minutes to allow it to dry out some so it is not too wet for handling. Also, when washing I keep it separated in 4 sections with clips. I used to wash in braids but that started to cause tangling for me.


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> @shortdub78
> 
> So sorry to hear that. I think you said you preferred bone straight too. I hope the detangler helps.  I also like what you said about dry detangling.  I found that to work better for me than wet detangling. Have you ever tried washing in braids?


My hair can't manage to stay braided when wet...sad face..lol I think I might cave in and relax this week. My crown is compacted...


----------



## Evolving78

I just have to decide on what relaxer.. I'm being cheap too.. I may use silk elements lye.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

outspokenwallflower said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Can I check in and find out what everyone is using as their current relaxer? I'm on the hunt for a new one, as the last one I used caused some odd, terrible breakage (Linange Lye, which used to be heavenly for me years ago  )


I use Vitale Sensitive Scalp. It's no lye.


----------



## Evolving78

My new growth won't let me be great! After all of that detangling, my coils are hiding knots. Yeah it's time.


----------



## Evolving78

I relaxed today, so back at 1! lol I used Creme Of Nature Sunflower and Coconut oil lye relaxer in regular.


----------



## Rozlewis

@shortdub78 

Do you like the results with this relaxer?


----------



## Aggie

A little over 7 weeks post and just under 5 to go.


----------



## Evolving78

Rozlewis said:


> @shortdub78
> 
> Do you like the results with this relaxer?


Yes. I will use it again. Of course I'm not bone straight. I still have a lot of texture left.  I'm not in love with my hair right now, since I'm not liking the conditioning masque I use anymore. It's starting to be too heavy and it's causing tension. It does leave my hair coated, and it's not dry, but I'm gonna use it on my natural DD. 

Hopefully, all of this texture will work well.  with my new growth when that comes in.

I'm sitting under the dryer now to knock some of the water out, before I blow dry.


----------



## MzSwift

So I'm 15 weeks  post. I was thinking of texlaxing next week because I've been watching all of these relaxed scrunching WNG videos on YT. And they're soo cute! AND it's WNG season right?!

But my other mind was telling me to keep stretching to 6 months. So I was planning to throw in a sew in in the fall, rock that until November and then texlax for my EOTY comparison pix.

Why did I go try on this wig I bought on Amazon that I was supposed to be rocking this summer over these cornrows?? OMG, I'm in love!! Lol. So now, I'm really thinking about just alternating wigs and twist extensions until November. I've got four wigs in my lineup that can get me thru a whole nother year!

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## GraceandJoy

outspokenwallflower said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Can I check in and find out what everyone is using as their current relaxer? I'm on the hunt for a new one, as the last one I used caused some odd, terrible breakage (Linange Lye, which used to be heavenly for me years ago  )


I self-relax and use Revlon mild. I've been using it since 1998. I really like it and it's easy to find in stores. I purchase it from Sally's Beauty Supply. When I attended cosmetology school (I'm a stylist with one client, me), one of my instructors recommended Revlon. I started with regular; it was too strong and later switched to mild. She advised that I go with a company that has been around for a long time and has plenty of research "under their belt." Her advice worked for me.


----------



## Rozlewis

12 weeks post and 4 more to go.


----------



## LushLox

15 weeks post. I've not touched my hair much at all in the last week. Just put it in a high bun and wore a hair band. 

I'm off work for the next couple of weeks so at least I can be much more relaxed and give my hair a break until I touch up.

I'm going to relax at 17 weeks.


----------



## Fotchygirl

16 weeks post. Will try to go to 20. 2 weeks ago it was so unbearable with the flaring of the eczema that I had to go to the salon to remove the flakes that had attached to the hairs with the blow dryer.  I came out of there with straight hair which will help with my stretch.


----------



## sunnieb

Haven't check in for a while, but I'm 7 weeks post today.

My hair is hanging on, but I was lazy with it last week.  Gonna do better this week.


----------



## CharlieEcho

13 weeks. Trying to make it to 18 weeks


----------



## LushLox

Quick question do you guys do a medium strength protein before touch up (say a week before or after) or none at all during this time?


----------



## MzSwift

I'll be 16 weeks on Wednesday. Hoping to make it to November where I'll texlax  around week 29 or 30. 

Washed my hair with ORS Creamy Aloe (trying to use that up) and then DC'd with Joico k-pak reconstructor and Joico Intense Hydration. Started installing these mini kinky twists two days ago. It'll take me another couple of days. I hope to keep these in for at least a month. Then the weather will be cool enough to rock my wigs.


----------



## MzSwift

LushLox said:


> Quick question do you guys do a medium strength protein before touch up (say a week before or after) or none at all during this time?



I usually don't do one but I'm thinking about starting. I feel like my fine strands could use the extra strength since I cut the midstep protein out of my process. I do a reconstructor after neutralizing though.


----------



## Rozlewis

LushLox said:


> Quick question do you guys do a medium strength protein before touch up (say a week before or after) or none at all during this time?



I do a medium protein the week prior to my relaxer. I also clarify my hair so the medium protein is sufficient because my hair fully absorbs it after clarifying. I also do a mid-step protein before neutralizing and this seems to work for me. That step is a normal part of my relaxer system.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

48 hours. And it feels so good. It was only a 20 week stretch. I was planning on a year but I had to end it early because I needed a trim. I did some braids about a month ago and they caused me some serious split ends. I never dealt with split ends like that in my life. Anywho, it does feel Good to once again feel the wind on my scalp.


----------



## LiftedUp

15 weeks. I'm getting braids in this week that'll take me to 18 weeks.


----------



## Sanity

Figuring out when to relax again. I don't want to wait until 16 weeks.. hmm. I have finished my 1st bottle of Hsn. I still have another to go before I do another length check. Also my braids have been in for a month. I am looking rough right now!


----------



## LushLox

Just finished my relax, did my whole head all at once this time and I don't appear to be under-processed at all. I'm very pleased because it saves so much time; not sure what I was so worried about lol. I used a protein before neutralising and my hair feels nice and strong now.

DC'ing now, will blow dry and give these ends a trim when I'm done.

I'll probably relax again around Christmas.


----------



## Lymegreen

I'm at 6 weeks right now and my hair is already matted at the roots.   I'm going to do a 2-step aphogee today or tomorrow.  Braid my hair up and slap on a wig.   Then wash my hair in braids after I take the wig off.

Next week (week 7)  I'll let the braids out and wear a braid out and touch up at 8 weeks.


----------



## TLC1020

I'm currently 14 weeks post, right now I'm wearing those lemonade braids so I'll probably be at least 20 weeks post before I relax..


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I'm at 7 weeks and 2 days but it doesn't look like it. It looks like it's been longer.


----------



## Aggie

sunnieb said:


> Haven't check in for a while, but I'm 7 weeks post today.
> 
> My hair is hanging on, but I was lazy with it last week.  Gonna do better this week.


@sunnieb, I believe you were at 8 weeks post this week because I was 8 weeks post. You and I relaxed the same weekend, remember?


----------



## Aggie

I'm just over 9 weeks and will be 10 weeks post this coming weekend and will have 2-4 more to go. My hair still looks amazing but you know how our hair go. It can be good today and bad tomorrow


----------



## sunnieb

Aggie said:


> @sunnieb, I believe you were at 8 weeks post this week because I was 8 weeks post. You and I relaxed the same weekend, remember?



Girl,  I'm lost!  I need to put this stuff on my calendar!

Thank you!


----------



## Aggie

sunnieb said:


> Girl,  I'm lost!  I need to put this stuff on my calendar!
> 
> Thank you!


You're welcome


----------



## Evolving78

I'm two weeks. Feels like 4-5.


----------



## Rozlewis

14 weeks post and 2 more to go. I plan to relax at 16 weeks.


----------



## Aggie

Rozlewis said:


> I do a medium protein the week prior to my relaxer. I also clarify my hair so the medium protein is sufficient because my hair fully absorbs it after clarifying. I also do a mid-step protein before neutralizing and this seems to work for me. That step is a normal part of my relaxer system.


I concur with you @Rozlewis.


----------



## Royalq

zero. Did a corrective touch up today. if all goes well i shouldnt have to touch up until maybe december


----------



## LushLox

Aggie said:


> I'm just over 9 weeks and will be 10 weeks post this coming weekend and will have 2-4 more to go. My hair still looks amazing but you know how our hair go. It can be good today and bad tomorrow



How true is this?

I just don't understand it, lol!


----------



## sunnieb

LushLox said:


> How true is this?
> 
> I just don't understand it, lol!



It's very true!

Hair looks laid one day and a total mess the next! Usually around 8 weeks is when this happens.


----------



## LushLox

sunnieb said:


> It's very true!
> 
> Hair looks laid one day and a total mess the next! Usually around 8 weeks is when this happens.



Yes exactly at that point!


----------



## Aggie

LushLox said:


> How true is this?
> 
> I just don't understand it, lol!


I know right?


----------



## SugarSweetCoco**

Currently 13 weeks post... trying to hold out and make it to six months! Wish me luck girls 

Lessons I've learnt this stretch:
• after 10 weeks post I will be detangling before washing, in sections.
• after 10 weeks doing lots of circular movements when washing hair is a disaster waiting to happen...

Things that have worked for me:
• Aphogee 2 step every six to eight weeks to strengthen my hair.
• Going back to silicone conditioners, hair grease and sulfate shampoos. Ive found these types of products actually work for me regardless of the brand. 
• Coconut oil and the three comb smooth to remove tangles. Also great when taking down the cornrows I wear under my wig.
• Blowdrying and using the straighteners every now and then - makes new growth manageable and keeps me sane haha!
•CONSISTENCY - I have a super simple regi with not many steps which makes it easy for me to stick to.. my hair has really turned around since I've stopped jumping all the 'holy grails' and bandwagons I see on YouTube.

Will update when I finally relax


----------



## Evolving78

I'm going to practice on my relaxer application timing and use up these thick conditioners I have.  I am also going to do a strand test on my shed hairs to see how long I need to process to get the results I want. 
You know, use what I learned in Cos school! Lol terrible. This will help Deep condition my new growth, and I can wash it out.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

This is my hair at 7 weeks lol.  It's been some variation of these buns cause A) It's been too hot and B) I've gotten spoiled to the 2-5 minute hair styling. It seems like I get a half inch every 2 months. I've added a picture of the hair I accidentally cut taking my sew in down a while ago.


----------



## Aggie

Officially 10 weeks post today and have 2-4 more weeks to go.


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> This is my hair at 7 weeks lol.  It's been some variation of these buns cause A) It's been too hot and B) I've gotten spoiled to the 2-5 minute hair styling. It seems like I get a half inch every 2 months. I've added a picture of the hair I accidentally cut taking my sew in down a while ago.


That's the spot? Oh that's not bad at all. Are you gonna relax this weekend? My hair is too dense in the crown area to wear a style like that. I would have to wait until I'm BSL, or MBL to wear without having to add a bunch of gel, or product.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> That's the spot? Oh that's not bad at all. Are you gonna relax this weekend? My hair is too dense in the crown area to wear a style like that. I would have to wait until I'm BSL, or MBL to wear without having to add a bunch of gel, or product.


Yeah, it's grown a bit since I accidentally cut it. Probably by a half inch. No I don't think I'm gonna relax until maybe the first week in September. I just spray it every day with some water and back into the ponytail it goes. Once it starts getting cooler, I think I'm gonna do some ponytail pieces. Idk what I wanna do to my hair lol


----------



## CharlieEcho

I tried to relax my hair by myself today and did a terrible job. It's underprocessed. I based my scalp with oil so maybe that was too much of a barrier. Do you guys wait until your next relaxer before trying again or do you try again after a couple of weeks?

ETA I relaxed after 16 weeks


----------



## MzSwift

CharlieEcho said:


> I tried to relax my hair by myself today and did a terrible job. It's underprocessed. I based my scalp with oil so maybe that was too much of a barrier. Do you guys wait until your next relaxer before trying again or do you try again after a couple of weeks?



So sorry to hear that. If you're going to do a corrective, I'd suggest waiting around 6 weeks. I think I posted upthread about my fail at doing correctives.

Correctives are pretty scary for me. I learned my lesson when I first started relaxing. My correctives came out too straight and made my hair really thin. So I'm transitioning to more texlaxed results.

Now, if I leave in too much texture, I just deal with it. Even when really underprocessed my hair is still easier to straighten and stays straight longer. Otherwise, if I'm wearing a bun or textured style (braidout, twistout), the different texture doesn't really matter. My natural hair isn't all one texture either.

I sure hope your corrective comes out well! I'm sure there are women on here who have had better experiences. Hopefully they'll chime in!


----------



## Fotchygirl

4 days post, I finally caved in at 18 weeks post after DH complained about the state of my hair.


----------



## Evolving78

Fotchygirl said:


> 4 days post, I finally caved in at 18 weeks post after DH complained about the state of my hair.


Girl what did he say? Lol


----------



## godzooki

11 weeks post  I'm torn on trying to transition again. It's still in the easy peasy care stage (minus occasional frizz).  I'm also 11 wks post having my grey roots dyed, lol. It's looking  quite interesting...


----------



## 11228

14 weeks today. Its day to day from now on.

Straightening every 3 weeks or so is making my new growth so manageable.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@shortdub78 I made sure to buy a 2 pack of relaxer this time 

I can't believe how dense my new growth is at only 8 weeks. I'm gonna do a hard protein treatment so I can relax on the 4th.


----------



## Rozlewis

15 weeks post and I can wait for this weekend. This will be my prep weekend, clarify, protein treat, and flat iron.


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @shortdub78 I made sure to buy a 2 pack of relaxer this time
> 
> I can't believe how dense my new growth is at only 8 weeks. I'm gonna do a hard protein treatment so I can relax on the 4th.


I got some products to help me get to 8-10 weeks. I don't know what possessed me to get some ORS olive oil lotion, but my new growth and underprocessed hair needs something! I also had to get some Wave Nouveau moisturizing mist. I spray it on my new growth/coils only.  I also got some Macadamia Oil healing spray to seal, the masque and the rinse. 

I applied my Silicon mix Bambu like a relaxer to my dry hair. I sat under the dryer for 15 mins.  Then I shampooed. I applied the Aphogee balancing conditioner and left that on for 2 mins in the shower. 

My ends are high porosity and they aren't bone straight. I thought something was wrong while they were drying quickly, so I gave myself a trim...I didn't need to do that at all! Just scissor happy for no reason!  I will not be cutting my hair anymore until Nov.


----------



## SugarSweetCoco**

Its gonna be a long road for me till this next stretch. Tonight I took down my mini braids with coconut oil, detangled and washed in sections. I never wash in sections so the whole process felt very time consuming and I like to wash my hair every 5-7 days. Reminded me of why I went relaxed in the 1st place!! *sigh* The roots are so puffy but I really want to see some length thats why I'm going for 6 months this time round... but lets see how long I last. The big man upstairs knows I'm not looking to go natural again... been there, got the t-shirt.. not looking to wear that shirt any time soon if you know what I mean! (Of course, no disrepect intended to any of the beauties in the natural community! )


----------



## Evolving78

How are ladies able to stretch with tightly coiled hair? I don't have a loose coiled pattern. My hair is 4a and it's very fine. I wish there was somebody out there like me? No stylist ever went passed 10-12 weeks and I totally understand why. I think I went 14 weeks once..


----------



## Rozlewis

shortdub78 said:


> How are ladies able to stretch with tightly coiled hair? I don't have a loose coiled pattern. My hair is 4a and it's very fine. I wish there was somebody out there like me? No stylist ever went passed 10-12 weeks and I totally understand why. I think I went 14 weeks once..



I have tightly coiled hair too, but my hair is dense. I have stretched little-by-little to get to 16 weeks. It is not pretty and I load up on the product. I use my heavy moisturizers such as Qhemet Biologics Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee which claims to restore softness and manageability to dry tangled hair. It delivers on that promise. I use that on my new growth, then seal with a good oil and then layer a butter on top of that. My hair drinks it up and turns out so soft and manageable. I also cowash mid-week to stay on top of my moisture game.


----------



## Evolving78

Rozlewis said:


> I have tightly coiled hair too, but my hair is dense. I have stretched little-by-little to get to 16 weeks. It is not pretty and I load up on the product. I use my heavy moisturizers such as Qhemet Biologics Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee which claims to restore softness and manageability to dry tangled hair. It delivers on that promise. I use that on my new growth, then seal with a good oil and then layer a butter on top of that. My hair drinks it up and turns out so soft and manageable. I also cowash mid-week to stay on top of my moisture game.


My hair is dense too, so it really can be a challenge detangling. I heart Qhemet products. And I love that Ghee. I will look into that again! Does she still have that twisting butter? I used to use that on my natural and relaxed hair. I would use the Heavy cream during the winter to seal.
What do you use to cowash with?


----------



## Rozlewis

shortdub78 said:


> My hair is dense too, so it really can be a challenge detangling. I heart Qhemet products. And I love that Ghee. I will look into that again! Does she still have that twisting butter? I used to use that on my natural and relaxed hair. I would use the Heavy cream during the winter to seal.
> What do you use to cowash with?



I am not sure if she still sells the twisting butter. I am working off a big ole stash. I had about 4 -5  16 oz. jars of this stuff and about 3 of the butters. I cowash with any of the Naturelle Grow Cleansing Conditioners. All of her products agree with my hair.


----------



## Evolving78

Rozlewis said:


> I am not sure if she still sells the twisting butter. I am working off a big ole stash. I had about 4 -5  16 oz. jars of this stuff and about 3 of the butters. I cowash with any of the Naturelle Grow Cleansing Conditioners. All of her products agree with my hair.


Is that in a brick & mortar?


----------



## Rozlewis

shortdub78 said:


> Is that in a brick & mortar?



No, she is online. Excellent vendor with superior customer service and even greater products.

https://www.naturellegrow.com

She also sells products through Etsy. She has sales on a regular basis so Im sure a Labor Day sale will be coming up.


----------



## Fotchygirl

shortdub78 said:


> Girl what did he say? Lol


He gave me a speech about how much he misses the old me who used to look well groomed all the time!!! Of course it didn't help that he likes weaves and I was on the twist/braid/bun for growth challenge( no extensions ). After the relaxer I immediately put a ponytail with extensions so I have to officially resign from that challenge. He is happy and I look glam! This hair journey requires a lot of patience and unfortunately some of our men don't have it.


----------



## Evolving78

Fotchygirl said:


> He gave me a speech about how much he misses the old me who used to look well groomed all the time!!! Of course it didn't help that he likes weaves and I was on the twist/braid/bun for growth challenge( no extensions ). After the relaxer I immediately put a ponytail with extensions so I have to officially resign from that challenge. He is happy and I look glam! This hair journey requires a lot of patience and unfortunately some of our men don't have it.


Awe you had to get your mojo back!


----------



## Fotchygirl

This is exactly what it looks like.


----------



## Evolving78

Fotchygirl said:


> This is exactly what it looks like.


Oh you fancy huh? Lol


----------



## Evolving78

I got ION bond therapy shampoo, conditioner, masque, and spray. It's suppose to repair the bonds from being color/chemically treated. Really trying to get my hair in tip top shape for my next touch up in Oct. I hope these products are good.


----------



## Rozlewis

15 weeks post with 1 more week to go.


----------



## Evolving78

shortdub78 said:


> I got ION bond therapy shampoo, conditioner, masque, and spray. It's suppose to repair the bonds from being color/chemically treated. Really trying to get my hair in tip top shape for my next touch up in Oct. I hope these products are good.


That stuff is going back! It tangled my hair so bad! I'm already experiencing an increase in shedding. I will have to straighten my hair to see what's going on. And I might just wash every 5 days so I can straighten my hair, due to this new growth.


----------



## Aggie

11 weeks post texlax yesterday and 1-3 more weeks to go.


----------



## Lymegreen

I broke down and self relaxed today. 8 weeks post.  

I'm scheduled for a trim Tuesday.  
 I think I'll relax at 7 weeks next time.  I was getting a lot of shedding this week.


----------



## Aggie

Lymegreen said:


> I broke down and self relaxed today. 8 weeks post.
> 
> I'm scheduled for a trim Tuesday.
> I think I'll relax at 7 weeks next time.  I was getting a lot of shedding this week.


Are you treating your hair with a good protein reconstructor @Lymegreen? You might only be having demarcation breakage?


----------



## CharlieEcho

1 week post. I self relaxed for the first time in 10 years and did a terrible job.


----------



## sunnieb

CharlieEcho said:


> 1 week post. I self relaxed for the first time in 10 years and did a terrible job.




Oh no!  What happened?


----------



## sunnieb

Aggie said:


> 11 weeks post texlax yesterday and 1-3 more weeks to go.



Thanks @Aggie!

I'm so off, that I'm glad you're my relaxer twin. I'll relax in a few weeks. No unnecessary stretching for me.  The first time my hair gets too difficult, I'm relaxing.


----------



## CharlieEcho

sunnieb said:


> Oh no!  What happened?


I underprocessed because I didn't smooth properly. Lessons for next time


----------



## Evolving78

CharlieEcho said:


> I underprocessed because I didn't smooth properly. Lessons for next time


That's ok. You can correct it later, or just let it be.


----------



## LushLox

sunnieb said:


> Thanks @Aggie!
> 
> I'm so off, that I'm glad you're my relaxer twin. I'll relax in a few weeks. No unnecessary stretching for me.  The first time my hair gets too difficult, I'm relaxing.



Yep this is so going to be me from now on.


----------



## Lymegreen

Aggie said:


> Are you treating your hair with a good protein reconstructor @Lymegreen? You might only be having demarcation breakage?


Now that you mention it. I try a reconstructor at week 7 next time to see if it will help me stretch just a little longer.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I will be relaxing my hair sometime within the week hopefully. I wish I could have done it tomorrow since it's my off day AND there's no school for the kid. However, I've already washed, protein treatmented, dc-ed, and blow dried today . Guess I gotta wait a couple of days.


----------



## Rozlewis

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I will be relaxing my hair sometime within the week hopefully. I wish I could have done it tomorrow since it's my off day AND there's no school for the kid. However, I've already washed, protein treatmented, dc-ed, and blow dried today . Guess I gotta wait a couple of days.



I know what you mean. It would have been more convenient for me to relax today or tomorrow when I am off but I have decided to relax on Friday. The problem with today and tomorrow is that everyone is off (no work/no school) and they will just get in my way. I have some extra time off that I need to use, so I have decided to take Friday off and when the kids go to school and hubby goes to work I will relax and be done when they get home. This way I won't have him in my way or looking at all of the products I use on relaxer day. I am looking forward to it since I am 16 weeks post.


----------



## Aggie

sunnieb said:


> Thanks @Aggie!
> 
> I'm so off, that I'm glad you're my relaxer twin. I'll relax in a few weeks. No unnecessary stretching for me.  The first time my hair gets too difficult, I'm relaxing.



@sunnieb 
So are we relaxing the last week in this month? If you are, then I am too . I want to on September 23rd though but I believe I can make it until September 30th if I wear my wig .


----------



## Aggie

Lymegreen said:


> Now that you mention it. I try a reconstructor at week 7 next time to see if it will help me stretch just a little longer.


Actually, I'd recommend doing one every 3-4 weeks to keep the hair from breaking off and to keep it strong.


----------



## sunnieb

Aggie said:


> @sunnieb
> So are we relaxing the last week in this month? If you are, then I am too . I want to on September 23rd though but I believe I can make it until September 30th if I wear my wig .



I think September 30 is when I'll relax. If I make it.


----------



## Aggie

sunnieb said:


> I think September 30 is when I'll relax. If I make it.


Okay keep me posted a couple days ahead and I'll do the same.


----------



## sunnieb

@Aggie

I've had it!  I'm relaxing tomorrow.


----------



## Evolving78

Oh I am one day post! 
Couldn't take it.. new growth was out of control.


----------



## LushLox

sunnieb said:


> @Aggie
> 
> I've had it!  I'm relaxing tomorrow.





shortdub78 said:


> Oh I am one day post!
> Couldn't take it.. new growth was out of control.



How many weeks post were you?


----------



## sunnieb

shortdub78 said:


> Oh I am one day post!
> Couldn't take it.. new growth was out of control.



Yep,  this is it. 

My hair is not rebounding after my workouts like it should.  I don't have time to wash 3x a week anymore and it shows. 

@LushLox I think I'm around 13 weeks post.


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> How many weeks post were you?


5 1/2  weeks. I had an inch of new growth.


----------



## Aggie

sunnieb said:


> @Aggie
> 
> I've had it!  I'm relaxing tomorrow.


 @sunnieb 

Are you serious? I can't until at least next week. I hadn't planned for this week at all  I want to work out early in the morning and I know a relaxer is a no no after a workout. 'Sigh'

Okay if you must, then you must. I will wait until at least next week I think.


----------



## sunnieb

@Aggie girl, yes!

I worked out 4x this week and my hair just didn't want to act right. So funny how it differs with just a lil extra newgrowth. 

Not giving up my workouts, so this newgrowth gots to go!


----------



## Rozlewis

1 week post and it really feels good.


----------



## Sosoothing

Fotchygirl said:


> This is exactly what it looks like.



Did you make it yourself?


----------



## jerseyhaircare

Last perm was in January (around the 18th). I'm always on the fence, plan is to keep pushing till April 2018 and see if I like my natural hair. If not, I'll just perm and start over again. I usually perm by the 5-6 month mark, but I used the Design essentials straightening mousse, which made dealing with my hair much easier.


----------



## Fotchygirl

Sosoothing said:


> Did you make it yourself?


No, at the salon after relaxing. I have since removed it though.


----------



## sunnieb

20 minutes post!  I can feel the air hitting my scalp!


----------



## MzSwift

Fotchygirl said:


> This is exactly what it looks like.



I'm so late but this is such a pretty hairstyle!! I dunno why I never thought about ponytails to PS.  They're so effortlessly fabulous!  Thank you for the inspiration.  If I do it, I'll post pix.  

So now I've got lazy crochet, weave and ponytails in addition to my wigs for PSing.


----------



## MzSwift

21 weeks post.
Getting ready to take out these twist extensions. They've been in a little over 5 weeks which is the longest I've ever left in extension braids.  Before I put them in, my new growth was out of control.  I usually don't feel that way but this time was crazy!

Still trying to stretch until November but all of you ladies just rubbing in those fresh, wind on the scalp relaxers are making me want to take the plunge!! 

I'm going to wash, do a protein tx  and blow out just in case I give in to temptation to relax next week.


----------



## LushLox

4 weeks post, I'll wait another 2-4 weeks. I thought  I could go to 10 but I can't this time as I under processed and I'm feeling it now.


----------



## Aggie

I'm 14 weeks post today but I was hair lazy so I did not texlax as planned. I do plan to tomorrow afternoon though. Hopefully I will be in the mood for it by then.


----------



## sunnieb

1 week post!


----------



## Evolving78

I'm a week and some change. Going for 10-12 weeks.


----------



## LushLox

I'm 5 weeks post. My hair is feeling/looking okay so I'll try to stretch it to ten weeks.

It's an interesting point that was made about using a _mid strength_ protein before neutralising.  I did this and I feel that this may have caused issues with my relaxer taking as well, I only had a mid strength protein to handso that's what I used but I won't do that again!


----------



## Britt

Tomorrow will make 12 weeks. 
Gonna transition back to natural lol.


----------



## MzSwift

Britt said:


> Tomorrow will make 12 weeks.
> Gonna transition back to natural lol.



Lol!  Aww, HHJ to you sis!


----------



## Britt

MzSwift said:


> Lol!  Aww, HHJ to you sis!


Thank you !!!!


----------



## irsgirl

6 weeks post with 13-17 weeks to go!


----------



## Destiny9109

16 weeks post. Need to make a decision on a new relaxer soon.


----------



## Evolving78

Britt said:


> Tomorrow will make 12 weeks.
> Gonna transition back to natural lol.


What?!?! You will be missed! Good luck!


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> I'm 5 weeks post. My hair is feeling/looking okay so I'll try to stretch it to ten weeks.
> 
> It's an interesting point that was made about using a _mid strength_ protein before neutralising.  I did this and I feel that this may have caused issues with my relaxer taking as well, I only had a mid strength protein to handso that's what I used but I won't do that again!


I stopped doing that and use Aphogee 2 min after I neutralize.


----------



## Evolving78

2 weeks post.


----------



## sunnieb

shortdub78 said:


> 2 weeks post.



Me too!


----------



## LushLox

Destiny9109 said:


> 16 weeks post. Need to make a decision on a new relaxer soon.



That's a decent stretch, how are you coping with it? I thought you had bought the Affirm system?

ETA: Ignore, I just read what you said in the other thread about Affirm.


----------



## Destiny9109

LushLox said:


> That's a decent stretch, how are you coping with it? I thought you had bought the Affirm system?
> 
> ETA: Ignore, I just read what you said in the other thread about Affirm.



I didn't even realize I was posting in two different threads lol. I've just been rollersetting and bunning.


----------



## Destiny9109

sunnieb said:


> Me too!



Sunnie are you still using Design Essentials relaxer?


----------



## Evolving78

Destiny9109 said:


> Sunnie are you still using Design Essentials relaxer?


I believe she does and she says she gets great results.


----------



## Evolving78

Destiny9109 said:


> I didn't even realize I was posting in two different threads lol. I've just been rollersetting and bunning.


What is your hair type? My crown is very textured and shorter than the rest of my hair, due to braider damage.


----------



## Rozlewis

3 weeks post.


----------



## Britt

shortdub78 said:


> What?!?! You will be missed! Good luck!


Awww thank u! But hair looks like ish, I'm scared to relax it again. I took this major mishap as a sign. Sighs!


----------



## Aggie

1 week post today - 11 more to go.


----------



## Chrismiss

I'm five days post after a 13 1/2 week stretch. I really like to go 14-16 weeks. Im looking to have major results by the next relaxer.


----------



## Wenbev

i am 4 weeks post my first relaxer in 11 yrs LOL stretching to 16-20 weeks.


----------



## Evolving78

3 weeks post. I'm using the ORS straightening system to stretch for 16 weeks. I didn't like the application process at first, but I see the key is to keep a spray bottle on hand to not allow your hair to get dry before the blowing process. I abused my hair today. I can't wait to buy some really nice shears in the future.


----------



## MzSwift

23 weeks post and I plan to texlax one week after I take this crochet style out.  So maybe around week 27 or so.

I understand the benefits of long stretches but I've found that I really don't like it too much.  I think this time is different because it's not a voluntary stretch. Lol.    

After this I really want to stick to texlaxing every 3 months or once per quarter.  No more trying for 6 months.


----------



## LushLox

6 weeks post. It's amazing how quickly the time flies because I'll be touching up again soon enough. I was adamant that I would touch up at 6 weeks due to under-processing but I really don't need to.

My new growth is soft and manageable (granted it's only 6 weeks so it should be). Will shoot for 10/12 weeks.


----------



## LushLox

Just getting onto 7 weeks post, still aiming to re-touch at 10/12 weeks. Then the next cycle I will stretch for 16, I think that's the sweet spot for me and completely doable.


----------



## BlueSage

I am about 12 or 13 weeks post. I actually do not keep up with the exact dates anymore, I've gotten lazy  but it think I last relaxed around mid July, then got a sew-in in early Sept. Now the sew in is approaching 6 or 7 weeks and I will be taking it out this weekend! I can't wait. I miss my hair.


----------



## Evolving78

Coming up soon 4 weeks post. I got new growth. I’m not doing much to my hair. Just keeping it clean, hydrated, and wrapped up.


----------



## alundra

Five weeks post but not much new growth. I did change shampoo/conditioner though so my hair is super soft.


----------



## Aggie

2.5 weeks post today


----------



## Sosoothing

I'm 12 weeks post.
I think I'm gonna braid my hair and see if I can go about 6 to 8 more weeks.
I usually stretch anywhere from 10 to 12 weeks but I'm feeling too lazy to relax. It takes me more planning than just braiding since I do it myself.


----------



## Destiny9109

17 weeks post and I will relax today. I decided to stick with Affirm Fiberguard for right now because I hate wasting money and I'm realizing maybe it didn't get straighter because I only smoothed with my fingers. I'll smooth with the comb this time and see if I have a different outcome. I was so tempted to go to Sally's and get a box of Silk Elements, but I know that I'll like the initial results then after that it's desert city for my hair.


----------



## demlew

Destiny9109 said:


> 17 weeks post and I will relax today. I decided to stick with Affirm Fiberguard for right now because I hate wasting money and I'm realizing maybe it didn't get straighter because I only smoothed with my fingers. I'll smooth with the comb this time and see if I have a different outcome. I was so tempted to go to Sally's and get a box of Silk Elements, but I know that I'll like the initial results then after that it's desert city for my hair.



I was thinking about buying Silk Elements, so I'm glad I saw your post. May I ask if you used lye or no-lye? And is 'desert city' perpetual or just requires extra deep conditioning, etc?  I've been using ORS lye for a while, but the results are diminishing. TIA!


----------



## LushLox

demlew said:


> I was thinking about buying Silk Elements, so I'm glad I saw your post. May I ask if you used lye or no-lye? And is 'desert city' perpetual or just requires extra deep conditioning, etc?  I've been using ORS lye for a while, but the results are diminishing. TIA!



I can't speak for Silk Elements because I've never used it but I do use no lye. Yes it can be drying, you have to really stay on top of moisture and DC'ing. It's certainly doable as I no longer have a problem with dry hair.


----------



## demlew

LushLox said:


> I can't speak for Silk Elements because I've never used it but I do use no lye. Yes it can be drying, you have to really stay on top of moisture and DC'ing. It's certainly doable as I no longer have a problem with dry hair.



Thanks for the reply! I switched to lye about 2 years ago and it's been great! My hair stayed brittle and wouldn't go past NL. Now I'm on my way to APL. My biggest issue is figuring out when to relax. I go anywhere from 8-14 weeks, but sometimes the stretch is not on purpose. My NG tangles and dreads, but only in one quadrant. It's a struggle.


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> I can't speak for Silk Elements because I've never used it but I do use no lye. Yes it can be drying, you have to really stay on top of moisture and DC'ing. It's certainly doable as I no longer have a problem with dry hair.


What relaxer do you use? Do you use a chelating shampoo after you rinse the relaxer out?


----------



## Evolving78

demlew said:


> Thanks for the reply! I switched to lye about 2 years ago and it's been great! My hair stayed brittle and wouldn't go past NL. Now I'm on my way to APL. My biggest issue is figuring out when to relax. I go anywhere from 8-14 weeks, but sometimes the stretch is not on purpose. My NG tangles and dreads, but only in one quadrant. It's a struggle.


What lye relaxer where you using before? ORS lye and no lye was terrible on my hair. I actually had good results with Creme Of Nature Argan Oil. I may use that again, or mizani butter blends sensitive scalp.  But I’m stretching a total of 16 weeks to give myself enough new growth to start fresh and work with. I wanna go to a professional, but I’m scared she/he won’t be gentle.


----------



## Destiny9109

demlew said:


> I was thinking about buying Silk Elements, so I'm glad I saw your post. May I ask if you used lye or no-lye? And is 'desert city' perpetual or just requires extra deep conditioning, etc?  I've been using ORS lye for a while, but the results are diminishing. TIA!



I've only used the no lye Silk Elements. Desert city is referring to the fact that it's no lye and my hair can't take it. Chelating and extra deep conditioning was never enough me, it's like the conditioner would never penetrate my hair.


----------



## Destiny9109

Ok ladies, I relaxed my hair last night and it came out beautiful and straight as if I used no lye. I now realize that the problem wasn't lye relaxers but my application. I would always apply the relaxer, smooth it quickly one time and immediately rinse it out...that's called texlaxing. This time I let it sit for about 10 to 12 minutes before I rinsed. Totally embarrassing given how long I've been on this hair journey.

My only gripe is that Affirm Fiberguard doesn't give me the shine that MBB did, so after I'm done with it I may switch back to Mizani or try Linage.

Another thing, I will definitely not stretch beyond 12 weeks again.


----------



## Evolving78

@Destiny9109 
I’m glad you had a good touch up session and great results! 
You convinced me to go with Mizani BB. I’m gonna practice more on my timing.


----------



## demlew

shortdub78 said:


> What lye relaxer where you using before? ORS lye and no lye was terrible on my hair. I actually had good results with Creme Of Nature Argan Oil. I may use that again, or mizani butter blends sensitive scalp.  But I’m stretching a total of 16 weeks to give myself enough new growth to start fresh and work with. I wanna go to a professional, but I’m scared she/he won’t be gentle.



Oh wow! I've been using ORS lye. I agree about ORS no-lye. I'm at 10.5 weeks and my appointment is tomorrow.  Like you, normally I'd prefer to keep stretching before switching brands but I think I need to do it now.  I'll just make sure my prep is on point and monitor it closely.

I hope you find a skilled pro. My lady is pretty good, but I usually help her out anyway by detangling and clipping beforehand bc I know my NG can be really thick.


----------



## demlew

Destiny9109 said:


> I've only used the no lye Silk Elements. Desert city is referring to the fact that it's no lye and my hair can't take it. Chelating and extra deep conditioning was never enough me, it's like the conditioner would never penetrate my hair.



I agree! I did the same things and my hair never looked cared for. I don't regret switching to lye.


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> What relaxer do you use? Do you use a chelating shampoo after you rinse the relaxer out?



I use the devil ORS no lye lol. I just use the chelating shampoo that comes in the box. I'm going to switch to Affirm though.


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> I use the devil ORS no lye lol. I just use the chelating shampoo that comes in the box. I'm going to switch to Affirm though.


How did you overcome the dryness?  lye underprocess me and leave me so dry.


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> How did you overcome the dryness? Box and lye underprocess me and leave me so dry.



I layer moisturisers, so the LCO method in essence, but I only use a small amount of product so I don't get all the greasy heaviness and weighed down look. Also now that I've complete reduced heat, I'm able to retain much more moisture.


----------



## LushLox

I thinking about Mizani now, but I had dreadful results with that previously; it looked like I didn't even relax.  Admittedly this was early on in my self relaxing exploits..


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> I thinking about Mizani now, but I had dreadful results with that previously; it looked like I didn't even relax.  Admittedly this was early on in my self relaxing exploits..


Would use get the Mizani BB sensitive scalp (no lye)? I had good results with Mizani BB lye twice, then it went down hill. Mizani regular didn’t give me any problems.
I don’t know?.. maybe order DE?


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> Would use get the Mizani BB sensitive scalp (no lye)? I had good results with Mizani BB lye twice, then it went down hill. Mizani regular didn’t give me any problems.
> I don’t know?.. maybe order DE?



 Why is this so hard! No I've decided to use Affirm, but the original one, not Fiberguard.

Are you going to use Mizani BB?


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> Why is this so hard! No I've decided to use Affirm, but the original one, not Fiberguard.
> 
> Are you going to use Mizani BB?


Yes, or Design Essentials. I was going to go to a professional, but I’m too worried about them not handling my hair gentle. Last time I let someone in my hair and I had a lot of new growth in the crown, that person ripped my hair out... I have been repairing my crown area since.


----------



## Aggie

Will be 3 weeks post tomorrow. 9 weeks to go.


----------



## sunnieb

Destiny9109 said:


> Sunnie are you still using Design Essentials relaxer?



Just saw your post!

Yep, I still use Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp.


----------



## sunnieb

4 weeks post today. 

Think I'll go 12 weeks and see how my hair is acting.


----------



## Aggie

I'll be 4 weeks post this coming Sunday October 22nd - 8 weeks minimum to go.


----------



## Lymegreen

7 weeks.   Limping into week 8. Will relax at 8 weeks


----------



## Rozlewis

6 weeks post and 10 more to go.


----------



## Aggie

Bumping...

I will be 7 weeks post this coming Sunday...5 weeks minimum to go before texlaxing again.


----------



## destinyseeker

15 weeks and although it's behaving, I have crazy new growth and it's looking like  before I tame it.


----------



## LushLox

12 weeks post. I have a lot of NG but it's still manageable. I should be able to wait until December


----------



## Rozlewis

9 weeks post. Planning to stretch to 16 weeks and then relax the week of Christmas.


----------



## Sosoothing

16 weeks post.
I have no idea when I will relax. I'm still in braids. 
I have just been feeling so lazy about relaxing.


----------



## sunnieb

8 weeks post today.  Newgrowth is kicking in, but still manageable.

I'll go another 4 weeks and see how I'm feeling.  As soon as my hair starts acting up, I'm slapping in the relaxer!


----------



## sunnieb

destinyseeker said:


> 15 weeks and although it's behaving, I have crazy new growth and it's looking like  before I tame it.



See, this right here is what I'm talking about!  I'm not bringing out the whip anymore!  The FIRST time my hair wants to act funny and not condition properly, I'm done!


----------



## destinyseeker

sunnieb said:


> See, this right here is what I'm talking about!  I'm not bringing out the whip anymore!  The FIRST time my hair wants to act funny and not condition properly, I'm done!



@sunnieb     Girl, I’m over long intentional stretches... I’ve just been too busy to self-perm 
It’s washing and conditioning pretty easily.   It’s just takes more effort to style because it’s so thick! 
I’ve resorted to 2 - two strand twist with matching satin headbands (to hold those edges down) and I’ve actually gotten compliments, but it’s rough in these streets


----------



## sunnieb

9 weeks post today.

I'm starting to get that "relaxer stretching" look.  Since I don't use heat, my edges are getting a little on the rough side.  I'm sticking to ponytails and half up/half down styles for the time being.

At this rate, I'll be relaxing in 2-3 weeks depending on my schedule.


----------



## Rozlewis

10 weeks post and five more to go.


----------



## Aggie

8 weeks post with 4 more to go.


----------



## Evolving78

1 day post. Relaxed with CON Argan Oil.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

1 day post. I used bae aka Vitale Sensitive Scalp.


----------



## destinyseeker

5 Days Post!

Creme of Nature Argan Oil relaxer


----------



## 11228

Guys, add if the relaxers are lye or no lye.

I am in the market for a no lye relaxer that doesn't cost an arm and leg.


----------



## Evolving78

11228 said:


> Guys, add if the relaxers are lye or no lye.
> 
> I am in the market for a no lye relaxer that doesn't cost an arm and leg.


Creme Of Nature Argan Oil no lye.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

11228 said:


> Guys, add if the relaxers are lye or no lye.
> 
> I am in the market for a no lye relaxer that doesn't cost an arm and leg.


Vitale Sensitive Scalp no lye


----------



## MzSwift

30.5 weeks post. I swear I'm not transitioning! Was supposed to texlax on Thanksgiving but DH brought some bug home from the airport and now I'm sick. Will relax once I feel better.


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> 30.5 weeks post. I swear I'm not transitioning! Was supposed to texlax on Thanksgiving but DH brought some bug home from the airport and now I'm sick. Will relax once I feel better.


Oh no! Get better! 
Yeah ok, I will be watching you.. lol @LushLox she is already on my list!  
Team Relaxed gotta stick together!


----------



## MzSwift

shortdub78 said:


> Oh no! Get better!
> Yeah ok, I will be watching you.. lol @LushLox she is already on my list!
> Team Relaxed gotta stick together!



LOL! Yes ma'am. 
Girl, I'm not going anywhere. I still can't believe I stretched this long. SMH


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> Oh no! Get better!
> Yeah ok, I will be watching you.. lol @LushLox she is already on my list!
> Team Relaxed gotta stick together!



Yeah I’m going to do it soon, I promise!   The laziness is real right now.


----------



## Rozlewis

11 weeks post. I will relax at 15 weeks post in time for my sons college graduation.


----------



## Royalq

15 weeks post. I might relax tomorrow. Im not looking forward to it. Its such an all day affair because I relax in 4 sections, one by one for precision.


----------



## sunnieb

MzSwift said:


> LOL! Yes ma'am.
> Girl, I'm not going anywhere. I still can't believe I stretched this long. SMH



Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight. 

***Revokes @MzSwift `s invitation to relaxed cookout***


----------



## sunnieb

Oh! I'm 10 weeks post and I've had it!

No time to relax this weekend, but definitely doing it next weekend.


----------



## MzSwift

sunnieb said:


> Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.
> 
> ***Revokes @MzSwift `s invitation to relaxed cookout***



Nooooo!


----------



## sunnieb

MzSwift said:


> Nooooo!


----------



## 11228

sunnieb said:


> Oh! I'm 10 weeks post and I've had it!
> 
> No time to relax this weekend, but definitely doing it next weekend.



Go for it. I relaxed at 7 weeks this last time but it was more of a corrective move since the last retouch left me severely under processed


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Royalq said:


> 15 weeks post. I might relax tomorrow. Im not looking forward to it. Its such an all day affair because I relax in 4 sections, one by one for precision.


Me too! A good Relaxer day doesn't take less than 4 hours for me.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Y'all guess what?

I found my other activator 

I just bought a new relaxer for nothing. I knew I had I just couldn't find it.


----------



## sunnieb

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Y'all guess what?
> 
> I found my other activator
> 
> I just bought a new relaxer for nothing. I knew I had I just couldn't find it.



I hate when I do this! 

But glad you found it.


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Me too! A good Relaxer day doesn't take less than 4 hours for me.


The basing my scalp takes the longest... I didn’t style my hair this go around, so after the base and parting, it took about 2 hours.


----------



## Royalq

My goodness!! I started at 10:30 and legit just now finished perming my hair at 4. Dis tew murch! now im under a heated cap with ORS replenish pac. Then I put Aussie moist conditioner then this thang is going straight into a bun.


----------



## Aggie

8 weeks post and a minimum of 4 to go. I may not texlax until January though. I won't have time in 4 weeks to do it. I will be super busy working and when I'm not working, I'll be sleeping


----------



## lalla

I am at 7 weeks. I think I'll relax in 5 weeks.


----------



## Destiny9109

7 weeks post. Might get some twists or a straight hair crochet until New Year's because 12 weeks would be January 4th.


----------



## LushLox

I'll be 15 weeks post by mid week; this has been a good stretch, (although I can only really assess its efficacy once I touch up). I've had minimal breakage and shedding and I feel like I've retained, but the proof is in the pudding I guess.

I will touch up by the end of this month starting the year afresh in January.


----------



## Evolving78

1 week down. 5-7 more weeks to go!


----------



## Aggie

Will be 10 weeks post tomorrow and will be probably be texlaxing in January so a minimum of 5 or 6 weeks to go now.


----------



## Rozlewis

12 weeks post. 3 more to go.


----------



## irsgirl

About 15 weeks today and will be relaxing 12/30! I have been bunning the last 4-5 weeks and really paying attention to my ends! I use hawaiin silky 14 and 1 and hawaiin silky leave in conditioner daily!


----------



## sunnieb

11 weeks post yesterday and I still haven't relaxed! 

Been busy with work and Christmas stuff so my hair takes a back seat.  I have all the stuff laid out.  I only need a solid 2 hour block to prep and relax.  Hopefully tonight!


----------



## Fotchygirl

14 weeks post, maybe I'll relax the day before Christmas which will put me at 17 week post. These days when I wash I put my hair in about 16 or 17 braids and wash it. I don't get major problems that way. I have also noticed that my hair breaks less on wash day if I detangle when it's fully dry.


----------



## fifigirl

18 weeks post; 2 weeks to go! I'm trying to push to the 21st to relax though as it is, i am tired of stretching....ny hair is in plaits at the moment and i wear a wig during the day when i'm out and about


----------



## MzSwift

Finally did it today after 32 weeks. Not going to stretch this long next time just not sure how long though. I think I'll evalute my hair at 12 weeks and go from there.


----------



## sandy100

sunnieb said:


> How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?
> 
> When is your next touch up?
> 
> What relaxer will you use?
> 
> Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?


Hello,   I have gotten my hair routine down to the point that i can go 16 weeks between relaxers and I have 4C  hair !!!

I go to a salon and my stylist uses Design Esstential products.


----------



## sandy100

I wi


sandy100 said:


> Hello,   I have gotten my hair routine down to the point that i can go 16 weeks between relaxers and I have 4C  hair !!!
> 
> I go to a salon and my stylist uses Design Esstential products.


I will post a pic after my next relaxer.


----------



## sunnieb

sandy100 said:


> Hello,   I have gotten my hair routine down to the point that i can go 16 weeks between relaxers and I have 4C  hair !!!
> 
> I go to a salon and my stylist uses Design Esstential products.



Hey!

16 weeks is no joke!  I love Design Essentials.   I've been using it for almost 10 years now.   Can't wait for your pics!


----------



## fifigirl

MzSwift said:


> Finally did it today after 32 weeks. Not going to stretch this long next time just not sure how long though. I think I'll evalute my hair at 12 weeks and go from there.


Did you have any breakage from stretching your hair that long? Any tips to share? Were you thinking of transitioning?


----------



## MzSwift

fifigirl said:


> Did you have any breakage from stretching your hair that long? Any tips to share? Were you thinking of transitioning?



@fifigirl 

No ma'am, not transitioning. My baby boy pulls my hair so it's been covered and I hadn't found any justification to perm it just to hide it again. Lol.

Fortunately no breakage either. I think it's because the longer I get in my stretch, the less manipulation I need my styles to be.  I usually hide my hair to keep from messing with it. I'm either cornrowing and wigging/scarfing, braid/twist extensions or mini braids with no extensions. This time, I also installed crochet braids. Anything that will allow me to go 3 weeks or more without having to redo the style. 

I also don't perm bone straight so the demarcation line isn't as severe.  I think being better about doing protein treatments helped to strengthen my strands too.

HTH!


----------



## Sosoothing

MzSwift said:


> Finally did it today after 32 weeks. Not going to stretch this long next time just not sure how long though. I think I'll evalute my hair at 12 weeks and go from there.



That was a long stretch. You must have retained some good length .


----------



## sandy100

sunnieb said:


> Hey!
> 
> 16 weeks is no joke!  I love Design Essentials.   I've been using it for almost 10 years now.   Can't wait for your pics!


Okay!   I will post in sometime in February. I'm going to stretch to 20 weeks.


----------



## fifigirl

MzSwift said:


> @fifigirl
> 
> No ma'am, not transitioning. My baby boy pulls my hair so it's been covered and I hadn't found any justification to perm it just to hide it again. Lol.
> 
> Fortunately no breakage either. I think it's because the longer I get in my stretch, the less manipulation I need my styles to be.  I usually hide my hair to keep from messing with it. I'm either cornrowing and wigging/scarfing, braid/twist extensions or mini braids with no extensions. This time, I also installed crochet braids. Anything that will allow me to go 3 weeks or more without having to redo the style.
> 
> I also don't perm bone straight so the demarcation line isn't as severe.  I think being better about doing protein treatments helped to strengthen my strands too.
> 
> HTH!


awesome! thanks for the tips......will certainly apply them


----------



## MzSwift

Sosoothing said:


> That was a long stretch. You must have retained some good length .



It's so hard to tell becuase I left a lot of texture in it. I'm going to find out next week when I flat iron though. I'll post some pics!


----------



## Sosoothing

MzSwift said:


> It's so hard to tell becuase I left a lot of texture in it. I'm going to find out next week when I flat iron though. I'll post some pics!



Look forward to the pics!


----------



## fifigirl

It's going down tonight! I've had enough of my new growth and been having hot and cold flushes(premenopausal?) anyway the thought of a wig on my scalp is no fun .....just want my hair flat so i can bun it


----------



## Aggie

Will be 11 weeks post this weekend and have maybe 4-5 more weeks to go.


----------



## 11228

I lost track of when I relaxed. I guess I'll let my hair decide when I retouch


----------



## LushLox

sandy100 said:


> Hello,   *I have gotten my hair routine down to the point that i can go 16 weeks between relaxers* and I have 4C  hair !!!
> 
> I go to a salon and my stylist uses Design Esstential products.



Same 16 weeks is the sweet spot for me.


----------



## TLC1020

I'm 11 weeks post relaxer now,  I'll be relaxing in January when the semester start back up, that will be about 15 weeks post..


----------



## quirkydimples

My last relaxer was 10/29/17. My hair likes 8 week stretches right now, but now that my hair is long enough to bun, I’ll keep adding a week as my hair grows until I get back to 12 weeks. That’s about how long I stretched when I was APL. I have a bob right now.


----------



## sunnieb

12 weeks post and I'm mad!  Gotta find time relax!  Ugh!


----------



## Rozlewis

13 weeks post. I will relax at 15 weeks, which is a little earlier than planned because my son graduates from college next week and we have several ceremonies to attend.  I want my hair to look decent.


----------



## Evolving78

Rozlewis said:


> 13 weeks post. I will relax at 15 weeks, which is a little earlier than planned because my son graduates from college next week and we have several ceremonies to attend.  I want my hair to look decent.


Congrats to your son and your family! Yay!


----------



## sunnieb

@Rozlewis congratulations on getting your son out of college!

I'm about 10 minutes post.   Neutralizing now.   Feeling good and so straight!


----------



## irsgirl

2 days post, I cut my 20 week stretch short by 2 weeks! Next relaxer April 2018!


----------



## Evolving78

irsgirl said:


> 2 days post, I cute my 20 week stretch short by 2 weeks! Next relaxer April 2018!


You are too cute in your avi!


----------



## irsgirl

shortdub78 said:


> You are too cute in your avi!


Awe thank you!


----------



## Rozlewis

14 weeks post and will be relaxing next weekend.


----------



## Lymegreen

7 weeks and surprisingly cruising.  I will probably wait until next year and then decide when to relax.


----------



## Destiny9109

I'm getting tempted to relax Thursday at 10 weeks. I don't know happened my hair was still manageable at 7 weeks lol. How people believe hair doesn't grow is beyond me.


----------



## LushLox

I'm going to relax Christmas week at 18 weeks; I'm absolutely done now. I won't be able to relax any earlier than that as I'm going to be super busy this weekend.

Counting down the days lol


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> I'm going to relax Christmas week at 18 weeks; I'm absolutely done now. I won't be able to relax any earlier than that as I'm going to be super busy this weekend.
> 
> Counting down the days lol


How are you gonna wear your hair? Got any plans for Christmas?


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> How are you gonna wear your hair? Got any plans for Christmas?



Just in a boring bun, same as usual. I'm going to my mums for Christmas so no pressure to impress anyone. 

I'll be going out for New Year's Eve though, so at least I'll start looking human again lol.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

Hit 18 weeks yesterday, I didn’t even notice.  18 weeks down 34 more to go.


----------



## Aggie

12 weeks post yesterday and have maybe 3-4 weeks to go before my next texlaxer.


----------



## Sosoothing

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Hit 18 weeks yesterday, I didn’t even notice.  18 weeks down 34 more to go.



Isn't that a whole year? Do you normally stretch that long?


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

Sosoothing said:


> Isn't that a whole year? Do you normally stretch that long?



Before I went natural, yes; Since deciding to relax again a year and a half ago, no. The relaxer process annoys me; I am trying to, once again, limit it to once a year.


Edited to correct grammar.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Before I went natural, yes; Since deciding to relax again a year and a half ago, no. The relaxer process annoys me; I am trying to, once again, limit it to once a year.
> 
> 
> Edited to correct grammar.


I wish I could do that. My hair would get angry, cause my new growth comes in skrong as hayle. My new growth will be like "are you in or out, sis?"


----------



## MzSwift

I'm one week post but I think I left too much texture in my hair. I diluted my relaxer 50:50 and don't think I used enough on each section. I just bought a milder relaxer and I'm seriously thinking about doing a corrective in 6-8 weeks


----------



## Sosoothing

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Before I went natural, yes; Since deciding to relax again a year and a half ago, no. The relaxer process annoys me; I am trying to, once again, limit it to once a year.
> 
> 
> Edited to correct grammar.



How do you deal with the different textures as your new growth comes in?


----------



## SuchaLady

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Before I went natural, yes; Since deciding to relax again a year and a half ago, no. The relaxer process annoys me; I am trying to, once again, limit it to once a year.
> 
> 
> Edited to correct grammar.



I relax my hair once a year too. Mainly out of laziness  sometimes twice but never more than three times. 

Tbh, I think about just saying forget it and cutting out the relaxer all together. I relaxed it in grad school about 2ish years ago when I was too busy to fight with it. Crazy thing is I don’t think I’ve even relaxed it 4 times total since then  

Not telling y’all how many weeks post I am, don’t want to get kicked out the thread


----------



## 11228

MzSwift said:


> I'm one week post but I think I left too much texture in my hair. I diluted my relaxer 50:50 and don't think I used enough on each section. I just bought a milder relaxer and I'm seriously thinking about doing a corrective in 6-8 weeks



That is exactly what I did my last round of retouch. I was burning so badly that washed it out too early. I did a corrective at 6/7 weeks with no regrets.


----------



## MzSwift

@11228 

Thanks, sis. 
I'm hoping that the milder relaxer will make it less damaging as well.


----------



## Evolving78

SuchaLady said:


> I relax my hair once a year too. Mainly out of laziness  sometimes twice but never more than three times.
> 
> Tbh, I think about just saying forget it and cutting out the relaxer all together. I relaxed it in grad school about 2ish years ago when I was too busy to fight with it. Crazy thing is I don’t think I’ve even relaxed it 4 times total since then
> 
> Not telling y’all how many weeks post I am, don’t want to get kicked out the thread


If it’s over a year you gotta go! Lol


----------



## sunnieb

Some of y'all really just need to come out the closet and admit you are transitioning!   We'll be nice!

I'm one week post and plan to stretch for a minimum of 16 weeks.  Only going this long because of breakage and damage I'm dealing with right now.  My hair is recovering, but I'm not going to risk relaxing again until I have a ton of skrong newgrowth at the base.


----------



## Rozlewis

I am 1 day post, after a 15 weeks stretch.


----------



## sunnieb

shortdub78 said:


> If it’s over a year you gotta go! Lol



Right! 

Get ta steppin! 

So much for being nice!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

sunnieb said:


> Some of y'all really just need to come out the closet and admit you are transitioning!   We'll be nice!
> 
> I'm one week post and plan to stretch for a minimum of 16 weeks.  Only going this long because of breakage and damage I'm dealing with right now.  My hair is recovering, but I'm not going to risk relaxing again until I have a ton of skrong newgrowth at the base.



I’m not transitioning, I’m just extremely lazy


----------



## LushLox

30 minutes or so post, I'm just conditioning now.

It seems to have relaxed fairly well bar the crown; there are some definite waves there but that piece of hair ain't ever going to be straight.  I'll have a better idea how well this process went in two weeks or so but feels good so far.

My newly Affirm'd roots feel good, the hair feels nicely silky and I had very little shedding or breakage.

Will touch up again in April all being well.


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> 30 minutes or so post, I'm just conditioning now.
> 
> It seems to have relaxed fairly well bar the crown; there are some definite waves there but that piece of hair ain't ever going to be straight.  I'll have a better idea how well this process went in two weeks or so but feels good so far.
> 
> My newly Affirm'd roots feel good, the hair feels nicely silky and I had very little shedding or breakage.
> 
> Will touch up again in April all being well.


My crown is tough too... I’m glad your process turned out well! I would love to stretch until the end of March. I’m about 5 weeks post (tomorrow). I will try to stretch with you. I will go for 18 weeks. My birthday is the first week of April, and I don’t wanna relax too soon before that. So either I relax on Feb 10, to still give me enough in between relaxers, or just wait it out until March 28-29th.


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> My crown is tough too... I’m glad your process turned out well! I would love to stretch until the end of March. I’m about 5 weeks post (tomorrow). I will try to stretch with you. I will go for 18 weeks. My birthday is the first week of April, and I don’t wanna relax too soon before that. So either I relax on Feb 10, to still give me enough in between relaxers, or just* wait it out until March 28-29th*.



I'm going to be your cheerleader, you can do this!  

It's the big milestone birthday for you next year isn't it? I been there and done that a while back lol.


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> I'm going to be your cheerleader, you can do this!
> 
> It's the big milestone birthday for you next year isn't it? I been there and done that a while back lol.


Yes it is! And I need all of the cheering I can get, so thank you in advance! Lol 
At first, I was going to give myself a big party, or go on a trip, but nope, I want to spend that money on ME! I’m a tattoo girl ( I know that is frowned upon around here), so I’m going to get some coverups done since mine a quite old and faded. I also want to get my teeth whitened, or buy a really nice expensive toothbrush and whitening system. I do want to have a small nice dinner party, so I need a really nice dress! I got a few moles I would like to remove, so I’m gonna do that March and have a body chemical  peel done. I would do it on myself, but I haven’t had a personal spa experience in awhile . 
Did you do anything special for yours?


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> Yes it is! And I need all of the cheering I can get, so thank you in advance! Lol
> At first, I was going to give myself a big party, or go on a trip, but nope, I want to spend that money on ME! I’m a tattoo girl ( I know that is frowned upon around here), so I’m going to get some coverups done since mine a quite old and faded. I also want to get my teeth whitened, or buy a really nice expensive toothbrush and whitening system. I do want to have a small nice dinner party, so I need a really nice dress! I got a few moles I would like to remove, so I’m gonna do that March and have a body chemical  peel done. I would do it on myself, but I haven’t had a personal spa experience in awhile .
> Did you do anything special for yours?



I can't even remember mine and it was only 3 years ago lol. Nothing that memorable, I'll have to make up for it at the next milestone.

Wow I didn't have you down as someone who likes tattoos. Yep, I'm sure plenty of folks have got strong opinions about them on here, but you've got to do what makes you happy - we've only get the one chance at life! I wouldn't mind a tattoo but I just haven't got the balls so I just have to admire other people's!

I'm glad you're treating and spoiling yourself.


----------



## betteron2day

I'm 2 weeks post. I self relaxed for the first time in years. It turned out ok. I will try to stretch 16 weeks. I was trying to only relax twice a year but this last time i had breakage down the center of my head so i am recovering and babying my hair.


----------



## LushLox

betteron2day said:


> I'm 2 weeks post. I self relaxed for the first time in years. It turned out ok. I will try to stretch 16 weeks. I was trying to only relax twice a year but this last time i had breakage down the center of my head so i am recovering and babying my hair.



Yeah it's really important to know when to stop with stretching otherwise you really risk ruining your progress. I tried to do the twice year thing too; I just couldn't manage it and got zero results from it. Although I stretched 18 weeks this time round, 16 weeks is the perfect timeframe for me. You get such a good pay off too if you manage your hair properly in between stretching.


----------



## Lymegreen

9 weeks post.  Relaxing tomorrow


----------



## MzSwift

Wow, I can't believe I'm already 3 weeks post! 

I guess I'll have to take my length check shots when I do my corrective in 3 weeks. Hope I get better results. *fingers crossed*


----------



## MzSwift

Oh! Forgot to post my before and after shots here. Y'all can see why I need the corrective. 

Before:
View media item 129637
After (still poofy):
View media item 129645
Looks like I didn't even relax it. Lol, SMH.


----------



## LushLox

@MzSwift What relaxer do you use again, and did you add oil to it?


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> Yeah it's really important to know when to stop with stretching otherwise you really risk ruining your progress. I tried to do the twice year thing too; I just couldn't manage it and got zero results from it. Although I stretched 18 weeks this time round, 16 weeks is the perfect timeframe for me. You get such a good pay off too if you manage your hair properly in between stretching.


Yeah I don’t think I will push it to 18. 16-17 at the most.


----------



## MzSwift

LushLox said:


> @MzSwift What relaxer do you use again, and did you add oil to it?



Yup, I dilute with oil and condish. I used Motions Lye, regular and diluted it 50% for the first time. Usually, I dilute to 60-75%. I also didn't have enough relaxer so I didn't use enough per section.  I just wasn't in a position to go out and get more and if I waited for a delivery, who knows when I would've found the time to do it. Lol.

I just bought a mild relaxer that I don't plan to dilute so I'm hoping the corrective goes well. Got any tips for me? Please.


----------



## LushLox

MzSwift said:


> Yup, I dilute with oil and condish. I used Motions Lye, regular and diluted it 50% for the first time. Usually, I dilute to 60-75%. I also didn't have enough relaxer so I didn't use enough per section.  I just wasn't in a position to go out and get more and if I waited for a delivery, who knows when I would've found the time to do it. Lol.
> 
> I just bought a mild relaxer that I don't plan to dilute so I'm hoping the corrective goes well. Got any tips for me? Please.



Me, I'm still learning myself lol! Be prepared is the most important one though, don't relax if you don't have everything you need - it can always wait!  Although I can talk, I forgot to buy gloves but I ploughed on anyway which is a bit naughty. I did use use mild though and hands and nails are fine, just slightly dry today!

Your hair normally relaxes okay doesn't it? So it's probably just down to you not having enough relaxer.


----------



## 11228

shortdub78 said:


> Yes it is! And I need all of the cheering I can get, so thank you in advance! Lol
> At first, I was going to give myself a big party, or go on a trip, but nope, I want to spend that money on ME! I’m a tattoo girl ( I know that is frowned upon around here), so I’m going to get some coverups done since mine a quite old and faded. I also want to get my teeth whitened, or buy a really nice expensive toothbrush and whitening system. I do want to have a small nice dinner party, so I need a really nice dress! I got a few moles I would like to remove, so I’m gonna do that March and have a body chemical  peel done. I would do it on myself, but I haven’t had a personal spa experience in awhile .
> Did you do anything special for yours?



Oh my. All of that sounds delicious!


----------



## Evolving78

11228 said:


> Oh my. All of that sounds delicious!


Thanks! I haven’t done anything for myself in awhile, but buy some hair products!


----------



## sunnieb

2 weeks post.  14 more to go.


----------



## sunnieb

Lymegreen said:


> 9 weeks post.  Relaxing tomorrow



How'd it go?


----------



## Destiny9109

1 week and 1 day post


----------



## Lymegreen

sunnieb said:


> How'd it go?



I couldn’t do it because I discovered a sore spot on my scalp.  

I’ll wait another week.  I was tempted to go ahead with it but I’m not going out for New Years and my birthday is in the end of January so I have incentive to wait.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> Yes it is! And I need all of the cheering I can get, so thank you in advance! Lol
> At first, I was going to give myself a big party, or go on a trip, but nope, I want to spend that money on ME! I’m a tattoo girl ( I know that is frowned upon around here), so I’m going to get some coverups done since mine a quite old and faded. I also want to get my teeth whitened, or buy a really nice expensive toothbrush and whitening system. I do want to have a small nice dinner party, so I need a really nice dress! I got a few moles I would like to remove, so I’m gonna do that March and have a body chemical  peel done. I would do it on myself, but I haven’t had a personal spa experience in awhile .
> Did you do anything special for yours?


I have a few tattoos too! Happy Birthday in advance


----------



## Evolving78

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I have a few tattoos too! Happy Birthday in advance


Yeah it is time to upgrade mine! And thank you! Lol


----------



## Aggie

13 weeks post tomorrow and 2 more to go. I have a little cold on my chest and don't want to wet my hair just yet so I'll wait at least another 2 weeks or 3 before I texlax again. In need of a good reconstructor treatment before my next texlaxer as well.


----------



## sunnieb

3 weeks post and still shooting for April 6 - 16 weeks post. 

My nape is filling in.


----------



## Evolving78

sunnieb said:


> 3 weeks post and still shooting for April 6 - 16 weeks post.
> 
> My nape is filling in.


Look at God! 
Amen!


----------



## Evolving78

I’m 6 weeks post ya’ll! 6 weeks!


----------



## sunnieb

shortdub78 said:


> Look at God!
> Amen!



Yes ma'am!

I've never been so excited to see new growth!


----------



## Aggie

14 weeks this weekend and I should be texlaxing but I don't have the time plus I have a chest cold that I don't want to worsen so I'll save it for next weekend or week 16 or 17 when I feel better and I have more time to do so.


----------



## Evolving78

Demarcation breakage is creeping in. I’m gonna try to hang in there. Deep conditioning with moisture today


----------



## sunnieb

shortdub78 said:


> Demarcation breakage is creeping in. I’m gonna try to hang in there. Deep conditioning with moisture today



Oh no!  Is it all over or just one spot?


----------



## Evolving78

sunnieb said:


> Oh no!  Is it all over or just one spot?


It’s mainly in the middle of the back of my head and crown area, since I have a bunch of new growth back there.


----------



## Fotchygirl

Exactly 1 week post, I got tired of waiting for my sister to relax my hair and just went ahead and did it myself. My crown got relaxed but the back not so straight. It looks as if my hair didn't grow at all because the ends kept breaking. This year I plan to be more serious about my hair and to keep practicing self-relaxing. Doing it has boosted my confidence in a major way.


----------



## LushLox

Fotchygirl said:


> Exactly 1 week post, I got tired of waiting for my sister to relax my hair and just went ahead and did it myself. My crown got relaxed but the back not so straight. It looks as if my hair didn't grow at all because the ends kept breaking. This year I plan to be more serious about my hair and to keep practicing self-relaxing. *Doing it has boosted my confidence in a major way*.



Yeah it's nice to be completely independent and knowing that you don't need to rely on others.


----------



## sunnieb

@Fotchygirl Congratulations!

You are so right!  LHCF showed me how to relax my own hair and it changed my hair game.  I couldn't believe I'd paid someone to do it all those years!


----------



## lalla

I am at week 13. The combination of xcel 21, Scurl and Shea butter is keeping my hair moisturized and tangle free. I need to do an aphogee treatment next week so I will probably self relax and trim on week 15.
I have read a lot about OLAPLEX BOND SHAPER but apparently the product is not available yet.
I will add some Olaplex n1 to my relaxer.


----------



## Evolving78

lalla said:


> I am at week 13. The combination of xcel 21, Scurl and Shea butter is keeping my hair moisturized and tangle free. I need to do an aphogee treatment next week so I will probably self relax and trim on week 15.
> I have read a lot about OLAPLEX BOND SHAPER but apparently the product is not available yet.
> I will add some Olaplex n1 to my relaxer.


I wish I could get a hold of that stuff.  There are no stylists around that have, or use the product in their salons around here.


----------



## Sosoothing

5 days post relaxer. 
I deliberately texlax my hair so I have a lot of texture left. 
I will wait at least 8 weeks before my next relaxer. If Im not wearing braids, I won't go more than 12 weeks.


----------



## MzSwift

So I'm getting ready to do my corrective next week and decided to look up YT vids on pre-relaxer regimens. I found these two lovely ladies and wanted to share:

ETA, I watch YT vids on mute so I have no idea what these ladies sound like or what music they're playing. I apologize in advance. Lol


----------



## Aggie

shortdub78 said:


> It’s mainly in the middle of the back of my head and crown area, since I have a bunch of new growth back there.


That's exactly where I'm having breakage myself. I still don't feel like texlaxing yet though so I will be PSing more in the next few weeks. I want to hold out now until 20 weeks instead of 14 now.


----------



## LushLox

Aggie said:


> That's exactly where I'm having breakage myself. I still don't feel like texlaxing yet though so I will be PSing more in the next few weeks. I want to hold out now until 20 weeks instead of 14 now.



That's a nice stretch, I thought that you didn't like stretching for that long though?


----------



## Aggie

LushLox said:


> That's a nice stretch, I thought that you didn't like stretching for that long though?


I've stretched as long as 6 months but now that I have some breakage from my demi permanent color, I need to give my hair a break from all chemicals for now. I need to strengthen it back to handle the relaxer.


----------



## LushLox

Aggie said:


> I've stretched as long as 6 months but now that I have some breakage from my demi permanent color, I need to give my hair a break from all chemicals for now. I need to strengthen it back to handle the relaxer.



Hmm I’ve considered that demi colour process but I rarely hear a good word about it! Hope you resolve the problem swiftly


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> Hmm I’ve considered that demi colour process but I rarely hear a good word about it! Hope you resolve the problem swiftly


You need a developer for it to open the cuticle, for the color to deposit. You have to treat your hair like you used a permanent color. So add the relaxer, and that makes you double processed.


----------



## Aggie

Thanks @LushLox. I will. All the breakage is only where I used it most so i know thats the real problem. The rest of my hair is fine. I'll be sticking with henna and indigo moving forward.


----------



## Evolving78

Do you ladies detangle before you wash your hair during a stretch, and if so what is your process, and how long does it take? 
I’m detangling my hair now, and yeah, it’s been over an hour and I’m not done...smh.  I parted my hair in 4 sections, then I am creating smaller sections to detangle... I also decided to collect hair from each section to see how much hair I’m losing. 
I don’t comb my hair until wash day, but I finger detangle daily to remove shed/broken hairs.


----------



## sunnieb

4 weeks post.  All is going ok.  Still babying my hair trying to prevent further damage. 

@shortdub78 I lightly detangle nightly as I'm moisturizing and sealing.  I don't comb my hair at all during the day. 

Before washing, I don't really do a big detangling.  I do take time to separate my hair to make sure my ends aren't knotted together - usually after 10 weeks post or so.


----------



## Evolving78

I collected my hair for two days. I’m gonna do it for a week to see how much hair I’m losing each time I detangle.


----------



## MzSwift

I'll be 6 weeks post on Tuesday but I'll be doing my corrective tomorrow morning. Getting ready to pre-part, do my initial scalp base and put protective layers on my already relaxed hair.


----------



## lalla

One day post. I think I'm one cm or two from WL.


----------



## Evolving78

I’m 7 weeks post and some change..


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> I’m 7 weeks post and some change..



You touching up this weekend?


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> You touching up this weekend?


I don’t know what I wanna do. I wanna cry. I don’t like how I look right now and it’s that time of the month..


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

shortdub78 said:


> I don’t know what I wanna do. I wanna cry. I don’t like how I look right now and it’s that time of the month..




I know how you feel. And I’m sure you look beautiful, don’t let that witch make you feel any different.


----------



## Evolving78

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> I know how you feel. And I’m sure you look beautiful, don’t let that witch make you feel any different.


Thank you for this! Xoxo!


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> I don’t know what I wanna do. I wanna cry. I don’t like how I look right now and it’s that time of the month..



Maybe get your monthly out of the way and see how you feel next week. You need to be totally focused when doing that relaxer as you know and if you're not feeling it then you potentially wind up with more problems.


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> Maybe get your monthly out of the way and see how you feel next week. You need to be totally focused when doing that relaxer as you know and if you're not feeling it then you potentially wind up with more problems.


Yeah I will just get my supplies. Now that I’m getting older, my hormones and cycle are changing.  I gotta focus on school this weekend, so the scarf will stay on.


----------



## Sanity

I cut my hair into  long bob back in October. The front now reaches 13". I am 2.5 months post and have slacked on moisturizing. If I reach Apl/Bsl this winter of 2018, It will be a miracle!


----------



## Evolving78

Sanity said:


> I cut my hair into  long bob back in October. The front now reaches 13". I am 2.5 months post and have slacked on moisturizing. If I reach Apl/Bsl this winter of 2018, It will be a miracle!


Your hair grows like weeds! It will be there by the summer!


----------



## Sanity

shortdub78 said:


> Your hair grows like weeds! It will be there by the summer!



Thank you Hun! I relaxed yesterday! I will post my length update after I straighten! I need a trim!  Next relaxer is in 12 weeks

(I'm having difficulty uploading, I'll try again later)> no luck


----------



## MzSwift

Totally forgot to post in here. I did my corrective Friday night. It went well. I also cut back to just above BSB. Next relaxer will be in 12-16 weeks.


----------



## Evolving78

I relaxed yesterday.   going for 10-12 weeks.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

22 weeks 4 days post. Had to put my hair in a choke hold this morning just to put it in a crappy bun so I will be relaxing Saturday morning.


----------



## sandy100

sunnieb said:


> Hey!
> 
> 16 weeks is no joke!  I love Design Essentials.   I've been using it for almost 10 years now.   Can't wait for your pics!




Well, I've changed my Mind.  I've decided to give up on relaxers. I don't have anything against relaxers, just how they are applied. At one salon I was going to the stylist didn't wash the relaxer out properly and it caused breakage at the back nape.  My hair broke off so badly in that area til and I'm just not going to deal with that issue any longer. I feel I will have more control concerning my hair's health by eliminating that variable.  I figured out what happen:  Most stylist will  wrap your neck with a towel and wrap the plastic cape around that. Then they apply the relaxer, ok ,then they take you to the wash bowl and rinse out the relaxer, but they leave that relaxer-soil towel around your neck so that relaxer gets back in your hair or the towel rides up and the hair at the nape is not washed properly. I'm just finished with it all.  One stylist I  use to go to would always change out the towel with a fresh one after rinsing the relaxer out and I didn't experience that problem.


----------



## LushLox

sandy100 said:


> Well, I've changed my Mind.  I've decided to give up on relaxers. I don't have anything against relaxers, just how they are applied. At one salon I was going to the stylist didn't wash the relaxer out properly and it caused breakage at the back nape.  My hair broke off so badly in that area til and I'm just not going to deal with that issue any longer. I feel I will have more control concerning my hair's health by eliminating that variable.  I figured out what happen:  Most stylist will  wrap your neck with a towel and wrap the plastic cape around that. Then they apply the relaxer, ok ,then they take you to the wash bowl and rinse out the relaxer, but they leave that relaxer-soil towel around your neck so that relaxer gets back in your hair or the towel rides up and the hair at the nape is not washed properly. I'm just finished with it all.  One stylist I  use to go to would always change out the towel with a fresh one after rinsing the relaxer out and I didn't experience that problem.



Sorry to hear of your experiences. Have you ever thought about self relaxing?


----------



## LushLox

I'm already 3 weeks post, I'm going for 12 weeks this time, no way can I do 18 weeks, there's too much texture already.


----------



## sandy100

LushLox said:


> Sorry to hear of your experiences. Have you ever thought about self relaxing?


Hey,   Oh NO!  I would be bald by next week, LOL.      I strongly feel it's time for me to go natural. This is for health reasons also, because using chemicals in your head can't be good in any way. it's just bad, and down the road,  years from now is the payday from years of using these chemicals.


----------



## sunnieb

5 weeks post today.  A minimum of 11 more weeks to go!


----------



## LushLox

sunnieb said:


> 5 weeks post today.  A minimum of 11 more weeks to go!



How's your hair coming along?


----------



## Rozlewis

4 weeks post and 12 more to go.


----------



## sunnieb

LushLox said:


> How's your hair coming along?



Hanging in there!

I've perfected a braidout/twistout look that covers up the damage.   I'm taking hair pics to stay focused and track my progress.


----------



## LushLox

sunnieb said:


> Hanging in there!
> 
> I've perfected a braidout/twistout look that covers up the damage.   I'm taking hair pics to stay focused and track my progress.



Only a matter of time until your back to business as usual lol



shortdub78 said:


> I relaxed yesterday.   going for 10-12 weeks.



I've read that you're transitioning, going to miss you on this thread, but wish you the best of luck doll!


----------



## sunnieb

@shortdub78 you're transitioning???

I'll miss you!


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> Only a matter of time until your back to business as usual lol
> 
> 
> 
> I've read that you're transitioning, going to miss you on this thread, but wish you the best of luck doll!


I’m still gonna hang out here! I just have too much of my scalp exposed. I was able to get a good look after the touch up, since you can’t see anything with all of that new growth, and I will need 2-4 inches away from the scalp in order to be able to relax and not cause irritation.


----------



## Evolving78

sunnieb said:


> @shortdub78 you're transitioning???
> 
> I'll miss you!


Yeah I don’t want to, but I don’t have a choice. Hopefully I will be back! I will consider it a long stretch..


----------



## LushLox

shortdub78 said:


> Yeah I don’t want to, but I don’t have a choice. Hopefully I will be back! I will consider it a long stretch..



It sounds like a sensible decision.


----------



## sunnieb

shortdub78 said:


> Yeah I don’t want to, but I don’t have a choice. Hopefully I will be back! I will consider it a long stretch..



I've actually been thinking of this myself.   Not transitioning, but stretching for a loooong time.   Remember when Sylver2 did that one year stretch?  I read that album so many times! I remember everything she did and think I can pull it off. 

This is the most damage my hair has ever suffered.   The relaxer didn't do it, but I'm not ready to think of relaxing again for quite some time.


----------



## Evolving78

I don’t know w


sunnieb said:


> I've actually been thinking of this myself.   Not transitioning, but stretching for a loooong time.   Remember when Sylver2 did that one year stretch?  I read that album so many times! I remember everything she did and think I can pull it off.
> 
> This is the most damage my hair has ever suffered.   The relaxer didn't do it, but I'm not ready to think of relaxing again for quite some time.


is her album still around?


----------



## sunnieb

shortdub78 said:


> I don’t know w
> 
> is her album still around?



Don't think so.   Glad I committed it to memory!


----------



## MzSwift

sunnieb said:


> I've actually been thinking of this myself.   Not transitioning, but stretching for a loooong time.   Remember when Sylver2 did that one year stretch?  I read that album so many times! I remember everything she did and think I can pull it off.
> 
> This is the most damage my hair has ever suffered.   The relaxer didn't do it, but I'm not ready to think of relaxing again for quite some time.



Would you BKT or something similar in the meantime?


----------



## MzSwift

shortdub78 said:


> Yeah I don’t want to, but I don’t have a choice. Hopefully I will be back! I will consider it a long stretch..



What?!?!


You know what to do to baby your hair back to its prime health. GL to you, sis!


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift said:


> Would you BKT or something similar in the meantime?


I’m looking into the Design Essentials STS.


----------



## sunnieb

MzSwift said:


> Would you BKT or something similar in the meantime?



Nope! My plan is to keep my hair moisturized and stretched as the new growth comes in.   I'll be updating my Fotki to see how my hair grows this year.


----------



## MzSwift

sunnieb said:


> Nope! My plan is to keep my hair moisturized and stretched as the new growth comes in.   I'll be updating my Fotki to see how my hair grows this year.



Cool. Looking forward to seeing your progress and results!


----------



## LushLox

sunnieb said:


> Don't think so.   Glad I committed it to memory!



She used to love NTM Silk Moisturiser, and Rusk Smoother didn't she. She was a big advocate of keeping the hair/roots flat at all times with very little combing.


----------



## sunnieb

LushLox said:


> She used to love *NTM Silk Moisturiser, and Rusk Smoother *didn't she. She was a big advocate of keeping the hair/roots flat at all times with very little combing.



I still use both of those because of her!


----------



## Evolving78

LushLox said:


> She used to love NTM Silk Moisturiser, and Rusk Smoother didn't she. She was a big advocate of keeping the hair/roots flat at all times with very little combing.


I bought those back in the day and still have NTM silk.. I can’t use none of that.. maybe when my hair is different?  I have found a holy grail product, but I have to use it a few more times before I go shouting about it! I don’t wanna spread rumors! Lol 
I just put a bunch of products in a plastic bag that I’m going to give to my neighbor.


----------



## Aggie

I am currently at 17 weeks post tomorrow and have no desire to texlax my hair right now so for now I am playing it by air as to when I will be doing so. Stay tuned!


----------



## Aggie

shortdub78 said:


> I’m still gonna hang out here! I just have too much of my scalp exposed. I was able to get a good look after the touch up, since you can’t see anything with all of that new growth, and I will need 2-4 inches away from the scalp in order to be able to relax and not cause irritation.


Wow! So sorry to hear this @shortdub78. I sure hope your scalp and hair recover soon.


----------



## greenmetro99

sandy100 said:


> Hey,   Oh NO!  I would be bald by next week, LOL.      I strongly feel it's time for me to go natural. This is for health reasons also, because using chemicals in your head can't be good in any way. it's just bad, and down the road,  years from now is the payday from years of using these chemicals.


Using relaxer isn't any worse than using nail polish, tooth paste, deodorant, eating processed foods, and breathing air.  I know 80 year old Black women with relaxers and they are perfectly fine.


----------



## Evolving78

I will be 3 weeks post tomorrow.


----------



## LushLox

I'm 4 weeks post, I feel like touching up.  lol


----------



## Aggie

17 weeks post tomorrow. I guess I'm going for either 20 or 26 weeks. Not sure which yet though. I really need a hair cut badly before the next texlaxer so I will be looking for someone who can take 3-4 inches off but no more than that.


----------



## sunnieb

6 weeks post.  Still hanging in there and covering the breakage/damage.

If there is a silver lining to me losing so much hair, I'll say it's good to see how my hair grows in.  By tracking the growth at my nape, this is an opportunity for me to measure how much growth I get in a year.  If I get 1/2 per month, I should have at least 6 inches by December 31 or at _least _5 inches. 

I'm tracking my nape growth here.


----------



## Aggie

sunnieb said:


> 6 weeks post.  Still hanging in there and covering the breakage/damage.
> 
> If there is a silver lining to me losing so much hair, I'll say it's good to see how my hair grows in.  By tracking the growth at my nape, this is an opportunity for me to measure how much growth I get in a year.  If I get 1/2 per month, I should have at least 6 inches by December 31 or at _least _5 inches.
> 
> I'm tracking my nape growth here.


Oh dear I'm sorry to hear about your hair breakage @sunnieb. I have the same problem but from a demi-permanent color I have been using far too often in the front/middle of my hair trying to conceal gray hairs. Mine just broke off in those areas and that's why I need a hair cut so badly. I won't take it too low anymore, just about 4 inches so the short pieces can catch up eventually as I trim the longer hairs.

I was going to take it all off and let it all grow back together but I changed my mind. It will be back in no time I'm sure since my hair grows relatively quickly. I will be purchasing some Olaplex (professional size) by either the end of this month or the beginning of February to protect my hair from further breakage. It is good for relaxed hair as well as colored hair and a two for one benefit is what I need right now.


----------



## sunnieb

Thanks @Aggie!

Ok,  y'all keep talking about Olaplex.  Let me go research.....


----------



## Evolving78

I need some of that too. Can’t find anyone around here that provides that treatment.


----------



## Aggie

shortdub78 said:


> I need some of that too. Can’t find anyone around here that provides that treatment.


No one here in the Bahamas that I know does it either and that's why I'm getting it online. You can get it on either ebay or overstock.com. You need all three levels of it but the level 3 is used at home weekly for maintenance. I will be using level 2 during texlaxers to coat previously texlaxed hair and also for coloring.


----------



## Aggie

greenmetro99 said:


> Using relaxer isn't any worse than using nail polish, tooth paste, deodorant, eating processed foods, and breathing air.  I know 80 year old Black women with relaxers and they are perfectly fine.


I concur. I have a cousin who is natural in every sense of the word including vegan and she has colon cancer. Go figure! I just don't understand it. I guess it's why I choose to do what I like and enjoy no matter what. Something will take you out, one way or another. I'm just going to enjoy my life, my food, my hair and just live all the while giving glory to the Most High God!


----------



## sunnieb

7 weeks post. 

My hair is really looking awkward.  I'm glad my hair is filling in, but short newgrowth does NOT blend with my longer strands. 

It can only get better, right?


----------



## Evolving78

sunnieb said:


> 7 weeks post.
> 
> My hair is really looking awkward.  I'm glad my hair is filling in, but short newgrowth does NOT blend with my longer strands.
> 
> It can only get better, right?


Yes! That’s what we are working towards right? Lol I know I gotta believe that! Lol


----------



## sunnieb

shortdub78 said:


> Yes! That’s what we are working towards right? Lol I know I gotta believe that! Lol





I have to give a big presentation next week.   Usually I wear a big high bun for presentations.   Um, no.  Not this time.


----------



## Evolving78

sunnieb said:


> I have to give a big presentation next week.   Usually I wear a big high bun for presentations.   Um, no.  Not this time.


Good luck on your presentation! I’m sure you will knock their socks off!


----------



## Destiny9109

6 weeks post


----------



## Rozlewis

6 weeks post too.


----------



## LushLox

I'm going to aim for about 10 weeks so that's around early March.


----------



## MzSwift

Wow, I’m already a day away from 4 weeks post! Time is flying by!! 
I’ve already marked my calendar for my 2018 perm dates. I plan to relax every 16 weeks. My hair doesn’t grow very fast but I’m shooting to relax befor my newgrowth causes problems with retention.


----------



## Lymegreen

5 weeks post.


----------



## Aggie

20.5 weeks post today. Still not sure when I'll texlax again. My roots are begging me to do it now but because I had some demi-color breakage, I'm not going to until I feel like I'm in a very safe zone. 

For now, I will keep deep conditioning, trimming off the damaged ends, and shea buttering what hair I have left.


----------



## LushLox

6 weeks post. The time is really flying! My hair feels a bit dry, but that's probably cause I've slacked on the moisturising the last few days.  I've got to step it back up.


----------



## Sosoothing

I will have to check my calendar. I'm planning another long stretch so I'm trying not to think of my next relaxer. Plus my hair is behaving with all the scurl and shea butter it's saturated in.


----------



## sunnieb

8 weeks post. 

Will go another 8 weeks and reassess.


----------



## Aggie

I will be 21 weeks post this weekend. Not thinking about texlaxing anytime soon. I am still waiting for my hair to recover and I think I need another trim sooner than 2 months. I feel that I have to take another inch off within the next week or two.


----------



## MzSwift

Time to start using stretching techniques. I think relaxing every 4 months will be best for my hair. Currently experimenting with more low-to-no maintenance styles. I have no time for my usual mini braids.


----------



## sunnieb

9 weeks post. 

Now I'm not sure when I'll relax again.  Whenever stretching becomes unbearable I guess. I want to give my hair a break from chemicals for a while.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I can’t believe that my last relaxer was on Thanksgiving. I’m not sure when I’m gonna relax, but it’s probably before the summer hits.


----------



## Evolving78

Maaann what ya’ll got going on in here! Lol all of this stretching is gonna cause me to have stretch marks! Gotta break out the cocoa butter messing with you ladies! Lol


----------



## Rozlewis

8 weeks post and 8 weeks to go. I am at the halfway point.


----------



## Lymegreen

6 weeks and my hair has a nice fullness.  I'm going to try to make it to 10 but if I can make it to 9 weeks that would be good.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

shortdub78 said:


> Maaann what ya’ll got going on in here! Lol all of this stretching is gonna cause me to have stretch marks! Gotta break out the cocoa butter messing with you ladies! Lol


I’m just lazy af 
I’ve been wearing wigs and scarves to work.


----------



## Aggie

Sunday past made me 22 weeks post my last texlaxer so far. Still no desire to texlax. I do need another trim so badly but trying hard to wait for my trim in March.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Aggie said:


> Sunday past made me 22 weeks post my last texlaxer so far. Still no desire to texlax. I do need another trim so badly but trying hard to wait for my trim in March.


Hows it going!? How are you handling your demarcation line?


----------



## Aggie

I Am So Blessed said:


> Hows it going!? How are you handling your demarcation line?


I honestly don't care about that right now because I am trying to slowly trim all my ends off until it reaches down to the last 3 inches. 

I have some breakage due to using demi-permanent color to cover my gray hairs. I will not be using those anymore needless to say. Once all the damaged ends are off, then I might texlax again but until then, I will continue to stretch.


----------



## Aggie

I'll be 23 weeks post this coming weekend. I will try to aim for at least a year and re-access how my hair is doing before I texlax again. But I'll report here on how long this stretch is this time around.


----------



## Aggie

I Am So Blessed said:


> Hows it going!? How are you handling your demarcation line?


OMG!  I just realized you changed your screen name. If it wasn't for your avi pic, I woulda totally missed this.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Aggie said:


> OMG!  I just realized you changed your screen name. If it wasn't for your avi pic, I woulda totally missed this.


Lol!! I know right?! Thanks for noticing Aggie! I changed my avi pic then I changed it back so you'll would know it's me Adora lol.


----------



## Aggie

I Am So Blessed said:


> Lol!! I know right?! Thanks for noticing Aggie! I changed my avi pic then I changed it back so you'll would know it's me Adora lol.


The only other way I would have known it was you is when you start talking about how much you love grease


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Aggie said:


> The only other way I would have known it was you is when you start talking about how much you love grease


I did that tonight lol in the "i sniped my braid" thread Hahaha

Gots to stay greasy.


----------



## Sosoothing

8 weeks. Going for 12 weeks.


----------



## LushLox

Relaxed yesterday, eight weeks post which is unusual for me but I had an unusual amount of NG. Will do a longer stretch this time round.


----------



## Lymegreen

I’m going to relax on Wednesday at 8 weeks.


----------



## Fotchygirl

I relaxed again last week Thursday at 8 weeks post after being under processed in December. I got someone to do it for me and coached them through it. It turned out nice and he removed all my texlaxed hair which was causing me tangles.


----------



## Destiny9109

I relaxed last Friday at 9 weeks post.


----------



## LushLox

Destiny9109 said:


> I relaxed last Friday at 9 weeks post.



What relaxer did you use and are you happy with the results as I know you didn’t like your previous one.


----------



## Rozlewis

10 weeks post and 6 more to go.


----------



## MzSwift

I’ll be 7 weeks post tomorrow. Nine more weeks to go. Next relaxer is on my calendar for May 4th. 

It feels good to have my relax days pre-scheduled for the year. Seeing it on my calendar makes it feel more like a goal I’m achieving. It’s also helped me plan trips, etc. No special trips scheduled the week leading up to my relax days.


----------



## sunnieb

11 weeks post.  Still aiming for 16 weeks and will reassess.


----------



## sunnieb

shortdub78 said:


> Maaann what ya’ll got going on in here! Lol all of this stretching is gonna cause me to have stretch marks! Gotta break out the cocoa butter messing with you ladies! Lol


----------



## grow

Sosoothing said:


> 8 weeks. Going for 12 weeks.



Me too.

After 2 years of texlaxing every 6 weeks, I’ve grown out my hair and am ready to try stretching to 3 months at a time.

The key for me is working at keeping my roots soft, manageable and untangled while so much new growth is coming in.

I just started using Alterna Scalp Stimulator and Alterna Nourising Hair Milk just on my new growth, and that’s really helping a lot. I seal with rosehip, jojoba or grapeseed oil. 

I’m hoping this will help with the line of demarcation and help the whole strand stay strong for another month, until I texlax again.

Hhj ladies!


----------



## Aggie

I'm officially 23 weeks post my last texlaxer this weekend and have a minimum of 29 weeks to go. I really want to big chop at the end of this stretch. We shall see how this goes.


----------



## lalla

This is one of the most precise relaxer application I've ever seen.


----------



## sunnieb

12 weeks post and still doing fine.


----------



## Destiny9109

LushLox said:


> What relaxer did you use and are you happy with the results as I know you didn’t like your previous one.



I'm still using the Affirm Fiberguard. I want to use it up before I switch to something else.


----------



## LushLox

Destiny9109 said:


> I'm still using the Affirm Fiberguard. I want to use it up before I switch to something else.



I hear that, I mean it's not exactly cheap. I'm finding the original Affirm to be quite good. I have two kits left so I will repurchase when I do my next touch up.


----------



## Aggie

25 weeks post my last texlaxer today and have at least 53 more weeks to go. I kept increasing it, I'm sorry ladies. I need to get these stringy demi=colored ends off my head before I decide what I will be doing to it moving forward. It could end up being a little longer than that but so far, that's what I've committed to for now. ((crosses fingers)).


----------



## LushLox

Aggie said:


> 25 weeks post my last texlaxer today and have at least 53 more weeks to go. I kept increasing it, I'm sorry ladies. I need to get these stringy demi=colored ends off my head before I decide what I will be doing to it moving forward. It could end up being a little longer than that but so far, that's what I've committed to for now. ((crosses fingers)).



Wow so 18 months, are you going to transition Aggie?


----------



## Aggie

LushLox said:


> Wow so 18 months, are you going to transition Aggie?


I really believe so @LushLox. It will depend on how manageable my hair is at the end of those 18 months however. 

I must admit that my roots are still surprisingly soft . I have no idea why. I think I never really gave my natural hair a 100% fighting chance though.


----------



## TLC1020

I'm 8 weeks post, not sure when I'm going to relax because Friday I'm getting braids to give my hair a much need break.  I'm tired of wearing my hair down and I'm tired of wearing my hair in a bun, although wearing the bun is my go to protective style.


----------



## Lymegreen

2 weeks post and loving it.   Going my hair out to a lob.   I got a side part and got rid of the angled back.  I’ll relax at 8 weeks.


----------



## sunnieb

13 weeks post. Hoping to make it to June before relaxing again. 

@Aggie girl, just gon' on and join the natural threads! We'll miss you!


----------



## Sosoothing

10 weeks post.  I'm probably going to braid my hair for at least 6 weeks before I relax again.


----------



## Rozlewis

12 weeks post and 5 more to go.


----------



## Aggie

sunnieb said:


> 13 weeks post. Hoping to make it to June before relaxing again.
> 
> @Aggie girl, just gon' on and join the natural threads! We'll miss you!


Aww, thanks hon . I like it in here though. It will keep me on track with the depth of my stretch. I don't want to lose track of that and this thread keeps me on track. I may just stay here for a while longer just in case I change my mind.


----------



## lalla

My stylist cut off one inch yesterday. I am slightly below MBL right now but my hair is so shiny and full. The ends are blunt too. 
I am 8 weeks post, I will relax in a couple of weeks because my hair was severely underprocessed last time.


----------



## Sosoothing

lalla said:


> My stylist cut off one inch yesterday. I am slightly below MBL right now but my hair is so shiny and full. The ends are blunt too.
> I am 8 weeks post, I will relax in a couple of weeks because my hair was severely underprocessed last time.



Any pics to share?


----------



## irsgirl

12 weeks post with 4 more to go!


----------



## lalla

I will take some tomorrow!


Sosoothing said:


> Any pics to share?


----------



## Royalq

Back to zero. I cant stretch anymore. My natural hair is too coily and dry. The more it grows out the more hair i lose during wash day. I touched up yesterday at 15 weeks post. I might start touching up at 11-12 weeks. 
Weird because years ago when i was relaxed with no lye i could go a very long time without relaxing. I could stretch for 5-6 months and my new growth was managable. Idk what it is now that i cant manage alot of new growth.


----------



## sunnieb

14 weeks post today - 12 more to go!


----------



## MzSwift

10 weeks post, 6 more to go.
I’m experiencing more shedding than usual. Not sure if it’s because I tried a new relaxer last time or if it’s post partum shedding. I’ve added my trusty ayurveda powders to my leave in condish and daily moisturizer to combat the shedding.

Oh! I just remembered I’ve restarted my MT scalp oil. Although MT seems to help make my hair thicker overall, it also increases my shedding.


----------



## Rozlewis

14 weeks post and 3 more to go.


----------



## LushLox

5 weeks post, another 7 weeks to go.  I notice that overnight oil pre poos do wonders to soften my regrowth so I'll incorporate more of these as I progress into the stretch.


----------



## sunnieb

15 weeks post 11 to go!


----------



## MzSwift

sunnieb said:


> 15 weeks post 11 to go!




That’s a long time for you. GL, sis!


----------



## sunnieb

MzSwift said:


> That’s a long time for you. GL, sis!



I know!

Gotta give my hair a rest from the chemicals though. I'm cowashing like crazy to keep new growth in check. 

Heading to CVS today to buy 3 more bottles of Garnier!


----------



## TLC1020

10 weeks post relaxer now,  I'm in braids right now so probably in another 6 weeks or so..


----------



## Aggie

I am over 27 weeks post and will be 28 weeks post my last texlaxer on this coming Sunday, April 1st.


----------



## MzSwift

So I’m going to be relaxing this week at 12 weeks instead of stretching further. My hair is letting me know it’s time.

I’m going to experiment with wet bunning during this next stretch. If I can’t do it on loose hair, I’m going to do it in mini braids like I usually do


----------



## LushLox

MzSwift said:


> So I’m going to be relaxing this week at 12 weeks instead of stretching further. My hair is letting me know it’s time.
> 
> I’m going to experiment with wet bunning during this next stretch. If I can’t do it on loose hair, I’m going to do it in mini braids like I usually do



I'm fascinated with wet bunning as it's one of the things that I've never mastered. Can I just ask: 1) How do you keep the hair looking neat as it's drying? 2) What about wetness in the middle of your hair, how do you stop it from matting? 3) Can you wet bun when deep in a stretch?

eta: I see you've said you're experimenting! Sorry I should learn to read properly 

It would be great to get some tips from others who've conquered and benefitted from it though.


----------



## MzSwift

LushLox said:


> It would be great to get some tips from others who've conquered and benefitted from it though.



Lol, it’s cool. 

I did some wet bunning when I first texlaxed from natural and I used to take my bun down when I got home in the evening.  Before bed, I would put my hair into one loose braid and cover with my satin scarf. That helped avoid mildewy hair.

ITA, some tips would be great. Girl, when I first got here there were so many relaxed ladies growing to MBL and WL by wet bunning! The search function here isnt too great sometimes but you can do a google search and specify LHCF to find old info. That’s gonna be my evening. Lol.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I thought it was 7 months, but it actually was only 4 months and 10 days. So it’s actually 18 weeks and 10 days. I don’t know where I got 7 months from


----------



## LushLox

MzSwift said:


> Lol, it’s cool.
> 
> I did some wet bunning when I first texlaxed from natural and I used to take my bun down when I got home in the evening.  Before bed, I would put my hair into one loose braid and cover with my satin scarf. That helped avoid mildewy hair.
> 
> ITA, some tips would be great. Girl, when I first got here there were so many relaxed ladies growing to MBL and WL by wet bunning! The search function here isnt too great sometimes but you can do a google search and specify LHCF to find old info. That’s gonna be my evening. Lol.



Hmm yeah, whilst I don't think I could do wet bunning, but _damp_ bunning could work and I'd have to use a variation of bunning. Maybe something like putting the hair into two pocahontas braids and pin them up. It's going to look far from attractive but if it means better retention, who cares! I might just do this for a while until I touch up.



ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I thought it was 7 months, but it actually was only 4 months and 10 days. So it’s actually 18 weeks and 10 days. I don’t know where I got 7 months from



You're crazy!


----------



## MzSwift

@LushLox

From what I’ve read so far, most of ladies bunned damp hair. They would towel/t-shirt dry after cowashing and then bun. Most of them said they cowashed every few days instead wetting daily. The key was keeping the ends moisturized and covered.

One lady did a 1 year personal bun challenge and that’s what she said too. She went from SL to past MBL, almost WL in one year. She went from retaining only 1” per year to retaining 9” during the year she did wet bunning. She primarily moisturized her ends  with condish and then tucked them away.

I’m now looking up updos to alternate in. Isis used french rolls and that’s another simple, quick style to throw in.

ETA: Oh, and I’ve never been one for slicking down my edges. But I used a headband for times when I had court or some other formal, work-related meeting. Otherwise, I just let thrm be. Lol


----------



## MzSwift

Alright, I'm a couple hours post! Lol

I used my trusty Motions, lye, mild, undiluted. It only took me 5 minutes to apply it due to pre-parting and twisting my hair.  I left it in for less than 10 minutes, so maybe 3-4 minutes after I finished applying and lightly smoothing with my hand only. I'm happy with the texture I got.  No midstep protein but I combined my K-Pak reconstructor and the hydrator to DC after neutralizing.  I may have gotten a burn this time but considering I was a sweating fool for the last couple of days, that's not bad.  I do miss using my ACV rinse during neutralizing so I'm going to go back to using it. ETA: Nope, no burns. Vaseline is truly a great base and barrier for previously relaxed hair.

No blow out, flat iron and length check for this relaxer.  I think I only want to do that once or twice a year because you know, a watched pot and all. Lol. So here are my non-exciting pix.

Before-
View media item 129759
After, about 60% air-dried-
View media item 129763


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@MzSwift One of my bosses said the same thing I told him “Oh you didn’t know?”

Quite frankly, I’m surprised it took him this long to notice 

One day, he told me I better do something and I told him “the only I better do is stay black and die”


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @MzSwift One of my bosses said the same thing I told him “Oh you didn’t know?”
> 
> Quite frankly, I’m surprised it took him this long to notice
> 
> One day, he told me I better do something and I told him “the only I better do is stay black and die”



Girl, I'm still laughing about you being 3 months off in estimating your stretch! Not a few weeks but 3 whole months!! Lol. How you do that??  Are you working too hard over there?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MzSwift said:


> Girl, I'm still laughing about you being 3 months off in estimating your stretch! Not a few weeks but 3 whole months!! Lol. How you do that??  Are you working too hard over there?


Probably  it felt like I lived a life time in March.


----------



## LushLox

Looking good @MzSwift


----------



## irsgirl

I am currently 16 weeks post. I planned on relaxing this weekend, but my hair is so manageable I think I am gonna try to stretch it out to 26 weeks. I am still bunning and using my hawaiin silky 14 in 1 and the leave in conditioner. Staying on top of my protein and deep moisture balance. Getting a roller set when I want to be fancy!


----------



## LushLox

irsgirl said:


> I am currently 16 weeks post. I planned on relaxing this weekend, but my hair is so manageable I think I am gonna try to stretch it out to 26 weeks. I am still bunning and using my hawaiin silky 14 in 1 and the leave in conditioner. Staying on top of my protein and deep moisture balance. Getting a roller set when I want to be fancy!



I love this. When I reach the stage where I'm due to relax and realise I don't actually need to! 26 weeks is serious though, have you stretched for that long before?


----------



## sunnieb

16 weeks post and 10 more to go!


----------



## sunnieb

@irsgirl if we both make it to 26 weeks, we'll be relaxing around the same time.

Good luck!


----------



## Aggie

I'll be 29 weeks post tomorrow. I'm going for 78 - 104 weeks before the BIG big chop of the damaged demi permanent colored hair. I am so annoyed that I used it far too often.


----------



## lalla

I relaxed on saturday. My process was:
- prepart and twist the day before. Use protecto all over the head
- apply vaseline around the perimeter of the head
- apply the relaxer, timer at 15 min
- lightly smooth just before rinsing 
- apply a mixture of: olaplex n°1, 5 in one and positive link
- shampoo and leave it on for 10 min 
- olaplex n° 1 & 2 
- DC with olaplex n°1, 5 in one and positive link

It went rather well. The only thing is the temperature was around 42°C, so the relaxer processed much faster.


----------



## Sanity

Update! I relaxed on 4/4. At 12 weeks. Deep conditioned with 6n1 and argan oil creme of nature mixed together. Next relaxer will be in mid June. <3! Do not Quote.


----------



## MzSwift

Sanity said:


> Update! I relaxed on 4/4. At 12 weeks. Deep conditioned with 6n1 and argan oil creme of nature mixed together. Next relaxer will be in mid June. <3! Do not Quote.


 
Ohh, girl, you ain’t playing! That’s good retention for only 3 months. Great job! KUTGW!


----------



## Sanity

MzSwift said:


> Ohh, girl, you ain’t playing! That’s good retention for only 3 months. Great job! KUTGW!



I am just as shocked as you are!. I forgot to add, I haven't used heat since October when I cut my hair. I just moisturize airdry ponytail and go! I'm trying to get back to my profile pic length asap! lol
Thank you hun !


----------



## 11228

I am 12 weeks. Soaking my hair AV mixed with oil and slithering coconut oil on top of it makes it feel like butter. I am so glad I learned of that regime here.



Aggie said:


> I'll be 29 weeks post tomorrow. I'm going for 78 - 104 weeks before the BIG big chop of the damaged demi permanent colored hair. I am so annoyed that I used it far too often.



Have you considered henna for coloring? My hair has gotten considerably darker since I started using the Indian(easier to spell that ayuv.... blah blah)  herbs.


----------



## Aggie

11228 said:


> I am 12 weeks. Soaking my hair AV mixed with oil and slithering coconut oil on top of it makes it feel like butter. I am so glad I learned of that regime here.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered henna for coloring? My hair has gotten considerably darker since I started using the Indian(easier to spell that ayuv.... blah blah)  herbs.


Yes but the henna process was taking far too long and I was losing my whole day doing them. I was just getting tired of the long process and was hoping to have success with the demi color. Now I have to go back to henna because I prefer the long process of henna and not lose my hair....again.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Hopefully I’ll be able to relax Saturday. I’m gonna wash and dc my hair today.


----------



## sunnieb

@Sanity wow! Looks like you retained all your growth!

Great job and beautiful hair!


----------



## Bad&Bougee

I'm 12 weeks.  I got box braids at 11 weeks and want to see what happens in 5 weeks when I remove the braids.  My goal is a 24 week stretch (fingers crossed).


----------



## 11228

Aggie said:


> Yes but the henna process was taking far too long and I was losing my whole day doing them. I was just getting tired of the long process and was hoping to have success with the demi color. Now I have to go back to henna because I prefer the long process of henna and not lose my hair....again.



That is why I slap it on before bed and wash it out in the morning. Using lots of cheap shampoo makes the process very easy. I love the result!


----------



## Rozlewis

16 weeks post and only 1 more week to go. Relaxing at 17 weeks because the struggle is real.


----------



## Sanity

sunnieb said:


> @Sanity wow! Looks like you retained all your growth!
> 
> 
> 
> Great job and beautiful hair!



Thank you sunnie! You are one of my inspirations! <3!


----------



## sunnieb

17 weeks post and 9 more weeks to go.

Newgrowth is on and poppin, but I'm managing.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My new growth is very clear on one thing:it does not wanna be straight or slicked down in any way 

I’m gonna relax either Saturday or Sunday. I think 20 weeks is good enough for me lol


----------



## Aggie

I will be 30 weeks post this weekend. My hair is just now feeling like new growth coming in real fast. 18 months here I come


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Aggie said:


> I will be 30 weeks post this weekend. My hair is just now feeling like new growth coming in real fast. 18 months here I come


You might as well transition


----------



## Aggie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> You might as well transition


  you are so right. I do want to so we'll see how it goes. I am taking it one week at a time.


----------



## Sosoothing

14 weeks post.  I was going to braid my hair but since I currently like my edges more,  I will skip them this time. 
I have no idea when I will relax.


----------



## LushLox

Sosoothing said:


> 14 weeks post.  *I was going to braid my hair but since I currently like my edges more,  I will skip them this time. *
> I have no idea when I will relax.



Heh that really tickled me!  I like braids but have never dared to get them for this very reason.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> My new growth is very clear on one thing:it does not wanna be straight or slicked down in any way
> 
> I’m gonna relax either Saturday or Sunday. I think 20 weeks is good enough for me lol


Well I ended up getting a sew in


----------



## TLC1020

I'm 12 weeks post relaxer and making my way to 20 weeks post..


----------



## SuchaLady

SuchaLady said:


> 0 days post
> 
> Anyone know how many weeks post I was? Because I don't  but omg. I had a fro basically. So much newgrowth Anywho, it's definitely much longer and I'm glad that's over. I'll be going for my blowout + trim later today so that's exciting. I might take an inch-inch and a half off.



This was posted 4/14/2017. 

I am 366 days post


----------



## LushLox

SuchaLady said:


> This was posted 4/14/2017.
> 
> I am 366 days post



Wow so are you transitioning or just taking a break from relaxing?


----------



## SuchaLady

LushLox said:


> Wow so are you transitioning or just taking a break from relaxing?



Girl I do this all the time. Check my calendar and accidentally be a year to a year and a half post without noticing


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Aggie said:


> I will be 30 weeks post this weekend. My hair is just now feeling like new growth coming in real fast. 18 months here I come



30 weeks is pretty fabulous!


----------



## Aggie

Bad&Bougee said:


> 30 weeks is pretty fabulous!


Thanks @Bad&Bougee. I still have a very long way to go though but I'm taking it one week at a time and trying my best not to fold prematurely. Trying to keep up with @SuchaLady


----------



## Sosoothing

SuchaLady said:


> Girl I do this all the time. Check my calendar and accidentally be a year to a year and a half post *without noticing*



How is this possible? Lol
Are you in braids or some protective style that allows you to not deal with your hair for days at a time?
And if memory serves me well you have long healthy hair.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Sosoothing said:


> How is this possible? Lol
> Are you in braids or some protective style that allows you to not deal with your hair for days at a time?
> And if memory serves me well you have long healthy hair.


Yea I wanna know too


----------



## SuchaLady

Sosoothing said:


> How is this possible? Lol
> Are you in braids or some protective style that allows you to not deal with your hair for days at a time?
> And if memory serves me well you have long healthy hair.





ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Yea I wanna know too



 Its barely relaxed to begin with. I relax 1x per year and never bone straight. I can kinda tell when Im easing into the one year mark but 24-40 weeks are like the lost stage for me. If I dont remind myself, I never remember how far into a stretch I am. Also, anything less than 16 is basically a fresh relaxer to me so those are never on my radar


----------



## sunnieb

Looking  at my hair today has me thinking of relaxing at 21 weeks post.

I have a ton of healthy newgrowth and I'm ready to get back to bunning if I can.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

sunnieb said:


> Looking  at my hair today has me thinking of relaxing at 21 weeks post.
> 
> I have a ton of healthy newgrowth and I'm ready to get back to bunning if I can.


I wish I could Bun with my new growth. It is not happening unless my hair is straightened and gelled to the gawds.


----------



## sunnieb

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I wish I could Bun with my new growth. It is not happening unless my hair is straightened and gelled to the gawds.



I know!

My newgrowth won't let my protective styles be great!


----------



## sunnieb

Screw it.  I'm relaxing on Friday.


----------



## MzSwift

sunnieb said:


> Screw it.  I'm relaxing on Friday.



Lol, that’s exactly how I felt. I feel like it’s easier to PS when I’m not fighting so much with my ng. The detangling was taking way too much time for me.


----------



## sunnieb

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> You might as well transition



I keep trying to kick her "natchal" butt out of here, but she keeps posting! 

@Aggie


----------



## Aggie

sunnieb said:


> I keep trying to kick her "natchal" butt out of here, but she keeps posting!
> 
> @Aggie


. I ain't goin' nowhere so you might as well get used to seeing me up in hurr!


----------



## sunnieb

18 weeks post and relaxing tonight!


----------



## LushLox

sunnieb said:


> 18 weeks post and relaxing tonight!




Ooh let us know how it goes!


----------



## Rozlewis

Relaxing today at 17 weeks post.


----------



## Aggie

I'll be 31 weeks post this coming Sunday ladies


----------



## sunnieb

Fell asleep last night, so relaxing today.

Man, times have changed. I used to stay up all night on Fridays!


----------



## sunnieb

Aggie said:


> I'll be 31 weeks post


----------



## Aggie

sunnieb said:


>


----------



## sunnieb

Unlike others,  <coough> @Aggie, I just rinsed out my relaxer and doing my lengthy neutralizing phase.

My hair is rebounding nicely.  I also see that my 4 month hair growth is all over the place.  Some areas have 2 inches and others barely an inch.  Interesting.  Gives me a new perspective on how I used to keep trimming my ends to get an even look.   Hmmmm...


----------



## LushLox

sunnieb said:


> Unlike others,  <coough> @Aggie, I just rinsed out my relaxer and doing my lengthy neutralizing phase.
> 
> My hair is rebounding nicely.  I also see that my 4 month hair growth is all over the place.  Some areas have 2 inches and others barely an inch.  Interesting.  Gives me a new perspective on how I used to keep trimming my ends to get an even look.   Hmmmm...



Hmm that is interesting. So how often did you trim previously and are you going to change that going forward?

I'm glad your hair is recovering


----------



## sunnieb

LushLox said:


> Hmm that is interesting. So how often did you trim previously and are you going to change that going forward?
> 
> I'm glad your hair is recovering



I trimmed with every relaxer.  I'll stick to that schedule so I don't forget to do it.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I was gonna relax once it got warmer, but I think I’m gonna have to hold off. I have to baby my hair, because it feels weird in some spots, like near my left* temple.  It feels like I’m missing hair.

*Not right side lol


----------



## sunnieb

1 week post and loving it!

No more super long stretches for me.  I'm going 12 weeks.  No more than 14 depending on my hair.


----------



## Aggie

32 weeks post this weekend. 11 more months (ie, 48 weeks) to go.


----------



## sunnieb

Aggie said:


> 32 weeks post this weekend. 11 more months (ie, 48 weeks) to go.





I don't know how you do it!!!


----------



## Aggie

sunnieb said:


> I don't know how you do it!!!


No manipulation except on wash day is how I'm doing it. It's working so far. My roots in the crown area of my head are screaming for that creamy crack but I've decided to not cave in no matter what. The surrounding hairs are doing quite fine .


----------



## LiftedUp

18 weeKS post

My goal is 24 weeks


----------



## LushLox

9 weeks post, I'm going to try and get through May which should bring me up to 14 weeks, but we'll see.


----------



## Rozlewis

1 week post and feeling fine.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

I hit the 6 month mark about 3 weeks ago. And I was going to keep putting it off/forgetting about it for however long. Decided to relax today. I used ORS touch up only pack.

Did it about an hour ago. Rinsed the relaxer, towel dried a bit, applied neutralizer, let it sit for 20 mins, rinse, conditioner rinse, deep conditioned with protein, now I’m deep conditioning with The Mafura mask from Shea Moisture.

This relaxer was the quickest I’ve ever moved. Applied that bad boy in about 5 mins, smoothed for another 5 mins and rinsed. I played two rock and roll songs on my phone and was finished. Don’t think I’ve ever finished a relaxer that quick. Usually takes me 20-25 mins.

I self relax. The salon people tend to be too heavy handed.


----------



## MzSwift

^^
Now THAT sounds awesome!  I had a quick application this last time too and it was the best!


----------



## PlanetCybertron

MzSwift said:


> ^^
> Now THAT sounds awesome!  I had a quick application this last time too and it was the best!



I think it had a lot to do with my hair being fairly separated the day of. I didn’t comb or anything, but I had it up after I detangled a couple of days prior


----------



## TLC1020

15 weeks post today with a few more weeks to go..  Will be relaxing this month.. Excited to see what progress I made..


----------



## Sosoothing

17 weeks post.  
My hair is behaving since I started using Shea butter.  I have no reason to relax.  I am in no way transitioning. Im just looking forward to the length gain I will get when I finally relax. 
Plus I'm a new mom and it's so hard to find time for my hair.


----------



## LushLox

Sosoothing said:


> 17 weeks post.
> My hair is behaving since I started using Shea butter.  I have no reason to relax.  I am in no way transitioning. Im just looking forward to the length gain I will get when I finally relax.
> Plus I'm a new mom and it's so hard to find time for my hair.



Congratulations on you new bundle of joy! Girl or boy?


----------



## Sosoothing

LushLox said:


> Congratulations on you new bundle of joy! Girl or boy?



Thank you! A girl.


----------



## sunnieb

@Sosoothing you just kinda slid that news in there!

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Sosoothing

sunnieb said:


> @Sosoothing you just kinda slid that news in there!
> 
> Congratulations!!!!



 thank you!


----------



## outspokenwallflower

Texturized on May 1st - I believe my stylist used Affirm  Mild and mixed Olaplex in there.


----------



## Sosoothing

I retouched my hair today after 17weeks. I had a chance and took it while DH watched the kids.  
With water running through it, a good amount of my hair reaches my waist. I'm happy with my progress.


----------



## MzSwift

Sosoothing said:


> I retouched my hair today after 17weeks. I had a chance and took it while DH watched the kids.
> *With water running through it, a good amount of my hair reaches my waist.* I'm happy with my progress.



Ooooh! OK, sis! Sounds lovely.

Waitin’ on da pix.


----------



## Aggie

33 weeks post this weekend and 45 more to go.


----------



## sunnieb

2 weeks post. 

I'll relax at around 10-12 weeks.


----------



## LushLox

10 weeks post. I'll touch up between 12-14 weeks.


----------



## Rozlewis

2 weeks post. 15 more to go.


----------



## sunnieb

3 weeks post. Since I didn't relax bone straight, I see crinkly new growth already.


----------



## LushLox

Just today relaxed at 12 weeks post. I do like the Affirm relaxer and the whole system.

I have one pot left I so I have to remember to repurchase.


----------



## sunnieb

4 weeks post.  Will relax again when I feel like it.


----------



## Aggie

35 weeks post tomorrow. A ton more to go


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Aggie said:


> 35 weeks post tomorrow. A ton more to go


I don’t know how you do it, I barely made 5 months before I chopped it off. It was supposed to be a big chop, but it turned into a big shave


----------



## Aggie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I don’t know how you do it, I barely made 5 months before I chopped it off.* It was supposed to be a big chop, but it turned it to a big shave*


 at the bolded. Sometimes I feel like doing that too but I don't think I'll be cute with it so I refrain from making such a harsh decision.


----------



## alundra

I think I'll be relaxing next week. I'm A LOT of weeks post (maybe 20) but my hair has been growing slowly due to iron deficiency. Before I had iron problems I was every 10 weeks.


----------



## Royalq

I'm 9 weeks post and my hair already acting up. I was planning to relax at 12 weeks but iono. Ive hit the time period where my new growth starts causing me to lose hair when I wash. I washed and DC, then blow dried on Friday and my scalp was sore.


----------



## MzSwift

Wow, I'm already 7 weeks post! Seems like the time is flying by.  I've pretty much been in twisted braids (or braided twists, hmm) the since my last relaxer.  No detangling to worry about until I refresh the style.  I've only had to refresh once and it was finger detangling only.  Almost due for another refresh. I'm hoping this lack of manipulation will get me back on the right track.

My next relaxer is scheduled for the end of this month, at 12 weeks.  I'm actually considering skipping this relaxer and reassessing in 3 more months.  I think I'm going to install back to back extensions for the summer.  I got some new vitamins that are on par with Nature's Bounty HSN vitamins I took for a while. I think it took my growth into overdrive and PSing helped me retain.


----------



## sunnieb

Royalq said:


> I'm 9 weeks post and my hair already acting up. I was planning to relax at 12 weeks but iono. Ive hit the time period where my new growth starts causing me to lose hair when I wash. I washed and DC, then blow dried on Friday and my scalp was sore.



I've given myself permission to relax anytime after 8 weeks post.  I'm not fighting with my hair anymore. I have so many areas that are short and growing in. As soon as those areas start acting up, I'm relaxing.


----------



## Aggie

I'll be 36 weeks post this weekend. My roots are coming in pretty fiercely but I'm tugging it out until the end.


----------



## sunnieb

5 weeks post today.

My hair is growing in, but short new growth gets unruly faster when there's no BSL relaxed hair attached to it. 

Like I said, I'll go at least 8 weeks before relaxing again.

Think I need to be at least full SL before I can get back to my normal 12-14 week stretches.


----------



## Sanity

7 weeks post & My newgrowth is horrible! Thinking about protective styling until Mid July. I've trimmed my long layers off so my hair is now even, My hair is still soft for now. I moisturize and oil daily into a ponytail.


----------



## alundra

Relaxing tomorrow. I hate how thin my hair has become, so I'm working on having more iron and getting it back to what it was before.


----------



## SuchaLady




----------



## MzSwift

SuchaLady said:


>



Lol! What happened?


----------



## alundra

Back from the salon. I had a trim -- my hair is thin at the back near my neck, so my hair dresser made it less see through. It's still strong at the crown and is OK at the front. 

I guess I'm still around APL (I have been since I had a setback in 2014) at the moment.


----------



## nicki6

Relaxed this morning with ORS olive oil (normal strength) after seven weeks. 

I burned as usual even though I based my scalp with Motions 
LAST night.


----------



## SuchaLady

MzSwift said:


> Lol! What happened?



I’m more weeks post than I was last time


----------



## alundra

nicki6 said:


> Relaxed this morning with ORS olive oil (normal strength) after seven weeks.
> 
> I burned as usual even though I based my scalp with Motions
> LAST night.



My hair dresser uses ORS and I'm slightly underprocessed (on purpose) and I _still_ burn with ORS. 

I don't know why I do so much with ORS compared to other relaxers.


----------



## MzSwift

alundra said:


> My hair dresser uses ORS and I'm slightly underprocessed (on purpose) and I _still_ burn with ORS.
> 
> I don't know why I do so much with ORS compared to other relaxers.



Have you tried basing with vaseline or a heavy grease (like Blue Magic)? Would your stylist allow that? I was thinking maybe you could pre-part and base before going in to get it done.


----------



## alundra

MzSwift said:


> Have you tried basing with vaseline or a heavy grease (like Blue Magic)? Would your stylist allow that? I was thinking maybe you could pre-part and base before going in to get it done.



I will try this next time. She's pretty flexible because she works directly from her house after getting tired of the salon. 

She just started using ORS at the end of last year, before that she used something else, so this is new to me.


----------



## LushLox

I'm two weeks post. I've realised that I'm under processed in the crown of my hair but it's okay that part is so resistant so I'm used to it. The rest of my hair feels great; I really like Affirm.


----------



## sunnieb

6 weeks post today. 

I'll put in 2 more weeks then read when I feel like it.


----------



## Aggie

I will be 37 weeks post tomorrow. Getting closer to halfway through the finish line of 78 weeks .


----------



## sunnieb

Aggie said:


> I will be 37 weeks post tomorrow. Getting closer to halfway through the finish line of 78 weeks .


----------



## SuchaLady

Aggie said:


> I will be 37 weeks post tomorrow. Getting closer to halfway through the finish line of 78 weeks .



Okay so Im not alone


----------



## Royalq

I ordered the relaxer online so it should be here on Friday. Might relax over the weekend.


----------



## Aggie

sunnieb said:


>



 Girl I am trying so hard, you have no idea how hard this is.


----------



## Aggie

SuchaLady said:


> Okay so Im not alone


Nope! Right there with you.


----------



## SuchaLady

@Aggie What do you plan on doing differently with your natural hair this time?

If I go natural , then I am not airdrying. The first go round most of my issues came from thinking optimal hair health could only be achieved without heat. To be honest, my relaxed hair didnt like airdrying all that much either but Im lazy so I kept doing it  without much damage. That is not gonna work anymore.

I will be attempting to alternate rollersetting and blowdrying along with washing every two weeks.

Again, if I go natural 

*runs from thread before people notice these multiple inches of newgrowth*


----------



## Aggie

SuchaLady said:


> @Aggie What do you plan on doing differently with your natural hair this time?
> 
> If I go natural , then I am not airdrying. The first go round most of my issues came from thinking optimal hair health could only be achieved without heat. To be honest, my relaxed hair didnt like airdrying all that much either but Im lazy so I kept doing it  without much damage. That is not gonna work anymore.
> 
> I will be attempting to alternate rollersetting and blowdrying along with washing every two weeks.
> 
> Again, if I go natural
> 
> *runs from thread before people notice these multiple inches of newgrowth*


The only thing I plan on doing differently is not putting ANY demi permanent coloring on my hair. That is the one thing that damaged my hair and it is the one thing I will not put on my hair ever again. I will stick with henna and indigo since they are the only color treatment that worked wonders on my hair. Everything else will remain the same - bunning alternated with wig protective styling. I wanted something easier, but easier isn't better for my hair.


----------



## 11228

I made it to 20 weeks! Longest ever.

I just realized I am low on my Lineage no lye. I have a Mizani Butter Mix that is also no lye. Can I mix the two?


----------



## MzSwift

9 weeks post today. I’m planning to stretch until November. I’m sold on the Nov/Apr texlax schedule.  

I’d like to work on wearing my hair out more. I specifically came back to texlaxing because shrinkage would not let me be great. I didn’t grow up going to the shop but the girls who did always had pretty, long, healthy looking relaxed hair.  I’m thinking of trying to do at home wash (DC) and press weekly or biweekly. I want to only use one source of heat though, either blow dry and style or air dry and flat iron. I really feel like most of my hair damage is from mechanical damage that’s why low to no manipulation styles help me retain the most.


----------



## MzSwift

11228 said:


> I made it to 20 weeks! Longest ever.
> 
> I just realized I am low on my Lineage no lye. I have a Mizani Butter Mix that is also no lye. Can I mix the two?



I’m not sure that mixing will be ok. I used two different lye relaxers, both mild, in two consecutive relaxing processes and they were definitely not created equal. One processed much faster and straighter than the other. Relaxers are cheap enough that it may be better to just buy another jar of whichever one you prefer better. IMHO.


----------



## alundra

Anyone ever use olaplex or kerastraight? I had a kerastraight done once (I kept it as my siggy picture for a long time) and it was great, but it was £££. I didn't need a trim for months after that.


----------



## Sosoothing

I'm 5 weeks post and my hair is acting up. All was well for 2/3 weeks and then slowly it started to appear as though my hair was under processed.
It's almost as if the relaxer wore out. Unless it's new growth. I can't be sure.

I will probably still wait and relaxer at or after 12 weeks.


----------



## sunnieb

7 weeks post today.

Probably relax around 10 weeks.


----------



## MzSwift

alundra said:


> Anyone ever use olaplex or kerastraight? I had a kerastraight done once (I kept it as my siggy picture for a long time) and it was great, but it was £££. I didn't need a trim for months after that.



I think someone in the Relaxed Hair Thread uses Olaplex with her relaxer. I can’t recall her name right now, sorry.


----------



## Aggie

I'll be 38 weeks post tomorrow with 40 more minimum to go before chopping off the demi color damaged ends.


----------



## xu93texas

Hi ladies, I’m 10 days post.  I found a new stylist and I absolutely love her!  She used Influance lye relaxer on my hair  and I love my pixie cut. No scalp issues, no burns, no issues.  I will probably relax every 10-12 weeks.


----------



## 11228

I am 3 days post. Used Mizani butter blend no lye and it burned my scalp again. I thought the first time was a fluke but I now know the relaxer. I am going back to lineage no lye.


----------



## sunnieb

xu93texas said:


> View attachment 431363 View attachment 431361 Hi ladies, I’m 10 days post.  I found a new stylist and I absolutely love her!  She used Influance lye relaxer on my hair  and I love my pixie cut. No scalp issues, no burns, no issues.  I will probably relax every 10-12 weeks.



Beautiful!


----------



## Royalq

Zero, just touch up this morning. Anyone know how long relaxer can keep when oil has been added to it?


----------



## xu93texas

sunnieb said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you! I’m excited about this new hair journey.


----------



## Sosoothing

Royalq said:


> Zero, just touch up this morning. Anyone know how long relaxer can keep when oil has been added to it?



How often do you relax? I have used left over relaxer before with oil in it. It was 8 to 12 weeks later and it was fine.
I'm open to new info if anyone has any though.


----------



## Royalq

Sosoothing said:


> How often do you relax? I have used left over relaxer before with oil in it. It was 8 to 12 weeks later and it was fine.
> I'm open to new info if anyone has any though.


I plan on relaxing in 12 weeks again.


----------



## sunnieb

8 weeks post today. 

Feel like relaxing next week.   Short hair and newgrowth underneath look crazy on my head!


----------



## Aggie

39 weeks post tomorrow. 39 weeks minimum to go.


----------



## sunnieb

30 minutes post relaxer and feeling wonderful! 

I love seeing my hair getting a lil bit longer with each relaxer.  Definitely going to keep relaxing every 8 weeks or so until I hit full SL.


----------



## Aggie

40 weeks post tomorrow and 38 minimum to go.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Sometime next week I’ll be a month post relaxer. I’ve already got another inch worth of growth. Going to stretch as long as I possibly can, although I say that now and will probably be relaxing as soon as I get another 2 inches of growth because I’ve honestly lost my patience these days concerning dealing with new growth, because now there’s inches and inches worth of straight hair that have endless possibilities of snapping and getting tangled, and I just.....I don’t wanna deal with that for the rest of the year.


----------



## sunnieb

1 week post.   Relaxing again at 8 weeks post.


----------



## Aggie

41 weeks post this weekend coming and 37 or more weeks to go.


----------



## Rozlewis

10 weeks post and 6 more to go.


----------



## sunnieb

2 weeks post.  6 more to go.


----------



## Aggie

42 weeks post tomorrow and has 36 more to go. I may be trimming soon but will only take off 3-4 inches. I won't be doing the big chop just yet. At least, that's my current plan.


----------



## MzSwift

Almost 14 weeks post. I just installed crochet Havana twists yesterday. I plan to keep these in for about 4 weeks. I had the last set in for 4 weeks without even realizing it. Time flies by!

I’ll have to let my hair rest for a few weeks before I even think about relaxing. I think I might flat iron in order to reduce manipulation and stress on my demarcation line.  And then put it up in a few pinned twists.


----------



## LushLox

7 weeks post, will relax at 12 weeks.


----------



## Sanity

14 wks post! 5th week of boxbraids, Planning to redo the perimeter in another 2 weeks and coasting to 22 weeks. ( I am way past due for a touch up!).


----------



## PlanetCybertron

I’ve completely lost count, but I think I’m now almost 2 months post? Dealing with 1.7 inches, nearly 2 inches of new growth, and so far it’s okay. The new growth is eating up my length but on a plus side it’s a heck of a lot easier to Bun up.


----------



## sunnieb

3 weeks post.  5 to go.


----------



## TLC1020

9 weeks post relaxer, not sure if I'm relaxing at 12 weeks this time or waiting longer at 16 weeks ..


----------



## Aggie

43 weeks post and 35 weeks minimum to go before the big chop. I may do a tiny trim leading up to it though.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Made to roughly 2 months. 

Relaxed last night. Went smoothly. 

Now I’m 1 day post


----------



## Aggie

Ladies I couldn't take it anymore, so sorry but I'm officially natural again as of today.

I just cut off all my demi permanent damaged/texlaxed hair myself and it's all uneven. Looks like I have to go to a hair stylist to even it up for me. I only have about 3.5 inches of hair left on my head and I know when I get it evened up, I'll only have about 2.5 inches left. I'm okay with that. 

I'd rather it be all short and healthy again than to have damaged ends hanging on for dear life but look like crap. I will be protective styling with wigs until I get it all back to about 8-10 inches before I will try and bun it again.


----------



## sunnieb

@Aggie  it's about damn time!  

Where da pics at?


----------



## Aggie

sunnieb said:


> @Aggie  it's about damn time!
> 
> Where da pics at?


 I haven't taken any as yet. Waiting for my folks to come home to do that for me now.


----------



## MzSwift

Congratulations @Aggie !! GL to you on your HHJ!


----------



## Aggie

MzSwift said:


> Congratulations @Aggie !! GL to you on your HHJ!


Thanks @MzSwift. I get a new start for what I believe is my 5th time at this.

*Only this time:-*

-I know that I want to remain natural,
-I know that my hair can't handle extreme heat,
-I know that my hair does NOT like demi-permanent coloring, and
-I know that it does not care to be manipulated too much.
-I know that wearing wigs has always been good to my hair over corn rowed hair.
-I know that cones, mineral oils and sulfates don't hurt my hair now that I know to clarify it in a timely manner.
-I know that I don't need to moisturize/seal every day, 1 to 2 times per week is more than enough if needed.
-I know that my fine hair loves and needs protein treatments regularly followed by a moisturizing DC.
-I know that when it grows back again, it will do so fiercely and quickly.


----------



## sunnieb

4 weeks post today. At least 4 more to go, then I'll reassess.

Adding pre-pooing to my regimen has really been beneficial to my hair.   The newgrowth is staying laid after airdrying instead of poking through.

I'll see how it looks as more growth comes in.


----------



## Rozlewis

13 weeks post and planning to texlax tomorrow.


----------



## divachyk

Excellent ladies! Just swinging through my old stomping grounds.


----------



## Destiny9109

I'm 11 weeks post. I'll relax either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## sunnieb

5 weeks post, 3 more to go!


----------



## PlanetCybertron

One week post relaxer. 

Technically I could do with a corrective relaxer, because this time around it really didn’t take too well pretty much all over my head, but I honestly don’t care. My classes have started up and I got a new better paying job, and lately I’ve been forgetting to take my socks off when I get in the shower, let alone try and remember when I should plan another relaxer. More than likely I will probably forget until winter break....

So this will probably end up being a 5+ month stretch.


----------



## Rozlewis

Relaxed Saturday at 13 weeks post.


----------



## MzSwift

16 weeks post, week 3 of this crochet set. I plan to take it down after next week. Wasn’t planning to stop PSing until December but I think I’m going to relax around week 20 or 21 and maybe even length check.  My last semi-check was in January. I don’t think I want to stretch longer than 4 months.


----------



## Destiny9109

I'm finally done with that bucket of Affirm Fiberguard! I don't know what I'll switch to. Off to do research.


----------



## TLC1020

10 weeks post relaxer as of tomorrow..  Not sure when I'm going to relax.. I thought about relaxing at 12 weeks but I haven't made my mind up yet..


----------



## Rozlewis

1 week post and 12 ore to go.


----------



## sunnieb

6 weeks post.   At least 2 more to go.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

2 week’s post. Just about.

Here’s all my new growth I’m working with.
Didn’t really care to measure. I’ll do after about a month.




https://imgflip.com/memegenerator


----------



## xu93texas

I'm still hanging in here. I did get a partial relaxer around my nape and edges on 7/13 at 6 weeks post. I'm currently 9 weeks post for the rest of my hair.  I'm going to try and make it to 13 weeks post before relaxing my whole head of hair.  I will be doing a no-lye relaxer next time because I felt my hair was too straight. I like more texture.


----------



## Aggie

Hi ladies  

Here's my new twa:


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Aggie said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Here's my new twa:



That looks beautiful!


----------



## sunnieb

You and your hair are beautiful! @Aggie 

I'm 7 weeks post.


----------



## MzSwift

Aggie said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Here's my new twa:



Work it, work it!! You look fabulous!


----------



## Rozlewis

Aggie said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Here's my new twa:



You're beautiful!!


----------



## Aggie

Thanks a mil ladies. I felt naked at first but as the days go by, I'm adjusting to the cut more and more. I had a lot of support in here as a texlaxed head. I will miss posting in here.


----------



## Wenbev

9 wks post, got box braids a week and a half ago.  was originally trying to keep them in for 6-8wks, but I'll be happy with 4.


----------



## LushLox

Aggie said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Here's my new twa:



I knew you would look good with a twa and your hair texture looks lovely.

Good luck on your natural hair journey


----------



## Sanity

18 weeks! 3rd week since redoing my perimeter. Change of plans! Relaxing 8/24 that will put me at 20 weeks post!


----------



## Sanity

Aggie said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Here's my new twa:


Beautiful!


----------



## Aggie

LushLox said:


> I knew you would look good with a twa and your hair texture looks lovely.
> 
> Good luck on your natural hair journey





Sanity said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks so much @LushLox and @Sanity .


----------



## sunnieb

8 weeks post. Relaxing this weekend or sooner.


----------



## danysedai

15 weeks, planning on stretching to 6 months.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Little over four weeks post. That is all. Lol


----------



## Rozlewis

4 weeks post and at least 12 more to go.


----------



## TLC1020

13 weeks post relaxer today, and probably will relax Sunday..


----------



## LushLox

Exactly 12 weeks post, I won't have time to relax during the next week, so will relax at 14 weeks during my vacation period.


----------



## Ayesha81

2 months my last relaxer was 6/25 I have major new growth I will relax in 2 weeks


----------



## MzSwift

20 weeks post, not relaxing until November.

Still in five plaits/braids under a wig that I keep on 24/7. I plan to keep up PSing until the week before Halloween when I plan to straighten in order to try out a thermal treatment for 30 days. I think it’s the best way to rest my hair after all of this PSing.

I plan to relax at the end of that experiment. I want to see if it will help me stretch longer and if it will protect my hair by coating it with silk protein. Fingers crossed that I don’t mess up any gains I’m getting from my PSing.

It’s been weird sleeping in a wig but it’s been a great PS session so far. Wrap it up at night, wake up, fluff and go. My hair has been in a full PS since the second week in June. I’m thinking of doing back to back lazy girl crochet sets from Sept to until I straighten in Oct.


----------



## sunnieb

2 hours post and loving it!

Relaxing every 8-9 weeks helps keep me inspired.  I get to see the results of my hard work.


----------



## Sosoothing

MzSwift said:


> 20 weeks post, not relaxing until November.
> 
> Still in five plaits/braids under a wig that I keep on 24/7. I plan to keep up PSing until the week before Halloween when I plan to straighten in order to try out a thermal treatment for 30 days. I think it’s the best way to rest my hair after all of this PSing.
> 
> I plan to relax at the end of that experiment. I want to see if it will help me stretch longer and if it will protect my hair by coating it with silk protein. Fingers crossed that I don’t mess up any gains I’m getting from my PSing.
> 
> It’s been weird sleeping in a wig but it’s been a great PS session so far. Wrap it up at night, wake up, fluff and go. My hair has been in a full PS since the second week in June. I’m thinking of doing back to back lazy girl crochet sets from Sept to until I straighten in Oct.



Like a lacefront wig? I didn't know those could be slept in. This might be another PS I copy from you.. Lol.


----------



## MzSwift

Sosoothing said:


> Like a lacefront wig? I didn't know those could be slept in. This might be another PS I copy from you.. Lol.



Naw, sis, I’m not skilled enough to rock lace fronts yet. Lol.  I’m rocking cheap, curly, synthetic half wigs with a headband. Once it starts to look bad, I’m throwing it out and plopping another one on. Lol. They’re all under $19and I’m getting a lot of wear out of them.  I’m loving it too because lil man isn’t having access to play in and pull on my hair!

Here’s the wig I’m rocking. It hides my lumpy braids well and ensures that my hair is always “done.”


----------



## betteron2day

I relaxed Thursday at 16 weeks post.


----------



## Sanity

A few days from being 20 weeks post, I don't know how to feel.. Boxbraids are still in. Do I really want to deal with all of this new growth?.  If I take my hair down I cannot  relax until next week.. Decisions.. Silk out (I haven't used heat in over a year) or wing it until next week?


----------



## MzSwift

Sanity said:


> A few days from being 20 weeks post, I don't know how to feel.. Boxbraids are still in. Do I really want to deal with all of this new growth?.  If I take my hair down I cannot  relax until next week.. Decisions.. Silk out (I haven't used heat in over a year) or wing it until next week?



I’m actually doing both to rest my hair after braids before relaxing.  I’m doing my wigs first to rest my edges and any sore spots. Then I’m going to straighten to make it easier to relax my new growth and also makes it easier to detangle pre-relaxer.

I’ve also read some old threads where ladies said they get better relaxer results when they blowout or straighten a week or two prior. 

Totally understand what you’re saying about the heat. I haven’t used any since my last length check in January. Whatever you decide, I hope you have made some good progress with your PSing efforts. Don’t forget to share your results with us!


----------



## Sanity

MzSwift said:


> I’m actually doing both to rest my hair after braids before relaxing.  I’m doing my wigs first to rest my edges and any sore spots. Then I’m going to straighten to make it easier to relax my new growth and also makes it easier to detangle pre-relaxer.
> 
> I’ve also read some old threads where ladies said they get better relaxer results when they blowout or straighten a week or two prior.
> 
> Totally understand what you’re saying about the heat. I haven’t used any since my last length check in January. Whatever you decide, I hope you have made some good progress with your PSing efforts. Don’t forget to share your results with us!



Thank you for the advice! I will update with results soon!


----------



## Sanity

Update!! Just a silk press! I went to the local beauty school, between the snagging I am going to have to trim an inch for preventative measures. Also After the first pic I trimmed off 1.5" that were left from my bob cut growing out.


----------



## MzSwift

Sanity said:


> View attachment 434399 Update!! Just a silk press! I went to the local beauty school, between the snagging I am going to have to trim an inch for preventative measures. Also After the first pic I trimmed off 1.5" that were left from my bob cut growing out.



I like!! And it looks thicker in just 4 months! You must be doing something right. KUTGW!


----------



## sunnieb

1 week post and relaxing in 7 weeks.


----------



## CICI24

I'm currently 10 weeks post relaxer. My next relaxer will be October 12th.


----------



## Sanity

MzSwift said:


> I like!! And it looks thicker in just 4 months! You must be doing something right. KUTGW!



Thank you! I don't use direct heat. Finger detangling, Oil treatments and Deep conditioning! Since I've just noticed a set back  , I have to self treat...  I can't wait to see what happens in another 4 months!-.If I don't end up shaving it off.


----------



## LushLox

0 weeks post relaxer; just relaxed today after a 14.5 week stretch and my hair feels great. It looks like I actually retained my growth too.

The 12-14 week mark seems to be the sweet spot for me, so I'll continue you with this.

I've finished my Affirm box set so will have to remember to repurchase.


----------



## Rozlewis

6 weeks post and possibly another 12 weeks to go


----------



## Sanity

3 days post relaxer! 12 weeks to go!


----------



## 11228

I week post after 14 weeks 

Think I am aiming for 12 weeks this time. I love my freshly relaxed hair!


----------



## LushLox

Sanity said:


> 3 days post relaxer! 12 weeks to go!





11228 said:


> I week post after 14 weeks
> 
> Think I am aiming for 12 weeks this time. I love my freshly relaxed hair!



What relaxer did you guys use, just being nosy!


----------



## Sanity

LushLox said:


> What relaxer did you guys use, just being nosy!


I use Ors normal with extra olive oil and jojoba oil mixed in. I also base with DE calm and apply Vaseline/Oil on the relaxed parts of my hair to prevent overlapping.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

A month. And 1 day. Trying to measure so see any length gain, and I legit can’t get a decent measurement from the shrinkage here and there.


----------



## 11228

LushLox said:


> What relaxer did you guys use, just being nosy!



I used a Revlon Lye. Always Lye. My scalp hates me, my hair thanks me. 

They won't let me have it both ways


----------



## VimiJn

11 weeks 3 days post relaxed. 
Next Relaxer is next week.
I'm going to give myself a major trim.


----------



## sunnieb

3 weeks post and relaxing in 5 weeks.


----------



## VimiJn

I'm among friends right? How do you post pictures here? I thought I knew but it's not working .


----------



## 11228

sunnieb said:


> 3 weeks post and relaxing in 5 weeks.



I realize you relax more often than most of us in this thread. I am going to follow your lead. My hair has enough texture that  I can "afford" to relax more often.

I think it is the effect of using lye TBH. My hair dried hair is so "full" you wouldn't know I just relaxed!


----------



## 11228

VimiJn said:


> I'm among friends right? How do you post pictures here? I thought I knew but it's not working .


 
I just use the upload file button.


----------



## sunnieb

VimiJn said:


> I'm among friends right? How do you post pictures here? I thought I knew but it's not working .



Hey friend!

I had the same issue.  Make sure your pics are under 5MB.

I usually have to email my pics to myself in order to resize them, save the resized pic, then it uploads just fine.


----------



## sunnieb

11228 said:


> I realize you relax more often than most of us in this thread. I am going to follow your lead. My hair has enough texture that  I can "afford" to relax more



Yes ma'am!  My hair is too short for long stretches right now.  I'm concentrating on growing, growing, growing! 

I get the standard 1/2" per month, so there's plenty there when I relax at 8 weeks.

Even when I get back to BSL/MBL territory, I won't stretch more than 12 weeks. I believe stretching too long was a contributing factor to my setback.


----------



## LushLox

VimiJn said:


> I'm among friends right? How do you post pictures here? I thought I knew but it's not working .



You'll need to use a photo editor to reduce the size of the pictures as most pictures will be too big for LHCF.


----------



## Sosoothing

sunnieb said:


> Yes ma'am!  My hair is too short for long stretches right now.  I'm concentrating on growing, growing, growing!
> 
> I get the standard 1/2" per month, so there's plenty there when I relax at 8 weeks.
> 
> Even when I get back to BSL/MBL territory, I won't stretch more than 12 weeks. I believe stretching too long was a contributing factor to my setback.



Yes, yes and yes 
The first time I made it to MBL effortlessly I relaxed every 8 weeks without fail. I was single at the time Lol.
The only reason I go longer now is because I don't have the time I used to with little ones needing attention. But that is changing this week. I will be getting back to my 8 week schedule again.
After 8 weeks my hair starts to break at the demarcation line unless I don't manipulate it even a bit.


----------



## GraceandJoy

11228 said:


> I used a Revlon Lye. Always Lye. My scalp hates me, my hair thanks me.
> 
> They won't let me have it both ways


Cool.  I also use Revlon to relax; been using it since the 90s.  The only difference is that I switched from regular to mild strength.  The mild works great for my texlaxed approach.  I'll probably use Revlon until they discontinue it.


----------



## sunnieb

Sosoothing said:


> Yes, yes and yes
> The first time I made it to MBL effortlessly I relaxed every 8 weeks without fail. I was single at the time Lol.
> The only reason I go longer now is because I don't have the time I used to with little ones needing attention. But that is changing this week. I will be getting back to my 8 week schedule again.
> After 8 weeks my hair starts to break at the demarcation line unless I don't manipulate it even a bit.



Time is definitely at a premium when you have little ones!  I remember those days. 

Now my "baby" is 17 and driving, so I have lots more time in the evening to workout, do my hair, work, sleep (  ), whatever.


----------



## Royalq

11228 said:


> I used a Revlon Lye. Always Lye. My scalp hates me, my hair thanks me.
> 
> They won't let me have it both ways


 I'm telling you. Lye is something else but my hair is nice. I just relaxed today and it really got me thinking about going back to box relaxers cause this burning....


----------



## sunnieb

4 weeks post and 4 to go!


----------



## VimiJn

Touched up this morning. And trimmed. I  really wish I had a stylish I could trust. I hate retouching my hair.


----------



## Sosoothing

12 weeks post. 
Will relax any day now. Doing an Aphogee protein treatment first this week.


----------



## Sosoothing

VimiJn said:


> Touched up this morning. And trimmed. I  really wish I had a stylish I could trust. I hate retouching my hair.



How come? Do you not like the results? Or is it the process?


----------



## VimiJn

Sosoothing said:


> How come? Do you not like the results? Or is it the process?


The process. Not being able to see the back. My arms getting tired. Taking 30 mins instead of 20. I miss the days of sitting in  a chair but I wont even let the nostalgia get to me because it comes with a whole set of other problems. So I just keep on doing what I'm doing.


----------



## Sosoothing

VimiJn said:


> The process. Not being able to see the back. My arms getting tired. Taking 30 mins instead of 20. I miss the days of sitting in  a chair but I wont even let the nostalgia get to me because it comes with a whole set of other problems. So I just keep on doing what I'm doing.



I understand. Recently, I sort of dread relaxer days myself . Plus I have to wait until DH is home to watch the children or have my nieces come and babysit. Unfortunately I don't trust anyone to treat my hair with care the way I do.
But once I get started, I cruise right through.


----------



## MzSwift

VimiJn said:


> The process. Not being able to see the back. My arms getting tired. Taking 30 mins instead of 20. I miss the days of sitting in  a chair but I wont even let the nostalgia get to me because it comes with a whole set of other problems. So I just keep on doing what I'm doing.



Have you tried pre-parting your hair into twists the night before? I learned it from @sunnieb and it has changed my life! Even when I stretch for 7-8 months, the relaxing process is so much faster! 

Like this:
View media item 129631View media item 129761
I’ve even done it a few days prior and just rocked a wig or scarf until my relaxer day.


----------



## VimiJn

MzSwift said:


> Have you tried pre-parting your hair into twists the night before? I learned it from @sunnieb and it has changed my life! Even when I stretch for 7-8 months, the relaxing process is so much faster!
> 
> Like this:
> View media item 129631View media item 129761
> I’ve even done it a few days prior and just rocked a wig or scarf until my relaxer day.


I've done that inconsistently. I should adapt the method  permanently. Never that many parts though. That looks awesome. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## MzSwift

24 weeks post.  
Still can’t decide what to do with this hair next. Coming up on 4 weeks in this crochet style and it’s time to take it down. 

I was going to try out this CHI thermal system I bought but my new puppy keeps chewing on my hair and my son’s locs. I think I want to wait until he gets older. Then I’ll texlax and use the CHI system to rock straight hair for 4 weeks or so.

So back under some sort of full PS, probably braids under a wig. I need fuss-free hair right now.


----------



## Aggie

Hi ladies 

September 17th this year made exactly one year since my last texlaxer. I know it doesn't matter now since I'm natural but I just had to memorialize that somewhere and this is a better place than any to do that 

Carry on...


----------



## GraceandJoy

MzSwift said:


> Have you tried pre-parting your hair into twists the night before? I learned it from @sunnieb and it has changed my life! Even when I stretch for 7-8 months, the relaxing process is so much faster!



Yes, pre-parting my hair was a game changer for me too.  My hair doesn't get all tangled during the relaxing process.  Tangles and relaxer are a set-back waiting to happen, in my opinion.  I can apply relaxer to my entire head in 12 minutes.  Before pre-parting, that just didn't happen.  Right now I'm not twisting my hair....may need to do that too.  @MzSwift, how long does it take you to untwist your hair? Thanks in advance .


----------



## sunnieb

If you ain't pre-parting before relaxing, you missing out!  It took me about an hour to part, oil,  and twist all my hair, but it was so worth it.

I don't have to pre-part my currently short hair, but I will be back to parting in a year or so.

Here's how my twists used to look:


----------



## 11228

sunnieb said:


> If you ain't pre-parting before relaxing, you missing out!  It took me about an hour to part, oil,  and twist all my hair, but it was so worth it.
> 
> I don't have to pre-part my currently short hair, but I will be back to parting in a year or so.
> 
> Here's how my twists used to look:
> View attachment 435731



You guys are such neat braiders!


----------



## sunnieb

5 weeks post and 3 to go.


----------



## Rozlewis

9 weeks post and 8 more to go.


----------



## MzSwift

GraceandJoy said:


> Yes, pre-parting my hair was a game changer for me too.  My hair doesn't get all tangled during the relaxing process.  Tangles and relaxer are a set-back waiting to happen, in my opinion.  I can apply relaxer to my entire head in 12 minutes.  Before pre-parting, that just didn't happen.  Right now I'm not twisting my hair....may need to do that too.  @MzSwift, how long does it take you to untwist your hair? Thanks in advance .



I untwist under the running water while rinsing out my first neutralizer in the sink.  It usually takes less than a minute to untwist!


----------



## GraceandJoy

MzSwift said:


> I untwist under the running water while rinsing out my first neutralizer in the sink.  It usually takes less than a minute to untwist!



Sounds easy enough .  Thank you!


----------



## MzSwift

One day post!

I straightened afterwards, which I hate doing bc of the fresh relaxer smell. But I feel like the flat ironing process helps give me straighter results even though I texlax.  I put it in a ponytail and got a compliment on my hair when I picked up groceries. She made my day!


----------



## Sosoothing

MzSwift said:


> One day post!
> 
> I straightened afterwards, which I hate doing bc of the fresh relaxer smell. But I feel like the flat ironing process helps give me straighter results even though I texlax.  I put it in a ponytail and got a compliment on my hair when I picked up groceries. She made my day!



Oo..nice! How long is it now?


----------



## Sosoothing

I relaxed on Tuesday so I'm 3 days post. Relaxing again late November or December.


----------



## MzSwift

Sosoothing said:


> Oo..nice! How long is it now?


 
I haven’t done a real length check on purpose. Lol. I believe my ponytail which is placed slightly above ear level goes down to about the bottom of my shoulder blade, not quite BSB. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## sunnieb

6 weeks post today. 

Glad I post in here because I seriously thought I was 7 weeks post based on my newgrowth. 

Guess I have 2 more weeks instead of 1.


----------



## sunnieb

Just realized we hit over 5k posts in this thread!

Yay!

Don't y'all ever think that 'nobody relaxes anymore' or 'relaxed hair is over'! 

We still  here dammit!!!


----------



## sunnieb

7 weeks post today and relaxing this Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Sosoothing

sunnieb said:


> 7 weeks post today and relaxing this Friday or Saturday.



These weeks really go by. It seems like you just relaxed last week, but it's almost 8 weeks later lol.


----------



## sunnieb

Sosoothing said:


> These weeks really go by. It seems like you just relaxed last week, but it's almost 8 weeks later lol.



I know!

That's why I keep track of my weeks in here.


----------



## Rozlewis

11 weeks post and will be relaxed in two more weeks. I was going to stretch longer but 13 weeks is good.


----------



## sunnieb

Relaxing tomorrow or Saturday.   Here's what 8 weeks of newgrowth looks like on me:


----------



## VimiJn

sunnieb said:


> If you ain't pre-parting before relaxing, you missing out!  It took me about an hour to part, oil,  and twist all my hair, but it was so worth it.
> 
> I don't have to pre-part my currently short hair, but I will be back to parting in a year or so.
> 
> Here's how my twists used to look:
> View attachment 435731


The parts/twists are small enough to leave in while you apply the relaxer right?


----------



## sunnieb

VimiJn said:


> The parts/twists are small enough to leave in while you apply the relaxer right?



Yep!

I just lift each twist, and apply relaxer in between.


----------



## MzSwift

Wow, I can't believe I'm already 2.5 weeks post.  I put my hair into mini braids last night. I plan to relax at the end of December.  I think I'm going to stay between 12-16 week stretches and reassess once my hair is longer.


----------



## sunnieb

Soooooo, I laid out all my relaxer supplies yesterday and then lost my relaxer energy. 

I know I'm doing it today because I'm not going another week with my buns looking all bumpy with newgrowth.

About to get my workout in so my scalp will be dry this afternoon.


----------



## sunnieb

1 day post!


----------



## Rozlewis

@sunnieb I'm jealous. I am relaxing on Friday and can't wait.


----------



## sunnieb

1 week post as of yesterday!


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Almost 3 months? According to my last post. I straight up forgot. Just gonna keep forgetting. For now at least.

Probably going to regret stretching for this long, but I’d like to see a bit of a surprise in length come relaxer time.


----------



## Rozlewis

1 week post.


----------



## sunnieb

2 weeks post. 

6 weeks until my final relaxer of the year.


----------



## Sanity

1 hour post! Made it to 10 weeks. Deep conditioning at the moment. Next relaxer is planned for 1/24/19


----------



## 11228

Pre-parted my hair and detangled the night before touch - up tomorrow at 11 weeks post.


----------



## 11228

sunnieb said:


> If you ain't pre-parting before relaxing, you missing out!  It took me about an hour to part, oil,  and twist all my hair, but it was so worth it.
> 
> I don't have to pre-part my currently short hair, but I will be back to parting in a year or so.
> 
> Here's how my twists used to look:
> View attachment 435731



My pre-part inspiration right here


----------



## sunnieb

11228 said:


> My pre-part inspiration right here



I wish I could remember the member who told me about this!  She changed my self-relaxing life!


----------



## LushLox

Rozlewis said:


> 1 week post.



Roz have you received your Airwrap yet? I ordered mine, I should be getting it by Tuesday. Call me crazy lol


----------



## LushLox

10 weeks post. I’ll try and get through November but I’m not forcing it.

I need to buy another Affirm relaxer set as I’ve run out.


----------



## sunnieb

3 weeks post and relaxing in 5 weeks.


----------



## Sosoothing

6 weeks post. 
Anywhere from 2 to 6 more weeks to go.


----------



## Rozlewis

LushLox said:


> Roz have you received your Airwrap yet? I ordered mine, I should be getting it by Tuesday. Call me crazy lol



@LushLox I ordered through QVC and now I am on the waitlist so it has not shipped yet. If it does not ship within 45 days they will cancel my order and I will order directly from Dyson. QVC has 6 easy pays so it made the cost more palatable.


----------



## LushLox

Rozlewis said:


> @LushLox I ordered through QVC and now I am on the waitlist so it has not shipped yet. If it does not ship within 45 days they will cancel my order and I will order directly from Dyson. QVC has 6 easy pays so it made the cost more palatable.



I bought via UK QVC, we only get four easy pays though.

I will just try it right through November and December, if I don’t like every aspect of it I will return it in January.


----------



## Rozlewis

LushLox said:


> I bought via UK QVC, we only get four easy pays though.
> 
> I will just try it right through November and December, if I don’t like every aspect of it I will return it in January.



I can't wait to hear your thoughts on it. I am also researching the RevAir. It looks tempting.


----------



## secretdiamond

I'm 3.5 weeks post


----------



## Ayesha81

My hair was looking dull so I clarified this weekend with Redken cleansing cream clarifying shampoo. I let the 2nd lather sit in my hair while I showered then conditioned with Biolage conditioning balm. My hair is shiny soft and full of body.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair

1.5 weeks post.


----------



## MzSwift

Wow! Six weeks post already! The time sure has flown by. I plan to relax at the end of December.


----------



## BrEE

Last relaxer was in June. Revair has been awesome in helping me stretch.


----------



## Rozlewis

BrEE said:


> Last relaxer was in June. Revair has been awesome in helping me stretch.



@BrEE Can you give a review? How often do you use it?


----------



## BrEE

Rozlewis said:


> @BrEE Can you give a review? How often do you use it?



Drying my hair takes 15-20 minutes instead of an hour now. It's such an easy process. Just section it in big chunks and put it into the contraption. I can tell it's much healthier than using a blow dryer because my hair doesn't feel hot to touch afterwards. And it stretches the new growth. So, it's like doing a blowout without the damage and all the time it normally takes. 

This is my second time using it. I usually wash my hair once a week but would slack sometimes because drying my hair under my pibbs would take too long and air drying would get my pillows and clothing wet. Revair is a nice alternative


----------



## Royalq

MzSwift said:


> Have you tried pre-parting your hair into twists the night before? I learned it from @sunnieb and it has changed my life! Even when I stretch for 7-8 months, the relaxing process is so much faster!
> 
> Like this:
> View media item 129631View media item 129761
> I’ve even done it a few days prior and just rocked a wig or scarf until my relaxer day.


Maybe I should try this. I think I do my parts too skinny for fear of missing a spot. My touch up days are such a chore. I'm really debating about letting a stylist do it.


----------



## sunnieb

4 weeks post today.


----------



## MzSwift

Royalq said:


> Maybe I should try this. I think I do my parts too skinny for fear of missing a spot. My touch up days are such a chore. I'm really debating about letting a stylist do it.



You should totally try it! You can part as small or as big as you want.

I’ll be honest, the pre-parting takes longer than the actual relaxing process. But that’s because I’m finger detangling, basing my scalp and pre-treating my hair with conditioner, oil and vaseline before twisting. It’s so worth it though because I’m better able to control my relaxer process (super quick application, how long I process and smoothing) and get the results I want. Anyway, I just sit on the couch and catch up on a show while I do it. 

Some ladies just apply the protection treatment over the hair after it has been twisted. Some don’t use a treatment at all. Do whatever feels most comfortable for you. GL!


----------



## LushLox

Rozlewis said:


> I can't wait to hear your thoughts on it. I am also researching the RevAir. It looks tempting.



*Dyson Airwrap*

As you would expect of a premium tool of this price range it is beautifully presented, as well as the tools themselves, high quality materials.

The base where the handle is, is surprisingly lightweight, I was concerned initially that it may be cumbersome to hold, but no it was very easy to use in that respect.

The brush: I got the Smooth and Control kit and the brush does feel quite firm it will really smooth out textured hair quite nicely without the high heat. If I choose to keep the set, I may buy the softer bristle brush which is available to buy separately but I just think it will be more gentle on my fine hair strands. It’s not going to give you flat iron results but it really does seem to smooth the hair strand down and minimise frizz.

The curling barrels: I only used the the smaller size and I found the immediate observations:-

It feels quite hot on the scalp, certainly using it at the higher heat level which for black hair you would need to, I would think, but in doing so, it is going to feel uncomfortable at times on the scalp. I notice no one mentions this in any of the demonstrations lol. They’ll be a lot of people returning the item just for this alone but I can manage it okay.

Because it blows so much hot air it’s important (in my opinion) that a) you section the hair before curling and b) you pin up each curl as you make your curl, otherwise you’re just going to make a mess of your freshly curled hair.

The curling barrels are not going to maintain a curl on highly textured hair, it's just not.

On my 10 week post hair this didn’t look that great, my hair however, was soft, silky and volumised but the curls didn’t hold that well but I will try it a few more times before I make up my mind.

In conclusion this Airwrap is going to take a lot of trial and error before you can perfect the look. I think it will look really nice on hair from 0-8 weeks post, but what about the rest of the time?

I love the volume it gives my hair, it does make your hair look like you went into a salon for a professional blow dry. But I'm not sure it's enough, I'll be using it on my freshly relaxed hair and checking the difference.


----------



## sunnieb

Been sick again for the last week! 

5 weeks post today and my hair is hanging on.  I don't think I have the energy to dc tonight, but I'll cowash to stay on track.


----------



## CICI24

I'm 2 days post relaxer and I switched to a no-lye relaxer.


----------



## outspokenwallflower

Almost 2 weeks post (Nov 8th).


----------



## LushLox

0 days post. Just finished my touch up earlier after 12 weeks.

Affirm relaxer still doing the business for me.


----------



## Sosoothing

9 weeks post. Any day now. Bought relaxer yesterday. I will be using Motions mild lye for the very first time.


----------



## sunnieb

6 weeks post, relaxing in 2 weeks. 

Just in time for a year end growth pic.

Oh!  Don't forget that I'm starting an end of year relaxed picture thread on (or around) December 1st.  The rules will be that every post MUST have a pic of your relaxed hair from 2018.

I'll ask the mods to close it on January 1st.  Hope everyone joins in!


----------



## Sosoothing

2 days post. 
Motions lye relaxer in mild strength is definitely a keeper.
This is the first time I have come across it in a hair store. But I think I haven't been paying attention.


----------



## MzSwift

Sosoothing said:


> 2 days post.
> Motions lye relaxer in mild strength is definitely a keeper.
> This is the first time I have come across it in a hair store. But I think I haven't been paying attention.



Yay! What made you try a new relaxer? Also I hope that frustrating detangling session turned out okay. Meaning, no snip snip. Lol


----------



## nerdography

Yesterday made me one week post relaxer. I’m still really happy with the results. My hair is soft and manageable. 

My plan is to get a touch up in another 11 weeks. I’m trying to decide if I want to it myself or if I want to got back to the stylist who did my hair.


----------



## Sosoothing

MzSwift said:


> Yay! What made you try a new relaxer? Also I hope that frustrating detangling session turned out okay. Meaning, no snip snip. Lol



I have always wanted to try a mild lye relaxer. I seem to have no problems finding lye relaxers in regular strength. I add oil to them to make them "weaker". With mild, I use as is. 

About the detangling 
I did end up cutting maybe 3 inches. It's about BSL/MBL.
And of course that did nothing for my Pp shedding. I just have to wait it out. It's much better though.


----------



## Rozlewis

6 weeks post, but I will try to stretch to 17 weeks.


----------



## sunnieb

7 weeks post today. Plan to relax on Friday since we have a busy weekend coming up.


----------



## Evolving78

A week post?
3-4 weeks for perimeter and 6 weeks for the top and front. I plan on getting a trim in a month to keep my shape.


----------



## quirkydimples

I thought I was going to transition. Can’t remember my last relaxer, but I’ve come to the conclusion (for the millionth time) that I prefer my hair straight. Now I have to wait a little to relax since I just washed my hair last night. I think I’ll relax Wednesday after work and get a trim that night, too...or a bob.


----------



## sunnieb

1 hour post! 

I'm loving relaxing every 8 weeks.  I stay inspired to keep up with my healthy hair practices since I see the growth results every two months.


----------



## LushLox

quirkydimples said:


> I thought I was going to transition. Can’t remember my last relaxer, but I’ve come to the conclusion (for the millionth time) that I prefer my hair straight. Now I have to wait a little to relax since I just washed my hair last night. I think I’ll relax Wednesday after work and get a trim that night, too...or a bob.



They say that you shouldn’t relax after just watching your hair but I’ve done this many times (normally the day before). Without problem. I like doing this because the new growth is so soft and manageable at this stage.


----------



## quirkydimples

LushLox said:


> They say that you shouldn’t relax after just watching your hair but I’ve done this many times (normally the day before). Without problem. I like doing this because the new growth is so soft and manageable at this stage.


I’m so wishy washy. After getting my DevaCurl stuff I’ve been able to deal with my two textures and am backing away from the relaxer.


----------



## sunnieb

One week down, 7 to go.


----------



## Rozlewis

8 weeks post and pushing for 9 more.


----------



## MzSwift

11.5 weeks post. I plan to relax next Sunday or on Christmas morning. I’ll be between 12.5 and 13 weeks.  This will be the shortest stretch I’ve had since I first texlaxed about 4.5 years ago.

Very interested to see my EOTY pic to compare to my January pic. I sure hope I’ve made decent progress...


----------



## Royalq

Plan to relax tomorrow. I picked up ORS lye in regular since they had no mild. I was originally after silk elements mild but they didn't carry mild then I read that silk elements relaxer was causing thinning hair. Got a 16oz tub for like 7 bucks.
Im leaving mizani alone because it's too expensive, hard to find, and burns my scalp. I'm hoping I'll like this one.


----------



## sunnieb

2 weeks post today.  Relaxing in 6 weeks. 

Don't forget to post your 2018 hair pics in our year end thread.  I'm closing it on January 1st.


----------



## VimiJn

Relaxing my hair tonight. There,  I said it so I can't back out 
I prepared my hair yesterday by pre parting and putting oil on the ends.


----------



## Rozlewis

9 weeks post. Stretching for another 8 weeks. I will post year-end pictures on 12/31.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair

Royalq said:


> Plan to relax tomorrow. I picked up ORS lye in regular since they had no mild. I was originally after silk elements mild but they didn't carry mild then I read that silk elements relaxer was causing thinning hair. Got a 16oz tub for like 7 bucks.
> Im leaving mizani alone because it's too expensive, hard to find, and burns my scalp. I'm hoping I'll like this one.



How did you like the ORS lye normal relaxer?


----------



## Royalq

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> How did you like the ORS lye normal relaxer?


It's was just okay. Got the job done, minimal burning, straightened really well. I blowdried and flat ironed my hair afterwards and it feel a bit dry now. Mizani butter blends left my hair softer but it burned like nobodies business.


----------



## VimiJn

Done! I relaxed at 2 days shy of 13 weeks.
I used the pre-part method thanks to @sunnieb  and @MzSwift  for pictures of the method.
It was a much better  application and I know what to do differently next time. I still hate that I have to do it myself. But this went much better than the past.
I did the mid step protein step too.
Sitting under the dryer with moisturizing conditioner in my hair.
Relaxer- Design essentials
Mid step protein- nexus emergencee
Moisturizing conditioner- nexus humectress


----------



## MzSwift

I’m supposed to relax this Sunday. I was actually gonna do it on Christmas day since we have already had our Christmas. But my hair is actually doing very well and I don’t want to throw it off with a permanent chemical process right now. I try to listen to my hair instead of following a schedule

What I think I will do is try this CHI thermal keratin in order to do my EOTY length check pics with stretched roots. Then I will probably relax on January.


----------



## VimiJn

MzSwift said:


> I’m supposed to relax this Sunday. I was actually gonna do it on Christmas day since we have already had our Christmas. But my hair is actually doing very well and I don’t want to throw it off with a permanent chemical process right now. I try to listen to my hair instead of following a schedule
> 
> What I think I will do is try this CHI thermal keratin in order to do my EOTY length check pics with stretched roots. Then I will probably relax on January.



You mentioned in the past that you put your hair in mini twists without added hair. Would you say that the texture of your hair contributes to the success of this method ? I am wondering if it would work on bone straight hair.
Do you happen to have pictures? 
Tia


----------



## MzSwift

VimiJn said:


> You mentioned in the past that you put your hair in mini twists without added hair. Would you say that the texture of your hair contributes to the success of this method ? I am wondering if it would work on bone straight hair.
> Do you happen to have pictures?
> Tia



It’s crazy because when I was natural, my mini twists would unravel so I suck w mini braids instead. I’m not sure why they seem to stay better now on texlaxed hair.  I usually start my twists as mini braids and then begin twisting the rest of the way after a few rotations. I hope that makes sense, Lol. 

I was in a mini braid challenge w a relaxed lady when I was natural and she did braids on her bone straight hair since the twists wouldn’t stay. That might be a better option if twists wont stay. I keep them in for 4-8 weeks and redo them one by one every 3-4 weeks. I think that’s what contributes the most to retention for me, both natural and relaxed. 

OK, pitchas! Lol

View media item 129811View media item 129813
I’ve done them super tiny too and loved it. But I was trying to see if I could loc them that way.
View media item 128815View media item 128817


----------



## VimiJn

Where is the love button?  Those are so cute! The sizes of the ones from April are fiyah and so neat. How often would you wash them?


----------



## MzSwift

VimiJn said:


> Where is the love button?  Those are so cute! The sizes of the ones from April are fiyah and so neat. How often would you wash them?



Lol, aww. 
Girl, they make me so hair lazy! In the shower I just water rinse or cowash, then slather on conditioner and throw them into a ponytail. Then I finish my shower and go on about my day. Once or twice a week I’ll wash with shampoo instead of cowashing. It is a way for me to PS while simultaneously enjoying my length. 

I hope it works out for you if you try it! Oh, I like it better when they’re not so neat, they look scalpy on me. But if you prefer neat ones, you could probably just wash weekly or biweekly and use a moisturizing spray throughout the week. Or you can just redo the front half every couple of weeks. HTH!


----------



## Aggie

66.5 weeks post my last texlaxer as of today. Still keeping track


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair

9 weeks post. Plan to relax this weekend with Ors lye in normal


----------



## sunnieb

3 weeks post today and still cruising along. 

@MzSwift love those twists!

@VimiJn We have the exact same relaxer day routine!


----------



## 5_Years_To_WL

58 weeks post (with nothing to show for it), set to relax in two weeks but still debating salon or self relaxing and which relaxer to use.


----------



## nicki6

I will be 12 weeks post Friday. 

I’m going to the salon because I just don’t want to tackle it myself. She uses Affirm.


----------



## MzSwift

14 weeks post.  I'm not sure whether I want to relax or just go right into PSing.

The ONLY reason I would relax is to have a good starting point to properly gauge my progress.  But then I'm stuck with loose hair. And there is too much going on right now to be worried about my hair.  

I'm tempted to push on and relax sometime in April when the weather changes.  But then, at the EOTY I'll only have a comparison from April to use.  Hmm.


----------



## nerdography

I’m currently 7 weeks post, and plan on stretching another five weeks.

And I’ve finally decided that I will self relax when the time comes. Now, I just need to decide which relaxer I’m going to use, and gather the supplies I need.


----------



## sunnieb

4 weeks post and 4 to go.


----------



## Prisangela

I lost count but if I guess i'm maybe 18 weeks post. I really should do a touch up but im going to stretch till april so I can have a fresh relaxer for my birthday and also finally get a proper trim. 

this is me currently (after two rounds of PP shedding)


----------



## sunnieb

5 weeks post and relaxing in 3 weeks.

@Prisangela look at all that hair! Gorgeous, especially after shedding.


----------



## Rozlewis

12 weeks post and 5 more to go.


----------



## Prisangela

sunnieb said:


> 5 weeks post and relaxing in 3 weeks.
> 
> @Prisangela look at all that hair! Gorgeous, especially after shedding.


Im even surprise I have hair on my head tbh. Hopefully I can get some fullness back like when my hair was in its prime in 2011.


----------



## MzSwift

Prisangela said:


> Im even surprise I have hair on my head tbh. Hopefully I can get some fullness back like when my hair was in its prime in 2011.



You can do it!!


----------



## Prisangela

MzSwift said:


> You can do it!!


thank you! these challenges are going to keep me accountable I need this.


----------



## sunnieb

6 weeks post today.  Relaxing in 2 weeks!


----------



## Rozlewis

13 weeks post 4 more to go.


----------



## Wenbev

Four weeks post and four to six weeks to go


----------



## Prisangela

I’m 20 weeks, not sure I can take it anymore as I can hardly comb through this new growth. I may relax this week


----------



## MzSwift

17 weeks post tomorrow. 
Still planning to stretch until April. I just don’t have the time or energy to deal with loose hair at this point so it’s staying in simple cornrows that I bun or throw a wig over.


----------



## MzSwift

Whoa!!  @sunnieb , I can’t find the other, general Relaxed Hair Thread! I feel really crazy right now. Lol. Are you able to find it? I went back 10 pages and did a forum search. I will use my bookmarked page to bump it but I want to make sure I’m not crazy first. Lol


----------



## Prisangela

I washed and am currently DC'ing with CON argan oil strengthening hair mask after using the same lines conditioning treatment and my NG feels like butter, I may make it april after all. I may have to start co washing mid way through the week to get by


----------



## sunnieb

@MzSwift here it is!

Relaxed Hair Thread


----------



## Rozlewis

14 weeks - 3 more to go and I cannot wait but this RevAir is the real MVP.


----------



## sunnieb

7 weeks post today.  Relaxing next weekend!


----------



## sunnieb

8 weeks post today. Relaxing tomorrow.


----------



## Rozlewis

15 weeks post and 2 more to go


----------



## Sosoothing

5 weeks post. 
Just put in box braids. Not sure when I'm relaxing next but I'm aiming for 12 weeks post.


----------



## outspokenwallflower

0 weeks; countdown to April 26th.


----------



## Sanity

13 weeks post! I am 1 week past due for a relaxer, So I've just installed boxbraids to help stretch. These should last me until mid March. I will be 21 weeks when I relax again.


----------



## LushLox

10 weeks post, I'm going to touch up at 13 weeks.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

I think about a month? Idk. I keep losing track lol


----------



## Prisangela

Im 5 days post relaxer, I couldn't take it anymore and finally got a trim next relaxer is scheduled in 11 weeks 2 days


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair

I am 5 weeks post relaxer. Depending on the amount of new growth I have another 5-7 weeks until my next touch up.


----------



## outspokenwallflower

Hey everyone, another question; how soon after a relaxer would you say its okay/a good idea to do a heavy protein treatment (e.g. Dudleys drc 28, nexxus emergencee, aphogee 2 step etc)?


----------



## sunnieb

@Prisangela love your hair and trim!

@outspokenwallflower I usually wait a week or two.  No set time really. 

I'm about an hour post.  Dc'ing now.  

I'll post pics on Fotki soon.


----------



## Prisangela

outspokenwallflower said:


> Hey everyone, another question; how soon after a relaxer would you say its okay/a good idea to do a heavy protein treatment (e.g. Dudleys drc 28, nexxus emergencee, aphogee 2 step etc)?


I do a midstep protein treatment right after relaxing usually aphogee two step if I have the time, if not 2 minute keratin


----------



## Rozlewis

16 weeks post relaxer and only 1 week to go.


----------



## weavepat

7 weeks post. I originally planned to stretch for 4 to 6 months, but I left my roots considerably more under-processed than my length. I think I'll stretch for 12 weeks, and once the length and roots are similar I'll be able to have longer stretches.


----------



## sunnieb

1 week post and 7 weeks to go.


----------



## sunnieb

2 weeks post and 6 weeks to go!


----------



## Rozlewis

2 days post, 17 more to go.


----------



## LushLox

outspokenwallflower said:


> Hey everyone, another question; how soon after a relaxer would you say its okay/a good idea to do a heavy protein treatment (e.g. Dudleys drc 28, nexxus emergencee, aphogee 2 step etc)?



If it's a heavy protein I wouldn't even consider using it before two weeks post and I normally wait quite a bit longer. The medium strength protein used at the point of relaxer is fine for me.


----------



## LushLox

Just finished relaxing, 12/13 weeks really is the sweet spot for me. I had a lot of NG but manageable.

Just conditioning now. I’m going to do a fairly heavy moisture and seal then flexi rod.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair

I am 8 weeks post relaxer. Will relax in 4 weeks if I fix this breakage problem from protein overload


----------



## MzSwift

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> I am 8 weeks post relaxer. Will relax in 4 weeks if I fix this breakage problem from protein overload



GL sis. Keep babying your hair, you can do it. When I need extra moisture, I add a tbsp of salt and sometimes a few squirts of honey into my DC. Salt makes my hair feel like butter!


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair

MzSwift said:


> GL sis. Keep babying your hair, you can do it. When I need extra moisture, I add a tbsp of salt and sometimes a few squirts of honey into my DC. Salt makes my hair feel like butter!


Thx I will try this on my next DC day.


----------



## sunnieb

3 weeks post, 5 weeks to go


----------



## secretdiamond

LushLox said:


> *If it's a heavy protein I wouldn't even consider using it before two weeks post* and I normally wait quite a bit longer. The medium strength protein used at the point of relaxer is fine for me.


May I ask why?  Don't know if I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## LushLox

secretdiamond said:


> May I ask why?  Don't know if I'm doing something wrong.



I just don't think it's necessary for me. I personally feel that the strong proteins are just a bit too strong for me to use at that point in a relaxer process, the mid strength proteins are fine and do the job.

Like anything though, if it works for you continue to do it. If it's not broke and all that...


----------



## Sanity

17 weeks post! Boxbraids are still in! It's time for me to redo the perimeter! I am hoping to retain 3" before relaxing at 21 weeks 3/29.


----------



## VimiJn

9 weeks post and sitting here with 4 day pre relaxer twists on my head. #ugh

Eta: half day post relaxer 
Same routine. Same products.


----------



## sunnieb

Halfway there!

4 weeks post and 4 to go.


----------



## Aggie

76 weeks post today. I'll probably stop posting here at 104 weeks (2 years). So I have 28 weeks to go before I will officially say I'm completely natural


----------



## sunnieb

@Aggie this is why I started this thread! 

Ladies were posting that they're 300 weeks post and stuff!  I'm like girl you natural!

I'm 5 weeks post with 3 to go.


----------



## Rozlewis

3 weeks and 14 more to go.


----------



## Aggie

sunnieb said:


> @Aggie this is why I started this thread!
> 
> *Ladies were posting that they're 300 weeks post and stuff!  I'm like girl you natural!*
> 
> I'm 5 weeks post with 3 to go.



 300 weeks post - too funny.


----------



## Aggie

^^^ On that note - 77 weeks and counting . 27 to go.


----------



## nerdography

I am 16 weeks post and I’ll be relaxing tomorrow with ORS no-lye normal.


----------



## Aggie

Tomorrow I will be 78 weeks, ie 18 months post exactly. 6 more months to go


----------



## sunnieb

6 weeks post and 2 weeks to go....


----------



## Celestialx

I'll be exactly 10 weeks post on Wednesday. I _really_ want to do another 16 week stretch, but this breakage is starting to get on my nerves. 

I might try a hard protein treatment (I've been eyeing the Joico K-Pak Deep Penetrating since Aphogee 2-Step was pretty useless for me in January) next Saturday/Sunday and see if that helps. But if not, I'll probably book an appointment with my stylist at either 12 or 13 weeks.


----------



## MzSwift

15 minutes post.  Would have been 25 weeks post tomorrow.
Sitting now with ACV and neutralizing shampoo on my hair.
Did a lot of things differently.  My scalp is actually tingling this time as I didn't base with Vaseline.  I used Blue Magic grease and EVOO instead.  Fortunately, I texlax so I rinsed almost as soon as I finished applying.

Did a protein tx yesterday.  So my hair felt very strong.  I didn't do a mid step protein but I plan to follow up my neutralizing with Joico K-pak reconstructor.  I also plan to airdry, blowout, flat iron and trim.  Hopefully I can get some good pix.  But if they make me look fat, I'm not posting them. Lol


----------



## Sosoothing

MzSwift said:


> 15 minutes post.  Would have been 25 weeks post tomorrow.
> Sitting now with ACV and neutralizing shampoo on my hair.
> Did a lot of things differently.  My scalp is actually tingling this time as I didn't base with Vaseline.  I used Blue Magic grease and EVOO instead.  Fortunately, I texlax so I rinsed almost as soon as I finished applying.
> 
> Did a protein tx yesterday.  So my hair felt very strong.  I didn't do a mid step protein but I plan to follow up my neutralizing with Joico K-pak reconstructor.  I also plan to airdry, blowout, flat iron and trim.  Hopefully I can get some good pix.  *But if they make me look fat, I'm not posting them. Lol*



Oh no. You better post those pics!


----------



## MzSwift

Sosoothing said:


> Oh no. You better post those pics!



Lol, yes ma’am.
They’re nothing special because I’m not straightening today. I will post some better ones once I straighten in a couple of weeks.

Here’s today post texlax, getting ready to airdry
View media item 130153View media item 130151


----------



## Sanity

20 weeks post, The shedding isnt to bad. I used 6n1 with a moisturizing conditioner and baggied for 2 hrs. I plan to relax on the 29th after vacation,
 My hair look thin, My newgrowth has overpowered and my length isn't showing lol. 
I did trimmed my ends in twists while I airdried.


----------



## Sanity

Hair poofed in the shower, I am relaxing tonight!


----------



## Sanity

I have to cut off a few inches...  Back to line 7, Sigh. Maybe I will reach my goal by Jan 2020.


----------



## MzSwift

Sanity said:


> I have to cut off a few inches...  Back to line 7, Sigh. Maybe I will reach my goal by Jan 2020.



You WILL do it, sis!


----------



## MzSwift

Posting here as well.  I have no length goal this year.  I just hope to retain as much as possible and to lose weight so I'm not embarrassed to post my pix. Lol, SMH.

Here's where I am post 1 1/2" trim and after a blowout.  Finally, got a new length check shirt. Lol 
View media item 130159


----------



## Sanity

Sanity said:


> I have to cut off a few inches...  Back to line 7, Sigh. Maybe I will reach my goal by Jan 2020.



Thank you sis! I am going to borrow your idea of incorporating *auvedic* powders, I need to switch up my conditioning regimen stat!


----------



## sunnieb

7 weeks post and relaxing this Friday or Saturday.


----------



## sunnieb

@MzSwift gorgeous and thick!


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair

Relaxed Tuesday with ors lye and followed with Mizani bond phorce treatment


----------



## KhandiB

I am currently 17 weeks post.  Not positive when i will be relaxing next.  Maybe this weekend. or the weekend of April 15th, in enough time for my birthday.  My last appointment , she round brush dried my hair, and I found that my hair is quite manageable even without a relaxer.

I know I will relax because she has to do a correction.  But I will probably just do 2 a year now.  Seems to be working.


----------



## LushLox

@MzSwift Thick from root to tip, beautiful hair


----------



## Royalq

Currently 14 weeks post. Will relax next week at 15 weeks post. I’m so looking forward to it. I love a fresh relaxer and I can get to see my progress. Will also go to haircuttery and get a deep trim. I haven’t done a deep trim in a year, only a few light ones.


----------



## Fotchygirl

Hi ladies, I just renewed my subscription. I got demotivated with my hair and didn't renew for a long time but am back with renewed energy. I can't even remember when I last relaxed my hair and it is in a bad state. The new growth is so bad. I have asked my sister to relax my hair on Saturday but unfortunately she doesn't know how to blow dry and neither do I. I will wait a week then do a treatment at the salon so that they can blow dry and trim my hair.  Then I will post a pic.


----------



## MzSwift

Fotchygirl said:


> Hi ladies, I just renewed my subscription. I got demotivated with my hair and didn't renew for a long time but am back with renewed energy. I can't even remember when I last relaxed my hair and it is in a bad state. The new growth is so bad. I have asked my sister to relax my hair on Saturday but unfortunately she doesn't know how to blow dry and neither do I. I will wait a week then do a treatment at the salon so that they can blow dry and trim my hair.  Then I will post a pic.



Welcome back! You can definitely baby your hair back to health! We’re here to help if you have questions.

About the blowdrying, I recently purchased a hot air brush and I plan to use it with each wash and DC. It was so easy to use and my hair feels better when I blow out vs airdrying loose. It’s very much like brushing your hair. Maybe you can try one of those?

Here’s the one I bought:





And here’s a relaxed lady using an air brush for her wash and DC process:


----------



## Fotchygirl

Thanks @MzSwift, will definitely look it up.


----------



## LushLox

MzSwift said:


> Welcome back! You can definitely baby your hair back to health! We’re here to help if you have questions.
> 
> About the blowdrying, I recently purchased a hot air brush and I plan to use it with each wash and DC. It was so easy to use and my hair feels better when I blow out vs airdrying loose. It’s very much like brushing your hair. Maybe you can try one of those?
> 
> Here’s the one I bought:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here’s a relaxed lady using an air brush for her wash and DC process:



She passed that brush through that section a lot of times. Is that how folks use their hot brush?

I don't use it like that I'll do two passes and when I've finished the whole head I'll do one more brush through otherwise I may as well just flat iron lol. My brush is very good though, no need to keep going over the section.


----------



## MzSwift

LushLox said:


> She passed that brush through that section a lot of times. *Is* *that* *how* *folks* *use* *their* *hot* *brush*?
> 
> I don't use it like that I'll do two passes and when I've finished the whole head I'll do one more brush through otherwise I may as well just flat iron lol. My brush is very good though, no need to keep going over the section.



Lol, I honestly dunno.  
I see it as a blowdryer that’s easier to hold and manuever so I probably use it like her. I go over the section on low blast until it’s dry. I find that the brush bristles are more flexible, like a paddle brush, than a blow dryer attachment so it feels like less manipulation. Is yours like that? My old hot air brush bristles were rigid hard plastic so I was pleasantly suprised by this new one.

I also don’t follow it with a flat iron  - blow drying gets my hair straight enough.


----------



## LushLox

MzSwift said:


> Lol, I honestly dunno.
> I see it as a blowdryer that’s easier to hold and manuever so I probably use it like her. I go over the section on low blast until it’s dry. I find that the brush bristles are more flexible, like a paddle brush, than a blow dryer attachment so it feels like less manipulation. Is yours like that? My old hot air brush bristles were rigid hard plastic so I was pleasantly suprised by this new one.
> 
> I also don’t follow it with a flat iron  - blow drying gets my hair straight enough.



Actually I’m saying mine is a hot air brush it isn’t, it’s not meant to be used on damp hair, dry hair only. So I guess you would need to go over the section a few times if the hair is damp.

My brush is like a straightening brush, it gets my hair sleek with just the two passes.


----------



## sunnieb

One hour post, 8 weeks to go.


----------



## Rozlewis

6 weeks post and 11 more to go


----------



## Celestialx

I'll be at exactly 12 weeks this Wednesday. I didn't end up doing a hardcore protein treatment just yet, but upping my light protein (2x/week now) and adding SM Curl Enhancing Smoothie to my regimen seems to have helped minimize my breakage a lot already so I might not do one at all, idk yet. Using more Silicon Mix has helped with taming my new growth too, so I might make it through my 16 week stretch after all.  Hopefully I didn't jinx it lol.


----------



## Aggie

80 weeks post today.


----------



## sunnieb

1 week post, 7 to go.


----------



## Sosoothing

MzSwift said:


> Posting here as well.  I have no length goal this year.  I just hope to retain as much as possible and to lose weight so I'm not embarrassed to post my pix. Lol, SMH.
> 
> Here's where I am post 1 1/2" trim and after a blowout.  Finally, got a new length check shirt. Lol
> View media item 130159



That hair is oh so _purrty_ sis! 
You are well on your way to hip length. I'm thinking with your next touch up since you tend to stretch


----------



## MzSwift

Sosoothing said:


> That hair is oh so _purrty_ sis!
> You are well on your way to hip length. I'm thinking with your next touch up since you tend to stretch



Aww sis.  Thank you.


----------



## Chrismiss

Probably 13-14 weeks post. Just made an appt to relax on Friday(4/12). I even wrote the target date for relaxer in my planner at the beginning of the year.


----------



## Fotchygirl

So ladies I did relax 2 weeks ago and my hair was so damaged it wasn't worth posting. Some of my hair is ear length, some shoulder and some at APL. It is also very thin. I will try to nurse it back to health by doing regular washes and deep conditioners. Hopefully it can still be saved.


----------



## sunnieb

2 weeks post and 6 to go


----------



## sunnieb

Fotchygirl said:


> So ladies I did relax 2 weeks ago and my hair was so damaged it wasn't worth posting. Some of my hair is ear length, some shoulder and some at APL. It is also very thin. I will try to nurse it back to health by doing regular washes and deep conditioners. Hopefully it can still be saved.



Oh no!

I haven't read through the thread.  Do you know what caused this?

Please watch your stress levels.  That's what took my hair out.


----------



## Rozlewis

8 weeks post and 9 more to go.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair

4 weeks post, next relaxer in 8 weeks


----------



## LushLox

8 weeks post will relax in 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Fotchygirl

sunnieb said:


> Oh no!
> 
> I haven't read through the thread.  Do you know what caused this?
> 
> Please watch your stress levels.  That's what took my hair out.


I think it was lack of care @sunnieb.


----------



## weavepat

3 weeks post. I relaxed at 13 weeks 6 days post. My hair tangled badly. "YouTube Broke My Hair" badly. In short, my hair is only texlaxed and still behaves much like my natural hair, which always tangled when washed loose. I thought washing out relaxer in twists would lead to tangles but I'm willing to try.

Thankfully, I didn't freak out. It took me about a week and a half, but I finished without losing more hair than usual.

I want to stretch for 16 weeks but will do at least 12 before my next touch-up.


----------



## sunnieb

3 weeks post and 5 to go.


----------



## Wenbev

Four weeks post, planning on box braids so it may be a while before my next touch up


----------



## outspokenwallflower

Hi All! Quick question...

How much is too much to pay for a relaxer, treatment and standard straight style?


----------



## MzSwift

outspokenwallflower said:


> Hi All! Quick question...
> 
> How much is too much to pay for a relaxer, treatment and standard straight style?



I’m sorry, I’ve always done my own. But if I were gonna go to a shop, I would call around and get price quotes from 3+ shops. GL to you!


----------



## outspokenwallflower

MzSwift said:


> I’m sorry, I’ve always done my own. But if I were gonna go to a shop, I would call around and get price quotes from 3+ shops. GL to you!



Thank you! I wanted to know if I was looking in the wrong places because a lot of  black hairdressers/salons I'm seeing nowadays charge anywhere from $150-$200+ for a relaxer (and trim).


----------



## Prettyeyes

Hello!! I am newly relaxed! Been natural over 3 years. 2 weeks post relaxer. BSL currently. Goal WSL.


----------



## MzSwift

outspokenwallflower said:


> Thank you! I wanted to know if I was looking in the wrong places because a lot of  black hairdressers/salons I'm seeing nowadays charge anywhere from $150-$200+ for a relaxer (and trim).



Wow!  
With YT, hair forums and blogs giving women access to do our own hair, I thought the salons would be more reasonably priced.  I've heard that Dominican salons are less expensive, like super cheap, Lol.  Do you have any near you?  They may do chemical services as well.


----------



## MzSwift

Prettyeyes said:


> Hello!! I am newly relaxed! Been natural over 3 years. 2 weeks post relaxer. BSL currently. Goal WSL.





GL on your goal!  Feel free to join us as well in the Relaxed Hair Thread.  It gets buried sometimes on the forum.

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/relaxed-hair-thread.524429/page-411


----------



## sunnieb

outspokenwallflower said:


> Thank you! I wanted to know if I was looking in the wrong places because a lot of  black hairdressers/salons I'm seeing nowadays charge anywhere from $150-$200+ for a relaxer (and trim).





What happened to $50 - $75????

I guess it's HAS been a long time since I went to a salon.


----------



## sunnieb

Prettyeyes said:


> Hello!! I am newly relaxed! Been natural over 3 years. 2 weeks post relaxer. BSL currently. Goal WSL.


----------



## outspokenwallflower

MzSwift said:


> Wow!
> With YT, hair forums and blogs giving women access to do our own hair, I thought the salons would be more reasonably priced.  I've heard that Dominican salons are less expensive, like super cheap, Lol.  Do you have any near you?  They may do chemical services as well.



Right! You'd think! I have several Dominican salons nearby but the last time I got a relaxer from a Dominican salon, it was severely over-processed; language barrier is REAL y'all. I had to at some point during the process explain to the owner (the only one who spoke fluent English) what I wanted done but by then, it had been too late. That was almost 1.5 years ago. I'd have to do my research and find one where they speak fluent English because I'm particular about what I'd like done (I dont wan't to be relaxed bone straight).

ETA: I haven't done mine in awhile because I don't work fast and when I did the half and half method, it worked but I found it a bit tedious (and got anxiety from trying to keep water out of one side).


----------



## MzSwift

outspokenwallflower said:


> Right! You'd think! I have several Dominican salons nearby but the last time I got a relaxer from a Dominican salon, it was severely over-processed; language barrier is REAL y'all. I had to at some point during the process explain to the owner (the only one who spoke fluent English) what I wanted done but by then, it had been too late. That was almost 1.5 years ago. I'd have to do my research and find one where they speak fluent English because I'm particular about what I'd like done (I dont wan't to be relaxed bone straight).
> 
> ETA: I haven't done mine in awhile because I don't work fast and when I did the half and half method, it worked but I found it a bit tedious (and got anxiety from trying to keep water out of one side).



Lol, hilariously frustrating!  But I totally get it.

If you're just doing a touch up, I think you can do it yourself!  
Forget the tedious half n half method.  The real champ is in properly prepping your hair so that you can work quickly when the relaxer is being applied.  @sunnieb , a few other ladies and I subscribe to pre-twisting the hair into the sections in which you plan to relax.  I make my sections bigger bc I texlax.  But other ladies do many smaller sections for straighter results.  All you have to do is grab a twist apply and move on.  

For instance, I've found that I only need 8 sections/twists in order to apply and then I spend the rest of my time smoothing.  So my application time is only about 3-5 minutes and then I spend a few minutes smoothing with my hands.  

My prep, on the other hand, can take a long time depending on how my hair is before I relax.  I base my scalp with vaseline, coat my hair in oil and condish, and then twist.  I slather vaseline on my twists right before I start applying my relaxer either the next day or later the same day.

Does that sound like something you could do?  That way you have more control over how your hair turns out.


----------



## outspokenwallflower

MzSwift said:


> Lol, hilariously frustrating!  But I totally get it.
> 
> If you're just doing a touch up, I think you can do it yourself!
> Forget the tedious half n half method.  The real champ is in properly prepping your hair so that you can work quickly when the relaxer is being applied.  @sunnieb , a few other ladies and I subscribe to pre-twisting the hair into the sections in which you plan to relax.  I make my sections bigger bc I texlax.  But other ladies do many smaller sections for straighter results.  All you have to do is grab a twist apply and move on.
> 
> For instance, I've found that I only need 8 sections/twists in order to apply and then I spend the rest of my time smoothing.  So my application time is only about 3-5 minutes and then I spend a few minutes smoothing with my hands.
> 
> My prep, on the other hand, can take a long time depending on how my hair is before I relax.  I base my scalp with vaseline, coat my hair in oil and condish, and then twist.  I slather vaseline on my twists right before I start applying my relaxer either the next day or later the same day.
> 
> Does that sound like something you could do?  That way you have more control over how your hair turns out.



I most definitely can! I clearly haven't spent enough time in this thread. Will give touching up my own hair another go.

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Rozlewis

outspokenwallflower said:


> Thank you! I wanted to know if I was looking in the wrong places because a lot of  black hairdressers/salons I'm seeing nowadays charge anywhere from $150-$200+ for a relaxer (and trim).



@outspokenwallflower I self-relax since 2012 but when I did go to the salon it was $225.00 for relaxer, DC and trim.


----------



## Aggie

84.5 weeks post


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair

outspokenwallflower said:


> I most definitely can! I clearly haven't spent enough time in this thread. Will give touching up my own hair another go.
> 
> Thank you so much!!!


I am also slow with relaxer touch ups. I do smaller sections and I have my husband apply the relaxer to the back half while I do the front. Then I do all the smoothing myself. I find it less stressful.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair

6 weeks post. Next touch up in 5-6 weeks


----------



## Prisangela

2 weeks 1 day post 9 weeks 6 days till my next one


----------



## Aggie

85 weeks 1 day post today...


----------



## Rozlewis

12 weeks post and 5 more to go


----------



## sunnieb

6 weeks post and relaxing in 2 weeks.


----------



## Sanity

I am currently undergoing injections (since Jan 2019) for hair thinning, so I am postpoining my next relaxer until July 2019 (This is going to be tough with the heat!) I will keep you all updated! I need All positive thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Sanity

Aggie said:


> 85 weeks 1 day post today...


Wow! Are you transitioning to Natural?


----------



## MzSwift

Sanity said:


> I am currently undergoing injections (since Jan 2019) for hair thinning, so I am postpoining my next relaxer until July 2019 (This is going to be tough with the heat!) I will keep you all updated! I need All positive thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Aggie

Sanity said:


> Wow! Are you transitioning to Natural?


Yes hon. I may have about a half inch of ends to remove or maybe it's all off but my coloring is straightening my ends. I dunno. But for sure, I will not personally accept naturaldom until 104 weeks post.


----------



## Aggie

86 weeks post today by the way.


----------



## danysedai

18 weeks post and trying to make it to 24 as that's when my sister is visiting me. $$ is tight and my stylist charges $100 CAD for a relaxer and style so DIY it is. She relaxed my hair on January 13th this year.

But I've been dying to relax so will probably do it myself this weekend.


----------



## Rozlewis

Aggie said:


> 86 weeks post today by the way.



This is very admirable. How are you maintaining your hair? How are wash days? Do you mind posting pictures?


----------



## Aggie

Rozlewis said:


> This is very admirable. How are you maintaining your hair? How are wash days? Do you mind posting pictures?


Just keeping braided up under wigs for now. I already started the cutting process to transition to natural. I should say I'd be fully there by week #104. I'll post pics then. I am transitioning from texlaxed to natural by the way. The last time I was fully relaxed was probably 2012.


----------



## Rozlewis

13 weeks post 4 more to go.


----------



## LushLox

24 hours post will relax again at 13 weeks.


----------



## MzSwift

9 weeks post tomorrow.  I feel like time really flies sometimes!  

Still planning to wait until December to relax but I may end up throwing in a relaxer this year in August.  It's weird how some years, I relax only twice a year and other years it's 3 times.  I'll just keep listening to my hair and keep plan A and B relaxer schedules.


----------



## TLC1020

I'm 21 weeks post relaxer this week, I will be relaxing this weekend...


----------



## Sosoothing

12 weeks post. Don't know when I'm relaxing again. I have been wearing a lot of wigs and don't notice my new growth at all.


----------



## Rozlewis

14 weeks post 3 more to go.


----------



## sunnieb

8 weeks and 2 days post. 

This weekend was full of graduation and family gatherings and I didn't make time to relax. 

I'm dc'ing now and will relax this week sometime.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Around 2-3 weeks ago? Something like that.

Idk when I plan to relax again. I deviated from my typical ORS relaxer, and used a Motions Lye relaxer. Still in my feelings about that a bit. 

Won’t be doing that ever again. Sodium based relaxers always give me such a difficult time during after care. So I’ll be sticking with the old tried and true.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’m a couple hours post 

I’m gonna shoot for September for my next relaxer.


----------



## sunnieb

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I’m a couple hours post
> 
> I’m gonna shoot for September for my next relaxer.



I'm about an hour post! 

Got home around 8 and realized this is the only evening I'll have free this week.  I was already 9 weeks post and looking a bit crazy with this hair length. 

Relaxing in 8 weeks if nothing comes up. 

Can't wait to have my long hair back!  I could cover up tons of newgrowth with a twist out.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

sunnieb said:


> I'm about an hour post!
> 
> Got home around 8 and realized this is the only evening I'll have free this week.  I was already 9 weeks post and looking a bit crazy with this hair length.
> 
> Relaxing in 8 weeks if nothing comes up.
> 
> Can't wait to have my long hair back!  I could cover up tons of newgrowth with a twist out.


I was gonna wait until Tuesday since I had washed my hair late Saturday night (it was like 11:42pm and I did a Aphogee Amino Acid treatment), but I didn’t add any leave ins after I picked my kid up from school but the itching was INTENSE. I already had a headache the previous day, and I was about to beat myself into another one. I figured “now is a good as time as any”


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I was gonna wait until Tuesday since I had washed my hair late Saturday night (it was like 11:42pm and I did a Aphogee Amino Acid treatment), but I didn’t add any leave ins after I picked my kid up from school but the itching was INTENSE. I already had a headache the previous day, and I was about to beat myself into another one. I figured “now is a good as time as any”




Yay, welcome back, cuz! I’ve missed your energy in the relaxer threads.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MzSwift said:


> Yay, welcome back, cuz! I’ve missed your energy in the relaxer threads.


 

Yay  it’s nice to be missed. I don’t know how long I’m gonna be here, but let’s enjoy the ride


----------



## Celestialx

Currently *21 weeks* post, mostly due to life getting in the way and a little laziness, ngl. 

I scheduled an appointment with my stylist for 6/20 and I'm gonna schedule _another_ appointment that day for exactly 12 weeks from then; stretching beyond that has been leading to nothing but a headache.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Celestialx said:


> Currently *21 weeks* post, mostly due to life getting in the way and a little laziness, ngl.
> 
> I scheduled an appointment with my stylist for 6/20 and I'm gonna schedule _another_ appointment that day for exactly 12 weeks from then; stretching beyond that has been leading to nothing but a headache.


I feel you. I don’t forsee me going longer than 3 months before I touch up. I don’t wanna spend all that time on my hair again. I feel like the older I get, the less time I wanna spend on my hair


----------



## Aggie

89.5 weeks post and have 14.5 weeks to go before another major hair cut and new reveal.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Aggie said:


> 89.5 weeks post and have 14.5 weeks to go before another major hair cut and new reveal.


That’s a lot of weeks lol I commend you


----------



## Aggie

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> That’s a lot of weeks lol I commend you


Thanks hon. It's not easy but I am doin' it. Just waiting to cut and reveal is a challenge on it's own .


----------



## Sosoothing

14 weeks post today.
I don't have any plans to relax yet due to laziness. Wigs and shea butter are making new growth life easier than it has ever been.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Sosoothing said:


> 14 weeks post today.
> I don't have any plans to relax yet due to laziness. Wigs and shea butter are making new growth life easier than it has ever been.


Step into the Shea Siiiide, step into the Shea, Shea, siiide


----------



## Rozlewis

16 weeks post and 1 more to go.


----------



## Reinventing21

For those of you that like straight results, what relaxer are you using these days?


----------



## sunnieb

Reinventing21 said:


> For those of you that like straight results, what relaxer are you using these days?



Still using Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp.

I even cut my relaxer time by 10 minutes and still get straight results.  I think this is due in part to me taking time to pre-part/ section my hair.   I'm able to apply relaxer quickly and have plenty of smoothing time.


----------



## Aggie

90 weeks post - 14 more to go.


----------



## sunnieb

Aggie said:


> 90 weeks post - 14 more to go.



Wow!  Have you posted pics?


----------



## MzSwift

Reinventing21 said:


> For those of you that like straight results, what relaxer are you using these days?



I watch TheTabbi1 on YT. She’s low density like me but she relaxes bone straight. She gets really good results. I love her hair and her laid back approach. She has hit HL a few times and she has obvious kinky/type 4 newgrowth.  I have seen her use African Pride and CON Out of Eden.


----------



## Aggie

sunnieb said:


> Wow!  Have you posted pics?


I think I did in the APL challenge a while back with my short curly pixie cut I did in July of last year.


----------



## sunnieb

MzSwift said:


> I watch TheTabbi1 on YT. She’s low density like me but she relaxes bone straight. She gets really good results. I love her hair and her laid back approach. She has hit HL a few times and she has obvious kinky/type 4 newgrowth.  I have seen her use African Pride and CON Out of Eden.



I love her!  Been a subscriber for a while.


----------



## gemruby41

danysedai said:


> Relaxed today at 4 months post. She added Olaplex to the relaxer and also after rinsing as a standalone treatment. I had bad breakage after having my son and it's slowly coming back. Used Affirm Fiberguard.


Does your stylist use the Affirm reconstructor with your relaxer when she uses the Olaplex?


----------



## danysedai

gemruby41 said:


> Does your stylist use the Affirm reconstructor with your relaxer when she uses the Olaplex?


Yes, she does, but the steps are reversed. It becomes a lengthier process, because, as per Olaplex instructions on their  website, my stylist adds no 1 to the neutralizing shampoo, then no 2 for 5 minutes, rinse, then reconstructor. Usually it's rinse the relaxer, apply reconstructor for 5 minutes, then neutralizing shampoo. Will try the Affirm steps next time, but it's my sister doing my relaxer. $ is tight.


----------



## gemruby41

danysedai said:


> Yes, she does, but the steps are reversed. It becomes a lengthier process, because, as per Olaplex instructions on their  website, my stylist adds no 1 to the neutralizing shampoo, then no 2 for 5 minutes, rinse, then reconstructor. Usually it's rinse the relaxer, apply reconstructor for 5 minutes, then neutralizing shampoo. Will try the Affirm steps next time, but it's my sister doing my relaxer. $ is tight.


Does your hair feel different when the reconstructor is not done?


----------



## danysedai

gemruby41 said:


> Does your hair feel different when the reconstructor is not done?


she's always done the reconstructor though. it's just that she does olaplex steps first with the neutralizing shampoo. I meant that next time (Monday) I'll try rinsing the relaxer, doing the reconstructor for 5 minutes, neutralizing with the shampoo +olaplex no 1 , rinsing, then olaplex no 2.


----------



## gemruby41

danysedai said:


> she's always done the reconstructor though. it's just that she does olaplex steps first with the neutralizing shampoo. I meant that next time (Monday) I'll try rinsing the relaxer, doing the reconstructor for 5 minutes, neutralizing with the shampoo +olaplex no 1 , rinsing, then olaplex no 2.


thanks


----------



## KhandiB

Hey Everybody!

I am currently 30 weeks post.

And do you know, all this time I have been treating my hair as if it was high porosity, and all this time my hair is low porosity!

After watching numerous video's on youtube, it makes so much sense!!  I always feel like I have product buildup.  Using heavy butters and creams because my hair always feels so dry and looks dull when I try to do anything with my hair except blowdry and flat iron.

But now I dont know what "light" moisturizers to use,

I bought the Plex Breakage System my Cream of Nature, I am going to try it tonight and see what it does for my hair.  Because I'm sick of my hair.   Hopefully the conditioner in the system will be good for my hair, I feel like every single conditioner I use leaves a build up on my hair. Ugh!


----------



## Reinventing21

@sunnieb @MzSwift

Thank you for the responses!  I miss the swing my hair used to have. I don't know if that is due to bigen dye I have been using? Or the process I use, what I use to straighten?

eta: LOVE that video of that youtuber! Subscribed!


----------



## Celestialx

*3 hours post* and I'm _sooo_ excited about the length I've managed to retain. I'm _finally_ at APL, the longest my hair's ever been, so I'm really stoked about that. ^_^


----------



## Aggie

danysedai said:


> Yes, she does, but the steps are reversed. It becomes a lengthier process, because, as per Olaplex instructions on their  website,* my stylist adds no 1 to the neutralizing shampoo, then no 2 for 5 minutes, rinse, then reconstructor. *Usually it's rinse the relaxer, apply reconstructor for 5 minutes, then neutralizing shampoo. Will try the Affirm steps next time, but it's my sister doing my relaxer. $ is tight.


Now this makes a lot of sense using Olaplex when relaxing the hair. I use it in my henna treatment now and getting great results.


----------



## Aggie

Celestialx said:


> *3 hours post* and I'm _sooo_ excited about the length I've managed to retain. I'm _finally_ at APL, the longest my hair's ever been, so I'm really stoked about that. ^_^


Congratulations @Celestialx. You should be celebrating somehow. Maybe buy your hair a new toy, ie, accessory


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Reinventing21 said:


> For those of you that like straight results, what relaxer are you using these days?



ORS. I’ve tried many others, and sometimes try to deviate from my regular, but every single time, I under-process if I use anything other than ORS.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

I’m almost two months post. Don’t know when I’m gonna relax again. Probably when I return to work on the 7th of July. Maybe. 

By then I might hit my goal length of Classic. Idk. I’ve been having awful scalp flare ups, so all of my attention has been directed towards scalp care. And trying a bunch of things until something helps. So I may put off relaxing even longer.


----------



## Celestialx

Aggie said:


> Congratulations @Celestialx. You should be celebrating somehow. Maybe buy your hair a new toy, ie, accessory


Thank you! 

I've actually been eyeing some satin scrunchies on Etsy that I've been wanting to treat myself to, so I may do just that. ^_~


----------



## MzSwift

Celestialx said:


> *3 hours post* and I'm _sooo_ excited about the length I've managed to retain. I'm _finally_ at APL, the longest my hair's ever been, so I'm really stoked about that. ^_^



Whohoo, CONGRATULATIONS!!! Yes, I agree, this milestone deserves a reward.  Shoot, get yourself some ice cream too while you're at it (the protein is good for hair growth ).  That's a big deal!

Sidenote:  When I started my HHJ, APL was my ultimate goal.  My hair has always been 3-4 inches long at most bc I didn't think I could grow it long.  Everytime I tried, I would just cut it all off once it hit that in between stage.  So I kept it short.  I made a length check shirt when I started my HHJ and made a marker only for APL . To me, NL/SL was long.  I thought if my hair EVER reached APL, I would be satisfied.  The other lines after that I drew in for fun. Well, I was PSing so much that I totally bypassed APL and hit BSB!

You've already made it to a major milestone.  Once you hit APL, BSB/BSL and MBL aren't too much further.  And then next thing you know you'll be heading toward WL and HL.  Keep moving that marker down, girl, you can do it!!


----------



## MzSwift

12 hours post!  I relaxed spontaneously last night at 13.5 weeks.  Lol, SMH. It was a late night, last minute decision but I feel so much better. I did a mid-step protein this time because I felt like I left the relaxer on longer than I usually do since I was not prepared to relax.   The midstep usually helps my relaxer to process less. Since I texlax, I usually don't need it but I was worried about having bone straight results.  

I wasn't planning to relax until at least August but I had no energy to deal with my new growth right now.  It was time to redo my plaits.  I'd had them bunned for a the last week or so and it was time to rebraid them.  I was tired. Things have been pretty busy.  Sent my big boy out of state to his dad's for the summer.   My baby boy had an accident that required stitches.  My 100 lb puppy was sick so we were taking him out every hour for the last 2 days, day and night.  We had a stamped concrete patio poured so there we contractors all over the place and I also went out to finish my baby's play area in the backyard.  But let me tell you, none of that was as dreadful as having to detangle and restyle my hair for the next week. Lol

Also, thanks to @PlanetCybertron  for recommending  baking soda to help eliminate the fresh perm smell, I did a baking soda + Braggs Amino Acids + conditioner DC after my relaxer.  OMG, my hair was so soft and easy to cowash in the shower this morning.  Why did I ever stop doing that?!  Probably exhaustion. Lol.  Anyway, my hair smells so much better, no fresh perm smell.  I just realized that the baking soda condish is why I was able to stretch so long in the past.  It'll be returning to my regi along with my salt/hibiscus DC.  Back to using my mixed products.  The store bought ones aren't working out as well for me.


----------



## sunnieb

3 weeks post.  Relaxing in 5 weeks.


----------



## MzSwift

1 week post. Surprisingly, I have no desire to go back into a PS right now.  I've been bunning and washing/conditioning every couple of days or so.  Did a banded ponytail today. I may stick with this style, not yet sure.

I plan to wait until the EOTY to relax again.  If I'm impatient, I may relax in Sept to give me 3 months between relaxers.

Forgot to put my relaxer pix here.  Parted my hair down the middle and pre-twisted my hair into 4 twists on one side and 5 on the other.  It turned out ok, I believe.

Relaxer sections-
View media item 130251
Relaxer results-
View media item 130249
Airdried in a bun-
View media item 130247
Today's banded ponytail-
View media item 130261


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair

MzSwift said:


> 1 week post. Surprisingly, I have no desire to go back into a PS right now.  I've been bunning and washing/conditioning every couple of days or so.  Did a banded ponytail today. I may stick with this style, not yet sure.
> 
> I plan to wait until the EOTY to relax again.  If I'm impatient, I may relax in Sept to give me 3 months between relaxers.
> 
> Forgot to put my relaxer pix here.  Parted my hair down the middle and pre-twisted my hair into 4 twists on one side and 5 on the other.  It turned out ok, I believe.
> 
> Relaxer sections-
> View media item 130251
> Relaxer results-
> View media item 130249
> Airdried in a bun-
> View media item 130247
> Today's banded ponytail-
> View media item 130261


Beautiful hair


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair

4 weeks post 8 more to go


----------



## weavepat

1 day post. I relaxed at 13 weeks. Pre sectioning my hair really cut down on the tangles so I'm thankful.

Notes:

I used ors lye in super and I think I'll stick with this strength. Regular left a bit more texture than I like.
Processed for 13 minutes total.
Using acidic rinses+conditioner really helped to neutralize my hair without excessive shampooing. 
I used henna to add strength afterwards and as a final neutralizing step.


----------



## Celestialx

MzSwift said:


> Whohoo, CONGRATULATIONS!!! Yes, I agree, this milestone deserves a reward.  Shoot, get yourself some ice cream too while you're at it (the protein is good for hair growth ).  That's a big deal!
> 
> Sidenote:  When I started my HHJ, APL was my ultimate goal.  My hair has always been 3-4 inches long at most bc I didn't think I could grow it long.  Everytime I tried, I would just cut it all off once it hit that in between stage.  So I kept it short.  I made a length check shirt when I started my HHJ and made a marker only for APL . To me, NL/SL was long.  I thought if my hair EVER reached APL, I would be satisfied.  The other lines after that I drew in for fun. Well, I was PSing so much that I totally bypassed APL and hit BSB!
> 
> You've already made it to a major milestone.  Once you hit APL, BSB/BSL and MBL aren't too much further.  And then next thing you know you'll be heading toward WL and HL.  Keep moving that marker down, girl, you can do it!!



Thanks so much! 

I'm insanely excited about it, and an ice cream celebration was definitely enjoyed over the weekend, so I appreciate that advice as well hahaha. 

I honestly had a similar experience; just thought my hair would only ever be SL at best. Luckily it wasn't usually much shorter than that, but it was so damaged and anything past SL just broke right off, so I figured I was stuck at terminal. 

To see my actual hair on my actual head grow past that point is so wild, I love it. ^_^ I'm soooo looking forward to seeing how far it'll flow lol. 

All of you ladies have provided so much invaluable insight and I couldn't be more appreciative.


----------



## a_g_doren

KhandiB said:


> Hey Everybody!
> 
> I am currently 30 weeks post.
> 
> And do you know, all this time I have been treating my hair as if it was high porosity, and all this time my hair is low porosity!
> 
> After watching numerous video's on youtube, it makes so much sense!!  I always feel like I have product buildup.  Using heavy butters and creams because my hair always feels so dry and looks dull when I try to do anything with my hair except blowdry and flat iron.
> 
> But now I dont know what "light" moisturizers to use,
> 
> I bought the Plex Breakage System my Cream of Nature, I am going to try it tonight and see what it does for my hair.  Because I'm sick of my hair.   Hopefully the conditioner in the system will be good for my hair, I feel like every single conditioner I use leaves a build up on my hair. Ugh!



I have low porosity hair too. I avoid coconut and shea based products, as well as thick heavy butters and creams. Typically I look for a leave-in conditioner that uses olive, argan, jojoba or sweet almond oils. I also look for silk proteins. I had a product that had baobab oil that I haven't been able to find again but I really liked it.  I noticed my hair tends to tolerate heat really well so I use heat styling as an opportunity to press oils into my hair that otherwise might sit on the surface of the strand.

As for my hair, I am 6 weeks post relaxer and plan to wait another 14-20 weeks. I always do a minimum of 4 months between relaxers longer depending on what else is going on in my life.


----------



## KhandiB

Yup thats me.  I just have to figure out what to do with how dry my hair is.



a_g_doren said:


> I have low porosity hair too. I avoid coconut and shea based products, as well as thick heavy butters and creams. Typically I look for a leave-in conditioner that uses olive, argan, jojoba or sweet almond oils. I also look for silk proteins. I had a product that had baobab oil that I haven't been able to find again but I really liked it.  *I noticed my hair tends to tolerate heat really well *so I use heat styling as an opportunity to press oils into my hair that otherwise might sit on the surface of the strand.
> 
> As for my hair, I am 6 weeks post relaxer and plan to wait another 14-20 weeks. I always do a minimum of 4 months between relaxers longer depending on what else is going on in my life.


----------



## a_g_doren

KhandiB said:


> Yup thats me.  I just have to figure out what to do with how dry my hair is.



My hair got super dry when I was living in Arizona. Low porosity hair + dry climate tightened my hair cuticles to the point that they would not take any moisture. I was natural then and I found some other natural hair gurus that had great tips for making sure the hair absorbed moisture. I really like this lady:


I'm also going to check out this woman's videos om moisturizing low porosity hair: 


I haven't watched her series so I can't recommend it but maybe she has some good info.


----------



## sunnieb

5 weeks post and relaxing in 3 weeks....... maybe. 

I'll see how my hair does.  It's beginning to feel like it used to, healthwise, and may not be relaxer ready.


----------



## sunnieb

6 weeks post


----------



## MzSwift

Can't believe it's already been 3 weeks.  Finally getting the urge to PS again.  I've been doing low mani by keeping my hair in braided pigtails pinned up around my head.  Now I'm ready to mini braid and get back to daily rinsing since it's sooo steamy out.


----------



## 11228

I no longer keep track. I relax when my hair tells me to.

I've realized my new growth comes in quicker when I wash often.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

A week post relaxer. Have my hair up in box braids with hair added, so I’ve mostly been ignoring my hair since it’s completely tucked away.


----------



## sunnieb

7 weeks post and I'm relaxing this weekend. 

@11228 that might be what's going on with me.  I increased cowashes to deal with dense newgrowth. 

My hair is telling me to relax.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’m starting to feel a little bit of new growth, but not enough to relax. Maybe about 4 or 5 weeks post?


----------



## InchHighPrivateEye

15 weeks
Relaxing Friday


----------



## sunnieb

Relaxed an hour ago at 8 weeks.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I think I might relax next month. I checked my blog, and I relaxed back in the beginning of June. I’m a little bit further than I initially thought. I definitely feel the new growth now lol


----------



## sunnieb

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I think I might relax next month. I checked my blog, and I relaxed back in the beginning of June. I’m a little bit further than I initially thought. I definitely feel the new growth now lol



I know!

That's why I post in here. Time flies!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@sunnieb Indeed. The kid starts school next month. I’m happy but kids are ‘spensive


----------



## sunnieb

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @sunnieb Indeed. The kid starts school next month. I’m happy but kids are ‘spensive



Tell me about it!

My kid starts college next month!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

sunnieb said:


> Tell me about it!
> 
> My kid starts college next month!


College?



I don’t feel like you’re old enough to have a kid in college lol Well if your kid doesn’t stay with you while in college you can walk around in your birthday suit


----------



## sunnieb

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> College?
> 
> View attachment 449677
> 
> I don’t feel like you’re old enough to have a kid in college lol Well if your kid doesn’t stay with you while in college you can walk around in your birthday suit



That's the plan!

Sooo guess I won't mention my 28 year old then....


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

sunnieb said:


> That's the plan!
> 
> Sooo guess I won't mention my 28 year old then....


----------



## Destiny9109

I'll be four weeks post on Saturday. 
Last time I used ORS no lye because I was out of town.


----------



## sunnieb

Where do y'all buy your relaxer?


----------



## MzSwift

sunnieb said:


> Where do y'all buy your relaxer?



I've tried both Walmart and Amazon in the past but I worried about the integrity of the perm.  So I feel better buying from BSS online so either Goldenmart Beauty, Maxx Beauty (because it's in Detroit) or Sally's.


----------



## sunnieb

@MzSwift yep, I'm hesitant to buy from Amazon.  You never know where the product is coming from. 

I can't find the email from my last order and can't remember the retailer name.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

sunnieb said:


> Where do y'all buy your relaxer?


I buy mine at the beauty supply store up the street from my place because everybody doesn’t sell it.


----------



## crazytrish75

26 weeks post and looking like 
My norm is 18-20 weeks but I've been so incredibly busy this summer! The time passed before I knew it. Not going to relax for a few more weeks because my crown is so dry and has a little bit of breakage that I need to give a little tlc first. So I will probably be around 32-35 weeks before I get to it. I've been putting my hair in twists at night and doing a twist out updo. Surprisingly, I'm getting a lot of compliments on my hair even tho it's puffy to the extreme


----------



## sunnieb

1 week post and relaxing in 7 weeks.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’m actually due, but I’ve been so busy that I haven’t had the time to really focus. I’m probably gonna throw some braids in until I can really get to it (trim and everything)


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Currently 5 weeks post. However I’ve been doing a bunch of stuff to my scalp to keep it happy, and washing almost every day, along with inverting and using peppermint oil on my head so I already have roughly 1.2 inches worth of new growth. The growth is coming in a lot softer than it has in the past, so thankfully I’m not experiencing a lot of clumping and tangling.


----------



## Sosoothing

8 weeks post. Will relax in the next 2 weeks probably.


----------



## MzSwift

Sosoothing said:


> 8 weeks post. Will relax in the next 2 weeks probably.



Oooh, why at 10 weeks this time?


----------



## Sosoothing

MzSwift said:


> Oooh, why at 10 weeks this time?



I actually want to go as long as I can because I don't want to deal with relaxing my hair. It feels so cumbersome to relax these days.  I was thinking of doing big braids with extensions for about 4 weeks.

But I'm thinking 10 weeks because that may be as long as I can go before another wash. After the tangles I dealt with during my last wash session, I will have to relax the next time I touch my scalp if I want to keep both my hair and sanity


----------



## Rozlewis

8 weeks post and 8 more to go.


----------



## MzSwift

Sosoothing said:


> I actually want to go as long as I can because I don't want to deal with relaxing my hair. It feels so cumbersome to relax these days.  I was thinking of doing big braids with extensions for about 4 weeks.
> 
> But I'm thinking 10 weeks because that may be as long as I can go before another wash. After the tangles I dealt with during my last wash session, I will have to relax the next time I touch my scalp if I want to keep both my hair and sanity



Totally understand.  LOL.  
That's why I stay under crochet style.  I don't have the energy to deal with my hair being out either.
I hope your relaxer goes well!


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair

3 days post. I relaxed at 9 weeks. I usually go 12 weeks but the last 2 relaxers were less than 12 weeks. I relax when my shedding increases which is sometime after 9 weeks. I used mizani bb in normal this time around. My hair came out wavy, I like it.


----------



## Sosoothing

MzSwift said:


> Totally understand.  LOL.
> That's why I stay under crochet style.  I don't have the energy to deal with my hair being out either.
> I hope your relaxer goes well!



Thanks.
I ended up braiding last night Lol.


----------



## sunnieb

2 weeks post!


----------



## betteron2day

One week post


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I wanna get to it by next month. I’m gonna try and get my hair done tomorrow, but it’s just gonna be a press and probably get my ends trimmed.


----------



## TLC1020

11 weeks post.. Will be relaxing hair tomorrow..


----------



## Lymegreen

6 weeks.  I normally relax at 8 weeks but I feel like I’m hunkering down with gel and extra product to sail into 8 weeks in style.


----------



## Prisangela

im maybe 18 weeks, I lost track, should have relaxed 4 weeks ago but I'm hoping to make it to october (24 weeks) wish me luck ladies


----------



## sunnieb

3 weeks post.  Relaxing in 5 weeks.


----------



## MzSwift

8.5 weeks post and it feels like time is draaaaagggging until my next texlax!!







No, seriously. DRAGGING...







Y'all I have NEVER counted the weeks until my next relaxer as intensely as I am now. This is crazy and I don't know why. LOL.
Actually, I think it's because I haven't put it up under a PS yet.  I think it's time to do that before I do something I'll reget, like shave my head. 

I converted my mini braids to medium sized plaits almost two weeks ago.  I'm gonna redo them and then do a lazy girl crochet because ain't no way, I'm gonna make it to the end of September or even EOTY like this. Lol. SMH


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@MzSwift 

I was gonna do some knotless box braids but I’m not in the right head space for it now. Too many things going on in my personal life. I’m about to put some type of crochet braids in and try hang on until I can get to my hair.


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @MzSwift
> 
> I was gonna do some knotless box braids but I’m not in the right head space for it now. Too many things going on in my personal life. I’m about to put some type of crochet braids in and try hang on until I can get to my hair.



I feel you, sis.  Just way too much going on.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

MzSwift said:


> I feel you, sis.  Just way too much going on.



You can say that again. I washed last night, but my hair is braided and back under a scarf and my beanie. And it’s not coming off. I’ve been sleeping in it and everything. Just wake up shower, throw my hat on, sleep in it, repeat lol.


----------



## MzSwift

PlanetCybertron said:


> You can say that again. I washed last night, but my hair is braided and back under a scarf and my beanie. And it’s not coming off. I’ve been sleeping in it and everything. Just wake up shower, throw my hat on, sleep in it, repeat lol.



Now that is my kind of KISSing!  And, wow, look at your siggy!  What is that, classic length??


----------



## PlanetCybertron

MzSwift said:


> Now that is my kind of KISSing!  And, wow, look at your siggy!  What is that, classic length??



It’s at the cusp of it. Like riiiiight at an inch. Normally I would do what I typically do and try to watch my hair grow another inch for a full on month. 

But school has all of my attention now, but I figured I’d update my sig picture so I don’t end up forgetting to keep track of growth. 

But amen x2 on the KISS aspect of things.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

30 minutes post. I’m currently deep conditioning cause I gotta go pick up the offspring, then I have to go run a few errands. I’m taking a chance by not rinsing out after 30 minutes. I did things a little differently this time, so I’m gonna detail it in my blog.


----------



## sunnieb

@MzSwift 

I'm 4 weeks post so half way there!


----------



## Destiny9109

10 weeks post but got box braids today. Uh, I'll see how this goes lol


----------



## sunnieb

7 weeks post. Plan to relax on September 28th.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair

6 weeks post. 6 more weeks until next relaxer. Going back to ORS


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I can’t believe it’s only been 2 weeks and 6 days. This X21 spray got me feeling like I’m 4 weeks plus tbh it’s probably because I just air dry too lol


----------



## MzSwift

FINALLY, 12.5 weeks post!  But I'm 2 weeks in these jumbo twist extensions and I don't feel like taking them out.  

Was supposed to relax at the end of this month but not enough time to let my hair/scalp rest.  Soooo, because I want to relax at the EOTY, I may just take out the extensions in a week or two and then blow out or flat iron.  Since I promised hubby I'd wear it out for a little while after I relax this month.  But I'm not relaxing, so I may flat iron instead depending on what my new growth is acting like.

Then I'll PS until December when I'll relax and do my EOTY length check.  I guess it's another long stretch. Lol

Man, I was doing well too.  I relaxed in March and June.  But missing Sept would throw things off for a December relaxer.


----------



## MzSwift

So I bought this Joico Cuticle Sealer last year to try to use in place of a vinegar rinse.  This product is designed to bring down the hair's pH after a chemical tx and to close the cuticles. It has a pH of 2.5-3.5.



The directions say to use it after shampoo and before the protein reconstructor.  That didn't make sense to me but I did it anyway and I absolutely hated it!  Why close the cuticles BEFORE conditioning?  I see value in a product that can lower the pH after a relaxer so I don't want to throw it out.  Has anyone else used this?  

I would like to use it to close my cuticles after conditioning.  I've done that before with ACV and my hair airdried very bouncy and shiny.  But I prefer to use the vinegar during the neutralizing process because it also assist with healing any scalp burns/irritations (which I haven't had since I started using Vaseline a few years ago to base my scalp instead of Blue Magic grease) and it makes my hair feel really good.


----------



## Rozlewis

14 weeks post 3 more to go.


----------



## sunnieb

8 weeks post today. Relaxing as soon as I feel like it because my weekends have been getting away from me lately.


----------



## Rozlewis

15 weeks post and 2 more to go.


----------



## sunnieb

15 min post. Relaxing in 8 weeks.


----------



## lalla

8 weeks post. Time to get my wigs .


----------



## Prisangela

5 days post relaxer!


----------



## Rozlewis

16 weeks post and 1 more to go


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

6 flippin months and fingers crossed, 1 more week to go. I'm waiting for my relaxer to come in the mail.


----------



## Lymegreen

I relaxed this weekend at 8 weeks post. This time I did half and half method.  Half yesterday and half today.  I left it on for about 5-7 minutes.  I’m pretty fast and my hair is only shoulder length.  Came out well.


----------



## Rozlewis

Relaxing on Friday and I can't wait. I'll be 17 weeks post.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> 6 flippin months and fingers crossed, 1 more week to go. I'm waiting for my relaxer to come in the mail.


6 months  You go girl!


----------



## lalla

9 weeks. 
I am wearing a upart kinky straight wig now.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

lalla said:


> 9 weeks.
> I am wearing a upart kinky straight wig now.


I just bought one the other day from Ammyzon  I haven’t worn it yet though


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’m five weeks post but I feel like 8 weeks post.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I’m five weeks post but I feel like 8 weeks post.


You grow new growth! Although I wish I could have enjoyed my straight hair a little longer before it started reverting


----------



## Sosoothing

I'm 5 weeks post. 
Plan to relax anywhere from 12 to 20 weeks post.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair

9 weeks post, 3 more weeks to go


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> 6 months  You go girl!



Thank you!!!! 
But to be fair it was an accident. I've been in braids and twists for about 5 months and didn't see the point of relaxing.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Thank you!!!!
> But to be fair it was an accident. I've been in braids and twists for about 5 months and didn't see the point of relaxing.


Sometimes it be like that lol.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

2.5 days post!!!
 I get an error message everytime I try to upload pictures.


----------



## sunnieb

4 weeks post and 4 to go.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair

2 days post


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> 2.5 days post!!!
> I get an error message everytime I try to upload pictures.


I’ve heard resizing apps work for people here. I made a thread a while back too. https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/wanna-post-a-hair-pic-i-gotchu-boo.841225/#post-25047727


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I have new growth, I just can’t tell how much I have lol. Somewhere between .5 to maybe an inch, inch and a half? Things are kinda smooth by the roots, but the shrinkage is confusing me


----------



## Sosoothing

I'm at 8 weeks post. I think I'm relaxing before the week is over. 
Planned on making it 12 weeks but I don't think I'll make it.


----------



## KhandiB

I am 15 weeks post as of today. 

I havent decided when Im going to relax again. Maybe at 28 weeks


----------



## Holly007

sunnieb said:


> How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?
> 
> When is your next touch up?
> 
> What relaxer will you use?
> 
> Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?




Ok do not laugh at me lol but I use the Ors Children's Relaxer only because I do my own at home and I have sensitive scalp. I touch up every 4-6 months. It has been 9 weeks since my last touch up. Always wondered which is best-getting your touch up every 8-10 weeks OR waiting?? I am sure it is different for everyone.


----------



## Holly007

ATLcutey20 said:


> I'm 3 wks post relaxer.
> 
> Next touchup will be in Nov at 12 wks post.
> 
> I use ORS no lye relaxer in Normal.
> 
> Self relax always.
> 
> Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100




Cool to see someone uses the brand I do.


----------



## Holly007

Solitude said:


> I relaxed on August 28th I believe. The date is in my siggy.
> 
> I'm 4 weeks post!
> 
> I recently switched from Phyto to Cream of Nature Argan Oil.
> 
> I usually self-relax, so I'll probably do that around Thanksgiving. I'm not sure which relaxer I'll use.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF app


OMG! You used the Phyto relaxer. Sweet! Is there a major difference between the Phyto and other brands? Just curious because it is expensive and I always wondered if it was worth it. I do use the Phyto shampoo, conditioner, and co wash. I just used the Cream of Nature Plex 3 part system last night in my hair with their Argan Oil leave in spray.


----------



## MzSwift

In 2 days I'll be 19 weeks post.

Still rocking mini braid/twists.  Hoping to make it to December.  I can't believe it's already November.  Having my easy hair back has made the days fly by.  

Excited to straighten my hair in Dec and do a length check.  I think once a year checks are the way to go.  It's also the only time I flat iron.


----------



## Holly007

Well your hair looks nice!


----------



## Holly007

Lymegreen said:


> I relaxed this weekend at 8 weeks post. This time I did half and half method.  Half yesterday and half today.  I left it on for about 5-7 minutes.  I’m pretty fast and my hair is only shoulder length.  Came out well.


Wow! I had no idea that you could do half and half on a relaxer. You have skill!


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Currently 3 weeks post. Gave myself the shock of a lifetime because i relaxed my hair before any type of washing that included a decent amount of detangling. The shed hair that came out was about a week's worth, and i thought my hair was falling out. Lesson definitely learned.

No idea when im gonna relax again. Maybe after 7-8 weeks. Since its getting colder I try to cut down on stretching as my new growth gets a bit unruly during the winter months.

Will be using ORS no-lye as usual. and self relaxing as usual


----------



## Holly007

I am asking because I am looking at your hair in this photo, do you find that stretching your relaxers help with growth? I was always told that and one of the reasons I wait so long. Even though I may feel like I need one sooner. I use ORS too lol. I am scary when it comes to change with a relaxer.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Holly007 said:


> I am asking because I am looking at your hair in this photo, do you find that stretching your relaxers help with growth? I was always told that and one of the reasons I wait so long. Even though I may feel like I need one sooner. I use ORS too lol. I am scary when it comes to change with a relaxer.



Do you mean my avatar?

And its really up to the individual on how well they can manipulate their hair (roots especially), without causing any issues, mostly breakage. Depending on the time of year, products, and whatever technique i am using i can stretch  for longer periods. 

If i find that my new growth isnt digging the long stretches ill relax sooner.


----------



## MzSwift

Holly007 said:


> I am asking because I am looking at your hair in this photo, do you find that stretching your relaxers help with growth? I was always told that and one of the reasons I wait so long. Even though I may feel like I need one sooner. I use ORS too lol. I am scary when it comes to change with a relaxer.



Hi @Holly007 !  

  So great when we get new poster here! 

She may not get to see your question so when you want to talk to someone directly you can just "@" them. Or you can also hit the "reply" button right under her post.  That way, she'll get a notification and know that you're asking her.  HTH!!


----------



## Holly007

MzSwift said:


> Hi @Holly007 !
> 
> So great when we get new poster here!
> 
> She may not get to see your question so when you want to talk to someone directly you can just "@" them. Or you can also hit the "reply" button right under her post.  That way, she'll get a notification and know that you're asking her.  HTH!!



Thank you very much. I am trying to learn how to navigate and work at the same time LOL. I spend more time reading tips than anything. Helps more than I thought.


----------



## Holly007

PlanetCybertron said:


> Do you mean my avatar?
> 
> And its really up to the individual on how well they can manipulate their hair (roots especially), without causing any issues, mostly breakage. Depending on the time of year, products, and whatever technique i am using i can stretch  for longer periods.
> 
> If i find that my new growth isnt digging the long stretches ill relax sooner.



I am sorry lol. I didn't realize it was your Avatar. I need a pic to show my hair. That may help when I have questions. I can't wait to master 1 technique. I will be thinking I am doing something then [email protected][QUOTE="PlanetCybertron.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Holly007 said:


> I am sorry lol. I didn't realize it was your Avatar. I need a pic to show my hair. That may help when I have questions. I can't wait to master 1 technique. I will be thinking I am doing something then [email protected][QUOTE="PlanetCybertron.


Its all good. You can use it for reference since i try to update my avatar monthly anyways. Haven't updated this latest one in about 2 months, but ehh its whatever.

If you're gonna pick 1 technique, for starters, I'd say you would be off to a good start looking through the length retention thread to get some good info

Here's a link:
https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/techniques-for-hair-growth-and-length-retention.845067/


----------



## Holly007

PlanetCybertron said:


> Its all good. You can use it for reference since i try to update my avatar monthly anyways. Haven't updated this latest one in about 2 months, but ehh its whatever.
> 
> If you're gonna pick 1 technique, for starters, I'd say you would be off to a good start looking through the length retention thread to get some good info
> 
> Here's a link:
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/techniques-for-hair-growth-and-length-retention.845067/



Ok I will definitely check that out. I have been trying to learn how to roller set my hair to be honest. Simple and easy. I have every type of roller you can think of seriously but lack that skill lol. I even have the professional dryer and chair in my house. Both dusty at this point. I have no shortage of products and/or equipment. I was told by a friend years ago to join a blog of some sort but ol' skool here did not want to LOL


----------



## Holly007




----------



## PlanetCybertron

Holly007 said:


> Ok I will definitely check that out. I have been trying to learn how to roller set my hair to be honest. Simple and easy. I have every type of roller you can think of seriously but lack that skill lol. I even have the professional dryer and chair in my house. Both dusty at this point. I have no shortage of products and/or equipment. I was told by a friend years ago to join a blog of some sort but ol' skool here did not want to LOL



Ive lost all patience for anything other than chunky braids and chunky twists. Any other type of style takes me well over 2-3 hours just from how gently I have to treat my hair.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Holly007 said:


> View attachment 452529



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Holly007

This is not my Avatar LOL. This is my actual pic of when I got my first hair cut. First pic I ever posted on social media too but I figured it may help when I ask questions.


----------



## Holly007

It took maybe 15-20 minutes for her to flat iron my hair and I have the exact same tools she used at home.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Holly007 said:


> This is not my Avatar LOL. This is my actual pic of when I got my first hair cut. First pic I ever posted on social media too but I figured it may help when I ask questions.





Holly007 said:


> It took maybe 15-20 minutes for her to flat iron my hair and I have the exact same tools she used at home.



It’s good to post a few pics here and there. Visuals help us give tips and advice so we can all help eachother.

Ooooo chile, I don’t even wanna admit how long it takes me to straighten my hair. Lol More power to the ladies who can get presses and blowouts done with the quickness. Surely isn’t me lol


----------



## Holly007

PlanetCybertron said:


> Ive lost all patience for anything other than chunky braids and chunky twists. Any other type of style takes me well over 2-3 hours just from how gently I have to treat my hair.



I feel you there. One of my main issues-the time it takes. I cut my hair so I can't just ponytail it out like I used to do. I do not really style my hair. Just a few flips of the flat iron to create some type of curl or wave. That is it. Let me try to find a pic of where I did my own hair LOL. Do not laugh. Even though I am already LOL


----------



## MzSwift

Holly007 said:


> View attachment 452529



Pretty hair!


----------



## sunnieb

Holly007 said:


> Ok do not laugh at me lol but I use the Ors Children's Relaxer only because I do my own at home and I have sensitive scalp. I touch up every 4-6 months. It has been 9 weeks since my last touch up. Always wondered which is best-getting your touch up every 8-10 weeks OR waiting?? I am sure it is different for everyone.



No judgement in here!

I used to stretch 14 - 16 weeks between relaxers.  I've been relaxing every 8 weeks for 2 years with no problems.


----------



## sunnieb

And welcome @Holly007!


----------



## 11228

Have to share this great find with my Relaxed ladies


----------



## Lymegreen

Now that it’s getting cooler I might be able to go to 9 or 10 weeks post


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’m gonna see if I can stretch it to March. My hair is doing good so far. I don’t have a specific day, but I do try to wash my hair once a week.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair

2 weeks post , 8-9 weeks to go.


----------



## Rozlewis

4 weeks post and 13 more to go.


----------



## TLC1020

12 weeks post, not sure when I'm going to touch-up.. Couple more weeks but not exactly sure when..


----------



## 11228

Relaxing in the next two weeks. Not sure how long it's been, only that my hair feels like it needs it


----------



## MzSwift

11228 said:


> Relaxing in the next two weeks. Not sure how long it's been, only that my feels like it needs it



I feel you, sis.

I'm trying to make it to December but debating whether or not to go ahead and relax in the next couple of days.  I usually wait until the EOTY for a final length check but I have family coming into town and I won't have time to do my hair.


----------



## sunnieb

I might go 9 weeks this time around since that'll put me at December 1st. I'd rather relax after Thanksgiving but before Christmas season gets into full swing.


----------



## MzSwift

Currently 10 minutes post.  Relaxed after 20 weeks, 5 days post.  I still want to PS but I don't want to put too much stress on the demarcation line. 

Oh and I just learned that neutralizing shampoos are not created equal. Wow.  Finished up the Isoplus neutralizing poo.  It was cheap and had color indicator.  I used it for 2 quick washes and then I finished it off and added in Motions moisturizing neutralizing poo.  OMG!  My hair instantly felt softer and like it started detangling itself. 

I used a mid step protein bc I couldn't remember why I stopped.  I think my relaxer looks straighter than I intended 

ETA:  PICS!!

Prep

View media item 130407View media item 130405
Relaxer

View media item 130411
Neutralizing

View media item 130409
Results

View media item 130413
Amino Acid Tx -  still on my head bc I'm too tired to rinse after all of the neutralizing steps and mixing. SMH

View media item 130417


----------



## sunnieb

Looking good @MzSwift!

I'm 7 weeks post today.


----------



## Sanity

MzSwift said:


> Currently 10 minutes post.  Relaxed after 20 weeks, 5 days post.  I still want to PS but I don't want to put too much stress on the demarcation line.
> 
> Oh and I just learned that neutralizing shampoos are not created equal. Wow.  Finished up the Isoplus neutralizing poo.  It was cheap and had color indicator.  I used it for 2 quick washes and then I finished it off and added in Motions moisturizing neutralizing poo.  OMG!  My hair instantly felt softer and like it started detangling itself.
> 
> I used a mid step protein bc I couldn't remember why I stopped.  I think my relaxer looks straighter than I intended
> 
> ETA:  PICS!!
> 
> Prep
> 
> View media item 130407View media item 130405
> Relaxer
> 
> View media item 130411
> Neutralizing
> 
> View media item 130409
> Results
> 
> View media item 130413
> Amino Acid Tx -  still on my head bc I'm too tired to rinse after all of the neutralizing steps and mixing. SMH
> 
> View media item 130417


 Beautiful and Thick!! Hair twin!!


----------



## MzSwift

sunnieb said:


> Looking good @MzSwift!
> 
> I'm 7 weeks post today.





Sanity said:


> Beautiful and Thick!! Hair twin!!




Thanks so much, ladies!


----------



## sunnieb

8 weeks post and I think I'll do a honey treatment and dc today. 

Relaxing after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Rozlewis

6 weeks post and at least 11 more to go.


----------



## sunnieb

A few hours post relaxer and loving it!

Relaxing again in 8 weeks.


----------



## lalla

18 weeks post. I am relaxing today.


----------



## lalla

I relaxed two days ago. 

I will detail my process here as I think it might help someone. I use the Affirm system + Olaplex. 
I relax for 15 minutes with Affirm, 20 minutes for Affirm + Olaplex. I don't get bone straight hair, I keep some texture and a lot of volume and that's the way I like it. 

I split my hair into 5 parts, 3 in the front and two in the back. I did aroun 12 to 15 loose twists per section. 
Afterwards, I applied protecto on my hair and vaseline on my face, neck and ears. 
I mixed 3/16 of olaplex 1 into the relaxer (around 200g). 
It took my sister and I 3 minutes to apply the relaxer. I combed it through and let it sit until it was time to rinse. 
I rinsed very well then applied Olaplex 2 and the 5 in 1 reconstructor. I let it sit for 5 to 10 minutes then rinsed and shampooed with the neutralizing shampoo. It's important to let it sit and to make sure there is no pink. If your hair smells like relaxer you haven't rinsed it well enough. I then conditioned with Joico moisturizing conditioner. 

My hair feels great. I gave myself a trim.


----------



## MACGlossChick

I relaxed on Friday. Last relaxer was Sept 22nd. I stopped doing my own relaxers. I always moved too slowly and over processed some sections and under processed others. I tried relaxing in halves and that didn't work well for me either. A coworker recommended a Dominican salon and they do a great job. $45 and includes a steam treatment.


----------



## MzSwift

lalla said:


> I relaxed two days ago.
> 
> I will detail my process here as I think it might help someone. I use the Affirm system + Olaplex.
> I relax for 15 minutes with Affirm, 20 minutes for Affirm + Olaplex. I don't get bone straight hair, I keep some texture and a lot of volume and that's the way I like it.
> 
> I split my hair into 5 parts, 3 in the front and two in the back. I did aroun 12 to 15 loose twists per section.
> Afterwards, I applied protecto on my hair and vaseline on my face, neck and ears.
> I mixed 3/16 of olaplex 1 into the relaxer (around 200g).
> It took my sister and I 3 minutes to apply the relaxer. I combed it through and let it sit until it was time to rinse.
> I rinsed very well then applied Olaplex 2 and the 5 in 1 reconstructor. I let it sit for 5 to 10 minutes then rinsed and shampooed with the neutralizing shampoo. It's important to let it sit and to make sure there is no pink. If your hair smells like relaxer you haven't rinsed it well enough. I then conditioned with Joico moisturizing conditioner.
> 
> My hair feels great. I gave myself a trim.



You have beautiful hair!  I keep seeing Olaplex being mentioned around here.  I think I'm gonna look into it.  I really need a good replacement for my Motions CPR. The 5-n-1 reconstructor you mentioned is Olaplex brand? 



MACGlossChick said:


> I relaxed on Friday. Last relaxer was Sept 22nd. I stopped doing my own relaxers. I always moved too slowly and over processed some sections and under processed others. I tried relaxing in halves and that didn't work well for me either. A coworker recommended a Dominican salon and they do a great job. $45 and includes a steam treatment.



What a very simple alternative!  I remember admiring the Dominican Blowout results when I was natural.  I've always wanted to visit a Dominican salon, they are so affordable and they know how to make hair look so pretty.  But there aren't any near me


----------



## Destiny9109

Destiny9109 said:


> 10 weeks post but got box braids today. Uh, I'll see how this goes lol



Still haven't relaxed, just got more braids.


----------



## MzSwift

Destiny9109 said:


> Still haven't relaxed, just got more braids.



Lol, I'm in extensions too.  And I'm loving the lazy hair so it'll be a while before I relax again


----------



## Rozlewis

13 weeks post and 4 more to go.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

4 days post and I’ll probably relax in April or May.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair

11 weeks post, relaxing tomorrow


----------



## Sosoothing

MzSwift said:


> Lol, I'm in extensions too.  And I'm loving the lazy hair so it'll be a while before I relax again



I might need to just braid my hair and " rest" from it for a bit. Coz at this rate .


----------



## MzSwift

Sosoothing said:


> I might need to just braid my hair and " rest" from it for a bit. Coz at this rate .



Yes please, ma'am. Thank you.


----------



## Sosoothing

MzSwift said:


> Yes please, ma'am. Thank you.



My guy suggested I do this too. And I have all these wigs I'm not putting to use. Ok, I will wait and see how I feel by the summer


----------



## Prisangela

I think Im about 13 weeks post, trying to get to 26


----------



## TLC1020

I'm 22 weeks post not sure when I'll touch-up..  Although I'm neck length in the back and ear length on the sides, so far so good... If my hair continue being good, I'll go longer ..


----------



## Rozlewis

15 weeks post and 2 more to go. The struggle is so real right now.


----------



## MzSwift

Rozlewis said:


> 15 weeks post and 2 more to go. The struggle is so real right now.





You can do it, sis! Lol


----------



## sunnieb

8 weeks post today and relaxing this weekend.

Gotta go to Sally's and get a few supplies.


----------



## Rozlewis

16 weeks post and one ore to go. Relaxing on Friday.


----------



## sunnieb

30 minutes post and relaxing in 8 weeks.


----------



## MzSwift

12 weeks post.  Not yet sure when I'll relax.  It's Feb now, so maybe sometime in May.  Both DH and I have big birthdays in May this year and our wedding anniversary is also in May.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’m about 3 weeks this time, and I’m really looking into thermal reconditioning. I might stretch a year. This means me having to actually leave my hair alone minus the washing and deep conditioning 

Does anyone get this done?


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I’m about 3 weeks this time, and I’m really looking into thermal reconditioning. I might stretch a year. This means me having to actually leave my hair alone minus the washing and deep conditioning
> 
> Does anyone get this done?



I've never had a thermal reconditioning but isn't that what Zoe Saldana is rumored to have?  If so, it looks really straight!  GL if you decide to do it!

I've thought about using BKT or something similar to stretch my relaxers for a year but I can't get past the formaldehyde.  Even the formaldehyde free ones don't seem too safe.  

So I've decided to just rock crochet braids (Lazy Girl technique only) to hide my hair and stretch my relaxer.  I figure if I do a new style a month, the time will go by before I know it. Lol


----------



## sunnieb

@ItsMeLilLucky I'm thinking of doing a one year stretch next year. I'm researching flat irons right now. 

Also, I think I printed tips from Sylver2 way back when she documented her stretch.


----------



## Sosoothing

sunnieb said:


> @ItsMeLilLucky I'm thinking of doing a one year stretch next year. I'm researching flat irons right now.
> 
> Also, I think I printed tips from Sylver2 way back when she documented her stretch.



That sounds a little drastic for you. Aren't you more of an 8 to 12 weeker? Are you still having issues with your nape?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Sosoothing said:


> That sounds a little drastic for you. Aren't you more of an 8 to 12 weeker? Are you still having issues with your nape?


It is, but if you want the service done, you need 5-6 inches of virgin hair so it doesn’t overlap on the relaxed hair. My nape got itself together a while back lol. I’m undecided as of yet, but if I do get it I’ll probably start stretching next year. That means I’ll have to get used to not switching my styles so often.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

sunnieb said:


> @ItsMeLilLucky I'm thinking of doing a one year stretch next year. I'm researching flat irons right now.
> 
> *Also, I think I printed tips from Sylver2 way back when she documented her stretch*.


Please share


----------



## Sosoothing

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> It is, but if you want the service done, you need 5-6 inches of virgin hair so it doesn’t overlap on the relaxed hair. My nape got itself together a while back lol. I’m undecided as of yet, but if I do get it I’ll probably start stretching next year. That means I’ll have to get used to not switching my styles so often.



Oh, Ok. I see..lol
I missed the thermal reconditioning part.


----------



## sunnieb

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Please share



I will! I'll tag you in Relaxed Hair Thread if I find it.


----------



## sunnieb

Sosoothing said:


> That sounds a little drastic for you. Aren't you more of an 8 to 12 weeker? Are you still having issues with your nape?



I know! We'll see how it goes. After 2 years of babying and treating my hair like fine silk, its just not where it should be.

My nape is ok. The rest of my head is going through "thangs" now.   I don't have anything to lose at this point.

Who knows?  This Relaxer Queen might become a Heat Straightened Natural for a bit.  I'm open to anything.


----------



## Lymegreen

I just got a touch up 2 weeks ago at 10weeks.  I think I might stretch 12 weeks this time


----------



## Rozlewis

16.5 weeks post and 2 more days to go.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I think I might stop stretching at 13 weeks. I don’t think I’m prepared to go longer than that just yet.


----------



## MzSwift

sunnieb said:


> *Who knows?  This Relaxer Queen might become a Heat Straightened Natural for a bit. * I'm open to anything.


----------



## TLC1020

Tomorrow (2/16) I'll be 26 weeks post relaxer. Currently I'm in knotless braids so it's not bad..


----------



## sunnieb

3 weeks post. Relaxing in 5 weeks or so.


----------



## sunnieb

MzSwift said:


>





Only for a loooooong stretch.  I plan to be buried with my beloved relaxer!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I think I might stop stretching at 13 weeks. I don’t think I’m prepared to go longer than that just yet.


You're relaxed now? Man I been away for a while. 

HHJ!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I Am So Blessed said:


> You're relaxed now? Man I been away for a while.
> 
> HHJ!


Yes since maybe July or August. Idk lol Where have you been? 

Thanks babe


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Yes since maybe July or August. Idk lol Where have you been?
> 
> Thanks babe


I hope your enjoying it! I've been working and watching TV mostly LOL.


----------



## sunnieb

4 weeks post. Relaxing in 4 weeks. 

Guess I need to buy some relaxer!


----------



## Rozlewis

4 weeks post and 13 more to go


----------



## sunnieb

5 weeks post relaxing in 3 weeks


----------



## sweetiep

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?
8 weeks

When is your next touch up?
In 4 weeks but may go longer if my new growth remains this manageable.

What relaxer will you use?
Mizani Butter Blends normal -lye

Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?
Self relax


----------



## sunnieb

6 weeks post.

Ordered relaxer online and will relax at 8 weeks out whenever when I get the delivery.


----------



## sunnieb

Got relaxer kit in the mail yesterday so I'm definitely relaxing at 8 weeks post.


----------



## MzSwift

19 weeks post (tmrrw). 
1.5 weeks into mini braids. 
I still plan to wait until May to relax. Even though we're shut in, DH and I still have big birthdays to celebrate and our wedding anniversary in May.


----------



## sweetiep

10 weeks post today. Will relax in 2 weeks but may go longer.


----------



## Lymegreen

9 weeks. Will go to 12 since I’m shut in


----------



## LushLox

How are we all doing ladies during these difficult times.

I'm 5 weeks post. I will relax at about 16 weeks; I'm not going out anyway so I may as well make the most of my confinement.


----------



## MzSwift

LushLox said:


> How are we all doing ladies during these difficult times.
> 
> I'm 5 weeks post. I will relax at about 16 weeks; I'm not going out anyway so I may as well make the most of my confinement.



@LushLox  Hey stranger!!  I have missed seeing you around and your luscious locks! 

I'm a SAHM and DH was already home 4 days a week so it's not been much adjusting as far as that.  But my teen has no school for the rest of the year and wooo, this boy is restless!  I told him we're doing Home Economics since he doesn't have any other work.  There's lots of painting, cooking, cleaning, yardwork and various other projects he can help me tackle. Lol.  Showed him how to work the grill yesterday and he grilled lunch for us.  His teachers will be distributing lesson plans in the coming weeks to give us some guidance so I'll keep him busy until then. Lol.

How are you coping over there?


----------



## LushLox

MzSwift said:


> @LushLox  Hey stranger!!  I have missed seeing you around and your luscious locks!
> 
> I'm a SAHM and DH was already home 4 days a week so it's not been much adjusting as far as that.  But my teen has no school for the rest of the year and wooo, this boy is restless!  I told him we're doing Home Economics since he doesn't have any other work.  There's lots of painting, cooking, cleaning, yardwork and various other projects he can help me tackle. Lol.  Showed him how to work the grill yesterday and he grilled lunch for us.  His teachers will be distributing lesson plans in the coming weeks to give us some guidance so I'll keep him busy until then. Lol.
> 
> How are you coping over there?



Hiya, missed you too! I just needed a bit of a break for a while, too distracting and I've had a busy year. But I'm indoors for the foreseeable future now so things are....different!

I'm in the same situation, my son's school is finished now and I need to keep him motivated and doing different things. He cooked dinner today, he's very good and it gives me a break lol!


----------



## sunnieb

5 minutes post!

Doing mid-relaxer protein step now.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair

1 week post. Relaxing at 10 weeks.


----------



## MzSwift

Just finished relaxing.  Sitting here under my conditioning cap with my post-relaxer DC baking in K-pak reconstructor and hydrator.  Trying to finish those up. I'm not sure that they've added any benefit to my hair except to make it easier to throw on a protein DC since I don't have to mix it up beforehand.

Will be back to add pix.

ETA, OK here are a few pix:

Pre-relaxer prep.
Pre-sectioned and twisted the night before then loosely bunned the twists.

View media item 130535
View media item 130537
I did my parts differently and learned that I prefer to apply horizontally. I think it took me longer to apply this time even though I only had 8 sections, like usual.  I did 2 horizontal in the back and then the rest vertically going straight back. I found those more awkward to apply the relaxer.

View media item 130541
I did a mid-step moisturizing DC, as instructed, using Motions Moisture Plus and I liked it.  My hair felt softer while applying it and after I neutralized.

View media item 130543
I applied my usual protein/moisture DC afterwards using Joico K-pak Reconstructor and the k-pak Hydrator.  I haven't rinsed it out yet. Can't wait to finish this stuff up yet.  Might end up sticking with my Amino Acid mix post-relaxer.

View media item 130539


----------



## MzSwift

Alright so I'm definitely doing the Amino Acid tx after my relaxers for sure.  I have a sensitive sense of smell. Even after thoroughly rinsing out my relaxer, mid-step tx, neutralizing 3x, ACV rinse and final DC tx, I can still smell the relaxer smell underneath the leave in. It's slight, but I still smell it. It has always been that way, even when I only had 2" of hair.  The only time I don't smell it is if I use the baking soda tx after relaxing.

So I decided to try a WNG using mousse and I will be doing a wash and amino acid tx in the coming days. *sad smile*


----------



## bajandoc86

9 weeks post currently w/ thick, dense NG and I struggled a bit to part my hair to apply my oil prepoo today. I also think my hair being this short makes it a bit more difficult to handle with the difference in textures.

I’m not sure how long we will be on lockdown here in London, so even though I was aiming for 10-12 weeks post before I relax I doubt going to a salon at that time will be feasible. And then if it isn’t, I’m not confident enough to relax myself and worry that I’ll be more prone to breakage at my demarcation line the longer I hold out.


I may have no choice but to do it myself and even then... I’ll try to focus on figuring out ways to keep my NG pliable and soft - that might be the key to a longer stretch until this is all over.


----------



## MzSwift

bajandoc86 said:


> 9 weeks post currently w/ thick, dense NG and I struggled a bit to part my hair to apply my oil prepoo today. I also think my hair being this short makes it a bit more difficult to handle with the difference in textures.
> 
> I’m not sure how long we will be on lockdown here in London, so even though I was aiming for 10-12 weeks post before I relax I doubt going to a salon at that time will be feasible. And then if it isn’t, I’m not confident enough to relax myself and worry that I’ll be more prone to breakage at my demarcation line the longer I hold out.
> 
> 
> I may have no choice but to do it myself and even then... I’ll try to focus on figuring out ways to keep my NG pliable and soft - that might be the key to a longer stretch until this is all over.



If you're nervous about doing your own touch up, and we have no clue how long things will be locked down, do you have any trusty PSs that you could alternate for a few months? That would help you limit manipulation and help you stretch until you're ready to do your hair or have someone else do it.

I typically stretch for approx 6 months at a time and the ONLY way I can do that is with PSing.  After my new growth gets to be too much, I alternate between various extensions or wig styles to get me through to the next relaxer.


----------



## bajandoc86

MzSwift said:


> If you're nervous about doing your own touch up, and we have no clue how long things will be locked down, do you have any trusty PSs that you could alternate for a few months? That would help you limit manipulation and help you stretch until you're ready to do your hair or have someone else do it.
> 
> I typically stretch for approx 6 months at a time and the ONLY way I can do that is with PSing.  After my new growth gets to be too much, I alternate between various extensions or wig styles to get me through to the next relaxer.



My usual PS was straight back cornrows under wigs. Problem is I’m nervous about causing more breakage tryna wrangle my short hair into cornrows. I got some SCurl in the mail today so hoping that helps to soften the new growth and make it more manageable.


----------



## Rozlewis

10 weeks post and 3 more to go before relaxing.


----------



## MzSwift

bajandoc86 said:


> My usual PS was straight back cornrows under wigs. Problem is I’m nervous about cause more breakage tryna wrangle my short hair into cornrows. I got some SCurl in the mail today so hoping that helps to soften the new growth and make it more manageable.



Ah, ok.  Yes, cornrow and wigging is one of my main PSs too! So I didn't know how to cornrow until I was in my 30's and on this HHG. LOL.  I had 3" of  hair. What I learned was that when my hair was shorter, I had to do smaller rows.  I had about 12-15 rows, no kidding.  As my hair grew longer, I could cut it down by half and the last time I did cornrows, I only needed 6 for a flat base.  I think you can do it! 

You can also do plaits too and just rock curlier wigs so that it camouflages any lumps. GL w the s-curl!  I used to like using cholesterol conditioner to make it easier to grab my short hair.


----------



## 11228

I completely lost count of how long ago I relaxed. My hair is in about 8 braids now, held in a pony. I've washed and redone it once. I'll relax when it becomes too tangly 

So far so good.


----------



## geminilive

bajandoc86 said:


> 9 weeks post currently w/ thick, dense NG and I struggled a bit to part my hair to apply my oil prepoo today. I also think my hair being this short makes it a bit more difficult to handle with the difference in textures.
> 
> I’m not sure how long we will be on lockdown here in London, so even though I was aiming for 10-12 weeks post before I relax I doubt going to a salon at that time will be feasible. And then if it isn’t, I’m not confident enough to relax myself and worry that I’ll be more prone to breakage at my demarcation line the longer I hold out.
> 
> 
> I may have no choice but to do it myself and even then... I’ll try to focus on figuring out ways to keep my NG pliable and soft - that might be the key to a longer stretch until this is all over.


Hi I'm also in London. Is there anyone that you recommend? When the city opens up I'm planning to go to http://dominicanhr.co.uk/ to help ease the new growth and then get a relaxer when I'm back in the states


----------



## geminilive

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?

12 weeks



When is your next touch up?

Late May???



What relaxer will you use?

Linange Shea Butter Texturizer



Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?

Salon


----------



## sunnieb

I'll be 3 weeks post on Thursday. 

Deciding if I want to order another Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp or switch to a box relaxer I can get easily. 

I used to be able to order it anywhere and I really want to be able to walk in a store and get it. Hmmm....


----------



## MzSwift

GL @sunnieb ! I know how tricky it can be to switch relaxers.  But you're the relaxer queen so if anyone could successfully navigate it all, it would be you!


----------



## sunnieb

MzSwift said:


> GL @sunnieb ! I know how tricky it can be to switch relaxers.  But you're the relaxer queen so if anyone could successfully navigate it all, it would be you!



You know it!

I'll probably end up sticking with Design Essentials unless the stores open back up so I can go to Sally's again.  The online store doesn't always match what my local store has.


----------



## MzSwift

1.5 weeks post, already!

So glad I did the baking soda/amino acid tx the next day. It immediately got rid of the chemical smell. From now on, I'll do that post relaxer instead of a DC.  I've had good results from that.

I plan to relax again in August


----------



## MzSwift

2 weeks post and I'm ready to go into a "real" PS.


----------



## Rozlewis

12 weeks post and will relax next week at 13 weeks. I usually relax at 17 weeks but this new growth is rough.


----------



## TLC1020

I'm 37 weeks post relaxer this week and I'm waiting on my relaxer I ordered online. I thought I would stay natural but when I took out the knotless braids, my hair was nothing nice..


----------



## bajandoc86

13 weeks post tomorrow. Missed wash day over the weekend but I’m too lazy to tackle my hair today. Will HAVE to do tomorrow though since I’m working Fri-Sun. My new growth all of a sudden looks...idk...MORE over the last week but at least it’s soft.


----------



## sunnieb

I'll be 5 weeks post tomorrow. 

So haven't decided on a new relaxer.


----------



## Rozlewis

13 weeks post and relaxing today.


----------



## healthyhair2

I'm 20 weeks post. I don't know when I will get a retouch because salons are not open. There is no way in hell that I am going to attempt it myself either. I don't know, maybe I'll just keep stretching....


----------



## bajandoc86

It’s Thursday here in UK so that makes 14 weeks post.


----------



## Lymegreen

I’ve been Stretching  since covid. 17 weeks post and preparing to relax. 

I’m waiting on Alphogee 2-step to come in the mail, hopefully this week.  Then I will relax next week.


----------



## sunnieb

6 weeks post. 

Relaxing next week once I hit 8 weeks post. I ordered an ORS Relaxer kit. I'll see how it works and let y'all know.


----------



## lalla

I am almost 6 months post. I last relaxed on December 1st. 
Thank god for Scurl and shea butter, I have my hair in braids right now. 
I'm thinking of switching from Affirm to Fiberguard, does anyone have any experience with that relaxer?


----------



## bajandoc86

15 weeks post. This last week has been tangle + knot city . I actually had to cut out a knot or two!  I think the two nights I fell asleep without a bonnet on greatly contributed to the knots. Sigh.


----------



## MzSwift

bajandoc86 said:


> 15 weeks post. This last week has been tangle + knot city . I actually had to cut out a knot or two!  I think the two nights I fell asleep without a bonnet on greatly contributed to the knots. Sigh.



Oh no!  
When it starts getting this deep into a stretch, put her in some celies and throw a wig on.  
Are you comfortable with finger detangling?


----------



## sunnieb

7 weeks post. Relaxing next week.


----------



## sunnieb

bajandoc86 said:


> 15 weeks post. This last week has been tangle + knot city . I actually had to cut out a knot or two!  I think the two nights I fell asleep without a bonnet on greatly contributed to the knots. Sigh.



Sorry about this!

I know how you feel.  My hair tends to matte and tangle around itself. 

I'm currently cowashing dang near daily to keep my hair loose enough to not break off.


----------



## bajandoc86

MzSwift said:


> Oh no!
> When it starts getting this deep into a stretch, put her in some celies and throw a wig on.
> Are you comfortable with finger detangling?



Yes I am, but these knots were so bad I couldn't get them apart no matter what I did. I will say I missed my weekly wash day last week so it was 2 weeks since my last wash and my hair was a bit drier as well so that likely didnt help. 



sunnieb said:


> Sorry about this!
> 
> I know how you feel.  My hair tends to matte and tangle around itself.
> 
> I'm currently cowashing dang near daily to keep my hair loose enough to not break off.



Yep and even when natural my hair tends to tangle particularly at the roots. I have thought about cowashing in between my weekly wash days to help keep the roots soft and supple  but I'm a bit worried it may be too much manipulation and my hair is generally about the 'less is more' life.


----------



## alundra

I'm_ at least_ 20 weeks post and usually relax at 9-10 but due to the current situation, nothing will be open for another five weeks. This is the longest I can recall going without a relaxer for at least ten years, I wonder what my hair will look like in July!


----------



## healthyhair2

I, unfortunately, had a major setback. There is breakage all along my hairline! Since I'm in the peri-meno club and my hair texture seems to not be able to stay moisturized, I now have to decide what to do. I'm trying to get an appointment with my hairdresser. Awww...man... I don't want to big chop again.


----------



## bajandoc86

16 weeks post - had a bit of protein overload this week but I'm handling it with GHE for a few hrs nightly. The olaplex + protein treatment I did on my last wash day has all my new growth in tiny ringlets, which is cute, but I'm tangle prone at my roots so it's best if I keep my roots stretched/straight as much as possible.

I'm going to try blow drying my roots tomorrow on wash day to see if that helps with tangling over the next week.


----------



## alundra

bajandoc86 said:


> 16 weeks post - had a bit of protein overload this week but I'm handling it with GHE for a few hrs nightly. The olaplex + protein treatment I did on my last wash day has all my new growth in tiny ringlets, which is cute, but *I'm tangle prone at my roots so it's best if I keep my roots stretched/straight as much as possible.*
> 
> I'm going to try blow drying my roots tomorrow on wash day to see if that helps with tangling over the next week.



Same here with the same sort of hair type too. My head is one big tangle.


----------



## bajandoc86

17 weeks post....with no end in sight. I’m shedding more now and I figure that’s a sign I should relax soon.


----------



## MzSwift

bajandoc86 said:


> 17 weeks post....with no end in sight. I’m shedding more now and I figure that’s a sign I should relax soon.



You sure you don't want to try to self relax?  Would hate to hear that you've had issues because you couldn't relax in time.  Touch ups are so much easier to do than a whole virgin relaxer. I'm not pushing you or anything.


----------



## sunnieb

About 10 minutes post.  AND I used a box relaxer!  Lol!  Haven't used one of these since I was a teenager!

My hair looks great and straight!  Plus, I like the availability of box relaxers pretty much anywhere. 

Doing a dc now with the conditioner packet that came with it. I'll do a proper dc tomorrow or Tuesday with my Nexxus.


----------



## bajandoc86

MzSwift said:


> You sure you don't want to try to self relax?  Would hate to hear that you've had issues because you couldn't relax in time.  Touch ups are so much easier to do than a whole virgin relaxer. I'm not pushing you or anything.



Currently 18 weeks post. Think I may bite the bullet next week.....maybe. Usually I'd be gugho about trying new things as a natural, but with this? WHy am I so terrified? LOL


----------



## MzSwift

bajandoc86 said:


> Currently 18 weeks post. Think I may bite the bullet next week.....maybe. Usually I'd be gugho about trying new things as a natural, but with this? WHy am I so terrified? LOL



I remember. I used to love your hair of the day/outfit of the day posts.  You remind me a lot of my BFF/sister.

Is it still short from your cut?  If so, then this is prime time to try your hand at self-relaxing.  It's easier to cover up and there's less hair to sacrifice. At least that's what I told myself when I first started self relaxing and shaving my own head. Lol.  Whenever I messed up, I would just throw on a wig and because it was so short, it seemed like it would grow out faster. So my mistakes didn't last long. Lol


----------



## bajandoc86

MzSwift said:


> I remember. I used to love your hair of the day/outfit of the day posts.  You remind me a lot of my BFF/sister.
> 
> Is it still short from your cut?  If so, then this is prime time to try your hand at self-relaxing.  It's easier to cover up and there's less hair to sacrifice. At least that's what I told myself when I first started self relaxing and shaving my own head. Lol.  Whenever I messed up, I would just throw on a wig and because it was so short, it seemed like it would grow out faster. So my mistakes didn't last long. Lol



yep it’s still short! Well short straight ends on an afro now lol! I’ve decided to try my hand at self-relaxing - I’m torn between phytospecific or something more readily available like mizani rhelaxer for example. I need to practice laying down the relaxer using conditioner before I really try it. I get paid next week so I’ll buy all my tools/products then. 

Oh yea, 19 weeks post tomorrow!


----------



## MzSwift

bajandoc86 said:


> yep it’s still short! Well short straight ends on an afro now lol! I’ve decided to try my hand at self-relaxing - I’m torn between phytospecific or something more readily available like mizani rhelaxer for example. I need to practice laying down the relaxer using conditioner before I really try it. I get paid next week so I’ll buy all my tools/products then.
> 
> Oh yea, 19 weeks post tomorrow!



Yay!  GL! You can do it!!


----------



## bajandoc86

P.s. I blowdried and flat ironed my hair yesterday. I can feel my frickin’ scalp, no tangling! My hair is silky yet fluffy! 
Why didn’t I try this earlier like I said I would? I could’ve saved my hair some breakage over the last few weeks . I’ve filed this away as a tip for long stretching (>15 weeks).


----------



## bajandoc86

Tomorrow makes 20 weeks post!


----------



## lalla

30 weeks post on Sunday. I am getting crochet braids on Saturday.


----------



## MzSwift

11 weeks post on Saturday.

@lalla , you're on to something, sis.  I may either install a lazy girl crochet style or jumbo/chunky twists in the next two weeks.


----------



## sunnieb

3 weeks post. I'll relax when I feel I need to.

Now that I upped my moisture, my new growth is behaving. 

Also, the I didn't process the back of my hair too long, so it's already on and poppin' back there!


----------



## alundra

25 weeks post tomorrow. YIKES. Hair salons in England don't open until Saturday. The woman I go to does hair from her house and I'm sure I can get in next week, but I want a KeraStraight, so I'll have to go back to my old salon (that I haven't been to in 2.5 years) to get one. I bet they have ZERO openings forever.


----------



## MzSwift

alundra said:


> 25 weeks post tomorrow. YIKES. Hair salons in England don't open until Saturday. The woman I go to does hair from her house and I'm sure I can get in next week, but I want a KeraStraight, so I'll have to go back to my old salon (that I haven't been to in 2.5 years) to get one. I bet they have ZERO openings forever.



GL!! Crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## Sosoothing

I lost count . 
But I'm more than 12 weeks post and less than 15 ( I think).
I keep braiding and forgetting about it.


----------



## alundra

MzSwift said:


> GL!! Crossing my fingers for you.



I got my Kerastraight in for next Monday (the salon opens on Saturday). My relaxer is tentatively booked in for 27th July because you have to wait a few weeks after getting a relaxer before getting a kerastraight.

On the news this man was like "My salon is filled for the next five weeks."

Next is getting my eyebrows and possibly nails. Maybe I can just camp out in front of the eyebrow place.


----------



## Prisangela

I lost count but I’m somewhere around 16 weeks 

*correction I’m 14 weeks probably relax at 16-18 weeks


----------



## demlew

sunnieb said:


> 3 weeks post. I'll relax when I feel I need to.
> 
> Now that I upped my moisture, my new growth is behaving.
> 
> Also, the I didn't process the back of my hair too long, so it's already on and poppin' back there!



How have you upped your moisture? Internally or externally? I need help with both. I'm trying to make myself drink 8oz of water at the top of the hour, but I'm not consistent. And I'm 11 weeks post and my ng is dry.


----------



## sunnieb

@demlew here's my post about upping moisture.  



sunnieb said:


> Posted this in my Fotki and copying here:
> 
> This is how moisturized my hair is at bedtime. I didn't even cowash tonight! That's all product. First to last - ORS Carrot Oil, Neutrogena Triple Moisture, and Castor oil.
> 
> I don't skimp on product and I massage and comb in each one. When I wash, I do it early enough so I can airdry then moisturize/ seal like this. My hair loves it and is not crispy anymore.
> View attachment 460429


----------



## demlew

sunnieb said:


> @demlew here's my post about upping moisture.



Thank you! You're always so helpful and I appreciate it


----------



## InchHighPrivateEye

I have lost count too

I think my last relaxer was in January. I did Marley braids last Saturday and will either put more in when I take these down orrrrrr try my hand at a touch up myself. I’m not going to my stylist in 2020.


----------



## LushLox

I’m 20+ weeks post. The max I’ll take it to is 24 week’s although I could probably go longer I think; we’ll see. I’m managing the NG okay but whooo - I HAVE to keep in touch with that moisture just to keep it soft and manageable and some days I have been lazy. The nice thing is being at home, I can just plait it up and just throw it into my silk cap throughout the day and just leave it. 

The lack of manipulating my hair the last few months has been great.


----------



## bajandoc86

21 weeks post! I moved to a new apartment last weekend so my plans to self relax went out the window.


----------



## Rozlewis

8 weeks post and planning to stretch till week 17.


----------



## naturalpride

12 weeks post relaxer, planning to relax at 15 weeks.


----------



## sunnieb

4 weeks post and my hair is doing great.  Will go at least another 4 weeks before relaxing.


----------



## alundra

Now _30 weeks_ post with a KeraStraight. I get touchups around the 12 week mark but missed out because they closed all the salons in the UK in mid-March. 

My relaxer appointment is booked for the end of this month/beginning of next month because hair has to have time inbetween treatments. I'm curious to see what this looks like after I wash it - how loose the texture will be, I mean.


----------



## MzSwift

alundra said:


> Now _30 weeks_ post with a KeraStraight. I get touchups around the 12 week mark but missed out because they closed all the salons in the UK in mid-March.
> 
> My relaxer appointment is booked for the end of this month/beginning of next month because hair has to have time inbetween treatments. I'm curious to see what this looks like after I wash it - how loose the texture will be, I mean.



Pretty hair! That turned out really nice!!


----------



## Queensheba88

12 weeks post....will be relaxing around 18-20weeks


----------



## alundra

MzSwift said:


> Pretty hair! That turned out really nice!!



Thank you! It turned out a little different than last time texture wise but I'm pleased so far.


----------



## LushLox

I relaxed at about 21 weeks. The problem for me is I really underestimated how thick that new growth was and I got through a lot of relaxer trying to apply it. I’m not terribly disappointed with the results but there is still a few coils and waves.

I think I will stretch for 12 weeks this time, then I _may_ try another five month stint for the winter period.

I must say Affirm relaxer is incredible I’m a fan for life!


----------



## LushLox

Question: How soon do you ladies wash and condition after a relaxer? I really hate the horrid just relaxed hair feel; I had to douse my hair with leave in this morning.  I’ll try and hold out until Wednesday but boyyyy


----------



## MzSwift

LushLox said:


> Question: How soon do you ladies wash and condition after a relaxer? I really hate the horrid just relaxed hair feel; I had to douse my hair with leave in this morning.  I’ll try and hold out until Wednesday but boyyyy



Girl, you coming up in here dropping that lusciousness like it's nothing!!  Beautiful hair, sis. 


LOL!  I've done cowashes the very next morning.  It just depends on how I'm wearing it after I relax. 
If I go through the process of blow drying and flat ironing post-relaxer, then I'mma get my money's worth out of that style.  If not, I like to cowash soon after my relaxer bc I feel like my relaxers get a little more texture after a few washes.


----------



## MzSwift

So...

I think I'm ready to move on to my next phase of my hair.  I knew it was gonna happen eventually.  I see it as a natural progression. I have been over having loose hair for a long time. I've just been trying to extend this period.  But I can't any longer.

Even reaching length goals isn't enough motivation. Lol.  I came into this HHJ 11 years ago with the goal of MAYBE reaching APL as a longshot goal.  So I'm happy with how far my hair has come.   I'm gonna put in some locs very soon.  I will NOT be cutting my relaxed hair.  I worked hard and earned every inch so it's coming with me into this next phase. Lol.  I'll continue to lurk here because you ladies have become my home base here. 

Now I have to decide how small I want to make them. With fine strands and medium density, my hair will not be big and pretty like Lauryn Hill's or anything. Last time I did this in 2016 with relaxed hair, I did micro braidlocs and interlocked my new growth.  I combed them out after 3 months though. It was too much like having loose hair and my roots kept clinging together.  I'm going to do Instant Locs this time, using a triple crochet needle.

This is the instant loc process I'll be using, in case anyone is curious.  Not sure whether or not I'll backcomb first bc I have a lot of texture in my hair already.


----------



## 11228

I am relaxing on Friday at 12 weeks post

Excited!


----------



## naturalpride

LushLox said:


> Question: How soon do you ladies wash and condition after a relaxer? I really hate the horrid just relaxed hair feel; I had to douse my hair with leave in this morning.  I’ll try and hold out until Wednesday but boyyyy



I wait a week then back to my normal routine.


----------



## LushLox

MzSwift said:


> Girl, you coming up in here dropping that lusciousness like it's nothing!!  Beautiful hair, sis.
> 
> 
> LOL!  I've done cowashes the very next morning.  It just depends on how I'm wearing it after I relax.
> If I go through the process of blow drying and flat ironing post-relaxer, then I'mma get my money's worth out of that style.  If not, I like to cowash soon after my relaxer bc I feel like my relaxers get a little more texture after a few washes.




Aww thank you, yes makes sense if you’ve used heat you need to get as much mileage out of that heat use as possible. I’ll be washing my hair today, my hair always feels so much better after that first wash post relax.


----------



## LushLox

MzSwift said:


> So...
> 
> I think I'm ready to move on to my next phase of my hair.  I knew it was gonna happen eventually.  I see it as a natural progression. I have been over having loose hair for a long time. I've just been trying to extend this period.  But I can't any longer.
> 
> Even reaching length goals isn't enough motivation. Lol.  I came into this HHJ 11 years ago with the goal of MAYBE reaching APL as a longshot goal.  So I'm happy with how far my hair has come.   I'm gonna put in some locs very soon.  I will NOT be cutting my relaxed hair.  I worked hard and earned every inch so it's coming with me into this next phase. Lol.  I'll continue to lurk here because you ladies have become my home base here.
> 
> Now I have to decide how small I want to make them. With fine strands and medium density, my hair will not be big and pretty like Lauryn Hill's or anything. Last time I did this in 2016 with relaxed hair, I did micro braidlocs and interlocked my new growth.  I combed them out after 3 months though. It was too much like having loose hair and my roots kept clinging together.  I'm going to do Instant Locs this time, using a triple crochet needle.
> 
> This is the instant loc process I'll be using, in case anyone is curious.  Not sure whether or not I'll backcomb first bc I have a lot of texture in my hair already.



Oh no, you’re leaving us Mz Swift, you are such a great motivator and supporter to all the ladies in this group so it’s deffo going to be a loss for the group. We will all have to put the work in to make sure this thread continues to thrive and support relaxed ladies.

Amazing news about you deciding to loc though, I think your hair will look even more beautiful. Are you going to do it yourself or get someone else to do it? Whatever the case please bless us with pics lol


----------



## GraceandJoy

MzSwift said:


> So...
> 
> I think I'm ready to move on to my next phase of my hair. I knew it was gonna happen eventually. I see it as a natural progression. I have been over having loose hair for a long time. I've just been trying to extend this period. But I can't any longer.
> 
> Even reaching length goals isn't enough motivation. Lol. I came into this HHJ 11 years ago with the goal of MAYBE reaching APL as a longshot goal. So I'm happy with how far my hair has come. I'm gonna put in some locs very soon. I will NOT be cutting my relaxed hair. I worked hard and earned every inch so it's coming with me into this next phase. Lol. I'll continue to lurk here because you ladies have become my home base here.
> 
> Now I have to decide how small I want to make them. With fine strands and medium density, my hair will not be big and pretty like Lauryn Hill's or anything. Last time I did this in 2016 with relaxed hair, I did micro braidlocs and interlocked my new growth. I combed them out after 3 months though. It was too much like having loose hair and my roots kept clinging together. I'm going to do Instant Locs this time, using a triple crochet needle.
> 
> This is the instant loc process I'll be using, in case anyone is curious. Not sure whether or not I'll backcomb first bc I have a lot of texture in my hair already.



I will really miss your presence in this thread!!  You provide knowledge, support, and a friendly smile to posters in this thread.  I lurk but I always read your post.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@MzSwift  Good luck on your new journey!


----------



## MzSwift

Thank you ladies so much for the love you reflect back!  

I was so tired that in my haste, I posted in the wrong Relaxer thread! lol. smh


----------



## abioni

You and your hair has been such an inspiration. Sad to see you go.



MzSwift said:


> So...
> 
> I think I'm ready to move on to my next phase of my hair.  I knew it was gonna happen eventually.  I see it as a natural progression. I have been over having loose hair for a long time. I've just been trying to extend this period.  But I can't any longer.
> 
> Even reaching length goals isn't enough motivation. Lol.  I came into this HHJ 11 years ago with the goal of MAYBE reaching APL as a longshot goal.  So I'm happy with how far my hair has come.   I'm gonna put in some locs very soon.  I will NOT be cutting my relaxed hair.  I worked hard and earned every inch so it's coming with me into this next phase. Lol.  I'll continue to lurk here because you ladies have become my home base here.
> 
> Now I have to decide how small I want to make them. With fine strands and medium density, my hair will not be big and pretty like Lauryn Hill's or anything. Last time I did this in 2016 with relaxed hair, I did micro braidlocs and interlocked my new growth.  I combed them out after 3 months though. It was too much like having loose hair and my roots kept clinging together.  I'm going to do Instant Locs this time, using a triple crochet needle.
> 
> This is the instant loc process I'll be using, in case anyone is curious.  Not sure whether or not I'll backcomb first bc I have a lot of texture in my hair already.


----------



## 11228

MzSwift said:


> So...
> 
> I think I'm ready to move on to my next phase of my hair.  I knew it was gonna happen eventually.  I see it as a natural progression. I have been over having loose hair for a long time. I've just been trying to extend this period.  But I can't any longer.
> 
> Even reaching length goals isn't enough motivation. Lol.  I came into this HHJ 11 years ago with the goal of MAYBE reaching APL as a longshot goal.  So I'm happy with how far my hair has come.   I'm gonna put in some locs very soon.  I will NOT be cutting my relaxed hair.  I worked hard and earned every inch so it's coming with me into this next phase. Lol.  I'll continue to lurk here because you ladies have become my home base here.
> 
> Now I have to decide how small I want to make them. With fine strands and medium density, my hair will not be big and pretty like Lauryn Hill's or anything. Last time I did this in 2016 with relaxed hair, I did micro braidlocs and interlocked my new growth.  I combed them out after 3 months though. It was too much like having loose hair and my roots kept clinging together.  I'm going to do Instant Locs this time, using a triple crochet needle.
> 
> This is the instant loc process I'll be using, in case anyone is curious.  Not sure whether or not I'll backcomb first bc I have a lot of texture in my hair already.



I am going to miss you in this thread


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MzSwift said:


> Thank you ladies so much for the love you reflect back!
> 
> I was so tired that in my haste, *I posted in the wrong Relaxer thread! lol. *smh


It be like that sometimes lol


----------



## sunnieb

@MzSwift I will miss you!!!!

Can't wait to see your progress!


----------



## sunnieb

7 weeks post and relaxing next week.


----------



## Curls&Caramel

Only 4 days post and wearing my hair straight since I got it relaxed. I 'm trying to stretch for 8 weeks. I like wearing my hair out, but I don't want to damage my ends. I plan to alternate between a bun and a braidout at some point. How long do you ladies leave your hair straight before going for a PS or low manipulation style?


----------



## naturalpride

I rarely wear straight hair. I've had my hair straight twice in the last 5 years. Most recent 2 weeks ago. I wear twist outs and low buns and never protective style.  Low manipulation styles for me mean I'm not combing my hair or changing my style except on weekly or bi weekly wash days.



Curls&Caramel said:


> Only 4 days post and wearing my hair straight since I got it relaxed. I 'm trying to stretch for 8 weeks. I like wearing my hair out, but I don't want to damage my ends. I plan to alternate between a bun and a braidout at some point. How long do you ladies leave your hair straight before going for a PS or low manipulation style?


----------



## alundra

Next touchup is the end of this week, following my Kerastraight almost 4 weeks ago. 

I've washed my hair a few times, my texture is still there (as it should be with KS) but much looser and still with some volume.


----------



## sunnieb

I rarely wear my out and straight for long.  My hair is short now, so the temptation is much less anyway. 

However, when I was BSL, I'd wear it straight for a day or two, then wrap it back up in a mega bun. 




Curls&Caramel said:


> Only 4 days post and wearing my hair straight since I got it relaxed. I 'm trying to stretch for 8 weeks. I like wearing my hair out, but I don't want to damage my ends. I plan to alternate between a bun and a braidout at some point. How long do you ladies leave your hair straight before going for a PS or low manipulation style?


----------



## Curls&Caramel

naturalpride said:


> I rarely wear straight hair. I've had my hair straight twice in the last 5 years. Most recent 2 weeks ago. I wear twist outs and low buns and never protective style.  Low manipulation styles for me mean I'm not combing my hair or changing my style except on weekly or bi weekly wash days.


I'm not big on protective styles either. I don't have enough talent to braid, access to wigs and weaves, or the patience needed for either lol. I love curls and waves but I'm not sure I could go a year without wanting to see my hair straight. I lack the willpower.


----------



## Curls&Caramel

sunnieb said:


> I rarely wear my out and straight for long.  My hair is short now, so the temptation is much less anyway.
> 
> However, when I was BSL, I'd wear it straight for a day or two, then wrap it back up in a mega bun.


Megabun wow!Looks like I need to get over my desire to preserve my salon styled hair and bun it up. Is one week out too long? Was thinking of DCing or cowashing tomorrow and pulling it back to be safe. I only have SL hair so I can just imagine how tempted I would be to avoid buns with BSL. How long is your hair now if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## naturalpride

Curls&Caramel said:


> I'm not big on protective styles either. I don't have enough talent to braid, access to wigs and weaves, or the patience needed for either lol. I love curls and waves but I'm not sure I could go a year without wanting to see my hair straight. I lack the willpower.



You can healthy straight relaxed hair, just protect your ends and limit combing to wash days. Use your fingers instead. Do rollersets instead of using direct heat like blowdryers and flat irons.


----------



## Islandgurrl

I'm 21 weeks post, relaxing tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## sunnieb

Barely neck length now, but growing back out! 



Curls&Caramel said:


> Megabun wow!Looks like I need to get over my desire to preserve my salon styled hair and bun it up. Is one week out too long? Was thinking of DCing or cowashing tomorrow and pulling it back to be safe. I only have SL hair so I can just imagine how tempted I would be to avoid buns with BSL. How long is your hair now if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Curls&Caramel

So bit the bullet and cowashed last night and bunned it up even though I'm only 5 days post. I haven't leveled up to the wet bun. Just did a braid out and bunned it in the morning. My mom was aghast when she saw me on video chat. "Didn't you just pay a bunch to go to the salon to have it straightened?!!" Kinda gave me second thoughts. I want my hair to grow and I'm struggling to resist the call of the flat iron...


----------



## LushLox

Islandgurrl said:


> I'm 21 weeks post, relaxing tomorrow or Thursday.



Oooh let us know how it turns out. 

21 weeks is a nice surprise, it's definite sweet spot for me. I'm getting better and better at managing the the two textures now with long stretches.


----------



## LushLox

Curls&Caramel said:


> So bit the bullet and cowashed last night and bunned it up even though I'm only 5 days post. I haven't leveled up to the wet bun. Just did a braid out and bunned it in the morning. My mom was aghast when she saw me on video chat. "Didn't you just pay a bunch to go to the salon to have it straightened?!!" Kinda gave me second thoughts. I want my hair to grow and I'm struggling to resist the call of the flat iron...



If you can resist it - resist it, your hair will only benefit from it after all. I do like to wear my hair out and enjoy it for a couple of weeks post relaxer, then it goes up.

I find I'm straightening less and less now, which is crazy considering I recently bought that super expensive flat iron.


----------



## alundra

Re: Touchup. Let's make that the end of _next week_ because my stylist forgot. 

Wasn't an entirely wasted journey, I used my bus sticket to go into the city and get some ORS Carrot Oil.


----------



## Curls&Caramel

LushLox said:


> If you can resist it - resist it, your hair will only benefit from it after all. I do like to wear my hair out and enjoy it for a couple of weeks post relaxer, then it goes up.
> 
> I find I'm straightening less and less now, which is crazy considering I recently bought that super expensive flat iron.


I have to import some heat protectant so that'll definitely deter me for the moment. I've been distracting myself by experimenting with different braidout styles on Youtube.  How do you maintain your hair while it's straight and out? Just moisturize and wrap? I was worried that I wouldn't retain if I left it out for weeks like I normally do.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Idk sis, it might be soon. I never had short relaxed hair, only short natural hair.


----------



## LushLox

Curls&Caramel said:


> I have to import some heat protectant so that'll definitely deter me for the moment. I've been distracting myself by experimenting with different braidout styles on Youtube.  How do you maintain your hair while it's straight and out? Just moisturize and wrap? I was worried that I wouldn't retain if I left it out for weeks like I normally do.



When I wear my hair out it's rarely straight actually, I usually either flexi rod my hair or use satin pillow rollers for waves. So my hair generally is in a beach wave style when I wear it out. I've never been one for wrapping tbh.

I've been staying indoors so much lately that it's constantly wrapped up in silk anyway.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Just relaxed today at like 1:30pm?


----------



## sunnieb

Meh, I spent my energy today cleaning so not relaxing today. 

My hair is behaving so no big deal to go another few days.


----------



## sunnieb

@Curls&Caramel I understand people that feel like your mom.   However, it's your hair and you know how best to care for it.


----------



## Curls&Caramel

LushLox said:


> When I wear my hair out it's rarely straight actually, I usually either flexi rod my hair or use satin pillow rollers for waves. So my hair generally is in a beach wave style when I wear it out. I've never been one for wrapping tbh.
> 
> I've been staying indoors so much lately that it's constantly wrapped up in silk anyway.


Thank you! I just googled satin pillow rollers.  Thought it was a typo lol. I will definitely be getting these! Just spent a super uncomfortable night on my perm rods at the ends of my braids for a braidout. Can't wait to try those out after I straighten.


----------



## Curls&Caramel

sunnieb said:


> @Curls&Caramel I understand people that feel like your mom.   However, it's your hair and you know how best to care for it.


This is all so new to me. Gotta channel some of that confidence.


----------



## MzSwift

Curls&Caramel said:


> This is all so new to me. Gotta channel some of that confidence.



You can do it!


----------



## starfish

I’m only 6 weeks out but I’m getting a touch up on Thursday smh. Plus color.  I need the color more than I need a perm but I definitely have enough new growth. I went 12 weeks during quarantine and never again. Grateful I have an awesome stylist who knows what he’s doing.  (He’s been doing my hair for 17 years...most of his customers are at minimum BSL.  Alot are MBL and longer) Six weeks is about all I can handle, 7 weeks TOPS.  I’m going to try and wear my hair down more often but I’m going through menopause and it’s a little past BSL and it’s just too hot!  Now I see why menopausal women cut their hair.


----------



## LushLox

3 weeks post, 18 more weeks to go! 21 week stretch is very manageable for me, the touch up however is more challenging though due to the pure density of that new growth. 

I’m really trying to baby my ends as I’ve been cutting off too much of my progress lately.

I am loving Affirm, I can’t see myself switching relaxer any time soon.


----------



## alundra

Finally got my touch-up today. I haven't checked but it might be officially 29 weeks post, my longest stretch ever, but with the help of the KeraStraight.


----------



## Rozlewis

1 day post. I relaxed yesterday. I plan to go to at least 13 weeks.


----------



## sunnieb

9 weeks post. My hair is doing good so I still haven't relaxed. Maybe next week.


----------



## CICI24

Hello,
I'm newly relaxed again. I'm sure I posted in this thread a couple of years ago. I tend to go back and forth with my hair. but I find it easier to grow my hair longer while relaxed. I'm currently 10 weeks post. I want to relax at 16 weeks so that would be three relaxers per year.


----------



## secretdiamond

I still follow this thread, but forgot to say "goodbye."  I decided to forgo relaxing (lye/no-lye) due to all the issues I was having for the past few years. Kept trying different relaxers, different strengths, texlaxing, texturizing, olaplex, etc, until I realized it was the relaxing itself causing my issues.

I didn't want to transition, so I finally ended up buzzing it all off last year with clippers.  Learned about "scab" hair (don't like the word cause my hair really felt more like "baby hair" and looser curls), and have buzzed it off a time or 2 since because my texture didn't feel "right."  I think it was from long term follicle issues from relaxing for so many years.  My texture is finally "right," meaning  the strands are stronger, kinkier, tightly coiled 4b that bounces back.  Don't have to cut it anymore, and now I can grow it all back!

Anyway, I still feel more at home here.  Won't relax again because of how long it has taken for my hair "recover," but not against chemically straightening again in the future.


----------



## sunnieb

About an hour post.


----------



## TLC1020

This week will be 12 weeks..  I'll be relaxing this week as well, my hair is in a pixie cut so I'm good for going this long with it being so short.


----------



## sunnieb

2 weeks post today.  I'll probably go 10 weeks this time. My hair is finally feeling like it's recovered from whatever it was going through.


----------



## sunnieb

4 weeks post. Still think I'll go 10 weeks.


----------



## LushLox

I relaxed at 12 weeks post yesterday; I just wasn’t up to stretching for longer this time round. However I’m going to try and go for my 20/21 week stretch next as those results were very good.


----------



## Sanity

I'm missing this thread terribly!


----------



## Rozlewis

7 weeks and 10 more to go.


----------



## sunnieb

5 weeks post tomorrow. Going at least 4 more weeks. 

Doing adc with Nexxus Humectress now.


----------



## 11228

I never keep up anymore. I relax when my hair says to do so


----------



## sunnieb

8 weeks post today. 

Thinking about relaxing tonight instead of waiting another few weeks.


----------



## sunnieb

11228 said:


> I never keep up anymore. I relax when my hair says to do so



Totally understand!  Sometimes I can go 10 weeks before extra shedding and other signs start.  Other times, my hair starts this around 6 weeks!

You just never know.   That's exactly why I'm considering relaxing tonight at 8 weeks.  My hair has been asking for it.  Last relaxer cycle, I was still in chill mode at 8 weeks post.


----------



## TLC1020

I'm 7 weeks post relaxer this week, I know I'm going to go at least 12 weeks for sure.


----------



## sunnieb

So I lollygagged around yesterday and didn't relax. 

Cowashed to keep newgrowth from matting. Don't have time to relax today. Don't know when I'll do it, but it'll be a soon as I make time.


----------



## CICI24

I'm currently 7 weeks post. 5 more weeks to go.


----------



## sunnieb

Still haven't relaxed!


----------



## TLC1020

8 weeks post


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I don’t remember  but I finally cut these braids into a bob lmao. Probably before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Queensheba88

11 weeks post i normally relax at 12 weeks.Just brought some curlformer dupes to see if i can go a few more weeks.Trying to look fresh for Thanksgiving.


----------



## sunnieb

5 minutes post!  Feels divine!


----------



## sunnieb

2 weeks post and I'll probably relax at 8 weeks.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

5 days post. I’m gonna try to stretch to 10 weeks. If I can’t I’m gonna relax as soon as I need to:


----------



## sunnieb

4 weeks post today.  Plan to relax again before the year is out, so I'll probably be right at 8 weeks.


----------



## bronzeqtoftx

Retouched my relaxer for the first time last Thursday at 11 weeks. I was trying for 12-14 but my growth was a pinch short of an inch and edges were too coily. When I was previously relaxed years ago I used to flat iron my roots to make new growth blend better. I discarded my CHI years ago. The only heat I’m using this time around is my blowdryer. I’ll push again for 12 weeks next time.


----------



## lorr1e1

starfish said:


> I’m only 6 weeks out but I’m getting a touch up on Thursday smh. Plus color.  I need the color more than I need a perm but I definitely have enough new growth. I went 12 weeks during quarantine and never again. Grateful I have an awesome stylist who knows what he’s doing.  (He’s been doing my hair for 17 years...most of his customers are at minimum BSL.  Alot are MBL and longer) Six weeks is about all I can handle, 7 weeks TOPS.  I’m going to try and wear my hair down more often but I’m going through menopause and it’s a little past BSL and it’s just too hot!  Now I see why menopausal women cut their hair.


I've never retouched earlier than 2 months, I typically do it at 3 months this time around Im almost 4 months post (almost 2 inch regrowth) I'm aiming to self lax at weekend. 6 weeks is a lot. I don't want the chemicals in my hair that often I put up with thick forest as it gives me some body in my hair.

I'm not one to flat iron I don't see the point in relaxing then ironing it everyday unless I M going out for the evening, that's what the chemicals are for.


----------



## starfish

lorr1e1 said:


> I've never retouched earlier than 2 months, I typically do it at 3 months this time around Im almost 4 months post (almost 2 inch regrowth) I'm aiming to self lax at weekend. 6 weeks is a lot. I don't want the chemicals in my hair that often I put up with thick forest as it gives me some body in my hair.
> 
> I'm not one to flat iron I don't see the point in relaxing then ironing it everyday unless I M going out for the evening, that's what the chemicals are for.


My hair grows really fast and it feels like I’m 4z at the crown of my head, so it gets poofy, and I don’t like that.  I like body but not poofy.  I’ve gotten relaxers at 6-8 weeks (8 weeks TOPS) for over 30 years and have had MBL for most of that time.


----------



## LushLox

I’m about nine weeks post I’m going to touch up the week of Christmas which would bring me to 13 weeks post. Thats a fairly decent run for me.

I would like to go longer because my 21 week post touch up results were awesome but I’m not going to make that this time.

What is it about the crown that makes it so coarse and resistant, because it seems like a common theme for a lot of women? That piece of hair just looks different to all of the rest of my hair lol.


----------



## GraceandJoy

LushLox said:


> I’m about nine weeks post I’m going to touch up the week of Christmas which would bring me to 13 weeks post. Thats a fairly decent run for me.
> 
> I would like to go longer because my 21 week post touch up results were awesome but I’m not going to make that this time.
> 
> What is it about the crown that makes it so coarse and resistant, because it seems like a common theme for a lot of women? That piece of hair just looks different to all of the rest of my hair lol.


Yes, Yes, Yes.  I want to know too.  I used to think it was just my hair.  My crown area is a very different texture and length and it breaks easily.  I've had to learn to treat it gently and moisturize it heavily.


----------



## Queensheba88

Currently 16 weeks post...i normally relax at 12 weeks. Got a set of crochet passion twists to look cute for Thanksgiving and I've been loving how low maintenance they are...i'll be relaxing within the next few weeks tho..


----------



## sunnieb

5 weeks post and still plan to relax before the year is out. 

@LushLox my crown is in a class by itself!  It doesn't behave like the rest of my hair at all.  Whenever I dc, I slosh plenty of conditioner up there for good measure.


----------



## secretdiamond

I’m 6 weeks post right now. Plan is to go for 6 months/24 weeks.  
From there, I’ll see if I want to continue on and transition back to natural again (will finally be long enough for braids) or relax.


----------



## TLC1020

14 weeks post and not relaxing until January or February.. We shall see


----------



## sunnieb

6 weeks post. Thinking I'll relax around New Year's Eve when I'll be a little over 9 weeks.


----------



## TLC1020

Still wearing my box braids.... 4 months (16 weeks) post relaxer..


----------



## sunnieb

8 weeks post as of yesterday. 

Thinking about relaxing today or tomorrow.  Not sure yet.


----------



## sunnieb

So I was looking at my calendar for this week and next thing I know I'm pre-parting, oiling, and relaxing!  

Doing my dc now. I'll be up late and that's cool with me. I'm a night owl anyway.  Probably why I had the energy to relax at night in the first place!


----------



## lorr1e1

What relaxer are you all using:
Brand 
Strength 
Lye/No Lye


----------



## TLC1020

lorr1e1 said:


> What relaxer are you all using:
> Brand
> Strength
> Lye/No Lye


I'll be using Mizani Butter Blend Relaxer in Mild Lye Formula


----------



## lorr1e1

TLC1020 said:


> I'll be using Mizani Butter Blend Relaxer in Mild Lye Formula


I have the Mizani BB Lye - medium normal.  

Can I ask if it supposed to have a slight chemical smell a (a lot less than the usual you get in the no-lye activator non mizani branded relaxer) I expected it to have nice sweet butter blend smell?


----------



## TLC1020

lorr1e1 said:


> I have the Mizani BB Lye - medium normal.
> 
> Can I ask if it supposed to have a slight chemical smell a (a lot less than the usual you get in the no-lye activator non mizani branded relaxer) I expected it to have nice sweet butter blend smell?


It have a regular relaxer smell to me... I've used Classic Mizani Relaxers in Mild and I also used Motions Relaxer, all Lye Relaxers and they all smell like chemicals to me...


----------



## lorr1e1

TLC1020 said:


> It have a regular relaxer smell to me... I've used Classic Mizani Relaxers in Mild and I also used Motions Relaxer, all Lye Relaxers and they all smell like chemicals to me...


I'm just checking what kind of smell they should have as I bought one online. Mine is slight chemical smell. I thought it wouid have the strong nice sweet smelling bb that I think come in the no lye version.


----------



## Queensheba88

One day post relaxer!! Relaxed yesterday at 20weeks post!! Tried out the motions lye relaxer i think i found my new love, i normally use ors lye.


----------



## lorr1e1

Queensheba88 said:


> One day post relaxer!! Relaxed yesterday at 20weeks post!! Tried out the motions lye relaxer i think i found my new love, i normally use ors lye.


I switched from ors no lye extra strength to mizani lye medium normal, it's very good no burns it seemed easier to deal with. 

Can't seem to get motions products so easily in UK, not sure why.


----------



## LushLox

lorr1e1 said:


> I switched from ors no lye extra strength to mizani lye medium normal, it's very good no burns it seemed easier to deal with.
> 
> Can't seem to get motions products so easily in UK, not sure why.



They sell Motions at Pak Cosmetics but I really detest shopping there.


----------



## LushLox

I use Affirm sensitive scalp, medium. Best relaxer I’ve used.


----------



## sunnieb

lorr1e1 said:


> What relaxer are you all using:
> Brand
> Strength
> Lye/No Lye



ORS Olive Oil No-Lye Relaxer

I used Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp for years, but it became too hard to find even online.  Plus, I like buying a fresh it every 2 months rather than having to buy 20 applications of DE at one time.


----------



## danysedai

Just relaxed yesterday at home (husband helped) . I've been using Mizani rhelaxer, it leaves texture in my hair. I still haven't been able to find Affirm again.


----------



## LushLox

danysedai said:


> Just relaxed yesterday at home (husband helped) . I've been using Mizani rhelaxer, it leaves texture in my hair. I still haven't been able to find Affirm again.



Huh how comes? That’s very worrying that you can’t find Affirm now. This is the best relaxer I’ve used! I’m going to buy a new 9 tub set and hope for the best, I still see them available here.


----------



## LushLox

Was just looking at older pics, I need to get back here. I had so much volume then, before my hair got ravaged by anemia.

ETA. Oh I tried to add a pic but it didn’t work!
ETA1. Sorted just needed to reduce the size


----------



## lorr1e1

danysedai said:


> Just relaxed yesterday at home (husband helped) . I've been using Mizani rhelaxer, it leaves texture in my hair. I still haven't been able to find Affirm again.


Try the Mizani Butter blends sensitive scalp one it's no lye, I find that no lye straightens hair better than lye relaxers. Others in this board say the same thing.


----------



## TLC1020

18 weeks post relaxer.....


----------



## CICI24

lorr1e1 said:


> What relaxer are you all using:
> Brand
> Strength
> Lye/No Lye



I used to use PCJ Lye but I'm looking to switch back to no -lye. I haven't used no lye relaxers in over 15 years.  I read that lye relaxers break down the protein in the hair more than no -lye. My hair isn't bad at all but I want it to be a little thicker.


----------



## lorr1e1

CICI24 said:


> I used to use PCJ Lye but I'm looking to switch back to no -lye. I haven't used no lye relaxers in over 15 years.  I read that lye relaxers break down the protein in the hair more than no -lye. My hair isn't bad at all but I want it to be a little thicker.


In my experience  I would say you get straighter hair with no lye over lye relaxers.  Though i'm baffled by people saying that lye process faster.  I'm thinking that they process slower.  They haven't burned me either, another thing people say happens with lye; so not sure what to make of it.  

I like that you get them in tubs they don't have the typical strong chemical smell although it didn't bother me using no lye with strong smell as i rinsed it out well.   It used to be my opinion (way back when) that salons used the lye ones as i felt that they had a stronger relaxer and got better results.  But looking at my last couple of in salon relaxers i think it must have been no lye they used compared to the results i got from the lye forumulations i did at home.


----------



## sunnieb

2 weeks post. 

Will stay on my schedule of relaxing every 8 weeks.


----------



## TLC1020

19 weeks post relaxer today.... Almost made it 20 weeks (5 months)... I did my touch-up today... Came out pretty good..


----------



## bronzeqtoftx

I retouched my hair today at a little over 7 weeks. The amount of new growth this time I didn’t want to manipulate any longer. It’s likely due to cleaning up my diet and implementing black seed oil as supplement.


----------



## sunnieb

4 weeks post and doing fine.


----------



## secretdiamond

A little over 13 weeks.  Tried knotless braids and now with a small patch of hair missing  at the line of demarcation   Had to take them out the same day, it was so tight. Thought I took them out in time--- guess not.....Never again.  Will continue stretching without braids.


----------



## lorr1e1

secretdiamond said:


> A little over 13 weeks.  Tried knotless braids and now with a small patch of hair missing  at the line of demarcation   Had to take them out the same day, it was so tight. Thought I took them out in time--- guess not.....Never again.  Will continue stretching without braids.


Only thing I used to do when growing my relaxer out was cornrowing and putting a wig on. Braids are not good it's extra hair strands weighing down on your scalp it's bound to thin out your hair all over the head


----------



## sunnieb

5 weeks post and loving all the newgrowth coming in.


----------



## alundra

8 weeks post and doing well. We're under lockdown 3 and everything is closed (including salons and hair supply stores, plus we're having difficulty getting in supplies from the EU) again.  Hoping we open back up in March because I do not want to go through another really long stretch.


----------



## sunnieb

6 weeks post.  Still plan to relax at 8 weeks post.


----------



## 11228

bronzeqtoftx said:


> I retouched my hair today at a little over 7 weeks. The amount of new growth this time I didn’t want to manipulate any longer. It’s likely due to cleaning up my diet and implementing *black seed oil *as supplement.



What is that?


----------



## CICI24

I am currently 12 weeks post relaxer. I will touch up on Feb 14th.


----------



## TLC1020

I'm 4 weeks post relaxer, not sure when I will touch up..


----------



## 11228

Proper brushing/detangling is critical for retention. I fell for the wide-tooth comb craze which turned out to be a dilemma in the long run.

I'll rather lose some hair than deal with constant tangle due to improper removal of shed hairs


----------



## bronzeqtoftx

11228 said:


> What is that?


It’s a liquid supplement I take. It’s also called black cumin oil.


----------



## sunnieb

11228 said:


> Proper brushing/detangling is critical to retention. I fell for the wide-tooth comb craze which turned out to be a dilemma in the long run.
> 
> I'll rather lose some hair than deal to constant tangle due to improper removal of shed hairs


I feel for it too!

I still don't use a brush, but it's more out of habit than being scared of being bad for my hair.

I'm off Monday,  so I'll be able to relax my hair during the day.


----------



## 11228

sunnieb said:


> I feel for it too!
> 
> I still don't use a brush, but it's more out of habit than being scared of being bad for my hair.
> 
> I'm off Monday,  so I'll be able to relax my hair during the day.



I brush my hair once a week and it feels amazing for me to be able to run my fingers through my hair from scalp to tips. 

Not only that, but my hair feels soft and flowy instead of the stiff mess it was for the longest time.


----------



## LushLox

I’ve always had a brush in my kit, but I don’t use it constantly; I’ll use it if I’m blow drying or brushing my hair to smooth into a bun. I will be using it today as it goes as I’m washing, DC’ing then blow drying to prep my hair for a trim.

It’s a key staple for me, the key is incorporating the correct technique and limit how often you’re brushing.


----------



## secretdiamond

I’m almost 4 months post. Wanted to make it to 6 months, but I don’t know right now.


----------



## lorr1e1

When I had my hair natural I always combed and brushed my hair daily, I hated doing it but my hair shrank up badly everyday, my hair is 4c naturally it's like sandpaper.

Today I'm relaxed and I use wide tooth comb when wet or a normal width one dry and use a natural bristle boar brush (this split when I had it natural last year - that's how tough my natural hair is) to neaten the hair daily. I don't get knots or anything so it's easy. I don't know how some people don't comb/brush daily, mine would look unkempt if I did that.


----------



## LushLox

lorr1e1 said:


> When I had my hair natural I always combed and brushed my hair daily, I hated doing it but my hair shrank up badly everyday, my hair is 4c naturally it's like sandpaper.
> 
> Today I'm relaxed and I use wide tooth comb when wet or a normal width one dry and use a natural bristle boar brush (this split when I had it natural last year - that's how tough my natural hair is) to neaten the hair daily. I don't get knots or anything so it's easy. I don't know how some people don't comb/brush daily, mine would look unkempt if I did that.



Minimising comb usage really is learned behaviour for me and I’ve had to force myself to think more strategically about my hair and how my hair will be set during the week.

If I’m going to be bunning in the week I’ll set my hair in that style for the week once I have washed, DC’d and air dried. This is the most I will be manipulating my hair with my comb and brush. I will set my hair in the bun, not even with a pony tail holder,  I will just set the hair in place with pins and simply keep my scarf on until such time I need to remove it. The scarf keeps it neat all week and no need to comb until wash day.

Sometimes I’ll put my hair in pillow rollers or flexis, so after that initial comb through on wash day I don’t need to comb again as the curls are kind of set in place.

I’ve retained so much more hair with this change.


----------



## Chrismiss

I got my retouch on 2/11. I’ve made some nice gains durng the pandemic. I want to do eveything I can to increase those between now and the next retouch, which should be around 6/11. I typically go 14-16 weeks. I already deep condition weekly and I’ve eliminated wrapping my hair. I’ve also added biotin(10,000 mcgs). I’m trying to decide if I should stop roller setting and opt instead for air drying? Just thoughts to get me to my next growth goal.


----------



## LushLox

Chrismiss said:


> I got my retouch on 2/11. I’ve made some nice gains durng the pandemic. I want to do eveything I can to increase those between now and the next retouch, which should be around 6/11. I typically go 14-16 weeks. I already deep condition weekly and I’ve eliminated wrapping my hair. I’ve also added biotin(10,000 mcgs). I’m trying to decide if I should stop roller setting and opt instead for air drying? Just thoughts to get me to my next growth goal.


I love rollersetting and I used to be an avid fan of rollersetting, I did it weekly for a long time. It keeps the length smooth and soft but it’s a lot of manipulation. I mean I took my time with it and all but it’s a lot of wet hair and fine tooth combing and I just decided to not rollerset so much and just air dry instead which is the best really for my hair. I’ve just decided that apart from a little comb through on wash day I want to really minimise the manipulation.

I do rollerset now and again if I’m going somewhere nice and I want my hair to look a bit different.

You just need to assess whether your hair can withstand regular setting, it’s great if you can as I think rollersetting is really beneficial to keep the hair manageable during the week.


----------



## Chrismiss

LushLox said:


> I love rollersetting and I used to be an avid fan of rollersetting, I did it weekly for a long time. It keeps the length smooth and soft but it’s a lot of manipulation. I mean I took my time with it and all but it’s a lot of wet hair and fine tooth combing and I just decided to not rollerset so much and just air dry instead which is the best really for my hair. I’ve just decided that apart from a little comb through on wash day I want to really minimise the manipulation.
> 
> I do rollerset now and again if I’m going somewhere nice and I want my hair to look a bit different.
> 
> You just need to assess whether your hair can withstand regular setting, it’s great if you can as I think rollersetting is really beneficial to keep the hair manageable during the week.


I've been roller setting for years. But I, too, think its a lot of manipulation. I'm wondering how much more my hair would thrive if I air dried? My thought is I would air dry most of the way, hit it with a blow dryer  and then curl once per week with a curling iron. I can maintain the curls by pin curling or flexirodding.


----------



## TLC1020

6 weeks post relaxer.. Plenty more weeks to go..


----------



## LushLox

Chrismiss said:


> I've been roller setting for years. But I, too, think its a lot of manipulation. I'm wondering how much more my hair would thrive if I air dried? My thought is I would air dry most of the way, hit it with a blow dryer  and then curl once per week with a curling iron. I can maintain the curls by pin curling or flexirodding.



I air dry for the majority of the time but I don’t do it exclusively, now and again I will blow dry and flat iron, more so as I’m getting deep into a stretch. I like this method it seems to work.

I’m 11 weeks post currently I think I will go to 16 weeks.


----------



## sunnieb

Life got in the way last week. 

I just finished relaxing and now I'm dc'ing. My hair is really making a comeback!

I'm in the SL challenge and will make it in a few months if I keep retaining all I grow!


----------



## TLC1020

sunnieb said:


> Life got in the way last week.
> 
> I just finished relaxing and now I'm dc'ing. My hair is really making a comeback!
> 
> I'm in the SL challenge and will make it in a few months if I keep retaining all I grow!


Really good to hear hun..


----------



## alundra

I'm 12 weeks post and ready for a relaxer...

... in April when the salons open again. I'll be 19 weeks then.  Going to do some research on stretching now.


----------



## LushLox

alundra said:


> I'm 12 weeks post and ready for a relaxer...
> 
> ... in April when the salons open again. I'll be 19 weeks then.  Going to do some research on stretching now.



Have you tried to self relax?


----------



## alundra

LushLox said:


> Have you tried to self relax?



No, too scared.

I couldn't if I wanted to either, because all the stores that sell beauty supplies are closed. They open on the same day as the salons!


----------



## LushLox

alundra said:


> No, too scared.
> 
> I couldn't if I wanted to either, because all the stores that sell beauty supplies are closed. They open on the same day as the salons!


I’ll be happy when they open up again I’m desperate to see my beauty therapist lol


----------



## sunnieb

One week post. Plan to relax at 8 weeks.

I hope the areas that are still closed open up soon. I can't even imagine what that's like. We've been open down here since last May.


----------



## Prettyeyes

I am 8 weeks post and I may start transitioning!


----------



## TLC1020

9 weeks post and counting..


----------



## alundra

sunnieb said:


> One week post. Plan to relax at 8 weeks.
> 
> I hope the areas that are still closed open up soon. I can't even imagine what that's like. We've been open down here since last May.



Since January the only places I can visit are the pharmacy, the supermarket and very local parks. Everything else is closed (aside from some fast food places, but not restaurants). 

Just one more month to go and the salons (hair, nails, eyebrows) will be open, so I can at least stock up on hair supplies and get a touch-up.


----------



## sunnieb

3 weeks post today. I really love my hair at this stage. Not too straight, but with a hint of newgrowth that's not tangling or matting up yet. 

Plan to relax at 8 weeks post.


----------



## LushLox

I’m 15 weeks post and plan to relax next week at 16 weeks. It’s been a good stretch thus far.


----------



## BonBon88

One week post lol!  I'm planning to relax again in mid July.


----------



## bronzeqtoftx

I’m on week 10 and believe I’m gonna make a go at stretching until week 12. New growth is worse in the middle but my edges aren’t bad. Nothing gel,  water and a scarf won’t lay down.


----------



## TLC1020

10 weeks post..


----------



## LushLox

I was going to touch up at 16 weeks but my hair feels so manageable I think it would be silly to do it right now. I’m going to try another two/four weeks at least.


----------



## CICI24

I'm currently 5 weeks post relaxer. My next touch up will be 7 more weeks but I have a lot of new growth. I may get a touch up sooner.


----------



## LushLox

I have a few knots, and there I was just saying a few days ago that, ohhh my hair feels so manageable. 

Nevermind its not too bad, it’s not matted or anything thankfully, nothing that some conditioner and/or oil won’t fix.

I need to repurchase some more Affirm relaxer kits.


----------



## lorr1e1

I was about 14 weeks post until I relaxed last week with Mizani sensitive scalp (no lye) relaxer. I was surprised that it got me bone straight as I always go for extra strength in other brands as I have 4c coarse/resistant hair.

This Mizani one only comes in one strength which is odd but it works and it doesn't smell once you add and mix the activator it's the best relaxer I ever used I'm happy with it.


----------



## LushLox

lorr1e1 said:


> I was about 14 weeks post until I relaxed last week with Mizani sensitive scalp (no lye) relaxer. I was surprised that it got me bone straight as I always go for extra strength in other brands as I have 4c coarse/resistant hair.
> 
> This Mizani one only comes in one strength which is odd but it works and it doesn't smell once you add and mix the activator it's the best relaxer I ever used I'm happy with it.



Its great when you find a relaxer that you’re happy with. I feel the same way about Affirm, I’ll never use a different brand now. I don’t even think it’s that expensive. Sometimes in life you get what you pay for.


----------



## sunnieb

Wow! Look at all the super stretchers!!!  I used to ride with y'all.

Now I'm 5 weeks post planning to relax in 3 weeks. 

I heard about a new black woman owned beauty supply in the area that I want to check out. Hope I can go in there and load up on all my relaxer supplies. Would love to help keep her business up and running.


----------



## KhandiB

Hi Ladies 

Its been a long time since Ive been in here.

I cannot remember the last time I relaxed my hair, Its definitely been about 5 months though lol.

Going protective for the next 6 months or so, braids, wigs etc.  with a flat iron here or there.

My hair feels so light, I dont know how else to explain it, and not in a good way.  Like I feel like its really thin, and then I blowdry it and it is just so full. 

Bleh anyways.  Hope everyone is holding up well!! <3


----------



## secretdiamond

5 months post. Shooting for 6 months (maybe more)
Got some braids in 2 weeks ago. Hoping my hair doesn’t come out. I’ll be leaving them in 6 weeks this time.


----------



## LushLox

I think I’m going to try for six months post too but I’m really going to play it by ear, I’ll feel no qualms in ending it early. I should at least be able to get to 20 weeks.

Thank god for working from home; hair has just been in two pocohontas plaits and I’m just moisturising as needed, still only combing on wash day.


----------



## sunnieb

6 weeks post and relaxing in 2 weeks.

Hey @KhandiB


----------



## LushLox

I realised that I’ve been using a lot of SLS shampoos lately. I thought I’d better give my hair a break from it and switch to SLS free shampoo for a while, especially as I’m entering into the last few weeks of my stretch. I bought, and will be using Moroccanoil Repairing shampoo which is amazing.


----------



## MamaBear2012

Whew! I haven't been on this hair side in YEARS. But it's been about 10 years since my last relaxer. But I think I'm going to relax next week.

When I was relaxed I was waist length. I did all kinds of styles. I loved it. My hair is incredibly thick and I basically twist it or put it in a puff. I've had enough of that. 

So...we'll see.


----------



## LushLox

MamaBear2012 said:


> Whew! I haven't been on this hair side in YEARS. But it's been about 10 years since my last relaxer. But I think I'm going to relax next week.
> 
> When I was relaxed I was waist length. I did all kinds of styles. I loved it. My hair is incredibly thick and I basically twist it or put it in a puff. I've had enough of that.
> 
> So...we'll see.



Wow, welcome back to the dark side ,  I’m sure you’re going to love it. Will you get your hair done by a professional or will you self relax?


----------



## MamaBear2012

LushLox said:


> Wow, welcome back to the dark side ,  I’m sure you’re going to love it. Will you get your hair done by a professional or will you self relax?


Thanks! I sent my stylist a text about 30 minutes ago to see if she can fit me in next week. If not, I'll try to get in to see her the following week. I couldn't do it by myself.


----------



## LushLox

MamaBear2012 said:


> Thanks! I sent my stylist a text about 30 minutes ago to see if she can fit me in next week. If not, I'll try to get in to see her the following week. I couldn't do it by myself.



I think that’s probably for the best, because a virgin relaxer + thick hair  = too many problems to try and do it yourself and will likely result in under processing.


----------



## MamaBear2012

LushLox said:


> I think that’s probably for the best, because a virgin relaxer + thick hair  = too many problems to try and do it yourself and will likely result in under processing.


Yeah, I have never done my own relaxer and my mom started relaxing my hair at 4.

She has a spot for me!! I can't wait.


----------



## alundra

Relaxer booked in for this Wednesday! I cannot wait, it's been a five month stretch.


----------



## sunnieb

Welcome back @MamaBear2012!

I'm 7 weeks post today. Might relax Friday if I feel like it. Already bought my relaxer kit.


----------



## MamaBear2012

sunnieb said:


> Welcome back @MamaBear2012!
> 
> I'm 7 weeks post today. Might relax Friday if I feel like it. Already bought my relaxer kit.


Thank you! I'm all booked for Wednesday. I'm so excited. So so excited.


----------



## LushLox

Have you guys seen this? I got anxiety watching it. It’s worth watching just for what she does in the middle of the vid. I’m praying for her hair.


----------



## abioni

LushLox said:


> Have you guys seen this? I got anxiety watching it. It’s worth watching just for what she does in the middle of the vid. I’m praying for her hair.



Why does she sound fast forwarded? lol
It's crazy that she relaxed her hair twice.


----------



## alundra

Back from the salon with a fresh relaxer! I had a lot of breakage on the ends so I lost a lot of length, but I'm looking forward to growing it back.


----------



## LushLox

abioni said:


> Why does she sound fast forwarded? lol
> It's crazy that she relaxed her hair twice.



I think she’s just trolling with controversial videos for views because her next video on flat ironing her hair wasn’t better.


----------



## LushLox

alundra said:


> Back from the salon with a fresh relaxer! I had a lot of breakage on the ends so I lost a lot of length, but I'm looking forward to growing it back.



Oh no, so sorry to here. How long did you stretch for? I’m done now, I’m touching up next Friday on my day off.


----------



## alundra

LushLox said:


> Oh no, so sorry to here. How long did you stretch for? I’m done now, I’m touching up next Friday on my day off.



From December 2020.  I had no choice because the salons were closed in England. Last time it was from December 2019 - JUNE 2020 lol.


----------



## LushLox

alundra said:


> From December 2020.  I had no choice because the salons were closed in England. Last time it was from December 2019 - JUNE 2020 lol.



Wow so you’re used to stretching for long periods then! I last touched up in December too, I think my hair is okay there isn’t any breakage or anything but I guess we’ll see.

I’m in the UK too but I self relax so the salon closures weren’t an issue. She didn’t drag through your hair did she? Because some of those hairdressers don’t have the patience for dealing with thick NG.


----------



## alundra

LushLox said:


> Wow so you’re used to stretching for long periods then! I last touched up in December too, I think my hair is okay there isn’t any breakage or anything but I guess we’ll see.
> 
> I’m in the UK too but I self relax so the salon closures weren’t an issue. She didn’t drag through your hair did she? Because some of those hairdressers don’t have the patience for dealing with thick NG.



No, she didn't drag through my hair or anything, she's very gentle. I honestly didn't take very good care of my hair during this stretch compared to last one, so that was on me! I'm going to do better now though.


----------



## sunnieb

Just relaxed and loving my hair!  Doing a dc now.  Next relaxer in 8 weeks.


----------



## lorr1e1

LushLox said:


> Have you guys seen this? I got anxiety watching it. It’s worth watching just for what she does in the middle of the vid. I’m praying for her hair.


she doesn't have much of a clue of what she is doing or how to respect chemicals


----------



## LushLox

lorr1e1 said:


> she doesn't have much of a clue of what she is doing or how to respect chemicals



Right! I was actually low key cross watching it smh.


Relaxing tomorrow at 20 weeks post, finally!


----------



## LushLox

An awesome relaxer today. Decent length, and a noticeable increase in density. I retained all my growth, so I’m very pleased. Countdown to the next stretch, August or September touch up,


----------



## sunnieb

Coming up on 4 weeks post the Friday.

Plan to relax at 8 weeks.


----------



## sunnieb

6 weeks post.  Still relaxing at 8 weeks.


----------



## Rozlewis

13 weeks post and relaxing on Friday.


----------



## KhandiB

Hello Everyone!
Long time since I've been around.  I relaxed on Saturday after I don't know how long , haha! 
I could probably use this thread to find out.

It was long enough to the point my hair was hard to manage. I was wearing a lot of buns and braid outs and ponytails and my edges are thinning pretty bad.

I used Mizani Butter Blends this go around, and I love it.

I think Ive been going so long because with heat , my hair does good throughout stretches.   Definitely need my ends clipped though.  Its been since around the beginning of Covid since Ive seen a stylist for a trim.  Since Im vaccinated now, I might go see one now.

I hope everyone is doing well and being safe <3


----------



## sunnieb

Hey @KhandiB  

I'll be 7 weeks post tomorrow.  Relaxing next weekend.


----------



## larry3344

Last relaxer on May 18th long way to go.


----------



## TLC1020

10 weeks post..  Not sure when I'm relaxing..


----------



## sunnieb

Relaxed an hour ago. 

Relaxing again in 8 weeks.


----------



## Rozlewis

1 week post and will relaxer in 13 to 16 weeks.


----------



## sunnieb

1 week post.  7 weeks until next relaxer.


----------



## TLC1020

I'm 12 weeks post relaxer..  Not sure how far I'm going to go because I have braids right now..


----------



## secretdiamond

7 weeks post. Not sure how long I'll go this time.  Last time was 7 months, which was far too long.  In braids now. Hiding my hair has been good for me mentally.

ETA: Decided this stretch will be 5 months/22weeks.


----------



## sunnieb

3 weeks post, relaxing in 5 weeks.


----------



## TLC1020

13 weeks post ..


----------



## TLC1020

14 weeks post..


----------



## sunnieb

4 weeks post. Relaxing in 4 weeks.


----------



## LushLox

11 weeks post. I’m not actually sure when I’m touching up next; possibly late August so another 6 weeks or so to go.


----------



## sunnieb

5 weeks post today


----------



## alundra

13 weeks post, relaxing next week at 14.


----------



## alundra

Fresh relaxer today, planning on another in about 10 -12 weeks.


----------



## sunnieb

6 weeks post and relaxing in 2 weeks.


----------



## LushLox

Currently 13 weeks post, I'm going to try and aim for at least 18 weeks post.


----------



## sunnieb

7 weeks post. Just one week to go!


----------



## Rozlewis

8 weeks post and 9 more to go.


----------



## LushLox

16 weeks post. Hair feels so manageable so I will attempt another 4 weeks (don't know if I'll make it though). I daren't go past 20 weeks though as the new growth is too dense for me to get through quickly I will likely under process as a result. Prepping my hair now for the final few weeks anyway.

I am going to have to remember repurchase my Affirm kit as I'm running running out.


----------



## sunnieb

1 hour post and love that my hair is getting longer!  

Plan to relax again in 8 weeks.


----------



## MamaBear2012

I got my first relaxer after 10 years of natural hair back in April. I didn't want to wait this long, but I didn't want to relax it before we went on vacation, and then I came home and have been running around trying to get my kids ready for school. So, tomorrow is my "touch up". I can't wait.


----------



## TLC1020

Few days post relaxer..


----------



## sunnieb

2 weeks post. Just bought another relaxer kit yesterday to be ready for my next relaxer in 6 weeks.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

9 months post lol. Hopefully I can relax in the next two days.


----------



## LushLox

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> 9 months post lol. Hopefully I can relax in the next two days.



Are you going to do that yourself or will you go to a salon? I can't imagine how difficult it would be to relax on 9 month post hair!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

LushLox said:


> Are you going to do that yourself or will you go to a salon? I can't imagine how difficult it would be to relax on 9 month post hair!


I always do my own relaxers because if I mess it up, I have nobody to blame but myself. I’m kinda scared of salons lol. I only go there to get a silk press and trim.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I did my relaxer last night so 8 hours post? Honestly it’s hard for me to say when my next relaxer is going to be simply because I get lazy and don’t want to do them  I love my hair when it’s relaxed, I just don’t wanna do them, and I don’t want anyone else to do them either. I just stretch until I feel like relaxing.  Maybe 3 months? 9 months of unrelaxed hair was easier for me to relax because I didn’t have to worry about overlapping. My whole head was basically natural lmao. I did have to do the half and half method which is the only reason why I don’t want to wait that long again. Not saying that I probably won’t do it again


----------



## Rozlewis

15 weeks post and 2 more weeks to go before relaxing.


----------



## Royalq

How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?
6 months

When is your next touch up?
9 month mark around december 20-something

What relaxer will you use?
Mizani butter blends fine strength mixed with olaplex
Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax
Self relax then I’ll go to the salon to get a trim


----------



## sunnieb

6 weeks post yesterday.  Relaxing in 2 weeks.


----------



## BurntSugar

Newbie and long time lurker.
I relaxed 9/22/21 and was 14 weeks post and the reason I am now a member here.  I had a horrid experience at the salon with my touch up and will now go back to self relaxing again.


----------



## TLC1020

6 weeks post


----------



## LushLox

BurntSugar said:


> Newbie and long time lurker.
> I relaxed 9/22/21 and was 14 weeks post and the reason I am now a member here.  I had a horrid experience at the salon with my touch up and will now go back to self relaxing again.



Welcome to the forum and this thread. Sorry to hear about your bad experience, I'm sure you'll make a fast recovery. Yes I decided long ago that I will no longer let stylists relax my hair; as my hair always stayed the same length with the stylists and they are far too rough. So I can take as long as I need with my touch up and be incredibly gentle.


----------



## sunnieb

About 30 minutes post and neutralizing/ conditioning now. Will relax again in 8 weeks.


----------



## sunnieb

@BurntSugar so sorry this happened to you and glad you posted.

I found this site back in 2008 and left my stylist for good a short time later. I can remember I finally started retaining some length and she tried to take credit by telling the shop that she had "growing hands".    Soooo, you're just gon' forget all those years I was stuck at SL with you?

I've been self relaxing ever since!


----------



## secretdiamond

Almost 22 weeks post.  Was planning on relaxing at the end of next month, but seeing a couple of posters stretch to 9 months has inspired me into shooting for 8 months this time around, which will be around Jan 2022. We’ll see!


----------



## TLC1020

Relaxed on Friday... This week will be 1 week post..


----------



## LushLox

I'm about 5 weeks post. I'm going to touch up in January.

I am so impressed by you 8/9 month stretchers.  The results must be insanely good!  I tend to relax every 20 weeks or so (but I don't think I will next time). The only reason why I can't go any longer is I just find it hard to relax hair that has so much new growth. I think my max limit would be six months.


----------



## sunnieb

@LushLox  I know!  I think the longest I've stretched in the past was 18 weeks, but it was normally around 16 weeks. 

I'm back to relaxing every 8 weeks now. I'll think of stretching again once I get back to BSL.


----------



## LushLox

I'm 8 weeks post. Because the Covid situation seems to be getting worse here (particularly so as we move into winter) I'm simply not going to go out that much - just the necessary, as I'm trying to avoid people as much as possible. So WFH means my hair stays covered so I'm not relaxing anytime soon. I'm going to go at least to the end of January maybe February.

I haven't washed my hair in over a week  but the lovely thing is, I no longer need to moisturise every day, I used to. My wash day process gives me enough moisture until my next wash. I used to read other people saying this on here and I would think that just wouldn't be possible for me. However this is because at 8 weeks post, while I do have a lot of new growth, it's still very soft and manageable. As I go into 10 weeks post and beyond I will have to step up my post wash moisturising if I don't want snap, crackle and pop.


----------



## lorr1e1

LushLox said:


> Welcome to the forum and this thread. Sorry to hear about your bad experience, I'm sure you'll make a fast recovery. Yes I decided long ago that I will no longer let stylists relax my hair; as my hair always stayed the same length with the stylists and they are far too rough. So I can take as long as I need with my touch up and be incredibly gentle.


Yes I've had one or 2 so called stylists that didn't wash out the relaxer thoroughly so was still burning my head after I left.


----------



## TLC1020

I'm 6 weeks post relaxer


----------



## sunnieb

Almost 6 weeks post.  Relaxing at 8 weeks post.


----------



## secretdiamond

A tad over 27 weeks post relaxer....still aiming to relax in January, but the new growth was crazy last wash. I'm taking it one wash at a time. If the next one is more arduous, I'll be relaxing a lot sooner!


----------



## LushLox

I got a new job so that means I won't be WFH as much, three days a week so that's still not bad. I've made a lot of progress in the last year and I don't want to ruin it by doing my hair all the time. I've already got some hair styles in mind, as I need to look professional even if I am X number of weeks post.


----------



## alundra

My last relaxer was the 25th (November), I keep more notes here than I do IRL!


----------



## TLC1020

8 weeks post relaxer..


----------



## SpiritJunkie

7 weeks post. Touch up in two weeks


----------



## sunnieb

Just finished relaxing and doing the mid-relaxer protein step now. 

Glad my 8 weeks post fell before the holidays get in full swing!   

Relaxing again in 8 weeks.


----------



## secretdiamond

So, I bit the bullet and relaxed last weekend, Dec 4th.

The new growth was too much for me to wait until Jan!

I can officially say that I'm texlaxed, now that 2 relaxers in a row ended up with more texture than anticipated.  I'm not mad though. It's because I use the mild version.  My hair feels healthy and thick, especially my left side --- which I've learned is simply due to more density and thicker strands on that side, than the right.


----------



## TLC1020

I'll be 10 weeks post relaxer on Friday, I'm wearing cornrows right now, so far so good.


----------



## LushLox

I think I will touch up Christmas week. I'll be 16 weeks post, so not too bad. I will also do a trim too.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Idk how many weeks past, but on the days I wanted to relax, I kept waking up sweaty. Now it's actually cool, I'm doing crochet braids  I guess I'll get there when I get there lol.


----------



## Prettyeyes

I am 4 weeks post relaxer. Not relaxing again for 4-6 weeks. Putting hair in crochet braids.


----------



## Rozlewis

13 weeks post and will be relaxing tomorrow 1/1/22.


----------



## TLC1020

12 week post, just received cornroll braids, won't be taking these down for a few weeks.


----------



## LushLox

I'm 1.5 weeks post and planning to relax at around 16 weeks post, which seems to be the best time for me to relax.

How often are you guys using protein, and at what strength?

I just used the Aphogee Strengthening Kit, which is an outstanding protein treatment. I've used it before but I don't think I've appreciated just how good it is and I think it's been a key component as to why I have retained my growth. It's quite a strong protein though so my focus for the next few weeks will be on moisture with a little shot of protein now and again eg protein leave ins. This seems to offer such a good balance for me.


----------



## sunnieb

4 weeks post and relaxing in 4 weeks


----------



## sunnieb

@LushLox I use Nexxus Keraphix Protein Conditioner for Damaged Hair every 3 weeks. I used to to it every 2 weeks, but my hair didn't seem to need out that often anymore.  I lookout for signs of breakage to determine if I need to increase usage.


----------



## secretdiamond

LushLox said:


> I'm 1.5 weeks post and planning to relax at around 16 weeks post, which seems to be the best time for me to relax.
> 
> How often are you guys using protein, and at what strength?
> 
> I just used the Aphogee Strengthening Kit, which is an outstanding protein treatment. I've used it before but I don't think I've appreciated just how good it is and I think it's been a key component as to why I have retained my growth. It's quite a strong protein though so my focus for the next few weeks will be on moisture with a little shot of protein now and again eg protein leave ins. This seems to offer such a good balance for me.



I used to use Nexxus Polydermic Reconstructor (aka the old Emergencee) every few weeks, that is now discontinued.  I still have some left over, but I have switched to the Aphogee (2-step) to replace it.  I don't follow the directions though. I stopped using it years ago due to the need to have it dry with heat, then going back in the shower to wash it out.  I didn't like the stiff feeling it left my hair and was always paranoid the wrong move would cause my hair to snap before it was fully washed out. 

So, I have been using it the way I did with Nexxus. lol.  This way, I'm still getting some hardcore protein. It's been working fine so far. True test will be if it helps to stop the unbelievable shedding I've had from Selsun medicated shampoo.


----------



## LushLox

secretdiamond said:


> I used to use Nexxus Polydermic Reconstructor (aka the old Emergencee) every few weeks, that is now discontinued.  I still have some left over, but I have switched to the Aphogee (2-step) to replace it.  I don't follow the directions though. I stopped using it years ago due to the need to have it dry with heat, then going back in the shower to wash it out.  I didn't like the stiff feeling it left my hair and was always paranoid the wrong move would cause my hair to snap before it was fully washed out.
> 
> So, I have been using it the way I did with Nexxus. lol.  This way, I'm still getting some hardcore protein. It's been working fine so far. True test will be if it helps to stop the unbelievable shedding I've had from Selsun medicated shampoo.



Did you see Chicoro’s amazing post on her whipped Aphogee https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...aphogee-2-step-protein-treatment-pics.808623/ 

Sounds good I’m just not one for whipping things up, I’m too lazy I just like my treatments ready made. If I’m ever in a pinch though this maybe an option.


----------



## secretdiamond

LushLox said:


> Did you see Chicoro’s amazing post on her whipped Aphogee https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...aphogee-2-step-protein-treatment-pics.808623/
> 
> Sounds good I’m just not one for whipping things up, I’m too lazy I just like my treatments ready made. If I’m ever in a pinch though this maybe an option.



Thanks, I've seen the whipped trick!  I don't mind how liquid the product is though. I just hate the need for it to become rock hard to work. 
But, your comment about the protein leave in is something I have been meaning to add to my regimen -- and keep forgetting.   Going to look into that!


----------



## sunnieb

5 weeks post and relaxing in 3 weeks


----------



## sunnieb

7 weeks post and relaxing next weekend


----------



## Plushottie

3 weeks post gosh time flies and won’t retouch for another 9 weeks. Noticed a bit of shedding this wash day so may have to tea rinse.


----------



## LushLox

Four weeks post another 12 weeks to go.


----------



## naturalpride

10 weeks post and another 3-4 more weeks to go. I'm stretching beyond my 12 weeks this time around


----------



## sunnieb

Just relaxed and relaxing again in 8 weeks.


----------



## TLC1020

3 weeks post and 9 weeks to go..


----------



## Lmotley

sunnieb said:


> How many weeks post relaxer are you right now?
> 
> When is your next touch up?
> 
> What relaxer will you use?
> 
> Are you going to a salon or will you self-relax?


I just relaxed 02/05/2022 after being natural for 4 years. I will not retouch until 12 post! I used IORS olive oil regular. I go to my sister for touch ups!


----------



## sunnieb

4 weeks post and relaxing in 4 weeks


----------



## sweetiep

Almost 2 weeks post. I relaxed on 2/17/2022 so will try to go 10-12 weeks.


----------



## LushLox

Lmotley said:


> I just relaxed 02/05/2022 after being natural for 4 years. I will not retouch until 12 post! I used IORS olive oil regular. I go to my sister for touch ups!



Welcome back, how are you finding it?

I'm 16 week plus girl normally but I touched up at 10 weeks this time round. I still got a decent result but I’m going back to my 16 weeks now.


----------



## sunnieb

6 weeks post and I can always tell. My hair starts shedding and tangling more right at the 6 week mark like clockwork.

Relaxing at 8 weeks as usual.


----------



## sunnieb

7 weeks post and can't wait to relax next weekend. I finally ran out of Neutrogena Triple Moisture and my hair is noticeably different. Not as soft. I'm trying a moisturizer from ORS, but not sure it's a keeper yet. 

I love a fresh relaxer to kind of reset my hair and figure out a new moisturizing routine.


----------



## sweetiep

sunnieb said:


> 7 weeks post and can't wait to relax next weekend. I finally ran out of Neutrogena Triple Moisture and my hair is noticeably different. Not as soft. I'm trying a moisturizer from ORS, but not sure it's a keeper yet.
> 
> I love a fresh relaxer to kind of reset my hair and figure out a new moisturizing routine.


Oh yes! I remember NTM, my hair loved that. I don’t even know why I stopped using it back then. Wow, you must have bought quite a bit to just be running out.


----------



## TLC1020

10 weeks post this week, I'm debating on how soon I'll be relaxing.


----------



## sunnieb

sweetiep said:


> Oh yes! I remember NTM, my hair loved that. I don’t even know why I stopped using it back then. Wow, you must have bought quite a bit to just be running out.



I stocked way up when I confirmed they stopped making it!


----------



## sunnieb

Relaxed earlier and dcing now. 

Results are fabulous and I'm retaining length. 

Relaxing again in 8 weeks.


----------



## alundra

Had a relaxer on Monday, 4 April. Length is much better this time compared to last time.


----------



## LushLox

alundra said:


> Had a relaxer on Monday, 4 April. Length is much better this time compared to last time.



That's good news. What length are you at now?


----------



## alundra

LushLox said:


> That's good news. What length are you at now?



I'd say full shoulder, nothing on the BSL I was in 2013, but better than last time!


----------



## sunnieb

I'll be 8 weeks post tomorrow. Busy this weekend, so I'll relax next Saturday.


----------



## TLC1020

3 days post


----------



## LushLox

I've not done a 5 month stretch in a while but I'm doing it this time as I have a wedding and my vacation coming up, and I want my hair to be just done for those events. I'm 13 weeks post and another 8 weeks to go. The NG at just 13 weeks is really kicking my butt, so this is going to be very tough. I'm just continuing to ensure my NG and length is completely moisturised.

I've not used any heat for a while but I think I will, for my next wash tomorrow. Using a little heat just to smooth out my NG really helps in these latter weeks.

ETA: Actually I'm not going to use any heat just now, the hair isn't that difficult that I need it. Instead I'm going to just put my hair in braids and I might even leave them in for a few days. I'm finding doing everything in sections to be very helpful, moisturising and sealing, detangling, washing; I'm doing it all in sections. It takes a lot longer but I just do these things when I have enough time and just be patient, it's worth the extra effort.


----------



## sunnieb

Relaxed this afternoon and airdrying now. 

Feels great to see my hair retaining what I grow. 

Still searching for a daily moisturizer replacement for my Neutrogena Triple Moisture though!


----------



## VimiJn

sunnieb said:


> Relaxed this afternoon and airdrying now.
> 
> Feels great to see my hair retaining what I grow.
> 
> Still searching for a daily moisturizer replacement for my Neutrogena Triple Moisture though!


Are you still using design essentials? It’s been reformulated. The first time I tried it I bought a 20 tub kit and really liked it. By the time I got through them and repurchased the old formula is no longer available. The new formula is not the same.


----------



## sunnieb

VimiJn said:


> Are you still using design essentials? It’s been reformulated. The first time I tried it I bought a 20 tub kit and really liked it. By the time I got through them and repurchased the old formula is no longer available. The new formula is not the same.


Nope, I made the switch to ORS Olive Oil no-lye a while ago. I like buying only 2 kits at a time so they are always fresh. Plus, they are available pretty much everywhere.  My hair reacts well to it.  I took too long to go through all of the Design Essentials with having to buy so many tubs at once. 

And the fact that DE has been reformulated makes me glad I switched.


----------



## secretdiamond

I'm 25 weeks post now.  Took down my protective style and was going to relax this past weekend, but as I was detangling and blow drying my hair, I realized how easy it was and it still looked good, with tons of thickness. Plus, I was tired and lazy, so I opted not to relax. 
Crazy how the longer it gets, the easier it is to stretch.  I also realized this weekend that the products and tools make a huge difference with this as well.

So, I just flat ironed straight, trimmed, and put in a pony today for work. Didn't bump or anything, and I got so many compliments at work today.
I think I'll wait another month to relax...maybe even 2 if it stays like this! That might be crazy talk, but we'll see


----------



## sunnieb

8 weeks post today. 

Trying to decide if I feel like relaxing today.   I want to, but I'm fighting the lazy bug today. 

Let me get a cup of coffee and think it over.


----------



## sunnieb

@secretdiamond you are so right!

When my hair was heading towards MBL, I was able to stretch longer than ever!  Long hair is so versatile. I could make juicy buns and killer braidouts!  I can't wait to get my long hair back.


----------



## TLC1020

9 weeks post, currently in knotless braids.


----------



## sunnieb

Very late on a Sunday night, but I just finished relaxing.  I procrastinated allllll day!  Ugh!  This is the main advantage of self relaxing. You can do it whenever!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@sunnieb  how do you like the ors? I'm thinking about trying that one when I come back to the dark side lol


----------



## sunnieb

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @sunnieb  how do you like the ors? I'm thinking about trying that one when I come back to the dark side lol


I love it!  I use the normal strength and it does the job.  I also like that it's readily available pretty much everywhere I shop so I can get a "fresh" batch with every relaxer.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

sunnieb said:


> I love it!  I use the normal strength and it does the job.  I also like that it's readily available pretty much everywhere I shop so I can get a "fresh" batch with every relaxer.


That's pretty much the same reason why I wanted to get it lol. Do you use the lye or no lye one?


----------



## sunnieb

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> That's pretty much the same reason why I wanted to get it lol. Do you use the lye or no lye one?


No lye. Don't think I've ever used a lye relaxer.


----------



## demlew

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> That's pretty much the same reason why I wanted to get it lol. Do you use the lye or no lye one?


Another one for ORS! I use Normal Lye and have no complaints. I used their no-lye about 7 years ago, but my hair stayed breaking no matter how often I chelated and moisturized. I switched to lye and haven’t looked back!


----------



## alundra

Had relaxer on 26th April / Tuesday. My hair dresser uses ORS but I've always preferred Mizani I think, but it's challenging to get in the UK these days.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Okay so I've chosen Hawaiian Silky in Mild (Lye) I like the herbs and it was cheaper than the ORS box (I may have needed 2 boxes and I didn't want to buy 2 boxes lol). If I don't like it, I'll wait a few months and switch to ORS Lye in Normal since they didn't have ORS Mild Lye. I think my hair prefers Lye. They did have Affirm in the Purple jar, but a) it was a huge tub b)$40 and I didn't want to commit to it in case I feel like being natural again


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Deep conditioning with Mielle Mongongo Protein Free Deep Conditioner after rinsing the Hawaiian Silky in Mild Lye Relaxer and I think I might have...texlaxed? My scalp was itchy a couple days ago (Thursday I think)and I figured oh well I'm about to relax on Monday so lemme just base now. Baaaby, lemme tell you I almost scratched the SKIN off my scalp I didn't even make it to Monday. So no more basing the scalp more than 24 hours ahead of time. I added a tinch bit more because I was scared since I was scratching so much lol. So that's how the base traveled from my scalp to my hair causing me to texlaxed. I'm not mad though, my hair felt strong as I was rinsing the relaxer off. Silky held me down though without burning me praise the Lawdt. Wonders of all wonders, I even did my whole virgin head in 15 minutes! Blow drying days prior was the best thing I could have done to help myself. I wouldn't been able to do that to my heat free hair. I rinsed the relaxer and used Affirm Sustenance first for 5 minutes, then used the Affirm Normalizing Shampoo. I'm curious what my naked dry hair feels like. I hope some of this made sense cause sister girl is tired  I'll come back later.


----------



## demlew

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Deep conditioning with Mielle Mongongo Protein Free Deep Conditioner after rinsing the Hawaiian Silky in Mild Lye Relaxer and I think I might have...texlaxed? My scalp was itchy a couple days ago (Thursday I think)and I figured oh well I'm about to relax on Monday so lemme just base now. Baaaby, lemme tell you I almost scratched the SKIN off my scalp I didn't even make it to Monday. So no more basing the scalp more than 24 hours ahead of time. I added a tinch bit more because I was scared since I was scratching so much lol. So that's how the base traveled from my scalp to my hair causing me to texlaxed. I'm not mad though, my hair felt strong as I was rinsing the relaxer off. Silky held me down though without burning me praise the Lawdt. Wonders of all wonders, I even did my whole virgin head in 15 minutes! Blow drying days prior was the best thing I could have done to help myself. I wouldn't been able to do that to my heat free hair. I rinsed the relaxer and used Affirm Sustenance first for 5 minutes, then used the Affirm Normalizing Shampoo. I'm curious what my naked dry hair feels like. I hope some of this made sense cause sister girl is tired  I'll come back later.


It all made perfect sense lol. Congrats on a good session!


----------



## secretdiamond

I'm 5.5 weeks post relaxer now (7/20).


----------



## sunnieb

7 weeks post today.

I'll relax next weekend.


----------



## sweetiep

1 day post relaxer with Mizani BB after a14 week stretch. I found out that I was having way too much texture because I wasn’t washing the week before and had too much product on my hair. Also, happy to find my Mizani BB again.


----------



## LushLox

sweetiep said:


> 1 day post relaxer with Mizani BB after a14 week stretch. I found out that I was having way too much texture because I wasn’t washing the week before and had too much product on my hair. Also, happy to find my Mizani BB again.



Yes this is critical for me. And also because I stretch quite deeply, I wash and DC my hair (very gently) around 48 hours before I touch up. I know there is a risk in that method, but it’s the best way for me to efficiently work through dense the NG; this way I’m never under processed.

I’m about 7 weeks post, so another 9 weeks to go.


----------



## sweetiep

Thank you for that. I may drop it down to 5 days at least. I noticed I get the itchies going the full 7 days.


----------



## sunnieb

Finished relaxing and I'm doing a dc now. I must enjoy relaxing my hair late on Sundays. No matter how I plan to relax earlier in the day, I always end up relaxing at night!

ORS changed their box relaxer!  The relaxer base supposedly has the oil already in it. I didn't mind the extra step of adding the oil.  The texture/consistency of the relaxer cream was too watery for me.  I used the entire container.  

They also made the packet of conditioner half of what it used to be.  I use it for my mid-relaxer protein step. It was NOT enough to cover my hair. 

The shampoo used to be green, now it's orange. I'm used to that since I've mostly used an orange neutralizing all the time.

Overall, my hair feels relaxed like I like it, but I won't truly know for sure until it's dry and I style it. Stay tuned.


----------



## sunnieb

Alright. I'm on the lookout for a new relaxer. 

Found some underprocessed areas and I'm not happy.  My hair looks good overall, but this isn't going to work. Plus, I'm not leaving relaxer in my hair for an extended period of time trying to get my new growth straight.  

I process for 15 minutes and that's it. The old ORS relaxer would straighten my roots perfectly in that time.  Oh well. I research and see what y'all are using nowadays.


----------



## Mrembo78

I’m 4 days post relaxer with Design essentials after. Stretched for 14 weeks


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

sunnieb said:


> Alright. I'm on the lookout for a new relaxer.
> 
> Found some underprocessed areas and I'm not happy.  My hair looks good overall, but this isn't going to work. Plus, I'm not leaving relaxer in my hair for an extended period of time trying to get my new growth straight.
> 
> I process for 15 minutes and that's it. The old ORS relaxer would straighten my roots perfectly in that time.  Oh well. I research and see what y'all are using nowadays.


Try Affirm Fiberguard. I think they have a no lye version.


----------



## sunnieb

Thanks for the suggestion @ItsMeLilLucky 

I have 7 weeks to decide on a new relaxer. 

I can see sales of the "new and improved " ORS relaxer going down after this. They'll try to justify it by saying women are going natural. 

Nah.  You put out a bad product and we switched!


----------



## sunnieb

2 weeks post and plan to relax in 6 weeks. 

Still need to decide on a relaxer.


----------



## MzSwift

sunnieb said:


> 2 weeks post and plan to relax in 6 weeks.
> 
> Still need to decide on a relaxer.


GL @sunnieb !!

I used to relax with Optimum no-lye back when I used to switch back and forth between lye and no-lye without knowing there was a difference. It was always a good relaxer for me.  If I were to go no-lye, I would choose it again.


----------



## TLC1020

8 weeks post


----------



## LushLox

11 weeks post. I'm going to touch up at 16 weeks.


----------



## sunnieb

4 weeks post. Might be doing a mini stretch to 10 weeks. I'll see how my hair is doing.


----------



## Plushottie

13 weeks post and trying not to buzz cut.


----------



## MzSwift

Plushottie said:


> 13 weeks post and trying not to buzz cut.


You can do it!! 
Put your hair away for a while under braids or wigs so that you don't have to focus a lot on it daily.


----------



## MzSwift

2.5 weeks post!

Still not sold on this Affirm Fiberguard. My hair feels extra thin but again, this is my first virgin relaxer since 2014 so it's likely a matter of perspective.  I still have 3/4 of the 4 lb container left.

I plan to do my touch up in 5-6 months. Plenty of time to see how my hair does and make a decision.


----------



## demlew

MzSwift said:


> 2.5 weeks post!
> 
> Still not sold on this Affirm Fiberguard. My hair feels extra thin but again, this is my first virgin relaxer since 2014 so it's likely a matter of perspective.  I still have 3/4 of the 4 lb container left.
> 
> I plan to do my touch up in 5-6 months. Plenty of time to see how my hair does and make a decision.


I wish they sold smaller containers of the lye version. I’m thinking about switching to Affirm, but that’s a big investment considering I don’t personally know anyone else who uses it locally. I’m tired of ORS underprocessing me :-(


----------



## MzSwift

demlew said:


> I wish they sold smaller containers of the lye version. I’m thinking about switching to Affirm, but that’s a big investment considering I don’t personally know anyone else who uses it locally. I’m tired of ORS underprocessing me :-(


If you lived nearby, I would bring it to you. 
There's enough for more than one head to use it! lol


----------



## Fashionista922

6 weeks post! 4 weeks to go until my next relaxer. 

P.S I've been lurking on this site for years and never posted  I want to get serious about growing my hair out again..I believe MBL will be in the cards for next year, we'll see.


----------



## secretdiamond

Fashionista922 said:


> 6 weeks post! 4 weeks to go until my next relaxer.
> 
> P.S I've been lurking on this site for years and never posted  I want to get serious about growing my hair out again..I believe MBL will be in the cards for next year, we'll see.


Welcome!!


----------



## MzSwift

Fashionista922 said:


> 6 weeks post! 4 weeks to go until my next relaxer.
> 
> P.S I've been lurking on this site for years and never posted  I want to get serious about growing my hair out again..I believe MBL will be in the cards for next year, we'll see.


----------



## sunnieb

Welcome @Fashionista922!

I'm 5 weeks post and going at least another 5 weeks before relaxing again.

As I'm trying to get back to what I originally did to get to BSL, stretching my relaxers was the foundation. I want to eventually stretch 14-16 weeks.


----------



## LushLox

Welcome @Fashionista922 I'm hope you enjoy it here. I am trying to get to MBL by next year as well. Looking at my current trajectory I should get there by next summer, with full MBL by the end of the year. I am planning to trim just a little bit more regularly for the next few trims so that will slow my progress down just a bit.

I'm 12 weeks post, hair is really manageable at the moment and it feels great; so I'll be touching up at 16 weeks. I don't think I will stretch any longer than that anymore. If I'm struggling a bit over the next 4 weeks I will just increase my wash and DC to twice a week, as that always does the trick.


----------



## MzSwift

Oooh, lots of MBL 2023 goals up in here! Add me to the club!! 
I'm only SL now but I'll keep KISSING and visualizing my way to MBL!
I plan to relax April/May 2023 and Nov/Dec 2023 next year. Looking forward to those relaxer day surprises


----------



## sunnieb

6 weeks post, 4 to go.

@MzSwift  ohh, i remember those relaxer day surprises! Especially when I was stretching 16 weeks!  My friends swore I was natural!  Even when I eventually relaxed, they just assumed I got it heat-straightened.


----------



## alundra

Got relaxer on Thursday the 27th.


----------



## Ayesha81

I got a touch up yesterday


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm Here!


----------



## secretdiamond

Almost 15 weeks post....let's see how long I can go, now that I'm no longer in protective styles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

In here! 2023


----------



## LushLox

IDareT'sHair said:


> In here! 2023



When do you think you'll be touching up again.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

It's about that time for me. Imma try to do it tomorrow in the morning. Otherwise, idk when I'm gonna be able to do it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

LushLox said:


> *When do you think you'll be touching up again.*


@LushLox 
Around November 29


----------



## MzSwift

5 weeks post and I'm JUST NOW feeling the new growth bumpies at my roots. I swear my hair grows so slowly. 
Just mixed up my ayurvedic cleanser and condish. Pefecting my retention game is my focus.


----------



## sunnieb

8 weeks post and plan to go at least another two weeks before relaxing.   I don't even have a relaxer kit yet, so I know I'm trying to get into stretch mode. 

It's funny that my old stretching habits naturally kick in. I'm trying styles that blend my newgrowth.  Moisture game is on point - this keeps the newgrowth and previously relaxed hair playing nice with each other and not becoming a tangled mess.

I might go longer than 10 weeks. I'll see. I like giving my hair a relaxer break.


----------



## Queenie

I'm a texturizer and I'm at the 4 month point. My touch will be next weekend.


----------



## TLC1020

Currently 12 weeks post, touch up will be this week but haven't decided on what day yet.


----------



## LushLox

Just done my touch up at 16 weeks post. This is a perfect timeframe for me, I think I see the most retention when I touch up at this point. I'm currently hovering around MBL but I'm going to take some of the ends off and go back to BSL.

I last trimmed about 6 weeks ago but I'm going to do a light dusting. I couldn't be bothered to straighten my hair today for the trim, but I will likely do it tomorrow.

I need to repurchase my Affirm relaxer kits as I've now run out.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I can't believe I'm 15 weeks post. I'm glad it's winter and I can hide under my wigs lol. This has been a very emotionally draining year, and I'm surprised I haven't cut all my hair off. Thank Gawd for it being Winter and me being able to hide under my wigs.


----------



## MzSwift

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I can't believe I'm 15 weeks post. I'm glad it's winter and I can hide under my wigs lol. This has been a very emotionally draining year, and I'm surprised I haven't cut all my hair off. Thank Gawd for it being Winter and me being able to hide under my wigs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ItsMeLilLucky 
.....


----------



## alove15

-1.5 weeks post relaxer. Next touchup in 4 months (March). Plan to self relax with ORS Normal Lye.


----------



## Queenie

LushLox said:


> Just done my touch up at 16 weeks post. This is a perfect timeframe for me, I think I see the most retention when I touch up at this point. I'm currently hovering around MBL but I'm going to take some of the ends off and go back to BSL.
> 
> I last trimmed about 6 weeks ago but I'm going to do a light dusting. I couldn't be bothered to straighten my hair today for the trim, but I will likely do it tomorrow.
> 
> I need to repurchase my Affirm relaxer kits as I've now run out.



Just did the mine now. I'm also at the 16 week mark. I will trim tomorrow, but debating how much I'll trim. I'm a couple of inches from waist length.


----------



## sunnieb

9 weeks post today. Think I'll see if I can make it to 12 weeks. As my newgrowth comes in, I'm remembering what it takes to stretch and it gets easier. 

I'll decide next week.


----------



## Plushottie

I’m stretching out of seeing breakage which I still don’t know what’s considered bad and just normal but I’m relaxing at 22 weeks. I don’t see a bunch of new growth but it’s super soft.


----------



## sunnieb

@Plushottie  like with most things.... it depends.  Once I get around 7 weeks, I notice way more shedding.  Not breakage, but it's still a little disconcerting to see hair in my comb everyday.

I had to accept that's normal for me. Also, I do have some "mechanical" breakage simply because manipulating my hair with a thick layer of newgrowth is just going to cause it.

However, I can't argue with the stretching results. My hair was thicker and seemed to be in better condition when I stretched at least 12 weeks between relaxers.


----------



## Plushottie

sunnieb said:


> @Plushottie  like with most things.... it depends.  Once I get around 7 weeks, I notice way more shedding.  Not breakage, but it's still a little disconcerting to see hair in my comb everyday.
> 
> I had to accept that's normal for me. Also, I do have some "mechanical" breakage simply because manipulating my hair with a thick layer of newgrowth is just going to cause it.
> 
> However, I can't argue with the stretching results. My hair was thicker and seemed to be in better condition when I stretched at least 12 weeks between relaxers.


This is good to know. On my wash day yesterday I didn’t see much in the comb but once I blow dry I see hair on my arm. I use to be very anti heat but still would see breakage even as a natural who basically only wears wigs. Same now as a relaxed babe.


----------



## sunnieb

10 weeks post today. Relaxing in 2 weeks. 

Ordered Optimum No-Lye Relaxer last night.  Will see how my hair likes it.  Still mad that ORS changed their relaxer formula.


----------



## sunnieb

11 weeks post today. My hair is stretching well. I plan to relax next Sunday, but will go to q4 weeks if my hair is hanging in there.


----------



## MzSwift

9 weeks post. Still planning to relax around 5-6 months. Since my hair is shorter though, I may end up only stretching 4 months. 
Currently in mini braid/twists, no extensions. I plan to go into back-to-back extensions for the rest of the stretch after I take these out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mid to late February


----------



## sunnieb

12 weeks post today. About to go pre-part and oil .my hair to relax later.


----------



## sunnieb

Relaxer  - DONE!  

DC'ing now. I think the Optimum normal relaxer is a keeper. I didn't feel any under-processed areas so far. I'll know better tomorrow. But for now, I'm loving the results!  I processed for 15 minutes and my hair is skrait! Yes, S-K-R-A-I-T!   

I liked the little bottles instead of packets that ORS had. There was enough conditioner to coat my hair for the 5 minute mid-step too.


----------



## secretdiamond

I checked tonight, and I’m at 21 weeks. For some reason, thought I had 7 more weeks to go! Thank God it’s not that!
I’m planning on relaxing at 24 weeks.
Won’t be much progress, since I chopped off the majority of my hair, but it feels healthier, so I’m happy.


----------



## sunnieb

Merry Christmas!

2 weeks post today and will try to go 14 weeks this tims.  But won't even think of relaxing until I'm at least 12 weeks post.


----------



## Plushottie

1 week post and think I will stick to 16 weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sometime towards the end of February between 12-14 Weeks


----------



## TLC1020

6 weeks post, will relax no sooner than 12 weeks.


----------



## MzSwift

Question:

Approximately how much new growth before you ladies feel like it's time to do a touch up?

I'm curious bc I didn't grow up with healthy hair practices and I don't really see any other ladies here posting their pre-touch up photos.  I've been waiting until I have at least 2-3 inches or so before touching up so I only relax about 2 times a year. I've seen 12-16 weeks being reported by a lot of veterans as the sweet spot but by that time, I barely have an inch of new growth. 

I've read some of the older posts about how waiting too long led to inconsistent results for some ladies so I'm curious about what the hair looks like before someone decides to relax.


----------



## naturalpride

MzSwift said:


> Question:
> 
> Approximately how much new growth before you ladies feel like it's time to do a touch up?
> 
> I'm curious bc I didn't grow up with healthy hair practices and I don't really see any other ladies here posting their pre-touch up photos.  I've been waiting until I have at least 2-3 inches or so before touching up so I only relax about 2 times a year. I've seen 12-16 weeks being reported by a lot of veterans as the sweet spot but by that time, I barely have an inch of new growth.
> 
> I've read some of the older posts about how waiting too long led to inconsistent results for some ladies so I'm curious about what the hair looks like before someone decides to relax.


I relax at 12-14 weeks post with about 2.5 inches of new growth. Some months I have growth spurts and I'll relax at 10 weeks. That's usually once or twice a year.

For me touch ups depend on the state of my new growth and hair, not the number of weeks post.

If my growth is faster I relax sooner and if it's normal growth I relax on my typical schedule.


----------



## MzSwift

naturalpride said:


> I relax at 12-14 weeks post with about 2.5 inches of new growth. Some months I have growth spurts and I'll relax at 10 weeks. That's usually once or twice a year.
> 
> For me touch ups depend on the state of my new growth and hair, not the number of weeks post.
> 
> If my growth is faster I relax sooner and if it's normal growth I relax on my typical schedule.


Thank you! 
OK, that makes sense. So 2-3 inches is what I look for too but mainly bc of the way that I smooth my relaxers, I want to avoid too much overlap.


----------



## divachyk

I always feel at home in the relaxer thread because my relaxed years still outnumber my natural years currently. Relaxer runoff is something that I struggled with, especially when I was getting my hair relaxed at a salon. Make sure you protect the length of your hair. Ok, back in lurk mode I go.


----------



## LushLox

My hair has lived in this scarf for about two weeks now without being washed. I need to get out of this post-Christmas haze and get it together!


----------



## MzSwift

This was a stretch from June 22 - Nov 14, so five months. And I don't have a ton of ng.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

LushLox said:


> *My hair has lived in this scarf for about two weeks now without being washed. I need to get out of this post-Christmas haze and get it together!*


@LushLox
This whole thing right here!I feel the same way.

However, I did manage to do mine today although it was a real struggle.


----------



## sunnieb

@MzSwift  Here are a few pics I took before my last relaxer. So looks like about 2 inches???  I'll take a pic before my next relaxer. Now you have me curious.


----------



## sunnieb

Happy New Year! 

3 weeks post today and still planning to go another 11 weeks


----------



## secretdiamond

Question:
When you all are assessing new growth for  retouches, are you referring to the inches of new growth in the stretched or unstretched state?
Because we know shrinkage in our hair is real  So, the growth may be more than what is seen?


----------



## MzSwift

secretdiamond said:


> Question:
> When you all are assessing new growth for  retouches, are you referring to the inches of new growth in the stretched or unstretched state?
> Because we know shrinkage in our hair is real  So, the growth may be more than what is seen?



Lol, true! And good question!
I've been thinking in terms of unstretched ng but maybe...
I remember reading that some ladies blow dry or even flat iron to prep for a touchup -- and I may have even tried it once (I need to check my notes) -- bc it's supposed to make the results better to relax already stretched ng.


----------



## sunnieb

@secretdiamond  I measure in terms of stretched newgrowth. I have like 4 different typed of newgrowth on my head so I take that into account as well.


----------



## Fashionista922

6 weeks post! 4 more to go. I'm getting into the harder part of my usual stretch, but I'm almost there. Fresh roots are only a month away!


----------



## sunnieb

4 weeks post and 10 more to go.


----------



## LushLox

sunnieb said:


> 4 weeks post and 10 more to go.



How are you finding the stretching? It's a big jump from 8 weeks, but I know you've stretched to these periods previously.

Whereas I'm doing an about turn, and I am struggling at 8 weeks currently and suddenly I am quite tempted to touch up! But I have no relaxer kits so no relaxing for me just now anyway lol.


----------



## sunnieb

@LushLox  stretching is pretty easy for me now that I'm a little past SL. I had a difficult time when my hair was short. It's much harder for me to work with a layer of newgrowth when my total length is NL.

Longer hair makes for an easier stretch. I can do curly styles and buns to blend newgrowth better.


----------

